# How many Chanel bags do you have?



## lovebags

I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


----------



## Swanky

Just one!


----------



## pursegalsf

I have two so far  A cambon bowling bag and a black caviar silver medallion tote.


----------



## joeyjimmy

I have three right now, but hopefully 2 will go back to Saks....


----------



## lovebags

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> I have two so far  A cambon bowling bag and a black caviar silver medallion tote.




 Do you have pics of the medallion tote? I've never seen one before. How much was it if you don't mind me asking. Thanks!!!


----------



## H_addict

Just one.


----------



## pursegalsf

lovebags said:
			
		

> Do you have pics of the medallion tote? I've never seen one before. How much was it if you don't mind me asking. Thanks!!!




I don't mind at all, it's $1,650 plus tax. I absolutely love her  it's the best tote I'd ever had.  Here a pic of it with the cambon bowling bag.


----------



## lovebags

Thanks a lot * pursegalsf* It's beautiful  Now I want one!!! The silver hardware is just beautiful. I may just get one


----------



## asl_bebes

I have four and always looking for more to add to my little family!


----------



## pursegalsf

lovebags said:
			
		

> Thanks a lot * pursegalsf* It's beautiful  Now I want one!!! The silver hardware is just beautiful. I may just get one



You should  Next on my list is a jumbo caviar classic flap 

* asl_bebes* you have a lovely collection.


----------



## asl_bebes

Thanks *pursegalsf* ... you're very sweet! 

I've been eyeing your caviar tote as well ... but I guess I'll have to wait until my birthday!


----------



## LisaG719

Just one - my black/white cambon bowler


----------



## hfxshopgirl

two - a cambon tote and a classic lambskin flap


----------



## hikarupanda

I have 4. A grey 226 reissue, a black glazed lambskin star-stitched classic flap from last year winter, a white caviar signle flap single strap classic flap, and a deerskin light gold camera bag from this spring.  I used to have a pink cambon bowling bag too but I sold it on ebay.


----------



## GTOFan

I have 4:

Large Cambon Tote & Medium Cambon Tote:



Cambon Flat Tote & Petite Shopper:



Can you tell I like Cambon??


----------



## roey

Just one, the beige/black reporter.  But I plan to purchase one or two others for fall:  something from the square vintage line and a medium black Luxe Bowler.  The latter is more of a dream than reality though!


----------



## honu

I have 4: large black caviar with silver hardware, deerskin med tote, grey accordian flap and black calfskin/black med cambon.  I am definitely looking to get more as soon as I figure out how to keep DH from finding out!


----------



## envyme

Only two (for right now!!)


----------



## Naughty Star

Chanel is a new obession of mine but i still have two only .............but alot more are coming


----------



## chinchillamoose

I have a Mademoiselle tote from last fall and a coral Mlle clutch.  Will add a patent leather bag soon, too.


----------



## rocksteadybaby

GTOFan said:
			
		

> I have 4:
> 
> Large Cambon Tote & Medium Cambon Tote:
> View attachment 32590
> 
> 
> Cambon Flat Tote & Petite Shopper:
> View attachment 32591
> 
> 
> Can you tell I like Cambon??


 
Me too!!  I love the Cambon


----------



## rocksteadybaby

LV_addict said:
			
		

> Just one.


 
 You have alot of other Rocking bags in your collection I seen the pics...


----------



## guccigirl2000

I have 4:
Cambon beige pochette
The Valentine Heart bag (not heart chain, but the bag has a heart printed pattern) in the hobo style
This small fur pochette 
Pink Souple Bowling Bag 

Hopefully I will be adding a caviar tote soon!


----------



## shopalot

I've only got the one (for now)


----------



## lulilu

I have four:  white caviar jumbo w/silver
                black caviar jumbo w/silver; grey reissue and silver flap.


----------



## honu

lulilu: You have the silver flap? Can you tell us a little more about it? Is is the one from last year, the dark silver color? If it is, I love that bag!


----------



## nathansgirl1908

lovebags said:
			
		

> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


 
Just one.  I have a medium black caviar classic flap with gold hardware.  I'm thinking about adding to that.


----------



## doublec31

I used to have five, but then I got scammed on eBay (one down) and I had to sell two more to cover my losses :cry:

So now I only have a black cambon reporter and a pink cambon pouchette.


----------



## bellabags

I only have one so far, my black Cambon med tote.  I had to reurn my Luxe Line Shopper since it was too flat for all my stuff. 

I hope to have #2 very soon!


----------



## blushingbaby

I have two cambons, the pochette and the medium messenger.

On the lookout everyday for my dream caviar med. flap!


----------



## Goldensx5

Two dozen at last count.... been collecting Chanel for some time now.........


----------



## ranskimmie

Ah poo! I dont even have 1


----------



## shoog

hmmmm maybe lets say more than 10


----------



## eastern_jewel

i have 3 chanel bags.


----------



## pursegalsf

ranskimmie said:
			
		

> Ah poo! I dont even have 1



That's okay, I don't have a Bbag :cry:


----------



## chanelvgirl

Hi, I have 2 so far. I have a black tote bag with the gold hardware and last week after months of waiting, I finally found the white, white classic with silver hardware at the chanel Boutique in San Francisco. I was in heaven  . I just love, love, love  this bag. It goes so nice with my white 4117b chanel sunglasses  and my silver and white cc's belt. I get lots of compliments  .


----------



## Luccibag

I have 9.  I think I need one more for an even 10!

One black caviar jumbo
one Ivory caviar jumbo
One black lambskin classic
one grey reissue
one black reissue
one pink caviar "charlotte" bag
One black cambon large tote
one beige/black pochette
One white caviar classic


----------



## PGN

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> Two dozen at last count.... been collecting Chanel for some time now.........


 

 WOW!!! I would love to see a pic of the family!!! I have become obsessed with chanel lately! My bags are:
grey reissue(my first chanel purchase )
black medallion tote w/ silver hardware
black medium lux bowler 
black/black large cambon tote with matching wallet
beige cerf tote

I seem to have a thing for chanel totes!


----------



## Luccibag

Yay! I just bought my 10th Chanel! (well its on presale, so i get it friday)  I'll be postin pics soon!!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

^ haha!  you were quick to act on that =)  Congrats luccibag!


----------



## likeafeather77

I only have one!


----------



## GTOFan

likeafeather77 said:
			
		

> I only have one!


 
I LOVE this one  , new style, do you mind telling us how much you paid?

BEAUTIFUL!!!  Thanks for taking pixes of my next (soon I hope) Chanel!


----------



## sunshinesmilee

only one for me - pink/black cambon tote


----------



## asl_bebes

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> Two dozen at last count.... been collecting Chanel for some time now.........


 
Pls post some pics ... I would love to see the different styles Chanel has made throughout the years!


----------



## Goldensx5

PGN said:
			
		

> WOW!!! I would love to see a pic of the family!!! I have become obsessed with chanel lately! My bags are:
> grey reissue(my first chanel purchase )
> black medallion tote w/ silver hardware
> black medium lux bowler
> black/black large cambon tote with matching wallet
> beige cerf tote
> 
> I seem to have a thing for chanel totes!


 
You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point): 

large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
large white caviar classic; silver hw
large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
black metallic luxe flapover;  silvery hw
black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
Black with white CC Cambon bowler
White with black CC Cambon messenger


----------



## asl_bebes

^Sounds impressive, can't wait for the pics!


----------



## lulilu

Lucci, what is the presale?  I know there was a sale beginning last month on pink cambon and other items, but wonder what is going on sale soon?


----------



## hikarupanda

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> 
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover; silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger


 
Wow, can you show us pics of your collection???


----------



## Savannah

9


----------



## SuzyZ

I only have one an I'm not sure I even want to keep it- Does anyone have a Chanel  made in Italy???  Anyway I'm not that thrilled and I barely wear it.


----------



## Luccibag

lulilu said:
			
		

> Lucci, what is the presale? I know there was a sale beginning last month on pink cambon and other items, but wonder what is going on sale soon?


 
I went to Saks and picked out what I wanted, and on Friday they will further reduce the prices by 30% and its already 40% off, or was it vice versa, whatever! Same thing! 

I just came from Chanel NYC, nothing much there.  Chanel Saks, NYC had some Cambon small pink totes left. Its 40 plus 30 off!


----------



## pursegalsf

SuzyZ said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a Chanel  made in Italy???



My medallion tote is made in Italy.

* Goldensx5* You have an impressive collection. I would love to see pics.


----------



## hikarupanda

SuzyZ said:
			
		

> I only have one an I'm not sure I even want to keep it- Does anyone have a Chanel made in Italy??? Anyway I'm not that thrilled and I barely wear it.


 
I think Chanel has quite a lot of bags made in Italy.


----------



## laloki

None


----------



## lovebags

You ladies have an impressive collection. Your bags put my lonely caviar flap to shame. :shame:


----------



## ilovelouboutins

I have the same bag, I got in about 2 weeks ago from Neiman Marcus. Mine says Made in France. I really love mine.


----------



## CYPRUS

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> 
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover; silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger


I just read your message and I an seriously impressed!!!!!!!!!! You are a godess, for my standards at least


----------



## Luccibag

Wow GoldenSx5! You have all the good ones !!!  I'd LOVE to see a pic too!!


----------



## pink_bai2bi

I have five..

1. Cambon black w/white medium tote
2. Cambon pink w/black medium tote
3. Cambon beige w/black large tote
4. Medallion large white
5. Classic flap (2.55) medium black caviar w/gold hardware


----------



## PGN

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> 
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover; silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger


 
 I am stunned speechless!!!!!! We need a smiley that is bowing down! Will you adopt me and let me live in your closet???


----------



## pursegalsf

^^^^We do need a smiley bowing down!


----------



## billbill

i got 2 chanel bags, all happened in 4 days  
- beige caviar medium classic flap with silver hardware
- black caviar shopping tote


----------



## Reena

I have four :
Black medium lambskin classic (2.55) with silver chain.
A black square lambskin.
Black nylon logo bag.
As you can tell, I love black! Last month, I bought a mini 2.55 in navy blue lambskin with camelia attached. My next purchase would be the medium beige caviar.... can't wait!


----------



## mello_yello_jen

pink_bai2bi said:
			
		

> I have five..
> 
> 1. Cambon black w/white medium tote
> 2. Cambon pink w/black medium tote
> 3. Cambon beige w/black large tote
> 4. Medallion large white
> 5. Classic flap (2.55) medium black caviar w/gold hardware
> View attachment 33435


 
You and Irene make me want a pink w/ black cambon md.tote SO badly!!!


----------



## talveira

I have 5 bags right now and plan on adding more shortly:

1) black cambon bowler w/white cc's
2) black calfskin chevron bowler
3) metallic black luxury bowler
4) red lambskin ulitmate soft hobo
5) brown calfskin flap bag (it is new from pre-fall collection)

All you ladies with 10 or more Chanel bags are my idols!! More power to you - I wish I was up there w/you but I am seriously working on it!!


----------



## Paris20

I have 2:

Medium Metallic Black Lux Bowler
Classic medium double flap in Dark Navy


----------



## sellmysoul

Two:  
small cavier classic flap,black
beige cavier shopping tote


----------



## gillianna

I bought my first one a few weeks ago.  It's the pink medium cambon tote.  I love it.  I also bought the large pink cambon purse wallet but this can only be used with my large LV bags--it is a big wallet but very functional.
I also lucked out and bought two small pink cambon wallets at the 2nd markdown at Saks, I should get them in a few days.....
I think I am hooked.   I only bought LV in the past but I think I am ready to sell my LV and buy Chanel.....


----------



## fr2nc1z

I have 3 but I will have 4 pretty soon!


----------



## TammyD

I have 2. A small lambskin 2.55 and a medium flap from the new ltd ed Soft Vintage Ligne.


----------



## pursegalsf

gillianna said:
			
		

> I think I am hooked.   I only bought LV in the past but I think I am ready to sell my LV and buy Chanel.....



That's exactly how I felt. But I still love my LVs and can't sell anymore. I just need to save a a lot more for a Chanel


----------



## PGN

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> That's exactly how I felt. But I still love my LVs and can't sell anymore. I just need to save a a lot more for a Chanel


 
Same here-I go back and forth between chanel and LV. Lately it has been LV but once chanel comes out with their fall line.....bank account--watch out!!!!!


----------



## hikarupanda

I also was addicted to LV b4 and own 10 at a time, then I started getting tired of all monogram products (doesn't matter if it's multicolor or mini or vernis or whatever) so I sell them one after another.  I am actually selling the 2nd to the last in my LV collection (I only plan to keep my Damier Belem PM) so that I can save more $$$$ on Chanel.


----------



## allbrandspls

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> 
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover; silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger


 

WOW!!!! I can't wait to see your pics.


Anyone who has 10 or more chanel bags please share them with us, i would love to see them.


----------



## helenNZ

:shame: i've only got one and thats a: black cambon bowler/bowling w/white cc's! hehehe! maybe one day i'll get more CHANEL!!!


----------



## *jennifer*

helenNZ, you're not alone. i only have one myself- the 2.55 reissue in grey.


----------



## frenchiefan

I have 7.

Here's an old picture of my first 5, but I've since added 2 more (a white caviar tote, and a black bag with silver hardware (don't know the name)). I'll post a second picture as soon as I can.

I love Chanel, but I'm starting to think I have too many - especially in black.


----------



## purse_fanatic

I only have one so far, the Cambon Black/White with a matching wallet. I hope to expand my collection soon, though.


----------



## pursegalsf

frenchiefan said:
			
		

> I have 7.
> 
> I love Chanel, but I'm starting to think I have too many - especially in black.



You can't have too many Chanel bags  I wish I could say the same. Both of my Chanel bags are black. I would like to get a beige color but any Chanel in black is just too hard to resist


----------



## mello_yello_jen

I went from 0 to 6 in a matter of.... 


a month and a half!


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^^ 0 to 6 in month and a half.....that's impressive


----------



## mello_yello_jen

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> ^^^^ 0 to 6 in month and a half.....that's impressive


 
But to my parents, it's grounds for disowning me.  :cry:

ETA:  ack!!  your dog is precious!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> But to my parents, it's grounds for disowning me.  :cry:
> 
> ETA:  ack!!  your dog is precious!!!!




Lucky, my parents don't know the value of these brands....they'll murder me.

But my husband doesush:


----------



## mello_yello_jen

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Lucky, my parents don't know the value of these brands....they'll murder me.
> 
> But my husband doesush:


 
Haha!  My dad only knows because he kept lecturing me on finance charges and such  

Thank goodness I'm not married yet or else I think I'll be living in a box!


----------



## allbrandspls

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Haha!  My dad only knows because he kept lecturing me on finance charges and such
> 
> Thank goodness I'm not married yet or else I think I'll be living in a box!




hahaha......my husband also lectures me....i just recently bought my first chanel bag.

box ....i think my husband going to kick me out if i keep on spending.....with my chanel bag and box


----------



## pursegalsf

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> I went from 0 to 6 in a matter of....
> 
> 
> a month and a half!




Whoa


----------



## mello_yello_jen

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> hahaha......my husband also lectures me....i just recently bought my first chanel bag.
> 
> box ....*i think my husband going to kick me out if i keep on spending.....with my chanel bag and box*


 
   At least you'll be fashionable!




			
				pursegalsf said:
			
		

> Whoa


 
Maybe I'll be down to 5


----------



## pursegalsf

mello_yello_jen said:
			
		

> Maybe I'll be down to 5


----------



## chanelchick

3


----------



## fr2nc1z

Ok, I'm up to 4!! hehe


----------



## pinkish_love

around 12, 6 classic.  i love the classic chanel i think they're the best bags to carry all year long!


----------



## Haute to Trot

I have 2. The black 227 reissue with the gold hardware and the luxury line flap bag in black. LOVE Chanel bags!!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I've only got 4 at the moment 

a black and turquoise pochette
a beije and hot pink pochette
a baby blue lambskin clutch
a black luxury camera case

these are my babies photos


----------



## kaban

I have 2

a mini black lambshin classic flap with gold links strap - for evening
Black mademoiselle clutch

i have re - fallen in love with Chanel after  joining this forum!  on the lookout for a third one for  everyday wear.


----------



## ms_izze

hi i need some help, does anyone know the retail price of the white chanel python pochette? it looks like that. thanx!


----------



## swee7bebe

i have 4 bags and a wallet.


----------



## birkinbabe

I currently have four, but I used to have more--7 or 8.  I gave away some that I wasn't using much.


----------



## Goldensx5

This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.


----------



## icechick

Oh .... My ... God! That is one amazing collection Golden. I could stare at them all day...


----------



## estile

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419



You must be the forum Chanel Queen. All hail!  Your bags are SIMPLY  BREATHTAKING!


----------



## Michele

Wow - Goldensx5 - looks like your in Chanel Heaven..... you do deserve the crown.   I am speechless and drooling.



I currently have four bags:
Chanel Cerf Tote
Gray 226 re-issue
Black mediumClassic Flap
Cambon Flap Tote (tan/black)

I also have the cambon wallet in black and white


----------



## roey

Golden, I salute you!!


----------



## luvboogie

Golden... *gulp* I'm speechless...

Wow!


----------



## habanerita

Golden - your collection is absolutely amazing and gorgeous-
I only have: 1 Cerf Tote
                  1 Black with white CC Camera Case
                   1 olive green double CC tote
                   1 black with beige stitching double CC tote
                    1 gorgeous pink chain caviar tote


----------



## Goldensx5

You PF Ladies are just hilarious. But thanks and I am glad you are enjoying them. I know you all have gorgeous collections as well (regardless of number of them.... it took me some years to collect what I have). Thank you for liking the pics!!


----------



## tlprmn

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


 
Oh my!  Your bags are gorgeous!  When did the navy Jumbo? flap come out?


----------



## pursegalsf

OMG  All Hail the Chanel Queen!!! *bowing down** Goldensx5 * your collection is to die for!!! Thanks for posting pics of your amazing bags!


----------



## Goldensx5

tlprmn said:
			
		

> Oh my! Your bags are gorgeous! When did the navy Jumbo? flap come out?


 
tlprmn, Thank you and I believe the color was from SS '06 (not sure as it could have been even Cruise).   I also did not know about it until I had asked the SA about 'alternatives' to black and she suggested the navy.  It is a very pretty navy (almost on the purply side of navy).

pursegalsf, THANKS!!  I'm glad you enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## bagaddiction!

I used to be an LV lover, but about 6 months ago i switched to cc.  here are 4 of them..I have 2 or 3 more in the boxes.  the pics are awful (taken w/ cell phone)..

ok, so in total i have purchased 7 in 6 months... lets just say, my Saks PS loves me..


----------



## bagaddiction!

bagaddiction! said:
			
		

> I used to be an LV lover, but about 6 months ago i switched to cc. here are 4 of them..I have 2 or 3 more in the boxes. the pics are awful (taken w/ cell phone)..
> 
> ok, so in total i have purchased 7 in 6 months... lets just say, my Saks PS loves me..


 
sorry;; here goes.


----------



## Goldensx5

I do bet your PS loves you.  Very pretty collection.  I love the beigey/gold metallic grande shopper especially!


----------



## PGN

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


 
Goldensx5-your collection is unbelievable!!!! I could print out the page ,hang it on my wall and stare at it forever........


----------



## bagaddiction!

thanks Goldensx5...my favorite right now is the latest, the brown bag.  i think its the fall 2006 coll. just got it about 3 wks ago; the pic doesn't do it any justice... but forget me, OMG, you the the CCqueen... your collection is better than what they have at the shops! incredible... enjoy it, not just for you, but for all of us that only wish we could have 1/2 of that...  I love love love very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw...    lovely.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


 
   GREAT COLLECTION


----------



## Goldensx5

Thank you PGN (hee hee... hang it on the wall!   ), BagAddiction (I too think your dark brown diamond stitch collection bag is  ) and Brasilian Babe!  Glad to hear that you enjoyed the pics.


----------



## dogbiskit

4 - grand shopping, cambon tote, backpack and credit card holder


----------



## frenchiefan

I am awestruck at these beautiful collections!


----------



## Meow

Golden: your collection is TDF! I am speechless.


----------



## Rose

Hi- Just finished photpgraphing my Chanels- will post pics soon. So far, I have:  black 2.55 reissue (266)
           black 2.55-2005 phone bag
           grey 2.55-2005 phone bag
           black french long wallet
           pink cambon phone case


----------



## Rose

Oh!!!.....and also a white cambon messenger!


----------



## Rose

Some pics....


----------



## princessofthehouse

Rose said:
			
		

> Some pics....


 
How much do you love your wallet?  I have it too.  I LOVE it!!!!  It is the best wallet I have ever owned!

Love your collection.  Beautiful pieces!!


----------



## Rose

I absolutely love my wallet. Best one ever!


----------



## toonie

Here is some of my favorite Chanel Bags


----------



## toonie

I wish I could post bigger better pics I have to cut them so small to fit.


----------



## roey

I love that taupe/grey one in front.  I was trying to get that as part of the sale and couldn't find it.  If you see one anywhere, let me know!


----------



## honu

roey: Is this what you're looking for? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SUPER-CHANEL-LAMBSKIN-GREY-TAUPE-CHAIN-ACCENT-BAG-NEW_W0QQitemZ320005786960QQihZ011QQcategoryZ63852QQtcZphotoQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Goldensx5

Meow said:
			
		

> Golden: your collection is TDF! I am speechless.


 
Thank you very much, *Meow*!  (I assume you have kitties too?)  Glad you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## chanelbaby

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, *Meow*! (I assume you have kitties too?) Glad you enjoyed the pics!


 
Golden /high five (is there an emoticon for that?) on your  beautiful collection!


----------



## Goldensx5

chanelbaby said:
			
		

> Golden /high five (is there an emoticon for that?) on your beautiful collection!


 
 Thanks much chanelbaby, that's sweet of you! I don't think there is one yet but I'll take your 'HI-5' anyhow!!


----------



## Chanel4me83

Golden you are my Chanel queen


----------



## habanerita

Roey, i bought that handbag and had to return it - the one I bought, was totally out of shape and the back and the front straps were totally stretched, twisted and would not fit right on shoulder- I don't know if they are all like that or just the one I bought but I could no keep it.


----------



## Bagasms

I have my first Chanel that I received today, I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## csc7100

pursegalsf said:
			
		

> I don't mind at all, it's $1,650 plus tax. I absolutely love her  it's the best tote I'd ever had.  Here a pic of it with the cambon bowling bag.


 
wow gorgeous...this is now my dream bag...do these come in specific sizes?


----------



## maria28

i'm not a big fan.  however i've 1 classic in black lambskin which my parents got me for graduation 6years ago (i've only used it once cause i think it makes me look old), a black caviar wallet from my mother in law, and a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## roey

habanerita said:
			
		

> Roey, i bought that handbag and had to return it - the one I bought, was totally out of shape and the back and the front straps were totally stretched, twisted and would not fit right on shoulder- I don't know if they are all like that or just the one I bought but I could no keep it.


 
Thanks for the info!  I believe the bag is made of lambskin which is very delicate so even if it was perfect it might not have held up well over time.


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

roey said:
			
		

> I love that taupe/grey one in front.  I was trying to get that as part of the sale and couldn't find it.  If you see one anywhere, let me know!


There is a reputable seller on E-Bay selling one for 600-700.00.  I bought mine new and paid more thna twice that.  I'll see if I can find the sellers name...


----------



## ALLinTHEbag

roey said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info!  I believe the bag is made of lambskin which is very delicate so even if it was perfect it might not have held up well over time.


Mine does have a lot of scratches.  It is the softest lambskin that I have seen on any of my Chanel bags.  Great bag but if you want your bag to always look pristine, you would never be able to use this one.


----------



## Yorelica

I have 5 as of now.. started collecting during Spring 2005. 
i have a classic double flap lambskin (beige)
caviar medium shopper tote (black)
caviar large tote (beige)
caviar classic flap (white)
cambon med. tote (pink with black cc) 

Hopefully i will have more by the of the the year! dont we all just love purses


----------



## elongreach

I have two, but I have waaaay more accessories than actual bags.


----------



## wantingmore

pink_bai2bi said:
			
		

> I have five..
> 
> 1. Cambon black w/white medium tote
> 2. Cambon pink w/black medium tote
> 3. Cambon beige w/black large tote
> 4. Medallion large white
> 5. Classic flap (2.55) medium black caviar w/gold hardware
> View attachment 33435


 
I LOVE your collection. Is the white medallion hard to keep clean? I wear jeans a lot b/c I have a jean addiction so I wouldn't want it to rub off if by chance they do


----------



## keykey36

I have 5 too....

1. Cambon Lrg Beige tote
2.  Classic Black Quilted Flap w/ silver chains
3.  Bowler bag w/ white CC's and black bag
4.  Hobo style - No name its like the bag the OlsenTwins wear alot.
5.  Black Quilted Back Pack - My new baby.  I love this bag its so cute  
     and so easy to wear.

I wish I had pics but just can't get around to that now due to computer issues.


----------



## Rockerchic

Wow it is fun to read what everyone has!!
My collection is starting to turn out like Noah's ark (where I have two of the same style in many bags, but different colors)

Two of the caviar medallion bags--one beige and one black,both with golden hardware
Two Cambon large totes--one black on black and the other black on beige
Two of the the small sort of squarish caviar totes with chain strap (short of the shape and size of the cambon bowler)--one in black and the other in sort of a butterscotch color--wish I could remember the name of that one
The grey tote from the vintage ligne (see other post ) and have ordered the same one in burgandy

A black on black cambon reporter
One evening bag size lambskin bag with all the chains hanging from it--sort of the rocker chic bag that i only use to go out at night

And I have my eye on the black on beige cambon reporter (round out the 2x2 thing...),  something from the luxury line but not quite sure what, and the diamond stitch bag....


----------



## roey

Bloomingdales has the black on black medium cambon Reporter for 40% off right now.  Try the Short Hills store.  The sale price is $1905 (down from $3175) plus any applicable taxes.


----------



## Meow

Goldensx5 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much, *Meow*! (I assume you have kitties too?) Glad you enjoyed the pics!


 
Not yet! But my DH promised me some in the future . Today, I took a look at your collection again, simply amazing....


----------



## domestika

about 27.


----------



## gloriajk

Four now - soon to be five. (The pic shows only first three.)





1) Black leather camera bag
2) Red satin evening bag
3) Black 226 reissue
4) Burgundy suede bag - vintage, looks very much like the reissue
5) A mystery gift  - all my aunt told me is "a Chanel that I don't carry that much"


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Here are mine again, I have 7..I also have shoes and accessories (6 pairs of sunglasses, 3 pairs of earrings, a necklace etc.). I started collecting when the Ligne Cambon line came out.


----------



## ranskimmie

ranskimmie said:
			
		

> Ah poo! I dont even have 1


 
YAY!!! I now have one.  My new Chanel Caviar medallion tote. Black w/silver hardware


----------



## Munchkyn

I also just got my one and only: medallion tote with gold hardware


----------



## Miss Liza & Mary

NONE


----------



## frayed_misfit

Miss Liza & Mary said:
			
		

> NONE



me too


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^ it didn't take me long before i bought my first chanel.....more your in this forum more you crave for those bags....i'm sure you'll have one soon.


----------



## ny.lon

Has anybody got ay pictures of handbags from the vintage ligne?  
Also I may sound stupid to you guys here but im new to the Chanel handbag stuff (although now i'm hooked!) - what is the difference etween the materials; in particular, what is caviar? 
Please reply!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

shopper12 said:
			
		

> Has anybody got ay pictures of handbags from the vintage ligne?
> Also I may sound stupid to you guys here but im new to the Chanel handbag stuff (although now i'm hooked!) - what is the difference etween the materials; in particular, what is caviar?
> Please reply!


 
You should start a new post so everyone can read your question and help you!  
But in short, caviar is when the leather/lambskin is pebbled, giving it a bumpy appearance and feel.


----------



## clk55girl

I have a slight shopping addiction, mainly with purses.
1. Small white cambon tote    
2. Medium black cambon tote
3. Classic flap bag black caviar
4. Classic flap bag white caviar
5. White caviar medallion coin tote
6. Black caviar medallion coin tote
7. Black mademoiselle camera bag
8. Pink caviar shopping tote
9. Luxury by chanel medium metallic black bowler, soon to be for sale on ebay.
10. Luxury by chanel medium metallic silver bowler
11. White caviar bowling bag
12. White grained calfskin "diamond" stitching camera bag (Fall 06)
13. Black grained calfskin "diamond" stitching flap bag (Fall 06)

I am new so I will post pictures as soon as I take them and as soon as I figure out how to


----------



## blushingbaby

clk55girl said:
			
		

> I have a slight shopping addiction, mainly with purses.
> 1. Small white cambon tote
> 2. Medium black cambon tote
> 3. Classic flap bag black caviar
> 4. Classic flap bag white caviar
> 5. White caviar medallion coin tote
> 6. Black caviar medallion coin tote
> 7. Black mademoiselle camera bag
> 8. Pink caviar shopping tote
> 9. Luxury by chanel medium metallic black bowler, soon to be for sale on ebay.
> 10. Luxury by chanel medium metallic silver bowler
> 11. White caviar bowling bag
> 12. White grained calfskin "diamond" stitching camera bag (Fall 06)
> 13. Black grained calfskin "diamond" stitching flap bag (Fall 06)
> 
> I am new so I will post pictures as soon as I take them and as soon as I figure out how to


 
wow! welcome and i can't wait to see pics of your collection! happy posting!


----------



## K012EANA

Sadly... none.  Haha.  I hope to own one soon though!


----------



## Chanel=Love

Hello all, I'm new here but I can already see I'm gonna like it here a lot!  

Just counted and I have 11 Chanel's as of now. Three classic flaps with double chain straps, 1 white caviar, 1 pink caviar, and 1 black lambskin. Two classic flaps, both lambskin with one chain straps, in red and brown. I also have the grey 2.55 (love this bag!), a patent leather pochette in nude, a turquoise medium sized bowling bag, a limited edition red, white & blue pouch, a camel caviar pouchette and a large black caviar hobo. I also have a rabbit fur muffler with a small pocket to hold things so maybe I have 12? 

 

At any rate, I'm obsessed and ready for more!!!


----------



## clk55girl

LOL chanel love it sounds like you have the same problem that I do. I don't feel as guilty now =)


----------



## kittenslingerie

I currently have 2. The dark white pny vintage flap bag Fall 06 and the new black mademoiselle medium camera bag.
 
I used to have many more, but I went through a very long LV phase and sold my Chanels. I regret selling one particularly, a quilted white camera bag with silver hardware and black stitching- so beautiful and unique...


----------



## SophiaLee

Not enough . that's for sure !  I want domestikas collection ! OMFG !


----------



## minami

I have 7 - looking for more esp in more colors as 5 of mine are black!
Planning to get a jumbo flap in a catching color!


----------



## bluxcape

just one for now.... i want more.. hhehe


----------



## roey

Six for me:

1.  Black Deerskin Luxury Bowler
2.  Metallic Black Goatskin Luxury Flap
3.  Beige with Black CC Cambon Reporter
4.  Black with Black CC (calf) Cambon Bowler
5.  Dark Brown/Silver Hardware Caviar Classic Flap
6.  Brown Distressed Caviar Tote from the Outdoor Collection


----------



## SCL

Roey, You are _way _ahead of me!

Black MM tote
Black large DS tote
Black leather COCO

Small red Diamond Shine tote on the way...outcome yet to be determined...
Modern chain on reserve...outcome yet to be determined...

Yes, I really only have 3 right now!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

just one. getting a classic flap for b-day not sure on the color yet


----------



## puteribelibelah

9. 8 already posted in the bag showcase thread, and 1 on its way in my seafreight. Won't be expanding my collection any time soon.   Am stuck in Africa until xmas holidays. Waaaah!!!


----------



## roey

SoCal said:
			
		

> Roey, You are _way _ahead of me!
> 
> Black MM tote
> Black large DS tote
> Black leather COCO
> 
> Small red Diamond Shine tote on the way...outcome yet to be determined...
> Modern chain on reserve...outcome yet to be determined...
> 
> Yes, I really only have 3 right now!


 
We need a separate SoCal thread showing what you have returned and what you have kept!  Otherwise, we think your closet looks like the inside of a Chanel boutique! 

I am anxious to see Modern Chain photos when members start receiving their bags.  Now that I've ruled out Cloudy Bundle and Square Vintage, if I can sell a couple more bags on ebay the MC might be a nice new addition!


----------



## Iluvbags

I have:


White/Python reporter
Black/white reporter
Black/white wallet
White/python wallet
And i want more more more


----------



## suedoc

One - a Caviar Medallian Tote. I am on the lookout for a classic flap, but I have to decide which one!


----------



## SCL

roey said:
			
		

> We need a separate SoCal thread showing what you have returned and what you have kept! Otherwise, we think your closet looks like the inside of a Chanel boutique!
> 
> I am anxious to see Modern Chain photos when members start receiving their bags. Now that I've ruled out Cloudy Bundle and Square Vintage, if I can sell a couple more bags on ebay the MC might be a nice new addition!


 
LOL...and what I have sold!  I just may be more "sensible" than I appear at times...  I am also very happy that I could rule out the CB and SV.  Now for that Diamond Shine...hmmm...we will see...


----------



## roey

You are definitely sensible in keeping your numbers down - I suck at that!!

But I think the true sensibility award goes to Swanky, who as a mod, is subject to all these gorgeous photos and tempting threads every single day, yet only has 1 Chanel (soon to be 2) in her collection.  I could never be that disciplined without a choke chain around my neck and a very strong person on the other end!


----------



## chinchillamoose

My count went up to three this week so now, I have:

Black Mademoiselle tote F/W 2005
Coral Mademoiselle clutch F/W 2006
Small Vinyl Coco Cabas F/W 2006

And in a couple of weeks, I plan to get the violet East/West.  And I think that's it until S/S 07 unless there's something particularly great for Cruise.


----------



## SCL

roey said:
			
		

> You are definitely sensible in keeping your numbers down - I suck at that!!
> 
> But I think the true sensibility award goes to Swanky, who as a mod, is subject to all these gorgeous photos and tempting threads every single day, yet only has 1 Chanel (soon to be 2) in her collection. I could never be that disciplined without a choke chain around my neck and a very strong person on the other end!


 
So true!  Here's to Swanky!  

Swanky, I would toast you with champagne or wine, but no such smiley available...


----------



## aritziababe

i have none but hoping to buy 1 in dec. I'm loving the reissue 2.55 in grey or black (silver chain). I hope they are still availble in the store. I'm putting all my LVs and gucci to sleep soon.


----------



## Lola24

I only have two, a timeless cc pink caviar shoulder bag and the big crescent shaped "travel" bag (other than that don't know the name).  Really want more though!


----------



## BlkLadyLaw

4 Jumbo classic: pink, white, navy, black
2 Cambon: black w/ white CC flap bag, white w/ black CC reporter
1 Reissue: bronze
2 Grande shopping totes: red and now brown with partial chain strap thanks to SoCal
2 Vintage: black patent bag thanks to personalshoppers, black quilted leather duffle/carryon bag

Total 11...next goal is metallic silver and maybe another style in red and then hopefully I am done! (but I keep reading these Coco threads so who knows...)


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I just got a new one today. I'm not sure of the name (the SA just called it "stressed") but it's brown and is VERY soft and has chain woven through the handles. It's SO nice! I'll have pictures later, since I just got home.
So that makes for a total of 8 now.


----------



## Yoda Master

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> just one. getting a classic flap for b-day not sure on the color yet


 
DeeDeeDelovely
Love your bag 
What is the name of it? and do you know in which colour do they come in?
Thanks


----------



## Rockerchic

roey said:
			
		

> You are definitely sensible in keeping your numbers down - I suck at that!!
> 
> But I think the true sensibility award goes to Swanky, who as a mod, is subject to all these gorgeous photos and tempting threads every single day, yet only has 1 Chanel (soon to be 2) in her collection. I could never be that disciplined without a choke chain around my neck and a very strong person on the other end!


 
I am with you Roey!! Absolutely no discipline whatsoever!!
I have :
Cambon multipocket in tan and black
Cambon large tote in tan and black
Coin purse in (you guessed it) tan and black
small caviar tote in black and butterscotch
Coco in black caviar
Vintage ligne tote in burgandy
Large 2.55 in white
small lambskin chainbag

Vinyl coco on the way

Black diamond stitch tote possibly coming!

Preorder the modern chain in tan or white.

Altogether 12 but almost 15!!

I am weeding down now though so hopefully I will be moving toward a more reasonable number!

BTW...I also have 4 bbags, 3 chloes and 5 LVs  :shame: :shame:


----------



## Swanky

roey said:
			
		

> But I think the true sensibility award goes to Swanky, who as a mod, is subject to all these gorgeous photos and tempting threads every single day, yet only has 1 Chanel (soon to be 2) in her collection. I could never be that disciplined without a choke chain around my neck and a very strong person on the other end!


 
   
'tis true though!
I actually have 2 if you count my PNY wallet. . . but hopefully I can say 3 soon, I'm fiendin' sistahs!!!


----------



## ny.lon

Having only two bags must be torture in a forum like this Swanky!! How do you stop yourself buying things?  I only have on designer bag, but tha's because I live nowhere near any designer stores and i have no money!!!  sob sob


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Lvbabydoll said:
			
		

> I just got a new one today. I'm not sure of the name (the SA just called it "stressed") but it's brown and is VERY soft and has chain woven through the handles. It's SO nice! I'll have pictures later, since I just got home.
> So that makes for a total of 8 now.


 
I figured out earlier (thanks to the resource thread!!) that it's from the Vintage Ligne


----------



## CYPRUS

Just one!


----------



## waterfalls

i have 4 pretty ones! 

all my bags come in even numbers.... 4 chanel, 6 balenciaga, 2 chloe, 2 fendi spys........some how they look better in pairs!


----------



## kristina13

None actually but if I could have one it'd have to be the chanel red leather with the chains.. ahh


----------



## ShoegalLVaddict

2 a tweed clutch and a red satin vinatge


----------



## luvmychanel

I have 5 Chanel bags. I have no idea what they are called since they are all vintage. I will post pics and maybe someone can help. One purse I'm sure is from the 80s. It's the old fashioned camera bag, that zips across the top and has the tassle. I found it in a store in Jacksonville, Fl.


----------



## aarti

any other day i could say i have had some chanel make up and chanel sunnies that i LOVE TO DEATH.

but alas.. no more.


BECAUSE I JUST BOUGHT MY FIRST LITTLE CHANEL!!

so the count is at the grand total of.. one lol.


----------



## sheenseer

icechick said:
			
		

> Oh .... My ... God! That is one amazing collection Golden. I could stare at them all day...



HOLLY DREAM!!!!


----------



## dior24

I've lost track on the number of chanels I had.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Yoda Master said:
			
		

> DeeDeeDelovely
> Love your bag
> What is the name of it? and do you know in which colour do they come in?
> Thanks


 
Thank you, Yoda Master. I believe my bag is called a bowling/bowler bag. I think this is the style number,according to the receipt: A20996Y01. I have the smaller of the two sizes. I know I have seen it in the following colors: pink, red and cream/beige.  I hope I have been of some help.


----------



## addisonshopper

I have 8 so far, been collecting since 2001- The blue navy lambskin shopping tote was my first and its my favorite baby... here are only 5- a girlfriend has 2 of them and the other is somewhere... goto find here- single strapped gold chain big pouch


----------



## Lola24

Only two, a timeless caviar shoulder bag and a large croissant shaped travel bag, can't think of the name right now, but it's a disc. color which I absolutely love, kinda off white with a lavender/silvery undertone.  I want more, can't wait to find the one!  I actually may have posted here already, can't remember though.....


----------



## RxTechRN2b

I have 2...a black quilted 2.55 bag with gold hardware, and a black distressed leather bifold wallet with quilted double C's on the front and a silver chain on the back.


----------



## Yoda Master

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Thank you, Yoda Master. I believe my bag is called a bowling/bowler bag. I think this is the style number,according to the receipt: A20996Y01. I have the smaller of the two sizes. I know I have seen it in the following colors: pink, red and cream/beige. I hope I have been of some help.


 
 Thanks DeeDeeDeloverly, that's educational for me.


----------



## bellabags

Two so far.  Black med cambon tote w/black patent CC's and black diamond stitch tote.  On the list for a Modern Chain so we will see if I will have a trio very soon.


----------



## broken.bones

zero. :shame:


----------



## chloe2006

zero for me.. but hopefully one tmw haha


----------



## chloe2006

going to get the luxe flap in metalic black tmw.. yay mee! hehe


----------



## chloe2006

chloe2006 said:


> Goldensx5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> 
> 
> wow.. im lost for words.. just gorgeous..  btw.. how long have you been collecting them?
Click to expand...


----------



## Gingerstar

I just recently caught the Chanel bug.  I have 2, purchased in the past couple of months:

Grand Shopper - black/gold
Clutch - f/w 2006 black


----------



## sandylainey

I have 2.  A Square Vintage Ligne Tote in Black and a Jumbo Caviar Classic Flap in black with yellow gold hardware


----------



## shanam

2, my old but much loved vintage camera bag with gold hardware and my new large (runway) black camera bag - outside  quilted flap, side quilted pockets and silver/black chains.


----------



## nypersonalshopper

Anyone planning on adding to their collection from the cruise line?


----------



## loveone7

I got introduced to Chanel on my birthday not that I never notice it but it's always above and beyond my purchasing power (so I thought). Since I got lured into the discipline of handbags, I put all my GUcci, Fendi, Bally and LV away and solely concentrated on Chanel.

My inventory as I last checked were:
1. Multipocket Cambon Report in Beige
2. Plum/Violet EastWest Bag
3. Yet to receive my Grande shopping tote
4. Tweed Classic flap


----------



## solitair

i have those so far


----------



## solitair

and those


----------



## bear6108

Chanel silver metallic luxe bowler
Chanel brown caviar bowler
Chanel Cloudy Bundle white hobo
Chanel classic flap green tweed


----------



## Smoothoprter

I will have 7 after tomorrow:

1) Black w/gold chain 2005 reissue - 226
2) Bronze w/silver chain 2006 reissue - 226
3) Darkwhite w/silver chain 2006 reissue - 226
4) White Large Diamond Stitch tote
5) Black on black cambon long wallet
7) Either White or Red Modern Chain Tote arriving tomorrow 

I also have a white J12 w/diamond bezel, a black ceramic and white gold matching ring, and some costume jewelry (earrings and necklaces).


----------



## roey

I am updating my count to seven:

1.  Beige/black Reporter
2.  Black on black Cambon Bowler
3.  Dark Brown Jumbo Caviar Classic Flap
4.  Brown Outdoor Tote
5.  Black Luxury Bower - Deerskin
6.  Metallic Black Luxury Bowler - Goatskin
7.  Metallic Black Luxury Flap


----------



## hikarupanda

I have 5 so far
1. grey 226 reissue
2. star-stitched glazed lambskin flap bag from last year
3. dark blue east west caviar bag
4. modern chain flap bag in black (my newest baby!)
5. silver deerskin hand-held camera bag from this year spring and summer


----------



## tweetie

Wow, you ladies have some great collections!
Just one for me, and I'm on a bag ban now, so it'll be at one for awhile: white caviar classic flap with silver HW.


----------



## ShoooSh

drooling over solitairs chanels 

i got white vernis pochette
coco cabas
black quilted 2.55
small sac with mini drawings on it from fall 02
dark blue rectangular pochette fall 2001


----------



## charlene_

i have none


----------



## solitair

*chloe*...
ur collection sounds tdf... 
pics please...


----------



## swizz_member

i got 11 chanel bags but i dunno most of their names, lol, so here are some pics.


----------



## swizz_member

here is the rest.


----------



## swizz_member

there you go


----------



## Luccibag

I have 10. These pictured, plus a Cambon messenger thats not in the photo.


----------



## snowycoco

I only have 2, the medium luxury bowler and the medallion tote


----------



## 2muchlux

I have six.  I don't know the specific names of them...  Two Black Cambon totes (one small, one large).  One black patent from one/two years ago.  Its quilted and zips around with two handles.  One fuschia patent that is an open tote.  A black vinyl Coco Cabas (using this one everyday and love it!).  One lovely soft black leather bag.  Its slouchy with two chain handles that are leather covered at the top and pockets on either end.  I always purchased bags because they were beautiful.  I never realized they all had names and now after being on the purse forum I feel so "new."


----------



## shopdiary

just one :s -- a black large classic flap in caviar. 

and i just bought it two weeks ago.


----------



## Anunu

Luccibag, I love every single one of your bags  Purserifically perfect collection


----------



## COCOGIRL821

I just have one and I just got here last month.  I'm young so I was happy to finally add a bag to my newfound Chanel collection.  I bought 2 pair of sunglasses and 1 pair of earrings before I bought the bag.  It took me all of 3 weeks to decide to drop the $1700 on that bag.  Below is a picture of my baby.  I will admit I didn't carry her for a while after I bought her cause I couldn't believe how much I paid for a handbag.  But I LOVE HER NOW!!!


----------



## roey

Is that the medallion tote? It's a classic Chanel piece and so luxe in black caviar!


----------



## roey

Whoops, double post!


----------



## chanella

Four 

Black 2.55 Classic Chain Flap Bag in Lambskin with Gold hardware 
Black Classic Shopper Chain Bag in Caviar with Gold hardware
Camel Classic A4 Shopper Chain Bag in Caviar with Gold hardware 
Black Grand Shopper Tote in Caviar with Gold hardware

Next will be a large white one, not quite sure which one yet.  Any suggestions girls.  Thanks


----------



## harley

eight

and i need to take pics

2.55 classic black caviar w/gold hardwre
white/black ligne cambon large bowling bag
small aiplane motif canvas bag
a gorgeous PNY bag - still don't know what it is call
Brown distressed caviar leather coco cabas
black round bowler with silver hardwre
bordeaux 2.26 reissue
small red bowler from the luxury line


----------



## Goldensx5

Updated list (updates start after #24) since I've added several new bags over the past few months.  As everyone knows, the spring/summer & fall bags were/are incredible and too hard to resist:  


Coral red lambskin large classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms 
White caviar large classic double flap; silver hw 
Cocoa brown caviar large classic double flap; silver hw 
Navy caviar jumbo classic; silver hw 
Black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening) reissue; antiqued gold hw 
Bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium) reissue; antiqued silver hw 
Light beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap accordian; gold hw & CC turnlock closure 
Soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw 
Camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lambskin leather runs thru the chain. 
Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock 
Black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock 
Black large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure 
Mocha brown large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure 
Black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag) 
Beige caviar Medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion 
Black metallic goatskin Luxe Line Flapover; ruthenium hw 
Black large lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); big black lambskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag 
Lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery ruthenium large link chain handle 
Rose pink caviar wallet/messenger bag with long gold chain 
Very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw 
Bordeaux caviar large hobo with ruthenium mademoiselle closure 
Cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold 
Black with white CC Cambon bowler 
White with black CC Cambon messenger
Beige (darker side) caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
Black caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Slate blue (Grey blue) caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Red caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Dark Brown wallet/messenger bag with long ruthenium chain
Bronze metallic deerskin Luxe line bowler; ruthenium hw
Bronze 227 (jumbo) 2.55 Reissue; antiqued ruthenium hw
Dark brown Outdoor line Doctors bag; antiqued ruth hw
Brown suede Mademoiselle line Camera bag; white-silver hw 
Black Diamond Shine flap; ruthenium hw
Black 'Modern Chain' line Flap; antiqued ruthenium hw
Red 'Modern Chain' large E/W tote; antiqued ruthenium hw
Black 'Ritz' classic flap continental wallet (use as an evening clutch); ruth hw
Black 'Cloudy Bundle' N/S tote; coppery hw
Black 'Paris NY' Pleated Pouch; ruthenium hw
The only other bag I am really wanting to see (& possibly own) is the dark silver Reissue from Cruise!


----------



## ladyhz

Goldensx5 said:


> Updated list (updates start after #24) since I've added several new bags over the past few months. As everyone knows, the spring/summer & fall bags were/are incredible and too hard to resist:
> 
> quote]
> Pictures please!


----------



## Luccibag

WOW Goldensx5!!  That is quite a nice bunch you own!! Would love to see pics of em!  You have all the good ones!


----------



## Goldensx5

*ladyhz & Luccibag.*  I had posted the first 24 in post #98 of this thread.  I'll take a pic of the additions and post later.  Also, *Luccibag* I know you've got a most BEAUTIFUL Chanel collection yourself!


----------



## Goldensx5

^^ Okay. Here you go, 26 thru 39. Then I also reposted the original 1 thru 24 (previously in post #98). 









Coral red lambskin large classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms 
White caviar large classic double flap; silver hw 
Cocoa brown caviar large classic double flap; silver hw 
Navy caviar jumbo classic; silver hw 
Black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening) reissue; antiqued gold hw 
Bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium) reissue; antiqued silver hw 
Light beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap accordian; gold hw & CC turnlock closure 
Soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw 
Camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lambskin leather runs thru the chain. 
Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock 
Black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock 
Black large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure 
Mocha brown large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure 
Black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag) 
Beige caviar Medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion 
Black metallic goatskin Luxe Line Flapover; ruthenium hw 
Black large lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); big black lambskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag 
Lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery ruthenium large link chain handle 
Rose pink caviar wallet/messenger bag with long gold chain 
Very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw 
Bordeaux caviar large hobo with ruthenium mademoiselle closure 
Cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold 
Black with white CC Cambon bowler 
White with black CC Cambon messenger
Beige (darker side) caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
Black caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Slate blue (Grey blue) caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Red caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
Dark Brown wallet/messenger bag with long ruthenium chain
Bronze metallic deerskin Luxe line bowler; ruthenium hw
Bronze 227 (jumbo) 2.55 Reissue; antiqued ruthenium hw
Dark brown Outdoor line Doctors bag; antiqued ruth hw
Brown suede Mademoiselle line Camera bag; white-silver hw 
Black Diamond Shine flap; ruthenium hw
Black 'Modern Chain' line Flap; antiqued ruthenium hw
Red 'Modern Chain' large E/W tote; antiqued ruthenium hw
Black 'Ritz' classic flap continental wallet (use as an evening clutch); ruth hw
Black 'Cloudy Bundle' N/S tote; coppery hw
Black 'Paris NY' Pleated Pouch; ruthenium hw


----------



## ladyhz

OMG OMG, your collection is TDF! Drooling all over my keyboard.


----------



## Pink*Petunia

Wow~~Goldensx5~~your collection is TDF!!!
I want the Kelly bag and the N/S Cloudy Bundle tote.
And the more I see the cerf tote--the more I can appreciate it's classic beauty!  Love your chocolate one!


----------



## Lily

Simply amazing.  

You have absolutely wonderful taste, *Goldensx5!!*


----------



## Princess Coco

*Goldensx5 *you have an amazing collection! I am so envious


----------



## Rockerchic

*Goldensx5 *will you adopt me, my two girls and my DH. We are all very quiet and love handbags (except for DH)!


----------



## nypersonalshopper

Goldensx5 said:


> ^^ Okay. Here you go, 26 thru 39. Then I also reposted the original 1 thru 24 (previously in post #98).
> 
> View attachment 80479
> 
> 
> View attachment 80480
> View attachment 80481
> 
> 
> 
> Coral red lambskin large classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> White caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Cocoa brown caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Navy caviar jumbo classic; silver hw
> Black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening) reissue; antiqued gold hw
> Bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium) reissue; antiqued silver hw
> Light beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap accordian; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> Soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> Camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lambskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> Black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> Black large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Mocha brown large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> Beige caviar Medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> Black metallic goatskin Luxe Line Flapover; ruthenium hw
> Black large lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); big black lambskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> Lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery ruthenium large link chain handle
> Rose pink caviar wallet/messenger bag with long gold chain
> Very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> Bordeaux caviar large hobo with ruthenium mademoiselle closure
> Cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger
> Beige (darker side) caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Black caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Slate blue (Grey blue) caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Red caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Dark Brown wallet/messenger bag with long ruthenium chain
> Bronze metallic deerskin Luxe line bowler; ruthenium hw
> Bronze 227 (jumbo) 2.55 Reissue; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Dark brown Outdoor line Doctors bag; antiqued ruth hw
> Brown suede Mademoiselle line Camera bag; white-silver hw
> Black Diamond Shine flap; ruthenium hw
> Black 'Modern Chain' line Flap; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Red 'Modern Chain' large E/W tote; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Black 'Ritz' classic flap continental wallet (use as an evening clutch); ruth hw
> Black 'Cloudy Bundle' N/S tote; coppery hw
> Black 'Paris NY' Pleated Pouch; ruthenium hw


 

Just an amazing collection!  I am still drooling!!!   You have to tell us....which ones are you favorites?  Of the new ones, do you rotate through them all or tend to use one more than another?


----------



## megs1987

how much is the Large Cambon Tote?


----------



## nypersonalshopper

Hmm...I should do my list, too! I have 18.  Can you tell I love pink? Well, and black, too!

Pink lambskin small flap bag with camelia and gold hardware (I actually bought 2 of these because I loved it so much!)
Pink caviar bowling bag
Pink caviar "Charlotte" half-moon hobo bag with gold hardware
Pink/black cambon pochette (bought at full price ugh!)
Pink cerf tote with gold CC's
Pink patent leather clear beach tote (originally bought as a diaper bag...hoping to use it for the beach now)
Hot Pink/white jersey classic single flap bag (loved the color, but haven't worn it yet...I think because of the fabric) 
Tiny coral lambskin bag with heart chain (just to admire....really too small to be practical)
Black fabric wallet on a chain

Curved barrel shaped bags with tassel....in wine and pewter

Pink classic large flap bag with silver hardware
Ivory classic large flap bag with silver hardware

Black/white Cambon bowling bag
Black caviar small bag with silver hardware chain strap (not sure of the actual name of this one)
Black Modern Chain flap bag 
Black Square Vintage Tote Bag


----------



## hikarupanda

^ Goldensx5!!!  I love love LOVE your collection, esp. the latest addition.  In fact, you bought quite a lot just this season!!  And all those from this fall/winter are like on my wish list as well!  OMG!  I will never be able to get that many chanel in my collection!  That definitely costs a fortune!!


----------



## tlprmn

Goldensx5, all of your bags are lovely!  You are lucky to have the PNY Pleated Pouch.  I had it, but had to return it because there was a huge tear inside of the bag.  The boutique couldn't find me another one.  

Enjoy them all!


----------



## Goldensx5

^^^ Thank you all - *Ladyhz, Pink Petunia* (like me I see you also appreciate & love the classic Chanels) , *Lily, Princess Coco, Macp6* (no need for adoption as you've quite a nice collection yourself!), *nypersonalshopper* (you have beautiful & varied collection yourself!), *hikaurpanda* (a few of your pics enticed me into some of my selections!! thank you!!), and *tlprmn!* My favorite of all of them is actually the Black Cloudy Bundle tote. I carry that baby everywhere now. I'm glad you all enjoyed the 'latest additions'!


----------



## mischa

Goldensx5 i'm speechless!!


----------



## VipStyle

Everyone has a *beautiful* collection
*Goldensx5* OMG!!!!  You are the *QUEEN of** CHANEL* LOVE THEM ALL


----------



## handbag addict

Goldensx5 said:


> Updated list (updates start after #24) since I've added several new bags over the past few months. As everyone knows, the spring/summer & fall bags were/are incredible and too hard to resist:
> 
> Coral red lambskin large classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> White caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Cocoa brown caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Navy caviar jumbo classic; silver hw
> Black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening) reissue; antiqued gold hw
> Bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium) reissue; antiqued silver hw
> Light beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap accordian; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> Soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> Camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lambskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> Black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> Black large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Mocha brown large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> Beige caviar Medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> Black metallic goatskin Luxe Line Flapover; ruthenium hw
> Black large lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); big black lambskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> Lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery ruthenium large link chain handle
> Rose pink caviar wallet/messenger bag with long gold chain
> Very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> Bordeaux caviar large hobo with ruthenium mademoiselle closure
> Cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger
> Beige (darker side) caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Black caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Slate blue (Grey blue) caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Red caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Dark Brown wallet/messenger bag with long ruthenium chain
> Bronze metallic deerskin Luxe line bowler; ruthenium hw
> Bronze 227 (jumbo) 2.55 Reissue; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Dark brown Outdoor line Doctors bag; antiqued ruth hw
> Brown suede Mademoiselle line Camera bag; white-silver hw
> Black Diamond Shine flap; ruthenium hw
> Black 'Modern Chain' line Flap; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Red 'Modern Chain' large E/W tote; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Black 'Ritz' classic flap continental wallet (use as an evening clutch); ruth hw
> Black 'Cloudy Bundle' N/S tote; coppery hw
> Black 'Paris NY' Pleated Pouch; ruthenium hw
> The only other bag I am really wanting to see (& possibly own) is the dark silver Reissue from Cruise!


 
 Goldensx5 YOU ARE THE QUINN OF THE PURSE FORUM !!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

none 4 me--but I am working on it as we speak!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

handbag addict--i LUVVVVV your collection--its fabulous!!!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Golden your collection is fabulous!!!!


----------



## makeupmama

Goldensx5, i think your collection is tdf! i have yet to buy my first chanel purse. i'm thinking of doing it for my birthday this december. hmmm...i wonder which one to get.


----------



## lssle

Hi, goldensx5, can I bother you to measure the length of your red 2.55 and black 2.55? I have just been informed by another post that 2.55 only comes in 4 sizes -- 225, 226, 227 and 228, so I thought that your black was 225 and your red was 226 or 227, but you said that your black was 224 and your red was 225. Please advise, I need this little education! Thanks!


----------



## luvmychanel

How does anyone afford all those bags? I'm thinking they cost as much as my house.

Wow!! I'm also speechless.

L


----------



## Goldensx5

Thank you *Mischa, HandbagAddict, VIPStyle, Tiffanypowers, Makeupmama & Luvmychanel*.   I'm glad you enjoyed seeing them.  *Tlprmn*, I'm sorry to hear about your PNY Pouch, I know I would have been upset because that bag is one of my favs.  
*Issle*, in response to your question, following (in blue) is taken directly off the first page of TFS's Chanel Reissue thread from October '05 along with pics of the Anniversary Edition 2.55's that were coming out. The TFS gals always seem to be on top of what is going on (their info is what helped me to decide which sizes I wanted & how to sound like I knew what I was talking about when I called the stores):

*Some size & model number specs:
*$1795 A30224: 
$1895 A30225: 18 x 25.5 x 5.5 cm (7.06 x 10 x 2.16 inches)
$1995 A30226: 20 cm X 28 cm X 6 cm (7.88 x 11 x 2.4 inches)
$2095 A30227: 23 x 31 x 6 cm (9 x 12.2 x 2.4 inches)
$2495 A30228: 25 x 36 x 6.5 cm (9.8 x 14.2 x 2.6 inches)

The measurements above are accurate & match my 225 (medium) & 227 (jumbo) styles. I do not have a 226 size yet (large). They did not list measurements for 224 but my 224 is about 5.75 H x 7.5 w x 1.75 inches.

All of my Chanel tickets (that have the style #'s A224, A225 & A227) for each bag also match the style numbers noted... don't know how to get more accurate than that.


----------



## layla

luvmychanel said:


> Wow!! I'm also speechless.



*^**DITTO.*

Amazing collection Goldensx5! I've never seen a collection like yours owned by an individual. You could qualify for the Guiness World Records book.


----------



## Luccibag

Goldensx thanks for posting those pics!! Your bags are GREAT!! You have the ones I want!!! LOL.  True EYE CANDY!


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks for posting more pics, you have an awesome collection! You might be able open a shop now. Queen of Chaneli bow to you.


----------



## bellabags

Goldensx5, thanks for sharing pics.  You don't just have a collection, you could seriously open a boutique!  Enjoy them all!


----------



## xoAKIxo

*Goldensx5* your collection is *tdf*!!  I only have 1 chanel so far :cry:  a large pink cambon tote. Hopefully will get the petit shopper or medallion tote soon. Maybe for my bday next month or when I go to Vegas for Christmas.


----------



## cammy1

Just 2 for the moment- it would be more, but my bank card won't let me! Seeing you guys collection has made me soo jelous I better not argue with my boyfriend as its my birthday next month and I want a 3rd to add to my collection!


----------



## suedoc

Wow, there are some beautiful collections here! I have 2: A Medallion tote with Silver hardware and a Classic Flap with Caviar leather and gold hardware - definitely have a weakness for the caviar!


----------



## may3545

I have a pink cambon, a medium black classic flap in caviar, a black caviar tote, and a grey jumbo reissue... i also have this white/silver/green clutch. I LOVE CHANEL!


----------



## Greenie

I have a jumbo flap in white caviar w/silver chain, a 228 grey reissue, a black on black cambon reporter, and a black pny wallet! whew....


----------



## Accessorize*me

Goldensx5! What a collection!!! And a fabulous mix of colours and variety!!  Excuse me while I pick up my jaw from the floor!!!


----------



## pursegalsf

Just an update... I now proudly own 3 Chanel bags, a black Cambon bowling bag, medallion tote, and a jumbo classic flap in caviar that I had received as a Christmas present. And many more to come...


----------



## cammy1

I also own threee now and am going to get my 4th next week. Once my bf sells his house that he is renovating- I am off to Chanel and will have about 50! No joke


----------



## katie123

OMG! OMG! Goldensx5!!  You are really Queen of Chanel. You have all the bags I like! Lovely collection. Thank you for  the pictures.


----------



## piperlu

OMG Golden.  What a collection.  My goal is going to be to have a collection like yours.  Wow!!!!!

I have only 4 Chanel Bags and a wallet but I am seeking out my next bag victim right now.

Jumbo Black Caviar Flap
Jumbo Grey 2.55
Jumbo Navy Patent Flap
GST in Beige with GH
Black long PNY wallet


----------



## 255medina

Let's see, I try not to count my bags.

Large black patent Ritz
Vinyl Coco Cabas
Black hidden CC bag
Medium black caviar classic flap
Black w/ gold 2005 reissue 227
Black w/ gold GST
Beige w/ gold PST
Black caviar N/S tote
Beige caviar bowler
Brown classic caviar with wood top
Brown lambskin bowler
Beige caviar flap tote
Beige lambskin E/W flap
White caviar E/W
Black nylon sport line weekender
Beige nylon tote
Pink caviar Wallet Purse w/ chain


----------



## 255medina

Wow, I think Goldenxs5 you need more stairs. What an amazing collection!  It is simply breathtaking!


----------



## brandedlover

*Goldenxs5, your chanels are really WOW!!!  *Love the variety of styles.  I love chanels too and have 39 meantime (mostly classic styles).


----------



## beana90

I have a Black Cambon Tote, a Dark Silver Luxe Bowler, and a Black Soft & Chain.  I also have the Black PNY wallet.  A Bronze Cotton Club tote is on its way to me too.


----------



## brandedlover

*swizz_member*, love those w/ furs... they are so cuteeee!!!


----------



## BQueenGirl

OMFGGGGGGGGGGGGGG you are my hero now!!!!!!  JESESSSUSSSSSSSSSSSSS wowzaaaaaaa look at all those sexy bags.  If I owned that many hot bags I would not be able to sleep i would have to have them all in bed with me I swear!  WOWZA!!!  Hot DIGGITY DOG!!! WOW!!

You have fabulous taste!!




Goldensx5 said:


> ^^ Okay. Here you go, 26 thru 39. Then I also reposted the original 1 thru 24 (previously in post #98).
> 
> View attachment 80479
> 
> 
> View attachment 80480
> View attachment 80481
> 
> 
> Coral red lambskin large classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> White caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Cocoa brown caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Navy caviar jumbo classic; silver hw
> Black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening) reissue; antiqued gold hw
> Bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium) reissue; antiqued silver hw
> Light beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap accordian; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> Soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> Camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lambskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> Black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> Black large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Mocha brown large Cerf tote with ruthenium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> Black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> Beige caviar Medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> Black metallic goatskin Luxe Line Flapover; ruthenium hw
> Black large lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); big black lambskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> Lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery ruthenium large link chain handle
> Rose pink caviar wallet/messenger bag with long gold chain
> Very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> Bordeaux caviar large hobo with ruthenium mademoiselle closure
> Cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger
> Beige (darker side) caviar large classic double flap; silver hw
> Black caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Slate blue (Grey blue) caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Red caviar E/W classic flap; silver hw
> Dark Brown wallet/messenger bag with long ruthenium chain
> Bronze metallic deerskin Luxe line bowler; ruthenium hw
> Bronze 227 (jumbo) 2.55 Reissue; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Dark brown Outdoor line Doctors bag; antiqued ruth hw
> Brown suede Mademoiselle line Camera bag; white-silver hw
> Black Diamond Shine flap; ruthenium hw
> Black 'Modern Chain' line Flap; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Red 'Modern Chain' large E/W tote; antiqued ruthenium hw
> Black 'Ritz' classic flap continental wallet (use as an evening clutch); ruth hw
> Black 'Cloudy Bundle' N/S tote; coppery hw
> Black 'Paris NY' Pleated Pouch; ruthenium hw


----------



## harley

harley said:


> eight
> 
> and i need to take pics
> 
> 2.55 classic black caviar w/gold hardwre
> white/black ligne cambon large bowling bag
> small aiplane motif canvas bag
> a gorgeous PNY bag - still don't know what it is call
> Brown distressed caviar leather coco cabas
> black round bowler with silver hardwre
> bordeaux 2.26 reissue
> small red bowler from the luxury line


 
gotta add a couple:

small black calfskin with the diagnal CCs
nylon tote bag 
blue patent classic flap bag


...so I have 11 right now ...


oops forgot the red diamond shine bag ... so it is 12 ...


----------



## Vicky2007

I got 8 Chanel bags altogether now and I hope to have some more  .


----------



## absolutanne

5 Chanels:

Pre Fall 2006 225 Bordeaux 2.55 Reissue
F/W 2006 Black Diamond Shine Flap
F/W 2006 Black Medium Quilted Ultimate Soft
F/W 2006 Chocolate Vintage Ligne N/S Tote (the lady braid tote)
Medium Caviar Classic Flap in Beige w/ Gold hardware


----------



## snowwhite

Three so far,   a black re-issue 226 with gold hardware, a vintage classic flap in black, and a large white caviar classic flap.  

There are so many more I would love to have!


----------



## Nat

Just one, my e/w, but I'm very happy with it!

Yesterday in the Chanel boutique there was this lady who was buying 3 Chanel bags, credit cards flying all over the place and I thought: can I have one, pretty please?


----------



## butterfliie

I had a grand total of zero when I first joined tPF (12/06) and now I have four.  Hi, my name is Jenn, and I'm a Chanel-aholic.


----------



## Coldplaylover

I have seven bags that I purchased in the 1990's and they all have the gold hardware so now I feel the need to get one with silver hardware.  Currently I am waitlisted for the black patent Luxe Bowler.


----------



## cammy1

Since I joined this forum I had no Chanel bags, now in the space of under a year I have 4! This place is soo addictive and has really fuelled my spending!


----------



## Claudia

i feel like i need to be institutionalized
i currently have ten, and that doesn't count what i am waitlisted for (one)

 :shame:


----------



## Claudia

after reading this whole thread, my guilt has lessened greatly!
Golden, I am speechless, just speechless..........it was like looking at an exquisite museum collection - like the Chanel bag version of the Sistine Chapel or Venus de Milo statue .........please post a pic of you carrying as many of your babies as you can fit on your bod, so I (and whomever else wants to!) can print it out and make a shrine to you in my livingroom      :true: 

everyone has gorgeous collections.......................


----------



## butterfliie

Purse-onality said:


> after reading this whole thread, my guilt has lessened greatly!
> Golden, I am speechless, just speechless..........it was like looking at an exquisite museum collection - like the Chanel bag version of the Sistine Chapel or Venus de Milo statue .........please post a pic of you carrying as many of your babies as you can fit on your bod, so I (and whomever else wants to!) can print it out and make a shrine to you in my livingroom      :true:
> 
> everyone has gorgeous collections.......................



ITA!!  I was    when I saw your collection *Golden*!  We shall gather around the shrine and pray for Chanel blessings to rain down upon us as well...


----------



## MassLaw15

I had 5 at one time but now I am down to 4. 
Beige CHANEL Cerf
Black CHANEL Cerf
Black Jumbo Flap
Black Quilted w/ Gold hardware can't think of the name of it... flaps onn both sides, strap is quilted.... really nice but I think I might sell it!


----------



## zippie

Yikes, I am sick now that I have counted all my bags 
8 Chanel bags with 1 on the way.  I have a total of 100 bags in my collection!


----------



## Swanky

it was one last year, now it's 3


----------



## JFusion

Ok, so I counted mine. I have 9 bags plus 3 wallets, and a rock and chain on its way. All over I have 74 bags and 9 wallets ranging from Gucci, Dior, Viutton, Burberry and Chanel. I think I have a problem.


----------



## boxermom

My goodness!! After reading this entire thread, I wonder how some of you with the very large collections store them all, as well as use them all!

I have 2, both from a trusted eBay seller:  a tan medium-sized caviar leather tote (not quilted, just the CC's stitched on the side)--don't know what it's called.  the 2nd one is a black lambskin Timeless clutch; just received it--it's perfect!


----------



## takeoutbox

i now have 5 chanel handbags, actively working on my 6th


----------



## dbt

oh god. too many.  i don't even know the exact amount!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A whole lot haha 

-Minal


----------



## Quica

WOW. I have none, but hope to aquire my first one soon....on the waitlist for a GST with silver hardware.



Goldensx5 said:


> Two dozen at last count.... been collecting Chanel for some time now.........


----------



## Lovey

i have three, and they're all black.  I think i need to diversify.


----------



## queenvictoria2

^^^ I have three also, all black....
 but don't think I am going to diversify


----------



## Claudia

i was a good girl today and returned a cloth tote (the Precious Symbols series) that was adorable but high maintenance - so now i have ten!


----------



## sharbear508

It was 1 last year...now it's 5...


----------



## joyhui

Goldensx5 said:


> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> 
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover; silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger


 
oh, my!!!
I am soooo jealous


----------



## BagLuver

Only one, but I plan to add more!


----------



## iqaganda

I think my jaw dropped with your Chanel Handbags!! Gosh.. 25 pieces??? How I wish I can have a collection as huge as yours!! LOL!

I only have 7 as of now.. And planning to  buy one more this year!


----------



## bearkeeper

i have 4 at the moment.  (grey medium reissue, white large reissue, black classic flap, and black soft & chain) 

and i have 1 clutch on its way.  (red caviar timeless clutch)

and i'm on a million waitlists for various bags.


----------



## aira108

I just started my collection this month, so I have two so far...pink pst and pink cambon pochette.  I need a black Chanel!


----------



## dleesy

Roey..u are so funny... yup u are rite

I've got 4 ..all classic as for now....cos I'm holding back...cos my DH..keep "pressing" me to buy other brand instead..like LV (epi/suhali..not the canvas monogram).. still considering...

hmm ..maybe 2 more chanels..would be nice..or sizeable for my collection..hehehe


----------



## mscupcake

I have 19, my problem is buying the same purse in different colors =/. 

I believe Goldenxs5 is the queen of this forum~beautiful collection =)


----------



## Lisasbags

> I believe Goldenxs5 is the queen of this forum


 
OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
She is the SUPREME RULER!


----------



## keykey36

I am proud to announce "I own 8 Chanel bags"!
*Back-pack
*Cambon Flap Tote
*4 Jumbo Flaps
  Black, beige, cream & Blush
Duffle/chain bag
Canvas Bowler - Pink

woo - hoo!!!

missing pic's of backpack, duffle, & bowler bag!


----------



## helenNZ

ush: 
I don't have any... anymore!     But I hope to pick one up soon - maybe!


----------



## cammy1

HelenNZ  what happened to your bowler bag, I saw u in a thread with it and you seemed so proud to own it ?


----------



## helenNZ

cammy1 said:


> HelenNZ what happened to your bowler bag, I saw u in a thread with it and you seemed so proud to own it ?


 
 <<< me... hehehe
I had to let her go  she's gone to a great home - i do miss her heaps - but I plan to get something on my trip (I hope)...  I think im like punishing myself by sneaking back into the CHANEL forum...


----------



## AmiBH

i have six..

classic long wallet in lamb skin 
luxury line black medium bowler 
black cambon pouchette 
Black Diamond stitch 
black classic flap in caviar
beige shopper tote (collection '04)


----------



## takeoutbox

i'm gonna have 1 more coming my way!! yipeeee, and that makes a grand total of
1. blk cambon tote
2. blk ultimate soft -- i'm gonna ebay off
3, brown outdoor hobo
4. blk gst w/ silver -- may, a big May be ebayed off as well
5. blk caviar jumbo w/ new silver chain
6. blk med. classiv flap caviar in gold hardware


----------



## bellabags

Proud mama of 4 Chanels now and a cotton club wallet!
Cambon Tote
DS tote
Black Caviar Jumbo flap
Dark Silver Luxe Bowler 
_Hoping to add one more in May!_


----------



## roey

Helen!  I am sorry you had to sell your Cambon bowler.  You were my inspiration for purchasing one.  I use my black/black Cambon bowler as my go-to bag for everything.  I hope you can find a new one on your trip - like the Cotton Club bowler!!  It's a great updated Cambon piece.


----------



## roey

My collection now includes 11 Chanel bags:


Beige/black Cambon Reporter
Black/black (calf CC) Cambon Bowler
Black Deerskin Luxury Bowler
Metallic Black Goatskin Luxury Flap
Dark Brown Outdoor Tote
Black Caviar GST w/silver HW
Khaki/Bronze Baby Cabas
Beige Cloudy Bundle n/s Tote
Brown Square Vintage n/s Tote
Blue Cotton Club Tote
Grey/Taupe Modern Chain e/w Tote
I'm happy and bag-lust free!


----------



## cammy1

HelenNZ you too were my inspiration for buying my cambon bowler, I can never part with a Chanel cause I know I'll end up missing her roo much!


----------



## miraco11

I only have 3......>.<


----------



## H_addict

Still just one! (But I did replace medium cambon with the bowler )


----------



## iskrapi

One..for now  
A Medium Classic flap in black lambskin with gold hardware.


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

I know have 4...(My GST being my latest purchase)...and although I'm totally in love with my white new beautiful bag...my fave is still the tan fur flap bag (which I still don't know the name of)


----------



## jeshika

oooh! 
i have
1. metallic black luxe bowler in goatsking (FAV BAG! it's indestructible!)
2. medium flap in white caviar and silver hardware
3. mini cambon bowler, white on black
4. cambon bowler, white on black
5. lambskin red wallet
6. cambon french purse wallet (arriving any day now!)
7. ? my dark silver baby cabas is supposed to arrive between april 15th and may 15th!!!!

o man, i'm so broke. someone save me from myself.


----------



## blushingbaby

purseenthusiast: that GST is beyond gorgie!!!


----------



## alindamay

Just 2, a cloudy bundle, and black medium classic, wanting to add though of course


----------



## PursePrincess

I have two. A mini flap bag with silver hardware and a diamond stitch tote.


----------



## Chanelle

*heres mine ::* 

*- beige canvas medium classic flap w/ matt silver h/w.*

*- blush caviar medium classic flap w/ silver h/w.*

*- beige cambon pochette with black CC.*

*- multicolor tweed canvas massenger.*

*- multicolor tweed classic flap with matt silver h/w.*
*(pink, white, blue, beige)*

*- patchwork classic flap medium with matt gold h/w.*

*so i've 6 chanel bags .. & i think they deserve a family picture  *


----------



## Miss Chanel

Yes, I have 3 bags and 1 wristlet.  Love them all.


----------



## Miss Chanel

Oh I forgot to mention I have tons of the jewelry.  I purchased so much from Neiman Marcus I should buy stock in their Chanel boutique.


----------



## jane_bernire

I have two right now!


----------



## rhythmuniversal

I have the Ultimate Soft and the Large Cotton Club Tote.


----------



## macbagger

Right now I have 7 - A Cerf tote, large w/ gold CCs; a Cerf tote, small w/ the silver turnlock; a black vintage ligne bag; a khaki cloudy bundle e/w; a perforated large shopper in black, and 2 little ones - a blue suede for fun, and a quilted black convertible clutch.  And they won't be getting any siblings for a LONG time.   I'm aiming for restraint so nothing til Fall! (Yes, it is killing me.)


----------



## sweet_pees

sadly, 2...  just wait until i come out of dental school!  those loans will just have to wait, hehe.


----------



## Lv2shopp

*5 bags to date and 2 wallets:*
*Classic FLAP Chocolate Medium*
*Classic FLAP Jumbo BLACK*
*Matching Wallet*
*Bronze Bowler*
*matching wallet*
*Petit Shopper Red*
*Classic Medallian tote goldish beige*


----------



## Michele

Michele said:


> Wow - Goldensx5 - looks like your in Chanel Heaven..... you do deserve the crown. I am speechless and drooling.
> 
> *First time I posted*
> Chanel Cerf Tote
> Gray 226 re-issue
> Black mediumClassic Flap
> Cambon Flap Tote (tan/black)
> Cambon black/white wallet
> 
> *Since my last post (update): *
> Vintage brown patent handbag
> Black Vinyl Coco Cabas
> Brown GST
> Black vintage linge
> Cloudy Bundle Tote (on it's way - thanks Roey )


----------



## BergdorfBlonde

16 bags


----------



## Nat

PurseEnthusiast said:


> I know have 4...(My GST being my latest purchase)...and although I'm totally in love with my white new beautiful bag...my fave is still the tan fur flap bag (which I still don't know the name of)


 
Wow, love your tan flap, it's sooo gorgeous!


----------



## ldldb

4 bags so far but hopefully more to come!


----------



## clk55girl

13 currently, 14 when my red jumbo arrives.


----------



## whiteorleander

only have one red patent flap bag


----------



## blew415

0-  I know, I cannot believe it myself either.  I am hoping to get a chanel sometime this year- just not decided on what I want


----------



## jeslyn

0-- sold my 2 chanels for dior bag fund and returned one, may I reunite with one soon


----------



## helenNZ

roey said:


> Helen! I am sorry you had to sell your Cambon bowler. You were my inspiration for purchasing one. I use my black/black Cambon bowler as my go-to bag for everything. I hope you can find a new one on your trip - like the Cotton Club bowler!! It's a great updated Cambon piece.


 



cammy1 said:


> HelenNZ you too were my inspiration for buying my cambon bowler, I can never part with a Chanel cause I know I'll end up missing her roo much!


 
^^^ OMG - i feel like such a savage!!! ush: ush: ush: I never imagined I would have such an impact on ppls bags! teehehehe  BUT I'm totally going to replace it with something on my travels - I'm saving hard and drooling over lots of pics so fingerscrossed I fall in LOVE with something else...


----------



## absolutanne

Goldensx5 said:


> You have quite a nice collection yourself, PGN. I love Chanel totes too! When I get around to taking them all out of their boxes and stacking them somewhere you can see the different styles, etc.. I will take pics for you (perhaps over vaca). For now, here is what I have (no plans for more at this point):
> large coral red lambskin classic; silver hw; chains have ladybug charms
> large white caviar classic; silver hw
> large cocoa brown caiar classic; silver hw
> jumbo navy caviar classic; silver hw
> black anniversary edition 2.55 in 224 size (small; evening); antiqued gold hw
> bordeaux 2.55 in 225 size (medium); antiqued silver hw
> lite beige (like coffee ice cream) vintage leather (like reissue) double flap; gold hw & CC turnlock closure
> soft pink lambskin square quilted clutch with single chain that can be used as a small shoulder bag too; gold hw
> camel lambskin square quilted jumbo flapover with antiqued gold hw and mademoiselle closure off to one side; chain connects side to side vs. end to end and black lamskin leather runs thru the chain.
> Nude (fleshy color) calfskin mini square quilted flapover with long gold chain & tiny leather camilla flower attached to bottom of one side of chain; gold cc turnlock
> black kelly bag; gold cc turnlock
> black large Cerf tote with rhodium (pewtery color) mademoiselle turnlock closure
> mocha brown Cerf tote with rhodium mademoiselle turnlock closure
> black caviar large shopping (with the gold rings that attach strap to the front/back of bag)
> beige caviar medallion tote; gold zipper & medallion
> black metallic luxe flapover;  silvery hw
> black all lambskin camilla bag (like a pouch with two leather covered small wood handles that close like a Dr. bag); large black lamskin camilla flower attached to front of one side of bag
> lite metallic grey (taupey silver) camilla flower stamped evening bag with glittery rhodium large link chain handle
> rose pink caviar small message bag with long gold chain
> very pale beige (pale blush) ultra soft (from pre-spring '05) all lambskin extra large hobo (flapover); silver hw
> bordeaux caviar large hobo with rhodium mademoiselle closure
> cocoa brown caviar hobo; gold
> Black with white CC Cambon bowler
> White with black CC Cambon messenger



Deb I believe you are missing your black patent diamond shine  flap on your list!!! That beauty was in your picture... I hope you didn't sell it?


----------



## sheanabelle

I am up to 2, but we all know that after looking at these beautiful pics that number is bound to go up, and soon. 
Current: Black Vinyl Coco Cabas and Black g/h PST. (love them!!!)


----------



## java_addict

Only 1.. Soft Chain Hobo in Beige.. am hoping to get Black Tote from Paris Biarritz line and Black Timeless Clutch before the end of the year


----------



## marla523

I have seven....


----------



## nightshade

just 4 for now, and surprisingly there've been no new lemmings for a LOOOOONG time, so i reckon its going to stay at that number for quite a while!

washed lambskin black classic flap
black diamond stitch flap
medium beige classic flap with silver h/w
chocolate mademoiselle classic flap







and i briefly owned a black lambskin east-west with silver h/w but later sold because sadly, it was a bit too small for me. here's a pic of it with her "big sister", the washed lambksin classic flap, gives a bit of a comparison of the sizes of the 2 bags as well!


----------



## sratsey

One and one on the way.

Hopefully I'll add another flap (medium modern chain) at the end of the year. Right now I'm on a ban


----------



## mama b

Two bags and one wallet.  A black baby cabas and a large white multipocket cambon and matching black wallet.  Looking for a clutch.


----------



## kittykittycatcat

None!


----------



## mskitty

I just started buying chanel bags on Monday, so I only have 5 Chanel


----------



## immacupcake

Luccibag said:


> I have 10. These pictured, plus a Cambon messenger thats not in the photo.


 
Hi Luccibag I'm new here to TPF but I just had to post because I love your collection (well I love EVERYONE's collection!) but I really love your white bag in the front!  Is that the east-west style? What are the dimensions?  I want to get that bag as I think it would be perfect for summer


----------



## squareroutes

6


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I have 3.  =)


----------



## iskrapi

Now I have 2


----------



## Luccibag

immacupcake said:


> Hi Luccibag I'm new here to TPF but I just had to post because I love your collection (well I love EVERYONE's collection!) but I really love your white bag in the front! Is that the east-west style? What are the dimensions? I want to get that bag as I think it would be perfect for summer


 
Yes it is the eastwest bag.  Im not sure of the dimensions but I can measure.


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

so far i have only 1 and its on the way!!(rock and chain)


----------



## juniormint

I have a black Diamond Stitch Tote, a black Ultimate Soft, and soon to arrive beige PST.


----------



## cisforcoco

I have 7.


----------



## absolutanne

bump this thread!! especially since lots of ladies here have bought so much stuff!!!


----------



## Claudia

last Oct  ('06) it was 2 or 3, now, since reallaaa reallaaa getting into tPF, its 12!


----------



## whistlerchic

Great bump!

I have one Chanel purse - my leetle e/w and I luv 'er.

I am still trying to find another that to steal my  as I am a bag "user" not a stockhouse!!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

only 1


----------



## takeoutbox

now, i have 6, the 7th is undecided. it may go back.


----------



## Syma

I have 6
Cambon beige bowler with black cc's
Black Caviar wallet on a chain
Black Caviar Classic tote with GH
Black Caviar Stitched flap bag with SH
Baby Coco Cabas in Black Caviar
Small DS Flap.

Hoping to get:

Black Caviar GST with GH

Falling in love with:


Jumbo Caviar flap in red with new chain


----------



## j'adore chanel

Currently, I have 16. (Yikes!) 

Black and White GST with Silver H/W
Beige GST with Gold H/W
Blue fonce, black, white, and red (with new chain) jumbo caviar flaps - all with silver H/W
Black, white and red lambskin clutches
Red (with new chain) classic tote
Black and white modern chain e/w totes
Black outdoor ligne hobo
2 black Paris-Biarritz bags (used for travel)

And I ordered 2 reissues and 2 GST's for fall. After that, I _swear_ I'm done.


----------



## lulilu

^^^Gosh!  You sure do adore Chanel!

Right now I have 5:
grey reissue 226; 
red modern chain east/west tote; 
black expandable hobo; 
dark white pny expandable;
pink/salmon expandable flap (probably going back for navy or camel)

Very different from this time last year.


----------



## j'adore chanel

lulilu said:


> ^^^Gosh! You sure do adore Chanel!
> 
> Right now I have 5:
> grey reissue 226;
> *red modern chain east/west tote*;
> black expandable hobo;
> dark white pny expandable;
> pink/salmon expandable flap (probably going back for navy or camel)
> 
> Very different from this time last year.


 

Oh lulilu, I love the red modern chain e/w tote. I _still_ kick myself for not getting that bag when it was available.


----------



## hlfinn

i have 4.  3 months ago i had 0. i need to slllllloooooowwww down.


----------



## Purrrfect

Have 6:

GST - white w/ silver
GST - beige w/ gold
GST - black w/ gold

2.55 Reissue Navy Patent w/ gold new chain
Classic Flap white caviar, interwoven chain in silver
Classic clutch white caviar

Looking forward to a:

GST - Black w/ silver

Want a red classic flap - but has to be the perfect red.

I am going on a ban.  I need to stop!


----------



## *Lo

I have somewhere between 14 and 16 i havent counted lately and i just got a new prefall bag yesterday


----------



## anonymous

4 since Nov 06

226 navy patent reissue
227 grey reissue
red jumbo w new chain
original coco cabas

Looking forward to - many more!!!


----------



## absolutanne

Update!!
I have 7 Chanels now since November 2006! EEEEK.... I choose my pieces carefully though

1. Reissue in Bordeaux 225 size 
2. Reissue in Dark Silver 225 size 
3. Vintage Ligne tote in Dark Chocolate
4. Ultimate Soft in Medium Black
5. Diamond Shine Flap in Black
6. Medium Classic Flap in Beige Caviar with Gold hardware
7. East/West Classic Flap in Coral Lambskin with Light Gold hardware! (a steal!) 

I love them all!


----------



## clucreciala

4 since nov 06...

1. classic medium flap white caviar with silver chain
2. reissue medium flap in patent blue with gold chain
3. classic medium flap red lambskin with new chain
4. classic jumbo flap red caviar with new chain

on their way to me....
1. pink expandable
2. 2.55 black jumbo with gold chain
3. 2.55 black medium flap with gold chain/pearl necklace


----------



## minami

I have 5 now...
and going to add more!! yippee!


----------



## Nat

I also have 5 now


----------



## nightshade

lucky number 7!
1. black washed lambskin classic flap with gold hw
2. black diamond stitch flap
3. chocolate mademoiselle classic flap
4. beige caviar medium classic flap with silver hw
5. 2005 grey reissue 227
6. 2005 black reissue 227 (which i actually bought for mum for mother's day but we share bags!  )
7. medium metallic black luxe bowler

hoping to add a deep red/burgundy classic flap/reissue, a lady braid flap, a black jumbo caviar flap with silver hw, and a tote of sorts to the collection in the (fairly distant) future!


----------



## chanelbaby

5 as well.


----------



## evychew

mskitty said:


> I just started buying chanel bags on Monday, so I only have 5 Chanel



Wow! that's a great haul in a matter of just a few days!


----------



## kaori

I only owned one Chanel bag until last month, and since then I've added 3 in as many weeks (ack! :weird:...)
1. travel ligne black tote
2. limited edition punk clutch
3. medium black lambskin classic flap w/ silver hardware (my dream bag)
4. black modern chain tote

looking to add:
- jumbo flap (dunno which color, leather or hardware yet; too hard to decide! they are all so nice!)


----------



## LAltiero85

I don't have any yet;  and YET is the keyword....I will, I promise...and I think my first will be a black PST or GST....love 'em. 

Anyway, my FH offered, but I can't do it....too much guilt...so when I finally find a job up here in the sticks...that will be my first purchase....hehehe


----------



## Alice From Italy

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?



I have the mini flap with gold hardware and black caviar.


----------



## asl_bebes

I have five bags and I love them all!


----------



## LuvBirkin

3 in a row and more to go!!!!  

Medium black lambskin classic flap with gold hardware
Medium white caviar classic flap with silver hardware
Small Paris-Biarritz black shopping tote


----------



## Regina07

Ithink I'm close to 20, mainly black, mainly used & pre-owned.  i love them all and try to use each of them once or twice a month.


----------



## herobscurity

One (Medium Black Caviar Classic Flap with Silver Hardware) but more to come I assure you!


----------



## baobaobeibei

I bought six in two months Would love to have more but need to stop to enjoy the ones I got so far first...

Red lambskin flap
White lambskin flap
Tweed with white leather flap
Navy medium/large classic flap in caviar 
large diamond Stitch flap in black
Pink lambskin flap


----------



## loveluxe

just one, but I'm hoping to add to my collection in the future.


----------



## chanelfans

I have 7 now...
Mini black lambskin classic flap silver hardware
Jumbo black caviar classic flap silver hardware
2.55 reissue dark silver 225 size
Luxury black patent tote
Cotton Club bowler blue
Paris-Biarritz Small hobo bag silver
Perforated black silver chain

Ordered:  2.55 reissue gold 227 size

Wish-list:  
Baby Coco Cabas Khaki
2.55 reissue metallic black 227 size


----------



## ivahgtr

You have the best collection i've seen so far!


----------



## lisadoodle

I have 4 bags so far. A small black cambon purse; small suede camelia purse; tweed messanger bag; and black perforated chain strap bag. Sorry i dont know the real names of the bags. I hope to get a large red classic quilted bag when I honeymoon in Aspen this winter. I have many chloes, fendis, guccis, balenciagas, and other designer bags, but i think the Chanels are my favorite. I definitely plan on buying only Chanels for the next several years to build my collection.


----------



## takeoutbox

MY COLLECTion has yet changed again, now it consists of
1. brown outdoor ligne hobo
2. blk/black patent cambon med. tote
3. med blk caviar flap with gold hw
4. red e/w caviar flap w/ new chain
5, white e/w caviar flap w/ new chain
6. teal medallion tote
7. blk caviar timeless clutch
8. dark silver baby coco cabas
9.? undecided, pnk cerf tote.


----------



## awbrat

I have 5 so far.

Black East West Caviar
Black Petit Shopper w/ GH - Caviar
White Cerf w/ madmemoiselle closure
Brown Ritz -Distressed
Beige Jumbo Classic w/ SH - Caviar

Adding 1 this weekend. Silver bowler from pre-sale.


----------



## rosehair

asl_bebes said:


> I have four and always looking for more to add to my little family!


 
I love each of tyour bags.  I haven't seen this thread and have a feeling I'm gonna be crazy by the time I look at everything. wow.


----------



## rosehair

Goldensx5 said:


> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


 
I won't be able to sleep now.  I'm so jealous.


----------



## Luccibag

Here is an updated pic:  I added some color






They are: Black/black patent cambon tote, black jumbo caviar, white jumbo caviar, black lambskin classic, orange patent mini flap, black lambskin mini flap gold h/w, red lambskin e/w, white caviar e/w, beige/black cambon, pink caviar charlotte bag, black caviar timeless clutch, black 227 reissue, and gray 228 reissue.  I lost count...


----------



## Poosdarling

Only one 

Chanel Small Rock & Chain


----------



## Regina07

Luccibag - your collection is gorgeous!  You inspire me to get more color in mine!


----------



## Cherry44

None. I really love luxery bowler, classic flap, and coco cabas. I hope one sweet day I'll get them!


----------



## rosehair

Cherry44 said:


> None. I really love luxery bowler, classic flap, and coco cabas. I hope one sweet day I'll get them!


 
You will. Just pick one you think you'll love owning for a long time (which is what I most love about Chanel, a lot of them are timeless and don't go out of style) and then save for it. As lovely as it seems to have lots of them, I was always someone who didn't like to switch out bags or match to my outfits so a couple of basic black bags which I use all the time suit my lifestyle as much as someone who loves to switch bags and/or match outfits. Know what I mean? It's all good if it makes you happy. To each his own. I love that everyone loves what they own whether it's their one dream bag or lots of dream bags. It's all good. And they're ALL GORGEOUS. I love this thread.


----------



## Yunomi

Some of the collections here are AMAZING!!

I currently have 3 bags, 2 wallets and a caviar keyholder.  I've decided to get a 4th bag (caviar) to replace the tweed one I'm using everyday.

It's nice to see I'm not the only one plagued with this obsession.


----------



## iqaganda

Update: I have only one now.. And an incoming 2!


----------



## iqaganda

Luccibag said:


> Here is an updated pic: I added some color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are: Black/black patent cambon tote, black jumbo caviar, white jumbo caviar, black lambskin classic, orange patent mini flap, black lambskin mini flap gold h/w, red lambskin e/w, white caviar e/w, beige/black cambon, pink caviar charlotte bag, black caviar timeless clutch, black 227 reissue, and gray 228 reissue. I lost count...


 
Wow Lucci! You have a lot of Chanel!! I envy your collection! How I wish I can have a LOT of Chanel Handbags too!


----------



## stefyp

I'm a new Chanel lover actually...from last September i got :

-Pink/black medium Cambon tote
-White/black large Cambon tote
-Mademoiselle tote (but i traded it,so i have it no more)
-Pink caviar Petit Shopping Tote (sold it)
-Black vinyl Coco Cabas
-Denim Coco Cabas
-Bronze Baby Cabas


----------



## jessicalaetitia

I have 14 chanel bags....and never get enough of it


----------



## badol

I have one - baby coco cabas (black)

I LOVE it!


----------



## habanerita

I have 9, I had 10 but sold oneposting pictures!!!!!


----------



## emememem

As of today..2


----------



## greatbag84

I love your collections. so ecclectic in styles, shapes, colours.. Congrats


----------



## chanelfans

I have sold 1 and bought 2 more, total 8 now:

Mini black lambskin classic flap silver hardware
Jumbo black caviar classic flap silver hardware
2.55 reissue dark silver 225 size
Luxury black patent tote
Cotton Club bowler blue
Paris-Biarritz Small hobo bag silver
2.55 reissue gold 227 size
Baby Coco Cabas dark silver 

Wish-list: 
Large Coco Cabas black 
Baby Coco Cabas khaki
2.55 reissue metallic black 227 size

Sold:  Perforated black silver HW


----------



## sheanabelle

HAVE:
black timeless caviar tote
black large vinyl coco cabas
black large cerf tote

WANT:
black caviar timeless clutch
white small diamond stitch tote
plum or white caviar e/w flap
black modern chain e/w tote
black medallion tote


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## Nat

habanerita said:


> I have 9, I had 10 but sold oneposting pictures!!!!!


 
Wow, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## yingisy

i have a vintage evening bag with gold chain (without any leather woven through it) and a gold ball with CCs on it, black cambon pochette, peach mini caviar flap, baby blue washed lambskin pochette and (my new baby) a light, baby pink patent flap which is east-west size.


----------



## maxter

I have 4.  I'll have to take a "family pic" soon.

Python Flap:





Outdoor Ligne Navy Hobo:





Modern Chain Tote:





Chanel Speedy:


----------



## absolutanne

chanelfans said:


> I have sold 1 and bought 2 more, total 8 now:
> 
> Mini black lambskin classic flap silver hardware
> Jumbo black caviar classic flap silver hardware
> 2.55 reissue dark silver 225 size
> Luxury black patent tote
> Cotton Club bowler blue
> Paris-Biarritz Small hobo bag silver
> 2.55 reissue gold 227 size
> Baby Coco Cabas dark silver
> 
> Wish-list:
> Large Coco Cabas black
> Baby Coco Cabas khaki
> 2.55 reissue metallic black 227 size
> 
> Sold:  Perforated black silver HW



Chanelfans, did you also sell your Navy Patent reissue 227?? It was listed in the Ref library...


----------



## bellabags

I have 5 now and I would like to round out my collection to 6 very soon:
Black w/black CC's cambon tote
Black Diamond Stitch tote
Black Jumbo Caviar Flap
Black Caviar Timeless Clutch
Dark Silver Luxe Bowler

I want either a large black tote or a white tote.


----------



## habanerita

Thanks so much...you are so sweetH




Beautylicious said:


> Wow, you have an awesome collection!


----------



## lindalou

habanerita said:


> I have 9, I had 10 but sold oneposting pictures!!!!!



What a beautiful collection you have!


----------



## chanelfans

absolutanne said:


> Chanelfans, did you also sell your Navy Patent reissue 227?? It was listed in the Ref library...


 
I bought the navy patent reissue 227 for my sister, it belongs to her now!


----------



## chanelfans

habanerita said:


> I have 9, I had 10 but sold oneposting pictures!!!!!


 
Your collection is awesome & stunning!


----------



## Juicy

i have 1/2! LOL! I borrow my Mums but im ashamed to say i dont know what it is... its a natural pinkish leather and it poppers at the top. Its small, has the classic chain strap and tucks neatly under your arm. She bought it early last year in Chanel, Monaco. Can anyone idenitfy the style, it would be great to know.


----------



## xegbl

I have a timeless classic caviar clutch in black, waiting for Fall's white classic flap to arrive


----------



## iqaganda

Now I have two! 

Medium Classic Caviar Flap with Silver Hardware in Beige

and

Navy Patent Reissue in 227!  Soo Happy!!!


By the end of the month, it's going to be 3!


----------



## msJenna

I only have one so far!

A caviar pst, but I'm looking to get an east west or medium classic. If anyone doesn't want theirs anymore, let me know!

I also have shoes and glasses and all that, but for handbags, only one.
I want more though


----------



## iqaganda

3 now! Wow.. That's 3 Chanels in 2 months?!

1. Medium Classic Caviar Flap in Beige with Silver Hardware

2. Navy Patent Reissue in 227.

3. Dark Gold Reissue in 227.


And soon... Counting 4!  Waiting for the F/W Light Silver Reissue in 226!


----------



## petals12

I finally have a chance to take them all out for a family portrait...

I have 5, and still growing...hum...I need a reissue...lol


----------



## takeoutbox

my collection is ever changing, or rather, growing.
1. med. cambon tote
2. brown outdoor
3. classic flap in med. caviar w/ gold hw
4. red caviar e/w w/ bijoux chain
5. medallion tote teal caviar
6. white caviar e/w w/ bijoux chain
7. pink mini flap w/ silver hw
8. blk outdoor flap
9. blk coco cabas
10. pink med. caviar classic flap w/ gold hw

and number 3-10 were all purchaed during feb - june


----------



## iqaganda

petals12 said:


> I finally have a chance to take them all out for a family portrait...
> 
> I have 5, and still growing...hum...I need a reissue...lol


 

Love your collection!!!


----------



## Sina

I have 4:

1. White caviar east/west flap with silver hardware
2. Black medallion tote with gold hardware
3. Black large cerf tote with gold hardware
4. Grey 2.55 REISSUE in size 227!


----------



## kristal

Fourteen so far!


----------



## iqaganda

^ wow kristal!! You have a lot!!!


----------



## minnie04

6 so far. dark silver reissue, black coco cabas, black pst with zipper, ligne luxe bowler metallic black, timeless classic clutch caviar black and white.


----------



## Ozzysmom

I bought my very first Chanel bag this weekend.  I got the speedy/dr's bag in chocolate brown.


----------



## Love Shopping

i'm on number 21 now.  i hope to be adding the black metallic reissue soon....


----------



## jeannie77

I have three... a light blue/grey caviar silver medallion tote, a black patent leather clutch/purse (I seriously don't know what it's called...maybe if I posted a picture some of you would be able to tell me ), and a black/white large cambon reporter -- and the strap on the reporter is currently broke and needs repair!!! (uuuuugggggggghhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!! the thought of it is upsetting me again)

Since I have a picture of my medallion tote with me, here she is~


----------



## littlemissvixen

I have 1 but i'm only 16! Its the Pink Cambon Pochette, I got it when I was 14 and now I have outgrown it


----------



## jupar

I have 8:
beige carviar mini classic flap
pink carviar mini classic flap
limited edition black lambskin mini classic flap
white patent medium classic flap
black carviar medium classic flap
purple e/w lambskin classic flap
white medallion tote in with s/h
black petite timeless shopper


----------



## Nat

I have seen many new purchases lately, time for an update?


----------



## trishaluvslv

too many to count :shame:  nine in the attached pic plus I just got the black jumbo caviar flap with the classic chain, she didn't make it into the family portrait!  
oi!


----------



## ldldb

Just sold a few so I am down to these currently:
--shearling tote from last fall
--brown on brown mini reporter cambon
--choco brown large vintage ligne bowler
--black small vintage ligne bowler
--taupe small vintage ligne boxy bag
--black ponyhair bag (mixed with what looks like the vintage ligne quilting)
--light beige N/S cloudy bundle tote
--grey E/W cloudy bundle tote

on its way to me now:
--choco brown bubble quilt classic flap (the one sent has broken strap so this is the replacement one)
--soon hopefully the khaki or dark silver baby cabas, whichever comes first!!

later this year when they come out:
--gray ladybraid bowler
--dark silver reissue


----------



## gators

need to take a family portrait, but I have the following:

--bronze baby cabas
--black baby cabas
--navy expandable flap bag
--white flap bag from the lux line
--soft & chain pochette
--blue cotton club tote
--coral bowler from lux line 
--red n/s modern chain - but just sold


----------



## LaraM

6!!


----------



## clucreciala

just got my 5th one this week


----------



## anna_a

i have five:

bronze baby cabas
227 black reissue with silver hardware
black medium classic flap with gold hardware
black cerf large with the gold cc
black purse/wallet with silver hw


----------



## IceEarl

I have 3 now:
Black Makeup Tote (Sac Polochon)
Black Baby Cabas
Black 2005 reissue 225







[


----------



## jen2586

Goldensx5 - what an impressive collection! Truly chanel heaven!!! I am hallucinating here  



Goldensx5 said:


> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


----------



## jen2586

I did have 3, now have 2:

- east/west black caviar
- 2.55 medium tweed flap in blue
- black medallion tote (which i gave away)


----------



## Roxana

IceEarl said:


> I have 3 now:
> Black Makeup Tote (Sac Polochon)
> Black Baby Cabas
> Black 2005 reissue 225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


 
That is just a gorgious collection!


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks Roxana...


----------



## pattihansen

I have 5:

Black caviar medium classic with s/h
Pink caviar medium classic with s/h
Red jumbo caviar classic bijoux chain
Washed caviar white classic (mademoiselle lock)
Medallion tote in beige with g/h

For Fall:

Gray lady braid bowler
Dark silver reissue


----------



## Miss-DiorCherie

Just one only!


----------



## iqaganda

I only have 3 at the moment! Updated:

1. Navy Patent Reissue in 227
2. Light Gold Reissue in 226
3. Beige Medium Classic Caviar Flap with S/H

Incoming:

Cambon Flap in Black with White CC!


----------



## pond23

I have just 1 Chanel bag for now. The medium Pocket In The City in Dark Grey.

-Stephanie (pond23)


----------



## suriyah

_...Began acquiring Chanel's this spring, 2007, but I have been busy  DH does not know just how busy....Would like some of the classic pieces next and would also like an expandable classic w/flap, and an MC e/w tote in red, and a large chocolate cambon reporter... and...and... and...!!!
_
_Vintage Ligne  Quilted Duffle with flap -  distressed leather - *Gold*_
_Luxe Ligne Patent Bowler/Camera Medium bag - *Red Patent * _
_Cambon Ligne Quilted Bowling Bag - *Beige on Beige* CC_
_Vintage Ligne Square Vintage Bowler - distressed calfskin- *Burgundy/Bordeaux*_
_Souple Bowler/Tote in caviar leather zig-zag stitching - *Gray* _
_Ultimate Soft Large non-quilted with silver hardware - *Black 
*_
_Lambskin Pochette (?) with long chain - *Purple*_
_Country Ride Bowler in camel calf leather with signature CC - (Looks like a stiff doctor bag) - *Camel/Brown* _
_Suede with shearling accents large messenger bag w/long single long handle *Orange*_
_Should post a family pic........ thanks a million to the tpfers screening skills for the ebay ones, the rest are Saks, Neimans and London Heathrow Airport(!)....
_


----------



## malleysmama

*I have two:*
*Cotton Club tote*
*Beige Medallion Caviar Tote*


----------



## nightshade

nightshade said:


> lucky number 7!
> 1. black washed lambskin classic flap with gold hw
> 2. black diamond stitch flap
> 3. chocolate mademoiselle classic flap
> 4. beige caviar medium classic flap with silver hw
> 5. 2005 grey reissue 227
> 6. 2005 black reissue 227 (which i actually bought for mum for mother's day but we share bags!  )
> 7. medium metallic black luxe bowler



3 additions to the collection--

8. PNY pleated pouch
9. dark silver reissue 225
10. navy ritz (that will soon be on its way to me )


----------



## iqaganda

^wow nightshade! You're on the roll!! Congrats on your 3 new babies!


----------



## tammywks

I have 3 only......


----------



## Rockerchic

Let's see...
Black baby cabas
white baby cabas
gold vintage ligne flap
burgandy vintage ligne bowler
black vintage ligne tote
black/gh reissue 227
grey reissue 227
black/blk cambon reporter
black/blk cambon large tote (on the way)
patent luxe ligne tote
So that is 10. I think that's it!


----------



## Claudia

i now have 12..............i am a sick girl in need of therapy

PS:  but you all understand!   

PPS:   *before* joining tPF Nov. '06, I had 4


----------



## xegbl

I only have 1 now...
Black Caviar Timeless Classic Clutch

Holding on a White Medium Caviar Classic Flap


----------



## japskivt

I currently have 9: (not for long though - I'm getting rid of my darkwhite 2.55 reissue, my luxury ligne flat shopper in metallic black, black east/west, and brown outdoor tote) I never used any of them and they've sat too long. 

That will leave me with my:

Grey Modern Chain (its the color of an elephant and I love it - although I've only used it twice)

Dark Gold 2.55 reissue

Bronze Luxe Bowler

Black Vintage Ligne Tote

White East/West



**I needed room to add to my collection


----------



## Rockerchic

^^Japs, I just realized that your are pregnant with a little boy! congrats!!!


----------



## angel30

i have to think about it: 

my first one: ligne cambon pochette in pink with black cc's on it
- ligne cambon bowling bag in black with white cc's on it
- classic jumbo flap bag in caviar leather with gold hardware
- timeless cc collection bowling bag with pink caviar leather and gold hardware

my newest bags:
- classic flap tweed bag
and pochette in pink with heart prints and red chains from summer collection 2006 ( bought this year in sale )

i see, i have 6 chanel bags


----------



## japskivt

Rockerchic said:


> ^^Japs, I just realized that your are pregnant with a little boy! congrats!!!



Thanks!! This PG is going by so fast! I've been so MIA b/c of work, PG, and moving. I missed you girls!! I also haven't seen too many new bags that I really love, so I've lurked al ton.


----------



## mimi

I have 2...

Black baby coco cabas
and Black patent reissue 227 w/ GH!!!


----------



## FatsoFabulous

I only have one. It was a spur of the moment purchase and not very well thought out because I now find that it is difficult for me to pull off a look with it. I don't even know what this one is called. It's not a classic chain one that's for sure. I should have bought that instead. :s


----------



## beana90

I have 6:

Black Caviar Timeless Clutch
Black baby Cabas
Black Expandable Flap
Silver Luxe Bowler
Metallic Black Luxe Flap
Black Cambon Tote


----------



## Nat

FatsoFabulous said:


> I only have one. It was a spur of the moment purchase and not very well thought out because I now find that it is difficult for me to pull off a look with it. I don't even know what this one is called. It's not a classic chain one that's for sure. I should have bought that instead. :s


 
Maybe you can show us a picture of it?


----------



## MAGs

:cry:I have none.. still trying to save for one.


----------



## minz

I am a former LV fan up till last year and I now own 5 Chanels ...

- Black lambskin classic flap with s/h
- Black lambskin classic flap with g/h
- White perforated classic flap
- Navy blue lambskin classic flap with s/h
- Red caviar timeless clutch

Looking forward to newer additions. Much thanks to TPF & TPFers for fueling my love and interest for all things Chanel


----------



## kaori

wow Minz, you are a classic flap lover! they are all so fab sounding

Current update of my Chanel bag collection:
-Black Travel Ligne tote
-Black lambskin punk clutch
-Black lambskin small classic flap w/ silver
-Black MC e/w tote
-Black patent large Madison
-Black patent reissue 227 w/ gold

yes, there is a black color pattern...going to break out of it with the dark silver reissue when it arrives.


----------



## stylishhomes

I have purchased 5 within the past 2 yrs.  I have kept 3.  One Jumbo flap, one small flap for evening wear and one fur flap crescent just for fun!


----------



## sweetkady

I have 3 now, and 2 will be coming to add to my family..

Perforated classic red flap in medium
GST
Jumbo flap in black

Coming:
Khaki baby cabas
Patent black clutch
Dark silver reissue 226 (hope to get it soon)


----------



## patois

Six:

3 of fairly recent vintage (last 4 years):

Dark Silver medium Classic Flap (got it last week)
Black Vintage Ligne Large Shopper (the 1 w/ 3 zip sections)
Brown w/ Beige trim Cambon Reporter (it's the large size )

3 older:

Pebbled Dark Red Handbag (very ladylike w/ large monogram)
Brown Deeply Quilted Satchel
Black Quilted Binocular Bag w/ Large Gold Trim Tassel and Heavy Gold Chain (from 1991)


----------



## BagLuver

2 now: 

Black caviar tote
Black lambskin medium classic flap


----------



## jbeans925

I have 2... 
med classic flap
GST
Both are black caviar w/ Silver hardware... 

I think the next chanel piece i'm going to get is the white J12... its gorgeous! but gotta start saving now!


----------



## anhy22

*Currently, i have 4...*

*1. Black Mademoiselle lambskin flap*
*2. Beige diamond stitch lambskin flap*
*3. Grey Timeless lambskin clutch*
*4. Red classic lambskin tote with new chain*

*Hoping to add a few more to the growing family *


----------



## Purrrfect

Updated:  9 now - 

GST - white w/ silver hardware
GST - beige w/ gold hardware
GST - black w/ gold hardware
 GST - Black w/ silver hardware

2.55 Reissue Navy Patent - gold hardware

Classic Flap white caviar, interwoven chain in silver
Classic Flap black caviar, new chain in silver *
( *not in picture - need to update family picture) 

Classic clutch white caviar

Madison - Red lambskin


Simply love my Chanels.....


----------



## clk55girl

-white caviar jumbo
-white expandable flap bag
-white rock and chain flap
- white e/w modern chain tote

-black crackled patent jumbo
-black soft and chain hobo
-black N/S modern chain tote (glazed)
-black small ritz flap
-metallic black 226 reissue.

-matte gold lambskin classic flap
-red caviar timeless tote
-red expandable flap bag
-dark silver 226 reissue
-light silver 226 reissue
-charcoal grey lady braid bowler (coming)

Ack, I just realized that I will have a total of 15 bags.  Time to start adding bags to the chopping block.


----------



## jessicalaetitia

I have 17 Chanels up until now..
Some I dont know the names...(I have black camera bag luxury ligne, Cambon tote in beige, some 2.55 in different leather and fabrics, Chanel jeans slingbag...and the rests i dont know how to call it 
Just got my the last 2 this month :
- Chanel reissue size 227 in Dark Brown
- Chanel Rock (black vinyl) jumbo size (love the size alot!!)
and not to mention my new baby Black Togo Birkin 30 with GH....OMG 3 bags in a month...I do feel guilty sometimes..but cant help it!

I do have alot more bags in my closets (lots of LVs, Prada, Hermes, Fendi,Celine,Dior,YSL,Coach....but my fave is still Chanel!!!):okay:

I just cant stop...urrgghhhh....help me from this addiction ;P


----------



## Lib

I don't know where I have been all my life, but I just got into fabulous bags 14 months ago. I have 8 Chanels so far:

black cambon flap
black medallion
black GST
black cerf
grey reissue in 227
dark white reissue in 226
brown lambskin medium classic flap
beige wallet on a chain

Yeah for me - trying to make up for lost time!


----------



## mama b

mama b said:


> Two bags and one wallet. A black baby cabas and a large white multipocket cambon and matching black wallet. Looking for a clutch.


 
additional family member....Jumbo Black Caviar w/ GH.


----------



## Cherry44

Just  only one, the classic caviar black.


----------



## oogiewoogie

Cerf w/ silver hardware
Dark brown jumbo lambskin w/ mm lock
Black caviar jumbo w/ silver hardware

Camellia Billfold


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Only two. Trying to locate #3. 

     -Black Patent Flap
     -White Patent Ritz


----------



## sweet_pees

-ivory XL jumbo w/ gold
-black jumbo w/ gold
-black medium w/ silver
-beige medium w/ silver
-black medallion w/ gold
-beige medallion w/ gold
-black GST w/ gold
-black kelly w/ gold
-creme vintage tote w/ gold
-bordeaux timeless wallet
-burgandy wallet

soo that makes 11.. i nee dto downgrade.. thinking about how much money all these bags add up too makes me sad that i spent so much on *handbags!*


----------



## mints

Just 3...for now :
- black patent ritz
- black GST w/ silver
- pink glazed classic flap

Next: black classic caviar


----------



## missisa07

*Bags:
*Black Baby Cabas
Black Patent Luxe Ligne Tote
Black Metallic Wallet on Chain w/ silver CC closure
Black Crackled Patent Jumbo
Black Caviar Jumbo
Black Washed Caviar GST
White Caviar Jumbo
Metallic Silver Melrose Cabas
_all silver hardware_

*Accessories:
*Black PNY wallet
Black Camellia Card Holder

*Jewelry*
White J12 38 mm with diamond markers
camellia costume jewelry ring, s/s 2008
2 necklaces
2 pairs of earrings

I keep a close inventory on everything I buy from Chanel lol.  I've recently gotten into their makeup travel cases and their beauty ligne!!!  Bought 4 nail polishes, 3 lip glosses, and two travel cases (one came with 4 full-sized brushes!), all within this past week lol.  I just can't get enough!

I have a lot, considering I'm 18, but I'm really glad I built up my collection to this extent because the price increases are getting absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## trishaluvslv

I am up to 11, let's see if I can get em' all.....
1. BLK GST w/SH
2. White GST w/ SH
3. White jumbo w/ SH
4. Blk N/S Lady braid tote (07C')
5. Brown glazed MC in north/south
6. Khaki bubble quilt
7. Cruise 07 Denim multipocket tote
8. Med Nude patent flap
9. 07 mb reissue 227
10. 07 metallic gold reissue 227
11.  08 silver reissue 228

I want two more, a coral flap and the navy metallic 228 then need STOP for a loooooong while:ban:


----------



## ivylouwho

Just one.......... hopefully two by the end of this month!


----------



## ela1235

Just one little sad lonely Chanel bag right now!


----------



## awbrat

I currently have:

Brown ritz w/ SH
Bordeaux GST w/ SH
Black Caviar E/W w/ SH
Light silver reissue 226
Metallic black Reissue (08) 227
Brown outdoor ligne hobo

So far I have 6.


----------



## bisousx

Cambon Reporter Large Black with white CC
Cambon small tote Black with white CC
Cambon camera bag Black with white CC
White Rock and Chain 
Gold patent luxe bowler
Jumbo XL flap
East west white caviar with silver hw
East West red lambskin with silver hw
Black Madison 08


----------



## LVuittonLover

*0 *

:s

*I plan to purchase my first by the end of 08.*


----------



## addicted2chanel

I only have 3. But I plan to make it 6 by the end of this year!!!!


----------



## winnstar123

so far only 3, Cambon Flap(blk with white cc), Expandable falp and crackled patent jumbo, all are black, I need some color. Still waiting for the Met. Navy 227.


----------



## minami

7, need more, adding more


----------



## aira108

So far I have two...
Pink pst with gold h/w
Pink with black CC cambon pochette.  

I'm looking for something black for my next Chanel!


----------



## sw0pp

only 1, and at those prices it's gonna stay that way a loooong time


----------



## psulion08

one  but soon to be two!!!!!!! yay may 17!


----------



## Fauve

Burgundy medallion caviar tote
Black patent medallion tote
Black caviar pst with gh
Black wrist held rock & chain for evenings
Small black vintage patent shoulder purse with tassel for evenings
Khaki bubble flap (just purchased today at he Saks gift card event)

I think 6 will be my limit for a long time.


----------



## Fauve

Oh I forgot one:
Brown on brown Cambon report. How coud I have forgotten her?

So I have 7. They say 8 is enough but I will stick with 7.


----------



## venusfly

I have a total of 14.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

I have 10 in my current collection:

 1.         Black large Paris-Biarritz Tote

 2.         Denim Multipocket Luxury Ligne Tote

 3.         Dark Silver 2007 Reissue 227

 4.         Black lambskin jumbo w/silver h/w

 5.         Black lambskin double flap

 6.         Black baby Coco Cabas

 7.         Black patent Luxury Ligne Tote

 8.         Purple Reissue 2008 227

 9.         Dark Silver Sharpey flap

 10.       Black PNY flap



11, if you count that I have something currently listed on ebay from my collection not listed here, and 13 if you count the 2 bags on the way:  Red Expandable flap and vintage black XL jumbo flap with gold h/w.  So I guess I have 12?  LOL.


----------



## rbaby

1. Black lambskin medium flap, gold hardware
2. Black caviar medium flap, silver hardware
3. Black Ultimate Soft, silver hardware
4. Black caviar Timeless Clutch

I only have these four, and I still want the PST. Yes, in black with silver hardware! I would also love an anniversary edition 2.55 in 226, black with gold hw. I guess I have a thing for black.


----------



## RRSC

Not nearly enough...just what's pictured and 2 new additions that I haven't added to the family pic yet a dark navy metallic reissue 227 and a black matte caviar jumbo classic and for Chanel watches a white J12 and black J12 w/diamond markers.


----------



## FashionAddicted

GTOFan said:


> I have 4:
> 
> Large Cambon Tote & Medium Cambon Tote:
> View attachment 32590
> 
> 
> Cambon Flat Tote & Petite Shopper:
> View attachment 32591
> 
> 
> Can you tell I like Cambon??


 

i LOOOOVE your cambon tote...ive been trying to find one for ages...its so gorgeous


----------



## cchan83

I have 4 at the moment. A black caviar e/w flap, red medium lamskin with bijoux chain, white patent flap, and a petit timeless tote. I'm hoping that my DH will buy me a cambon bowler.


----------



## kaori

updating my collection since my last post in this thread; 8 items:
1. black lambskin punk clutch
2. black lambskin small classic flap
3. dark silver 2.55 reissue '07 227
4. metallic black 2.55 reissue  '07 227
5. black patent Madison
6. black patent 2.55 reissue  '07 227
7. black patent classic clutch
8. metallic purple 2.55 reissue '08 "225" size 

sold 2 :
1. black travel ligne tote
2. black distressed Modern Chain tote


----------



## luvhautecouture

1! PST.. love it though!!

hoping to expand my collection when I get my first job...


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

now i have 2...just added the naked flap


----------



## angietzou

Bought my first last week! 
-Black Caviar Jumbo Classic with Silver Hardware

My SA called today to tell me she got in a 2008 Dark Silver 2.55 reissue size 227 and I had to pass since it's only been one week and I need to save up for the next one.    Hopefully by the time she calls when she gets another one in (cross my fingers) I will have enough to purchase that one!

I also have my heart set on an exotic skin bag.  Saw one of ldldb's that's a bronze python tassle flap that took my breath away!

Someday...but in the meantime I will definitely enjoy my beautiful jumbo!


----------



## fufu

1 at the moment  aimming for a second next year. If possible I'll like to get my 2nd one this year but I know my parents will be angry.


----------



## cookie888

I only have 1 but would love another and am searching for the navy 227 in my wishlist. I saw it in NYC last week and planned on buying it back home in London instead. BUT, there are no more in UK


----------



## dpgyrl026

Sadly just 1.  I want like a 100.  But, want and have are two separate stories =P


----------



## purseinsanity

After getting rid of a couple, I have 2 jumbos (black lambskin w/ghw, and patent bordeaux w/shw), 3 reissues (226s:  navy metallic w/black hw, white w/black hardware, and black matte w/silver hw), and a timeless clutch.  I also have two additional reissues (227s:  red metallic w/gold hardware and black matte with gold hardware) on their way!!!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

only 5 for now 
1) Baby Cabas in Black
2) Matte Reissue 226 with SH
3) Pink Caviar Mini Flap
4) Black Caviar GST with SH
5) my beloved Fuchsia Jumbo Caviar with SH


----------



## vhdos

Only 4 right now.  I very happily just sold two!


----------



## fufu

currently 4 

1. black caviar med shw
2. salmon pink patent med shw
3. vintage red lambskin small ghw 
4. white caviar jumbo shw


----------



## klassykdt

2 at the moment....and growing.


----------



## pchan2802

Currently just 1 but soon add 1 more.


----------



## gotbighair

FIVE currently (just sold two):

1) Large black Olsen
2) Small blue Olsen
3) Blue Soft & Chain Flap
4) Medium black matte camera bag with GH
5) M/L Mango Glazed Lambskin Flap


----------



## Elsie87

I have 4.

1. Black satin croc Reissue, size 227
2. Metallic turquoise Reissue, size 226
3. Black Le Marais flap
4. Black Scales flap


----------



## hikarupanda

I have 6 (but I am thinking about selling one of them, the light gold deerskin bowling bag).

1. Black star-stitched crackled patent lambskin flap from 2005
2. Silver (Light gold) deerskin bowling bag from 2006
3. Bleu fonce caviar EW flap from 2006
4. Black washed caviar timeless CC flap from 2008
5. Camel Beige patent goatskin jumbo flap from 2008
6. Fushia caviar jumbo from 2009

I actually sold 3 bags last year - bronze baby cabas, 05 anniversary grey reissue 226 size (I know I am crazy for selling that beauty but as I carry more stuff now it just isn't big enough), and met. navy reissue 227 (love the size but decided that I am too afraid the metallic color will get rubbed off.  I will get a non-metallic 227 someday).

Think I may get 2 to 3 more this fall though.


----------



## nighteyes

I'm still thinking of getting my first...


----------



## cookielicious23

I have 5 of the classic bags. 09 CC lock red caviar with GHW jumbo flap bag, Gray lambskin with SHW CC lock jumbo flap, jumbo metallc navy blue lambskin mademoiselle lock, GST in washed caviar maroon color with SHW, and lastly Large cambon tote with white CC. I am still wanting the black and fuschia pink cavaiar jumbo with GHW.


----------



## absolutanne

I have 8 bags:

1. Black rigid caviar jumbo with GHW from 2008
2. Coral pink lambskin east-west flap with light GHW from S/S 2006
3. Dark chocolate Vintage Ligne tote from F/W 2006
4. Beige medium/large caviar flap with GHW from 2006
5. Black patent pebbled caviar Diamond Shine flap from F/W 2006
6. Bordeaux reissue in 225 size from F/W 2006
7. Dark Silver reissue in 225 size from S/S 2007
8. Black lambskin Ultimate Soft hobo in the medium size from S/S 2006

Would like to find:
1. Red caviar medium/large flap with GHW from 2005
2. Apricot lambskin medium/large flap with GHW from 2006 (though this goes against my 'no light/white colored lambskin flaps' rule 
3. Black caviar medium/large with SHW (would be my 'casual flap')


----------



## jianecho

I have 6
1. matt black reissue 227 with gold chain
2. matt gray reissue 227 with silver chain
3. fuchsia caviar jumbo
4. black classic caviar in small size
5. pink classic woc
6. black coco cabas in large size


----------



## jperchen

My humble collection are:

- 1 Jumbo Reissue
- 1 Jumbo Caviar
- 1 Classic Clutch
- 1 Wallet on Chain
- 1 pair of earring


----------



## Bri 333

I have 5 Chanel bags and love them all dearly 

1) 2006 Black on Black Cambon Flap Tote
2) 2007 White Sombrero Satchel (similar to Ultimate Soft)
3) 2006 Dark Beige Python Tote
4) 2007 Purple Glazed Python Clutch with chain
5) 2007 Red medium lambskin Classic Flap w/Bijoux chain

One more is coming in a couple of weeks...my last HG has been found and is in the process of being purchased. So she will be #6


----------



## nscwong

Too lazy to type a list so here's an old photo.  The silver maxi has gone; a vintage waist bag is back refurbishment and a black scales messenger is on the way.  So I have 8 in total.


----------



## ivivi

I have two so far. 
1. gold drill flap
2. coral red medium flap s/s 09


----------



## c4ntik2006

I have 5 purses so far, Black GST with GHW, Small/Medium Diamond Stictch (Black), Black Jumbo Flap in Caviar with GHW, Brown Jumbo  Flap in Caviar with SHW and last but not least Black Medium/Large flap in Caviar with GHW.


----------



## joviscot

None but hopefully in July after our trip to Paris, I will have one!!


----------



## cchan83

I sold my ice cube wallet, pink PST, vintage mini flap & 07 medium red lambskin flap with bijoux chain. So, now I have...

1) 07 medium red perforated flap
2) Black vintage L jumbo lambskin flap with gold h/w
3) 226 Matte reissue with gold h/w
4) Black caviar E/W flap with silver h/w
5) 07 XL vinyl coco cabas
6) Black / black cambon bowler
7) White caviar Petite Timeless Tote with gold h/w
8) Seasonal Patent medium flap in white with silver h/w
9) Metallic black bi-fold reissue wallet
10) White satin hip bag from ski collection


----------



## glistenpearls

Only 4
- Violet lambskin with pewter hardware E/W
- Coral pink lambskin ultimate soft
- Matte Gray reissue camera bag
- Black caviar with gold hardware jumbo flap


----------



## shopaholic668

This is my collection so far minus the cream color bag on the bottom.  I sold that one a long time ago.  Right now, I'm adding the 2.55 tote in black soon!!


----------



## nscwong

What a huge gorgeous family!  But are there going to be other colours to join?  I love the aqua.  



shopaholic668 said:


> This is my collection so far minus the cream color bag on the bottom. I sold that one a long time ago. Right now, I'm adding the 2.55 tote in black soon!!


----------



## joools3

i don't have enough! LOL
neverrrr enoughhhh!!! ;P


----------



## BagsFromHeaven

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


I have 7 so far!
1) 2.55 caviar black w/ GHW
2) 2.55 Jumbo in black w/SHW
3) 2.55 Jumbo in Creame w/ SHW
4) Rodeo drive in black medium size
5) Quilted large shopper in cream of the 2007 collection
6) Small flap bag in pleated smocked and perforated calfskin with extra large perforated CC lock pre collection 2009
7) Small tote in calkskin with quilted leather pouch in the chain shoulder strap in black Sping summer 2009 collection

I just can't help it!!1 Love CC


----------



## Bri 333

I have 6 Chanel bags and definitely want more.

2006 Black on black Cambon Flap Tote (Calfskin)
2007 White Ultimate Soft Sombrero Satchel bag (Lambskin)
2006 Dark Beige Python Tote (Python) 
2007 Glazed purple python bag (Python) 
2007 Red medium Classic Flap w/Bijoux Chain (Lambskin)
2007 Black Patent Luxe Ligne Jumbo Flap (Calfskin)


----------



## Brillant Rose

I have 7 not counting the GST  and only started my chanel collection in March 2009. However,I m thinking of letting go the medium red hybrid reissue with bijoux chain.

My chanel collection
1) Black Classic Caviar jumbo with SHW
2) Cruise Red Classic caviar jumbo with SHW
3) Matte Black Reissue with GHW
4) Ice Cube flap
5) Coral Walk of fame flap
6) Pewter Classic crackled leather flap with SHW
7) Medium Red Hybrid Reissue with bijoux chain
8) Black Caviar GST (arriving in early July)


----------



## armcandy15

I just bought a second one and hoping not to add more as I am now trying to buy a bag from each good brand..hehe..diversifying

1) Black GST w SHW
2) Black classic jumbo flap w GHW


----------



## nscwong

I bought a black sharpey tote flap last month so I now have 9.


nscwong said:


> Too lazy to type a list so here's an old photo.  The silver maxi has gone; a vintage waist bag is back refurbishment and a black scales messenger is on the way.  So I have 8 in total.


----------



## joools3

i have 4... and a j12 but i want more more more! lol


----------



## Skahen23

None yet  But I think I am interested in the CoCo Cabas 2007

**No buying or selling on the forum**


----------



## purseprincess32

None yet but I really want one maybe this fall I'll get one.


----------



## Jaded81

3 flaps and 2 clutches =)


----------



## miss_av

1. PST (petit shopping tote)
2. surpique
3. LA tote
4. coco travel
5. drill flap
6. twill flap


----------



## sbelle

I refuse to answer on the grounds it may incrimiate me......


----------



## nscwong

ssc0619 said:


> i refuse to answer on the grounds it may incrimiate me......


lol


----------



## jennified_

Not enough! but working on it! =)


----------



## princessjacqui

i have 9 in my collection now after starting one year ago in june! it is a crazy addition - 5 flaps, 2 PSTs, 1 GST, and 1 PTT. I love them all, but my favourite is the black jumbo flap


----------



## everyxheart

i only have 2.  a black gst and a black jumbo flap.


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I have 6 in my collection, a black luxury bowler/camera bag, a blue lambskin clutch, 3 pochettes (2 in pony hair and 1 in canvas) and 1 east/west flap in hot pink which i just received yesterday.


----------



## tennisd

8.  Yikes.  Jumbo, deerskin, clutch, reissue, 226, 225, 2 that I don't know the names of...


----------



## sw33p3a

Hm, I just bought my 4th! It's a white caviar timeless clutch. I also have a black medium rock flap, a small midnight star classic flap and a large dove grey 2005 anniversary edition 2.55


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

i am a guy and so far NOTHING....


----------



## purseinsanity

I got my lost awaited Portobello!  Makes (gasp!) total up to 14 for me.


----------



## champagnekissxo

Two, a black GST with silver hardware and the large black satin bow bag.


----------



## pro_shopper

I would have 5 chanels...but I sold 3 of them so I now only have 2!


----------



## wrapitup

I have seven.
Black classic double flap GH, Black GST SH, Bordeaux GST, Biege Cambon, Pink PST, Black LAX, not sure of the name of the final one.

I enjoy them all!!


----------



## ivyle

2 lrg shopper a black and a silver.


----------



## dozzaroo

19 to date including vintage ones....


----------



## lilobubbletea

I have two. 

A white limited edition white caviar classic clutch

A black lambskin classic WoC


----------



## vhdos

I only have 5.  A light beige distressed goatskin flap, a dark gray vintage ligne square box bag, a black diamond stitch tote, a black vintage mini flap, and a metallic silver ice cube wallet/clutch.  Typically, I sell the ones I'm not attached to after using them for a while.


----------



## papertiger

Last week 4, this week 5. Although it's vintage.


----------



## miacillan

I'm obsessed!  I have *44* Chanel bags in my collection within 1+ year (started March 2008).  Hopeless addiction.


----------



## nscwong

March 08 to now is about 65 weeks.  You bought 0.8 Chanel bag per week!  You prorbably can enter the Guinness Record!  Wow!  Amazing!  How do you keep them?  Do you have a showcase for your bags!


----------



## bvbirdygirl

I just have two.  one and a half, really, because i share one of them.


----------



## miacillan

Hehehe......I told you I'm crazy!   Well, I started late in the game so I caught up really quick.  I slowed down a bit already.  I usually buy 5 to 6 bags in one season, sometimes 2 or 3.  I keep all of them in their original boxes wrapped in soft papers and stuff them nicely with soft papers too.  I also have silica gels inside the bag and also inside the box to fight humidity.  I actually posted this picture in one of my reveal threads in April.  Share with you here.  I added 6 more since I last posted these. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mias-part-5-birthday-reveal-w-lots-pics-449885.html (see post#14)




nscwong said:


> March 08 to now is about 65 weeks.  You bought 0.8 Chanel bag per week!  You prorbably can enter the Guinness Record!  Wow!  Amazing!  How do you keep them?  Do you have a showcase for your bags!


----------



## nscwong

My jaw dropped!  They do not like a Chanel family to me.  That's a Chanel Army!!! 



miacillan said:


> Hehehe......I told you I'm crazy!   Well, I started late in the game so I caught up really quick.  I slowed down a bit already.  I usually buy 5 to 6 bags in one season, sometimes 2 or 3.  I keep all of them in their original boxes wrapped in soft papers and stuff them nicely with soft papers too.  I also have silica gels inside the bag and also inside the box to fight humidity.  I actually posted this picture in one of my reveal threads in April.  Share with you here.  I added 6 more since I last posted these.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/mias-part-5-birthday-reveal-w-lots-pics-449885.html (see post#14)


----------



## queenvictoria2

*FOUR currently *(sold a few and one of these is on the sell list, LOL!) but then there is another I want ...


----------



## devoted7

i currently have none! no handbags but accessories! although I just did purchase my first Chanel and it should be here shortly!


----------



## tadpolenyc

just two, but i'm so happy and satisfied with them, it's all i need!


----------



## nycdiva

I am at 10 right now I think


----------



## bagcat

I have 3. A medium navy caviar with silver hardware, a bordeaux jumbo lambskin with ruthenium hw, and my latest, medium taupe in caviar with gold hw.


----------



## sassygee

I have 21 in all colors navy (5) black (5) red (5) beige (2) brown (2) metallic grey (1) bleu roi (royal blue) (1).  Various styles including backpack, flaps, camera bags, WOC,s totes, GSTs, and sombreo satchel.  In all types of leather calfskin, caviar, and some lamb.  I fnd that I use the caviar the most, the calfskin runs a close second. 

Miche


----------



## yeliab

Have 9 Chanel bags, but will be selling some of them soon...


----------



## glistenpearls

I have 5 only..they are in my signatures  One jumbo, one medium, one e/w, one shoulder bag and one camera case.


----------



## Malinda

Too many!  I know, I know that's heresy, but I'd like to keep it under ten.  So far no good, I'm still over 15.


----------



## PANda_USC

Started collecting June of this year...Have 6:  my M/L flap Lavender w/GHW, Jumbo Flap Dark Green w/Ruthenium Hardware, M/L Flap with Rabbit Fur/Lizard Skin and Fantasy Tweed, M/L flap in black with gold chains and pearls(the Westminster from the Londres-Paris collection), Tweed Cambon Tote in Navy/Black, Patent Heart/Terry Tote from this past Cruise collection. 

Will be receiving the *Jumbo Violet 06A* in 2 weeks, the *M/L Rose Fonce 08A*  in November, and the *Jumbo Mango 08P* w/ Silver Bijoux in January


----------



## jessica73

I have 8 Chanel handbags.



1. Black caviar with silver HW flap tote.

2. Black caviar with silver HW GST

3. White caviar medallion with silver HW 

4. Red caviar with silver HW PST

5. White small cambon

6. Pink medium cambon

7. Beige medium cambon

8. Black large cambon


----------



## jessica73

Hi all

I am looking for the Chanel Cerf tote and Louis Vuitton Suhali lockit bag. Thanks


----------



## daluu

4 bags and 1 woc.


----------



## joojoo

i have 4


----------



## lipgloss1029

nscwong said:


> My jaw dropped! They do not like a Chanel family to me. That's a Chanel Army!!!




I have 6, in chronological order.



Grey PTT from 08
Crinkly silver m/l classic flap
Black caviar jumbo
2010 Black patent chevron jumbo
2010 Red patent chevron jumbo
10A Burgundy timeless cc flap


----------



## lovelyhongbao

4 bag and 2 WOC


----------



## ririan

I have 6


----------



## pls5

2 maxi, 1 reissue camera case, 2 Paris moscou, 6 jumbo, 1 woc, 2 minis pot and cc, 1 nature tweed, 1 225 reissue = 16 but want to sell at least 3 bc never use.  Have belt wallet 2 sunnies and 7 pairs of shoes and 1 jacket and 1 fine jewelry.   If prices go up a lot this is most likely how it will remain except maybe for some shoes in future...


----------



## AdamAlex

i am still working on my collection.  i am hoping to add a WOC!


----------



## djpedersen

I have three, a black caviar with GHW, red classic flap and a new pre-fall metallic flap with matte gold HDW.  I love all three and will be adding more, probably have to wait till 2011 or if my husband decides to get me another for my birthday.  I promised I would not ask for any additional bags this year.  I have gotten a LV and all three Channels just since March.


----------



## colourbag

I have 6

blue fonce maxi caviar
red caviar jumbo
black and white accordion flap
black cerf tote
red lamb m/l
camellia flap


----------



## MIffy27

jessica73 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for the Chanel Cerf tote and Louis Vuitton Suhali lockit bag. Thanks


 
???


----------



## MIffy27

I have a few...yes.


----------



## chacha_bagholic

i hav 4 now!

bought 3 juz in june alone!

med caviar flap black ghw - my very first one! frm rue cambon paris

black gst shw - 24th june frm munich maximilan st

light beige gst ghw - 29th june frm selfrideges london

camelia evening purse lamb wif longchain ghw aka chocolate bar - 29th june frm harrods london ( i wanted a WOC initially koz of e long chains which is so practical for clubbing but fell in love wif this instead koz it was too pretty to resist.. )

will do a reveal soon!!


----------



## shopmagnet

I have two, my first Chanel, the grey petite shopping tote, and a vintage Chanel backpack I got for my birthday. 
* I might get a third this month.  Who knows?


----------



## Riahnna

only 3 now, as my signature states.....


----------



## Lady Stardust

I have 4


----------



## pro_shopper

Now I have 10...but number 11 and 12 are on the way!


----------



## NYCavalier

oh gosh........ I think I up to 16 now (but I might be forgetting 1 or 2) and one 10A bag en route!!!!


----------



## Rikachan

I have four Chanels, all flaps - all more or less vintage.

Maybe it´s time to have something in shw which is NOT a classic flap! Maybe a black caviar GST?!


----------



## juneping

a reissue 227 black
a GST black
a vintage red small flap lambskin 
a timeless clutch in black caviar

and i am eyeing a black large reissue camera case


----------



## Bevyofpurses

The 9th bag just came today


----------



## Snoopy123

10 Chanels for the moment:
vintage black caviar pouch
06 light blue tweed with exotic skin trim drawstring bag
07 silver Leo flap
08 white hybrid jumbo with bijoux chain
08 naked flap with black trim
08 black lambskin reissue with SHW
08 black lambskin WOC
09 pearl white camellia wallet
09 black caviar messenger-tote with tan shoulder strip 
10 black on the road NS tote


----------



## scorpchris19

I've bought 6 and sold 2 ever since I bought my first Chanel bag in July last year.  I have 4 at present and am expecting a WOC from the A/W Act 1 collection, which will then complete my Chanel Family.


1)  00V Reissue 226 matt black ghw
2)  09A m/l caviar flap red shw
3)  10P portobello black/grey shw
4)  00V m/l caviar flap beige claire ghw


----------



## MarLie

I have 6. Hoping to get number 7 this year


----------



## scarlet555

More than one, and I was only planning on getting one...


----------



## chanel_luv

i have 11 and the 12th is coming soon

M/L red caviar GHW
M/L coral lambskin GHW
M/L brown lambskin GHW
M/L metallic crackled silver caviar
bronze reissue 226
Navy lambskin clutch
10c red GST
jumbo black caviar GHW
jumbo beige caviar GHW
jumbo blue chevron SHW
Ivory on the road big flap
*****coming on special order: Maxi purple patent


----------



## kobe939

NYCavalier said:


> oh gosh........ I think I up to 16 now (but I might be forgetting 1 or 2) and one 10A bag en route!!!!


 
WOW, for sure want to see your collection, NYCavilier!!!


----------



## nscwong

13 bags and 7 WOCs


----------



## bagtasia

I have 32 now plus 1 clutch and 1 WOC. 10 are up for sale on my site. Sold 2 last year.


----------



## erinrose

I have 3 so far:

Chanel medium in black lambskin with shw
Chanel GST in black caviar and shw
Chanel jumbo in black caviar and ghw


----------



## MadameRay

Just 2.....

I want more, but I'm saving up to put a deposit on a house, really want a woc and a reissue


----------



## ChaneLisette

White cotton club pochette
White calfskin/tweed flap SHW
Lt silver m/l lambskin classic flap SHW
Dk silver metallic camera case
Purple satin clutch
Purple metallic 226 reissue
Pink icons bag
Burgundy caviar timeless classic flap SHW
Black modern chain flap
Black/black cambon bowler
Black lambskin tweed petals flap

Sold - Ivory metallic caviar camera case and Silver metallic e/w flap bag


----------



## pro_shopper

So my latest bag count is 12...


----------



## ms.l

Just one .. a black classic caviar jumbo with golden hardware !


----------



## DollyAntics

I have four at the moment...

Black vintage jumbo XL Lamb HG
Red vintage jumbo XL Lamb HG
Blue Roi Maxi SH
Black Vintage Lamb drawstring bag

I need to take pics!!

I have also had a vintage jumbo in beige with HG but it wasn't love so I sold her and the same with the patent XXL reissue....


----------



## Shunya

I have 5 at the moment
Black mini caviar ghw
Black reissue camera bag
Blue Roi GST caviar rhw
Black m\l lambskin shw
Navy blue reissue 226 patent shw


----------



## yenny

I have 4 so far
- Black jumbo caviar s/h
- M/L flap pink lambskin bijoux chain
- GST navy Blue s/h
- Black Half Moon WOC


----------



## JeanGranger

Only have 3 Chanel bags :shame:
I bought my 1st this year in February, 2nd in April and 3rd in May...
I'm happy with them


----------



## eggpudding

Owned 4, let one go, currently have 3!


----------



## miniejungle

4 so far. One vintage Chanel clutch, 1 patent flap, 1 red patent classic, and 1 white bag ( i don;t know the name). Contemplating the jumbo re-issue right now...


----------



## bee love

Have 4...

Classic black caviar jumbo SHW
Classic red patent jumbo SHW
2.55 reissue navy patent 226 GHW
New classic silver lambskin GHW


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Dare I say.... I may be the sole CHANEL lover with no flap in my collection :tumbleweed:

I have 7 so far:

Cream Pearl Obsession tote
Westminster Pearl tote/clutch
Black Baby Cabas
Silver Medium Lux Ligne Bowler
Black Lady Braid XL Satchel
Red patent CC Strass tote
Black Patent CC Strass WOC


----------



## DOOLLEYLOVE

I have 5 and 6th is on it's way.

1. 07 Black Patent reissue 227 ghw
2. 08 White Patent Jumbo shw
3. 08 Glazed Lambskin Salmon Pink Bijoux Chain M/L shw
4. 09 Fucshia Soft Caviar Maxi shw
5. 10 Marine Blue (Navy) Caviar Jumbo shw
6. 10 Black Caviar M/L shw (coming)


----------



## angl2b

I have 3 total
 1) Ultimate soft camera bag in black w/ sh
 2) Black halfmoon WOC with sh
 3) Black vintage lambskin tot with gh


----------



## susieserb

Yikes 7 and that's it for me, at least for a while. 

1: Large Ultimate Soft in Black
2: Black Medallion Tote in GH
3: White Medallion Tote in SH
4: WOC Purple Lamb with GH
5: Petite Timeless Tote; Blk with GH
6: Origami Large satchel; navy with rhodendrum HW
7: Classic Dark Brown Jumbo in Vintage Lamb in SH


----------



## chanel31LV

Only 1 bag (black lambskin large flap bag in SHW) and 1 wallet purse, all are just gifts from my DH...
but will buy one in our hawaiian family vacation this august in chanel ala moana honolulu ( a souvenir, thanks in advance DH).


----------



## xanderbsb

I have two. I have one black Petite Shopping Tote with gold hardware and one black Jumbo Flap with gold hardware in caviar leather.


----------



## pchan2802

I have 3

Classic black caviar jumbo w/SHW.
Black reissue 226 w/GHW.
F/W 2009 Drill tote.


----------



## allengled

i have:
black jumbo caviar
black jumbo lambskin
black satin bow bag
blue spring/summer fabric flap
white and black cambon messenger
denim kelly
black spirng/summer fabric flap
degrade blue spring/summer lambskin flap
tweed spring/summer flap


----------



## shopmagnet

3 now.
Black lambskin backpack
Black Caviar Jumbo
Caviar Grey PST


----------



## kittenslingerie

I have:
Black jumbo flap with gold hardware
Beige claire jumbo flap with silver hardware
Black m/l with silver hardware
Black executive bowler with silver hardware
Black GST with silver hardware
I think thats it...


----------



## sanrell

I have dark brown caviar jumbo with silver hardware and black caviar GST with gold hardware


----------



## lovelyhongbao

chanel31LV said:


> Only 1 bag (black lambskin large flap bag in SHW) and 1 wallet purse, all are just gifts from my DH...
> but will buy one in our hawaiian family vacation this august in chanel ala moana honolulu ( a souvenir, thanks in advance DH).



You might want to get it before August 1st's price increase.


----------



## hanana

I currently have 8 (but am in the process of downsizing):
Vintage Black Jumbo Flap in Lambskin with GHW
Vintage Black Jumbo Camera Case in Lambskin GHW
Vintage Black Lambskin Flap (limited Paris edition)
Brown Reissue Flap in Lambskin with GHW
Brown Classic Flap in Lambskin with GHW
Brown Reissue Flap in Caviar with SHW (Bijoux chain)
Beige Lambskin Timeless Clutch SHW 
Black Lambskin Shopping Tote GHW


----------



## Etincelle

Only 1, a black reissue with SH (size 227)


----------



## klasychanel2009

i have one so far.. and eyeing another classic one these days... put myself on a budget a few months back and then i discovered it...  and this is me... everytime I think of it...


----------



## ladymagenta22

Hey, I love this thread  I don't have much, right now I only have two and both I got this year.
1. Black Caviar Petite Shopping Tote with SH
2. Grey Reissue Large Camera Case


----------



## bagtasia

Got new plus 3 so 36 all.


----------



## calilovr

I have the Punk Black Clutch, a White Punk Small Flap, a Vintage Black Mini Flap, a vintage Black Jumbo Flap, a Dark Brown Bubble Quilt Flap, a Shearling Tan Flap, a Black Large Olsen Hobo, a Black Funny Tweed Tote, a Black Vinyl Rock and Chain Medium Flap and a Black and Tan Medium Portobello Tote!!!! Gotta love all things Chanel!!!


----------



## mollymollie

i have 2 only


----------



## LVDevotee

Six:

White GST
Grey Lambskin Jumbo
Beige w SHW
Black Classic Camera Case
Black and White Flap from Neon Collection
Black Patent Timeless Clutch

Next Up: I think black 227 w GHW


----------



## skylover83

I have four bags so far-Black caviar jumbo with SHW , Matt Black Reissue 226 with GHW, Light beige baguette sized classic with SHW(single chain) and 10C red caviar jumbo with SHW. I also have 10C red lambskin wallet which is just big enough to be used as a clutch. Now I am looking for something in navy.


----------



## bunlove

Black Camilla Woc shw
Black Pst gwh
Black Timeless flap
Navy patent 2.55 266 shw
Black caviar maxi shw

Only 5! Not enough


----------



## sleepykitten

I have 4 bags and one wallet


----------



## ceya

8 within 8 months....gosh....some one please stop me


----------



## boboxu

I have 6
Blk jumbo with ghw
Blue degrade jumbo
Coral valentine 09
M/l blue roi lamb
Light beige 226 
Patent red 226
& 2 wallet in blue & red 
I'm good for now, prob next up GST in red or beige or white jumbo


----------



## JetSetGo!

Uh oh. ush:

I have 7, plus a li'l bonus bag, and a card case

Black Caviar Quilted Tote w/ SHW (not sure of the name)
Purple In/Out
Black Metallic Large Camera Bag w/ BHW
Black Half Moon
Ivory Half Moon
Metallic Blue Reissue WOC
bonus: Black Patent Ankle Bag
Card Case

and another surprise on the way!


----------



## lmgriffiths

I have just one right now.  But I have plans for many many more!


----------



## MarvelGirl

22 bags and 1 wallet. I feel content with my collection so no more for me!


----------



## snowjade

I have 34 total...time to tighten up the collection I think...I bought my first in Oct/Nov '09. _I need to go to rehab...but I won't go go go..._

*Reissues*
227 Distressed Calf Bordeux SHW
227 Distressed Calf Light Stone SHW
227 Distressed Calf Dark Blue Metallic SHW
227 Distressed Calf 10A Grey SHW
227 Distressed Calf Dark Blue SHW (on the way)
Met. Black Reissue Double Compartment Tote Med
Met. Bronze Reissue Double Compartment Tote Large
Black Distressed Calf Camera Bag GHW Med

*Vintage*
Black XL Jumbo Lamb GHW
Black Jumbo Caviar GHW
Red Caviar Quilted Tote GHW
Red Mini Caviar Messenger
Black Lamb Flap with SHW (double leather handles)
Black Caviar Flap with GHW (single leather handle)

*Mini and WOC*
Purple Patent Mini SHW
Red Quilted Caviar WOC SHW
Black Half Moon WOC SHW

*Small and Med/Large Size Flaps*
Classic Beige GHW (small)
Dark Blue GHW (med/large)

*Jumbo Flaps*
Dark Blue Caviar GHW
Beige Claire Caviar GHW
Brown Caviar SHW
Dark Purple Patent SHW
Grey Patent SHW
Dark Grey Patent SHW
Green Lamb Chevron SHW

*Maxi*
10C Blue Caviar SHW
10C Red Caviar SHW
Dark Silver Metallic Lamb Ruthium HW

*Seasonal/Other Styles*
Black Calfskin Accordion Flap SHW
CC Sensual Lambskin Tote SHW
Diagonal CC Beige Accordion Flap SHW
On the Go Tote in Purple SHW (leather straps)

*Exotic*
Python Tote


----------



## bagcat

I now have 5:
Navy classic flap in caviar with shw
Bordeaux jumbo flap in lambskin with rhw
Taupe classic flap in caviar with ghw
Black jumbo in caviar with ghw
and my latest......
Chocolate brown cc elastic in caviar


----------



## nscwong

Let me count now:

2.55
Navy distressed calf in 227
2.55 Arab in 226
Wild 2.55 in large
2.55 Icons in 226

Classic flap
mango jumbo (leaving soon :cry
metallic grey maxi
cobalt blue jumbo
Chevron green jumbo

Bubble Quilt
choco brown bowler from 07
dark green bowler in large from 08A
bronzy gold zipper top tote from 10P

GST
silver patent
red patent

seasonal
dark silver sharpei flap tote
Tweed Petals lambskin large

WOC
camellia button in electric blue
distressed calfskin 2.55 in burgundy
metallic grey classic
camellia embossed in aqua
CC Strass in silver
CC Strass in red
Brilliant from 10P

So I have 15 bags and 7 WOCs.


----------



## luciabugia

5 all together - 3 Flaps and 2 GSTs


----------



## clairekirsten

ceya said:


> 8 within 8 months....gosh....some one please stop me




wow!


----------



## clairekirsten

Awesome collection nscwong!


----------



## purseinsanity

snowjade said:


> I have 34 total...time to tighten up the collection I think...I bought my first in Oct/Nov '09. _I need to go to rehab...but I won't go go go..._
> 
> *Reissues*
> 227 Distressed Calf Bordeux SHW
> 227 Distressed Calf Light Stone SHW
> 227 Distressed Calf Dark Blue Metallic SHW
> 227 Distressed Calf 10A Grey SHW
> 227 Distressed Calf Dark Blue SHW (on the way)
> Met. Black Reissue Double Compartment Tote Med
> Met. Bronze Reissue Double Compartment Tote Large
> Black Distressed Calf Camera Bag GHW Med
> 
> *Vintage*
> Black XL Jumbo Lamb GHW
> Black Jumbo Caviar GHW
> Red Caviar Quilted Tote GHW
> Red Mini Caviar Messenger
> Black Lamb Flap with SHW (double leather handles)
> Black Caviar Flap with GHW (single leather handle)
> 
> *Mini and WOC*
> Purple Patent Mini SHW
> Red Quilted Caviar WOC SHW
> Black Half Moon WOC SHW
> 
> *Small and Med/Large Size Flaps*
> Classic Beige GHW (small)
> Dark Blue GHW (med/large)
> 
> *Jumbo Flaps*
> Dark Blue Caviar GHW
> Beige Claire Caviar GHW
> Brown Caviar SHW
> Dark Purple Patent SHW
> Grey Patent SHW
> Dark Grey Patent SHW
> Green Lamb Chevron SHW
> 
> *Maxi*
> 10C Blue Caviar SHW
> 10C Red Caviar SHW
> Dark Silver Metallic Lamb Ruthium HW
> 
> *Seasonal/Other Styles*
> Black Calfskin Accordion Flap SHW
> CC Sensual Lambskin Tote SHW
> Diagonal CC Beige Accordion Flap SHW
> On the Go Tote in Purple SHW (leather straps)
> 
> *Exotic*
> Python Tote



  You did all that since October of last year?!!?    LOVE it!!


----------



## clairekirsten

Just started my collection in july... So that's 3 bags for now.
1) Black GST GHW
2)Black jumbo caviar SHW
3)10A Red Maxi caviar SHW


More to come!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Right this second?  12    Subject to change however!!


----------



## tonkamama

Let me think....  

I have total 9 Chanel handbags (some newer & some bought years ago) + 2 wallets

Hoping to get more...


----------



## gnourtmat

I have a GST... so thats one
and a woc... does that count as 1?


----------



## JetSetGo!

^^ that's two!


----------



## Her Mess

Hi I am new to the forum ! I have 10 Hermes Birkins/Kellys which I have been collecting since 1990... 
But before that I was a CHANEL freak and so I have 7 chanel handbags pre 1990.
I AM SOOOO FED UP OF HERMES that I think its time to pack them up ! I want to go back to Chanel but I am not sure how it works in there. Do you have to order the colours you want ? Do they always have the classical 2,25 in the store or are there waiting lists ? If I want special colours will they exist or is it just luck ? 
Thanks for helping me out....


----------



## nysfparis

I have 16.
2 reissue 227
1 reissue large camera bag
3 jumbo caviar flaps
1 jumbo lambskin
1 medium lambskin tote
3 cambon ligne
1 coco cocoon
1 on the road
1 diamond stitch tote
1 medallion tote
1 paris biarritz


----------



## gnourtmat

gnourtmat said:


> I have a GST... so thats one
> and a woc... does that count as 1?





JetSetGo! said:


> ^^ that's two!



then that makes two!

GST and WOC

very small but growing!


----------



## mommysie

i have three 

- black GST with GHW
- black caviar jumbo classic flap bag with SHW
- black caviar WOC with SHW

 i started June this year... i am banning myself for 2 years :banned:


----------



## Dode99

I have just started collecting Chanel bags and I have 2  so far  I will defiantly buy more very soon


----------



## tooshies

22 and still counting(and a few on the way...eeek!)


----------



## Rose100

Had 13...now have 12, but 2 are on the way...so that makes 14


----------



## Maeryn

Hmm Let me see....

1.  Black Large Reissue Metallic Camera Bag with BHW
2.  Dark Silver Medium Reissue Metallic Camera Bag with PHW
3.  Black Reissue Distressed Leather Camera Bag with GHW
4.  Medium Icon Flap Black Lamb Skin with SHW
5.  Medium Red Caviar Hybrid Bag
6.  Bordeaux Red Patent GST with SHW
7.  Jumbo Red Caviar with GHW
8.  Jumbo Bordeaux Red Lamb Skin with RHW
9. Black Caviar East West Flap with GHW

That's 9 in total....


----------



## asl_bebes

I have 15 and pretty happy with what I've got now.


----------



## snowjade

purseinsanity said:


> You did all that since October of last year?!!?  LOVE it!!


 
Yes! It's terrible!! I'm slowing down and need to trim the fat from my collection. Just hard to decide which to let go.


----------



## Nat

I used to own 19 or 20 Chanel bags. Now I have 4 

- Salmon Cloudy Bundle tote
- Burnt Orange/Salmon Glazed Lambskin Jumbo with bijoux chain
- Black Cerf Tote with SH
- Black Calfskin shopping tote


----------



## Cari284

Only 2 so far :shame:

..But I hope more will come!


----------



## diamond_lover

I think I have around 15-16. I think its a little bit much.  Really considering cutting that number down but I can never decide which bags to get rid of.


----------



## pro_shopper

13 right now


----------



## miu miu1

Now 5, but #6 is on it's way


----------



## sanrell

I have 3


----------



## ceya

Nat said:


> I used to own 19 or 20 Chanel bags. Now I have 4
> 
> - Salmon Cloudy Bundle tote
> - Burnt Orange/Salmon Glazed Lambskin Jumbo with bijoux chain
> - Black Cerf Tote with SH
> - Black Calfskin shopping tote


why? because of Hermes?


----------



## Nat

ceya said:


> why? because of Hermes?



LOL, no, not because of Hermes. Because I had too many bags, that's why. You can only use and have so many bags, right? And I'm not a collector.


----------



## Pinkalicious

1 and 1 on its way


----------



## Ladybaga

I have two. The first is a m/l black caviar flap with SHW. Convinced my sweet husband that she needed a sister, so two years later (last year) I got a m/l beige caviar flap with GHW.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

My collection keeps changing.  Right now I have 8:

1.  Metallic Dark Grey Medium flap

2.  Metallic Black Reissue 226

3.  Black Lucky Charms Large Reissue flap

4.  Black Patent Timeless Clutch

5.  Black Punk Clutch

6.  Black PNY Flap

7.  Black Baby Coco Cabas

8.  Black Paris-Biarrritz Large Tote


Still not done "perfecting" the collection.  Sometimes I have to try things out for a while to know if they mesh, and I've had a change of direction with respect to sizes.  There are a few bags (not limited to just those in my sig) that I would like to add.  I think I'd at the very least like to add a black medium lambskin flap and a red medium lambskin flap along with a 2005 grey reissue 226.  (And maybe kick out a couple along the way.)

And there will always be something I want, I'm afraid. 



bulletproofsoul said:


> I have 10 in my current collection:
> 
> 1.         Black large Paris-Biarritz Tote
> 
> 2.         Denim Multipocket Luxury Ligne Tote
> 
> 3.         Dark Silver 2007 Reissue 227
> 
> 4.         Black lambskin jumbo w/silver h/w
> 
> 5.         Black lambskin double flap
> 
> 6.         Black baby Coco Cabas
> 
> 7.         Black patent Luxury Ligne Tote
> 
> 8.         Purple Reissue 2008 227
> 
> 9.         Dark Silver Sharpey flap
> 
> 10.       Black PNY flap
> 
> 
> 
> 11, if you count that I have something currently listed on ebay from my collection not listed here, and 13 if you count the 2 bags on the way:  Red Expandable flap and vintage black XL jumbo flap with gold h/w.  So I guess I have 12?  LOL.


----------



## addisonshopper

I used to have 15....
now I have just 7... I am going to buy just one more and I am done...going to get a black tote from the fall collection..
1. pink medallion tote
2. red flap
3. brown vintage ligne tote
4. black suede flap (more like a pouch)
5. navy shopper tote
6. black wallet on a chain
7. black small tote


----------



## babyontheway

I have 15 right now... and will possibly be getting one more tote, but I think I am done for a while


----------



## honeyshopper

I have 4 bags and one on the way.


----------



## sashimie

10 mostly medium flap, i can say, i have all the basic colours now except red (man, it's so hard to find perfect red!)
not sure it'll increase in the future, the price has just been so crazy...still wanting to get a jumbo though or similar size.


----------



## hopeful_27

I only have 2, oh how I wish I can have more!


----------



## Mediana

More than I should, less than I want.


----------



## scarletambience

Ten too many!!!


----------



## zoesassynuo

3 and all in black.. more colours is due!!


----------



## absolutanne

8 since December 2008...


----------



## Mj77

only have room to attach 5


----------



## nscwong

^Is that Chanel 3 golden in colour or just the flash?


----------



## Nat

^ The color is olive, according to her post in this thread...ETA: wait, you meant the Chanel 3. That one is black: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/c...er-2010-purchases-621861-12.html#post16579585


----------



## JetSetGo!

Wowza, MJ! That second Flap is a serious sparkler! I love it!


----------



## annmarpar

Black  GST w/ GHW
Black Caviar Jumbo w/ GHW

Would like to get a WOC next!


----------



## sweetete

I have 3.  I didn't own a designer bag until July of this year as I was really into jewelry before but I am SO incredibly addicted to Chanel now.  I thought when I bought my first one (#1 on my list below) that would be it for the rest of my life because I was never really into designer bags but now I realized that I have pretty much bought a Chanel bag a month for the past three months!  I think this addiction is more dangerous than my jewelry addiction!  

1)  Black Caviar M/L flap with SHW 
2)  Turquoise Lambskin flap with snake chain
3)  Black Caviar PST with GHW


----------



## Patrick.H.

I only got two. But started buying Chanel bags in June 2010. 
One Coco Cocoon & one from the Paris - Shanghai.


----------



## ShoooSh

two as of now =) classic shopper and caviar maxi !!!


----------



## mocha_muffin

Hi Mj77, your second flap is gorgeous. Could you please share when, where & how you got it?


----------



## lvcrazy646

four and always looking for more.


----------



## Bethc

I was up to 20+ flaps, but I've cut down significantly to the ones that I really use...

Black GST
2005 Black 2.55
Black patent med flap
09 Red Jumbo Caviar flap
Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
Pink metallic 2.55 
Dk sliver clutch

Paris/NY long wallet


----------



## gaga_ser

My last count is 28. It's time to downsize.


----------



## cindy05

3. Vintage lambskin jumbo xl gold hw
M/L caviar beige flap gold hw
Black caviar gst with gold hw

Looks like I could use a red flap...also with gold hw. 
 Looking to expand.


----------



## Mj77

Mj77 said:


> only have room to attach 5



Number six... the missing pic. My new transition bag to eventually carrying a tote.


----------



## Mj77

mocha_muffin said:


> Hi Mj77, your second flap is gorgeous. Could you please share when, where & how you got it?


Hi, that is from the Icon collection and I picked it up at Saks in San Antonio back in August


----------



## bluetooth101

Mj77 said:


> Number six... the missing pic. My new transition bag to eventually carrying a tote.



Hi Mj, is that a medium size camera bag??  Love it!


----------



## Mj77

bluetooth101 said:


> Hi Mj, is that a medium size camera bag??  Love it!


Yes it sure is


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> I was up to 20+ flaps, but I've cut down significantly to the ones that I really use...
> 
> Black GST
> 2005 Black 2.55
> Black patent med flap
> 09 Red Jumbo Caviar flap
> Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
> Pink metallic 2.55
> Dk sliver clutch
> 
> Paris/NY long wallet



Totally forgot 2 caviar pouchettes - beige and pink


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Just 5.. I think.. and a Im getting a pb tote next month.


----------



## mariabdc

Just one... Double Stitch East-West Flap. She's a beauty

I wouldnt mind getting a WOC or a Timeless Clutch sometime next year


----------



## xiaoqianz

I have got one which I bought in August = Jumbo caviar in SHW


----------



## adrienne99

Eight!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have 3. I wish I had more!


----------



## Brasilian_Babe

I'm up to 12 at the moment but would love to get at least 2 more flaps, one m/l and one jumbo.


----------



## FabCat

Here is my humble collection: 6 items

Pale pink Maxi Lambskin with ruthenium hardware
Navy Blue Maxi Lambskin with Matte Gold hardware
Beige soft cambon bowler with silver hardware
White GST with Gold Hardware
Cruise 2010 Tote with silver Hardware (sorry dont know the exact name of the bag)
Tote bag in Metallic Unlimited canvas


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> Right this second?  12    Subject to change however!!



Up to 14 now!


----------



## calilovr

Just added the Mushroom and Black Olsen and the Turquoise Olsen so now I have Olsen triplets!


----------



## Bentley1

I'm at 5!  

I definitely would love to add a few more classic flaps to my collection though!

*Fabcat:*

Your 2 Maxis sound gorgeous.  Do you have any pictures of your beauties posted anywhere?  I love flaps in colors, even though I don't own any.


----------



## mcwee

Just owned my first Chanel


----------



## Tasi

I only have two Chanel bags.  A black caviar Chanel Medallion w/ GWH and a black caviar Medium Flap w/ SHW.


----------



## Expy00

I only have five Chanel hand bags in my collection but am plotting for my next Chanel purchase. Hopefully, before the holidays.


----------



## coco5

1 vintage that i loove! but trust me as soon as i make my own money i want as much as i can get- which will be a LOT.


----------



## sammix3

I only have two at the moment, a metallic black reissue 226, and the patent plum(purple) woc. Hoping to get something in the bubblegum pink for cruise, perhaps jumbo?


----------



## loveithateit

i guess this is a good time to check inventory:
1.maxi - black lambskin w ghw
2. maxi - red cruise caviar w shw
3. jumbo - blue roi lambskin w shw
4. jumbo - metallic grey w shw
5. jumbo - beige caviar w ghw
6. jumbo - black caviar w shw
7. gst - black patent w shw
8. camera case - black lambskiin w shw
9. camera case - large grey 
10. m/l - purple plum patent

I just ordered the woc black caviar w ghw...and I think that will be it for me.  Unless i see the ecru in ghw jumbo....then I'm done....I think....


----------



## coco5

loveithateit said:


> i guess this is a good time to check inventory:
> 1.maxi - black lambskin w ghw
> 2. maxi - red cruise caviar w shw
> 3. jumbo - blue roi lambskin w shw
> 4. jumbo - metallic grey w shw
> 5. jumbo - beige caviar w ghw
> 6. jumbo - black caviar w shw
> 7. gst - black patent w shw
> 8. camera case - black lambskiin w shw
> 9. camera case - large grey
> 10. m/l - purple plum patent
> 
> I just ordered the woc black caviar w ghw...and I think that will be it for me.  Unless i see the ecru in ghw jumbo....then I'm done....I think....





u are sooooo lucky! i wish i had that many chanel bags!! :lova:


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> Up to 14 now!



Make that 15!!


----------



## ash&diamond

i only have two at the moment..sold my naked flap away now think back so *heartpain*

aimming for my third bag hopfully on my coming birthday!


----------



## mycarryon

Let's see, I've owned and sold a few but here's what I got so far:
1. Black patent medium flap
2. Dark red (this year) jumbo flap SHW (just got last month)
3. Ecru jumbo flap SHW (just got 2 weeks ago)
4. Navy vintage tote 
5. Red PST SHW
6. Black PST GHW (first bag)
7. Black with black patent large cambon tote

Possibly buying the white cotton club tote from a consignment shop...still debating.


----------



## simone72

Just 3 modest ones:
1 Le Marais coated canvas flap
2 PST black shopping tote GH
3 Vintage wallet on a chain black lambskin


----------



## Gellibeans

Got 2 Classic Flap and PST both in black


----------



## chicpiza

one so far! Chanel jumbo caviar ghw...looking forward to add another wallet, a GST and taupe maxi!


----------



## chanelno1

I have 9 bags  but I would like to have about 60 more or so .


----------



## ladysarah

well Its not quantity, its quality that matters... the important thing is to have a bag to cover every eventuality, season, event....
http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/your-best-chanel-bag-purchase-511667.html


----------



## iciii

3 for me...
Black jumbo shw
2.55 227 matte black ghw
M/l beige Clair ghw

And still searching for red jumbo...


----------



## Ribbon

I have 3 x 2.55's and an evening bag so far. I need to use them more I think. Id like a tweed version..


----------



## VannaLe

1=jumbo black caviar
2=reissuefonce 227
3=jumbo red caviar
4=jumbo blk patent
5=jumbo taupe patent
6=beige caviar bowler tote


----------



## Bethc

Updated with the new additions:

Black GST
2005 Black 2.55
Black patent med flap
09C Red Jumbo Caviar flap
Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
Pink metallic 2.55 
Dk sliver imeless tclutch
Beige caviar pouchette
Pink caviar pouchette

WOC - 2.55 Red Patent SHW
WOC - Sliver lambskin
WOC - black caviar ghw
Paris/NY long wallet


----------



## honeyshopper

1 Jumbo Black Caviar GHW
2 Jumbo Black Distressed Hybrid SHW
3 Jumbo 08 Dark Red Lamb GHW
4 Jumbo Vintage Brown Lamb GHW

5 WOC Black Half Moon
6 WOC Black Caviar Quilted GHW


----------



## babyontheway

I have sold a few of my bags- so here is what I currently have
Caviar jumbo (black, red and white)
Navy Patent GST
Purple Caviar 31 tote
Black chain tote (forget name)
Black elastic tote
Black large camera case
Metallic navy medium camera case
Brown lambskin small flap
Two tone purple/pink flap
E/W black and white tote
Brilliant WOC
Bronze reissue WOC
Green lamb reissue WOC


----------



## cassandra22007

I only have one, a very special silver patent leather GST! Since I started buying designer bags a few years ago I usually go with a different brand every time I get something new (with a few exceptions), but I can definitely see a lot more Chanel bags in my future!


----------



## joycezyy

i have 2,
classic flap, m/l + gst


----------



## barbiegirl87

I have the GST with ghw and another on the way. Only started my collection this month.


----------



## charmedmac

1. Beige GST with GHW
2. Beige Claire Jumbo Flap GHW
3. Portobello Tote, Black
4. Red Sevruga Woc
5. Black Caviar Reissue Wallet

--- next up maxi or updated flap


----------



## bregitta

One! Can't wait to buy my first lambskin one next year in Paris mmmm


----------



## pls5

Flaps = 10c red patent, 10c bleu roi lamb, 10c yellow, 09a bleu fonce caviar, black w ghw caviar, 09a grey metallic lamb, fuschia lamb, 10p reddish lamb w ghw, 09a special gold metallic buffalo I believe moscou flap 

Others I have left (I have sold 4 bags recently) are 10p silver strass woc, 09a moscou tote, black large reissue camera case = 12.   Shoul probably have less but hard time even thinking re giving up flaps!!  Thankfully nothing really calling my name either!!  I'd love 11p purpley lamb but so far not 100% about it = good for wallet!!


----------



## yuurei

4 so far. An executive tote, black caviar m/l flap, bordeaux jumbo lambskin flap and a black patent WOC.


----------



## Cool Gal

I have two so far and I bought them in 2010:
1. GST-Beige Clair with GHW
2. Reissue-227 Distressed Matte Black with GHW


----------



## Ms.M

i have 4 - and would love to buy just one more and i think im done


----------



## coco5

1 vintage late 70s if not older. But I looove Chanel and I have a feeling in a few years I'll have a huge collection


----------



## twochubbycheeks

I used to have 5.  
Got rid of the Cream PNY Flap and 2 (black and dark orange) Accordion Flap.

I now only have a Black XL Jumbo Flap and a Pink Jumbo Flap.


----------



## starlettina

I have five:
-M/l black caviar
-226 blue fonce
-mini rouge caviar
- M/l  grey caviar
-grey cocoon messenger


----------



## NYCavalier

Flaps:

Swarovski Crystal Circles Flap 
01 Hot Pink Lambskin GHW
06 Bleu Fonce Caviar Jumbo SHW
08 metallic grey patent jumbo shw
08? Hidden Sequien Maxi shw
09 black calf 227 reissue rhw
10 grey calf 226 reissue rhw
10 black caviar maxi shw
10 black caviar jumbo ghw
10 bleu roi caviar jumbo shw
10 blue roi lamb jumbo shw
10 muliticolor jumbo shw 
10 silver lamb jumbo shw
10 gold patent jumbo ghw
10 pink patent chevron jumbo shw
10 gray patent jumbo shw
10 black caviar mini shw
11 hot pink patent mini shw
11 purple lamb 226 reissue -- pre-ordered w/ P

Non-Flaps:
08 Black Tote w/ Studs
08 Medallion black caviar shw
08 black caviar timeless envelope woc shw
10 black calf reissue messenger rhw
10 silver lamb woc shw
10 Navy Chic and Glitter Tote shw
10 Black caviar nature flap
10 Soho exclusive portobello
11 black caviar woc ghw
11 taupe chain around maxi
11 black chain around maxi
11 "blue" buffalo chain around maxi


.. i might have forgot a couple, but this is what I know is in my closet right now


----------



## designer307

I have 7...

~Black Caviar Med/Lge Classic Flap w/silver hardware
~White Caviar Med/Lge Classic Flap w/silver hardware
~Black Caviar Petite Shopping Tote w/gold hardware
~Black Caviar East/West Flap w/gold hardware
~Black Caviar Timeless Clutch w/silver hardware
~Black Lambskin Wallet on a Chain w/silver hardware
~Beige Clair Med/Lge Classic Flap w/gold hardware


I really want to add a red flap to my collection.


----------



## pls5

wow nycav we need a family photo please!!!!!

i have sold some off... now i am at 7 classic flaps, 1 cocoon, 1 woc, 1 reissue camera case and 2 paris-moscou bags... am strategizing re what to sell next b/c don't use them all... and then maybe get the ss purple as well... but maybe fall with have caviar?!?!?? that would be ideal


----------



## tooshies

I now have 30 bags! I really need to trim my collection down but don't even know where to start.....


----------



## SINinja2978

I have an assortment-most are black.

1.Black Jumbo Patent leather flap with silver hardware
2.Black Jumbo Caviar flap with silver hardware
3.Black Metallic  2.55 (227) 
4.Fuschia Jumbo Lambskin flap with silver hardware
5. Green bubble quilt flap (large size)
6. Gray bubble quilt hobo 
7.Coral Walk of Fame (large) 
8.Original Black Caviar Coco Cabas
9.Original Black Patent Leather Coco Cabas
10. Original Denim Coco Cabas
11. Black with white CC cambon bowler
12.Pink with black CC cambon bucket
13. White with python CC messenger bag
14. Black timeless clutch in caviar with silver hardware
15. Black small bon bon (triangle shape)
16. Black large bon bon 
17. Silver graphic edge flap 
18. Silver Melrose gradient tote
19. Black large rock and chain
20. Black large stretch spirit 
21. Black Edgy (large one with hanging charm/change purse)
22. San Tropez pink esapadrille looking tote? No one knows the name of this thing
23. White cambon with black cc pochette
24. Miniature 2.55 wristlet/ankle bag in black patent
25. Denim flap in a really really big size with both chains and messenger strap (again has no formal name I can recall-got in spring 2010) 
26. Mini white perforated leather flap with silver hardware
27. Mini pink lambskin flap with silver hardware
28. Black large rodeo drive
29. Black chain around maxi maxi flap with silver hardware
31. Burgundy bubble quilt mini flap messenger style with gold hardware
32. Black Metallic striped woc 2.55 style with silver hardware

are we adding wallets? yikes! that was a challenge of the memory to recall all those bags when not in the closet with them! I think I need to start a data base.


----------



## serene

oh my collection sound so small compared to all yours 
I have:
black caviar m/l with shw
red caviar m/l with ghw


----------



## Gellibeans

I Have 3  
Black PST caviar with Gold hardware 
Black Caviar classic  medium flap with Silver hardware  
Black Medallion with Gold hardware


----------



## Dawn72

SINinja2978 said:


> I have an assortment-most are black.



Holy batman that's a lotta bags!! 

I have three .. GST, Jumbo single flap and a wallet to match them both


----------



## shasha_83

I bought My first last week , double flap jumbo with ghw.


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Updated with the new additions:
> 
> Black GST
> 2005 Black 2.55
> Black patent med flap
> 09C Red Jumbo Caviar flap
> Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
> Pink metallic 2.55
> Dk sliver imeless tclutch
> Beige caviar pouchette
> Pink caviar pouchette
> 
> WOC - Fuschia camilla shw
> WOC - Sliver lambskin
> WOC - black caviar ghw
> Paris/NY long wallet



Recently added:
Purple cardigan woc
11P Red half moon woc, 
11C Fuschia med/large patent flap 

also waiting for my Pink jumbo caviar flap


----------



## kati37

Well I've got one but my mother has 2 which I borrow regularly


----------



## txuguelph

classic m/l in black caviar with gold hw
classic jumbo in beige caviar with gold hw
reissue 226 calf in metallic blue
reissue 226 calf in metallic purple
reissue 226 patent in red


----------



## juliewoo

No Chanel for me....yet!

Can someone tell me what 11P & 11C means please?

thank-you 

xx


----------



## Bethc

^^ I know theres a thread that explains it, but basically:

11 = 2011
C= cruise
P= spring
A= fall

There are different "acts" in spring and fall, but they still are P and A, so you'll see someone say 2011 Spring -act 1, it would still be 11P

Hth!


----------



## Ladylu1

-Classic m/l in black caviar with gold hw.
-Classic Jumbo in black lambskin with gold hw.
In a few days.........Woc reissue black gold hw.
In a few days..........Woc caviar black gold hw.


----------



## juliewoo

Thank-you Bethc, it's a bit confusing!!

xx


----------



## SINinja2978

Dawn72 said:


> Holy batman that's a lotta bags!!
> 
> I have three .. GST, Jumbo single flap and a wallet to match them both




If I listed my lv's and gucci's we'd be here forever. Been collecting a long long time. I love them all very much. However, envious you have a GST. I always wanted one!!!


----------



## Dawn72

SINinja2978 said:


> If I listed my lv's and gucci's we'd be here forever. Been collecting a long long time. I love them all very much. However, envious you have a GST. I always wanted one!!!



Curious .. Why do you not get a GST?


----------



## brandedbags

1) Medallion ghw
2) m/l lambskin black
3) Jumbo single flap beige
4) Paris biarritz small


----------



## luciabugia

Nat said:


> LOL, no, not because of Hermes. Because I had too many bags, that's why. *You can only use and have so many bags, right? And I'm not a collector*.


 
Me too.. I'm feeling guilty everytime I look open my closet..too many bags sitting pretty.  With that said, I only have 6 Chanels on top of others ush:


----------



## FlipDiver

8 so far! (if you include WOCs) 

1. Black ligne cambon small tote
2. Black lambskin M/L classic flap w/GHW
3. Black lambskin double sided jumbo w/GHW
4. Black caviar Maxi w/SHW
5. Red caviar Sevruga WOC w/SHW
6. Black caviar Sevruga WOC w/SHW
7. White caviar Half Moon WOC
8. Black lambskin Mini Flap w/GHW
7. Grey vintage purse w/GHW
8. Black In Business vinyl flap w/SHW


----------



## SINinja2978

Dawn72 said:


> Curious .. Why do you not get a GST?


 
Don't laugh, but I always got distracted by some other bag. I have had so many on the counter ready to take home (all focused on it) and than my eyes start to wander....


----------



## Yanca

I only have the basics for now.
1. black jumbo caviar  single flap with GHW my first
2. black caviar mini flap in SHW
3. black GST in SHW

I want to get:
A WOC and a m/l flap in caviar beige!!!


----------



## Dawn72

SINinja2978 said:


> Don't laugh, but I always got distracted by some other bag. I have had so many on the counter ready to take home (all focused on it) and than my eyes start to wander....



Hehe .. You know what, the GST and you were just never meant to be ...


----------



## St Germain

I have one black classic for many many years! It is my first and only Chanel.


----------



## SINinja2978

Dawn72 said:


> Hehe .. You know what, the GST and you were just never meant to be ...



One day! One day I will do it!!!


----------



## thinkofhannah

i have three.. first is the black gst, second is maxi red caviar flap 
and the most rescent one is the bl;ue patent in the business flap..


----------



## newmommy_va

4 so far and looking for more...


----------



## FlipDiver

In order of acquisition:

1. Black ligne cambon small tote
2. Black lambskin M/L classic flap w/GHW
3. Black lambskin double sided jumbo w/GHW
4. Black caviar Maxi w/SHW
5. Red caviar Sevruga WOC w/SHW
6. Black caviar Sevruga WOC w/SHW
7. White caviar Half Moon WOC
8. Black lambskin Mini Flap w/GHW
7. Grey vintage purse w/GHW
8. Black In Business vinyl flap w/SHW
9. Red In Business calfskin flap

Eyeing one more (tote) and then that's it!! (until Spring Act II)


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I have two so far, one in brown caviar and one in black lambskin, both with silver hardware.


----------



## CokoDiva

Three so far; but, my collection will be growing as I saw a couple of new items that I want


----------



## DizzyFairy

order that i got..
1. Black lambskin mini GHW
2. Beige lambskin quilted tote..
That is all for now


----------



## cherrycola

I have 3:
10A Grey Caviar Jumbo Classic Flap SHW
Black Caviar M/L Classic Flap GHW
10A Red Caviar WOC SHW

And I love them all!


----------



## izaku0608

I have one so far.. The classic jumbo flap in black caviar with silver hardware.. Love it!! It's so roomy and can fit everything I need!!! Hopefully my small collection will grow in time.. Chanels are getting so pricey!!


----------



## c4ntik2006

let's see:

- Black Jumbo GHW Caviar
- Black Jumbo SHW Caviar
- Brown Jumbo SHW
- Black Maxi GHW Lambskin
- Black Maxi GHW Caviar (double flap)
- Black Maxi GHW Caviar (single flap)
- Black timeless clutch Lambskin
- Black M/L GHW Caviar
- Black GST GHW Caviar
- Black Medium tote Diamond stich w/ gun metal hardware
- Rouge fonce Camelia Embossed WOC SHW

so yeah..that's it for now


----------



## Stophle

Mine isn't nearly as large or varied as I would like.  Hopefully someday. 

In order of acquisition:

-Large Black w/Black Patent CC's Cambon tote
-Black w/white leather CC's Cambon Reporter (the smaller size I believe)
-Black old, stiff caviar Jumbo w/SHW
-Black old, stiff caviar GST w/SHW

Someday I want to add more, colored Jumbo's, I adore them!


----------



## Luxe Life

8 so far.  Hoping to add a metallic reissue and then a colored caviar flap then I'm done (I think lol)!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

1.  Pink Quilted Lambskin 2.55 Coco Bag/GHW
2.  Chanel 11" Navy Single Flap Bag w/ Matching Wallet/GHW 
3.  Black Caviar GST/SHW
4.  Black Classic Lambskin Jumbo Flap/GHW
...and waiting on a Red Chanel 3 Flap/SHW (Large) to be delivered.

This has all been in the last month! Omg, can someone say addicted?!?


----------



## ellielily

One, My Black Patent C11 Summer Flap


----------



## ChanelVictim

Just one! A black GST with GHD  Arrived 5 days ago and I still use it ... I can not wait!


----------



## iceshimmer27

I have 2 right now: One cambon tote & the embossed camelia woc...

Can't wait until my birthday!


----------



## imlvholic

My 3 Chanels: All Lambskin Leather
Vintage Black/GH Jumbo Flap
Vintage Black/GH Jumbo Kelly Flap
Black/GH Mini Flap


----------



## clairekirsten

My Mini collection:
1) Black Jumbo w SHW
2) 10A Red Maxi w SHW
3) Black GST w GHW
4) 11C Lipstick Flap in Fuschia 
 
MORE TO COME!!!!


----------



## WindyCityCoco

XL Black Jumbo flap
Nutmeg flap
White flap
Black vintage patent leather tote
Black patent messenger
Black caviar tote
Black speedy/doctor bag
Black patent med flap

I guess that's 8 ....


----------



## CC love

I have got 8 in my collection 
  - Dark brown Portobello Tote w/SHW
  - Black Caviar Medallion Tote w/GHW
  - Black Caviar Jumbo Flap w/GHW
  - Black Lambskin M/L Flap w/SHW
  - Lipstick Red Lambskin M/L Flap w/SHW
  - Taupe Caviar M/L Flap w/SHW
  - Blue Perforated Lambskin M/L Flap w/SHW
  - Black Lambskin Timeless Clutch


----------



## vink

I have 3
 - Burgundy medium CAM
 - a vintage navy 10" classics flap with GH 
 - Gold reissue 227 with RH


----------



## singdizzy

I just have one, classic jumbo flab in black caviar. I want to make the medallion tote my next purchase, but I'm waiting for a bright color - something besides black, beige or white.


----------



## tiffany_lover

I have 2: black caviar jumbo flap and black caviar tote


----------



## FlipDiver

11!


----------



## newmommy_va

*FlipDiver:* Love your family portrait!! Thanks for the pic!  



FlipDiver said:


> 11!


----------



## ilvoelv

2 reissues
1 Chevron patent
1 Cabas
1 vintage chanel jumbo
Soon GST


----------



## krawford

two jumbo caviar with ghw and 3 reissues with ghw


----------



## hazeltt

FlipDiver said:


> 11!






I only have 2 so far. One M/L and one WOC =)


----------



## chleann

I have 5 for now.

1. Black Caviar Jumbo SHW
2. Beige Caviar Jumbo SHW
3. 10A Red Caviar Jumbo SHW
4. Black 226 Calf Reissue GHW
5. Black Lambskin WOC SHW


----------



## girlsnstilettos

Four....clearly not enough


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Updating mine again.  I have 10 total as of right now:

1.  Metallic Dark Grey Medium flap

2.  Metallic Black Reissue 226 with black hardware

3.  Black Lucky Charms Large Reissue flap

4.  Black Patent Timeless Clutch

5.  Black Punk Clutch

6.  Black PNY Flap

7.  Black Baby Coco Cabas

8.  Black Paris-Biarrritz Large Tote

9. 2005 Anniversary Grey Reissue 226

10.  2005 Red medium lambskin flap


And yes, still tweaking it.  I'm still hoping for a medium blue roi lambskin, a black reissue 226 with gold hardware, and a chain around hobo.




bulletproofsoul said:


> My collection keeps changing.  Right now I have 8:
> 
> 1.  Metallic Dark Grey Medium flap
> 
> 2.  Metallic Black Reissue 226
> 
> 3.  Black Lucky Charms Large Reissue flap
> 
> 4.  Black Patent Timeless Clutch
> 
> 5.  Black Punk Clutch
> 
> 6.  Black PNY Flap
> 
> 7.  Black Baby Coco Cabas
> 
> 8.  Black Paris-Biarrritz Large Tote
> 
> 
> Still not done "perfecting" the collection.  Sometimes I have to try things out for a while to know if they mesh, and I've had a change of direction with respect to sizes.  There are a few bags (not limited to just those in my sig) that I would like to add.  I think I'd at the very least like to add a black medium lambskin flap and a red medium lambskin flap along with a 2005 grey reissue 226.  (And maybe kick out a couple along the way.)
> 
> And there will always be something I want, I'm afraid.


----------



## Gablala

Eight, and wanting more ...

- maxi classic lambskin lightbrown with matte gold hw
- on the road tote - grey
- jumbo classic black in silver hw
- 255 reissue double compartment in grey
- jumbo classic lambskin fuchsia with light gold hw - personalized
- 227 reissue blue patent
- GST red fonce with brushed silver hw
- baby cabas in black


----------



## Jerseygirl02

5 and counting....had to settle for 1 every other year because I've been spreading the love to other labels. Shhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------



## Cityfashionista

I have 14 & 3 wallets.


----------



## applepie019

i have 2 , a camellia chocolate bar flap and pink camellia embossed WOC


----------



## chanel_luv

currently 13 bags, 1 wallet, 1 shoe.
Try to be on :ban: but it's harder than I thought.


----------



## handbagfan13

Nice collection.


----------



## youknowme

6 and 1 wallet


----------



## shopgirl90272

I currently have 12 but it's obviously not enough.  I have my name on the list for the jumbo caviar classic in olive green.


----------



## iciii

Just 4...
1. Black cavair jumbo shw
2. 227 black reissue ghw
3. beige claire medium ghw
4. 11c red cavair jumbo shw (thinking about exchanging to 11p red cavair jumbo)


----------



## ladysarah

...more than I can afford and less than I would like, of course, but that's life. Having said that I have most major occasions covered....


----------



## Virginiamb

I have 3 handbags, and one ring.


----------



## agalarowicz

i have a black caviar jumbo flap and black caviar woc both with sh. i think i'll be satisfied with one more either colored or white bag with gh, i think.


----------



## chelsea25

Three!  A grey jumbo caviar flap, a white lambskin Icons flap bag, and I just added my third, a blue WOC, to my growing collection!  I need to upload pics of my recent addition b/c I'm truly obsessed.


----------



## missgiannina

a  lonely one


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

Hmm,  let me look in my closet:

 1.  Pick caviar jumbo with silver hardware
 2.  Beige caviar jumbo
 3.  Navy blue caviar jumbo
 4.  228 Blue Metallic Jumbo
 5.  Pink caviar ml w/ silver hardware
 6.  Black caviar ml w/ gold hardware
 7.  Brown caviar jumbo
 8.  White caviar jumbo
 9.  Red Patent madison ml bag
10.  Gold patent madison ml bag
11.  Gold 226 metallic bag
12.  Fuschia caviar jumbo 
13.  Red 10A caviar jumbo
14.  Black caviar jumbo with silver hardware
15.  Small black caviar bag
17.  Bronze Metallic jumbo 227 bag
18.  Pink jumbo Kelly bag
19.  Black jumbo Kelly bag
20.  Black caviar GST with gold hardware
21.  Black metallic accordian bag
22.  Timeless clutch in brown caviar
23.  Lambskin small bag (this was my very first Chanel from 17 yrs ago)
24.  Patent m/l black bag
25.  Navy blue caviar tote bag
26.  Lambskin  creme beige M/L bag
27.  Red patent Chanel bag

28.  Several pieces of Chanel wallets
29.  5 Chanel sunglasses


 Looking forward to adding more to my collection.


----------



## jessdressed

Just one. I need to add to my collection stat!


----------



## love_miu

4  I think it is slightly excessive, but most are vintage and they are of such good quality. I am looking to purchase a black reissue and a PTT in the distant future, all things being equal.


----------



## duckiee

LUVLVBAGS wow!!! That's a collection!


I have:

1. Grey 227 reissue 
2. Black 226 reissue w GHW
3. Black lambskin M/L w SHW
4. Beige caviar jumbo w GHW
5. Black caviar timeless clutch 


Hoping to add a coloured mini flap soon!


----------



## yuurei

5 bags at the moment.  I bought all the essentials 
A black executive tote, dk red lambskin jumbo, black caviar m/l, patent black WOC and a beige ultimate soft.


----------



## VivianYY

Three

1. Black 227 reissue w GHW
2. Black w white stitching Classic Flap w SHW
3. Black Patent 226 reissue w SHW


----------



## LaLa06

1. white jumbo
2. Blue lamb Maxi
3. medium lamb black classic flap
4. Charm red lamb classic flap
5. camelila pink WOC
6. Brilliant red patent WOC
7. grey 226 reissue
8. metallic black 227 reissue
9. Pink lamb mini flap
10. black caviar mini flap
11. black patent mini flap


----------



## bagLoVera

3 & I think 3 more will complete my Chanel collection 

1. black Cambon tote w/patent C's
2. black Jumbo flap in caviar w/shw 
3. black Paris Biarritz tote


----------



## scooterella

I have 3 so far.

- Reissue 226 Black with GHW
- Maxi Black in Caviar, single flap
- Fuchsia wallet


----------



## catsinthebag

yuurei said:


> 5 bags at the moment.  I bought all the essentials
> A black executive tote, dk red lambskin jumbo, black caviar m/l, patent black WOC and a beige ultimate soft.



What a great collection -- you really do have all the essentials!


----------



## catsinthebag

Two for me: black caviar WOC with SHW and black reissue flap with silver hw.


----------



## Crescent Shadow

*LUVLVBAGS* amazing closet!

for me, so far only 3:
pale green jumbo classic flap in lambskin, shw.
grey caviar GST.
pink/black petite cambon.


----------



## dlynn

I have 4 ~

Cerf Tote/White
Cerf Tote/Black
Camera Bag/White
Jumbo Flap/Silver Metallic


----------



## newmommy_va

*dlynn: *Beautiful family portrait!! Thanks for sharing the pic!! (The metallic flap is so Gorgeous!!!) 



dlynn said:


> I have 4 ~
> 
> Cerf Tote/White
> Cerf Tote/Black
> Camera Bag/White
> Jumbo Flap/Silver Metallic


----------



## dlynn

newmommy_va said:


> *dlynn: *Beautiful family portrait!! Thanks for sharing the pic!! (The metallic flap is so Gorgeous!!!)



Thank You newmommy! It was my xmas present and it is a favorite! 
Do you live in VA? I do too!


----------



## gymangel812

5 for me:





black caviar m/l SWH, black with gold lace m/l
pink patent mini, taupe caviar e/w
pink caviar m/l with ghw


----------



## bluetooth101

^^ love your pink patent mini!! What season is it from??? Amazing collection!


----------



## diera23

bluetooth101 said:


> ^^ love your pink patent mini!! What season is it from??? Amazing collection!



11c


----------



## dlynn

^Love your Chanels. . . nice colors!


----------



## handbagfan13




----------



## lisachen08

5 

jumbo black caviar w/ ghw

m/l black patent flap w/ shw

sparkle & glitter iconic flap w/ shw (the one blake lively was photographed wearing when she was wearing the matching purple-ish/pink dress hanging out with uncle karl)

m/l gold flap w/ black lace (same as the one above that gymangel has!) 

green WOC sevurga

a 6th one on the way i customized it during the customization party back in october at the san francisco chanel store! woot! so excited because i haven't seen IRL!! a little scared too because you can't return it if you don't like it  -__- eeks!


----------



## Girlnyc76

1. Black caviar jumbo with silver hardware

2. Black vintage lambskin jumbo with gold hardware

3.  Black cerf tote with gold hardware

4. Black GST with gold hardware

5.  Blue GST with gunmetal hardware

6.  Black classic with silver hardware

7.  Red classic with gold hardware

8.  Vintage Black Clutch

9.  Black patent timeless clutch

10.  Pink timeless clutch

11.  Black satin with camilia  flower on side (not sure of the style name)

12.  Red caviar maxi

13.  Black vinyl in the business flap (bought this year)

14. Black lambskin classic with gold hardware

15.  m/l Glitter bag 

16.  Beige jumbo double flap with gold hardware (bought this year)

I also have a wallet, planner, scarves, 8 pairs of shoes, and jewelry


----------



## jasmine10003

Four, plus one wallet.  All in black caviar with GHW, except the wallet is lambskin with silver.

Maxi, single flap
GST
M/l flap
Mini

Next purchase is going to be a clutch of some kind, for those very formal occasions!  Am trying to build up a collection that can cover everything, once I have the basics, will start branching out...  at least I never buy other brands anymore, so in a way, I'm saving money, right?!


----------



## smiley

Just added 2 to my collection 

New Pink caviar WOC
New large JM - blk
Cerf tote-blk
Red caviar WOC
Dual metallic reissue-blk
Maxi lambskin GHW
Maxi blue cav. SHW
M/L beige flap GHW
Timeless clutch -blk
Jumbo cav. SHW


----------



## smiley

Oops.........forgot my beloved large camera bag!


----------



## lavenderlilz

Two:
Large black 2.55 reissue with gold hardware
Medium pink degrade 2.55 reissue with silver hardware


----------



## HoyaLV

I have 10 bags (6 of which are flaps) and counting. I'm thinking about selling some of my non-flap bags because I rarely use them, except for my trusty GST which I use for school.  I'm pretty obsessed with flaps!


----------



## glamourbag

I only have 4 but love them:

Black patent m/l SHW
2011C fuchsia patent m/l SHW
2010 glitter fabric (blue into pink) m/l SHW
WOC in Vieux Rose patent SHW


----------



## newmommy_va

*jasmine10003*: I just saw a black satin lionhead clutch at Saks, and it was so cute!! And I agree with your bag buying logic... you're definitely saving money  



jasmine10003 said:


> Four, plus one wallet. All in black caviar with GHW, except the wallet is lambskin with silver.
> 
> Maxi, single flap
> GST
> M/l flap
> Mini
> 
> Next purchase is going to be a clutch of some kind, for those very formal occasions! Am trying to build up a collection that can cover everything, once I have the basics, will start branching out... at least I never buy other brands anymore, so in a way, I'm saving money, right?!


----------



## allegradiamore

Got 3 turning 4...


----------



## WildLikeFox

One! Hoping to add some more very soon...


----------



## mycarryon

Added a few more:
8. White cotton club tote
9. Red patent 11C Just Mademoiselle with silver reissue handles
10. Black with SHW caviar jumbo flap
11. Fuschia/dark pink key holder 11C



mycarryon said:


> Let's see, I've owned and sold a few but here's what I got so far:
> 1. Black patent medium flap
> 2. Dark red (this year) jumbo flap SHW (just got last month)
> 3. Ecru jumbo flap SHW (just got 2 weeks ago)
> 4. Navy vintage tote
> 5. Red PST SHW
> 6. Black PST GHW (first bag)
> 7. Black with black patent large cambon tote
> 
> Possibly buying the white cotton club tote from a consignment shop...still debating.


----------



## FreshLilies

WildLikeFox said:


> One! Hoping to add some more very soon...



Same!


----------



## Angels&Demons

I have 4 but I am looking for the 5th!


----------



## jasmine10003

newmommy_va said:


> *jasmine10003*: I just saw a black satin lionhead clutch at Saks, and it was so cute!! And I agree with your bag buying logic... you're definitely saving money



Ooooooooh!    And isn't it easy to save more money by buying more bags before they go up in price again?!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

LOL!! Absolutely!! 



jasmine10003 said:


> Ooooooooh!  And isn't it easy to save more money by buying more bags before they go up in price again?!!!


----------



## nadineluv

9!!!
I'm addicted. I always say "this will be the last Chanel" I said that 5 Chanels ago. LOL


----------



## Flyboy2

I have 2 right now 3 will be coming in two weeks and then 4 is just a little more down the road, then I am DONE !!!!!!


----------



## Canneiv

I have 6 Chanel right now. I used to have 2 more, but I sold them a year ago. 

1.  Black m/l lambskin classic with GHW
2.  Black GST with SHW
3.  Purple reissue with RHW
4.  Levander clutch with chain 
5.  Light pink lambskin classic with SHW
6.  White Caviar classic with SHW

Sold Chanel: 
1. Vintage White small lambskin classic with GHW 
2. White coco cabas tote 

I know I'm addicted to Chanel. I love all my Chanel and I sold them when I find out it'd not my type of bag. I'm happy to find them a new home.  I think I'm okay right now, but can't promise myself that I will not buy another Chanel.


----------



## GGGirl

1. GST black caviar SHW
2. Jumbo black caviar SHW
3. Chanel 3 mini black lambskin SWH
4. Vintage mini black caviar GHW
5. Credit card case black caviar
6. Wallet black lambskin GHW
Waiting list for a black 225 or 226 reissue or black caviar m/l


----------



## jjoooo

I have 10. Can't get enough of them. Other people wouldn't even know. I'm the only one that know the difference because they are all alike


----------



## clu13

I have 5 - I swore I'd never want another bag of any kind when I got my first . . .


----------



## Princess CFD

I have 5 and  I'm saving for my dream everyday bag : Black GST with GHW


----------



## Borse1224

In my Chanel Family:
Small black lambskin SHW
Black 225 reissue Ghw
Black caviar pst Ghw
Caviar wallet

Have on wait list for a red or black quilted caviar WOC 
I  love Chanel!!


----------



## PurseXaXholic

One


----------



## EsotericOne

three bags, two wallets, and a couple of pieces of cj!


----------



## krawford

I am down to 2.  My black caviar maxi with GHW and my recently purchased beige Clair jumbo with SHW.


----------



## Karilove

1. Jumbo black caviar ghw
2. Medium all black flap
3. Mini black patent shw
4. Mini light beige/light pink lambskin rose gold hw 

Wish list
1. 226 distressed calfskin black ghw


----------



## Angel124ev

one


----------



## mummy.carol

13 purses:
1 gst ( rose fonce caviar with vintage 
1 ptt ( black caviar wt ghw)
1 medallion tote ( beige wt ghw)
1 jumbo flap ( black caviar with shw)
2 m/l flaps ( both lamb skin: black wt ghw &beige wt ghw)
1 226 reissue ( dusty pink wt vintage hw)
1 225 reissue(limited edition)- black with ruthenium hw
1 mini flap (black lambskin wt ghw)
1 hidden chain tote (red lambskin wt shw)
1 zip around tote ( soft caviar wt shw)
1 lucky symbols  (orangey patented wt 
1 e/w traveline canvas flap ( beige )

Next item on wish list: dark beige half moon flap


----------



## luvpandas8

i only have one and it is a black caviar maxi ghw


----------



## honeyrub

9:
2 GST
1 M/L
1 Jumbo
2 Maxi
1 WOC
2 Reissue 227

Wishlist:
Reissue 226
Minis


----------



## Sabinalynn

2
Mini flap
Expandable flap
Both black


----------



## porcelet

4 at the moment and some CJ.

- Black caviar M/L flap
- Patent WOC
- Rose fonce lambskin mini
- Black lambskin wallet

Wish list:

- GST
- Reissue


----------



## vink

At the moment:
3 Jumbo
3 227
1 m/l
2 WOC
4 seasonal 
Some CJs

I have 2 more bags coming.  At the rate I'm going, I hope I can slow down until cruise.


----------



## nadineluv

Karilove said:


> 1. Jumbo black caviar ghw
> 2. Medium all black flap
> 3. Mini black patent shw
> 4. Mini light beige/light pink lambskin rose gold hw
> 
> Wish list
> 1. 226 distressed calfskin black ghw
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726418


I love your all black medium flap! It's gorgeous!!!!
When did you get it, & if you don't mind....what was the price. I want one!!!


----------



## Laziza

15 bags


----------



## Martinibeach

I have 11 bags and 4 wallets and feel they are way to many. As I am thinking about bag #12 I may sell 1-2 that I do not use that often. So hard to decide which one(s) as all are my favorites, this may sound crazy but I love them equally...


----------



## Karilove

nadineluv said:
			
		

> I love your all black medium flap! It's gorgeous!!!!
> When did you get it, & if you don't mind....what was the price. I want one!!!



Hi! Thank you! Well I got it a few months ago but it's actually a vintage that's in almost perfect condition! The bags from 1998 if you can believe it and I paid $2850 for it. There was actually a jumbo from 11p I think that I wanted but couldn't find... But I actually love this one more because it looks a little different from the current flap shape.


----------



## Karilove

nadineluv said:
			
		

> I love your all black medium flap! It's gorgeous!!!!
> When did you get it, & if you don't mind....what was the price. I want one!!!



Also here's a comparison picture of the newer one and mine. My hardware is actually resin and not flat black like the newer one. Also I've heard that the black on the newer one scratches over time when using the turn knob. Just an FYI for you. I also borrowed the second pic from a fellow tpfer


----------



## sugaryblue

3 items 
- lambskin m/l w shw in lavender
- carviar m/l w shw in black
- classic card holder? (not sure what it's called coz looks like a small coin pouch) in blk

Happy for now but reissue is growing on me


----------



## Shindess

Currently have 2, classic flap WoC in a metallic gunmetal with shw and a XL coco cabas. 

Hoping to get a 227 reissue in black with shw as a gift to myself on my 21 st birthday. I also would like 5 other bags I've had my eye on but will wait for my tax rebate and see how much difference my pay packet will look this month with all the overtime I've been doing!

Fingers crossed my collection will grow!


----------



## AhCapp

I only have 2. Black jumbo caviar SHW and black m/l caviar GHW. The jumbo will be for my every day use while the m/l will be for weddings or special dates with hubby. I'm very happy and very content for a long long time.


----------



## rania1981

I don't want to count, I won't be able to justify buying more


----------



## vink

rania1981 said:
			
		

> I don't want to count, I won't be able to justify buying more



I know you have some gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Samantha S

I only have one Chanel, jumbo black caviar ghw. And I love it to pieces!


----------



## jacc

GGGirl said:
			
		

> 1. GST black caviar SHW
> 2. Jumbo black caviar SHW
> 3. Chanel 3 mini black lambskin SWH
> 4. Vintage mini black caviar GHW
> 5. Credit card case black caviar
> 6. Wallet black lambskin GHW
> Waiting list for a black 225 or 226 reissue or black caviar m/l



U certainly love black! Hehe....


----------



## Orchidlady

I have 3 Chanel flaps (1 jumbo, 1 m/l, 1 mini), 3 other Chanel bags (CAM, Lady Braid, and ITB), 2 WOCs, and a timeless clutch  Thinking of getting a reissue 226 or another jumbo.


----------



## Dawn72

I have six! I meant to stop at four.


----------



## Pursebop

rania1981 said:
			
		

> I don't want to count, I won't be able to justify buying more



That's exactly my sentiment ... I don't want to chronologically list them out here because logically its in excess! And I have several on my fall list yet! 
So I'll just say 'a diverse and generous collection'!


----------



## princessinpink

I only have 3 but this my favourite!


----------



## Pursebop

princessinpink said:
			
		

> I only have 3 but this my favourite!



This is precious!


----------



## wendyoy

I have 7 so far, and would like to have more


----------



## LuxBagLVr

2.A medallion tote in black caviar ghw and a small flap in black lambskin also with GHW.Hoping to add a couple more flaps,a WOC and a GST to my collection in the coming years


----------



## ironic568

11 and a Porte Yen wallet


----------



## chachaching

Two, both black:
Maxi lambskin with SHW (single flap)
Jumbo caviar with GHW (double flap)
dreaming of having more...


----------



## nadineluv

Karilove said:


> Also here's a comparison picture of the newer one and mine. My hardware is actually resin and not flat black like the newer one. Also I've heard that the black on the newer one scratches over time when using the turn knob. Just an FYI for you. I also borrowed the second pic from a fellow tpfer
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1726583



I love yours! The other one is still nice, but if I had to choose I would definitely pick yours. You got a deal on that bag....Jealous!


----------



## lovesbmw

hikarupanda said:


> I also was addicted to LV b4 and own 10 at a time, then I started getting tired of all monogram products (doesn't matter if it's multicolor or mini or vernis or whatever) so I sell them one after another.  I am actually selling the 2nd to the last in my LV collection (I only plan to keep my Damier Belem PM) so that I can save more $$$$ on Chanel.


I need to sell some LV , also to fund my love for chanel.


----------



## lovesbmw

I'll confess i have 20


----------



## LouChanMiuBal

lovesbmw said:


> I'll confess i have 20



20??wow....you are lucky 
I only have 1 at the moment. Need to save up and buy Maxi Red Caviar...Gosh, they are so expensive


----------



## Blondinca

3 bags, 1 wallet, 1 sun glasses


----------



## Borse1224

This is my Chanel family!! More to come &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## closeyourhead

I have fourteen, mostly classics in lambskin. No reissues since I do not like calfskin.


----------



## Pucci_Italy

I have three flaps.....all classic jumbo size

Black caviar GHW single flap
Silver lambskin SHW single flap
White Caviar SHW double flap

plus other chanel accessories 
...I posted pictures of my entire chanel collection 
in a dedicated reveal thread one month ago...

always hoping to increase the collection.......but 
so hard with present and future prices.......


----------



## cheekflicks

Currently 
Classics
Black caviar jumbo with SHW
Met grey lamb medium with RHW
11P red caviar jumbo with SHW
Beige caviar jumbo with GHW
Reissues
Black distressed patent reissue with GHW 227
Black aged calf camera bag with aged RHW
WOC
Black quilted caviar woc
Patent red camellia woc

Looking to add something navy and/or mini to the collection next


----------



## smiley

About 10 but starting to get tired of the same "look" ;-(  Really thinking about Celine lately.


----------



## mcpro

Currently have 4 next week it's 5

Jumbo black lambskin SHW
Jumbo 11p red soft caviar SHW
M/L black caviar GHW
M/L beige Clair caviar GHW
 By next week ... Jumbo white caviar SHW


----------



## jessdressed

Only 2 but wishing for more. Maxi and woc.


----------



## Jujubay

I have 5. Feeling like smiley lately, cant stop thinking about Celine too.


----------



## vronika

with my latest addition arrived today, 3 total.


----------



## sanga

I have 13 bags and I am done.


----------



## sorbetmotorbag

3 bags, 1 wallet. I think I am done


----------



## ErinSheridan

Currently 12 bags (just sold 2) and 1 zip around wallet.


----------



## CPA

I have 30, I need to stop.


----------



## pro_shopper

I currently have 18 Chanel bags.


----------



## Flyboy2

CPA said:


> I have 30, I need to stop.




30 seriously wow yes you do either that or open your own shop  are yours all new or a mix of pre loved and new?


----------



## asdf08

4 flaps + 1 wallet. happy & done...


----------



## CPA

Flyboy2 said:


> 30 seriously wow yes you do either that or open your own shop  are yours all new or a mix of pre loved and new?


 
I would say 80% new and others are pre-love discontinued ones.


----------



## bulletproofsoul

13 at the moment, and one card holder.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

12 I love them all and don't feel the "urge" to buy more


----------



## Leviathina

6 years ago, owning the Chanel Jumbo Flap in black caviar with SHW was a dream for me. Last year, DH gave me a GST for my birthday. Love it to bits but after that, I have this insatiable craves for more quilted bags. I got my second chanel just 2 months after that/ It was a classic m/l flap in black caviar. Decided the M/L was too tiny so i took the plunge and just bought myself my dream bag a week ago. Though I know I've spend a fortune on them(gosh, my mom or my mother in law must never ever know how much it cost) I didn't feel bad, I was very happy. No regrets! So I currently have 3 Chanel bags. I would love to own another jumbo flap in beige in future.


----------



## venusmoon70

I had more before but I sold quite a number of bags and I have 12 now. 1 for each month of the year!! )


----------



## qpidnew

Recently I bought one for myself at Paris. Classic medium beige with silver hardware. Haha. Haven't think on how or when to use it. Still safely store in the closet.


----------



## Nat

I've owned about 20 Chanel bags, now I have 2. And 2 PNY wallets.


----------



## jacc

venusmoon70 said:
			
		

> I had more before but I sold quite a number of bags and I have 12 now. 1 for each month of the year!! )



That's a gd one.. 1 for each mth!! Lol... I'll love to be like that too!


----------



## JJ70

5 bags so far.
Classic flap m/l black 90
Classic flap backpack black 90
Timeless medallion tote white 08-09
WOC medallion black 10
GST tote dark blue 11
Mini classic flap green 12
I  them all.


----------



## jjbb7

one black classic jumbo lampskin


----------



## Cristal lyn

Five! I would love to add a beige to my collection, but I don't like the "new" beige. Is it just me, or is it more honey-colored?


----------



## CDN_DIVA

I have a black large double flap with silver hardware and a white with silver hardware pst ( both from darling boyfriend) a wallet, sunglasses and earrings all accumulated with one year at this rate who knows what will happen ......


----------



## Avelyn

Started with a red GST, mademoiselle, earrings and  then wallet. More to come!


----------



## maddy808

Just started to like chanel
I have one bag a black caviar pst that I bought preloved from a local consignment store, but in mint condition and love I it to death.


----------



## Pinkydlhm

I had 21 Chanel bags but now down to 18.


----------



## PinayRN

so far i have: 1 Classic Caviar WOC with shw, 1 Classic Caviar wallet with gold hw, 1 red french riviera with shw and 1 black on gold pondichery. Happy and content at the moment.


----------



## rynnzy

Omg! Most of u guys got a lot chanels! 
I hv 1 white caviar jumbo, 1 m/l beige and 1 e/w. hopefully to get 12a jumbo and pondichery before end this year ><


----------



## CazzaJ

Only two at the moment! A jumbo and a medium single flap, single strap (my first and my favourite)!
Both in black caviar with GHW.
Saving for number three, on my wish list are: m/l black caviar GHW, jumbo black caviar SHW and m/l beige GHW
Also have, two necklaces, gold chain charm belt, little black dress, silk camellia brooch and a J12 with diamond markers.


----------



## Tinagirl11

1 black caviar jumbo
1 beige clair lamb mini
1 silver aged calf mini reissue
1 bordeaux caviar half moon woc

Going back and forth between letting go or keeping my jumbo for a m/l.


----------



## pink2356

I had 10. I sold them all rather have the money in the bank


----------



## shoe_a_holic

Goldensx5 said:


> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419


wow!!!!!


----------



## vastare

I have 8 Chanels thus far .....next purchase will be Black distressed Reissue with ghw

Black lambskin vintage XL Flap
Black caviar jumbo with shw
Black caviar vintage jumbo with ghw
Black soft caviar 2011 timeless tote with shw
Black medium caviar with ghw
Black lambskin vintage mini with ghw
Black caviar classic clutch
Black caviar wallet

Missing in this picture are mu clutch and wallet and my XL vintage Flap which is new acquire


----------



## ChaneLisette

vastare said:


> I have 8 Chanels thus far .....next purchase will be Black distressed Reissue with ghw
> 
> Black lambskin vintage XL Flap
> Black caviar jumbo with shw
> Black caviar vintage jumbo with ghw
> Black soft caviar 2011 timeless tote with shw
> Black medium caviar with ghw
> Black lambskin vintage mini with ghw
> Black caviar classic clutch
> Black caviar wallet
> 
> Missing in this picture are mu clutch and wallet and my XL vintage Flap which is new acquire


Great collection! It makes me want to add more black to mine.


----------



## floriade

I have 17 and I'm on handbags ban until November (I can still purchase shoes and accessories though)


----------



## thetuk

Thus far, I have the following:

1. Black halfmoon WOC
2. Red CC WOC
3. Black reissue 227 RHW
4. Jumbo beige clair GHW
5. Jumbo black SHW
6. M/L black GHW
7. CC Tote (sorry can't remember exact model...)


----------



## oliviayao

I have 3,but all in black 

black 225 Reissue SHW
black lambskin M/L size classic flap SHW
black caviar Maxi class flap SHW


----------



## AvaCui0810

4
1 black lambskin m/l
1 black 227 2.55
1 black cerf
1 seasonal bag bought in 2008 forget the name


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Currently my Chanel collection consists of:

27 Bags

4 wallets

9 pairs of shoes

Of the 27 bags...

5 are classic flaps

2 are reissues


----------



## ririan

used to have more but had downsized to 4. hoping to add one more woc and those will be all I will have for a long long time.


----------



## llufkin

imlvholic said:


> My 3 Chanels: All Lambskin Leather
> Vintage Black/GH Jumbo Flap
> Vintage Black/GH Jumbo Kelly Flap
> Black/GH Mini Flap


Love your Kelly..so classy!!


----------



## Virginiamb

I have down sized tremendously in the past month.
2 jumbos
1 ITB
1 Maxi
2 reissues 226
3 Halfmoon wocs
2 m/l flaps
1 clutch


----------



## imlvholic

llufkin said:


> Love your Kelly..so classy!!


Thank you for the compliment, but unfortunately i have not been able to enjoy her that much lately, due to my other bags that i'm so crazy in love right now.


----------



## Kallia

I have a vintage Black Lambskin drawstring with GHW, 
a Compact French Frame billfold long Wallet,
12C A01112 Light Pale Gold Classic Medium Flap with GHW,
A33814 Red Classic quilted lambskin WOC in SHW and 
A46646 Cambon Black WOC.
I would like to have a long caviar wallet A31509 but have no luck so far! Cant find it in Milan, Roma and Paris.


----------



## shoe_a_holic

vastare said:


> I have 8 Chanels thus far .....next purchase will be Black distressed Reissue with ghw
> 
> Black lambskin vintage XL Flap
> Black caviar jumbo with shw
> Black caviar vintage jumbo with ghw
> Black soft caviar 2011 timeless tote with shw
> Black medium caviar with ghw
> Black lambskin vintage mini with ghw
> Black caviar classic clutch
> Black caviar wallet
> 
> Missing in this picture are mu clutch and wallet and my XL vintage Flap which is new acquire


Love your black collection! I have 3 black Chanel & 1 red one. I should post a pic soon


----------



## NewCoachQueen

I have a modest 3- black GHW GST, blk GHW caviar Jumbo, and black patent Camilla Woc--
I see a wallet in my future...


----------



## cbk021726

got a Black GST SHW and a black bifold caviar wallet .. I'm happy with what i have with current prices i dont think i can add anymore on my collection ...


----------



## psulion08

I have 4; 5 if you count my wallet. I have the PST, Medallion tote, vinyl tote and small classic flap.I will not be purchasing any longer bc of the price increases and I just can't justify it.

*On a side note...I love this forum! I love that there are some of us that have more than 20 Chanels and then some that are just starting their collection! It makes me feel welcome


----------



## Passau

I currently have 4 Chanel Bags - Large Chanel 3 in Black Lambskin w/SHW (My FAVE!!), Small Hobo in Black Caviar w/GHW (Evenings only), GST in Black Caviar w/ GHW, and GST in Dark Beige Caviar w/GHW (which I both use for work and weekends).  

I have really downsized my collection and kept what I REALLY wear instead of having them sit in my closet.....


----------



## cantsaywho

I have 5 Chanel bags. 3 M/L flaps (Black Caviar w/ SHW, Black Caviar w/ GHW, Black Lambskin w/ SHW), a black GST w/ GHW, and a white PST with GHW... I admit I probably should have been a little smarter and not gotten so many black flaps, but hey they're classic, right?! I would LOVE a Valentine flap (or any flap, really) in beige right now. Sadly I cannot justify spending anymore money on Chanel when I could get multiple LV or a lovely Hermes for the same amount.


----------



## makeupmama

I have 3- a Black Cambon Tote, a black east west flap in caviar leather and a black Mobile Art Flap Reissue  I think I might need to add some color into my Chanel bag collection.


----------



## angeluv101

Got a small collection of 4, each in every size  Jumbo in black lambskin GHW
Medium in 10c red lambskin SHW 
Clutch w chain in rose fonce pink patent SHW 
Camellia WOC in red patent SHW 

Looking to add maybe a GST or PTT and some seasonal bags soon! The chain me flap is looking good. Hopelessly obsessed w Chanel! Lolz


----------



## lwyrgrl

7!

Black GST with GHW
Black M/L classic flap in caviar with SHW
Beige M/L classic flap in caviar with GHW
Bordeau 226 Reissue with RHW
Navy 226 Reissue with RHW
Black Patent Vintage Classic Flap
Grained Calfskin Large Tote from 11P  (a sale purchase!)

My final flap purchase will be a Black 226 Reissue with GHW, and hopefully before the next price increase (whenever that will be).  Then, I will limit myself to SLG, footwear, and maybe seasonal bags?  Okay so maybe the word "limit" isn't the best choice here since I haven't really limited myself


----------



## missyblueberry

1 and only 1 - GST!


----------



## Samantha S

I only have two Chanel. My very first Chanel purse is the black caviar jumbo with ghw. And GST shw. I love both bags a lot! Very happy with the purchases and will start to collect more. Perhaps a black lambskin jumbo in shw?! Oh I'm crazy...


----------



## nurzy hamzy

I have a Chanel Pst,Chanel Woc, Chanel East west flap, Chanel wallet n coming soon a Jumbo. Last Chanel bag for me  
Its crazy on how the price hicked up frequently so decided no more after Jumbo....


----------



## lbrewis

four and I have not clue what they called. Three black and one dark beige


----------



## lbrewis

anyone know how much the m/l classic flap bags are??


----------



## yslvchanel

lbrewis said:
			
		

> anyone know how much the m/l classic flap bags are??



$4400 usd.


----------



## Canneiv

Here are my little Chanel family. 





Black Classic m/l lambskin with GWH
Black GST with SHW
Plum 226 Reissue with RHW
Levander clutch with chain
White Classic jumbo caviar with SHW
Pink Classic jumbo lambskin with SHW

I'm wishing for either beige caviar or red caviar.


----------



## Love Of My Life

have about 6 or seven...they are classics in leather & vintage ones


----------



## Cristal lyn

vastare said:


> I have 8 Chanels thus far .....next purchase will be Black distressed Reissue with ghw
> 
> Black lambskin vintage XL Flap
> Black caviar jumbo with shw
> Black caviar vintage jumbo with ghw
> Black soft caviar 2011 timeless tote with shw
> Black medium caviar with ghw
> Black lambskin vintage mini with ghw
> Black caviar classic clutch
> Black caviar wallet



I'm in love with your vintage with gold hw


----------



## N1982

pink_bai2bi said:


> I have five..
> 
> 1. Cambon black w/white medium tote
> 2. Cambon pink w/black medium tote
> 3. Cambon beige w/black large tote
> 4. Medallion large white
> 5. Classic flap (2.55) medium black caviar w/gold hardware
> View attachment 33435


 
your totes are nice.


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Canneiv said:
			
		

> Here are my little Chanel family.
> 
> Black Classic m/l lambskin with GWH
> Black GST with SHW
> Plum 226 Reissue with RHW
> Levander clutch with chain
> White Classic jumbo caviar with SHW
> Pink Classic jumbo lambskin with SHW
> 
> I'm wishing for either beige caviar or red caviar.



You have a very well rounded collection - one of my favorites! A beige flap would definitely complete it.


----------



## Pursebop

Canneiv said:


> Here are my little Chanel family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774943
> 
> 
> Black Classic m/l lambskin with GWH
> Black GST with SHW
> Plum 226 Reissue with RHW
> Levander clutch with chain
> White Classic jumbo caviar with SHW
> Pink Classic jumbo lambskin with SHW
> 
> I'm wishing for either beige caviar or red caviar.



*Beautiful family Canneiv
Perhaps the red would be a nice addition someday*


----------



## Francesca1234

Five bags
Classic black jumbo
Classic Black East West w/handle that can be shortened 
Classic Black Medallion
Classic Black Medium Shopper
WOC Gold Caviar


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I just have one right now since I've been spreading my love among other designers, a dark green flap in iridescent calfskin. A shopper tote is next on my list.


----------



## bagfashionista

i have 5 currently, listed in order of purchase:

Medium cambom black (lambskin i think?)
Timeless clutch in white caviar
GST in black caviar SHW
Jumbo flap in beige claire GHW
cerf tote in black caviar GHW

now waiting on bloomies to get their minis shipment!!!


----------



## Peonies813

Canneiv said:


> Here are my little Chanel family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1774943
> 
> 
> Black Classic m/l lambskin with GWH
> Black GST with SHW
> Plum 226 Reissue with RHW
> Levander clutch with chain
> White Classic jumbo caviar with SHW
> Pink Classic jumbo lambskin with SHW
> 
> I'm wishing for either beige caviar or red caviar.



Canniev, that is no little family!  I love all that you own!


----------



## late.in.da.game

I have 2 for now...1 tote(forgot the name and season but I got it in 2010) and my new GST SHW.


----------



## Dawn72

7 items inclusive of 1 wallet. I hope to stop 
1. 3 Flaps: jumbo beige claire shw; 227 reissue green; accordian flap black shw
4. GST: beige claire shw
5. Camera bag: jumbo black reissue w rhw
6. ITM
7. beige yen wallet


----------



## sukiyaki

15 bags

jumbo caviar grey with GHW 09A 
jumbo caviar bleu fonce with GHW 09A
jumbo caviar taupe with SHW 09A
jumbo caviar red with SHW 10C
jumbo caviar bleu roi with SHW 10C
reissue 226 purple with SHW 12P
m/l caviar hot pink with SHW 05P
m/l caviar coral with light gold HW 06P
m/l caviar fuchsia with SHW 09P
m/l caviar red with GHW 09A
m/l caviar grey with SHW 09A
m/l caviar black with GHW
m/l caviar pearly beige with GHW 12P
mini caviar hot pink with SHW 05P
half moon WOC caviar light beige with GHW


----------



## mskatren

I have 2 as I just started 2 years ago. A m/l classic flap and a WOC and I plan to get more WOCS before prices go up on those.


----------



## Flyboy2

As of today I have three and number 4 is on the horizon


----------



## lbrewis

when will the prices go up again??


----------



## Annie Nuweegin

Simply just 2...
~ Chanel Limited Edition Autumn Season 2011
   Remake of Classic in Black Caviar SHW

~ Chanel Limited Edition A Seasonal piece 2010
   Grand Shopping Tote in White Caviar  
Gunpowder hardware


----------



## ashopaholicgirl

I have 4 and wish to have more


----------



## tiffany221

I have three so far: 

M/l black lambskin with ghw
Ultimate soft hobo 
Plum quilted WOC 

Hoping to get a gray mini flap (when it exists)!


----------



## trilby

However many it says in my sig, plus one bag and a wallet, because I'm too lazy to update.


----------



## sneezz

Five: 

-classic quilted black caviar (11A) WOC SHW
-classic quilted beige Clair (12P) WOC GHW
-classic quilted red patent (11P) WOC SHW
-225 Anniversary reissue black GHW
-m/l classic flap black caviar SHW


----------



## Canneiv

Peonies813 said:


> Canniev, that is no little family! I love all that you own!


 
I love your red flap and it's make me want to add it into my Chanel family.


----------



## Canneiv

******** said:


> *Beautiful family Canneiv*
> _*Perhaps the red would be a nice addition someday*_


 

I love to add a red into my family, but not sure it suite my everyday outfit. I'm not a big fan of red, but watching all the pretty red flaps.  I'm wanting one now.


----------



## Pursebop

Canneiv said:


> I love to add a red into my family, but not sure it suite my everyday outfit. I'm not a big fan of red, but watching all the pretty red flaps.  I'm wanting one now.



*your collection is perfect as it is
*


----------



## milksway25

so far i have 3 purses plus a wallet 

1. GsT Black Caviar in Shw~ Oct. 2011 (only 1 i've uSed so far)
2. JumBo Black Caviar in  GhW~ Dec. 2011
3. Yen Wallet in Black Quilted Caviar~ April 2012
4. ReiSsuE 227 in Dark Grey Age Calf in RhW 12a~ May 2012

WouLd Like To Add MoRe soon :giggles: either Clutch w/ Chain, Woc, Cert Tote, Boy or Mademoiselle in Red or Blue  'ur AdviCe is WeLcoMe


----------



## poporon

I have 5 bags. 
1 classic flap, 1 reissue, 1 mini flap, 1 boy, and 1 woc.


----------



## *Sai*

3 but still wanting more lol


----------



## vastare

Cristal lyn said:


> I'm in love with your vintage with gold hw


 
Thank you, it is such a work horse. I kinda abuse it but it is still perfect. Those were the good old days when they made Chanels worth the money.


----------



## Momo0

*Sai* said:


> 3 but still wanting more lol



I absolutely ADORE how you have the matching shoes to go with your bags


----------



## rania1981

vastare said:


> Thank you, it is such a work horse. I kinda abuse it but it is still perfect. Those were the good old days when they made Chanels worth the money.



I second that, both my vintage flaps are so perfect


----------



## m4gg1ech1u

*Sai* said:


> 3 but still wanting more lol


 
Love your matching shoes...for some reason I thought you had GST too


----------



## *Sai*

m4gg1ech1u said:


> Love your matching shoes...for some reason I thought you had GST too


lol no.. i wish... its next on my list


----------



## EMDOC

I have 4.


----------



## babyontheway

I have 21 bags and 3 WOC. I am "pretty" content lol


----------



## LuxBagLVr

I now have 3.


----------



## eveningstar99

Just one, which I bought last month, & I am smitten with it!


----------



## 3Jems

Only 1 PST and 1 WOC so far. But I'm looking forward to increasing my collection.


----------



## soxx

8 bags and 1 woc.


----------



## Camellia Pearl

3 bags and 1 WOC, next up hopefully a medallion tote


----------



## smilec

I have 2, Cambon tote & WOC only.


----------



## iloveaaa

M/L black lamb skin with shw 00
M/L beige caviar with shw 00
Jumbo classic red caviar with shw 10A
227 Reissue black with ghw 00
226 Reissue matte gold  with ghw 12A
Rita black with ghw 12C
Bombay Pondicherry brown medium with ghw 12A
Paris Biarritz black small tote

Just 8. Hopefully more jumbos and reissues!


----------



## chanelcraze

227 black reissue with ghw
227 plum/purple reissue 12p
226 gold reissue 12p
red  lamb m/l (avatar)
patchwork jumbo 11c
black caviar jumbo
black GST ghw
fuchsia lamb bifold wallet


----------



## ckpfashion

I have 3:
1 caviar classic flap beige jumbo WGF
1 caviar small black classic flap WSH
1 caviar black shopping tote (wide) WSH

I guess I haven't strayed too far from the caviar but I like my Chanel classic. Most recent one was the beige and was between the one I bought and a small flap made out of tweed with frayed edges. Nice but I guess I would get tired of it?


----------



## LV.

Just two, hopefully more to come before another price increase!


----------



## coleigh

one...Medallion Tote


----------



## Orchidlady

I have 7 bags, 2 WOC, and 1 clutch. I hope to add a reissue sometimes this year and maybe a GST?


----------



## vananhdoll

I have only 2: 1 M/L black lambskin & 1 Jumbo red patent


----------



## zaraha

So far I have...

1 Classic  Red jumbo
1 classic Lavender Jumbo
1 west minister pearl flap black 
1 classic charcoal Grey lamb jumbo
1classic  black lamb Jumbo
1 patent wallet black
1 half moon woc black


----------



## whimsic

4 so far..
3 jumbo flaps (beige caviar, black caviar, grey patent) and a dark beige bubble quilt bowler


----------



## peachiesncream

i have 3. all reissues. 227 matte black, medium camera bag and 225 metallic red reissue with gold hardware and about to add my first classic jumbo in light beige caviar.


----------



## Silviawho

Bought 4 flaps and sold jumbo, will buy one more vintage next week.


----------



## Cyda

My collection
Black ml carviar ghw
Black medallion
Beige gst ghw
Red pst shw
Blue patent woc
Silver halfmoon

Wish list
PTT beige/ black
Jumbo beige ghw/black lamb shw


----------



## nadineluv

14 handbags & 1 wallet!
I am on a ban for awhile!!


----------



## fashion50

nadineluv said:
			
		

> 14 handbags & 1 wallet!
> I am on a ban for awhile!!



Wow! What a collection! Which one is your favorite?!?


----------



## nadineluv

fashion50 said:
			
		

> Wow! What a collection! Which one is your favorite?!?



Thanks! My fav is the chevron caviar XXL jumbo w/ ghw. It's huge & the leather is Amazing.


----------



## fashion50

nadineluv said:
			
		

> Thanks! My fav is the chevron caviar XXL jumbo w/ ghw. It's huge & the leather is Amazing.



Just curious, is it's size similar to the size of the Maxi? It looks much bigger.


----------



## venusmoon70

14 bags and 4 SLG... all of which I love very much!


----------



## johannamaria

I have 5 chanel bags
And still in love with them


----------



## vanilje

nadineluv said:


> 14 handbags & 1 wallet!
> I am on a ban for awhile!!


 
nadineluv, you have a beautiful collection!


----------



## Orchidlady

nadineluv said:


> 14 handbags & 1 wallet!
> I am on a ban for awhile!!


 
You certainly do love black . Congrats on such a great collection!


----------



## Flyboy2

I now have 5 bags in my collection 
A Bone Ostrich Camera 
A canvas Cruise collection flap 
white Caviar tote 
A double black Lamb flap clutch 
and a Black Jumbo Caviar Camera


----------



## ilvoelv

1 chanel coco cabas
1 chanel single flap caviar shw
1 lambskin shw and 
1 lambskin Ghw flap
1 beige Claire single Ghw
1 timeless clutch black caviar 
1 metallic blue reissue shw 
1 metallic silver reissue shw 
Had GST but sold it. 

Wow I had no idea how large my collection was!


----------



## nadineluv

ilvoelv said:
			
		

> 1 chanel coco cabas
> 1 chanel single flap caviar shw
> 1 lambskin shw and
> 1 lambskin Ghw flap
> 1 beige Claire single Ghw
> 1 timeless clutch black caviar
> 1 metallic blue reissue shw
> 1 metallic silver reissue shw
> Had GST but sold it.
> 
> Wow I had no idea how large my collection was!



That is quite a collection! You should post a family pic


----------



## RedsMom

1-Black XL GST w/ SHW
1-Black Vintage Jumbo flap w/ GHW
1 Chain Around Medium Messenger w/ SHW
1 Black Executive Tote
1 Black Cerf XL w/ GHW
1 Black Vintage XL Tote (looks similar to a GST)
1 Beige Jumbo w/ GHW

Love them all, but I seriously need some color!!!!


----------



## Chanbal

nadineluv said:


> 14 handbags & 1 wallet!
> I am on a ban for awhile!!



That is an amazing collection! Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Daisyblume

I only have 2 - Black lamb skin East West n white PST. More to come, fingers crossed. &#128522;


----------



## AEGIS

5 bags  idk all their names


----------



## girlygeek

5, if including WOCs  if not 3! Sometimes I do wonder if WOCs can be considered as bags, personally I use them more as bags than as wallets!


----------



## krawford

Black maxi caviar with gold hardware
Black single flap jumbo caviar with ghw - recently purchased mint condition. Love it!!
Black cerf tote with ghw - recentl purchase- beautiful!
WOC -red and black

Hoping to get a white jumbo in the spring


----------



## nadineluv

Chanbal said:
			
		

> That is an amazing collection! Which one is your favorite?



Thank you!!
My fav is the xxl chevron jumbo. It's a beauty & the quality is amazing.


----------



## Coconia

I have 4 now.... Always thinking of more but scared to incured hubby's wrath!


----------



## nadineluv

Coconia said:
			
		

> I have 4 now.... Always thinking of more but scared to incured hubby's wrath!



Lol! :0D


----------



## idaydr3amr

7


----------



## Cyda

1. Black ml carviar ghw (very 1st Chanel)
2. Beige gst ghw 
3. Red pst 
4. Blue patent woc 
5. Silver halfmoon  (most used)

Adding a jumbo soon.. Beige carviar ghw/bk lamb shw ??


----------



## 3Jems

Update of my bag count. I now have 
- 1 m/l burgundy lamb with ghw
- 1 mini black with ghw
- 1 PST black with ghw
- 1 Cambon WOC with shw


----------



## Sterre

Now i have (they are all black):
Caviar maxi shw
Lambskin jumbo shw
Lambskin jumbo ghw
225 reissue gunmetal hw
M/l black tweed gunmetal CC's hw with white tweed chain ghw(2010 special)


----------



## jojoc0828

i have a quilted glazed leather on the road drawstring, planning to get a WOC now! Wanna it so baddddd!


----------



## JJ70

Now I have 7 bags
1. Classic flap back pack black
2. ML classic flap black
3. Medallion tote ghw black
4. WOC black
5. GST dark blue
6. mini classic flap green
7. mini tote red


----------



## chubbyshopper

My Total is 4

Jumbo caviar blk sliver chain, M/l caviar beige Clair gold chain, WOC caviar classic black and my new Gst caviar 12a Red. 
Maybe I can sneak another member before end of year...


----------



## daisydai

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


 I have the same on as you. a small black caviar classic 
And also a black timeless WOC
 a burgundy classic mini
 a black caviar seasonal french riveria
 a blue caviar chic caviar bag


----------



## Sparkledolll

Here's my collection. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121792220/in/photostream/


----------



## Stina Lee

One for me so far! A 3 series vintage flap!

Hoping for a Black Caviar w/GHW WOC for the holidays!


----------



## johannamaria

So far I have 6 chanel bags

started with the 
*Cambon pochette SHW
*Caviar 2.55 classic black GHW
*Lambsin Backpack GHW
*Chanel Paris Biarritz small hand bag
*WOC Camelia SHW
*Chanel Brooklyn XL patchwork leather SHW

And I love them all


----------



## johannamaria

johannamaria said:


> So far I have 6 chanel bags
> 
> started with the
> *Cambon pochette SHW
> *Caviar 2.55 classic black GHW
> *Lambsin Backpack GHW
> *Chanel Paris Biarritz small hand bag
> *WOC Camelia SHW
> *Chanel Brooklyn XL patchwork leather SHW
> 
> And I love them all



And they are black and dark blue


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I have 2 
GST and a classic maxi flap


----------



## Sparkledolll

I have 10 so far. I just don't know all their names! My weakness is the lambskin 2.55 in different colors in M/L. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/75531334@N04/8121792220/in/photostream/


----------



## Minty Candies

Four for me! And they're all black too so I'm going to start buying other colours from now on!

Cambon Medium Shopping Tote
Vintage Lambskin Mini Flap GHW
Vintage Lambskin Medium Single Flap GHW
Vintage Caviar Shopping Tote GHW


----------



## luvpandas8

only have one


----------



## Midun

I have 5 so far.
Black M/L with GHW
Beige M/L with GHW
Orange GST SHW
Black GST GHW
Red timeless WOC

I hope to add a Jumbo in red, green, or blue before the end of the year. Then I have to be done


----------



## salsared

I have 2. Classic black caviar jumbo flap GHW and 12A red jumbo flap.


----------



## mspell2

2 now, will get another one within the next few months, and two more by next year


----------



## peo

Now i have 6
cambon reporter tote pink
mini flap bag black  ghw
gst black caviar  ghw
xl gst 12a red caviar shw
maxi flap black caviar ghw
maxi flap lamb metalic silver shw


----------



## iqpid

I got 4; 3 from last year and 1 from this year. I hope it will be enough for me for Channel. I am moving to Hermes


----------



## stylistbydesign

I am new to Chanel, with 3 bags in my Chanel family.  

-Chic Caviar large hobo in black with antiqued pewter hardware (she is my fave from Paris!)
-Outdoor Ligne distressed caviar large hobo in dark gray
-Pocket in the City glazed metallic caviar bag in dark brown


----------



## nurzy hamzy

5......

Jumbo caviar shw
PST Ghw
WOC camelia shw
EAST west flap caviar shw
Long calfskin wallet
That's about it, hope to add a mini flap


----------



## nurzy hamzy

nurzy hamzy said:
			
		

> 5......
> 
> Jumbo caviar shw
> pst ghw
> woc camelia shw
> east west flap caviar shw
> long calfskin wallet
> that's about it, hope to add a mini flap


----------



## irene83

Vintage navy lambskin m/f flap from the 80s
08A marron fonce 2.55 reissue 227 flap
13C argent fonce woc
cube clutch
surpique lambskin tote

so 5 in total.


----------



## mrsMP

4:

M/L in black lambskin shw
GST in black ghw
Mini in red caviar shw
Mini in black caviar ghw

M/L in dark beige caviar shw (currently on consignment) - so sad to part with it but I hardly used it so it needs a better home


----------



## karman

I have 12 if you count my WOC's...

12A purple Chic Caviar flap
11A bronze caviar half moon WOC
11A silver lambskin WOC
11P metallic red patent WOC
10c red caviar maxi
09A metallic grey lamb jumbo
08P black washed caviar accordion flap
07A black crackled patent jumbo
07A metallic silver timeless clutch
07P off-white caviar jumbo
05/06 series black caviar medium flap
00V black caviar GST


----------



## johannamaria

johannamaria said:


> So far I have 6 chanel bags
> 
> started with the
> *Cambon pochette SHW
> *Caviar 2.55 classic black GHW
> *Lambsin Backpack GHW
> *Chanel Paris Biarritz small hand bag
> *WOC Camelia SHW
> *Chanel Brooklyn XL patchwork leather SHW
> 
> And I love them all



Just an update I have now seven chanel bags just added my Vintage Chanel Jumbo Lambskin single strap to my collection (and again black)


----------



## luckylove

I better not count them... I might have to face my addiction!


----------



## pinkprashu

I have 3 bags

1- Black Chanel maxi caviar with GHW
2- Black Chanel m/l lambskin in GHW
3 - Beige Chanel WOC Halfmoon in GHW

Burgundy Chanel zip around wallet in lambskin. Does not count as a bag.


----------



## lemontart

I have 7 now, soon to be 8 (in the order it was purchased):

Black caviar classic mini in SHW
Black Vinyl Coco Cabas 
Black metallic reissue 226 in SHW
Grey reissue camera bag in RHW
White half moon bag (large)
Black crackled patent small flap 
Dark violet reissue 227 in RHW
Navy half moon WOC in SHW (to come)

and 3 wallets


----------



## chanel123456

One - black jumbo caviar ghw


----------



## 628628

4


----------



## Dawn72

6


----------



## Cissi-4D

2 bags: 

- Cerf tote in black caviar
- Sac Rabat snakeskin in grey

A black camellia wallet


----------



## MG4727

I'm new at Chanel and I started my collection just last September. In a span of 3 months, I already got 4 items. The fear of price increase got into me and I wanted to get them before it happens. here's what I have. 
1. Caviar black small flap in GHW
2. Black GST in GHW
3. Caviar black WOC in GHW
4. Metallic grey CWC in SHW
Chanel is so addicting. I want to stay with the classics and want to get one for every occasion. GST for travel/shopping, WOC for running errands/parks, CWC and small flap for date nights/evening formal. I want to complete my collection with m/l beige in GHW for formal occasion during day time but I'm in a Chanel shopping ban for the rest of the year


----------



## arqfpca

Hi girls, mine are:
1. 08C navy large camera case in SHW
2. 12-series black m/l lambskin classic flap in GHW
3. 7-series neoprene mini flap with keyboard logo, matte SH - really unique!
4. 6-series Chanel Surf  canvas flap in matte SHW
5. 4-series baby blue m/l lambskin classic flap in GHW - that one is pretty beat up...
6. 7-series ice cream print canvas cosmetic case
I love everything vintage and rare!!


----------



## Penelope1988

Just 4 right now:

1) M/L Classic Flap beige in lamb, ghw
2) Jumbo Classic Flap beige, caviar, ghw
3) Timeless Clutch, black, lamb
4) XL GST, black, shw

I love them all!


----------



## lovesbmw

20


----------



## StylishFarmer

1. Maxi single flap black caviar SHW

2. Accordion Flap black soft caviar RHW

3. XL 3 Flap black lambskin SHW

4. Long wallet, black soft caviar

5. French Wallet, 12A red caviar. 

X1 suit, x 1 tweed jacket, x1 linen jacket, x1 classic black pencil skirt. 

X1 pair seasonal beige/pinkish flats
X1 beige/black classic ballet flats. New, too big want to sell to anyone interested on the bay..


----------



## Cucci

*Sai* said:


> 3 but still wanting more lol



Dear Sai, 

I love your beige jumbo bag and have ordered it just two days ago.
Can you tell me the price of the beautiful flats? Do you have a code as well?
They really make a lovely combination!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I have 22, including 2 WOCs. I think my collection is complete.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

3 for now!


----------



## sclisa

23 and I have 13p red lamb jumbo on order.


----------



## CazzaJ

Ooh lovin all of your collections!!
I have just added to my "family" and now am the proud owner of:
Jumbo Black Caviar GHW
M/L Beige Clair Caviar GHW
M/L Black Caviar GHW
A bag for every occasion I think.
I don't trust myself with lambskin! But my next one will definitely feature SHW!


----------



## LVbemerry

6 bags 

1) Black Maxi GHW
2) Black Jumbo SHW
3) 13C Red Maxi SHW
4) 12C Camel Maxi SHW
5) Medium Pondichery Fall 12
6) 12P Plum Reisue 226


----------



## jeNYC

2 classic flaps...beige lambskin with ghw and black caviar with ghw. Don't even use it  Contemplating on getting rid of it.


----------



## lovieluvslux

3 = 1 Classic Flap + 1 Timeless CC tote + 1 ITM Tote


----------



## Ivyp

5

Lipstick bag - black patent leather

M/L classic flap - Caviar, Beige, GHW

M/L classic flap - Caviar, White, GHW

M/L classic flap - Red, Lamb, SHW

GST - Caviar, pale Pink, SHW

That's it for now. Wish i can add more to it but i think i have to take a break for a while. Just added this season Red medium classic and GST so i'm broke  .... Chanel is so addictive, especially the medium classic.


----------



## jlove

I have 2 bags:
Medallion tote
PST

I have 3 wallets & a coin purse

I think that I am done


----------



## kzach

Hello everyone. Im new to the chanel community =)
I have 2 bags..
the classic flap lambskin lavender and the cerf tote


----------



## mamiix3

4

1- Jumbo Caviar Single flap in Black w/ GHW
1- Medium Lamb Classic double flap in Brown w/ GHW
1- In The Business Patent Flap in Black w/ SHW
1- Wallet On Chain Half Moon Caviar in Navy


----------



## Cl_vanellope

I have four so far.. I just turned 20 and my first purchase was in August this 2012. Love love it. I'm not gonna buy alot, really wanna appreciate each of them


----------



## LilMissAwesome

Cl_vanellope said:


> I have four so far.. I just turned 20 and my first purchase was in August this 2012. Love love it. I'm not gonna buy alot, really wanna appreciate each of them


Wow you have so many in less than 6 months!


----------



## LilMissAwesome

kzach said:


> Hello everyone. Im new to the chanel community =)
> I have 2 bags..
> the classic flap lambskin lavender and the cerf tote


I have one in lavendar too! In jumbo. =D


----------



## Baby_ann13

1  

I want many more, but priorities... 

I am hoping to get me a new bag at the beginning of the year


----------



## Fr_

2-a black caviar maxi with ghw and gst in beige clair. I would love to get a jumbo in lambskin maybe reddish tone at some point.


----------



## i.am.mimi

2!


Black lambskin jumbo w/ GHW
GST caviar w/ SHW


----------



## Cl_vanellope

LilMissAwesome said:


> Wow you have so many in less than 6 months!



 Haha I know  Chanel is like magic.. Once I got to know her i couldn't resist.. I have one black lambskin cf jumbo one patent leather cf jumbo one patent leather bowling bag and one blue velvet Le boy


----------



## cookie03

3 - all black caviar classics


----------



## Emmaluvchanlel

6. Love them all


----------



## luckylove

LouisVManiac said:


> Hi, If you're thinking about selling I may be interested in buying. I've been on the search for a preloved Chanel flap.



Just a gentle reminder, as the moderators will tell you, there is no selling of bags permitted here on tpf.  Be sure to read the rules so that you are aware as a new member what is and is not permitted. Best wishes!


----------



## taoping

Only one

M/L classic flap in Caviar, Black, GHW


----------



## blairxoxo

Five!
1 jumbo  black ghw classic flap
1 medium beige ghw classic flap
1 mini red shw classic flap
1 beige accordion
1 woc shw navy


----------



## Fahrina

Hi there!
As of now I have 14...
1 Vintage Jumbo: Beige LB GHW 
1 Vintage Maxi: Black LB GHW
1 Vintage Small Crossbody Tassle Bag: Navy GHW
3 Single Flap Caviar: Black GHW, Brown GHW & Red (10C) SHW
2 Patent Double Flap Maxi: Taupe & Turquoise
3 Caviar Double Flap Maxi: Bronze, Navy & Brick Red
1 Limited Edition Single Flap 228 Reissue: Black GHW
1 227 Reissue: Gradient Pink SHW (on the way) 
1 Large Mademoiselle Patent: Pale Pink SHW

Want: 
Vintage White Caviar Jumbo GHW (soon)


----------



## Myrkur

Cl_vanellope said:


> Haha I know  Chanel is like magic.. Once I got to know her i couldn't resist.. I have one black lambskin cf jumbo one patent leather cf jumbo one patent leather bowling bag and one blue velvet Le boy



Dp you have photo of your boy?


----------



## blingsun

only one right now, wish i get bet more


----------



## Love4H

I have some right now, others are in my mom's house so she can use them:

M/l black lambskin ghw
Jumbo dark blue caviar ghw
Jumbo burgundy caviar shw
Black maxi shw

Black reissue ghw 226
Turquoise reissue ghw 226

GST black caviar ghw
PTT beige claire caviar ghw
PST black caviar ghw

Cerf tote black ghw

Vintage tote my mom gave me, black caviar ghw (looks like slim GST with longer chains)
Seasonal tote from 2008 collection, black lambskin with ghw and shw.


----------



## ChanelTDF

I have 3


----------



## nad11

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> As of now I have 14...
> 1 Vintage Jumbo: Beige LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Maxi: Black LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Small Crossbody Tassle Bag: Navy GHW
> 3 Single Flap Caviar: Black GHW, Brown GHW & Red (10C) SHW
> 2 Patent Double Flap Maxi: Taupe & Turquoise
> 3 Caviar Double Flap Maxi: Bronze, Navy & Brick Red
> 1 Limited Edition Single Flap 228 Reissue: Black GHW
> 1 227 Reissue: Gradient Pink SHW (on the way)
> 1 Large Mademoiselle Patent: Pale Pink SHW
> 
> Want:
> Vintage White Caviar Jumbo GHW (soon)



Wow! You hv a huge n exquisite collection!


----------



## Shindess

Shindess said:
			
		

> Currently have 2, classic flap WoC in a metallic gunmetal with shw and a XL coco cabas.
> 
> Hoping to get a 227 reissue in black with shw as a gift to myself on my 21 st birthday. I also would like 5 other bags I've had my eye on but will wait for my tax rebate and see how much difference my pay packet will look this month with all the overtime I've been doing!
> 
> Fingers crossed my collection will grow!



Thought i'de update my collection as I've added a few things.

The other four bags I have brought are: 

Royal blue square mini in Nov12
Metallic black with RHW Camera bag (pre-loved) in Nov12
Black caviar coin purse in Nov12
Black caviar GST with SHW yesterday
Beige half-moon WOC with GHW yesterday

Hopefully I'll be able to add a boy or classic flap. Can't part that amount of money for a reissue. Currently have 6 babies now


----------



## Winiebean

Three..m/l grey flap shw, black pst ghw, black reissue scales bag ghw


----------



## Fahrina

nad11 said:


> Wow! You hv a huge n exquisite collection!



Thanks!


----------



## linsam

only one clasic jumbo cavier


----------



## BigAkoya

Fahrina said:
			
		

> Hi there!
> As of now I have 14...
> 1 Vintage Jumbo: Beige LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Maxi: Black LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Small Crossbody Tassle Bag: Navy GHW
> 3 Single Flap Caviar: Black GHW, Brown GHW & Red (10C) SHW
> 2 Patent Double Flap Maxi: Taupe & Turquoise
> 3 Caviar Double Flap Maxi: Bronze, Navy & Brick Red
> 1 Limited Edition Single Flap 228 Reissue: Black GHW
> 1 227 Reissue: Gradient Pink SHW (on the way)
> 1 Large Mademoiselle Patent: Pale Pink SHW
> 
> Want:
> Vintage White Caviar Jumbo GHW (soon)



Lovely!  Your pinks sounds gorgeous!  Any pics? Sorry if you posted elsewhere... I couldn't find.


----------



## Shoma86

Hi all,

I have 4:
1 maxi caviar 2.55
1 Executive tote (which I had to drive all the way to Paris for)
1 calfskin patent tote (A47741) 
& 1 GST caviar leather

All in black  
I love my Chanel collection.. sigh
I also have a Chaneldress and lots of sunglasses and perfumes and accesories


----------



## jlove

I have 2 Chanel bags & 2 wallets
1) Medallion tote black with ghw
2) PST black with GHW

1) Patent caviar black wallet
2) Black caviar CC wallet


----------



## Flyboy2

As of tonight I have 8 

1. Ostrich Camera Bag
2. classic black lambskin clutch
3. Jumbo Black caviar camera flap
4. Classic single flap re dyed black
5. classic cruise canvas flap
6. med/large classic flap black
7. white large caviar tote
8. white single flap clutch 

The next and last Chanel bag or bags will be a Jumbo Navy Caviar and a Red Caviar or lamb


----------



## nakedjaxx

Wows yet. Why do you need that many handbags? Just one Chanel for me.


----------



## Molly86

Just one! (but a good one!) Classic Flap in Maxi size. Love it!


----------



## NBS

Just two for me (still new to Chanel) - Cerf tote and black caviar WOC with GH


----------



## Viciada

Four:
- mini black caviar shw
- mini gold lamb ghw
- woc red lamb
- black lamb chevron


----------



## Midun

7 pieces

Beige jumbo double flap with GHW
12A Red jumbo with SHW
Black M/L with GHW
Black GST with GHW 
12A Orange GST with SHW
Red timeless WOC with SHW
Black L zip wallet with GHW


----------



## emmaali

Currently 4:

Maxi Black Caviar GHW
Boy Tote in Lavender
In The Business Flap 
Timeless CC WOC

and hopefully adding another 2 by the end of this month. Perhaps a Red GST and Reissue 227 or 226


----------



## emmaali

Fahrina said:


> Hi there!
> As of now I have 14...
> 1 Vintage Jumbo: Beige LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Maxi: Black LB GHW
> 1 Vintage Small Crossbody Tassle Bag: Navy GHW
> 3 Single Flap Caviar: Black GHW, Brown GHW & Red (10C) SHW
> 2 Patent Double Flap Maxi: Taupe & Turquoise
> 3 Caviar Double Flap Maxi: Bronze, Navy & Brick Red
> 1 Limited Edition Single Flap 228 Reissue: Black GHW
> 1 227 Reissue: Gradient Pink SHW (on the way)
> 1 Large Mademoiselle Patent: Pale Pink SHW
> 
> Want:
> Vintage White Caviar Jumbo GHW (soon)



Hi..noticed that you are from Malaysia. Great collections you've got there fellow Malaysian


----------



## Fashionista2

Chanel classic double flap maxi in black patent leather

Chanel large boy in Burgundy


----------



## lmeghanx

I have two: Black Reissue 225 and Red 10A m/l flap. I really want to add one more to my collection. Hopefully a pearly beige if I can find one online


----------



## Fahrina

emmaali said:


> Hi..noticed that you are from Malaysia. Great collections you've got there fellow Malaysian



Thanks, emmaali! It's great to see fellow Malaysian too! 
I love Maxi a lot... and vintages too especially the large gold CC's... you have great collection too! I wish I had more variety like yours


----------



## khami

HI ladies i am new to purse forum and excited to discuss my favorite subject- what else handbags! wohoo! So i have 2 Chanel purses but i can never find photos of them online so I will take some nice pics and post them soon. I have a Chanel 3 in gray lambskin...for a long time i thought of not keeping it because it is so delicate but because it is so different i truly love it. The second one is a classic CC logo tote, black caviar with silver chain but it is not the full on quilted one- only the top edge of the handbag is quilted and the rest is smooth, love it. Loving reading all of your posts!


----------



## khami

Flyboy2 said:


> As of tonight I have 8
> 
> 1. Ostrich Camera Bag
> 2. classic black lambskin clutch
> 3. Jumbo Black caviar camera flap
> 4. Classic single flap re dyed black
> 5. classic cruise canvas flap
> 6. med/large classic flap black
> 7. white large caviar tote
> 8. white single flap clutch
> 
> The next and last Chanel bag or bags will be a Jumbo Navy Caviar and a Red Caviar or lamb


Love it, although never say "last chanel" lol you might surprise yourself in the future and want more jaja...your collection is awesome, congrats!


----------



## Flyboy2

khami said:


> Love it, although never say "last chanel" lol you might surprise yourself in the future and want more jaja...your collection is awesome, congrats!


No I can honestly say that will be all the Chanel's I will get. I am already getting a red GST and will be on the hunt for a Navy Jumbo Caviar flap and then that is it, I really don't need or want anymore Chanel bags. I will be on the hunt for other brands like LV Prada and of course Gucci (I have a Gucci)


----------



## BB Bagaholic

Hello ! I have 4 :

1-Paris biarritz in black
1-bubble quilt camera case in black jersey
1-silver shopper bag
1-medium lambskin flap

I plan to add a WOC or CWC or kisslock clutch and a reissue 227 soon  

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Cyda

I have 7

Jumbo beige carviar ghw
Ml black carviar ghw 
Gst beige ghw
Medallion black ghw
Pst red shw
Woc blue patent shw
Woc halfmoon silver

Been looking for ptt but discontinued 
Next on list a red mini/cwc


----------



## Hanae

Not so many I bought some and sold others I'm trying to refine my collection. 
ATM I have 6 bags and a new wallet.


----------



## mcpro

5

jumbo black lambskin in SHW
jumbo red 11p caviar  in SHW
jumbo white caviar     in SHW

m/l black caviar in GHW
m/l beige caviar in GHW

11p red caviar wallet
black lambskin wallet


----------



## a__bear

one


----------



## elle woods

7:

Metallic black reissue 227
Caviar GST in black
Jumbo classic flap in grey patent
Caviar half moon WOC in black
Luxe ligne flap in black
Metallic pink mini reissue camera bag
Paris-moscou lambskin hobo (not sure of exact name) in red


----------



## Charlotta

I have just one, I got my first one today: Black GST with silver hw. And I am on a list for jumbo with ghw.


----------



## Swou

Now I've got 5 and a wallet but only use 2 of the bags actively. My black timeless cc and my bronze reissue tote. Love them to pieces.


----------



## DoubleW

Ouchie, hard one.

_2 Chanel GST in Caviar
2 Chanel PTT caviar
1 Chanel PST
2 Chanel WOC
1 Chanel 2,55 Lizard
1 Chanel 2,55 lambskin
1 Chanel Jumbo in Caviar
1 Chanel medallion tote
1. Chanel Kelly
1 Chanel alligator tote
1 Chanel small lizard flap
1 Chanel medium lizard flap
1 Chanel GST vintage version_

Oh my, 16 bags... Hahahaha!


----------



## anthrocite_love

Three-

- Royal Blue WOC in patent leather
- 2005 Anniversary Reissue in Black and gold hardware
- Vintage (year unknown) 2.55 classic flap- Navy Blue and gold hardware in the small size


----------



## Chrisy

3.  Classic M/L in Black Caviar with SHW, 226 Reissue Dark Sliver and WOC black Caviar classic quilt.


----------



## Lovechanel2013

i have:

one reissue 226
one classic flap Jumbo
one black half-moon


----------



## bcbggirl

I have:
- black m/l flap
- white m/l flap
- beige jumbo flap
- half moon woc
- gst
- quilted woc

So 6!

Planning to add another one soon!


----------



## danadoo

13... my god, I didn't realize how many I had until I just wrote it down 

- black caviar jumbo SHW (single flap)
- beige claire caviar jumbo SHW (double flap)
- red caviar jumbo SHW (single flap)
- black vintage lamb xl flap GHW
- pearly beige caviar m/l matte GHW
- red soft caviar square mini SHW
- red soft caviar clutch with chain SHW
- black GST SHW (old version) 
- light brown Cerf tote
- white caviar medallion tote SHW
- black lamb ultimate soft sac
- beige lamb ultimate soft sac
- black caviar kisslock SHW


----------



## Miss89

M/L Flap in caviar leather 
 gst shw
2.55


----------



## emmaali

danadoo said:


> 13... my god, I didn't realize how many I had until I just wrote it down
> 
> - black caviar jumbo SHW (single flap)
> - beige claire caviar jumbo SHW (double flap)
> - red caviar jumbo SHW (single flap)
> - black vintage lamb xl flap GHW
> - pearly beige caviar m/l matte GHW
> - red soft caviar square mini SHW
> - red soft caviar clutch with chain SHW
> - black GST SHW (old version)
> - light brown Cerf tote
> - white caviar medallion tote SHW
> - black lamb ultimate soft sac
> - beige lamb ultimate soft sac
> - black caviar kisslock SHW



That's quite a collections u've got there


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Right now I have 5:
- WOC Lambskin Classic Quilted Black
- WOC Halfmoon Caviar Burgundy
- X-mini Torquoise
- GST black in Caviar
- Silver small wallet


----------



## emmaali

Current collection as at Jan 2013

Maxi Black Caviar GHW Flap
Large Reissue Silver RHW
Red GST SHW
Boy Tote Lavender
In The Business Flap
Timeless CC WOC

So 6 in total and hopefully to add more soon


----------



## cc03sg

1. Black GST in ghw (bought Nov 2011)
2. Black cambon wallet (Oct 2012)
3. Beige jumbo caviar in ghw (Dec 2012)
4. Black M/L lambskin in ghw (Dec 2012)
5. Black mademoiselle caviar (Mar 2013)
6. Red lambskin clutch with chain (Mar 2013) 

3 pc of CJ and one pair of sunnies.

Hope to add the Boy and mini flap to the family.


----------



## lhasalover

1. Black caviar classic Jumbo flap ghw (Feb '11)
2. Beige caviar classic M/L flap ghw (
3. Black reissue 226 flap ghw
4. Black calfskin large perfect edge flap ghw
5. Brown perfect edge tote ghw
6. Black large JM tote ghw
7. Red medium boy flap ghw
8. Black patent camellia woc shw
9. Dark Gold CC Crown med tote  - Cruise '13
10. Beige Timeless CC med shopper tote - Cruise '11
11. Black caviar card wallet ghw

Two pairs of sandals & 1 pairs of sunnies


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

3 

1.Jumbo black caviar with GHW (bought 2/13)
2.M/L single flap in black lambskin/silver and black patchwork with SHW (bought 12/11)
3. Black caviar flap with thick chain strap (bought 1/11)


----------



## tutushopper

Never enough....


----------



## skinnyminny

I have two Chanels.

One is the *Chanel Maxi Flap in Quilted Black Lambskin with Silver Hardware* - this one is my most precious baby as we didn't have a Chanel Boutique in Brisbane at the time so I flew to Sydney in 2010 for the day to purchase it.

My second one is the *Chanel Wallet On A Chain in Quilted Black Lambskin* with Silver Hardware - purchased in 2011 from Chanel in Brisbane.

Really would love the Chanel Mini - I'm only dreaming at the moment... my wedding is coming up next year!


----------



## MaryJoe84

tutushopper said:


> Never enough....


True words  :worthy::worthy::worthy:

I have three up to now: all three are classic flaps medium size in black, beige and dark lilac/plum (I would say so), all with silver hardware... can't wait to add another one 
Here's a pic:


----------



## mangocara

I hv 2 bags & a wallet


----------



## fufu

4  I have 5 previously, but sold away my black reissue 2.55 with ghw 

current collection are all classic flaps
1. black medium caviar classic flap with shw
2. salmon pink medium patent classic flap with pewter hardware
3. red lambskin small classic flap with ghw
4. white caviar jumbo classic flap with shw

I hope to score another beauty in jumbo or maybe a reissue again (not black of coz), haven't truly decide the color and leather yet.


----------



## Nico_79

Hmm probably too many? 

1. metallic black distressed calfskin reissue size 226 with rhw
2. black caviar jumbo classic flap with ghw
3. vintage blue lambskin small flap with ghw
4. vintage red lambskin small flap with ghw
5. beige caviar GST with shw
6. white easy caviar shopping tote with shw
7. beige calfskin le boy with ghw
9. silver python kisslock clutch with shw
10.  mint green patent leather cwc with shw
11.  red lambskin jumbo with ghw
12.  coral caviar halfmoon woc with shw
13.  black lambskin camellia woc with shw

1 camellia wallet, 3 pairs of shoes!

Eep, I feel guilty after listing them all.


----------



## Camellia Pearl

I have:

Black Caviar Jumbo SHW
Charcoal Grey Classic Flap SHW
Charcoal Grey Exec Tote SHW
Black Half Moon WOC
Black Original Medium Boy RHW
Black Reissue 227 RHW

I have made a few mistakes in the past, but have sold those on and I love my collection now - in fact, hoping to add another soon!


----------



## bagLoVera

Three bags & a wallet

1) Black Cambon Tote with black patent C's
2) Black Paris Biarritz the large version
3) Black Caviar Jumbo flap w/shw
4) Black Cambon Wallet


----------



## Cyda

At the moment:
1. Beige carviar jumbo ghw
2. Black carviar ml ghw
3. Red pst shw
4. Beige gst ghw
5. Dark silver halfmoon woc
6. Blue patent woc

I had a black medallion ghw but my mil love it so much I passed it to her. Now I miss my medallion and I can't find a new one cos it's discontinued.  How sad..


----------



## Bijans

Only one black mini with shw!


----------



## DizzyFairy

updated...
- 1series vintage black mini classic flap
- 1series vintage beige lambskin tote
- reissue lambskin woc


----------



## Miss Al

I own the following:

1) Black GST SHW
2) Olive-green cambon ligne
3) Beige Claire Jumbo GHW
4) Red Jumbo SHW

& 1 fuschia pink camellia wallet

I love them allllll......


----------



## Bethc

Updating my list... I thought I had cut down my collection, but I guess not, they must multiply in my closet @ night?

Black GST
Pink GST
2005 Black 2.55
Black patent med flap
09C Red Jumbo Caviar flap
Pink caviar jumbo
Metallic blue patent jumbo
White caviar jumbo
Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
Dk sliver timeless clutch
Beige caviar pouchette
Red Hamptons mini

And a mess of SLGs


----------



## Miss60s

Soon 3: series 86-88 matelasse bag, 91-94 caviar logo bag and 97-99 caviar gold chain shoulder bag. Vintage only - forever


----------



## MsWWWB

I have four Chanel beauties!
1.) Classic 2.55 in Beige with GHW
2.) GST in Black with GHW
3.) Another Flap bag Calf Skin in Red with GHW (I forgot the model - so I attached the photo)
	

		
			
		

		
	



4.) Easy Caviar in Black with SHW


----------



## hopes420

Only two  but I'm only 20 so it's more than enough...for now I'm saving money for the next one now, hopefully can get one by the end of the year.


----------



## catsinthebag

Bethc said:


> Updating my list... I thought I had cut down my collection, but I guess not, they must multiply in my closet @ night?
> 
> Black GST
> Pink GST
> 2005 Black 2.55
> Black patent med flap
> 09C Red Jumbo Caviar flap
> Pink caviar jumbo
> Metallic blue patent jumbo
> White caviar jumbo
> Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
> Dk sliver timeless clutch
> Beige caviar pouchette
> Red Hamptons mini
> 
> And a mess of SLGs



BethC, can I put my bags in your closet so they can multiply too? 

I have 3 Chanel bags:
- Black Reissue 226 RHW
- Gray 09 reissue camera bag
- Dark Blue Reissue 227 RHW

and one yen wallet with the Chanel jacket embossed on the front.


----------



## Sweet Pea

One..Black GST w/GHW


----------



## micheniche

All the signatures.  including the mini lambskin. Hehe. but I agree with a poster above. It's never enough.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

Just 2 so far - new M/L double flap in caviar leather with gold hardware and my vintage jumbo single flap vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware. Hoping to add silver hardware in lambskin soon


----------



## LuxBagLVr

Currently I own 3 Chanel handbags:

-Black Caviar GST w/SHW
-Black Lambskin Small Classic Flap w/GHW
-Black Caviar Medallion Tote w/GHW

along with the classic swarovski studs and pendant, and 5185 sunnies


----------



## YEANETT

sarahcaitlin said:


> Just 2 so far - new M/L double flap in caviar leather with gold hardware and my vintage jumbo single flap vertical stripe in caviar leather with gold hardware. Hoping to add silver hardware in lambskin soon



OMG I have to tell you, your vintage is really TDF it's perfect!! May I ask if you got it recently? If so, do you mind sharing where? Or are you the first owner of that gorgeous baby? Beautiful both of your bags! TIA


----------



## hockeymama

I'm too embarrassed to add them up, but I'll list them.  All purchased at Saks or NM:
classic flap medium black lambskin GHW (2004)
maxi classic black caviar flap SHW 9P
white large reissue flap 9C black chain and HW
patent python clutch
country (2010?) tote 
black patent coco cabas
gray quilted flap with tweed/gold chain and tweed lining
black nylon cocoon messenger (most useful bag)

I'm new here and this site is so addicting and enabling (as well as supportive).  Most purchases predate the tanking of the economy.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

YEANETT said:


> OMG I have to tell you, your vintage is really TDF it's perfect!! May I ask if you got it recently? If so, do you mind sharing where? Or are you the first owner of that gorgeous baby? Beautiful both of your bags! TIA


Thank you so much!! Yes, I got it a few months ago from Malleries. It is about 18 years old, but in amazing condition.


----------



## nycdoudou

hmmmm. let me count...

Beige jumbo in lambskin,gold hardware
red caviar m/l silver hardware
black caviar m/l , gold hardware
pink caviar m/l, silver hardware
timeless clutch black lambskin , silver hardware
reissue 226 color dark silver
pink caviar woc silver hardware
red lambskin quilted woc
black lambskin quilted woc
dark red mini flap
green three bag lambskin
black reissue like bag (a seasonal style, don't know the name exactly)
12A red wallet

total: 13
sold a gst black with gold hardware before.


----------



## nvie

1. GST, Black with GHW
2. In Business Flap, Navy Blue
3. Easy Caviar Tote, Beige


----------



## mwerkz

mine's here! all in black.


----------



## hermes_lemming

1 reissue


----------



## emjetz

ONE:MAXI Double Flap with SHW

Hope to add woc/mini/medium flap soon.........!!!!!


----------



## SHHMOM

I have two both black, both caviar leather, and both silver hardware. 1- woc with CC and on classic flap jumbo. They are my favorite bags! I haven't decided if I need more or not yet.


----------



## iroqchanel

I have about 15 Chanel pieces. I would have more but I sell old bags to my friends who don't want to fork over. my favorite is my Chocolate Brown Multi Pocket


----------



## iroqchanel

mwerkz said:


> mine's here! all in black.


I love that black patent envelope. I have that in red leather


----------



## cyyan

I have a black caviar jumbo with SHW, a so black jumbo, and a large black boy bag.  My red jumbo with matte GHW should be coming soon.  I hoping to get the coco sporran and a medium boy in a fall color.  Looking forward to starting up my fall collection.


----------



## mwerkz

iroqchanel said:


> I love that black patent envelope. I have that in red leather



red lambskin? i had a hard time deciding on black patent or red lambskin too! in the end i decided that my chanel will all be in black


----------



## Miss M.

I have three.

Black East West Flap in Lambskin Shw
Black Maxi in Lambskin Ghw
Blue Easy Caviar Jumbo in Shw

Planning to sell my Maxi for a Black Reissue 225 with Ghw though...


----------



## H-Angel

16 bags and 3 wallets 

1 black caviar jumbo GHW
2 beige caviar jumbo GHW
3 gray jersey jumbo SHW
4 red jumbo SHW
5 red maxi SHW
6 white jumbo GHW
7 lt green medium SHW
8 patent black jumbo SHW
9 patent black mini SHW
10 white GST GHW
11 cambon bowler black
12 cambon bowler beige
13 LAX blue
14 LAX ivory
15 mini cambon tote
16 blue Easy Caviar
17 cambon make up wallet
18 bifold wallet classic
19 patent black zip around wallet


----------



## deltalady

1 Classic M/L flap in black lambskin with ghw

Hoping to add more one day


----------



## forespec

5


----------



## BagsNBaubles

Only one bag, and it'll probably stay that way for a looong time or else my BF might commit me to the mental ward


----------



## *NYC Princess*

3


----------



## Shopmore

2 (black classic flap and pink patent camellia woc)


----------



## luxuryilove

Just 2 but I love them dearly.

A black caviar quilted woc shw 

and a black gst ghw


----------



## amy j

Classic Small Flap lambskin ghw, My one and only


----------



## BoldGirl

Three

1. Black Caviar Medium flap with ghw
2. Beige Grand Shopping Tote with ghw
3. Blue Caviar/Suede Maxi flap with shw

I still want a Le Boy and something in red


----------



## Makeberry

I have 14 :greengrin:

1.woc : Turquise ghw
2. mini square : black ,red 11p ,hot pink holo 10 with shw and pearly beige ghw
3. mini 8" : dark red 4 hold shw
4. boy bag : stinggray in hot pink
5. medium : black ghw ,grey 09a shw ,red 11p shw
6. Jumbo : rose beige shw ,dark blue 09a shw ,taupe 09a shw
7. maxi : Cobalt blue shw

I really love all of her and I can't break away from her T^T


----------



## CeePee08

I have 2 just starting to build my Chanel family.

- Chanel GST black in SHW caviar
-Chanel WOC black in SHW lambskin

Still waiting ( arriving next month) for my Chanel Easy beige in SHW caviar


----------



## LillyBel

0......I do have a wish list though, Reissue in black caviar tops it!


----------



## ShopGirlNYC

Three:
Jumbo - Caviar Black GHW
GST- Caviar Black GHW
WOC- Caviar Baby pink SHW
now thinking of getting a seasonal


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Total of four bags, one cardholder and a 4 CJS...

CHANEL jumbo black caviar shw 
CHANEL pst black caviar ghw
CHANEL square mini red caviar shw
CHANEL expandable flap ivory shw
CHANEL cardholder caviar red

Hoping for another piece in ghw.


----------



## Tk102

Zero


----------



## catmomo

I have just 2: an executive tote and the classic double flap (jumbo), both with gold hardware.

I have my heart set on a boy bag next!


----------



## nuedao17

I have 6 items

Jumbo Beige caviar in GHW
Jumbo Black caviar in GHW
Mini Red lambskin in SHW
GST Beige Clair in GHW
PSt Black in GHW 
Blue Wallet


----------



## mikomiko

Two:
- Jumbo Beige Clair with GHW
- GST Black with GHW

All I purchased in Feb 2013, and I have not got a chance to take out the babies as I love them too much!!!


----------



## ariadnerentz

1.) beige with GHW jumbo single flap
2.) black white cambon tote
3.) maxi flap bag. Black lambskin with SHW
4.) black patent leather medium flap bag with GHW.
5.) black caviar GST with SHW
6.) blue velvet chanel boy bag. Not sure what size as I haven't received it yet.


----------



## kelseymarie003

Only 1....so far


----------



## punchanit

I have 5 classics one so far  i would love to have more


----------



## Beachgirl827

6 
1. Black jumbo GHW
2. Beige jumbo GHW
3. Beige half moon WOC
4. Copper half moon WOC
5. Red Patent CWC
6. Black French Riviera mini


----------



## jessluvlv

2, black gst ghw, pink woc shw.  But if I don't log off of tpf it will be more and I'll be short a husband lol. But I think that's a even a trade, he will return eventually I suppose &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## mooonlike

7


----------



## keodi

1. timeless clutch
2.Vintage camera bag
3. Single flap jumbo gold hardware


----------



## MTfaves09

6. I acquired 4 within this year. Crazy? I know, I can't help it! I need help LOL


----------



## catsinthebag

jessluvlv said:


> 2, black gst ghw, pink woc shw.  But if I don't log off of tpf it will be more and I'll be short a husband lol. But I think that's a even a trade, he will return eventually I suppose &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## gquinn

I currently have 8 but I'm selling some to fund another

15 Series Black Caviar Maxi w/ GHW
12A Large Black Lambskin Chevron w/ SHW 
12A Large Beige Lambskin Boy w/ (distressed) RHW
9 Series Pink Caviar Jumbo w/ SHW
11 Series White Lambskin Jumbo Flap w/ Silver Bijoux/"New" Chain (not sure of the exact name)
11A Dark Beige (taupe) Istanbul Accordion Flap (not pictured here)
3 Series Vintage Red Lambskin Jumbo
8 Series Black Caviar XL Grand Shopping Tote/Weekender (not sure of the exact name)


----------



## daisygrl

Just two but getting a zippy wallet this month- I know, not a bag, but... will use it as a clutch as well


----------



## Parimari

10 so far & Love them all


----------



## hikarupanda

After I sold most of mine, only 2.

1) 08A Timeless CC black washed caviar flap bag
2) 12A Large dark red chevron flap bag


----------



## vink

Now I have 20. I'm eyeing one more and feel like my journey is about to come to an end. I love every piece I have. I just don't feel like I want more. I've been slowing down a lot this year and it's a sign.


----------



## soma

1. Caviar medium - Black
2. 2.55 226 GHW - Black
3. 2.55 225- Dark Gold
4. Grand shopping tote - Black
5. Caviar Mini - Black
6. Caviar clutch - Pearl beige
7.  2.55 224 -Silver Matte
8. 8" Tri- color - python
9. 8" boy - pearl nude


----------



## iroqchanel

mwerkz said:


> red lambskin? i had a hard time deciding on black patent or red lambskin too! in the end i decided that my chanel will all be in black



Yes it's lambskin but its not a bag I would wear all the time. My maxi is lambskin as well and I rarely wear it. I want a caviar maxi or jumbo now in black.


----------



## iroqchanel

I was able to luck up on this beauty the other day...


----------



## Bethc

Bethc said:


> Updating my list... I thought I had cut down my collection, but I guess not, they must multiply in my closet @ night?
> 
> Black GST
> Pink GST
> 2005 Black 2.55
> Black patent med flap
> 09C Red Jumbo Caviar flap
> Pink caviar jumbo
> Metallic blue patent jumbo
> White caviar jumbo
> Red patent med flap - Mobile Art Special Edition
> Dk sliver timeless clutch
> Beige caviar pouchette
> Red Hamptons mini
> 
> And a mess of SLGs



2 new additions...
SoBack jumbo lambskin
Hot pink jumbo caviar


----------



## iroqchanel

gquinn said:


> I currently have 8 but I'm selling some to fund another
> 
> 15 Series Black Caviar Maxi w/ GHW
> 12A Large Black Lambskin Chevron w/ SHW
> 12A Large Beige Lambskin Boy w/ (distressed) RHW
> 9 Series Pink Caviar Jumbo w/ SHW
> 11 Series White Lambskin Jumbo Flap w/ Silver Bijoux/"New" Chain (not sure of the exact name)
> 11A Dark Beige (taupe) Istanbul Accordion Flap (not pictured here)
> 3 Series Vintage Red Lambskin Jumbo
> 8 Series Black Caviar XL Grand Shopping Tote/Weekender (not sure of the exact name)


Which ones are you selling?


----------



## mwerkz

iroqchanel said:


> Yes it's lambskin but its not a bag I would wear all the time. My maxi is lambskin as well and I rarely wear it. I want a caviar maxi or jumbo now in black.



I've gotten a black jumbo caviar too. But it's pretty heavy. So I seldom wear it. I carry my black caviar woc most often.


----------



## loveparadox83

2 only.
1 Beige Medium with GHW and Medium Red Caviar.


----------



## honeyq

Just 1... and I think it will be my last because I'm kind of sick of the chain.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Just one. I'm sure there will be many more to follow in the future


----------



## fendigal

3, small pink caviar classic flap, pink medallion bag, and light pink/natural modern chain.  I think I must like pink.


----------



## Chanelkel

I have four.

Black GST gold HW
Black 255 silver HW
Ivory 255 silver HW
Shearling quilted ivory


----------



## xxDxx

4

Black Jumbo caviar GHW
Black Jumbo caviar SHW
Black Executive Tote GHW
Black classic woc lamb SHW


----------



## jmirandapa

2 - black easy caviar tote shw and a black classic m/l caviar ghw.  i'm just waiting for a black quilted woc any hw and my collection is complete


----------



## amelie689

1 classic black m/l flap with shw and i love it! I want to add a wallet and woc to my collection and i will be happy! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Herb

I have 3 
- Black caviar jumbo with GHW
- French rivieria with SHW
- Paris biarritz shopping tote


----------



## SHHMOM

amelie689 said:


> 1 classic black m/l flap with shw and i love it! I want to add a wallet and woc to my collection and i will be happy! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;



The flap and woc are what I have and I feel very chanel content. I think they cover most bases. Enjoy!


----------



## fm032

i got my first chanel (classic flag, medium, carviar leather, black GHW) one and a half years ago in HongKong, the price is about 4,000 euro, last week went to Barcelona, out of pure sudden impulse, bought a 2.55 small, black GHW, (3100 euro -430 euro tax refund). those two are quite alike! truly regretful, i should have got the medium 2.55 instead. girls, need your suggestions: should i keep this 2.55 or should i try to sell it? anybody could justify this crazy impulsive shopping for me if you think i should keep it. if you were me, would you have bought 226(medium) or 225(small) of 2.55 if you already have a medium cf? here are the two chanel that i currently own:
i don't know how to post pic...


----------



## tutushopper

fm032 said:


> i got my first chanel (classic flag, medium, carviar leather, black GHW) one and a half years ago in HongKong, the price is about 4,000 euro, last week went to Barcelona, out of pure sudden impulse, bought a 2.55 small, black GHW, (3100 euro -430 euro tax refund). those two are quite alike! truly regretful, i should have got the medium 2.55 instead. girls, need your suggestions: should i keep this 2.55 or should i try to sell it? anybody could justify this crazy impulsive shopping for me if you think i should keep it. if you were me, would you have bought 226(medium) or 225(small) of 2.55 if you already have a medium cf? here are the two chanel that i currently own:
> i don't know how to post pic...



If it were me, I'd have bought the 226, as I know I love that size and it works for me perfectly.  However, do you see yourself using the 225?  It really comes down to what works for you.  If it doesn't work, then see if you can sell or trade (if you've not used it at all) for the 226.


----------



## fm032

tutushopper said:


> If it were me, I'd have bought the 226, as I know I love that size and it works for me perfectly.  However, do you see yourself using the 225?  It really comes down to what works for you.  If it doesn't work, then see if you can sell or trade (if you've not used it at all) for the 226.


 
Thank you. those two are too similiar, cannot believe i didn't think things through. unlike lots of ladies here, i cannot afford to splurge like that. it was such a great opportunity to go the europe myself this time, chanel there is almost half price than here in china. but i didn't make the right choice. shame on me.


----------



## yuurei

6 so far:

m/l black caviar flap
jumbo bordeaux lambskin flap
beige ultimate soft lambskin bag
claire iridescent calfskin flap
black patent WOC
black cerf tote -old style


----------



## misspursecvr

I have 2.
Black jumbo cavair with gold hw
Red jumbo cavair with silver hw&#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

fm032 said:


> Thank you. those two are too similiar, cannot believe i didn't think things through. unlike lots of ladies here, i cannot afford to splurge like that. it was such a great opportunity to go the europe myself this time, chanel there is almost half price than here in china. but i didn't make the right choice. shame on me.



I don't think so much "shame on you" as can you make the 225 work for you (evenings, casual outings where you don't carry a lot, use a card holder, etc.) or if not, then perhaps either contact the boutique to see if you can return it or else sell it and look for your 226.  Whilst I know the 226 works for me, I could also make the 225 work as well, so it is just what you want and how badly you want it.


----------



## Rosycheeks

2
Navy blue caviar WOC SHW 
Black Jumbo lamb skin GHW 

Fortunate enough to have had both of them gifted to me by my aunt and cousin last year.


----------



## LadyinLondon

I have one and I don't think I could be okay with more than 2/3 (I hope I don't end up eating my words)? A small collection is the equivalent of a deposit on a house in the UK and I would definitely rather have real estate or create an investment portfolio than bags. 

Of course, when I'm much older and already have a good investment portfolio, a beautiful house, and several investment properties...


----------



## MaryJoe84

Update - now I have four:

black GST with SHW
black caviar m/l classic flap with SHW
beige clair m/l classic flap with SHW
dark purple/plum m/l classic flap with SHW


----------



## miumiu1985

I have two!!! A black jumbo in SHW and a WOC in black patent  i love them both very much!!


----------



## Stella0925

I have four 
Red M/L classic flap
Black jumbo with ghw 
Black reissue with ghw 
A seasonal tote(don't know the name)

Wish list, a chanel wallet, dark silver/gray reissue with shw, maybe a boy bag .hope my dream can be fulfilled soon


----------



## luvpandas8

Only have one 
black caviar maxi!


----------



## Giovanni_Rocco

Just two  Maxi Jumbo Flap int caviar leather and Cerft  tote black with gold hardware


----------



## qookymonster

I had 5, but sold a JM. So left with:
1. Black lamb jumbo
2. Black lamb maxi
3. Bordeaux glazed leather jumbo "three" flap
4. Medium beige python clutch 

Now trying to sell the python clutch and maybe the three flap as well, since I never even took them out of the box!


----------



## EMMY

5

M/L Classic Black Flap w/ SHW
Black Baby Cabas
Maroon On the Road tote
Black Half Moon WOC
Beige Mini flap


----------



## syh

8 in total!

Pictured, starting from back left to right:
1. Black caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
2. Black cerf tote with GHW
3. Beige clair caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
4. 12A red soft caviar M/L flap with SHW
5. Black lambskin M/L flap with GHW
6. Black caviar timeless (kisslock) clutch with SHW
7. 12P pearly beige caviar clutch with chain with matte GHW
8. Black lambskin half moon wallet on chain with SHW


----------



## TraciFred0426

fm032 said:


> Thank you. those two are too similiar, cannot believe i didn't think things through. unlike lots of ladies here, i cannot afford to splurge like that. it was such a great opportunity to go the europe myself this time, chanel there is almost half price than here in china. but i didn't make the right choice. shame on me.




Which part of China are you from?  I'm in Shanghai area now )

Well, I would just keep them as is.  After all they are different.  One is reissue, the other is the classic flap, the size and HW are similar.  They will be perfect for weekends and evenings.

I would've bought a 227 )  Or even a tote.  But it really depends on your frame and style!


----------



## luey1960

asl_bebes said:


> I have four and always looking for more to add to my little family!


The cream and black is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gquinn

iroqchanel said:


> Which ones are you selling?


My apologies as I just saw your question to me... I'm selling about 4 of my bags as I keep buying and loving the newer ones more so I decided I need to let go of the ones that I haven't used


----------



## suzyloveschanel

I have 3
A black pst
255 black reissue ghw
Black quilted caviar ghw
Also a caviar large wallet
 I'd like one more to finish my collection-a med black caviar classic ghw


----------



## MindyC

syh said:


> 8 in total!
> 
> Pictured, starting from back left to right:
> 1. Black caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
> 2. Black cerf tote with GHW
> 3. Beige clair caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
> 4. 12A red soft caviar M/L flap with SHW
> 5. Black lambskin M/L flap with GHW
> 6. Black caviar timeless (kisslock) clutch with SHW
> 7. 12P pearly beige caviar clutch with chain with matte GHW
> 8. Black lambskin half moon wallet on chain with SHW



Love your collection so much!! &#10084;


----------



## tutushopper

syh said:


> 8 in total!
> 
> Pictured, starting from back left to right:
> 1. Black caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
> 2. Black cerf tote with GHW
> 3. Beige clair caviar jumbo flap with GHW (single flap)
> 4. 12A red soft caviar M/L flap with SHW
> 5. Black lambskin M/L flap with GHW
> 6. Black caviar timeless (kisslock) clutch with SHW
> 7. 12P pearly beige caviar clutch with chain with matte GHW
> 8. Black lambskin half moon wallet on chain with SHW



Lovely collection of classics!


----------



## syh

MindyC said:


> Love your collection so much!! &#10084;





tutushopper said:


> Lovely collection of classics!



Thanks!


----------



## fm032

tutushopper said:


> I don't think so much "shame on you" as can you make the 225 work for you (evenings, casual outings where you don't carry a lot, use a card holder, etc.) or if not, then perhaps either contact the boutique to see if you can return it or else sell it and look for your 226.  Whilst I know the 226 works for me, I could also make the 225 work as well, so it is just what you want and how badly you want it.


 
Thank you so much. i went to a second hand boutique yesterday to try AGAIN the 226, like i tried in the Barcelona Chanel boutique: when wearing it single strap, 226 looks bulky on me, cross body, even more! only by double straps it looks nice. (I am 50kg, 163cm). they offer a price for me to trade with them, but i didn't do that. after all, this 225 was chosen and bought by myself from europe, it means a lot to me.

so, i think i'm going to keep it. followed and trusted my first instinct in the Chanel boutique when i got it. yes, it does look similar with my class flap, but they are still different and feel different. especially in my own eyes and with my own hands.

thanks again~


----------



## Serrazane

fm032 said:


> Thank you so much. i went to a second hand boutique yesterday to try AGAIN the 226, like i tried in the Barcelona Chanel boutique: when wearing it single strap, 226 looks bulky on me, cross body, even more! only by double straps it looks nice. (I am 50kg, 163cm). they offer a price for me to trade with them, but i didn't do that. after all, this 225 was chosen and bought by myself from europe, it means a lot to me.
> 
> so, i think i'm going to keep it. followed and trusted my first instinct in the Chanel boutique when i got it. yes, it does look similar with my class flap, but they are still different and feel different. especially in my own eyes and with my own hands.
> 
> thanks again~



Good job thinking aloud!! If not for the crazy price nowadays, I'd pick up the 225 in a heartbeat! Lucky of you to own 2 precious flaps in very elegant sizes.


----------



## fm032

i have: 1)classic flap medium with black carviar leather + gold hardware.
          2) 2.55 reissue small (225) , black +gold hardware. (newly bought in Barcelona)
yes, their size and general design are quite alike. but i decided to keep them both! 
anybody could please tell me how to post pictures here? thanks


----------



## clu13

6 plus the big 2013 caviar cosmetic bag that I use as a clutch

Grey reissue tote
Beige Claire GST w/shw
Black caviar jumbo double flap a/GHW
Lambskin WOC - no idea what model 2011 red and the tiny cc
Beige accordion half moon flap
Black timeless kisslock clutch
2013 pink cosmetic bag

Hoping for more - bag content, but never shoe content


----------



## vink

Too many to be good for my wallet. I have one on hold for me now. I thought my passion for the brand is slowing down, still Chanel keeps luring me in.  CJs or bags, something has to catch my eyes everytime I step into the boutique.


----------



## PenelopeB

I have 2 and a 3rd on the way!
1. Black Jumbo classic single flap in caviar leather with gold hardware
2. Black WOC classic in lambskin leather with silver hardware
and waiting for
3. Black Vintage medium tote in lambskin leather with gold hardware.


----------



## Nikonina

Two, one back 2.55 in medium and one red Lambie classic WOC. I am contemplating to get  Boy or not.


----------



## sa143

Three! Beige medallion tote, black caviar CWC, blue timeless WOC in caviar


----------



## tutushopper

fm032 said:


> Thank you so much. i went to a second hand boutique yesterday to try AGAIN the 226, like i tried in the Barcelona Chanel boutique: when wearing it single strap, 226 looks bulky on me, cross body, even more! only by double straps it looks nice. (I am 50kg, 163cm). they offer a price for me to trade with them, but i didn't do that. after all, this 225 was chosen and bought by myself from europe, it means a lot to me.
> 
> so, i think i'm going to keep it. followed and trusted my first instinct in the Chanel boutique when i got it. yes, it does look similar with my class flap, but they are still different and feel different. especially in my own eyes and with my own hands.
> 
> thanks again~



I think it sounds like that 225 was totally meant to be your bag!  Embrace the love and enjoy it so very much!


----------



## wishcometrue

fm032 said:


> i got my first chanel (classic flag, medium, carviar leather, black GHW) one and a half years ago in HongKong, the price is about 4,000 euro, last week went to Barcelona, out of pure sudden impulse, bought a 2.55 small, black GHW, (3100 euro -430 euro tax refund). those two are quite alike! truly regretful, i should have got the medium 2.55 instead. girls, need your suggestions: should i keep this 2.55 or should i try to sell it? anybody could justify this crazy impulsive shopping for me if you think i should keep it. if you were me, would you have bought 226(medium) or 225(small) of 2.55 if you already have a medium cf? here are the two chanel that i currently own:
> i don't know how to post pic...


Is this one caviar as well? since you have one in caviar already, would you be interested in getting one in lambskin if you sell the one you got from hongkong?


----------



## nana2604

I have a Maxi Black Caviar GHW, Jumbo Beige Caviar GHW, M/L Black Lambskin SHW, Red 12C GST SHW, and a Grey Camellia WOC. So, 5. Still on my list is a Medium Boy!


----------



## Falnangel

My first bag was a seasonal bag that I don't know the name of. Since then I've done some catch up and acquired a black jumbo classic flap, a m/l classic flap, a beige GST, a black cerf tote, a WOC, and a couple of wallets. And of course shoes!!! I've been going to the private sale every year and I love Chanel flats!


----------



## tiffanypowers17

I have two: 1. Black Jumbo Lambskin with GHW. 2. White lambskin bag with a thick silver link chain handle.


----------



## hedgwin99

Technically I just have one. I brought a seasonal Chanel six years ago. I sold that one plus all my LV to get a lambskin jumbo this year


----------



## Myrkur

At the moment only *one* medium black boy, *one* medium classic flap in lavender and *one* black classic WOC.


----------



## Joyce Lim

I have 3

Black classic medium flap in caviar GHW
Black GST SHW
Black medium Le Boy in calfskin SHW


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

4 bags for me:

jumbo black caviar w/ shw single flap 2009
GST beige caviar w/ ghw 2010
jumbo black caviar w/ shw double flap 2012
226 reissue in black w/ rhw 2013

really want to add a WOC in black w/ ghw and a m/l in beige w/ ghw this year...and one day a red caviar m/l and a 225 reissue....


----------



## EMDOC

I have 3 now. I sold 2


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have three but am waiting for a black quilted caviar woc to find me!

1.  M/L tweed (black with white threads running through) classic flap
2.  Black Jumbo caviar with ghw
3.  Vintage white bucket tote from mom

I also have about 9 pairs of shoes/boots, one wallet, and a long semi-precious stones charm necklace.

After my woc my next purchase is going to be the 226 black reissue with ghw.


----------



## telrunya

Black caviar quilted woc ghw
Black caviar pst ghw

Hope to add a camera bag soon


----------



## maruixmarui

I have 7 now

1. Jumbo caviar black 
2. Medium caviar black
3. Mini 8" caviar black
4. Mini 7" caviar charcoal grey 
5. Timeless clutch caviar black
6. Reissue 226 black calf skin
7. Long wallet bi-fold

Wanna have another color besides black/ grey...but still cannot decide..


----------



## fufu

Currently: 4 

Black med/large caviar flap shw 
salmon pink med/large patent flap pewter 
white jumbo cavier flap shw 
red small lambskin flap ghw


----------



## Cremedelabeaute

I just got my first one as a wedding present !

It's the m beige double flap with ghw in love


----------



## sguevara

I have 3, had 4 but sold my pst. Saving to get lambskin medium double flap.

Black diamond flap that I just love.
Cambon Wallet that I just love.
CC crystal sunglasses


----------



## CoachCruiser

I have one beautiful half moon woc in dark grey lambskin. I just bought it earlier this August and I absolutely adore it. While I agree that Chanel is addicting and I wouldn't mind a larger one someday, this woc is it for the foreseeable future.  I really love and am proud of it; I've wanted Chanel for a looooong time.


----------



## cherrycookies

Just a small collection:

2 WOCs - black & red camellia SHW
1 mini - red lambskin SHW
1 m/l classic flap - black caviar GHW
1 camera bag - black vintage lambskin GHW
1 tote - black vintage lambskin GHW
+ earrings, wallet & sunglasses


----------



## nad11

i've got enough for now, i hope..

Four large reissues in grey, navy, gold and taupe.
Three half moon wallets-on-chain in burgundy, gold and black.
Two long black wallets (yen bifold and classic zipped).
One seasonal tote in navy.


----------



## cc03sg

Black GST in ghw
Jumbo classic double flap beige caviar in ghw
Medium classic double flap black lambskin ghw
Clutch with chain red lambskin in shw
Mademoiselle black caviar in shw
Boy WOC in velvet hot pink ruthenium hw
Cambon wallet
Classic sunglasses
2 necklaces and 1 pair of earrings

And I realized I've accumulated this much in less than 1 year. Great.


----------



## dnv2310

I only have 1. and one on the way. 
 1) black lambskin WOC with SHW
 2) coming soon...black caviar PST with GHW. 

I'm new to the Chanel club and hope to have more coming


----------



## Cremedelabeaute

I just got my second piece  I havea Chanel cerf with shw and my new one is a double flap in beige with ghw lamb skin What should I add to my collection ??


----------



## krism805

just 1... a dark burgundy PST. but already thinking of getting my second one


----------



## babybaby2011

I have 9 Chanel bags right now
M/L classic beige caviar GHW
M/L classic beige lambskin GHW
M/L classic red lambskin GHW
M/L classic black caviar GHW
1 Reissue 227 coral patent SHW
1GST black caviar GHW
1timeless tote red patent SHW
1WOC timeless red caviar SHW
1WOC lipstick beige patent SHE
1wallet timeless red caviar
1 bow sunglasses
2CC earrings
1CC brooch

I will add jumbo classic flap to my family next year


----------



## Kareen Lee

Hey...Is new to this forum and saw so many interesting topics...

I have 8 bags (2 tote bags, 1 vintage, 1 bubble and 4 classic flap)..love the plum reissue the most...lighter than classic flap..


----------



## pearlgrass

I only have a small collection 

PST in _*Black*_
Classic Jumbo in _*Black*_ Caviar w Silver h/w
Classic M/L in _*Beige*_ Caviar w Gold h/w
Reissue Camera bag in _*Metallic Silver*_
Reissue Tote in _*Matte Gold*_
Small wallet in _*Grey*_
Ballet flats in _*Cobalt Blue*_


----------



## nerimanna

i have one! i recently drifted from LV to Chanel and I say I am definitely loving Chanel! but i'm trying to simplify my bags down to 3: an LV speedy, Chanel flap and then an Hermes Birkin... i'm already in the process of saving for my last bag: a Birkin. So I don't see myself buying more Chanel


----------



## *NYC Princess*

nerimanna said:


> i have one! i recently drifted from LV to Chanel and I say I am definitely loving Chanel! but i'm trying to simplify my bags down to 3: an LV speedy, Chanel flap and then an Hermes Birkin... i'm already in the process of saving for my last bag: a Birkin. So I don't see myself buying more Chanel


 
Wow! I admire your restraint in only 3 bags!! Good luck!! The true icons of each brand!


----------



## nerimanna

*NYC Princess* said:


> Wow! I admire your restraint in only 3 bags!! Good luck!! The true icons of each brand!



haha trust me i had to go through a slew of handbags both designer and non-designer to come to this resolution  i did the math and it turned out same even slightly more expensive if one would continue to buy trendy bags vs just getting the classics. 

i have the same resolution too for belts. saving up now for one reversible tan/black hermes belt so i don't need to buy another belt in my life haha.

this is basis on style though and not wear & tear


----------



## nsharp

I'm new here and I only have 3 chanels:

- m/l classic flap in black caviar shw
- pink cambon tote
- vintage

So loving and wanting PSTs right now but the recent seasonal colours aren't very appealing. hope to be able to collect a few in different colours soon


----------



## TwiggySteph

1. Timeless clutch in red caviar w/ SHW
2. Classic quilted WOC in black caviar w/ GHW
3. Camila lamb WOC in navy w/ matte GHW
4. Half moon WOC in grey w/ matte GHW

No big purses yet...saving for a classic medium flap or something equally fabulous!! I discovered Chanel in May 2013 and have been cheating on LV. And, I love WOC's!!


----------



## KatieNC

4 so far and I am totally in love with them:
Black caviar GST w gold hw
Black caviar jumbo w gold hw
Beige caviar jumbo w gold hw
Black caviar quilted flap wallet with gold cc

Hoping to get red or blue woc w gold hw to finish my Chanel collection!


----------



## BagLover79

Hi have had many but my collection has dwindled down to just 5:
Chanel In and Out Flap with SHW in Eggplant
Chanel Vintage Maxi with GHW in Black
Chanel Vintage WOC with GHW in Red
Chanel Brooklyn Patchwork Flap with SHW in Black
Chanel Reissue with S&GHW in Gunmetal


----------



## february1955

I have two..

Classic flap bag m/l lambskin GHW, black
Classic flap bag mini caviar leather SHW, black
Looking forward to getting more


----------



## Iris Gris

As of last Friday, I have a big whopping ONE (black Shiva with the "tarnished" gold HW). I am thinking about one I saw at NM, a tiny, boxy evening bag in a deep green color, maybe fabric. Extremely impractical an expensive. Also drooling over Ars et Metiers collection photos.


----------



## Fahrina

Standing at 21 now....
maxis, jumbos, large boy, vintages and large medemoiselle.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Fahrina said:


> Standing at 21 now....
> maxis, jumbos, large boy, vintages and large medemoiselle.


Wow!! Would love to see your collection!!


----------



## Allisonfaye

Two. I don't plan on buying anymore soon. I think my next bag will be a BV.


----------



## dai_2013

I'm saving up for my first Chanel!
Can't wait!


----------



## Nico_79

Ugh...I just counted, 15 in total. I think it's time to start some editing!


----------



## Kacero

Jumbo 2.55 black caviar classic flap, 
grand shopping tote cream caviar, 
wallet in a chain black patent, 
Black quilted canvas jumbo shopping tote(used as my diaper bag), 
Black quilter caviar shoulder tote.

Very much doubt I'll buy anymore. Like to mix up my collection.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Have several vintage Chanel bags,jerseys, classic tweeds& classics as well..

I'm sure if I counted , I'd be very surprised... and decided to leave it this way


----------



## ChaneLisette

Nico_79 said:


> Ugh...I just counted, 15 in total. I think it's time to start some editing!



Me too! I am working on trimming my collection by half. It is still hard to part with bags that I have not used in years. I think my ideal number is 10 so each of my girls can have 5.


----------



## Nico_79

ChaneLisette said:


> Me too! I am working on trimming my collection by half. It is still hard to part with bags that I have not used in years. I think my ideal number is 10 so each of my girls can have 5.



Yes, if I could trim down to 10 bags it would be ideal. Not sure how to manage it though, I feel like each one is special in it's own way! Your girls are going to be so lucky!


----------



## Caz6674

I now have 3!!!
Black patent East - West flap GHW
Timeless black WOC with SHW
GST black with GHW

now saving for a black caviar jumbo flap with GHW


----------



## BHmommy

only 2:

- grey 226 reissue with ghw 
- white medium quilted boy


----------



## kattyagg

I have two 
Jumbo black caviar silver hardware 
Woc pink camellia 

Just added a pink mini chain around in washed lamb skin


----------



## Brandlover2000

I have only 3 so far:
Black PST with GHW
Black caviar WOC with GHW
Black soft caviar French Riviera with SHW


----------



## pinky7

I only have two right now D: Hopefully 3 by the time holidays come around!!

Business Flap
Caviar Timeless Expandable Zip Tote


----------



## Foo Deborah

I have 4 currently but want to sell my chocolate brown cambon reporter bag. Being offered only S$1k on consignment basis by reseller when I bought it for above $2k. Wondering if I should accept the offer of S$1k....


----------



## lilyrose0156

I had 21 but now 5 because sold most of them since they were metallic reissues and leather is known to peel


----------



## Chewrina

I have none but hope to own one soon...


----------



## dooneybaby

Foo Deborah said:


> I have 4 currently but want to sell my chocolate brown cambon reporter bag. Being offered only S$1k on consignment basis by reseller when I bought it for above $2k. Wondering if I should accept the offer of S$1k....


I've been looking for 3 years to purchase the Reporter bag in green. But it's difficult to find a resale in great condition.


----------



## nyluvbags

Just one,but treasured


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

I currently have 3, I bought my first in jan 2013 for my 21st birthday and fell in love so bought 2 more in a matter of 6 months 
1. Classic Jumbo Flap, Caviar Leather, Black with GHW (my favorite)
2. GST in Beige with GHW
3.GST in Black with GHW


----------



## Iris Gris

Well, I have now doubled my collection (from 1 bag to 2 bags!) in the last 2 weeks. (Chanel newbie goes a little crazy.) Oh, and a wallet. (I'll post pix as soon as I can.) I don't usually go on spending sprees like this; I'm making up for lost time.


----------



## Pookiefoof

Chanel Classic Lambskin Tri-fold Wallet
Chanel GST Black With SHW
Chanel Jumbo Caviar Classic Black With GHW
Chanel Medium Le Boy Flap Black


----------



## Bhelool

I have two but want to get the jumbo flap bag.


----------



## brookejennifer

13.


----------



## legaldiva

1st purchase: black lamb Timeless clutch 
2nd: white caviar E/W flap
3rd: beige bubble quilt small flap
4th: black bubble quilt shopper tote with GHW

I really want a grey GST now


----------



## krawford

I have had so many over the years, but now down to two jumbo caviar, black with GHW and red with SHW.  Two WOC quilted black with GHW and quilted red with SHW.  I think that should be it.


----------



## aleen

O


----------



## saisaihe

Black cf gold chain, m/l, caviar
Ivory cf gold chain, m/l, caviar
Red cf silver chain, m/l, lamb
Ivory ppt gold chain, caviar
Red patent woc
Pink patent woc
Red Le boy cube 2014c, my most recent purchase


----------



## fancynancy1218

I am 21 years old and I have 3!


----------



## bcbggirl

I now have 8 purses. 

3 wocs, 2 m/l's, 1 gst, 1 jumbo, 1 mini flap.  I think my next bag will be another woc.


----------



## kimariew

Black SHW GST
Black distressed calf GHW 226 reissue
Black caviar SHW m/l flap
So Black lamb jumbo flap
Jean SHW caviar halfmoon woc
Black SHW caviar halfmoon woc
Red SHW caviar quilted woc
Black GHW caviar quilted woc


----------



## jh88

Black GST
Black caviar Jumbo
Black caviar M/L
Black patent mini
CC WOC

Just sold Cambon shopper and the Timeless Clutch with chain....the collection got too big and i couldnt jsutify it as i was hoping to get a birkin....still looking to sell the mini as i dont use it


----------



## fufu

Used to have 5 and i sold one.

now left with 4 and are all classic flaps in different colours and sizes.

Contemplating to get a boy or other chanel bag designs in the future..


----------



## alaaa12118

black lambskin timeless clutch
black lambskin jumbo
beige easy flap cavair
black easy flap cavair


----------



## Nattie35

I have 5 and waiting for a WOC 

Black caviar M/L flap
Black caviar GST
Black caviar Timeless soft tote
Beige caviar half moon flap 
Black caviar Timeless kiss lock clutch

Also debating adding something in red


----------



## ColdSteel

Black Caviar WOC with silver HW. My first Chanel! Christmas 07 gift.
Black L or XL Stretch Spirit Cabas. Generally don't buy non-leather bags but I got a fantastic deal on it and it's so lightweight.
Platinum continental wallet. Also pre-loved.


----------



## bellarusa

Two:

one hampton WOC in black
one small Boy in blue canary


----------



## nycmamaofone

kimariew said:


> Black SHW GST
> Black distressed calf GHW 226 reissue
> Black caviar SHW m/l flap
> So Black lamb jumbo flap
> Jean SHW caviar halfmoon woc
> Black SHW caviar halfmoon woc
> Red SHW caviar quilted woc
> Black GHW caviar quilted woc


I love your collection. Perfect!!


----------



## crazyforbag

Black caviar jumbo classic SHW
Black distress reissue 226 GHW
Black quilted boy medium
Black lamb SHW WOC
mini rectangular 14C Navy SHW
Mini square 14C red SHW
Black quilted boy wallet SHW

next target either a boy new medium or reissue 225 in grey/silver if this color is available...


----------



## clu13

7 plus a pink cosmetic case that I use as a clutch


----------



## solouloulou

I started only in July this year, 4 in total as of Dec. 

1st purchase: e/w caviar flap
2nd : blue half moon WOC
3rd: navy Camelia WOC
4th: 12A red medium caviar flap (so glad I can hunt it down) 

Next purchase in 2014: Black Reissue GHW


----------



## yinnieC

Only 2 at the moment - red camellia WOC and a newest addition - black lamb m/l classic SHW.


----------



## lv626

Close to 100


----------



## lilyrose0156

lv626 said:


> Close to 100



Wow can you post a pic? Would love to see them!!


----------



## smile4me6

lv626 said:


> Close to 100




Ooh, I would love to see too!!!!!


----------



## poohbag

lv626 said:


> Close to 100





lilyrose0156 said:


> Wow can you post a pic? Would love to see them!!





smile4me6 said:


> Ooh, I would love to see too!!!!!



Me three!


----------



## impulsive

poohbag said:


> Me three!


Me four!!


----------



## Winterfell

Only one so far! I will definitely be adding to my collection in 2014


----------



## bonjourErin

Just 1.

Spring 2013 Red mini lambskin flap with matte gold hardware... Wanted a red so I jumped on it, still think it's beautiful, but I should've just waited to save for a boy bag... Looking to sell it :/


----------



## Kfoorya2

4 bags


----------



## Iluvchanel2

lilyrose0156 said:


> Wow can you post a pic? Would love to see them!!


Yes, please post some pix. I would love to see your wonderful collection of 100 Chanel purses.


----------



## Iluvchanel2

So far, I have three all in black caviar with SHW (yes, I like classic purses in black):
1.  jumbo classic flap
2. GST 
3. Timeless Kiss Lock clutch

On my list:
- black caviar m/l classic flap w/GHW (currently working on it)
- beige m/l classic flap w/GHW (I hope to have it spring 2014)
- silver m/l classic flap (not sure if this is even available but I have seen it out and about)


----------



## anasa

&#128563;


lv626 said:


> close to 100


----------



## Axix23

I wanna see 100 channels!!


----------



## madeinnyc

Zero but will be getting one for Christmas, hopefully!


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Five flaps 

Black lace over pewter goatskin in m/l
Easy caviar jumbo in cobalt blue
Black lambskin jumbo with ghw
Vintage oxblood flap with ghw 
Black caviar jumbo with shw


----------



## LVbemerry

impulsive said:


> Me four!!




Me Seven!! ( 2 more ladies before me )


----------



## Chanel1717

I have 3 Jumbo Lambskin Turquoise Classics, 1 Red Maxi Caviar Classic, 1 Silver Mini Classic, 1 Black Mini Class, 1 Black 2.55 Patent Leather Classic, 1 Red Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Black Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Ice Cube Tote, 1 Gold Python Tote, 1 Patent Leather Tote, 1 Small Lambskin Classic Handbag, 1 Silver Tote, 1 Rue Cambon Clutch, 1 Black Medium Classic Flap, 1 Pink Fabric Classic, 1 Glitter 2.55 Small Handbag, 1 Red WOC, and Im not sure what else..... Those are my bags if I think of any other I will update.  I will show pics later on.  


So 19 So far that I can count, but there migt be more in my closet that I forgot about.  

  Ive been collecting for a long time and have worked very hard to get all my pieces which I dearly love!!


----------



## smile4me6

Chanel1717 said:


> I have 3 Jumbo Lambskin Turquoise Classics, 1 Red Maxi Caviar Classic, 1 Silver Mini Classic, 1 Black Mini Class, 1 Black 2.55 Patent Leather Classic, 1 Red Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Black Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Ice Cube Tote, 1 Gold Python Tote, 1 Patent Leather Tote, 1 Small Lambskin Classic Handbag, 1 Silver Tote, 1 Rue Cambon Clutch, 1 Black Medium Classic Flap, 1 Pink Fabric Classic, 1 Glitter 2.55 Small Handbag, 1 Red WOC, and Im not sure what else..... Those are my bags if I think of any other I will update.  I will show pics later on.
> 
> 
> So 19 So far that I can count, but there migt be more in my closet that I forgot about.
> 
> Ive been collecting for a long time and have worked very hard to get all my pieces which I dearly love!!




Would love to see photos of your gorgeous collection!!!


----------



## 90210purses

Axix23 said:


> I wanna see 100 channels!!




10 and counting. I LOVE my Chanel purses.


----------



## mombagaholic

I have the following and hoping to get a le boy this Christmas.

Leather woven bowler bag
Black GST with gold hardware
Baby blue patent mini classic flap
Dark blue classic flap woc


I love Chanel. &#128525;


----------



## barbie444

I have:
Jumbo  Caviar in Black SHW
M/L Caviar in Black GHW
Jumbo Caviar in Beige GHW
Le Boy Navy Blue (Reveal Coming soon)
Hampton Cross Body (Reveal Coming Soon)


----------



## fightthesunrise

None yet, but am in the process of saving up for a red GST. I own two pairs of shoes, though.


----------



## Chanel1717

Here are a few pics of some of my bags I will add more later.    This is all I could find on my phone so far


----------



## jbcponce

Just one at the moment,


----------



## cc03sg

Chanel1717 said:


> I have 3 Jumbo Lambskin Turquoise Classics, 1 Red Maxi Caviar Classic, 1 Silver Mini Classic, 1 Black Mini Class, 1 Black 2.55 Patent Leather Classic, 1 Red Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Black Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Ice Cube Tote, 1 Gold Python Tote, 1 Patent Leather Tote, 1 Small Lambskin Classic Handbag, 1 Silver Tote, 1 Rue Cambon Clutch, 1 Black Medium Classic Flap, 1 Pink Fabric Classic, 1 Glitter 2.55 Small Handbag, 1 Red WOC, and Im not sure what else..... Those are my bags if I think of any other I will update.  I will show pics later on.
> 
> 
> So 19 So far that I can count, but there migt be more in my closet that I forgot about.
> 
> Ive been collecting for a long time and have worked very hard to get all my pieces which I dearly love!!




Wowwww! You should do a family picture of your lovely chanel collection! *drools*


----------



## lilyrose0156

cc03sg said:


> Wowwww! You should do a family picture of your lovely chanel collection! *drools*



Plus 1


----------



## Tuymiu

Chanel1717 said:


> I have 3 Jumbo Lambskin Turquoise Classics, 1 Red Maxi Caviar Classic, 1 Silver Mini Classic, 1 Black Mini Class, 1 Black 2.55 Patent Leather Classic, 1 Red Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Black Paris Moscow Tote, 1 Ice Cube Tote, 1 Gold Python Tote, 1 Patent Leather Tote, 1 Small Lambskin Classic Handbag, 1 Silver Tote, 1 Rue Cambon Clutch, 1 Black Medium Classic Flap, 1 Pink Fabric Classic, 1 Glitter 2.55 Small Handbag, 1 Red WOC, and Im not sure what else..... Those are my bags if I think of any other I will update.  I will show pics later on.
> 
> 
> So 19 So far that I can count, but there migt be more in my closet that I forgot about.
> 
> Ive been collecting for a long time and have worked very hard to get all my pieces which I dearly love!!



Wow!  Nice collection!  We're all jealous of you.  Congrats


----------



## lrishmany

I am up to 10.  Jumbo classic double flap, medium classic double flap,  classic single flap, bowler, back pack, 4 wallet on chain, and small evening bag.  And I almost forgot my shopper that I am wearing daily currently...so I guess that is 11!


----------



## ladynana

just two chanel bags


----------



## sococo

I have 5 bags

Black maxi caviar classic SHW
Beige jumbo caviar classic GHW
Black M/L lambskin classic GHW
Black Cerf tote SHW
Black GST GHW

I probably won't buy any more classics since I bought all of mine before the 2012 price increase and before having a baby! Goodbye disposable income! However, I would love 2 caviar minis a black and a (dark almost burgundy) red, both with SHW, in the future.


----------



## emjetz

I only have 2 right now...
*Black Maxi Classic Flap In Lambskin
*Black Medium Boy In Calfskin

Hope to add a jumbo in the future...but not sure for the color yet....


----------



## BB Bagaholic

hello! im currently having 8 :
Chanel 2.55 reissue in burgundy
Chanel CWC in patent beige
Chanel WOC in patent peach
Chanel large mademoiselle
Chanel bubble quilt camera case bag
Chanel paris biaritz medium bag
Chanel medium flap lambskin bag
Chanel nylon tote bag.


----------



## chanelbedazzled

I just sold 1 metallic flap in silver. 
So I have 4 in total. 
1. Jumbo in Black Ghw
2. Gst in Black Ghw
3. Chain Me Flap Black Ghw
4. BOY Chanel Red 

My collection is so boring!
I need to add more colours


----------



## Milen

Hi, I have 12 :


1) 13S Red maxi
2) 13B Red jumbo 
3) 13S Red large boy
4) Medium burgundy boy 
5) Beige jumbo 
6) Python cwc 
7) Patent pink cwc 
8) Red woc 
9) Valentine mini 
10) Camellia red wallet
11) Denim tote bag
12) 12A Red iridescent bag


I am hunting for a python jumbo


----------



## silviap90

I only have a very modest collection of 2  They are both my babies though

1. Quilted WOC in Lambskin with SHW (black)
2. Medium/Large classic flap in Lambskin with SHW (black)

Can you tell I love black lambskin and SHW?


----------



## ninunani

CF Maxi in red black and beige ish white
Reissue 226 patent red  
One navy clutch doesn't know the exact name(sorry)
One white GST
3 black big shopper


----------



## LillyBel

Wow! I imagine the reissue red patent to be quite pretty!


----------



## Hopeach

I just started collecting Chanel in late October, so my collection is small. My husband is a very bad influence on me and my shopping. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have bought myself any of my LV's or Chanel's. So thank you honey


----------



## KikiJab

I have 3: a black lambskin jumbo flap with SHW, a white caviar m/l flap with SHW, and my newest addition....a Westminster


----------



## VivienX

I've got 2 east wests which I wanna sell cus they're just too small for me  bought them on impulse





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## wiluna

I have one grey caviar jumbo

Black caviar paradoxal camera bag

2 quilted WOC's

3 rectangle minis

A few wallets

Now I'm realizing that I need to sell a few off since I have a few on order. Ugh decisions decisions


----------



## jashie

I have two - one Chanel quilted woc caviar with ghw and medium Chanel 3 in dark pink. I am currently on a wailtlist for two more Chanels' and cannot wait to take some pictures


----------



## CoachCruiser

I have two, and I'll have to stop there (for now, and for the next few years), but I absolutely ADORE THEM!
-dark gray half-moon lambskin woc
-black caviar w/gold hw Petite Shopping Tote


----------



## Sormeow

Hopeach said:


> I just started collecting Chanel in late October, so my collection is small. My husband is a very bad influence on me and my shopping. If it wasn't for him I wouldn't have bought myself any of my LV's or Chanel's. So thank you honey


I have one! A WOC. Maybe one day my collection will grow! But like you, it was my boyfriend's bad influence!


----------



## fafandgo77

3 
1 mini classic
1 small classic
1summer bag


----------



## zeeni26

I have one and it's my HG a black jumbo classic flap with SHW I plan on adding another flap at the end of this year and maybe a gst in June or AUG if I can


----------



## PrincessCypress

Three...so far, I want a red lamb classic mini flap gold HW next! 

1. Black Hobo Tassel
2. White Vintage Kelly
3. Brown Double Sided Flap

I also have a precious little coral Valentine charm key pouch/coin purse.


----------



## sandraan

Newbie to chanel. Got one boy


----------



## eikaj

red 226 reissue with ruthenium hdw
black 227 reissue with ruthenium hdw
black lamb jumbo classic with gold hdw
beige lamb med/large classic with gold hdw
GST lamb silver gray with silver hdw
red lamb camellia WOC and a red lamb L-wallet

I think I only have my neutral colors. Now what's next? hmmm...


----------



## whoknowsx

I currently have 8. Hoping to sell one, and eventually get my "perfect-red m/l"..

I have:
Black Reissue cerf Tote [ wanting to sell]
Black GST (w/ ghw)
Black Jumbo ( w/ shw)
Navy Blue Reissue 226
Vintage Chanel Vertical quilted M/L (w/ ghw)
Black mini (w/ shw)
14c red woc
10a Bordeaux reissue woc


----------



## pinkbikini88

5

4 blacks and 1 brown


----------



## Klb2

I have 0 but I want one soooo bad. I guess looking at pictures of them is good enough for now lol


----------



## Bkluv

I have 8. Waiting on a new 227 reissue in black shw for a late valentines day gift from hubby.

Burgundy GST

Burgundy Istanbul tote

Black ultra stitch tote

Caviar reissue

Patent flap black

Beige caviar woc

Navy vintage vertical

Brown cerf tote


----------



## miracle1

I have a bubble quilted accordian flap and a blue bubble on tweed accordian flap. Both with silver hardware. Love them to bits.


----------



## bonjourErin

1 mini classic in red and matte gold hardware


----------



## Puiy

I have 4! Classic timeless WOC, Classic mini square blk with sliver hardware, black reissue 224 and black mini valentine flap...


----------



## Ilive4bag

I am a newbie, started collecting Chanel bags in Dec 2013.
I just purchased my 3rd bag today. Here is the list of bags in my collection&#8230; all classics:

- WOC Black Caviar GHW 
- GST Black Caviar SHW
- M/L double flap Black Caviar SHW (hubby purchased this beauty today @ Printemps Paris&#8230; so  in love with him and the bag)

Wishlist:
- Jumbo double flap black caviar SHW (hope to purchase it this summer&#8230; wish me luck ladies!!!)


----------



## horse17

Jumbo black GHW caviar
Jumbo beige GHW caviar
GST beige GHW
Petite Timeless tote black GHW caviar
Vintage (20 yrs old?) med classic flap bege GHW lamb
Vintage (same) med classic flap black GHW lamb
Vintage black tote Black GHW
Vintage white flap lamb

thinking about getting a Reissue 
looking for a trendy seasonal bag in black
would love to get a Chain me tote...bought it, returned it, now I want it again..


----------



## inkstand

just one red caviar wallet with chain and white wallet with hot pink interior.

i was on the market for a boy until i saw it wasnt leather interior!


----------



## shskelly

8 .. planning to post my Chanel family soon. Half of my collection is Metiers d'art (Paris-Bombay was a favorite) whereas the rest are a mixture of flaps, boys and seasonal stuff!


----------



## lilyrose0156

shskelly said:


> 8 .. planning to post my Chanel family soon. Half of my collection is Metiers d'art (Paris-Bombay was a favorite) whereas the rest are a mixture of flaps, boys and seasonal stuff!



please do! Cant wait to see it


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

I currently have three:-cross body silver hardware
-grand shopping tote in silver hardware 
-maxi in silver hardware


----------



## JasmineLai

I currently have four. 

(1) Classic jumbo flap in navy blue, patent leather & silver HW
(2) Classic medium/large in black, caviar leather & gold HW
(3) Classic medium/large in red, caviar leather & silver HW
(4) Classic jumbo flap in beige, caviar leather & gold HW

I am waiting for a shocking pink classic flap to add to my collection. But not easy to find. By then, I should have finished with my Chanel collection.


----------



## Jengybengy

4
1. Maxi caviar in carmel/beige in SH
2. classic flap in lamskin in black and SH
3. red lambskin WOC in SH
4. Jumbo lambskin in dark navy in SH

Waiting to start the GST collection soon


----------



## Woclover11

7 bags and 3 wallets:

1. Trianon hobo, grey calf with shw
2. Reissue 226 black aged with ghw
3. Easy caviar black flap (smaller one)
4. Black lamb/patent twist flap shw
5. Black caviar half moon, shw
6. Classic quilted black caviar woc with ghw
7. Dark Silver perforated boy, old medium size.
8. Black lamb quilted card case, shw
9. Silver caviar L- pocket wallet
10. Black aged calf reissue small a wallet.

Arriving next week:
11. 13b red lamb mini, Ruth hw

On order:
12. Fuchsia lamb mini with shw


----------



## unoma

Just one for now. A Jumbo in Caviar.


----------



## CoachGrrl

Only one :*( Pink Cambon Medium


----------



## Tina_Tina

I have
- black caviar jumbo in GHW
- WOC camellia in red with SHW
- beige caviar PTT  in GHW
- blue patient square mini in SHW
- red caviar bifold yen wallet 
- red caviar jumbo in SHW (still waitting for my girlfriend for shipping )


----------



## luxebae4ever

I currently have 14. I also borrow some from my mom's huge collection. I wouldn't want to name it all because it would take days. Haha

- Mini black caviar with SHW
- Jumbo beige caviar with GHW
- Jumbo white caviar with SHW
- Jumbo red lambskin with matte GHW
- Jumbo blue patent with gunmetal hardware
- Maxi black patent with SHW
- WOC red patent camellia flower 
- Cerf tote black caviar GHW
- Reissue 226 black calf with GHW
- 2 clutches (limited edition, don't know the style)
- Tote with silver medallion 
- Cobalt blue patent zip wallet 
- On the way: my first boy bag - fuschia


----------



## BalLVLover

Eight.....and one on the way.

3 Jumbos (all caviar-classic flaps)
White SHW
Red SHW
Black GHW

1 medium classic flap
Electric Blue lamb GHW

Valentines Flap 
Pink lamb GHW

Two WOCs
Quilted Black Caviar GHW
Fuchsia lamb SHW

1 Black Mini Mini classic flap in lamb RHW

And very very impatiently waiting for a Fuchsia Jumbo in lamb SHW.


----------



## klatte

- M/L black classic flap lambskin ghw
- vintage slightly bigger than m/l size v-shaped single flap black lambskin ghw 
- reissue 226 olive brown calfskin rhw
- medallion tote black caviar ghw
- vintage lambskin tote ghw
- 2012 seasonal large smooshy blue calfskin single flap rhw
- WOC classic black caviar ghw
- 2014 season green canvas espadrilles 
6 bags, 1 WOC, 1 espadrilles.

Looking forward to use up my Chanel credit note this year on a pair of ballerina flats, sell the medallion or the vintage tote, then I am all done


----------



## tndang

1  Cavier Woc Half Moon - Black SHW (love her to death - she is one of my fav bags) 
I am hoping to add my HG Classic Flap soon so that tiny number will jump to 2 =\


----------



## yeeuns

I have 4 so far.. 

-black caviar GHW WOC
-lambskin flap (don't know what it's called but it's not a classic) 
-black GHW cerf tote 
-beige lambskin tote (don't know the official name either)


----------



## MissPrissChris

Getting my first very soon!


----------



## EmsHappyGal

Me too! I'm after a WOC. I really can't wait. I'm so excited!


----------



## PeonyJap

Only two (Large black Cambon tote and m/l Beige French Riveria).  I think I need another one for the year tho!!


----------



## Arielle84

i love chanel!

my collections for now:

1. black caviar maxi in GHW
2. beige GST in GHW
3. black metallic leather clutch in SHW
4. black caviar long wallet in GHW
5. pink lego clutch
6. blue lambskin clutch with chain in matt ghw
7. black lambskin cardholder in matt ghw

my dream bag: jumbo so black


----------



## Chanel Beauty

hard to count right now since away from my closet right now but include my own vintages in closets, probably between 45~ 50 purses so far...I've never sold my purses in my life. The most happiest recent purchase in Chanel for me was Minis. Since I've missed purchase only minis last year ( I focused too many Jumbos and MLs..) I finally bought 2 minis on Feb and March this year, plus 2 colored minis from my sister who has many old Chanel collection like I do... I can't even count hers - she's a friend of managers of Chanel where she lives.. So luckily i could avoid to buy from resellers! plus 1 of my old square mini, so total 6 minis now, super speedy! 
But at least I'm wearing my Chanels every day for over 15 years though  
I know it sounds crazy that I still want to add some more colors! lol and plan to wait for my favorite colors will come in next seasons hopefully, especially some more in square too. 
Anyway I know that's called addiction! But I'm sure some people here are mostly related to me


----------



## summergirl1

These are dangerous bags, lol! In less than a year I've accumulated 4.
Timeless tote, black caviar SHW
WOC black caviar SHW
GST black SHW
GST beige SHW
Hope I'm done! Love them all!


----------



## Chanel Beauty

Chanel Beauty said:


> hard to count right now since away from my closet right now but include my own vintages in closets, probably between 45~ 50 purses so far...I've never sold my purses in my life. The most happiest recent purchase in Chanel for me was Minis. Since I've missed purchase only minis last year ( I focused too many Jumbos and MLs..) I finally bought 2 minis on Feb and March this year, plus 2 colored minis from my sister who has many old Chanel collection like I do... I can't even count hers - she's a friend of managers of Chanel where she lives.. So luckily i could avoid to buy from resellers! plus 1 of my old square mini, so total 6 minis now, super speedy!
> But at least I'm wearing my Chanels every day for over 15 years though
> I know it sounds crazy that I still want to add some more colors! lol and plan to wait for my favorite colors will come in next seasons hopefully, especially some more in square too.
> Anyway I know that's called addiction! But I'm sure some people here are mostly related to me


Ps; I meant to write in my previous post... total 6 minis meant to include 4 rec and 2 square so far. Hope people  wouldn't misunderstand my math lol sorry my mistake in such hurry writing from my iPhone...
Then include minis my purses are over 50...
And excluded my WOCs and wallets and 27 earrings.
Then exclude upcoming ordered purses this year .yes crazy addiction and dangerous lol


----------



## JenLov3

Total of 5..
Black Maxi caviar SHW
Patent tote
Beige Jumbo caviar SHW
Pale Pink Patent jumbo SHW
WOC patent deep red
..excude my 2 wallets 

...Waiting for Red Maxi Caviar SHW
And I think I done for awhile


----------



## panthere55

Chanel Beauty said:


> hard to count right now since away from my closet right now but include my own vintages in closets, probably between 45~ 50 purses so far...I've never sold my purses in my life. The most happiest recent purchase in Chanel for me was Minis. Since I've missed purchase only minis last year ( I focused too many Jumbos and MLs..) I finally bought 2 minis on Feb and March this year, plus 2 colored minis from my sister who has many old Chanel collection like I do... I can't even count hers - she's a friend of managers of Chanel where she lives.. So luckily i could avoid to buy from resellers! plus 1 of my old square mini, so total 6 minis now, super speedy!
> But at least I'm wearing my Chanels every day for over 15 years though
> I know it sounds crazy that I still want to add some more colors! lol and plan to wait for my favorite colors will come in next seasons hopefully, especially some more in square too.
> Anyway I know that's called addiction! But I'm sure some people here are mostly related to me



Would love to see your family pic!!!! Wow so many


----------



## MollieO

I have 13. I have 4 more I want to get, and then I'll honestly be done. Id like a Boy, 2 more Maxis, one more clutch, and a beige Cerf. While I'd like every Maxi in every color, I'll stay realistic!!


----------



## karenab

4:

Black jumbo lamb with Gold HW
Black square mini caviar with GOLD HW
Red Celtic Boy Silver HW
Cobalt Patent Boy Silver HW


----------



## Pupuds_30

I have 6: &#128522;

1. Pink Medium Cambon Tote
2. Beige Medallion
3. WOC
4. Mini double flap (vintage)
5. Classic Medium double flap
6. Black Choco Bar Tote


----------



## fashiongal1

I have 5:

Black Caviar PST/GHW
Black Caviar GST/GHW
Beige Medallion Tote
Black Lambskin Classic M/L Flap/GHW
Black Lambskin Boy - Original Medium


----------



## designerdiva40

I'm down to 6 it would of been 8 but 2 have gone to new homes, big mistake & I definitely won't be selling any ever again, I still miss the 2 I sold but moving on to Hermes they helped fund a purchase.

Black GST GHW
Red GST SHW
Blue Cerf Tote
Black Jumbo caviar GHW
Black M/L Lambskin GHW
Blue Electric metallic patent medium Boy...... My new love


----------



## KikiChanel

panthere55 said:


> Would love to see your family pic!!!! Wow so many


ditto


----------



## deltalady

Two bags, a wallet, and 1 pair of Espadrilles

1. M/L Lambskin flap GHW
2. Dark burgundy GST SHW


----------



## yunyun920

I have five before , but I sold one to my friend, so now i have four


----------



## MapleLuxe

Black Jumbo SoBlack
White Jumbo Classic shw
Fuschia Patent Jumbo Classic shw
Green Patent Jumbo Classic shw
Light Blue small boy

15 years old plus that live in my mother's closet because as she says they are more 'her'
Navy medium classic lambskin ghw
Beige mini lambskin ghw
Black fabric mini ghw

Pending-
Medium metallic boy
GST black with shw


----------



## Rami00

I have three. 

Black reissue 226 with GH
Beige classic flap m/l GH 
Executive tote small coral color with SH

Would like to buy another classic flap lam skin with SH and Le Boy!


----------



## Rami00

wow! Chanel Beauty I would love to see a picture of your collection!


----------



## Miss60s

MapleLuxe said:


> Black Jumbo SoBlack
> White Jumbo Classic shw
> Fuschia Patent Jumbo Classic shw
> Green Patent Jumbo Classic shw
> Light Blue small boy
> 
> 15 years old plus that live in my mother's closet because as she says they are more 'her'
> Navy medium classic lambskin ghw
> Beige mini lambskin ghw
> Black fabric mini ghw
> 
> Pending-
> Medium metallic boy
> GST black with shw




Wow do you manage to use em all too?


----------



## authprada

I just have one Chanel bag (for now;p)


----------



## poohbag

Sayonara!  I'm off to Ban Island so no more Chanel bags for me in the future. My beloved family-

Black caviar maxi single flap with GHW
SO black jumbo
Red patent m/l with SHW
Blue lambskin mini with matte GHW
Beige patent reissue 226 with SHW
Black aged calf reissue 226 with GHW
Black caviar reissue 225 with RHW
Silver aged calf reissue 225 with SHW
Yellow boy old medium
Distressed brown boy old medium
Black braided boy new medium
Red caviar quilted WOC with SHW
Black caviar quilted WOC with GHW
Turquoise Camellia WOC with matte GHW
Light brown/taupe reissue tote (north south) with RHW
Small navy chevron tote with SHW
Fuchsia lambskin L-zip pocket wallet
Black patent L-flap wallet
Bunch of other small SLGs


----------



## malvs12

I currently have: 

1. Black M/L Caviar GHW 
2. Dark Blue M/L Caviar GHW 
3. Beige Mini Caviar GHW 
4. Dark Blue GST GHW
5. Burgundy Reissue Patent WOC with GHW

Waiting to receive: 

1. Beige Reissue Caviar 226 with GHW
2. Cobalt Blue Mini Lambskin with GHW 

Hoping to get: 

1. Yellow Mini Lambskin with GHW 

and then I'm pretty much done with Chanel (unless I can find my UHG - Red M/L Caviar GHW)


----------



## fancynancy1218

Black GST with silver hardware!
Black cerf tote with silver hardware!
Black lambskin woc with silver hardware!
Black caviar jumbo with silver hardware!
Black caviar timeless woc with silver hardware!

Can't you tell I love black with silver hardware!


----------



## missND

Blk jumbo with shw
Blk 226 with RHW 
Blk GST with ghw
Blk cc crave


----------



## Barkleydog

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


Working on my Chanel purchase at the moment, although I've got various other jimmy choos, lv, Marc Jacobs, Dior, gucci


----------



## Dawn72

1. Jumbo flap in beige claire w shw
2. Black distressed reissue camera bag w ghw
3. ITM in irrediscent maroon
4. Black caviar accordian flap w shw
5. GST in beige claire w shw
6. Black reissue small shopping tote w ghw bijoux chain
7. Maxi reissue in gusky green distressed calf


----------



## Byrd2269

I have three a
Neon yellow woc
Navy jumbo with sliver hardware
Small patent gold boy bag with hold hardware


----------



## Blanterns

1. Black med lamb classic flap SHW
2. Black lamb WOC SHW 
3. Black metallic calf boy RHW
4. Black Pondichery GHW
5. Two tone pink/purple medium classic flap


----------



## CovetedClassic

I only own two!  

1. Black Classic Flap M/L Caviar GHW
2. Beige Classic Flap M/L Caviar GHW

Looking to invest in a SHW piece next!


----------



## theresasie

I'm just starting in love with chanel classic flap... for now i just have 1 chanel reissue, but i'm planning to buy another chanel bag, maybe black jumbo ghw or easy flap in blue or beige color


----------



## GivenchyLuc

Wow...incredible how many Chanel bags some of you own...did I read that someone has 50!  Well, right now I have 2.  
Pink Classic WOC
Black GST with SHW
I am working on getting a large Boy Bag...should have that in the next couple months.  After that I think I will work on getting a Birkin.  (Do many of you purchase only Chanel??  I have other designers, my biggest collection is Givenchy.). I noticed that many people purchase the exact same bag but a different color... A curious thing to me as there are so many beautiful bags out there!


----------



## jamiiejame

My Chanel family shot . I hope to have more in the future especially beige jumbo in GHW


----------



## EmsHappyGal

What a nice family!


----------



## Greengoddess8

jamiiejame said:


> My Chanel family shot . I hope to have more in the future especially beige jumbo in GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611272



What a gorgeous family! Thanks for including a picture!


----------



## ChicMa

I have two.
Black caviar jumbo SHW
Turquoise lamb rectangular mini SHW.

My humble collection


----------



## nanaimo75

3


----------



## RochRumRunner

ZERO

However I love researching and saving for my next big purchase. Thank you forum members for all your wonderful insight.


----------



## luv_handbags

My current collection includes 11 bags:
1. Black GST w/shw
2. Beige 2.55 jumbo flap w/ghw
3. Black distressed reissue 226 w/ghw
4. Black WOC w/ghw
5. Red chevron flap w/shw (medium size)
6. Black patent in the business flap (maxi size)
7. Taupe CC crave w/rhw (m/l size) 
8. Black country chic hobo/shoulder bag w/rhw
9. Black clutch (larger size)
10. Light pink cerf tote w/shw
11. Navy chain around w/shw (medium size)

I would love to add a navy GST w/ghw and a darker pink/fuchsia bag!
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## 3babies

I have two bags that i adore equally.
- the GST beige clair with GHW
- the black jumbo caviar with GHW


----------



## NDC_504

Three and love them all equally.


----------



## funnylady

I have three: 2 reissues and 1 classic jumbo.


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Updated family photo of my CC Family


----------



## daisydai

My current collection includes 8 bags:
1. Black classic flap jumbo w/shw
2. Black classic flap M/L w/ghw
3. Black classic flap small w/shw
4. Black mini classic flap w/shw
5. Black timeless CC WOC with SHW
6. Black French Rivera flap bag with SHW
7. Taupe CC Crave flap bag with RHW
8. Red Duo color flap with RHW 

Wishes for near future:
1) red or royal blue mini caviar
2) small or old medium boy carviar classic
3) one more fancy color seasonal flap.
4) GST (may not get it if I get dior soft)


----------



## Pillow8

jamiiejame said:


> My Chanel family shot . I hope to have more in the future especially beige jumbo in GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2611272




Nice collection  I hope I can have the same bags in mine 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Pillow8

Just started collecting Chanel 2 months ago. I never imagined the level of addiction is far worst when I was collecting LVs. Currently saving for GST and a classic flap 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## maharani

I have 8
1. Jumbo black caviar ghw
2. Maxi black caviar shw
3. Reissue 227 maroon caviar aged ghw
4. Lady pearly medium
5. Medium flap suade caviar with top handle and long chain (i don't know the name) 
6. Woc black caviar ghw
7. Woc red/pink caviar shw
8. Jumbo beige clair shw

I love them all, but black jumbo is my all time favorite


----------



## junelSG

Only 2 so far

Reissue 226 in black GHW
WOC black in SHW

In my wishlist are
CF Jumbo Caviar in GHW
CF mini patent in yummy colour&#128525;
Medium Boy (so far not on top of my list)


----------



## tannim44

I just got my first, CC Crave Jumbo Flap.  Now, as warned by reading TPF, I can't wait to get my second.


----------



## mizzoe

I have 4 so far

1. Black timeless (kiss lock) clutch with shw
2. Black woc in lambskin with shw
3. Black calfskin boy in new medium with shw
4. Just bought the pearly black lambskin boy in old medium with ghw!

Looking to add a reissue 225 or 226 in grey with shw...let me know if you see one please!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

I just started collecting Chanel because I have been collecting LV all these years! So far, I collected 3 Chanel bags. 

1) Extra mini red lamb (bought it in Paris)
2) PST with GHW in black
3) Mini patent fuchsia 

Hopefully, to add in another WOC soon!


----------



## baghagg

I currently have seven Chanel bags, including my very first 1990's (now vintage) perfect condition suede hobo ~ I believe I need at least one more, something red, perhaps ...


----------



## vivs_1229

Currently have 9 (after this season's crazy haul):

1) Beige clair caviar classic m/l shw
2) Black caviar classic quilted woc ghw
3) Navy lamb rect mini rhw
4) Black lamb perforated boy m/l shw
5) Turquoise patent classic quilted woc shw
6) Light pink caviar rect mini shw
7) Black glazed calf cc crave rhw
8) Fuchsia lamb rect mini shw
9) Turquoise lamb rect mini shw

Adding a navy GST from pre-fall collection soon and should be done for now!...


----------



## daisydai

tannim44 said:


> I just got my first, CC Crave Jumbo Flap. Now, as warned by reading TPF, I can't wait to get my second.


 I have to say, the CC crave is more practical for daily use than classic flap. I have the smaller size...it is so light and holding the structure very well. love it...only thing is that no bright fancy colors...they are all conservative dark color ones.


----------



## bonjourErin

One.

New medium metallic black calf RHW boy &#10084;&#65039; 

Probably going to be my one and only Chanel.


----------



## emjetz

I have 2 currently:-
1)Black medium classic flap in GHW
2)Black medium boy in RHW 

*i'm banned but I'm itching for a chanel tote(gst) to complete my tiny chanel collection!!....someone seems like going to give her gst to me........I'm patiently waiting.......


----------



## little_doudou

One: black reissue 227 with GHW


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cc1234

30..some thanks to mom's hand me downs


----------



## vivs_1229

cc1234 said:


> 30..some thanks to mom's hand me downs




Do you have a family pic? I would love to see...  pls show when u have time!!


----------



## Chanelkel

I have 5 so far

Black caviar GST silver HW
Black lambskin 2.55 silver HW
Cream lambskin 2.55 silver HW
Cream shearling bag silver HW

And Graffiti beige/grey backpack.

Ballerinas/espadrilles/jellies

Want something mini and in silver/ pewter colour next!


----------



## psulion08

I have three! 

From left to right:
1. Medallion tote, caviar, SH
2. PST, caviar, SH
3. Vintage jumbo flap, caviar, GH

And I included my caviar wallet as well.

I don't think my Chanel family will be getting much bigger. So blessed to have these few. 


Sent from my iPad mini using PurseForum


----------



## APL308

3 so far Black GST w/SHW, Black Jumbo French Riviera flap w/SHW, Black timeless CC WOC w/SHW.  I want to add two more a black CF M/L  w/SHW lambskin since all my others are caviar and a beige or white seasonal flap or classic woc not sure yet.


----------



## Rami00

Black reissue 226 with GHW 
Black classic jumbo lamb with SHW
Black classic caviar m/l with GHW
Beige classic caviar m/l with GHW
Coral executive tote small with SHW 
Red metallic small boy with RHW
Gold phone case / clutch


----------



## LT bag lady

Black Baby Cabas
Black Caviar Jumbo Single flap shw
Black Caviar Mini 2 hole shw
Black Caviar compact wallet shw
Red Lamb zip around wallet shw
Black matte caviar mini clutch shw
Black matte caviar passport holder
Black caviar coin purse Ghw vintage
Black caviar eyeglasses case vintage
Black Caviar checkbook holder vintage

A Black Reissue Tote would make me complete!


----------



## DimpleGirl

I have 14 and on a ban (maybe 

M/L classic in beige caviar
M/L classic in patent black
M/L classic in white caviar
M/L classic in red lambskin
226 reissue in turquoise
Red medium boy
Black Woc
Turquoise woc
Fuchsia woc
Pearl beige rectangular mini
Blue square mini 
Grey chain around
Navy chanel 3 flap
Pink clutch


----------



## emjetz

1)Black medium classic flap ghw
2)Black medium boy rhw
3)Black gst shw


----------



## magounp

I own just one Chanel bag, but I intend to build my collection this year.


----------



## Olgita

I have 16 so far. I definitely do not ware all of them often, but I do not regret getting them and not using them. I think that when I feel like it I will use them.


----------



## chicnfab

Only have 2.. Beige gst with ghw and pink flap bag with herringbone quilting (seasonal bag) in ghw as well..


----------



## surfchick

Just one for me too.  GST. But I might need to add a Boy to the collection thanks to all of the TPF pictures!


----------



## i love louie

surfchick said:


> Just one for me too.  GST. But I might need to add a Boy to the collection thanks to all of the TPF pictures!


 yep, you most definitely need a boy in your collection. I got mine last month and I adore him!! =)


----------



## nakedjaxx

Damn. That's a lot of dolla bills. 

I only have 1 black lamb skin WOC.


----------



## bagchicky

Just 2 for me so far
Beige claire gst and black med boy

I also own a few LVs, Prada and Gucci


----------



## bagness

Two..and I don't think I will be buying more given the crazyyyy price increase here in Australia.

1. Black Chanel Classic Flap in Jumbo, Caviar leather with GHW
2. Beige Chanel Classic Flap in M/L, Lambskin leather with GHW


----------



## krawford

I am down to a black jumbo caviar with ghw and 4 woc.  I don't think I need anymore.


----------



## junelSG

2- black reissue 226GHW and black quilted WOC SHW


Far from becoming chanel content but due to crazy price increase, better I start looking for preloved m/l caviar GHW and Jumbo SHW.


----------



## OCMomof3

I have one, as of last week! . I bought a 227 Reissue, washed brown caviar with SHW. Not too big, not too small. Low-key enough to carry around with kids. I'm in love!

I do plan to add a Classic black caviar Medium or Jumbo with GHW at some point.


----------



## Chanelang

I have 19 bags and 2 wallets as of now + some earrings and sunglasses

1. Jumbo double flap in black caviar GHW
2. Jumbo single flap grey jersey SHW
3. Medium classic flap black lambskin SHW
4. Medium classic flap white lambskin GHW
5. Mini square black lambskin GHW
6. Mini rectangular beige caviar SHW
7. WOC black lambskin SHW
8. Seasonal clutch black lambskin SHW
9. Seasonal medium flap black SHW
10. Bubble quilt medium flap purple SHW
11. CWC dark brown caviar SHW
12. Beige lambskin cambon mini tote
13. Seasonal reissue sling bag
14. Black caviar GST SHW
15. Biarritz tote large
16. Vintage mini kelly lambskin GHW
17. PST black caviar GHW
18. Medium valentine flap SHW
19. Black metallic calf boy in old medium size RHW

Wallet
1. Yen wallet black lambskin SHW
2. Bi fold wallet black caviar GHW


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanelang said:


> I have 19 bags and 2 wallets as of now + some earrings and sunglasses
> 
> 1. Jumbo double flap in black caviar GHW
> 2. Jumbo single flap grey jersey SHW
> 3. Medium classic flap black lambskin SHW
> 4. Medium classic flap white lambskin GHW
> 5. Mini square black lambskin GHW
> 6. Mini rectangular beige caviar SHW
> 7. WOC black lambskin SHW
> 8. Seasonal clutch black lambskin SHW
> 9. Seasonal medium flap black SHW
> 10. Bubble quilt medium flap purple SHW
> 11. CWC dark brown caviar SHW
> 12. Beige lambskin cambon mini tote
> 13. Seasonal reissue sling bag
> 14. Black caviar GST SHW
> 15. Biarritz tote large
> 16. Vintage mini kelly lambskin GHW
> 17. PST black caviar GHW
> 18. Medium valentine flap SHW
> 19. Black metallic calf boy in old medium size RHW
> 
> Wallet
> 1. Yen wallet black lambskin SHW
> 2. Bi fold wallet black caviar GHW




Whoa. You aren't messing around.


----------



## thay

i have only 1 chanel bag left - my maxi chevron lambskin. i had 2 GST a beige with sliver hardware and a black with gold hardware (beige gave to my sister, black sold). i also have a navy jumbo lambskin and a black jumbo lambskin both silver hardware - both sold via consignment and last i had 3 timeless clutches, black, beige and a lovely pink. i sold them because i'd finally gotten a birkin and thought oh i will only have a few bags b/c i will mostly use my birkin - i also started to feel like i had too many bags and while i loved them wasn't really using them - it made me a little edgy. i've never regretted selling any of them - maybe every now and then the navy lamb. i will say that now when i use my chevron, i really feel pleased, it's special and well made a classic with a bit of a twist


----------



## thay

Wow!! what an amazing collection!!


----------



## thay

OCMomof3 said:


> Whoa. You aren't messing around.


WOW what an amazing collection!!


----------



## thay

vivs_1229 said:


> do you have a family pic? I would love to see...  pls show when u have time!!


+1


----------



## ssv003

1. Black Caviar SHW M/L flap
2. Boy Black Lambskin RHW "old medium"
3. Large black denim tote cruise 2014
4. Large black caviar "gst" flap tote
5. Black calfskin Boy WOC BHW

My friend MsDimpz got me into Chanel all over again. I blame her! hehe :-P I've become crazed with "Chanel fever"!   I used to have just the M/L flap and I went a little nuts in the last year with the remaining 4 bags, lol.


----------



## Anafebz

I have 7 maxi, jumbo, m/l(2) ,mini classic flap , timeless clutch and otr flap


----------



## nycmamaofone

I'm also at 7:

Black caviar GST shw (newest member)
Black and white tweed M/L shw
White vintage lamb bucket bag ghw
Black patent mini (rectangular) shw
Black caviar WOC shw
Black caviar jumbo ghw
Black aged calf 226 reissue ghw

I love black Chanels


----------



## Nikki528

I only have 2 so far:

New black caviar gst w/ghw 

New to me pink lambskin sm/md 2.55 classic w/ghw

Due to the crazy price increases, I don't see myself getting many more Chanel bags, though I do have a small wish list.


----------



## trendybaggie

8

I don't really know the model names. Latest one is a tote bag. 

Love their dinner bags or evening clutch most. Buy they don't a lot of them anymore


----------



## Deks

krawford said:


> I am down to a black jumbo caviar with ghw and 4 woc.  I don't think I need anymore.




Hey! What do you think is more functional? flap bag or gst?


----------



## nycmamaofone

Deks said:


> Hey! What do you think is more functional? flap bag or gst?



Hi Deks! I know you didn't ask me directly but I have been watching some YouTube videos about Chanel bags and Trina Leavers has some awesome videos. One is about a comparison between the jumbo and GST. She loves the GST better to use (functionality) but loves the jumbo better to look at (aesthetics). Now that I have both it's hard to say. If I am not carrying much I prefer the jumbo, but for everyday use (going to work) I need a much larger bag for documents and books. I think it depends on what you carry with you on a daily basis. GL.


----------



## Deks

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi Deks! I know you didn't ask me directly but I have been watching some YouTube videos about Chanel bags and Trina Leavers has some awesome videos. One is about a comparison between the jumbo and GST. She loves the GST better to use (functionality) but loves the jumbo better to look at (aesthetics). Now that I have both it's hard to say. If I am not carrying much I prefer the jumbo, but for everyday use (going to work) I need a much larger bag for documents and books. I think it depends on what you carry with you on a daily basis. GL.




Thank you for replying! I just started my chanel family  with a GST and a  Woc! They are both beautiful and functional !! But I certainly do find the m/l flap very beautiful! Now that I spent on these two.. I cant buy another bag for an year atleast since my wedding is coming up too.. I was just concerned if for the price of these two I could have gone for one flap bag instead!


----------



## mewlicious

I have 3 and deciding on my 4th

1. Black caviar jumbo SHW
2. Vintage lambskin bicolor sac Rabat GHW
3. Vintage caviar tote hot pink recolor GHW

Along with modern and vintage costume jewelry as well as a coat and other clothing items.


----------



## Hikitten

I have 4 now:
Black 227 reissue aged calf w/rhw
Black caviar sq mini w/ shw
Black reissue camera bag medium w/ghw
And new black lamb WOC w/shw

Lots of black, just sold my grey jersey flap. Would love to add a grey bag back. My wish list keeps changing but would love a small boy and a bubble bag someday.


----------



## TribecaGirl

I only have one- a tweed flap I loved and got at a steal but now I've got the chanel bug and plan to start collecting!


----------



## leboy

For now, I have 3.

Classic with double flaps in Black caviar. Jumbo. With SHW.
Le Boy in black lambskin with SHW. M/L. 
Mini flap. Black lambskin. Limited edition. plexiglass framed bag.

I'd love to add the reissue 2.55 with GHW to my collection.


----------



## Nadia Nader

Is "not enough" an answer?


----------



## Giules

3 bags
Classic Jumbo red with SHW
Boy Chanel with chains teh runaway piece
Mini chanel beige with GHW 

Dying for the Chanel 2.55 in all back.


----------



## MapleLuxe

After a recent clear out (gave some away and sold some)

BAGS- 7
Turquoise-  Classic Double Flap- Jumbo- Patent- SHW
White-  Classic Double Flap- Jumbo- Caviar- SHW
Fuschia-  Classic Double Flap- Jumbo- Patent- SHW
SoBlack-  Classic Double Flap- Jumbo- Lambskin- BHW
Black- Mini Flap- Fabric- GHW with medallions
Light Blue- Boy- Old Medium- SHW
Blue Metallic- WOC

WALLETS- 7
Fuschia Caviar Zippy
Fuschia Lambskin Mobile Wallet
Black Patent Boy Wallet
Gold Metallic Mobile Wallet
Gold Metallic Coin Case
Turquoise Lambskin Card Holder
Turquoise Zippy Pouch


MIA- Navy Medium Lambskin Classic Double Flap SHW  no idea where he is or who 'borrowed' him.


----------



## Sculli

I got 2, the woc in black caviar ghw & a black chainaround medium. But I will get my 3rd bag soon, i'm expecting my new baby in 3 weeks. It's gonna be a boy . 


Instagram: ping25


----------



## SpeakChicBlog

Only one now as I just sold my executive tote (it was just too big for my needs):
Le Boy in pearly black with GHW

But I'm lusting over so many more!


----------



## channelcici

Only 2 so far. 
1) Black caviar classic m/l in GHW
3) Fuchsia lamb mini in SHW


----------



## trilby

Seven? 

Two WOCs (pink and black Cambon)
Three reissues (black, brown, and vanilla)
Two classic CC flaps (black)
A Medallion tote
A vintage camera bag
a satin evening purse

So OK, 11.


----------



## Pornpen

Tomorrow I'll get the first chanel in my family. I'm so excited!!! I get one medium classic flap in black.


----------



## helenhandbag

Sculli said:


> I got 2, the woc in black caviar ghw & a black chainaround medium. But I will get my 3rd bag soon, i'm expecting my new baby in 3 weeks. It's gonna be a boy .
> 
> 
> Instagram: ping25



Hahaha same here, expecting a 3rd bag soon which might be a Boy, not sure yet...and also a real life boy


----------



## mkcxx

I have 3. I'm planning to buy 2 more in 3 years and I think that'll be enough Chanel for me


----------



## nanaimo75

4


----------



## Nahr999

4. All seasonal, black quilted woc shw, cam medium, easy flap jumbo n new medium boy. Am planning to get a classic nxt yr


----------



## helenhandbag

Ooh the thread's bumped 

As mentioned above, now have 3
- Extra mini black caviar 
- GST black SHW 
- Castle Rock flap M/L dark green

Still expecting my real life boy, and starting research on a Chanel Boy or classic flap for...probably some time next year. So banned now


----------



## Bibi25260

Cerf tote in black ghw
Medallion tote in black ghw
Seasonal pre fall 2011 bag black ghw
Seasonal shopping tote in black ghw
Coco cocoon tote in black shw
Classic clutch patent beige
WOC caviar black ghw

Now in search for a red and a grey to add the collection.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Only 2

Black caviar M/L flap and black PST


----------



## Bibi25260

Bibi25260 said:


> Cerf tote in black ghw
> Medallion tote in black ghw
> Seasonal pre fall 2011 bag black ghw
> Seasonal shopping tote in black ghw
> Coco cocoon tote in black shw
> Classic clutch patent beige
> WOC caviar black ghw
> 
> Now in search for a red and a grey to add the collection.


Forgot my black Shiva large flap.


----------



## Mae002

I have 7 I think. Would've been 10 if I hadn't sold 3 of them.

-A black caviar jumbo flap with SHW
-A black 227 Reissue with GHW
-A beige caviar flap m/l with GHW
-A silver Lamb jumbo flap with matte SHW
-a black caviar medium boy with RHW
-a black classic caviar WOC with GHW
-a grey metalluc soft caviar half-moon WOC with grey toned HW


----------



## Luv iz Louis

I also only have 2.

One Beige Clair PST with GHW (brought from Yoogis) & one Jumbo Flap in Beige Clair with SHW brought from Fashionphile.....
currently saving for a black GST with GHW to buy from the boutique because I hope to save that much to buy new this time.


----------



## twosmallwonders

Just one she's my first chanel piece besides sunglasses, perfume and makeup!  And I adore her to pieces!!! I hope I get lucky enough to get the opportunity to add more pieces in the future! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## tutushopper

The closet building guy asked me the same question (albeit about bags--and shoes--altogether).  I had to tell him that I don't know, don't want to know, and that this is how life works.  It's just best not to count.


----------



## Chanbal

tutushopper said:


> The closet building guy asked me the same question (albeit about bags--and shoes--altogether).  I had to tell him that I don't know, don't want to know, and that this is how life works.  It's just best not to count.



Too tired to count. Whatever number plus one more this last week.


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> The closet building guy asked me the same question (albeit about bags--and shoes--altogether).  I had to tell him that I don't know, don't want to know, and that this is how life works.  It's just best not to count.



Hahaha...totally agree!


----------



## marose28

twosmallwonders said:


> Just one she's my first chanel piece besides sunglasses, perfume and makeup!  And I adore her to pieces!!! I hope I get lucky enough to get the opportunity to add more pieces in the future!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2661780
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




Congratulations on your first chane bag buy.  Love your medallion tote!  This style is one of my favorite... So light and easy to use.  Your Chanel bag collection is off to a gorgeous start.


----------



## marose28

tutushopper said:


> The closet building guy asked me the same question (albeit about bags--and shoes--altogether).  I had to tell him that I don't know, don't want to know, and that this is how life works.  It's just best not to count.




Lol. That's a good rule.  I gave my closet guy a rough figure of my bags/shoes and he didn't believe me.


----------



## purse_gaga

tutushopper said:


> The closet building guy asked me the same question (albeit about bags--and shoes--altogether).  I had to tell him that I don't know, don't want to know, and that this is how life works.  It's just best not to count.




I concur &#128540;


----------



## tutushopper

marose28 said:


> Lol. That's a good rule.  I gave my closet guy a rough figure of my bags/shoes and he didn't believe me.



I think I'm going to just point to the moving boxes packed with bags and give a number of how many I think might possibly be in one box and let him do the math.  I'll tell him I need twice that many slots, or maybe three times, since some bags are smaller than others, and some are huge.  Maybe I'll need to show him some of the bigger ones (my beach bag came in the largest Chanel bag box that I've ever seen in my life.  That bag needed wheels).  Hopefully not.  I just need him to get the idea.  For shoes...omg that's even more a thing I don't want to know (when the movers were packing me up for the move, rthe guy said once they had a woman pack a 26' truck full of nothing but shoes.  That's my kind of moving load).  I guess round numbers that end in "00" are good.  Then he'll want to know about clothes...I just want the closet made gorgeously and not have to think of all of those details.  I've still not talked with the contractor who has to knock out the walls & more the bathroom yet (do these guys think we aren't in a hurry or something???). Thankfully I have my electrician and plumber, so I just need a little carpentry skills here and there.  Shouldn't be too taxing on anyone's psyche to do that. It's all just walls, ceilings, and floors (although, I bet I will need a flooring guy for that...so all the contractor has to do is worry about ceilings, walls, and mouldings, unless I farm out the latter as well).   I just want to be the one who gets the first swing of the sledge hammer.


----------



## purse_gaga

tutushopper said:


> I think I'm going to just point to the moving boxes packed with bags and give a number of how many I think might possibly be in one box and let him do the math.  I'll tell him I need twice that many slots, or maybe three times, since some bags are smaller than others, and some are huge.  Maybe I'll need to show him some of the bigger ones (my beach bag came in the largest Chanel bag box that I've ever seen in my life.  That bag needed wheels).  Hopefully not.  I just need him to get the idea.  For shoes...omg that's even more a thing I don't want to know (when the movers were packing me up for the move, rthe guy said once they had a woman pack a 26' truck full of nothing but shoes.  That's my kind of moving load).  I guess round numbers that end in "00" are good.  Then he'll want to know about clothes...I just want the closet made gorgeously and not have to think of all of those details.  I've still not talked with the contractor who has to knock out the walls & more the bathroom yet (do these guys think we aren't in a hurry or something???). Thankfully I have my electrician and plumber, so I just need a little carpentry skills here and there.  Shouldn't be too taxing on anyone's psyche to do that. It's all just walls, ceilings, and floors (although, I bet I will need a flooring guy for that...so all the contractor has to do is worry about ceilings, walls, and mouldings, unless I farm out the latter as well).   I just want to be the one who gets the first swing of the sledge hammer.




Tutu, it sounds like you need a separate house for the shoes and bags! &#128540;


----------



## tutushopper

purse_gaga said:


> Tutu, it sounds like you need a separate house for the shoes and bags! &#128540;



I thought about a separate room, but nope, I have this ideal closet in my head, and I think this guy can make it happen (so long as the bathroom people do their thing where I want that moved to).  In the space of the present closets plus the bathroom, I think it will be just perfect for me, my shoes, and my bags.  Oh, and my clothes.


----------



## cas1968

I have 8 pieces

Black caviar leather timeless classic in M/L with SHW
Black caviar leather timeless classic in Jumbo with SHW
Black 227 reissue aged calf leather RHW
Beige small tote in GHW (not sure of the leather but it isn't caviar)
Black medium sized Tote in aged calf skin leather with SHW
Black Reissue Tote in aged calf skin leather with RHW
Red Timeless Classic WOC in lambskin with SHW
Bronze Reissue WOC with RHW


----------



## SweetCherries

Vintage Black lamb small flap in GH
Vintage Black lamb m/l in GH 
Vintage Black lamb backpack in GH 
Red camellia woc in SH


----------



## calflu

Wow! I wish I can build a customized closet for shoes and bags! 

These babies need a nice home as well!  I am sure all the work will pay off soon! 




tutushopper said:


> I thought about a separate room, but nope, I have this ideal closet in my head, and I think this guy can make it happen (so long as the bathroom people do their thing where I want that moved to).  In the space of the present closets plus the bathroom, I think it will be just perfect for me, my shoes, and my bags.  Oh, and my clothes.


----------



## chanelclassic8

Reissue 226 SHW
WOC Caviar GHW


----------



## Ms_mariam88

I don't have chanel bag &#128557;&#128148;, but i have LV &#128556;


----------



## JennieC917

I have two - a black caviar PTT with GHW that turns 10 this year and a practically new pre-loved black caviar GST with SHW. 

I would love a boy or flap to help grow this family but that won't be for a while!


----------



## rocke

None for now. But looking =)


----------



## rocke

The first luxury bag i've owned is a Gucci, bought in Las Vegas.

Then a few weeks later, I saw a GROUPON promotion for the same bag!!! WTF! 

I called the Gucci customer service, their reply is "We are not responsible for 3d parties..." 

But still seriously!!! What a huge disappointment!!!


----------



## chanelclassic8

Black caviar woc GHW
Black 226 Reissue RHW
Black Timeless Soft Tote


----------



## Loren8443

Black caviar M/L ghw
Black GST shw
Turquoise patent mini shw
Black satin mini

3 card holders
2 cosmetic cases


----------



## vvxinar

Classic flap black M/L
Purple reissue 226
Red rectangular mini
Fuschia jumbo
Black timeless WOC
Black GST


----------



## climk

GST 
PST XL  
Jumbo classic 
2 Reissue 227 
1 Reissue 224
Boy
Pondichery 
Wallet
WOC


----------



## chn_21

Just a small family of three consisting;

Small metallic patent green boy
Large black classic flap in caviar ghw
GST in shw

Had sold two of my wocs few weeks ago and now I'm deeply regretting it


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Thus far i have 3:
1. PST Caviar w/ SHW - black
2. Cerf Tote w/ GHW - black
3. Easy Flap Jumbo w/ SHW - black

If  I ever make it to #4 maybe I should do an other colour other than black...


----------



## JennieC917

Just three items:
1) GST XL in black w/SHW
2) PTT in black w/GHW
3) Black caviar wallet (not sure name)


----------



## LVoeCatDog

Just two: GST black caviar SHW, M/L Classic dbl flap GHW black caviar.  I want to add a beige GST in GHW next


----------



## zeeni26

answered this a few months back but since I have added to my collection I'll up date it 

1) black caviar jumbo shw
2) Fushia lamb jumbo with she
3) Large Red boy with rhw 

at some point to add a gst a reissue a mini and a woc


----------



## Tweetybirdy79

tutushopper said:


> I thought about a separate room, but nope, I have this ideal closet in my head, and I think this guy can make it happen (so long as the bathroom people do their thing where I want that moved to). In the space of the present closets plus the bathroom, I think it will be just perfect for me, my shoes, and my bags. Oh, and my clothes.


 
You made me dream all day long...oh if and if...
Have you taken a family portrait of your babies yet?
I can't imagine them fitting in one pic...


----------



## LovingLV81

Only one .. A  caviar medallion tote with SHW


----------



## Swtazngigglex

1. Small Shopper Tote Black caviar 

2. Medium 2.55 Classic Flap Black Caviar

3. Patent Black Camellia WOC

4. Patent Jumbo Flap Pinkish Metallic Color from Cruise 2013

5. Dark Silver Calf Medium Boy Bag Fall 2013

6. Dark Pink Caviar CC embossed WOC winter 2013/2014

7. Classic Beige Caviar Jumbo Flap 


Yup that's my collection so far on just handbags... Hoping to collect more down the line ^.~


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Four:
1. Beige Clair Caviar PST with GHW
2. Black lamb M/L Flap with GHW
3. Beige Clair Caviar Jumbo with SHW
5. Black Caviar WOC with SHW

Now saving for a black GST with GHW to round out my Chanel Bag collection.


----------



## JazzyMac

TWO!  And, oh my are they so awesome!  They are my Chanel HGs!

Black Patent Boy Wallet on Chain with Dark Silver Hardware
Bronze Aged Calf 225 Reissue 2.55 with Gold Hardware

My third one will be another HG, but I'm waiting patiently for the perfect red one to come along.


----------



## Stacy31

1.) Black Caviar Jumbo with SHW
2) Black GST with GHW
3) Black Executive Tote with SHW
4)?? What color to add next??


----------



## Nahelle

Stacy31 said:


> 1.) Black Caviar Jumbo with SHW
> 2) Black GST with GHW
> 3) Black Executive Tote with SHW
> 4)?? What color to add next??


One ! My avatar


----------



## Kristen0961

1. Black GST with SHW
2. Black quilted caviar WOC with SHW


----------



## LVjudy

just two:

SO Black Jumbo
14B Grey Caviar WOC 

think i need a M/L flap to round out the bunch...


----------



## SunBunny

At the moment, 5:

1) Black reissue 224 (mini) with GHW

2) Black reissue 226 with GHW

3) Black distressed calf old medium boy with RH

4) Navy distressed calf small boy with RH

5) Black studded flap bag (mini) with black HW


----------



## missikky

i have got two


----------



## zeeni26

JazzyMac said:


> TWO!  And, oh my are they so awesome!  They are my Chanel HGs!
> 
> 
> 
> Black Patent Boy Wallet on Chain with Dark Silver Hardware
> 
> Bronze Aged Calf 225 Reissue 2.55 with Gold Hardware
> 
> 
> 
> My third one will be another HG, but I'm waiting patiently for the perfect red one to come along.




love your reissue


----------



## lyseiki8

Only one, a vintage "diana" classic flap.


----------



## sophiameola

I have 6 Chanel handbags at the moment and possibly getting a 7th within the next few days and an 8th within the next few months...fingers crossed! 

P.S Chanel is my weakness


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

FIVE
1. Jumbo Flap- black caviar with gold hw
2. GST- Black with gold hw
3. GST- beige with gold hw
4. Reissue- SO black jumbo size (226)
5. HOLY GRAIL- M/L python- black/grey with silver hw


----------



## luv2run41

I have 2  I wish I had many more, one day


----------



## Princess CFD

5 at the minute, soon to be 6 when I get my long awaited GST


----------



## spg517

Just 1 &#8230;&#8230;Medium Black Caviar Classic Flap with GHW&#8230;.

More to come some day


----------



## barbie444

As of today 6 soon to be 7 picking it up next week at Saks!
Black Caviar Jumbo with Silver
Beige Caviar Jumbo with Gold
M/L Black Caviar with gold
Blue new medium Boy Bag
Black Caviar New Medium Boy Bag with GHW (just got it last week)
Hampton Cross Body in black


----------



## perfidea

I have three,

Black PST with GHW,
Black Sevruga WOC SHW,
Navy M/L Classic flap SHW


----------



## nnct83

I have 6 
3 flaps 
2 drawstrings
PST
And another tote.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I have five, all black, classic color 

Reissue 226 RHW
GST SHW 
Quilted WOC GHW 
Half moon WOC SHW 
CC diamond flap (seasonal, purchased in Paris - my first Chanel) GHW


----------



## 50wishes

1 _ black mini GHW from 1998.  I have many more Chanel shoes and earrings!


----------



## Shinymint

I have two bags: 
GST with SHW
Camellia WOC in red with SHW
Jewelry: 
Three pairs of earrings (crystal gold and sublet and a black cc)

Hope have many more to come!


----------



## blumster

I have two-
Black 227 reissue with shw
and
Classic flap m/l black lamb shw


----------



## QuachN2

I have 3 so far, all bought within the last 2 months...but I want many more! hehe

1) Black Caviar Woc with ghw
2) Black Caviar GST with ghw
3) Burgundy Caviar Square Mini with shw


----------



## melpaulned

I am a lucky girl I have 1 bag and 2 wallets


----------



## shopjulynne

I currently have five in my collection:
Black caviar jumbo single flap
Red M/L lambskin double flap
Pink lambskin mini flap
Black old medium lamsbkin boy
Fuschia small lambskin boy

hoping to add a reissue 224 or 225 by the end of this year


----------



## Chanelhappyhunt

QuachN2 said:


> I have 3 so far, all bought within the last 2 months...but I want many more! hehe
> 
> 1) Black Caviar Woc with ghw
> 2) Black Caviar GST with ghw
> 3) Burgundy Caviar Square Mini with shw


May I ask where you get your mini burgundy caviar with silver hardware. I want one too.


----------



## IFFAH

^&#128150;


----------



## pinkelly77

I have 6. Hoping to add more next year 

1. Black lambskin maxi with GHW
2. Beige Clair caviar GST with GHW
3. Black caviar jumbo GHW 
4. Pink metallic gold 226 
5. Yellow metallic gold 226
6. M/L beige lambskin double flap GHW


----------



## QuachN2

Chanelhappyhunt said:


> May I ask where you get your mini burgundy caviar with silver hardware. I want one too.


I purchased it in the Calgary store location in Alberta, Canada. My SA said it was ordered by another customer who rejected it and I was lucky enough to pick it up. It was the only one across Canada. I asked my SA if they might receive any more in the future and she said no. I wonder if any other TPFers have seen this combination?? Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## IDREAMofMIMI

Like 15, I use 11 of em and have stored 4


----------



## chinkee21

Recently started acquiring Chanel and now I cannot stop.

I have 5 at the moment, in chronological order:

Black Caviar PST (gift)
2014 Classic Quilted Patent Blue WOC
Black Caviar Jumbo Flap SHW
2014 Navy Blue Shopping Bag (gift)
Taupe Gray Jumbo Flap Leather/Tweed RHW

Soon to be mine, also known as 'on layaway' 

2.55 Beige Patent 227 SHW
Vintage Brown Tassel Bijoux Shoulder Bag


----------



## labellavita27

perfidea said:


> I have three,
> 
> Black PST with GHW,
> Black Sevruga WOC SHW,
> Navy M/L Classic flap SHW



I actually want the Navy M/L w SHW. Do you use it often? Photos? I in-between red and navy


----------



## South Beach

Not enough


----------



## Roku

Too afraid to count them. Same with my H bags.  

I have 1 Givenchy and 3 LVs. 
(I had a many, many more LVs at one pt but Louis and I kind of had a little falling out so I just kept a few)


----------



## Chanelhappyhunt

QuachN2 said:


> I purchased it in the Calgary store location in Alberta, Canada. My SA said it was ordered by another customer who rejected it and I was lucky enough to pick it up. It was the only one across Canada. I asked my SA if they might receive any more in the future and she said no. I wonder if any other TPFers have seen this combination?? Sorry I'm not much help!


QuachN2,

Thank you for your response. I live in the states. I thought you bought it in the states too. Lol. Congrats!. It is very beautiful color.


----------



## cyanidestyling

I have a jumbo Classic Flap currently, but my graffiti backpack, WOC, and Executive tote are on their way here.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

south beach said:


> not enough


lol! +1


----------



## SHHMOM

2 flaps and a woc, it's not nearly enough .... Although I know I am lucky to have any of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bitten

I feel beyond privileged to now have two Chanel bags, both classics  

1. Black caviar M/L double flap with GHW;
2. Beige caviar M/L double flap with SHW


----------



## karenab

South Beach said:


> Not enough



omg


----------



## Marylin

As long as I can come up with the number without counting, I need more, right?


----------



## jo10013

Chanel bags are additive...I had a jumbo flap, now only have the Black Timeless WOC with GHW, Black GST with GHW, and Black M/L Flap bag in SHW..
Looking forward to add more to my collection.


----------



## kcarmona

I have 3 bags, 6 pairs of shoes and 2 pieces of RTW. Love and use everything and very happy with my collection! &#128522;


----------



## karolinec1

7 bags.  Had 3 others, but sold them.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

5  they are: Jumbo classic flap , M/L classic Flap, Woc, PST, GST - pretty happy with that collection.
Also one pair of Chanel shoes, 1 pair of Chanel Sunglasses & 1 Chanel card holder.


----------



## kuishinbomeow

Happily one Boy


----------



## Samantha S

3 bags, the GST, Jumbo black in ghw and reissue 227 in black ghw. I can honestly say I am done with my collection and I am very pleased and happy with it. All three are classic, it last me for a lifetime, what possibly could I ask for?


----------



## ririan

I used to have around 10 during my chanel-crazy hey-days.
But now I am left with just the following:

Black classic ML Flap (Caviar GHW)
Beige classic ML Flap (Caviar GHW)
Black Caviar GHW WOC
Black Easy Caviar SHW Jumbo

Happier with my smaller but essential collection.


----------



## r_tiff2326

Candidate for ban island&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;&#55357;&#56837;

1) black re-issue 226 w ghw
2) khaki ML classic caviar in shw
3) red rectangular mini caviar in shw
4) blue chevron small flap in ghw
5) new medium boy calfskin in ghw
6) navy half-moon woc caviar in shw
7) vintage black lambskin mini in ghw
8) black bi-fold long wallet caviar in ghw
9) fuschia coin purse in lambskin

2 pairs of shoes
Heels
Espadrilles 

1 black sunnies


----------



## absolutanne

I have 10... too many but I cannot part with any of them. They all serve different purposes. I have 2 tweed jackets (black and beige) skirt and a summer top, a couple shoes. I hope i can add a red jacket in the future.


----------



## KerriKatherine

Just three - (1) jumbo black caviar classic flap with GHW, (2) black caviar camera bag with SHW and (3) black caviar quilted WOC with GHW. My next addition will be a boy bag =)


----------



## sheanabelle

Wow...since my last post in '07 I am up to...SEVEN!


----------



## dribbelina

I have four
Jumbo grey lambskin matte ghw
Cerf tote grey/green shw
Medallion tote black shw
Woc pearly pink shw
And 2 wallets, earrings, ring and necklace. 
Hope to keep them coming&#128521;&#128515;


----------



## dioraddict15

I now only have 3 which I fully use and absolutely love. These are the m/l classic double flap with GHW, old medium boy and boy WOC. Sold my jumbo double flap and GST.


----------



## lolilolita

Got my first last month at the flagship store in paris  definately wont be my last XD


----------



## housewivesfan

I have five:
Jumbo horizontal flap navy (3 series)
Black lamb unnamed  tote (3 series)
Black lamb Medallion Tote (6 series)
Black patent upside down tote 2009
Turquoise 226 reissue  2009
Hoping to add a mini or aWOC in red  and either a jumbo classic flap or another 226 in gray.


----------



## JoeyZ

Black caviar jumbo classic, beige caviar jumbo classic, ITB flap, Navy Boy Reverso old medium,  Metallic blue Boy old medium, Red m/l classic, fushia lamb mini, red woc...sold some recently and happy for now


----------



## Sunshine888

Black lamb jumbo shw, black old medium boy lamb ruthenium hardware, timeless black caviar woc, the most darling evening bag in lamb with shw shaped like an old fashioned coin bag, brown and tan cambon sac pouchette but I'm about to sell the cambon to make room for more


----------



## Angelbabygal

Pink patient new medium boy dark silver hardware, beige caviar double flap jumbo silver hardware, red lambskin single flap maxi gold hardware, beige lambskin double flap jumbo matte gold hardware, navy boy wave lambskin boy bag large with gold hardware, gst gold hardware, black patient zip around wallet mini. black new medium caviar boy with gold hardware . Navy patient fold over clutch .


----------



## casseyelsie

I have few few Chanel bags. One of the tote, I do not know its name, it's quite similar to GST though. 
1 Reissue bronze color in GHW
1 Classic Black Maxi (single flap) GHW 
1 Classic Red Jumbo in SHW 
1 Classic Black Mini 
1 Caviar Blue Classic WOC
1 Lambskin Boy WOC. 

Hope to get more Reissue n Classic in sizes that I don't have yet. And praying hard to find half moon WOC. I also need dinner clutch from Chanel [emoji7]


----------



## AddictedtoBag

I just started my Chanel collection this year. A late bloomer in designer bags' collection but steadily building up my collection. So far managed to own -


1. Black GST in GHW
2. Seasonal Blue Coco Flap Calfskin in Ruthenium hardware (m/l)
3. Black Easy Flap Caviar in SHW (m/l)
4. All Black Double Flap Lambskin in Black hardware (Jumbo)


Somehow, I like non-gold hardware as it is more casual and  suitable for office/daytime look. Not really a big fan of double flap but I'd make an exception to rare items like that All (So Black) jumbo.


----------



## bonjourErin

Just 1 with a new medium boy in black metallic calf with RHW. Hoping to add in the classic black caviar jumbo with GHW veerrrryyy soon! [emoji16]


----------



## LaChocolat

Just two, caviar jumbo and a camellia embossed WOC both with silver hardware. I'm hoping to add one black and one light beige reissue, 226 both with gold hardware, a red and a navy WOC both with silver hardware, and a large black cerf tote, either gold or silver hardware. I will be going pre-loved though.


----------



## MissAdhd

Black caviar jumbo classic flap with SHW
Black lambskin m/l classic flap with SHW
Beige caviar m/l classic flap with SHW


----------



## CPA

Too many,  should ban myself&#128512;


----------



## MsCho

M/L black patent classic flap with SHW
Jumbo black chevron classic flap with BHW
M/L ivory patchwork flap with GHW

All purchased this year &#128522;


----------



## MademoiselleD

Just 2 - 2.55 classic black in calf skin and 2.55 reissue in GHW  they're the only 2 bags I really NEED


----------



## LuvAllLV

Just 3: mini black patent flap bag; mini red calfskin classic flap; and small black calfskin boy bag.  Two were bought this year.


----------



## DimpleGirl

16 Total
White Caviar M/L classic flap
Beige caviar m/l classic flap
Black caviar m/l classic flap
Red lambskin m/l classic flap
Turquoise 226 reissue
Black chevron boy
Red boy
Black patent brilliant WOC
Red boy WOC
Fuchsia lambskin WOC
Blue camellia WOC
Black quilted clutch
Navy chanel 3
Taupe mini chain around
Patent pink WOC
Pearly Beige mini


----------



## mmh131

Chanel *is* addictive.  I have 4, all purchased within the last 6 months:

Black Caviar Maxi Flap with SHW
Black Chain Around Maxi 
Black Boy WOC with GHW
Red 2.55 Reissue WOC


----------



## sarahlouise06

Currently, just one. Sob. 

- Jumbo caviar SHW in black

BUT I do hope to be adding another classic in GHW to the mix very soon. I also hope to get a GST for winter in SHW. After that I would love to look into buying a chevron boy, and then eventually buy a classic flap in red just because it's such a fun bag for special occasions. 

It might take a while though seeing as I also want Celine and Givenchy. Wah.


----------



## mia55

Just 7 bags. I need more 

My timeless tote,half moon jumbo, GST, snakeskin crossbody, reissue accordion, washed caviar jumbo and maxi chain around.


----------



## Freckles1

6


----------



## Sandybeach814

10. Perfect number. I'd better stop. [emoji38]


----------



## CATEYES

CPA said:


> Too many,  should ban myself&#128512;


 
+1!!!  I'm actually embarrassed to post all of my bags here!


----------



## LaureW

I just reached 10 and decided to stop here... I love all my bags and if I ever find another one I will have to sell one first. 10 is the number I want to stick to


----------



## hasana

Just the 4 for now, but have a few more on my wishlist (some red goodness!)

Old Medium Black Caviar 2.55 SHW
Black Caviar Timeless CC WOC SHW
Small Black Lambskin Boy Bag RHW
So Black Chevron Lambskin Jumbo


----------



## casseyelsie

My Chanel: 
1 Classic Black Maxi lambskin with GHW
1 Classic Lambskin Red Jumbo with RHW
1 Classic Lambskin Black Mini with SHW
1 Classic Caviar Blue WoC with SHW 
1 Boy Stingray Silver WoC with SHW 
1 225 Bronze Reissue with GHW 
1 Black Lambskin Tote with PHW

Now considering if I should try buying Vintage Chanel after I keep hearing TPFers said old vintage quality are better. 

I hope to get A Boy, 3 more Reissue in different size, 2 different size of classic, 1 seasonal Chanel, 1 half moon WoC, 1 timeless Clutch. With all the "Chanel wish list" I will have 16 and will stop at that! Lol [emoji23]


----------



## nvie

5. GST, In The Business Flap, Easy Caviar Tote/Hobo, Halfmoon WOC and Brilliant WOC.


----------



## fionahearts

I have a genuine question

I have 6 Chanel bags:

1 Easy Caviar SHW Jumbo in Black
1 Vintage patent Diana Flap in Black
1 Vintage Lambskin medium flap in Black

1 vintage Lambskin small flap in beige
1 vintage Lambskin chevron 2.55 medium size in beige  

1 grey seasonal flap with studs forming the cc sign on the front
Short straps

Is this too much?
And I collect every other brands as well with a total of close to 30 bags!
Am I a hoarder 

I am looking to downsize by selling one of the Chanel
Are 6 Chanels too much?? 
I mean we only have a pair of hands!
But I just loved to keep buying and collecting 
Oh my!!&#128561;


----------



## eternallove4bag

fionahearts said:


> I have a genuine question
> 
> I have 6 Chanel bags:
> 
> 1 Easy Caviar SHW Jumbo in Black
> 1 Vintage patent Diana Flap in Black
> 1 Vintage Lambskin medium flap in Black
> 
> 1 vintage Lambskin small flap in beige
> 1 vintage Lambskin chevron 2.55 medium size in beige
> 
> 1 grey seasonal flap with studs forming the cc sign on the front
> Short straps
> 
> Is this too much?
> And I collect every other brands as well with a total of close to 30 bags!
> Am I a hoarder
> 
> I am looking to downsize by selling one of the Chanel
> Are 6 Chanels too much??
> I mean we only have a pair of hands!
> But I just loved to keep buying and collecting
> Oh my!![emoji33]




Lol!! I laughed so much reading this because I feel I am the same!!! Since I caught the chanel bug though I stopped buying other brands now. I still have them. I have 2 small girls and maybe they will one day use them? Or at least that's my justification [emoji6]

Currently, in chanel I own 
-a navy large calfskin boy with RHW (fall 2014)
-black M/L perforated flap (spring 2014)
-burgundy large tote (pre- fall 2015)
- black classic caviar WOC with SHW (spring  2015)
- red calfskin coco boy WOC (spring 2015)
- seasonal pink caviar WOC (spring 2015)
- black caviar card holder
- black small zipped wallet
- black caviar boy large wallet 

With the beige M/L caviar classic flap with SHW on its way[emoji16][emoji16]

Even I think I should STOP [emoji6]


----------



## AddictedtoBag

MsCho said:


> M/L black patent classic flap with SHW
> Jumbo black chevron classic flap with BHW
> M/L ivory patchwork flap with GHW
> 
> All purchased this year &#128522;


 
Congrats!! 


I've been drooling over that jumbo black chevron with BHW. But a bit worried seeing a number of wrinkled ones on display. How is yours so far? Does it hold well and durable for everyday wear? Do you have to baby it?


----------



## loveithateit

cateyes said:


> +1!!!  I'm actually embarrassed to post all of my bags here!




+1


----------



## bonelda

I have four vintage Chanel bags
1 Chanel wallet
1 Chanel makeup pouch

always looking for more!


----------



## Newchanel

I only have 3 bags 

One pink/ beige reissue 226
One black lambskin jumbo classic with RHW
One black caviar WOC with SHW. 

My wish list is longer though - a red something, a medium, a tote and maybe a boy. Lol!

Oh. And maybe a mini!


----------



## dollyb826

As of today I have five bags. I gave my jumbo to my mom yesterday.


----------



## Shorty2cute

I have three two blacks and a navy


----------



## Shorty2cute

I have three chanels.


----------



## Bronzi522

Hmmmm
1 Black New Medium Boy Bag with RHW
2 Black M/L flap with SHW
3 Black Jumbo single flap with SHW
4 Navy 226 with RHW
5 Dk Grey 227 with RHW
6 Black Caviar long wallet

Sold:
Dark Red M/L with SHW
Black GST Tote with GHW
Brown Jumbo with SHW


----------



## becreative

I only have one bag that I recently bought pre-loved in perfect condition.  I'm not sure that I love it.  The strap feel awkward.  Here's the bag?  Any thoughts?


----------



## casseyelsie

becreative said:


> I only have one bag that I recently bought pre-loved in perfect condition.  I'm not sure that I love it.  The strap feel awkward.  Here's the bag?  Any thoughts?




Yeah sorry to say, the strap does looks awkward.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Shorty2cute said:


> I have three chanels.




Nice collection


----------



## Shorty2cute

MahoganyQT said:


> Nice collection


Thanks  !!


----------



## lyndaht83

i have 3
black WOC
Black GST in SHW
M/l classic flap SHW

hoping to add a boy to my little family


----------



## Arlene619

Only one for now. Black old medium boy  caviar RHW 

Tomorrow I'm picking up another boy &#128522;


----------



## Baglover824

I have 5 [emoji16] 

Black caviar jumbo flap GHW
Beige caviar GST GHW
Red calfskin chevron old medium boy RHW
Black calfskin WOC patent cc eyelet VHW
Black vintage lambskin small single flap GHW 

Everytime I say it's my last one I fall in love and get another [emoji28]


----------



## zhen32

I have 4 Chanel. GST, PST, Jumbo Flap and the Medium Flap all in black caviar with gold hardware. I almost sold off my GST &#128559;


----------



## Purrsey

If it is to include wallet, I have 6. 
Long wallet
Vintage gold chain red bag
Black jumbo single flap
Beige jumbo double flap
Medium chevron CF
Kisslock clutch


----------



## sarahlouise06

Just one ... soon to be two and three by the end of summer. 

At the moment jumbo black SHW in black caviar. Next up is the beige medium flap in GHW and then I hope to get my hands on a boy!


----------



## becreative

casseyelsie said:


> Yeah sorry to say, the strap does looks awkward.


Since this is my first Chanel I decided to keep it and show it love.  I don't need to use it daily so I think it will make a fine addition to my purse family as long as I don't over stuff the bag.  The straps are a fine soft stretchy leather. It's a very edgy design which represents me more. I've never seen anyone with this purse.  I prefer the silver hardware because I wear white gold and silver mostly.  I hope to get another bag in the caviar tote next.


----------



## Arlene619

becreative said:


> I only have one bag that I recently bought pre-loved in perfect condition.  I'm not sure that I love it.  The strap feel awkward.  Here's the bag?  Any thoughts?



It's such a cute bag! Congrats on your find &#128522; the strap looks really short, maybe it's just a hand carry bag?


----------



## becreative

Thanks it's a very cute bag.  The strap is long.  It can be worn on the shoulder.  These are the pictures from the site Luxe DH that I bought it from.  I have to take my own pictures.


----------



## becreative

The handle is 11 inches long.


----------



## Levo

I got 5


----------



## avecamoursteph

I had two, but now I'm down to one Chanel. I like to keep my closet flowing. So i often sell unused bags to find new ones. Lol.


----------



## Arlene619

I wish I had the funds to own more. I just have two boy bags, both in old medium,  grey rhw lambskin, black rhw caviar. These price increases are nuts. Thinking about selling the caviar one to start saving for a classic flap &#128518;


----------



## Newchanel

Arlene619 said:


> I wish I had the funds to own more. I just have two boy bags, both in old medium,  grey rhw lambskin, black rhw caviar. These price increases are nuts. Thinking about selling the caviar one to start saving for a classic flap [emoji38]




Agree on the price increase. I started 2 years back and am kicking myself why I didn't start 15 years ago when I started work


----------



## Irissy

I just jumped on the Chanel bandwagon last week so I only have 1 right now, but hoping to add on more:

Red classic lambskin M/L flap 

I'm on the wait list for a red caviar WOC!  After that, hoping for a black classic caviar M/L flap.


----------



## Wenuk

12 and hoping to get a Jumbo in GHW in Paris next month. I started buying them 20 years ago, and I agree the price increase now is ridiculous. The basic flap in those days cost around £825...


----------



## niccin804

From most recent:
Petrol blue jumbo double flap caviar
Black large boy
Yellow lamb WOC
Black caviar WOC
Camel reissue lil hobo (not sure what it was called) quilt was ice cube and large hardware 
Black patent chain / clutch
Camel lamskin quilted tote
Anthracite reissue camera bag


----------



## niccin804

niccin804 said:


> from most recent:
> Petrol blue jumbo double flap caviar
> black large boy
> yellow lamb woc
> black caviar woc
> camel reissue lil hobo (not sure what it was called) quilt was ice cube and large hardware
> black patent chain / clutch
> camel lamskin quilted tote
> anthracite reissue camera bag


----------



## Purrsey

Purrsey said:


> If it is to include wallet, I have 6.
> Long wallet
> Vintage gold chain red bag
> Black jumbo single flap
> Beige jumbo double flap
> Medium chevron CF
> Kisslock clutch




Did share this in another thread before but I'll link one here too I don't think I'm yearning another C bag anymore (unless it comes in pink perhaps lol).


----------



## barbie444

I have 6 and as of right now I am done.


----------



## cat1234

I now have 7.  All black.

m/l classic lambskin ghw
225 reissue rhw
single flap caviar jumbo shw
ptt caviar ghw
cerf tote ghw
caviar soft timeless tote shw 
seasonal evening bag ghw


----------



## Q8iFashionista

I got 10 so far and I really want to add the chanel chain around to the collection &#128525;


----------



## Pattycakes54

I have two a black lambskin with GHW and a beige reissue with GHW.  Hope to add a third soon.


----------



## Crystal cc

They are beautiful ! Where did u buy that two with cc mark ?i really like it but I can't find it in store


----------



## Elsbeth_

The first one is on it's way!!


----------



## rosasharn78

I have two


----------



## nerimanna

three! GST, Medium vintage flap and a white vintage Kelly


----------



## poshmommy

3 bags: blue GST, red GST, and blue chevron mini
3 wallets:  blue WOC, pink small wallet, blue full size wallet


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?



One! I have no idea what name it is on the bag. Bought preloved at a luxury vintage store in Beverly Hills.. She needs some TLC! If anyone knows this style let me know?&#128147;&#128522;


----------



## Manolos21

5 for now! Jumbo black quilted caviar with SHW, new medium black caviar boy with tarnished GHW, black caviar WOC with GHW, burgundy reissue 227 with RHW, and jumbo chevron black on black.


----------



## Goldmango

Just one now
But gonna have more I believe : )


----------



## marijtje85

2 at the moment; gst and woc
But I want to add a classic flap for sure and possibly a boy bag


----------



## March786

I have one black caviar jumbo with ghw, one black gst with shw, one beige gst with ghw and a black caviar wallet.......[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## lovesbmw

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Just one!



Swanky, ok girl what have you done, I know you had more


----------



## zaraha

lovesbmw said:


> Swanky, ok girl what have you done, I know you had more




She posted that in 2006.  Maybe by now she has more &#128540;


----------



## BellaV

I have four: 1 classic flap in light grey with SHW, one camellia woc in red, a mini in metallic gold lambskin and a vintage pochette in beige with ghw [emoji4] on the hunt for some espadrilles now!!!


----------



## Nui

I have seven right now 
1 black caviar jumbo shw
2 14c pink mini 8 shw
3 14 dark beige (taupe?) woc shw
4 05 bubblegum pink mini square shw
5 12p pearly beige woc matte ghw
6 black executive tote in small size shw
7 black up in the air tote shw


----------



## junelSG

I have three so far, maxi caviar SHW, reissue 226 aged calf and WOC lambskin SHW. Love to add a boy and mini and I'm done


----------



## chubbyshopper

7 over a 7 year period. 

2008  Jumbo black caviar shw
2009 WOC black caviar shw
2010 Classic Med beige caviar ghw
2012 GST red caviar shw 
2013 Boy bag old med black 
2015 Boy bag chevron old med grey
2015 Reissue 226 black calf ghw


----------



## Coco4Life

I have 14 Chanel bags in 8 year period.


----------



## Meesh202

8 bags and 3 wallets

Blue tote was the first... It's like a caviar clutch with a chain.
Navy/dark purple jumbo caviar flap with matching zippy wallet
15c orange jumbo caviar flap with matching wallet.
Dark pink lambskin (looks fuchsia) lambskin flap with matching wallet.
Black caviar tote with SHW from summer about a year ago
Three gsts red, light pink and some weird light green blue color lol


----------



## urge_to_splurge

Only have 2 so far since april '15..Wont be buying for a while as Im on ban island&#128533;


----------



## QuachN2

I have 5 so far since Aug 2014. Just received my vintage m/l double flap w/ghw. &#10084; her! I can't stop!! Lol


----------



## karenab

I have 4.  That is the most I ever want to own.  Small enough to feel like a capsule collection but big enough for variety.


----------



## mdlchic77

chubbyshopper said:


> 7 over a 7 year period.
> 
> 2008  Jumbo black caviar shw
> 2009 WOC black caviar shw
> 2010 Classic Med beige caviar ghw
> 2012 GST red caviar shw
> 2013 Boy bag old med black
> 2015 Boy bag chevron old med grey
> 2015 Reissue 226 black calf ghw




Wow you have an excellent collection![emoji7]


----------



## berri

karenab said:


> I have 4.  That is the most I ever want to own.  Small enough to feel like a capsule collection but big enough for variety.




I've checked out your blog and love you bags (and style)! Which chanel bags have you kept beside the red jumbo?


----------



## sonaale

I have 4:
1. Grand shopping tote in black caviar with silver hardware
2. Executive bag in toupe caviar with silver hardware
3. Mademoiselle in green lambskin with dull silver hardware
4. Jumbo double flap in being caviar with gold hardware (my favorite!!!)


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

1. A find in a vintage store. They hadn't priced it yet. He didn't know his Chanel and gave it to me for 250$ in 2010.. It was a 2005/06 Chanel perforated calf 50's tote large.. Crazy lucky.
The bag is now @ Chanel for refurbishment.

I might be adding a 2'nd tomorrow. Brand new caviar jumbo GHW.. Yeah I'm bitten.
Selling tons of LV these days..

x


----------



## karenab

berri said:


> I've checked out your blog and love you bags (and style)! Which chanel bags have you kept beside the red jumbo?



Ahhh thank you!!    OH SH*T I have FIVE!!!!!! I CAN'T COUNT 

I have: 

14C red jumbo as you know
Black caviar ML gold hardware 
Black caviar square mini gold hardware 
Cobalt Blue patent old medium boy silver hardware 
Red Caviar Woc


----------



## Freckles1

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> 1. A find in a vintage store. They hadn't priced it yet. He didn't know his Chanel and gave it to me for 250$ in 2010.. It was a 2005/06 Chanel perforated calf 50's tote large.. Crazy lucky.
> 
> The bag is now @ Chanel for refurbishment.
> 
> 
> 
> I might be adding a 2'nd tomorrow. Brand new caviar jumbo GHW.. Yeah I'm bitten.
> 
> Selling tons of LV these days..
> 
> 
> 
> x




Fantastic!!! Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## berri

karenab said:


> Ahhh thank you!!    OH SH*T I have FIVE!!!!!! I CAN'T COUNT
> 
> 
> 
> I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 14C red jumbo as you know
> 
> Black caviar ML gold hardware
> 
> Black caviar square mini gold hardware
> 
> Cobalt Blue patent old medium boy silver hardware
> 
> Red Caviar Woc




Lol, it's definitely a well rounded collection! I want a red jumbo caviar as well.


----------



## karenab

berri said:


> Lol, it's definitely a well rounded collection! I want a red jumbo caviar as well.



Thanks. I do see red caviar jumbos around so I know you'll definitely get one when ready


----------



## Rami00

I am down to four and not buying more..EVER! lol. I am happy with what I have. I tried to covered all the leathers in my collection except patent. 


-Jumbo lambskin Black with SHW
-M/L Beige Clair with GHW
-Reissue 226 with GHW
-Small Executive Tote Coral with SHW


----------



## Rami00

karenab said:


> I have 4.  That is the most I ever want to own.  Small enough to feel like a capsule collection but big enough for variety.


 
I love your collection.


----------



## Myrkur

I have only 3 left, sold many and stick with the classics. 

 Classic M/L Flap Black Lambskin SHW 
 Classic M/L Flap Lavender Lambskin SHW 
 WOC Black Lambskin SHW 

I got disappointed in their quality vs price ratio so that is why I stopped buying Chanel and decided to keep the classics only. A Beige M/L would be nice one day, but I prefer to spend my money on Hermes bags now, so maybe I will go vintage route.


----------



## karenab

Rami00 said:


> I love your collection.



Thanks lovely - ditto


----------



## Kai Lien

I have:

Black calf w/ gold hw Boy
Metallic gray/silver w/ ruthenium aged calf 226 reissue
Silver lambskin WOC
Patent pink medium classic flap

I think I am pretty much done with my Chanel collection. Although I would love to have:

- 226 reissue black with gold
- beige w/ gold classic flap
- chevron of some sort
- patent brilliant woc


----------



## cali_girl

Love seeing everyone's response
I now have 6 after many many edits:
Black caviar woc shw 
Black 2.55 in 226
Grey caviar boy new medium ghw
Grey lambskin chain around hobo shw 
So black chevron jumbo
Black caviar maxi shw - will likely swap this out for red jumbo when I find it


----------



## BellaV

I've bought 4 in the past year: 

Red camellia woc with shw
Yellow metallic lambskin mini flap with bejewelled gold hardware
Light grey classic medium double flap with shw
Beige vintage pochette flap bag with ghw 

I keep saying I've stopped for now but we'll see!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

I have 4 bags 
GST black GHW 
Black Chevron Jumbo GHW
Black Caviar Jumbo SHW
Grey/Taupe boy old medium RHW

Not a bag (black timeless Woc Shw) thinking about selling her to fund my mini


----------



## lrishmany

I am up to 20

4 jumbo classic flaps (black, beige, red, fuscia. Turquoise)
4 medium boy bags (black, navy, red, brown)
2 gst (beige and red)
2 timeless totes (black and pink)
4 woc (black, red, blue. Gold)
2 mini (classic black and so chevron black)
1 pink coco shine 
1 brown satchel fashion bag


----------



## jenniferelaine

3 in 9 months-

Black with silver hardware GST
beige with gold hardware GST
black crinkle patent jumbo with pewter-looking (what the real name?) hardware

Bought the black GST to mark a special occasion, bought the jumbo bc I was in the right place at the right time, & the beige GST amidst the discontinuation rumors.  There's nothing else I want right now.


----------



## BBdieBiene

lrishmany said:


> I am up to 20
> 
> 4 jumbo classic flaps (black, beige, red, fuscia. Turquoise)
> 4 medium boy bags (black, navy, red, brown)
> 2 gst (beige and red)
> 2 timeless totes (black and pink)
> 4 woc (black, red, blue. Gold)
> 2 mini (classic black and so chevron black)
> 1 pink coco shine
> 1 brown satchel fashion bag




Wow! That's so impressive! I'd love to see a family photo of your Chanel bags![emoji7]


----------



## LuckyBitch

BBdieBiene said:


> Wow! That's so impressive! I'd love to see a family photo of your Chanel bags![emoji7]


In January this year I posted a thread asking "what would you choose if you could only have one Chanel bag" because, as far as I was concerned, I would only ever have one bag... Well, in the meantime I have FOUR... which may end up as five before the year is over. Love, love, love Chanel bags.


----------



## Purrsey

Just sold my black jumbo single flap. Now left with 4 chanel bags.


----------



## lrishmany

BBdieBiene said:


> Wow! That's so impressive! I'd love to see a family photo of your Chanel bags![emoji7]




One of these days I need to take a family photo.  I did take a family photo of my reds and pinks for Valentine's Day this last feb [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji176]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

10. i refuse to go any higher. i can't love them all when there are too many.


----------



## Momo0

ccbaggirl89 said:


> 10. i refuse to go any higher. i can't love them all when there are too many.




Completely agree with you! I had 10 and sold one, so now down to 9 including my WOC. With a change in lifestyle I realized I just want to be able to use and enjoy the ones I have. It starts to get overwhelming for me when I have too many bags.


----------



## helenhandbag

Bought six in total, sold two:

Jumbo navy caviar RHW
Vintage yellow M/L lambskin
Dark green Castle Rock calfskin 2014
Black extra mini caviar shw
Black GST shw (sold)
Red Boy old medium GHW (sold)

Thinking of getting at least one more preloved this year, banned from getting new after the Jumbo. Actually, banned from everything after getting the Jumbo.


----------



## AngieBaby15

7 right now and thinking of adding another one for my birthday later this year


----------



## casseyelsie

Currently I have 7, I am considering to sell Classic Mini and tote that I hardly ever use. And if they are sold I still want to get extra 10! I want all 3 sizes of Reissue that I don't have yet, 2 more size from classic, camera bag, 2 boy, plus 2 more WoC. Hmm perhaps a few vintage pieces too. I'm greedy lol


----------



## Meesh202

helenhandbag said:


> Bought six in total, sold two:
> 
> Jumbo navy caviar RHW
> Vintage yellow M/L lambskin
> Dark green Castle Rock calfskin 2014
> Black extra mini caviar shw
> Black GST shw (sold)
> Red Boy old medium GHW (sold)
> 
> Thinking of getting at least one more preloved this year, banned from getting new after the Jumbo. Actually, banned from everything after getting the Jumbo.



Lol can u ban me too? Im on a jumbo kick. Can u please post a pic of your green castle rock? I'm trying to figure out which one it is thx!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Momo0 said:


> Completely agree with you! I had 10 and sold one, so now down to 9 including my WOC. With a change in lifestyle I realized I just want to be able to use and enjoy the ones I have. It starts to get overwhelming for me when I have too many bags.



+1

completely agree! i feel very overwhelmed with too many handbags and then start freaking out and selling them to calm my busy mind   i am happy now though, i have found the bags that suit me (no classic, surprisingly). the ones i have i use, and i love the colors and styles a lot.


----------



## helenhandbag

Meesh202 said:


> Lol can u ban me too? Im on a jumbo kick. Can u please post a pic of your green castle rock? I'm trying to figure out which one it is thx!!




Haha sure - you're banned 
Here's a pic I added to the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-yellow-and-green-chanel-items-199819-6.html


----------



## Meesh202

helenhandbag said:


> Haha sure - you're banned
> Here's a pic I added to the reference library: http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel-color-library/please-post-your-yellow-and-green-chanel-items-199819-6.html



Thanks! I like it i had to close the browser because i think i want one now....


----------



## candyapple15

I've never owned a Chanel until the beginning of this year, since i started the 1st one I became so obsessed. In 7 months i got:

- Reissue 227 Black distressed shiny leather SHW
- Reissue 226 Black distressed leather RHW
- Reissue 225 Black distressed leather RHW
- Seasonal coco boy Red leather RHW

I do doubt if I should get all 3 sizes reissue but everytime I try on a classic flap, I finally decided to get a reissue. Anyway I am very happy with all of them and I keep saying I should stop because buying 4 Chanel bag in 7 months I am complete broke. Still, here is my wish list:

- Reissue 226 in colour (not black) and GHW
- Classic caviar m/l

Thanks for letting my share


----------



## Meesh202

candyapple15 said:


> I've never owned a Chanel until the beginning of this year, since i started the 1st one I became so obsessed. In 7 months i got:
> 
> - Reissue 227 Black distressed shiny leather SHW
> - Reissue 226 Black distressed leather RHW
> - Reissue 225 Black distressed leather RHW
> - Seasonal coco boy Red leather RHW
> 
> I do doubt if I should get all 3 sizes reissue but everytime I try on a classic flap, I finally decided to get a reissue. Anyway I am very happy with all of them and I keep saying I should stop because buying 4 Chanel bag in 7 months I am complete broke. Still, here is my wish list:
> 
> - Reissue 226 in colour (not black) and GHW
> - Classic caviar m/l
> 
> Thanks for letting my share



Lol! Love it. That is how it starts. Wait. Just wait. Its bad when you realize you have spent more money on bags than a car, then a house lol


----------



## missie1

I own two.  1 jumbo black shw 1 227 metallic turquoise. Looking to 2 more then I'm done


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

17 bags, exclude 8 small leather goods include WOCs and 21 of shoes and jewelry. I am happy with all for now.


----------



## misslizz

Just purchased my first one and it's the Denim Coco tote! I really like the more casual bags....but have been eyeing the GST too.


----------



## casseyelsie

Chanel7Chanel said:


> 17 bags, exclude 8 small leather goods include WOCs and 21 of shoes and jewelry. I am happy with all for now.




Wow. Please share pic of all your Chanel collection including SLG, shoes and jewelry! Can't wait to see them [emoji7]


----------



## jascharess

Goldensx5 said:


> This is for PGN, Aslbebes, Hikarupanda, Pursegalsf, Luccibag & Cypress. As promised, I took them all out of their pristine boxes and took pics for you over vaca. I hope you can see them well enough. If you want to see any in particular closer up, I also took a close up of each but didn't resize them and post them so if you point out which one, I can post those separately for you.
> 
> View attachment 42418
> View attachment 42419



Oh Lord!
Be still my beating heart!


----------



## Rami00

Tried all the sizes..leathers and in the end sold everything and only left with the final two.
-Reissue 226 with GHW
-Jumbo lambskin with SHW


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Tried all the sizes..leathers and in the end sold everything and only left with the final two.
> -Reissue 226 with GHW
> -Jumbo lambskin with SHW




No Beige Claire? [emoji15][emoji85][emoji8]


----------



## LovingLV81

I have 3 and I am more then happy with them . A large cambon tote black w/white cc and 2 medallion totes one in chocolate brown w/ SHW and a  beige Claire w/GHW


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> No Beige Claire? [emoji15][emoji85][emoji8]


 
Hoping to replace it with constance or roulis.


----------



## helenhandbag

My collection has changed over the summer!

Now I have:

Beige clair caviar jumbo shw
Red caviar WOC
Black calfskin studded Boy 15B
Black extra mini 11A - my first Chanel bag

Currently debating a rectangular mini, small or M/L classic to round off my Chanel collection. And maybe at some point add one more pop colour jumbo. 
Am also looking for a new vintage project to restore.


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Hoping to replace it with constance or roulis.




Lol! Ok, you are forgiven. You are just the main reason I fell back in love with BC. Looks amazing on you. Always love how you carry it. Have a good day, love! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> No Beige Claire? [emoji15][emoji85][emoji8]


 


JE2824 said:


> Lol! Ok, you are forgiven. You are just the main reason I fell back in love with BC. Looks amazing on you. Always love how you carry it. Have a good day, love! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


 
awww! Thank you JE! You rock that BC..well you could wear any bag and it would look million bucks. Seriously.

Roulis/Constance would serve the same purpose as a flap bag so I took BC out. I already have a classic flap (jumbo). My logic 

I am trying not to have too many bags in my closet. A reasonable number (to me it's 8) ..would love if I could live with 6. A nice clean, minimal closet with good pieces. Plus, I fell into Cartier, VCA ...so many beautiful things.


Have a wonderful day :kiss:


----------



## ccbaggirl89

10, but 2 are for sale, so hoping to get down to 8. i've started making room for LV stuff which i've come to recently enjoy. i just sold my 224, so no more reissue.
classic small, 2 ptts, 2 minis, medallion, vintage crossbody, halfmoon woc, pst, wallet


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Rami00 said:


> Tried all the sizes..leathers and in the end sold everything and only left with the final two.
> -Reissue 226 with GHW
> -Jumbo lambskin with SHW




Wow, somehow I've been at exact similar situation like you wrote. I've used to own over 20 chanel bags, then i felt off and this year i finally started selling many of them and still on the process selling some of them at consignment stores right now, and will be left only a few in the end when sold all...


----------



## Rami00

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Wow, somehow I've been at exact similar situation like you wrote. I've used to own over 20 chanel bags, then i felt off and this year i finally started selling many of them and still on the process selling some of them at consignment stores right now, and will be left only a few in the end when sold all...



I kept only two I reached out the most. I want to use and enjoy these beautiful bags...it's a lot of money for something to sit in the closet. I think I'd love them even more in 20 -30 years..when they'd look all beaten down, well used vintage condition. 

How many do you want to keep?


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Rami00 said:


> Tried all the sizes..leathers and in the end sold everything and only left with the final two.
> -Reissue 226 with GHW
> -Jumbo lambskin with SHW





Rami00 said:


> I kept only two I reached out the most. I want to use and enjoy these beautiful bags...it's a lot of money for something to sit in the closet. I think I'd love them even more in 20 -30 years..when they'd look all beaten down, well used vintage condition.
> 
> How many do you want to keep?



Oh i know what you mean...yes i totally agree with you! I just felt sick of looking at unused expensive bags all filled up in closet and around my room...I hope i would keep just 2 ~ 5 only i reach the most...i try my best and sold already 12 bags, but i still have fear i might regret later...


----------



## Rami00

Chanel7Chanel said:


> Oh i know what you mean...yes i totally agree with you! I just felt sick of looking at unused expensive bags all filled up in closet and around my room...I hope i would keep just 2 ~ 5 only i reach the most...i try my best and sold already 12 bags, but i still have fear i might regret later...



O gosh! You understand my feeling. I love watching the reveals here...pics of closets full of bags/shoes but that's not me. I am not tempted to go out and buy anymore...doesn't matter how rare something is. I love to see them here and share the joy.

You are only few steps away from a very healthy closet. Good luck.


----------



## dooneybaby

I just have 3: A GST in grey, another in orange and a Cambon Reporter Bag in green. I only plan in the future to add 2 more Chanels to my collection, a black jumbo flap and a multi-color flap. I prefer their shoes and sunnies over their bags.


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

Rami00 said:


> O gosh! You understand my feeling. I love watching the reveals here...pics of closets full of bags/shoes but that's not me. I am not tempted to go out and buy anymore...doesn't matter how rare something is. I love to see them here and share the joy.
> 
> You are only few steps away from a very healthy closet. Good luck.



I also love watching beautiful bags here but i am not interested in collecting for myself anymore - i am excited to sell right now and won't buy chanel in future. 

 Yeah, i love your words " a very healthy closet"


----------



## bonelda

I have:

1 vintage lambskin tote
1 caviar tote
1 vintage caviar bucket bag
1 lambskin vertical flap bag
1 vintage small flap bag
1 black nylon travel tote bag


----------



## CNYC

Three, not planning to add anymore soon, just feel they really fit my lifestyle. But I do wish to buy vintage ones in the future. 


I have: 
Reissue 226 black calf skin w/ GHW
Just Madamoiselle medium black calf skin w/ GHW
New mini black lambskin w/GHW


All black sounds boring and I do have a colorful closet, but I personally feel black is the best color for Chanel.


----------



## ChanelAddicts

I have 5 bags, 1 WOC, 1 wallet, and 1 card holder &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## jascharess

brandedlover said:


> *Goldenxs5, your chanels are really WOW!!!  *Love the variety of styles.  I love chanels too and have 39 meantime (mostly classic styles).



Omg 
39 Chanels...
Your Chanel collection is amazing!
When did you first start collecting Chanel?


----------



## Vienna

8 Chanels! 1 Jumbo, 2 M/Ls, 2 Minis, 1 timeless WOC, 2 Totes


----------



## daisydai

3 classic bags, 2 minis, 1 boy, 1 WOC,  6 seasonal bags, 1 card holder
 And I am done with buying any chanels. at least I am not buying any new ones... maybe 1 pre-loved in good condition if the color or style is truly what I love


----------



## ezabuk

9 - 3 classic jumbos, 1 WOC, 2 totes & 2 seasonals - a navy easy caviar & a stunning rose gold medium flap & a dark khakhi medium boy

I love them all but my least fav is easily the seasonal navy easy caviar - thinking to give it away to family .. As the rest are all stunning ...


----------



## cassisberry

I pared down my collection of Chanel bags.  I'm down to 2:  a lovely and versatile grey WOC and my beloved black caviar reissue 224.


----------



## 4Elegance

My Chanel collection is growing.  I currently have a) black and grey lambskin portobello b) green WOC c) black clutch d) m/l beige Claire classic flap e) black backpack
Still looking to add more in the coming years


----------



## LadyMartin

Fifteen: 7 totes, timeless clutch, 4 WOCs, so black jumbo, chevron maxi and vintage XL flap.   Would love to pare down this ridiculous # of totes to perhaps just a GST/Cerf/a roomy seasonal.    I will add a reissue and then _I think_ I'm done_.
_


----------



## clooneyismine

2
Black Jumbo in Caviar with GHW
Black large Executive Cerf Tote SHW

Got the classic as a very special birthday present earlier this year and swore it would be the only one I ever wanted (although had a hard time deciding between GHW or SHW).
Then saw an Executive Cerf in Selfridges (in use) and fell in love with it.

Don't see many of them on here though so guess they are not that popular.


----------



## eternallove4bag

I completed my Chanel collection this year...I am tempted to add more but better sense always prevails, I don't want to buy for the sake of buying! I want bags that I LOVE and see myself using for years down the lane so sticking with the following that fulfill all my dreams[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

- 1 jumbo beige caviar cf with GHW
- 1 jumbo lamb black seasonal flap with SHW
- 1 226 black reissue with GHW
- 1 226 red reissue with BHW
- 1 large two toned navy calfskin boy with RHW
- 1 medium red chevron calfskin boy with RHW
- 1 classic caviar black WOC with SHW
- 1 seasonal caviar pink WOC with SHW
- 1 coco boy calf red WOC with RHW
- 1 large caviar black boy zip around wallet
- 1 small caviar black classic zip around wallet
- 1 caviar black card holder


----------



## cocolv

Ok guys, this is my collection. I feel like I need therapy [emoji79].


----------



## eternallove4bag

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3181647
> View attachment 3181648
> View attachment 3181649
> View attachment 3181650
> View attachment 3181653
> View attachment 3181654
> View attachment 3181656
> View attachment 3181658
> View attachment 3181660
> 
> View attachment 3181664
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this is my collection. I feel like I need therapy [emoji79].




The view is therapeutic [emoji12]no therapy required when u have such a fab collection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## cocolv

Whoops! Hit the button too soon! I think there a couple missing (& one obvious double). I'm still new to the purse forum so still learning. Some I like more than other (wish I wrote stuff in between pics). The last pic is the only one I purchased on eBay & never had it authenticated &#129300;. The tweed I'm waiting for colder weather. The tote (the one right b/4 the last pic) is a dark navy. It's beautiful but kinda wish I would have gotten the heather green they offered at the same time (have never used this bag yet). What a pity 
My least favorite, but used it a bit, the the light beige only because it's a bit too plain. 
What do you think. I think I should get rid of some and pare down. Sad to think about it but would make sense.


----------



## cocolv

eternallove4bag said:


> The view is therapeutic [emoji12]no therapy required when u have such a fab collection [emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks. That's sweet. &#128578;


----------



## cocolv

I overlooked this one. I love this one. It's a great cross body (I'm 5'2") and just really beautiful (imo). I'm thinking of MAYBE putting a couple on "tradsey". I've used FP for some LV's but might try something new. It might be too hard to part. See, I need therapy (& not retail therapy) &#128578;&#128579;


----------



## cocolv

eternallove4bag said:


> I completed my Chanel collection this year...I am tempted to add more but better sense always prevails, I don't want to buy for the sake of buying! I want bags that I LOVE and see myself using for years down the lane so sticking with the following that fulfill all my dreams[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> - 1 jumbo beige caviar cf with GHW
> - 1 jumbo lamb black seasonal flap with SHW
> - 1 226 black reissue with GHW
> - 1 226 red reissue with BHW
> - 1 large two toned navy calfskin boy with RHW
> - 1 medium red chevron calfskin boy with RHW
> - 1 classic caviar black WOC with SHW
> - 1 seasonal caviar pink WOC with SHW
> - 1 coco boy calf red WOC with RHW
> - 1 large caviar black boy zip around wallet
> - 1 small caviar black classic zip around wallet
> - 1 caviar black card holder




I need your mindset (bags I LOVE & can see myself using for years...). You really gave me something to think about. Thanks


----------



## cocolv

Ok, made another mistake &#128579;[emoji5]&#65039;
Be kind please. THIS BAG is the dark blue that I wish I would have purchased in HUNTER green (not heather green). It was a beautiful green. This bag I have not used yet. The other black one is one I love (the one with handles & double shoulder chain, black caviar). I use that quite a bit. I'm more "casual" so that bag really works for me. Sorry for all the confusion. Anyway.....[emoji111]&#127995;&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3181677
> 
> I overlooked this one. I love this one. It's a great cross body (I'm 5'2") and just really beautiful (imo). I'm thinking of MAYBE putting a couple on "tradsey". I've used FP for some LV's but might try something new. It might be too hard to part. See, I need therapy (& not retail therapy) &#128578;&#128579;



Haha!! But u have such beautiful bags that staring at them would be my medication [emoji6]



cocolv said:


> I need your mindset (bags I LOVE & can see myself using for years...). You really gave me something to think about. Thanks




Thank u so much! I never buy with the intention of selling so have to be super careful of what I buy in the first place! Seems to have worked well till now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I absolutely love ur collection btw!


----------



## cocolv

eternallove4bag said:


> Haha!! But u have such beautiful bags that staring at them would be my medication [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank u so much! I never buy with the intention of selling so have to be super careful of what I buy in the first place! Seems to have worked well till now [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; I absolutely love ur collection btw!




Thanks. This is all stuff I need to hear. Going to "the mother land" (Paris) in March. I'm going to be on my best behavior till then so maybe I can pick up something really special. I think I'll cool it for awhile & just really enjoy them. I do see them as little pieces of art.


----------



## bonjourErin

1. Black jumbo ghw caviar 

[emoji4] i will add a old medium boy and I'm done for a very long time


----------



## Kyokei

eternallove4bag said:


> I completed my Chanel collection this year...I am tempted to add more but better sense always prevails, I don't want to buy for the sake of buying! I want bags that I LOVE and see myself using for years down the lane so sticking with the following that fulfill all my dreams[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> - 1 jumbo beige caviar cf with GHW
> - 1 jumbo lamb black seasonal flap with SHW
> - 1 226 black reissue with GHW
> - 1 226 red reissue with BHW
> - 1 large two toned navy calfskin boy with RHW
> - 1 medium red chevron calfskin boy with RHW
> - 1 classic caviar black WOC with SHW
> - 1 seasonal caviar pink WOC with SHW
> - 1 coco boy calf red WOC with RHW
> - 1 large caviar black boy zip around wallet
> - 1 small caviar black classic zip around wallet
> - 1 caviar black card holder



You have a great collection!


----------



## dooneybaby

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3181647
> View attachment 3181648
> View attachment 3181649
> View attachment 3181650
> View attachment 3181653
> View attachment 3181654
> View attachment 3181656
> View attachment 3181658
> View attachment 3181660
> 
> View attachment 3181664
> 
> 
> Ok guys, this is my collection. I feel like I need therapy [emoji79].


Buying Chanel IS therapy!


----------



## Shan29

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3181677
> 
> I overlooked this one. I love this one. It's a great cross body (I'm 5'2") and just really beautiful (imo). I'm thinking of MAYBE putting a couple on "tradsey". I've used FP for some LV's but might try something new. It might be too hard to part. See, I need therapy (& not retail therapy) &#128578;&#128579;




I love this bag. If I could find it in a few months time, after I have replenished my bank, I will get it. Haha


----------



## nerimanna

Just added this Sharpei N/S tote to my small collection (now on my 4th chanel piece).


----------



## vivelebag

cocolv said:


> View attachment 3181677
> 
> I overlooked this one. I love this one. It's a great cross body (I'm 5'2") and just really beautiful (imo). I'm thinking of MAYBE putting a couple on "tradsey". I've used FP for some LV's but might try something new. It might be too hard to part. See, I need therapy (& not retail therapy) &#128578;&#128579;




Keep this one! It's super special.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Kyokei said:


> You have a great collection!




Thank u so much Kyokei  [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

I have 5 and I'm done for now. :giggles:


----------



## pjhm

How many Chanel bags? 
Eight full sized bags and one WOC (don't consider a WOC a bag)


----------



## Kitty S.

10 if i count WOC and clutch. No more for me.


----------



## susieserb

13 and I would say I'm done now.


----------



## imgg

I also just completed my collection.....still tempted to keep buying but I do my best now to look the other way!


My collection consists of:

Old medium black boy chevron with silver stitching and shw
Medium silver python classic flap
Medium classic pale gold flap w light gold hw
Medium classic white caviar flap shw
Medium classic gray lamb flap with shw
Medium classic black lamb flap w shw
Medium classic ivory lamb flap with bijoux HW
Medium caviar classic flap in old beige
Medium tweed light grey multi flap w shw
Gold nugget classic flap
Medium pink flap with bijoux hw
Reissue 226 in dark silver
Small classic flap in nude pink caviar
Black GST w shw
Ivory GST w shw
Reissue WOC in dark silver
Silver wallet
Black caviar key holder

I think I might be forgetting some pieces


----------



## Arlene619

I only have two, got my first Chanel last year in July.
Old medium boy blk caviar shw
Old medium boy dark grey lambskin shw
I Love my caviar boy more though. .


----------



## A_L_I_S_A

I only have one so far but im on the waiting list for two more


----------



## Arlene619

Arlene619 said:


> I only have two, got my first Chanel last year in July.
> Old medium boy blk caviar shw
> Old medium boy dark grey lambskin shw
> I Love my caviar boy more though. .



Just added a third bag to my collection. The classic flap  mini ghw, I love how the ghw isn't so yellow looking.  &#128525;


----------



## Jewels24

I have 12.  Mostly black.  I have been trying to add color into my collection with my last few purchases... I have trouble as I'm afraid they will damage easily. I also want a jumbo flap, but can't stomach the price increases these past few years (purchased my flaps over 5 years ago) 

Medium Classic flap black caviar shw
Small classic flap black caviar ghw 
PST black caviar ghw
Quilted half moon clutch black caviar shw
Timeless tote black caviar shw
Classic quilted Woc black patent rhw
timeless woc black caviar shw
Golden class Woc black lambskin ghw
Old medium chevron boy black calfskin rhw
Old medium quilted boy navy caviar ghw
Old medium quilted boy brown calfskin iridescent hw
2.55 (reissue flap) tweed ghw


----------



## cay01

My collection has been a revolving door these past two years.  Now I'm trying to rebuild it and only buy pieces that I love, can't live without and see myself rocking well into my nineties!  

So far I have two: a black caviar jumbo single flap with ghw (gold plated!) and an old medium pale gold python boy with rhw.  I currently have my eye on a navy small boy and I'd love to add a grey and red piece to the mix too.  After that, I think I'd be content.


----------



## aki_sato

Three - before two being stolen in our house break in.

Now just this little one


----------



## aki_sato

Rainbow (old) medium


----------



## Andy1612

Arlene619 said:


> Just added a third bag to my collection. The classic flap  mini ghw, I love how the ghw isn't so yellow looking.  &#128525;



amazing bag!


----------



## stylevialauren

I have a medium Velvet boy bag & a small Black & White boy bag & a WOC boy in Patent Metallic Electric Blue Lambskin all with Silver Hardware and I love them all!


----------



## stylevialauren

bonelda said:


> I have:
> 
> 1 vintage lambskin tote
> 1 caviar tote
> 1 vintage caviar bucket bag
> 1 lambskin vertical flap bag
> 1 vintage small flap bag
> 1 black nylon travel tote bag


I've been thinking about getting a caviar tote because I love the Kelly Green color so much but I'm not sure since I've never carried a Chanel tote and I'd have to have the bag shipped....Do you have any thought you'd like to share to sway me to buy or not to buy? I'd love to hear what you think of your totes please!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Arlene619 said:


> Just added a third bag to my collection. The classic flap  mini ghw, I love how the ghw isn't so yellow looking.  [emoji7]




Love the mini


----------



## Bella2015

Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3199666
View attachment 3199667


----------



## FunBagz

Just WOW!


----------



## BrandSnob

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667




There is no such thing as too many Chanel! Simply Magnificent!


----------



## Bella2015

BrandSnob said:


> There is no such thing as too many Chanel! Simply Magnificent!



[emoji8] TY 



FunBagz said:


> Just WOW!




Nuts is exactly what I feel my friend. I need to join a Chanel anonymous group [emoji16]


----------



## FunBagz

Nuts is exactly what I feel my friend. I need to join a Chanel anonymous group [emoji16][/QUOTE]

I'm right behind you. My name is Funbagz and I am a Chanel-a-holic! &#128518;


----------



## Bella2015

FunBagz said:


> Nuts is exactly what I feel my friend. I need to join a Chanel anonymous group [emoji16]





I'm right behind you. My name is Funbagz and I am a Chanel-a-holic! [emoji38][/QUOTE]


[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Andy1612

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667



Your collections is amazing... &#128525;


----------



## Bella2015

Andy1612 said:


> Your collections is amazing... [emoji7]




Ty you're vey sweet [emoji8]


----------



## stylevialauren

Arlene619 said:


> Just added a third bag to my collection. The classic flap  mini ghw, I love how the ghw isn't so yellow looking.  &#128525;


I love your bag! I'm not a fan of gold hardware which has kept me from buying a Cruise bag I wanted because what I thought was silver was actually pale gold like your bag's hardware. Looking at the picture of your bag it's hard to tell it's gold, so does it look that way IRL or is it just the lighting??? Thanks!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667




Wow! Just wow!!


----------



## Arlene619

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667



A problem I wouldn't mind having &#128521; gorgeous!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667


OMG! What a lot of beautiful "problems" to have!


----------



## missie1

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667


Amazing


----------



## Havanese 28

Arlene619 said:


> Just added a third bag to my collection. The classic flap  mini ghw, I love how the ghw isn't so yellow looking.  &#128525;


It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## lenaf4ever

My collection consist of 10 and I love them dearly. Although I really wanna sell my black caviar jumbo with gold for a m/l and it's just a much better size for me. Haha


----------



## Bella2015

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow! Just wow!!







Arlene619 said:


> A problem I wouldn't mind having [emoji6] gorgeous!







Designerhbgirl said:


> OMG! What a lot of beautiful "problems" to have!







missie1 said:


> Amazing





Ty my sweet TPF friends [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]Hugs and kisses from Ban Island for the rest of 2015 and probably well into 2016 &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


----------



## missie1

Bella2015 said:


> Ty my sweet TPF friends [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]Hugs and kisses from Ban Island for the rest of 2015 and probably well into 2016 &#129299;&#129299;&#129299;


You can sit on Ban island with no worries &#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## Bella2015

missie1 said:


> You can sit on Ban island with no worries &#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;&#55357;&#56451;&#55356;&#57341;




Unfortunately I still receive my credit card bill on ban island [emoji29]


----------



## missie1

Bella2015 said:


> Unfortunately I still receive my credit card bill on ban island [emoji29]


I feel ur pain...we all suffer from the dreaded bill


----------



## Bisoux78

Bella2015 said:


> Unfortunately I still receive my credit card bill on ban island [emoji29]



lmao! The postal ferry to Ban Island is pretty darn efficient for me too.


----------



## Bella2015

Bisoux78 said:


> lmao! The postal ferry to Ban Island is pretty darn efficient for me too.




Haha [emoji23]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667




Oh Bella I just died!! What a FABULOUS COLLECTION my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Love the way u have organized them and omg look at ur shoes!!! From one shoe lover to another... I TOTALLY LOVE IT[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> Oh Bella I just died!! What a FABULOUS COLLECTION my friend [emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;[emoji122]&#127996;... Love the way u have organized them and omg look at ur shoes!!! From one shoe lover to another... I TOTALLY LOVE IT[emoji7][emoji7]




You're so sweet. I'm in good company as I'm a huge fan of your collection and style as well,  my friend [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Bella2015 said:


> You're so sweet. I'm in good company as I'm a huge fan of your collection and style as well,  my friend [emoji173]&#65039;




Awwww!!! Totally humbled by ur comment! Thank u Bella :HUGS:


----------



## Chanel_Kitten

I think I'm bordering on 30 at the moment I collect the plexiglas minaudieres


----------



## protein_

Bella2015 said:


> Too many. I have a problem [emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3199666
> View attachment 3199667



...  If ever there was a need for #goals.  This is so delightful!!!


----------



## Bagaholic9

I have 2 so far. A black caviar jumbo with gold hardware and a black lambskin new medium boy with aged gold hardware. I would love a caviar jumbo in a BEAUTIFUL lipstick red and maybeeeeee a wallet on a chain in black caviar with silver hardware but won't be shopping for a while.


----------



## Bella2015

protein_ said:


> ...  If ever there was a need for #goals.  This is so delightful!!!




Ty [emoji8]


----------



## skimilk

Bella2015 said:


> [emoji8] TY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nuts is exactly what I feel my friend. I need to join a Chanel anonymous group [emoji16]



Shhhhh... I heard this forum also serves as CAA (Chanel Addicts Anonymous) at night...

Seriously Bella, your collection is amazing and beautifully curated- not one bag I would sell (which is usually the case when I see a large collection, in my head I think ok, I would sell this one and that one...)


----------



## skimilk

Chanel_Kitten said:


> I think I'm bordering on 30 at the moment I collect the plexiglas minaudieres



OMG!!! I love that you collect those!!! I love them but don't own any because #1 I don't have enough occasions to wear them #2 they are too pricey for something I would very rarely wear.

I would love, love, LOVE it if you could share a picture of your minaudiere collection... 
Even just a few of them!


----------



## Olgita

Oh gosh, I don't even know the exact number , but I think around 20. I was doing some editing, but all of my bags are either classic flaps or boys.


----------



## cocolv

skimilk said:


> shhhhh... I heard this forum also serves as caa (chanel addicts anonymous) at night...
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously bella, your collection is amazing and beautifully curated- not one bag i would sell (which is usually the case when i see a large collection, in my head i think ok, i would sell this one and that one...)




+1


----------



## Chanel_Kitten

skimilk said:


> OMG!!! I love that you collect those!!! I love them but don't own any because #1 I don't have enough occasions to wear them #2 they are too pricey for something I would very rarely wear.
> 
> I would love, love, LOVE it if you could share a picture of your minaudiere collection...
> Even just a few of them!



Thanks so your excitement regarding my collection  I would get them out but I'm moving soon and they are all packed away carefully. So time consuming to unwrap them. 

I own currently

*Black No. 5
*Clear No. 5
*Lait de coco
*Plate clutch
*Le Beige compact
*Metal moucharabieh clutch from Dubai
*Jerry can
*Barcode lego clutch
*Pearl from Dubai
*Premier from Dubai
*Supermarket basket

**New minaudieres I am getting next year include the camera from Paris Rome and the mini suitcase from Chanel airlines. I passed up the tortoise shell from Seoul because for the money it doesn't make much of a statement. In fact when I went to a recreation of runway held in my country I missed it on the catwalk because it blends in with the clothes. 

These are some pictures I have on my computer of my collection, but unfortunately no group shot yet.


----------



## mycorreia

I have three, all bought within a 15 month period! That's how addictive Chanel is. My first Chanel was the Medium Flap in Caviar leather, my second was the WOC in lambskin leather and shiny gold hardware. And finally the mini made an appearance at the Chanel store that I had to have her &#128584;&#128513;. She's lambskin with shiny gold hardware. All my Chanels are black. With the huge price increases I won't be buying many more in future &#128542;


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have one! It is a black caviar medium/large with silver hardware. I use it for date nights with dh, dinners with friends, and special occasions such as weddings or showers. So in other words, I don't use it often, lol! But I'm glad I have it for such occasions.

Next up on my wish list is either a black jumbo flap with ghw or a square mini. I need my bags to have a crossbody option should I need it bc I have little ones!


----------



## Andy1612

I only have two, a black caviar WOC and a black caviar jumbo with GHW. I bought both these last six months and I'm in love with Chanel now &#128517; not sure what is on my wishlist for next year but I know that it will be something from Chanel  &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## chocolateturtle

I personally own 3, but I guess i can say 4 since my mom is lending me one of hers?


----------



## pupee

sold a few my aunt passed to me which happened many years ago.. kind of regret it! i was too young to appreciate Chanel back then.

currently only 3 left. coco pleats, vintage mini square and vintage medium flap


----------



## tipsyhoney

I have 5 and two are classics.


----------



## chanelloverz

I only have 2... black jumbo caviar and a vintage small double flap lambskin... wish to have reissue and a boy in th future.


----------



## skyeskye

Just 2... classic double flap and camellia woc. 
Hoping to get my hands on a jumbo flap or reissue in the next year or so...


----------



## SpicyTuna13

4 jumbos, 1 boy, 1 m/l, and1 small. All acquired this year. I think my collection is almost complete.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I only have three Chanel pieces left - reissue 226 rhw, classic WOC gold hardware, half moon WOC silver hardware. Don't need any more


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I have three also. One is a black seasonal in calfskin with RHW, one is a M/L caviar in SHW and a Reissue WOC in RHW. I am looking for a red caviar rectangular mini, but can't find one anywhere. I may need to settle for a different color, but once I get a mini, that will be it. I can't remember the last time I even used any of my bags b/c nobody carries Chanel where I live, so it will look weird.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Black w/GHW PST, navy w/SHW GST, pink camellia WOC, seasonal flap and a black Chanel jumbo GHW


----------



## happy_moon

I have 5, all bought within last 4 months... 1 beige jumbo, 1 caviar black m/l, 1 caviar mini, 1 lamb boy, 1 red woc. I think my collection is almost complete with maybe 1 more jumbo to add next year or so. I just love its classic line.
I'm very happy with it


----------



## minnie04

I have 8  ( not include SLG) and i am happy with them now. I think those are enough CHANEL because I also have some other brands in my collection.


----------



## Vienna

Currently 3 M/Ls, 2 Minis, 1 WOC, 2 Medallion Totes. Sold my Jumbo recently with no regrets.


----------



## Marlee

I own four: Reissue 226, small Classic Flap, Boy WOC and GST. Love them all!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

So far, my mini Chanel collection are: 

1. Mini Chanel in pink patent
2. New medium boy Chanel in burgundy lamb w/gold hardware
3. PST Chanel in black caviar w/gold hardware
4. Extra mini Chanel in red lamb
5. Messenger Chanel in pink fabric with the wording "Chanel 31 Rue Cambon"


----------



## Dextersmom

LV Bags Lover said:


> So far, my mini Chanel collection are:
> 
> 1. Mini Chanel in pink patent
> 2. New medium boy Chanel in burgundy lamb w/gold hardware
> 3. PST Chanel in black caviar w/gold hardware
> 4. Extra mini Chanel in red lamb
> 5. Messenger Chanel in pink fabric with the wording "Chanel 31 Rue Cambon"


I own 2; a boy stingray woc in gray and a black caviar woc with ghw.  I hope to add a 3rd soon, as it is so addicting!


----------



## SpeedyLady37

I have had 4 in total and now I am down to 2: 
Classic Jumbo Flap in Beige SHW and Black GHW


----------



## Dinlay

Just one by now a 2.55 black lambskin with silver hardware.


----------



## Myrkur

I used to have: 
- Classic Flap M/L Lavender 
- Classic Flap M/L Black 
- Boy Medium Black 
- ITBF Black 
- Vintage Backpack 
- WOC Black 

And now I have 
- Classic Flap M/L Black 
- WOC Black 

I regret selling the Boy a lot! Crazy prices right now.


----------



## lms910

4 for me! Currently have jumbo caviar black hhw, new medium boy calfskin black rhw, mini lambskin black ghw, woc classic quilted black shw. 

Have sold GST as it was too heavy and the chain straps bothered me. Also sold red timeless woc as the quality seemed lesser than my quilted bags and the red leather was shiny and felt too dressy.


----------



## rowie1985

Just one for me the seasonal flap for cruise 2016 I believe, in black lamb skin with brushed gold hardware.


----------



## Seedlessplum

After all the years of buying and selling, i am down to 4 bags (red GST, pink jumbo flap, iridescent boy flap, red chanel 3 flap), 1 red wallet, a pair of pumps and some costume jewellery.

I am in the process of weeding out the less used bags. Less is more. I want to take my time to enjoy what i have now before adding a few more classic pieces to my collection in future.


----------



## ceedoan

3 (so far) and planning to add more
Black Jumbo lambskin CF with GHW
Beige Claire M/L lambskin CF with GHW
Black lambskin WOC with SHW 
(I'm a huge fan of lambskin despite being more high maintenance lol)


----------



## str8_dyme

i have 3 
-WOC in lambskin with SHW
-Single Flap in Caviar with SHW
-PST in Caviar with GHW
i love all 3, i baby them and keep them mint


----------



## J.A.N.

I have 3 bags and some bits and bobs.

1.CWC Navy Caviar
2.Jumbo Black Caviar Kelly
3.Patent Purple Mini Square
4.Camelia wallet, small phone holder,black caviar credit card slip.
5. Blue Cameila sunglasses.

My Jumbo Paris/Moscow flap just went.
May add a M/L classic 2.55 flap in black lambskin or a Boy not sure which.


----------



## Tuned83

4 bags. 2 jumbos, 1 seasonal shoulder bag and 1 mini. Love them all. No plans to add anymore


----------



## Dextersmom

My 2 WOC's up close.


----------



## Anchanel79

Mine .  I want at least chanel boy in the future.


----------



## pmoua

I'm a newbie. So far just 1 medium classic flap. I am on the search for a rectangle caviar and a boy woc. I hope that will conclude it for me.


----------



## Francis T

2 one classic medium flap and one woc both in black caviar


----------



## Sparkletastic

I have 2:  
 Jumbo Classic Single flap in Black patent w/SHW
 Medium Classic Double Flap in Grey Pearlized Lamb w/SHW

I just sold a third - Ultimate soft in black lamb. I didn't ever wear it. 

If I find the right price on a red or bubblegum pink jumbo classic single flap, I will buy them!


----------



## Piarpreet

Medium flap black caviar shiny gold hw
Medium flap black patent shiny silver hw
Mini rectangular orange patent shiny silver hw ss14
Iridescent double carry c16
Metallic blue patent boy WOC ss14
Old medium boy black with criss cross chains fw14

Total of 6. Although I regret buying the patent medium (bought it today) and now I feel super guilty for spending the money.


----------



## alison_elle

I have 2:

- Medium Classic Flap in Black Caviar/SHW
- Mini Chevron Flap in Black Lambskin SS15


----------



## Baglover824

GST beige caviar w/GHW

Jumbo double flap black caviar w/GHW 

Old medium chevron boy deep red w/RHW 

CC eyelet WOC black patent calfskin w/GHW 

Medium quilted boy navy blue lambskin w/ shiny GHW 

Vintage 1980's small flap lambskin w/ 18ct engraved GHW


----------



## Ici

Mini flap
Large flap
coco cabas
Timeless cc woc


----------



## chocolateturtle

Piarpreet said:


> Medium flap black caviar shiny gold hw
> Medium flap black patent shiny silver hw
> Mini rectangular orange patent shiny silver hw ss14
> Iridescent double carry c16
> Metallic blue patent boy WOC ss14
> Old medium boy black with criss cross chains fw14
> 
> Total of 6. Although I regret buying the patent medium (bought it today) and now I feel super guilty for spending the money.


Are you able to return the bag since you just bought it today?


----------



## Piarpreet

chocolateturtle said:


> Are you able to return the bag since you just bought it today?




Only for store credit. And i dont live in spain was just visiting. Didnt see anything good to exchange it for. It was a mistake to buy it, now its sitting on my shelf wondering if i'll ever show him to the world lol


----------



## Kt00381n

Piarpreet said:


> Only for store credit. And i dont live in spain was just visiting. Didnt see anything good to exchange it for. It was a mistake to buy it, now its sitting on my shelf wondering if i'll ever show him to the world lol



Show us! Maybe we will convince to keep ))


----------



## Purseaddict2016

I have seven. Jumbo flap, medium / large flap, rectangular mini flap, square gold mini flap, square ruthenium mini flap, WOC and GST,  I'm trying to find a new less expensive hobby. Haha


----------



## chocolateturtle

Piarpreet said:


> Only for store credit. And i dont live in spain was just visiting. Didnt see anything good to exchange it for. It was a mistake to buy it, now its sitting on my shelf wondering if i'll ever show him to the world lol


I'm not sure how long store credit lasts for, but i would rather get store credit back and make a different purchase in the future OR you could always sell to an online consignment.


----------



## ThisVNchick

I currently have 13, all classic flaps. 

- tweed m/l
- yellow m/l lamb shw 
- red m/l lamb shw 
- purple iridescent m/l rainbow hw 
- beige clair caviar m/l shw 
- black chevron m/l bhw 
- black caviar m/l shw 
- blue lamb m/l ghw 
- green lamb m/l rhw
- white caviar m/l shw 
- turquoise reissue 226 shw 
- burgundy caviar m/l ghw 
- black caviar mini ghw

I did at one point also owned:
- black caviar GST ghw 
- beige clair GST ghw 
- black caviar WOC ghw 
- red patent WOC shw 
- blue caviar medallion tote 
- yellow patent medallion tote 
- black caviar jumbo shw 
- pink chevron jumbo ghw  
- blue cube boy ghw 

Phew! Glad I downsized. Can't image still having that many bags since I am not a regular bag rotator either!


----------



## Piarpreet

chocolateturtle said:


> I'm not sure how long store credit lasts for, but i would rather get store credit back and make a different purchase in the future OR you could always sell to an online consignment.



store credit doesnt expire but the pricing keeps going up, so i would have had to spend more money in the future for a medium flap. So i guess the second option is the one I'll go for. I hope I can after that afford something i like


----------



## jennaprov

So far I have 2! 

Small black boy with RHW and Medium Classic Flap in Caviar Leather with GHW

Looking to add a woc to my collection!


----------



## ChanelBella

I've recently narrowed my collection down to 5 right now.

Black M/L Classic Flap GHW
Black Small Classic Flap GHW
Red M/L Classic Flap GHW
Red M/L Classic Flap SHW
Gray WOC SHW

But I caught the Mini bug and might switch out my WOC for a square mini.  Decisions decisions...:wondering


----------



## calilily

Purseaddict2016 said:


> I have seven. Jumbo flap, medium / large flap, rectangular mini flap, square gold mini flap, square ruthenium mini flap, WOC and GST,  I'm trying to find a new less expensive hobby. Haha



LOL! me too &#128521;


----------



## Dextersmom

3 so far:

Grey Stingray WOCmy first
Black Chevron Boy WOC with SHW
Black Classic WOC with GHW


----------



## nollantoki

Jumbo/Black/caviar/silver HW
GST/Black/gold HW
GST/ Beige Claire/ Gold HW
Medium /Reissue camera bag/ Gold HW
Red /Chevron Boy/RHW
and Black WOC with silver HW


----------



## ddebartolo

I own 3. One classic medium flap, one medium boy and one large tote


----------



## chocolux

Just 2 (so far lol)

Black caviar m/l ghw
Black caviar woc shw


----------



## jeninvan

I may have to edit some of my bags as I don't really use a lot of them...i'm a terrible impulsive shopper.

6 Boys (range from the XL to the old medium)
1 Chevron Jumbo
1 Maxi
1 XL GST
1 Chevron Clutch (can't remember the name sorry)
1 Timeless Clutch
1 Large canvas tote in grey
1 WOC
2 small chevron flap


----------



## mmaya

I have 3 Classic Flaps and 1 WOC 

What I use the most is my Long champ black on Black lol


----------



## RightasRain

2 so far:

A black Coco Soft medium size which I adore and a M/L Classic Flap in the iridescent goatskin.

I would very much like to add a Chain Around Maxi to the collection.


----------



## bag heaven

a total of 9 chanel bags and i am content [emoji4]


----------



## Mosman

I have 5:

CF black Caviar jumbo GHW
CF m/l blue roi caviar RHW
Boy (new medium) black caviar GHW
Tote black calfskin RHW
Seasonal flap bag black caviar GHW.

Completed my collection !!!!!


----------



## missie1

missie1 said:


> I own two.  1 jumbo black shw 1 227 metallic turquoise. Looking to 2 more then I'm done



I have added 2 more: Fushia red jumbo with shw & light pink jumbo ghw.  I still need to add red jumbo flap in caviar and then my Chanel family will be complete.   I hope


----------



## Rami00

After lots of editing..here is what I have

-Black Reissue 226 GHW distressed leather
-Black Jumbo lambskin SHW
-Black square mini lambskin GHW
-Navy/silver Sequined rec mini SHW

Extremely happy with what I have now.


----------



## Aerolite

- Vintage black satin rectangle mini GHW
- Vintage beige square mini lambskin GHW
- Black caviar Cerf Tote XL GHW
- Purple iridescent Boy old medium rainbow HW


----------



## Harper Quinn

7
Black caviar jumbo shw
Black calfskin reissue 226 with ruthenium hardware
Beige caviar m/l with gold hw
Black caviar rectangular mini pale gold hw
Red caviar mini ruthenium hw
Grey caviar m/l silver hw
Black chevron so black m/l


----------



## rakhee81

I have two...

- Black lambskin chevron m/l flap with antique GHW

- Grey lambskin jumbo flap with GHW

And with those two my collection is complete! [emoji4]


----------



## rhm

After a hardcore closet flipping last year, I am left with:

3 jumbos
2 226 reissues
2 m/l
1 225 reissue
1 GST
1 modern chain tote

Bought a boy this year but gave it away to my daughter.


----------



## hallobeanme

I have 17:


Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap SHW
Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW
Red Vintage Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW & Big CC
Bleu Roi 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
Red 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
Beige Claire Caviar Jumbo Double Flap GHW
So Black Chevron Lambskin M/L Double Flap 
Iridescent Purple Goatskin M/L Double Flap Rainbow HW
Black Patent Rectangular Mini Flap SHW
Black Lambskin Trendy CC Aged Gold HW
Light Grey New Medium Caviar Boy Aged Gold HW
Fuchsia Metallic Patent New Medium Boy SHW
Light Pink Metallic Patent Old Medium Boy SHW
Light Pink Metallic Patent WOC SHW
Lime Green Patent WOC SHW
Black/Silver Stingray WOC Ruthenium HW
Gold Stingray Mini Boy Aged Gold HW


----------



## chocolateturtle

4...I wish I could get more lol.

-grey crossbody CC logo square flap (my crossbody bag)
-perfect edge medium green
-perfect edge medium navy
-classic flap jumbo black caviar


----------



## catsinthebag

I've had the same three for what feels like forever:

Black Reissue 226 with RHW
Dark Blue Reissue 227 with RHW
Gray Reissue camera bag also with RHW

Thinking of adding another 226 or maybe even a 225 as I'm getting more into smaller bags, but haven't found a color that grabs me yet.


----------



## anthrocite_love

I have soon-to-be 9!
1. Anthracite metallic reissue 227 RHW
2. Red reissue 227 RHW
3. Tomato red reissue WOC RHW
4. Timeless CC Caviar WOC SHW
5. Classic lambskin WOC black with brushed gold HW
6. Black crumpled caviar crave bag with RHW
7. Cornflower blue GST SHW
8. Navy blue caviar jumbo SHW
9. Soon to arrive vintage navy blue double sided flap tote w/ lambskin and GHW


----------



## Joan1971

I have 3!

- Black medium distressed calfskin Easy flap with RHW
- Timeless CC caviar coral red WOC SHW
- Black calfskin Unlimited drawstring tote


----------



## Rami00

hallobeanme said:


> i have 17:
> 
> 
> Black lambskin jumbo single flap shw
> black lambskin jumbo single flap ghw
> red vintage lambskin jumbo single flap ghw & big cc
> bleu roi 10c caviar jumbo single flap shw
> red 10c caviar jumbo single flap shw
> beige claire caviar jumbo double flap ghw
> so black chevron lambskin m/l double flap
> iridescent purple goatskin m/l double flap rainbow hw
> black patent rectangular mini flap shw
> black lambskin trendy cc aged gold hw
> light grey new medium caviar boy aged gold hw
> fuchsia metallic patent new medium boy shw
> light pink metallic patent old medium boy shw
> light pink metallic patent woc shw
> lime green patent woc shw
> black/silver stingray woc ruthenium hw
> gold stingray mini boy aged gold hw


 
wow!


----------



## Rami00

rakhee81 said:


> I have two...
> 
> - Black lambskin chevron m/l flap with antique GHW
> 
> - Grey lambskin jumbo flap with GHW
> 
> And with those two my collection is complete! [emoji4]


 
A very healthy closet. Good for you.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

10. classic flap, seasonal flap, kelly bag, 2 vintage minis, wallet, 2 medallions, ptt, pst. just sold mini yesterday. i prefer having chanel vintage items and totes so only my seasonal was purchased brand new in 2015.


----------



## rakhee81

Rami00 said:


> A very healthy closet. Good for you.




Thanks Rami! I agree with your philosophy of only having what you can use! [emoji4]


----------



## Swissmiss2000

I have just 2
- Jumbo double flap black caviar with SHW (2011)
- GST black caviar with SHW (2015)


I wanted to be sure to get lots of wear out of them, so "played safe" with each purchase by choosing black caviar - a colour that goes with everyhting and a leather that is virtually indestructible.


I am now saving up for a WOC and whilst I'd love to be brave enough to go for a bright colour, I am sure I will once again be bringing black caviar home for fear of only getting limited use from another colour.


----------



## Dextersmom

I have 3 and am going to enjoy them for awhile and watch my bank account grow for a bit. 

Grey Stingray boy WOC
Classic black caviar WOC with gold hardware
Black chevron boy WOC in lambskin with silver hardware


----------



## Minkas

Only one (so far)

Classic WOC black caviar GHW

Might get a Black M/L Classic Flap GHW somewhere in the future


----------



## Cityfashionista

I have many  I guess around 30

4 jumbos Python patent red BC caviar & white caviar
1 maxi black shw
A vintage crocodile flap
Vintage maxi 
A vintage so Black flap that's jumbo size 
2 boy bags
Fur bag 
4 or 5 small flaps
A cambon bag
And about 15 other vintage Chanel bags


----------



## the_lvlady

hallobeanme said:


> I have 17:
> 
> 
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW
> Red Vintage Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW & Big CC
> Bleu Roi 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Red 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Beige Claire Caviar Jumbo Double Flap GHW
> So Black Chevron Lambskin M/L Double Flap
> Iridescent Purple Goatskin M/L Double Flap Rainbow HW
> Black Patent Rectangular Mini Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Trendy CC Aged Gold HW
> Light Grey New Medium Caviar Boy Aged Gold HW
> Fuchsia Metallic Patent New Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent Old Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent WOC SHW
> Lime Green Patent WOC SHW
> Black/Silver Stingray WOC Ruthenium HW
> Gold Stingray Mini Boy Aged Gold HW




Would love to see a family pic! Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## the_lvlady

I have 8 Chanel bags left in my collection:

Black caviar Maxi single flap ghw
09C Red caviar Jumbo single flap shw
Beige claire caviar jumbo double flap ghw
Charcoal reissue 226 goatskin rhw
Old medium burgundy calfskin Le boy rhw
Navy chain around maxi (CAM) shw
Black fever tote medium
Black patent timeless clutch shw


----------



## shardl

Just one so far..

Black caviar medallion tote with gold hardware


----------



## Tlcsuccess

Just one black jumbo lamb double flap but I want add a red medium chevron boy with ruthenium


----------



## eal76

2 [emoji4]


----------



## oo_let_me_see

I have 3. Have had them for years. I haven't added any Chanel to my collection in a long while. The prices scare me.


----------



## enyalis

I have 3 and I think it's a pretty diverse group so I'm content for now 

1. Classic Jumbo Double Flap Bag in Quilted Black Caviar with Gold Hardware
2. Classic Wallet on Chain in Quilted Black Lambskin with Silver Hardware
3. New Medium Le Boy Flap Bag in Chevron Navy Calfskin with Silver Hardware


----------



## bagaholic42

I have about 11 Chanel bags but what I'm most excited about is the black Chanel jacket I just got! I've always wanted an elegant black Chanel jacket! Hubster rocks!


----------



## Eleonoria

I have 2, messenger and black boy lambskin. In the future, want to go for 2.55)


----------



## BT_Channel

I am blessed.  I have five so far, sold two.
Sold Patent WOC, and ML caviar black silver hardware.

have five:
Jumbo Lambskin Streawberry Red ghw
Jumbo Caviar Black gold shw
ML Caviar Beige Claire SHW
Shopping Tote Light Grey SHW
Le Boy Old Medium Light Navy blue GHW

all 2015 and 2016.  Hope to show Le Boy soon.


----------



## BT_Channel




----------



## cityivy

I told myself that I only needed one Chanel bag--the classic flap in lambskin.  5 Chanels later...here is my little family.  (The Black boy folded clutch is missing here)


----------



## ceedoan

hallobeanme said:


> I have 17:
> 
> 
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW
> Red Vintage Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW & Big CC
> Bleu Roi 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Red 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Beige Claire Caviar Jumbo Double Flap GHW
> So Black Chevron Lambskin M/L Double Flap
> Iridescent Purple Goatskin M/L Double Flap Rainbow HW
> Black Patent Rectangular Mini Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Trendy CC Aged Gold HW
> Light Grey New Medium Caviar Boy Aged Gold HW
> Fuchsia Metallic Patent New Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent Old Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent WOC SHW
> Lime Green Patent WOC SHW
> Black/Silver Stingray WOC Ruthenium HW
> Gold Stingray Mini Boy Aged Gold HW




 wow!!! so many on in your collection on my wishlist!!! like 10C bleu roi, 10C red and m/l so black. is your collection in the "chanel family portrait" thread??


----------



## lilyrose0156

hallobeanme said:


> I have 17:
> 
> 
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW
> Red Vintage Lambskin Jumbo Single Flap GHW & Big CC
> Bleu Roi 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Red 10C Caviar Jumbo Single Flap SHW
> Beige Claire Caviar Jumbo Double Flap GHW
> So Black Chevron Lambskin M/L Double Flap
> Iridescent Purple Goatskin M/L Double Flap Rainbow HW
> Black Patent Rectangular Mini Flap SHW
> Black Lambskin Trendy CC Aged Gold HW
> Light Grey New Medium Caviar Boy Aged Gold HW
> Fuchsia Metallic Patent New Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent Old Medium Boy SHW
> Light Pink Metallic Patent WOC SHW
> Lime Green Patent WOC SHW
> Black/Silver Stingray WOC Ruthenium HW
> Gold Stingray Mini Boy Aged Gold HW



Wow can u show us a picture? Would love to see


----------



## Arlene619

lilyrose0156 said:


> wow can u show us a picture? Would love to see



+1 &#128582;


----------



## Mosman

enyalis said:


> I have 3 and I think it's a pretty diverse group so I'm content for now
> 
> 1. Classic Jumbo Double Flap Bag in Quilted Black Caviar with Gold Hardware
> 2. Classic Wallet on Chain in Quilted Black Lambskin with Silver Hardware
> 3. New Medium Le Boy Flap Bag in Chevron Navy Calfskin with Silver Hardware



I like your collection, very healthy closet !!!

I have 5:

CF Jumbo black caviar ghw
CF M/l blue Roi caviar RHW
Medium boy black caviar ghw
Tote calfskin black RHW (cruise 16)
Two tone flap day bag caviar ghw (cruise 16)

Thinking of get rid off the two tone bag.


----------



## LonelyGirl24

I have 4!
Jumbo Double Flap in Black caviar with silver
Medium Double Flap in Black caviar with gold
Mini flap in Black caviar with antique silver
and Black WOC 

ahaha can you tell I love black?


----------



## mint81

Just 2 very new items &#128525; - can't decide if I should get a boy bag.....


----------



## acgms

My small family so far [emoji177]


----------



## may3545

Black caviar Half Moon WOC with SHW
Black washed lambskin reissue WOC with brushed GHW
Black caviar medium classic flap with SHW
Black caviar timeless clutch with SHW
Lavender lambskin jumbo flap with SHW (my fave, but most babied)
Grey anniversary 226 reissue with SHW


----------



## enyalis

Mosman said:


> I like your collection, very healthy closet !!!
> 
> I have 5:
> 
> CF Jumbo black caviar ghw
> CF M/l blue Roi caviar RHW
> Medium boy black caviar ghw
> Tote calfskin black RHW (cruise 16)
> Two tone flap day bag caviar ghw (cruise 16)
> 
> Thinking of get rid off the two tone bag.



Thank you! You have a very lovely collection as well


----------



## BabyGirl2015

enyalis said:


> Thank you! You have a very lovely collection as well


I have 2 bags so far ... Black caviar GST with silver hardware and WOC black caviar with silver hardware


----------



## candiesgirl408

I currently have 2 in my current collection. Sold a couple since they were always sitting in my closet. 

I have a studded mini flap in black lambskin with gold hardware & a black caviar quilted WOC with shw


----------



## nicole0612

Four currently: Two from Paris-Moscou line, Stravinsky quilted bubble tote and rock in moscou classic black flap. A black jumbo caviar with SHW. A yellow patent vintage mini. I had a black large lambskin classic flap with SHW, but I sold it because the lambskin was a bit delicate for me.


----------



## Piarpreet

2 boys (chained fall 2013, iridescent cruise 2016)
2 medium flaps black(caviar ghw, patent shw)
1 double carry (iridescent cruise 16)
1 orange patent mini, 1 black patent extra mini
2 WOC (metallic blue spring 2014, iridescent bronze cruise 2016)

But soon I'll have 7. Dont use them all


----------



## ChanelLV0

I have 3 and i won't be adding any more


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Currently have 9:

Black jumbo caviar/shw
Beige m/l caviar/ghw
Black and gold lace m/l matte gold hw
Beige GST caviar/ghw
Black 226 reissue rhw
Dark pink quilted woc caviar/shw
Hot pink quilted woc patent/shw
Black timeless woc caviar/ghw
Black Biarritz tote shw


----------



## kemi

I have 3

Black jumbo caviar/ghw

Black 226 reissue/ghw

Red large city rock seasonal flap/rhw


----------



## cityivy

I have 6

Black lambskin medium flap SHW
Black metallic calfskin tote RHW
Beige small coco handle RHW
Black lambskin Boy foldover pouch/clutch GHW
Black caviar WOC SHW
Silver chevron wallet with chain


----------



## euniqueD

I have 6 - all black errthing 

Black calfskin perfect edge RHW
Black lambskin small boy RHW
Black caviar square mini SHW
Black lambskin 2.55 small GHW 
Black caviar small reissue RHW
Black lambskin boy WOC RHW


----------



## Marleah

I have 5 ( this surprises me actually )

Jumbo double flap black caviar ghw

WOC black lambskin camellia print ghw

WOC burgandy patent shw with brilliant cc hardware

Jumbo metallic grey caviar double flap with aged silverish hardware (from last years cruise collection I think- someone correct me if I'm wrong)

New Medium Boy hot pink patent leather with silver hardware

I'm also hoping to get a caviar boy if they release them sometime in the future


----------



## Belgian22

I have 1 (and I don't believe I'll buy anymore).  226 Burgundy reissue RHW


----------



## AAngela

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Currently have 9:
> 
> Black jumbo caviar/shw
> Beige m/l caviar/ghw
> Black and gold lace m/l matte gold hw
> Beige GST caviar/ghw
> Black 226 reissue rhw
> Dark pink quilted woc caviar/shw
> Hot pink quilted woc patent/shw
> Black timeless woc caviar/ghw
> Black Biarritz tote shw



Hi, you have  lovely collection.  When do you use your Beige m/l? and do you use your Black jumbo more than the 226?  I have a 226 and want to buy another but not sure whether to buy m/l or jumbo or another 226.  Thank you


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

AAngela said:


> Hi, you have  lovely collection.  When do you use your Beige m/l? and do you use your Black jumbo more than the 226?  I have a 226 and want to buy another but not sure whether to buy m/l or jumbo or another 226.  Thank you




I use my beige ml a lot, but only in the spring and summer (and any warmer weather vacations).  I use my black jumbo way more than my 226, they both can go crossbody but the jumbo is a much more comfortable crossbody for me.  I would personally not get another 226.


----------



## AAngela

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I use my beige ml a lot, but only in the spring and summer (and any warmer weather vacations).  I use my black jumbo way more than my 226, they both can go crossbody but the jumbo is a much more comfortable crossbody for me.  I would personally not get another 226.



Hello, thank you for replying, I have another question:  Do you wish you had bought the beige in jumbo size rather than M/L since you are used to the black Jumbo.  Do you have to downsize your contents alot?


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

AAngela said:


> Hello, thank you for replying, I have another question:  Do you wish you had bought the beige in jumbo size rather than M/L since you are used to the black Jumbo.  Do you have to downsize your contents alot?




Nope I love the ml size!  I actually wish I got the jumbo in ml!  I don't carry a lot tho


----------



## AAngela

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> Nope I love the ml size!  I actually wish I got the jumbo in ml!  I don't carry a lot tho



Thank you.  You have been very helpful


----------



## esmeraldavdende

Only 2 .


----------



## mrs.shopaholic

12 and waiting for a reissue


----------



## UpUpnAway

I have one. A medium caviar classic flap in black with shw.

But now I want a jumbo in caviar with good too! Going back and forth between vintage or preloved. Vintage has the taut,  durable lamb skin, gold plating, and single flap! Love that.


----------



## Marleah

BalenciagaPlaneT said:


> I use my beige ml a lot, but only in the spring and summer (and any warmer weather vacations).  I use my black jumbo way more than my 226, they both can go crossbody but the jumbo is a much more comfortable crossbody for me.  I would personally not get another 226.



Hello 
Can you share why you don't like your 226? That one is on my short list -

Thanks!


----------



## mrs moulds

Just 1


----------



## candiesgirl408

Well.. Make that 3 bags now! 

Studded mini in ghw, caviar WOC in shw and now a quilted lamb boy in ghw! 33 I'm over the moon today!


----------



## Arlene619

Four bags. Om black caviar boy bag rhw///om dark grey lambskin boy bag rhw///blk cf rectangle mini lambskin light ghw///black caviar chevron woc shw


----------



## CSbaglvr

I have 4 right now - but want to change up my family

blk caviar m/l flap shw - most used bag by far, the best!
beige clair caviar m/l flap ghw - barely used but hoping she will shine this summer
blk old medium boy ghw - regret not getting shw and have thought about selling recently
burgundy caviar rectangle mini ghw - looks beautiful but kind of regretting ghw again


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

Marleah said:


> Hello
> 
> Can you share why you don't like your 226? That one is on my short list -
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




I do like it!  But I think one is enough for me.  The crossbody option on the 226 is a little short on me, but I do like that it is lightweight and casual.  It serves it's purpose in my collection but I use my jumbo, ml, and wocs more.


----------



## themeanreds

I remember when I used to think that if I owned one Chanel I would be happy. So, now I own 6 and 1 wallet.

0 series chevron camera bag in red lambskin with ghw
1 series diamond camera bag in black lambskin with ghw
3 series square shaped jumbo flap in brown lambskin with ghw
3 series vertical jumbo flap in navy blue lambskin with ghw
3 series large tote in black calfskin with ghw
19 series woc in red lambskin with ghw
+ a simple black wallet with ghw


----------



## clarabellaZ

Four....but if my account allowed I'd have a couple more.


----------



## bagloverismeme

Only 3, I like a collection of different brands, haha sorry i have no brand loyalty. And to be honest, out of all brands, i have most number of chanel bags! 
My mini collection
1 LV denim pleaty, 
1 gucci tote
1 prada sling
1 marc Jacobs
1 MCM
2 loewe amazonas
2 bottegas (ball and Montaigne)
2 hermes  ( birkin 30 and lindy 30)
3 Chanels ( PTT, m/l CF, reissue 227)

So chanel still wins right now


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Just sold my: 

Vintage Jumbo Lamb gold hardware 
Vintage 10" lamb black with gold hardware 
Mademoiselle Tall single flap black caviar gold hardware 
50's satchel in calf with silver hardware.

Aaaand adopted a new collection/family 

Black jumbo single flap caviar gold hardware 2008
Red dark red lamb with ruthenium silver hardware square mini


----------



## TheMrsKwok

I have one. M/L black lambskin classic flap in gold hard ware. Hubby got it for my birthday in 2015. I am one lucky girl !!


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

themeanreds said:


> I remember when I used to think that if I owned one Chanel I would be happy. So, now I own 6 and 1 wallet.
> 
> 0 series chevron camera bag in red lambskin with ghw
> 1 series diamond camera bag in black lambskin with ghw
> 3 series square shaped jumbo flap in brown lambskin with ghw
> 3 series vertical jumbo flap in navy blue lambskin with ghw
> 3 series large tote in black calfskin with ghw
> 19 series woc in red lambskin with ghw
> + a simple black wallet with ghw



Eeeeheeeeeeem! A picture of that blue vertical pleeaaaaase? &#128514;


----------



## dioraddict15

I have 3:

Black caviar shw jumbo;
Black lambskin ghw m/l; and
Black calfskin old medium boy with enamel lock

I sold my WOC and gst and regret it


----------



## MLDella

I have too many and I am planning to reduce by half at least and add 2 classics to be "done"!

Medallion Tote-Black Caviar/Silver
Reissue 224-Black Caviar/RHW...Tags still attached.
GST-Black Caviar/Silver
Jumbo-Black Patent/Silver
Jumbo-Turquoise Lamb/Silver...Tags still attached.
Medium Boy-Black Caviar Classic Quilting/RHW
Square Mini-Black Matte Caviar/Silver
Rectangular Mini-Silver Perforated/Silver
Coco Shine Large Flap-Cobalt Blue Patent/Silver
X-Mini Rectagular Flap-Turquoise Patent/Silver
WOC-Black Patent Traditional Quilting/Silver
Seasonal Triple Mini Flap-Black Goatskin/RHW

Would like to consign 6 and add a Reissue 226 Glazed Calf/RHW and a M/L CF Black Caviar/Silver

Now that I look at this list, I think I am crazy!


----------



## themeanreds

NickitaLuvsLV said:


> Eeeeheeeeeeem! A picture of that blue vertical pleeaaaaase? &#128514;


This is not a good pic - I need to take new ones and a family pic


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

themeanreds said:


> This is not a good pic - I need to take new ones and a family pic
> View attachment 3293779



Nice!!!! I really love vertical flaps&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Piarpreet

MLDella said:


> I have too many and I am planning to reduce by half at least and add 2 classics to be "done"!
> 
> 
> 
> Medallion Tote-Black Caviar/Silver
> 
> Reissue 224-Black Caviar/RHW...Tags still attached.
> 
> GST-Black Caviar/Silver
> 
> Jumbo-Black Patent/Silver
> 
> Jumbo-Turquoise Lamb/Silver...Tags still attached.
> 
> Medium Boy-Black Caviar Classic Quilting/RHW
> 
> Square Mini-Black Matte Caviar/Silver
> 
> Rectangular Mini-Silver Perforated/Silver
> 
> Coco Shine Large Flap-Cobalt Blue Patent/Silver
> 
> X-Mini Rectagular Flap-Turquoise Patent/Silver
> 
> WOC-Black Patent Traditional Quilting/Silver
> 
> Seasonal Triple Mini Flap-Black Goatskin/RHW
> 
> 
> 
> Would like to consign 6 and add a Reissue 226 Glazed Calf/RHW and a M/L CF Black Caviar/Silver
> 
> 
> 
> Now that I look at this list, I think I am crazy!




Please post a pic!


----------



## MLDella

Piarpreet said:


> Please post a pic!


I am working on the family pic. Posted pic of the new seasonal triple goat flap in March purchases!


----------



## pattyui

I have 5, GST, executive tote, jumbo, boy and mini.


----------



## Piarpreet

MLDella said:


> I am working on the family pic. Posted pic of the new seasonal triple goat flap in March purchases!




I sent you a PM


----------



## braveimmigrant

I have 3, classic flap medium size, medium perfect edge and a jumbo classic double flap


----------



## braveimmigrant

Here are the pictures


----------



## braveimmigrant

The perfect edge medium size aged calfskin leather in rusted gold hw


----------



## braveimmigrant

My last and not least. My classic chanel jumbo, in caviar leather, dark navy color, double flap =] 
 you all


----------



## frivofrugalista

my one and only...


----------



## OSURxTN

I have 2 and a 3rd in layaway.  Black Caviar Single Flap with SHW, Black Half Moon WOC, and a Black CAM hopefully here in the next couple weeks.  I still would like a classic black caviar WOC with GHW.  That should be enough


----------



## ya_weknoitsfake

I only have a humble collection of 2 Chanel bags
a jumbo classic flap in black lambskin and gold hw
Seasonal medium flap in dark green iridescent calfskin and gunmetal hw


----------



## CharmyPoo

This thread motivated me to take a look at my Chanel collection - I feel lucky to have some older vintage pieces that are very unique and also some staple pieces.  I think it's time for me to let go of some that I don't wear.  I own 18 bags and 3 slg pieces.

*Jumbo Flaps*
Beige Caviar Single Flap Jumbo GHW
Black Caviar Double Flap Jumbo GHW
Black Lambskin Single Flap Jumbo GHW + Large CC (Vintage)

*Medium/Small Flaps*
Pink Lambskin Chevron Flap Small GHW
Beige Lambskin M/L Double Quilted Flap with GHW (Vintage)
Beige Lambskin Single Flap Shoulder Bag
Red Lambskin M/L Flap GHW (Vintage)

*Small/Mini Flaps*
Black Lambskin Single Flap Small GHW
White Lambskin Mini Flap SHW

*Le Boy*
Black Calfskin Small Boy with RHW

*Evening Bags / Clutches*
Black and White Patent East West Chocolate Bar SHW
Black Suede Mini Tote GHW (vintage)
Black Lambskin Evening Clutch GHW (Vintage)

*Tote*
Brown Calfskin Large Tote BHW
Black Lambskin Tote GHW (Vintage)
Beige Caviar Tote GHW (Vintage)

*Other*
Beige Lambskin Camera Bag GHW (Vintage)
Black Lambskin Tassel Bag GHW (Vintage)
Red Caviar Trifold Long Wallet
Camellia Flower Coin Pouch and Card Holder

*Used to Own*
Black Lambskin WOC
Grey Lambskin Le Boy


----------



## nashpoo

Just a few compared to some of the ladies here! 
1 single flap black lambskin maxi with SHW 
1 black caviar jumbo with SHW
1 light pink patent jumbo with SHW 
1 beige jumbo with GHW
1 black lambskin boy bag with GHW
1 lambskin light pink square mini with SHW
Hopefully I'll be able to add more once I finish school!


----------



## Arlene619

Just bought this one last week, I'm done for a long time


----------



## strandedflower

Two, Black Mini Lambskin with GHW and Black Jumbo Caviar with SHW.


----------



## Manolos21

9 bags, plus a couple SLGs (definitely more than I thought I'd end up with):


Black caviar jumbo with SHW
So black chevron jumbo 
Burgundy reissue 227 with RHW 
Navy caviar mini with RHW
Black caviar mini with GHW
Black caviar WOC with GHW
Black lambskin Diana with GHW
Black caviar kisslock clutch with SHW
Red lambskin M/L with SHW
Black caviar timeless wallet and card card


I see that I have a habit of buying too many black bags...


----------



## Binwick

I have three plus a wallet. 
2.55 (reissue) black distressed calf w/GHW
Boy - red, new medium size in calfskin w/ruthenium 
Classic Flap, black caviar w/SHW
plus a boy wallet


----------



## kikay1024

I only have 2...[emoji30][emoji30][emoji30] Medium double flap in black lambskin GHW & a Grey GST SHW...So sad, because they keep on increasing their prices but quality is deteriorating. As much as I want to buy a boy...


----------



## Acherousian

I only one vintage bag! but im currently saving up for a classic chevron bag with GHW in red


----------



## PrincessCypress

What I have now:

1. White kelly with diagonal stitching GHW
2. Fuchsia lamb rectangle mini SHW
3. Bronze distressed calf reissue tote RHW
4. White caviar single flap jumbo SHW
5. Black camellia large zip wallet SHW

What I used to have:

1. Black hobo tassel bag SHW
2. Brown double sided flap GHW
3. Black distressed calf reissue WOC antique GHW
4. Black on black boy WOC
5. Yellow lamb rectangle mini SHW
6. Orange patent rectangle mini SHW
7. Light pink caviar WOC SHW
8. Coral Valentine charms key holder case
9. Black caviar seasonal flap from 2014 (can't remember the name now, lol!) SHW


----------



## Doodles78

I have four plus an SLG. I am a sucker for classic flaps but if the right seasonal came along, I would cheat. 
I joke that I do not have enough (never enough!) but I want to say that I am so grateful for what I have already.


----------



## gsrdez1

I have 5! 

1. Old Medium Boy - black lamb, rhw
2. Reissue 2.55 226 - black distressed calf, rhw
3. Meat packaged mini flap - black lamb, aghw
4. Diamond CC WOC - navy lamb, shw
5. Retro Class Flap small - black caviar, rhw


----------



## ilovemykiddos

I have:
1. A pink lamb jumbo
2. Mini calf rose gold
3. White lamb hula hoop bag
4. Tweed flap denim bag
5. Red lamb rectangular bag with gold cc lock

I'm working on getting:
1.  Jumbo baby pink lamb that I've been lusting after


----------



## MichelleSinHk

I have

1. 227 reissue black ghw
2. Beige lamb jumbo ghw
3. Black patent jumbo shw
4. Teal caviar jumbo shw
5. Black caviar woc
6. Black large boy quilted calf skin shw
7. Pink tweed delveux medium tote (2016 cruise)

And many slgs!

Thinking of selling beige lamb, black patent and black large boy. Don't use them enough and I'm out of storage. But I worry I will end up buying them back!


----------



## Rapunchel

Currently the one!

Classic small flap, black, lamb, GHW

Looking to extend my collection now as I'm soon done with university and will start to work this fall


----------



## lasttotheparty

I have five:
Black caviar quilted woc ghw
Red caviar quilted woc shw
Black Reissue 226 rhw 
Vintage black lambskin Diana Flap ghw
Vintage black lambskin m/l classic flap ghw

Feel very content and complete.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

So far my purses are 20 + and keep growing and also own many SLG, Shoes, Boots, Accessories...
but so many wasting bags are sitting in my closet and hope to make my collection little bit smaller and neat someday.


----------



## applepie019

I have 

1. Black Classic flap caviar SHW
2. White PST caviar SHW
3. Orange red lamb WOC SHW
4. Black small flap with camellia brooch lamb SHW

And some SLG ...

Would like to get a Boy in my collection. And maybe something with GHW


----------



## Stacy31

Right now, I have 13


1.)Jumbo black caviar GHW
2.)Jumbo black caviar SHW 
3.)Jumbo beige caviar GHW
4.) M/L classic chevron, black, SHW
5.) New Medium boy bag calfskin, red, RHW
6.)New Medium boy bag calfskin double stitched, grey, RHW
7.)New Medium boy bag calfskin,chevron dark navy, RHW
8.)New Medium boy bag calfskin chevron black, SHW
9.)WOC, red caviar chevron, SHW
10.) WOC, black lambskin, SHW
11.)GST, black caviar, GHW
12.)Cerf/Executive tote, Black, SHW
13.) CC Crossing flap bag, lambskin, Navy, SHW


Recently sold: 
1.)New medium boy, black, lambskin, GHW
2) Boy tote, green, RHW


----------



## Stacy31

shopgirl4cc said:


> So far my purses are 20 + and keep growing and also own many SLG, Shoes, Boots, Accessories...
> but so many wasting bags are sitting in my closet and hope to make my collection little bit smaller and neat someday.


 


+1...I like to feel as though I am using my bags and I dislike it when I have too many just sitting in my closet...but the problem is, I don't know what I would part with because I love them all and I don't want to have sellers regret!!


----------



## Young1987

Hmm, this is fun! Here's my list! &#65533;&#65533;

1. Black caviar Maxi Double Flap ghw
2. Black caviar m/l Double Flap shw
3. Beige caviar m/l Double Flap ghw
4. Black distressed calf 2.55 226 rhw
5. Dark red Clutch with Chain shw
6. Black lambskin Classic Turnlock Clutch ghw
7. Black caviar WOC ghw
8. Red lambskin WOC shw

I'm in search of a blue Boy WOC or mini Flap. Then I'm done! (For now...)

And I have two vintage bags at a consignment shop, so they don't count... (A black lambskin mini Flap ghw, and a black lambskin Clutch with Chain ghw.)


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Stacy31 said:


> +1...I like to feel as though I am using my bags and I dislike it when I have too many just sitting in my closet...but the problem is, I don't know what I would part with because I love them all and I don't want to have sellers regret!!



Yes I totally am on the same boat as you!!!!  Even though knowing such a waste in closet, so hard to part with any of beauties...


----------



## Dextersmom

I have 3 bags and 2 slg's (black chevron o case and black caviar card case)...and am patiently waiting for the pre fall black reissue 225 to make it 4.

Gray Stingray boy WOC
Black classic caviar WOC ghw
Black lambskin chevron boy WOC shw


----------



## EZLN

I have 3 

1.  M/L Caviar Black GHW.
2.  Yen Wallet Caviar Black GHW.
3.  New Medium Boy Caviar Silver RHW.


----------



## nyluvbags

I only have [emoji121]️classic medium with a pairing wallet, because a clumsy like me could easily scratch such beautiful but delicate bag ,find it out when I use a Swarovski phone case , scratched the inner lining 。the moment I realize LV canvas is the only bag  for a clumsy me, but definitely still [emoji173]️ Chanel!


----------



## JazzyMac

Two Chanel bags for me!  Woo hoo!

*Hmmm, maybe I need another one.


----------



## kathydep

CHANEL FAMILY - Bags Only: 8

10/14 Easy Caviar BlackJumbo SHW
10/15 Coco Handle Small Gray Caviar RHW
11/15 Thin City Tote Cobalt Calfskin BGHW
12/15 Surpique Med Distressed Lamb BGHW
04/16 Filigree Med Two Tone Caviar BGHW
07/16 Baluchon Champagne Calfskin NHW
08/16 Crochet Navy Mini Lambskin RHW
10/16 Reissue 224 Silver Textured Calf RHW

I am on Chanel ban island for the remainder of the year!


----------



## Mosman

Have 6.
Hope to add a black two tone day bag if this bag come back this cruise. Then I be done with Chanel!!!


----------



## winks

only one Boy - my HG!!  I spend my Money on furniture the last two years, but I think 2017 will be my Chanel year. Looking for 2 minis, silver metallic reissue und a Jumbo classic flap to add!


----------



## LouisV76

only 2 - but planing my next for my 10th wedding anniversary next april; jumbo caviar[emoji7]


----------



## Doodles78

kathydep said:


> CHANEL FAMILY - Bags Only: 8
> 
> 10/14 Easy Caviar BlackJumbo SHW
> 10/15 Coco Handle Small Gray Caviar RHW
> 11/15 Thin City Tote Cobalt Calfskin BGHW
> 12/15 Surpique Med Distressed Lamb BGHW
> 04/16 Filigree Med Two Tone Caviar BGHW
> 07/16 Baluchon Champagne Calfskin NHW
> 08/16 Crochet Navy Mini Lambskin RHW
> 10/16 Reissue 224 Silver Textured Calf RHW
> 
> I am on Chanel ban island for the remainder of the year!


Yeah but only a few months left for 2016!


----------



## Doodles78

Haha, I just looked at this thread and back in April I had posted 4 plus an SLG. Well now it's October and my count is 7 plus 3 SLGs! Addicted!


----------



## liz_

Only 2 

Small grained calfskin CF SHW

Large urban Sprite backpack black chevron SHW


----------



## chicnfab

i used to have 7 before but I have to let go 2 of them since they didn't served the purpose.. currently I have 5..hopefully someday I'll get red with ghw, blue with shw and purple with ghw.. my humble collection..thanks for letting me share


----------



## Bagaholic9

Just one. I also have a WOC, which I use a bag. But of course it is still considered an SLG. Hoping to add a boy eventually.


----------



## bella_vita

Four beauties!

1- Black caviar Jumbo classic flap GHW
2- Black caviar GST GHW
3- Black lamb square mini GHW
4- Beige Claire caviar 226 GHW


----------



## Apheo

12 seasonal, 4 classic flaps, 3 boys, 4 minis,
2 woc, 1 gst, Total : 26 
 I'm addicted!


----------



## Manchoo78

Only 1. A lambskin mini with GH


----------



## Tulip2

Uhmmmm...probably too many.     The way I see it is if I love it, use it, take care of it, can afford it, and enjoy all my friends at Chanel, well there you go.    How fun is that?  Apparently for me, it's real real fun!


----------



## Mosman

Ladies,
Photos please, we love to look at our lovely bags !!!!


----------



## ubo22

Just one.  My black vintage lambskin jumbo XL (maxi) classic single flap with gold hardware.


----------



## Tulip2

Mosman said:


> Ladies,
> *Photos please, we love to look at our lovely bags* !!!!


As much as I would love to honor your wishes, it would take me days to unpack, photograph, and repack.  I would love to see all of my handbags at one time.    Maybe when I retire I could find the time to do it.  But because we own our own business, we don't ever really plan on retiring.  We plan on moving the office into our home and just work as we please.


----------



## mahawi

only 6


----------



## JoeyLouis

Not enough ;[


----------



## Marlee

I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]


----------



## lenaf4ever

Marlee said:


> I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487017



OMG STUNNING COLLECTION!


----------



## Marlee

lenaf4ever said:


> OMG STUNNING COLLECTION!



Thanks so much!


----------



## chlamy

Marlee said:


> I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487017



OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Amazing collection you have!!!!


----------



## Marlee

chlamy said:


> OMG [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Amazing collection you have!!!!



Thanks, I appreciate it!


----------



## kemi

3 bags

Black Jumbo caviar with GHW

Black Reissue 226 with GHW

Red Large Seasonal Flap with RHW


----------



## Mosman

Marlee said:


> I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487017


Beautiful collection: love your boy and red CF. very good photographer !!!


----------



## Marlee

Mosman said:


> Beautiful collection: love your boy and red CF. very good photographer !!!



Thanks, you are too kind


----------



## Lovetorun

I am so glad that I found this forum.  I just recently bought my first (maxi classic in black lambskin w/ RHW) and I am still having buyers remorse...wondering how in the heck I have become ok with $6K purses?  I thought my LV addiction was bad (my Mahina XXL was my 'splurge' at $5300).  Looking at these collections I am in awe and I am starting to become more secure with this purchase.  Long winded post - but just wanted to thank you all for the 'purse encouragement'.   

Love every single purse on here!


----------



## vivelebag

Marlee said:


> I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487017



That purple boy WOC! And the blue flap!Outstanding!!!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

None! [emoji22][emoji22] newly obsessed Chanel fan here! Used to be just a LV girl but now looking to purchase my first Chanel. I'm on a "wishlist" for a W.O.C. which the SA said could take 6 months or longer!


----------



## Lovetorun

DebLuvsLV said:


> None! [emoji22][emoji22] newly obsessed Chanel fan here! Used to be just a LV girl but now looking to purchase my first Chanel. I'm on a "wishlist" for a W.O.C. which the SA said could take 6 months or longer!



I was the same.  I have all the 'basics' for LV, and I wanted to 'upgrade'. As much as I love my LV purses, there is just a level of quality that Chanel has that I don't see in LV.  For my first, though, I had to do the classic.  I figured that getting something classic and iconic would satisfy my purchasing urges for a wee-bit.  Hope you get your WOC soon.  Which one were you looking at?


----------



## Nanciii

3 for now, and all are classic flaps, not the biggest fan of the Boy.


----------



## Marlee

vivelebag said:


> That purple boy WOC! And the blue flap!Outstanding!!!



Thanks  I love these bags!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Lovetorun said:


> I was the same.  I have all the 'basics' for LV, and I wanted to 'upgrade'. As much as I love my LV purses, there is just a level of quality that Chanel has that I don't see in LV.  For my first, though, I had to do the classic.  I figured that getting something classic and iconic would satisfy my purchasing urges for a wee-bit.  Hope you get your WOC soon.  Which one were you looking at?



Yes I agree, the quality seems to be there with Chanel. What was your first Chanel bag? I'm looking at the basic lamb skin with snap closure in black. I don't really have a preference in whether it is silver or gold tone, I like both. I'm thinking of buying pre-loved, maybe. Ever hear of Versitiare Collective? I'm very impatient! Although everyone talks about how lamb skin being so delicate. Hmmm....


----------



## LI94

Love them both!


----------



## Lovetorun

DebLuvsLV said:


> Yes I agree, the quality seems to be there with Chanel. What was your first Chanel bag? I'm looking at the basic lamb skin with snap closure in black. I don't really have a preference in whether it is silver or gold tone, I like both. I'm thinking of buying pre-loved, maybe. Ever hear of Versitiare Collective? I'm very impatient! Although everyone talks about how lamb skin being so delicate. Hmmm....



I have a lot of input for your response.  I want to first start off w/ the fact that I am not an expert by any means, but I have done a years worth of obsessive research and feel secure in the opinions I am about to state. 

1. The quality was more in the materials used than the craftsmanship.  I have a 2007 LV Mahina XXL and use that obsessively.  This bag has stood the test of time.  Same goes for my 2009 Artsy MM, Speedy 40 / Speedy 35, Neverful GM, etc - all these bags are taken care of and show minimal signs of wear (note: I do clean and store my bags properly, so that helps).  But, aside from my Mahina, I feel that LV purses are not quite lux enough; maybe it is that canvas material is just not what I want anymore.  When I walked into the Chanel store in Melbourne, AU - I was taken back by the difference in bags (I had just been in the LV store) and the quality of the leather.  I knew, at that moment, that I needed to make my next bag purchase a Chanel. 

2. My first was just recently acquired.  I had to order it from another store (only 6 left in the US per my SA) and impatiently wait for it to come in.  I bought the Maxi classic in black lambskin with RHW.  I loved the lux look of the lambskin and the muted/tough look of the RHW.  The classic SHW was too shiny.  The caviar was too shiny, and reminded me of LV purses.  I wanted that iconic look - and nothing embodied that (in my opinion only) like the lambskin classic quilted Chanel purse. 

3. As for your choices (color, hardware, etc) - you should really love what you buy and not settle for whatever is available.  GHW and SHW are SO different and alter the look of the bag (in my opinion) - especially if you compare the vintage GHW (which I love)  versus today's SHW.  I was fortunate enough to have most of the bags I was considering in the store and available to try on.  None of them looked the same on me, and that might be the same for you.   Go to Chanel and try on every one that you have been considering.  Wear something similar to what you typically wear, and try on your 'picks' and be open to options that your SA gives you - you might be surprised what they recommend! 

4. NO to Vestire.  NO to the RealReal.  Ugh, I get so scared.  I have even seen LVs on those sites that made me scratch my head (they did not seem authentic, and I did email the company about it).  I am not an authenticator and I will never claim to be, but some things seem off and raise flags - so I veer away.   My recommendation - Lollipuff.  I won't go on about it, I will let you look it up.  The owner of Lollipuff has even posted fakes that she has caught on Vestire and The RealReal.  If I were to ever buy vintage/pre-loved it would be from there. 

5. I haven't had my lambskin maxi long enough, but once again I exhausted my research in that department as well.  Blogs, videos, comparisons, etc. - all have noted how 'durable' caviar leather is, but how durable lambskin *surprisingly* is.  I think that has been a misconception about the fragile nature of the leather - while it is not as durable as the caviar - I have read that it is no way fragile.  *if anyone feels differently, please speak up, and better yet post pics.  Again, just my opinion formed from researching others opinions.  And my lambskin is still too new to say.

Whew, that was a long one.  Either way, I hope that you buy what you love.  Not what someone says is more durable or what is available right now.  I, too, suffer from the need of instant gratification regarding purchases, but I am SO GLAD I waited for this one.


----------



## SoLoveCC

LouisV76 said:


> only 2 - but planing my next for my 10th wedding anniversary next april; jumbo caviar[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3484764


So envy for black caviar boy
Love my jumbo caviar in shw.


What’s ur preference? ghw or shw?


----------



## Lovetorun

themeanreds said:


> I remember when I used to think that if I owned one Chanel I would be happy. So, now I own 6 and 1 wallet.
> 
> 0 series chevron camera bag in red lambskin with ghw
> 1 series diamond camera bag in black lambskin with ghw
> 3 series square shaped jumbo flap in brown lambskin with ghw
> 3 series vertical jumbo flap in navy blue lambskin with ghw
> 3 series large tote in black calfskin with ghw
> 19 series woc in red lambskin with ghw
> + a simple black wallet with ghw




Shoot, there is no hope for me then....


----------



## claraclara

10 bags, 2 wallets

Lucky my husband isn't reading this cuz my mortgage would have been done if i didn't have any of this bag obsession


----------



## ccbaggirl89

claraclara said:


> 10 bags, 2 wallets



ditto!
10 bags, 2 slgs.. and on the waitlist for a 3rd slg


----------



## Canadianchick

Three. One tote. A silver jumbo. A medium/large black flap. 

Also pre ordered the rainbow boy bag coming this season.  Pretty good for my first year.


----------



## Beruda

I have one purchased within the last 6 months. I'm new to lux handbags


----------



## kathydep

Doodles78 said:


> Yeah but only a few months left for 2016!



True that my sister! But I feel like this is a conplete collectionand my ban is extended to June 2017! Let's see how strong my willpower is because the ban includes SLGs.


----------



## ironic568

27........and no longer counting


----------



## VernisCerise

4, recently sold one, trying to build a perfect collection


----------



## bellaNlawrence

only 3......temping to by another


----------



## Miss T.

5, for now. All in the last year.


----------



## Belgian22

0 bags, two slgs: small o-pouch in black caviar and small bifold wallet. Adore them both!!!!


----------



## Elly_N

Just 3 bags:
-black caviar m/l flap shw
-beige clair caviar jumbo flap ghw
-maroon gst shw.
I think I would like a boy bag and 1 or 2 slgs [emoji4]


----------



## DebLuvsLV

Finally one! I'm in....


----------



## Swissmiss2000

DebLuvsLV said:


> Finally one! I'm in....
> View attachment 3497483
> 
> View attachment 3497485


Congrats on your WOC! Enjoy it.... and welcome!


----------



## XCCX

I have 6 and the 7th is on the way ..

A classic black caviar jumbo with ghw
A classic red caviar woc with shw
A pearly black (15C) caviar square mini with shw
A pearly gold (15C) caviar woc with antique ghw
A silver chevron woc (airlines collection-16P) with ruthenium hardware 
A camel (16A) old medium caviar boy with ruthenium hardware 
A red chevron (15s) lambskin rectangular mini with antique ghw

My first was the black jumbo which I purchased in 2011 (it was less than 4000$ back then!)


----------



## GTOFan

11


----------



## candyapples88

3...and 2 SLG's

1. My UHG black lambskin new medium boy with rhw.  

2. Clair beige classic m/l flap with ghw. 

3. Bronze rectangular mini with shiny rhw. 

I'm currently working on getting the reissue in my collection


----------



## llalaill

3 and 1 SLG:
1. black caviar M/L classic flap with GHW
2. black lambskin camera bag with SHW though thinking of selling this since I never use
3. cerf tote
4. large black caviar zip wallet

Hoping to add a rectangular mini and maybe a jumbo. And perhaps some more SLGs ....


----------



## Himeji

7 bags and 1 woc.


----------



## ddaniela

I have only one - WOC black lambskin camellia print ghw.


----------



## skyeskye

2 classic flaps (black lamb skin m/l and red jumbo chevron)
2 wallets both caviar 
1 woc red camellia print lambskin


----------



## Alegra

2

classic caviar flap
and reissue


----------



## JazzyMac

One bag, and one wallet.

Oh yeah, and four brooches.


----------



## mad_for_chanel

1 gst, 2 small rectangulars & 1 small mademoiselle. Amazing pieces , classic , well made. Im still using them, oldest more than 10 year old , last in 2012.


----------



## aynrand

One.
I searched for the perfect grey Chanel flap for a long time.  Once I found it, I released all the others back out to the universe...:


----------



## Stacy31

15~
1) Cerf/Executive Tote, Black caviar, SHW
2) Executive Tote, Navy calf, SHW (Seasonal, from 15K)
3)GST, Black caviar, GHW
4)CC Crossing, Navy lambskin, SHW
5) WOC, Lambskin, SHW
6) M/L classic flap, grey caviar, thick stitch
7)M/L classic flap, black, lambskin shw
8)M/L classic flap black caviar, chevron, shw
9) Jumbo, black caviar, ghw
10)Jumbo, beige caviar, ghw
11) Old medium boy, green lambskin, rhw
12) New Medium boy, navy chevron calfskin, rhw
13)New Medium boy, black chevron calfskin, shw
14)New medium boy, red calfskin, rhw
15) New medium boy, grey, double stitch calfskin, rhw

*I have tried to reduce my collection, but every time I list one for sale, I pull the listing because I start having regrets! I have sold many other designer bags and replaced them with Chanel bags, because Chanel is my true, true love!


----------



## agnesman1996

1. M/L classic flap black caviar SHW
2. Chevron mini square flap black caviar SHW
3. Classic WOC black caviar SHW
4. Chevron old medium boy black calfskin light GHW
5. O-case card holder black caviar SHW

~all my chanels are black and I don't mind that haha! Sometimes I wanna branch out to other neutral colors, but for some reason I always go back to black and neutral colors that I like are always not available!


----------



## mlsv

1 purple cavier WOC 
1 black cavier classic single flap maxi.. im trying to sell
I've sold a few and have a reissue on hold!


----------



## lasttotheparty

agnesman1996 said:


> 1. M/L classic flap black caviar SHW
> 2. Chevron mini square flap black caviar SHW
> 3. Classic WOC black caviar SHW
> 4. Chevron old medium boy black calfskin light GHW
> 5. O-case card holder black caviar SHW
> 
> ~all my chanels are black and I don't mind that haha! Sometimes I wanna branch out to other neutral colors, but for some reason I always go back to black and neutral colors that I like are always not available!



You have the perfect collection


----------



## Dextersmom

I have 7 at the moment and am content:
Classic black caviar WOC ghw
Chevron lambskin black boy WOC shw
Grey stingray boy WOC shw
Fuchsia caviar camellia WOC ghw
Reissue 225 in black distressed calfskin with brushed ghw
Lambskin black mini with shiny rhw
Caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw
Two slgs; black caviar card case shw and lambskin chevron small boy wallet shw
1 brooch


----------



## Stacy31

ironic568 said:


> 27........and no longer counting


I would LOVE to see this collection!! But I'm sure it would be a lot of work if you have them all stored in their dust bags


----------



## Shoppinmel

One, my black caviar boy.


----------



## Ice24

6 bags and 6 slg and waiting for the cruise mini to my collection 

Red caviar medium coco handle
Black patent medium classic flap
Black calfskin in the business flap
Black calfskin cerf tote bag
Black old medium caviar boy
Red calfskin chevron small boy 
Red lambskin card holder
Black caviar long wallet
Black lambskin small o case
Navy lambskin vanity pouch
Black caviar coin pouch
Black chevron medium o case


----------



## harpwing

I have a classic M/L flap in lambskin and a caviar medallion shopper. Next on the list  is GST tote caviar or old medium boy black caviar or WOC boy caviar.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I have 7 at the moment and am content:
> Classic black caviar WOC ghw
> Chevron lambskin black boy WOC shw
> Grey stingray boy WOC shw
> Fuchsia caviar camellia WOC ghw
> Reissue 225 in black distressed calfskin with brushed ghw
> Lambskin black mini with shiny rhw
> Caviar bronze mini with shiny rhw
> Two slgs; black caviar card case shw and lambskin chevron small boy wallet shw
> 1 brooch


Girlfriend! Can you please teach me to be content?!! Afterall, I think I could kind of blame you (at least a little bit-?yes? -kidding)from seeing all of your gorgeous pics & mods....mine are-
Perforated Flap in black lambskin....2 tone hw (it's kind of vintage-y.....it was my first Chanel many years ago, bought pre-loved)
All of these I bought this year & are 2016~
Mini/224 Black Reissue in aged calf with gold hw
Beige Chevron 226 Reissue in aged calf with gold hw
Black Drawstring in aged calf with gold hw
Black Pleated old medium Boy with ruthenium hw.....pleats are a blend of both lambskin & calfskin
Grey caviar medium Classic Flap with ruthenium hw
5 sigs (large Boy wallet, small Boy wallet, & 3 card holders)
Camellia limited edition sunglasses; a pair of post earrings, & a bangle bracelet


----------



## ironic568

Stacy31 said:


> I would LOVE to see this collection!! But I'm sure it would be a lot of work if you have them all stored in their dust bags



I'll try, 'cause I'd love to see them gathered for a family pic, too . It's just that every time I think about doing it, I'd rather go , lol


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Girlfriend! Can you please teach me to be content?!! Afterall, I think I could kind of blame you (at least a little bit-?yes? -kidding)from seeing all of your gorgeous pics & mods....mine are-
> Perforated Flap in black lambskin....2 tone hw (it's kind of vintage-y.....it was my first Chanel many years ago, bought pre-loved)
> All of these I bought this year & are 2016~
> Mini/224 Black Reissue in aged calf with gold hw
> Beige Chevron 226 Reissue in aged calf with gold hw
> Black Drawstring in aged calf with gold hw
> Black Pleated old medium Boy with ruthenium hw.....pleats are a blend of both lambskin & calfskin
> Grey caviar medium Classic Flap with ruthenium hw
> 5 sigs (large Boy wallet, small Boy wallet, & 3 card holders)
> Camellia limited edition sunglasses; a pair of post earrings, & a bangle bracelet



Hey my friend, it is not easy as lovers of handbags to sit back and watch everyone's beautiful reveals and feel content. I hear you.  For me, it takes an action plan.  First, I realized that although I find many bags beautiful, they all don't work for me, nor do I need every pretty thing I see.  Also, recently I tallied up all of my handbag purchases this year, Chanel and otherwise and it was sobering.  I thankfully have no regrets and love every purchase, but it good for me to see the truth and my hope and plan is to think through every possible future handbag purchase carefully.  i also get overwhelmed by too much stuff and want to keep my collection at a reasonable number, so that I am actually using my bags; no dust collectors for me.  This is my latest tactic and I wish you could see my closet.  I have all of my bags from this year visible, so that upon entering I am surrounded by Chanel, etc. and there is no way to feel deprived and yearning for more when surrounded by the beauty.  My mantra is "everything that I need comes to me in the perfect time and place".  The visual has really helped me appreciate what I have and remember how lucky I am.  I know this is probably way more than you wanted to know, but this is how I am approaching it.  Love you.


----------



## bagaholic1303

12 bags for me so far. Started collecting last year in Feb and it's now become an obession! 
1) Black Boy old medium with ruthenium hardware
2) Black So Black Chevron M/L Classic Flap
3) Black Patent Flap bag with gold hardware (not sure what the name is but it has the cc eyelets)
4) Red Lambskin Jumbo Classic Flap with LGHW
5) Dark Beige Glazed Irridescent Boy bag in Old Med with LGHW (shiny)
6) Yellow M/L Classic Flap Caviar with matte gold hardware 
7) Electric Blue Chevron M/L Classic Flap with shiny silver hardware
8) Dark Blue Old Med Boy Bag with Matte Gold Hardware
9) Dark Red Patent Mini Classic Flap with Dark Silver Shiny Hardware
10) Burgundy Jumbo Classic Flap with Matte Gold Hardware Caviar Leather
11) Black caviar Tote Bag (not sure of the name!) with Ruthenium Hardware
12) Black Lambskin Boy Bag with Gold and Black Tweed Edging and braided with Matte Gold Hardware (Old Medium)


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Dextersmom said:


> Hey my friend, it is not easy as lovers of handbags to sit back and watch everyone's beautiful reveals and feel content. I hear you.  For me, it takes an action plan.  First, I realized that although I find many bags beautiful, they all don't work for me, nor do I need every pretty thing I see.  Also, recently I tallied up all of my handbag purchases this year, Chanel and otherwise and it was sobering.  I thankfully have no regrets and love every purchase, but it good for me to see the truth and my hope and plan is to think through every possible future handbag purchase carefully.  i also get overwhelmed by too much stuff and want to keep my collection at a reasonable number, so that I am actually using my bags; no dust collectors for me.  This is my latest tactic and I wish you could see my closet.  I have all of my bags from this year visible, so that upon entering I am surrounded by Chanel, etc. and there is no way to feel deprived and yearning for more when surrounded by the beauty.  My mantra is "everything that I need comes to me in the perfect time and place".  The visual has really helped me appreciate what I have and remember how lucky I am.  I know this is probably way more than you wanted to know, but this is how I am approaching it.  Love you.


This is a beautiful post - I love it. Great way to see it xx


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Hey my friend, it is not easy as lovers of handbags to sit back and watch everyone's beautiful reveals and feel content. I hear you.  For me, it takes an action plan.  First, I realized that although I find many bags beautiful, they all don't work for me, nor do I need every pretty thing I see.  Also, recently I tallied up all of my handbag purchases this year, Chanel and otherwise and it was sobering.  I thankfully have no regrets and love every purchase, but it good for me to see the truth and my hope and plan is to think through every possible future handbag purchase carefully.  i also get overwhelmed by too much stuff and want to keep my collection at a reasonable number, so that I am actually using my bags; no dust collectors for me.  This is my latest tactic and I wish you could see my closet.  I have all of my bags from this year visible, so that upon entering I am surrounded by Chanel, etc. and there is no way to feel deprived and yearning for more when surrounded by the beauty.  My mantra is "everything that I need comes to me in the perfect time and place".  The visual has really helped me appreciate what I have and remember how lucky I am.  I know this is probably way more than you wanted to know, but this is how I am approaching it.  Love you.


Love you MORE! This is so well/beautifully said! THANK YOU Dearest Dextersmom! Couldn't agree more on all you say. You are one smart cookie & so incredibly thoughtful. I LOVE your mantra....it doesn't get any better than that! I'm going to take a family pic today because that also actually helps me when carefully thinking about future purchases & preventing impulse activity. xox


----------



## UpUpnAway

I only have one. A m/l black caviar classic flap with silver hardware. 

On the other hand, I also have a very small bag collection in general.


----------



## BagLady14

Threeeeeee.....


----------



## Michellejmluu

I have 2
1. Jumbo, black caviar, ghw
2. Mini, black patent, shw
For now I hope it's enough! And so does my husband hahaa


----------



## Dextersmom

Baghongkonglady said:


> This is a beautiful post - I love it. Great way to see it xx



How sweet of you to say, Baghongkonglady.  Thank you.


----------



## J.A.N.

Three and I'm well chuffed [emoji23]

1.Navy Caviar Jumbo
2.Burgundy Prestige Flap
3.Blue Ltd Ed Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Not sure of the actual name of the last one.


----------



## DebLuvsLV

For anyone who needs reading glasses but can't fit them in your small purse....I just bought these....I will let you know how they work out!


----------



## mrs moulds

I only own one! Hopefully, I'll be able to add a black any style soon.


----------



## coivcte

Piarpreet said:


> 2 boys (chained fall 2013, iridescent cruise 2016)
> 2 medium flaps black(caviar ghw, patent shw)
> 1 double carry (iridescent cruise 16)
> 1 orange patent mini, 1 black patent extra mini
> 2 WOC (metallic blue spring 2014, iridescent bronze cruise 2016)
> 
> But soon I'll have 7. Dont use them all


Wow which one did you let go?
Any chance for a photo or mod shot of your collection? I am deciding between Iridescent Old Medium Boy or Double Carry... thoughts?


----------



## March786

At the moment i have 7, which i feel is too much for me. 

Black caviar GST with SHW
Beige caviar GST with GHW
Black caviar Classic Jumbo with ghw
Black lambskin boy bag old medium with RHW
Burgundy Calfskin boy bag old medium with matt gold hardware
Black caviar Sqaure mini with GHW
Red caviar WOC with SHW

I am looking to change maybe 2/3 of the black for more colour, i'd like to add another neutral colour


----------



## aki_sato

ironic568 said:


> I'll try, 'cause I'd love to see them gathered for a family pic, too . It's just that every time I think about doing it, I'd rather go , lol


I hear you! (My collection isn't even a fraction of yours ) and even then when it comes to taking family photos, so much efforts as at least have to take the bags out of the duster, find the perfect lights, the great placement etc
!!!
Yes, I hear you!!! 

Though your collection is TDF! What a feeling to live in your closet!!


----------



## schuhgal

3! 
medium classic mademoiselle, boy bag in new medium, medium business affinity. I want to add a woc,  and a chevron classic


----------



## Sparkletastic

Dextersmom said:


> Hey my friend, it is not easy as lovers of handbags to sit back and watch everyone's beautiful reveals and feel content. I hear you.  For me, it takes an action plan.  First, I realized that although I find many bags beautiful, they all don't work for me, nor do I need every pretty thing I see.  Also, recently I tallied up all of my handbag purchases this year, Chanel and otherwise and it was sobering.  I thankfully have no regrets and love every purchase, but it good for me to see the truth and my hope and plan is to think through every possible future handbag purchase carefully.  i also get overwhelmed by too much stuff and want to keep my collection at a reasonable number, so that I am actually using my bags; no dust collectors for me.  This is my latest tactic and I wish you could see my closet.  I have all of my bags from this year visible, so that upon entering I am surrounded by Chanel, etc. and there is no way to feel deprived and yearning for more when surrounded by the beauty.  My mantra is "everything that I need comes to me in the perfect time and place".  The visual has really helped me appreciate what I have and remember how lucky I am.  I know this is probably way more than you wanted to know, but this is how I am approaching it.  Love you.


I love this!  Contentment is always better than the continual chase. Thanks for sharing your thoughts!


----------



## theilnana

Please keep i mind this represents over 15 years of collecting:

Black Jumbo Caviar Gold Hardware
Black Jumbo Caviar Silver Hardware
Beige Clair Jumbo Caviar Gold Hardware
Grey Jumbo Caviar Silver Hardware
Pink Jumbo Iridescent Caviar Silver Hardware
SO Black Jumbo Lambskin
Black WOC Caviar Gold Hardware
White Vintage Camera Bag Caviar Gold Hardware
Red Vintage Drawstring Lambskin Gold Hardware
Black Beaded Evening Bag

With the current price increases (just under $8000 CND for a Jumbo with tax)  and greater personal financial responsibilities this will likely be it for quite a while. My only exception would be for a Navy Jumbo Caviar Gold Hardware; if one ever appears again. While I love my bags my priorities have shifted a bit. Its just become harder for me to justify the cost. I've turned to other brands to fill the craving for something new, but Chanel still has my heart.


----------



## ironic568

aki_sato said:


> I hear you! (My collection isn't even a fraction of yours ) and even then when it comes to taking family photos, so much efforts as at least have to take the bags out of the duster, find the perfect lights, the great placement etc
> !!!
> Yes, I hear you!!!
> 
> Though your collection is TDF! What a feeling to live in your closet!!



Yeah, we're speaking the same language 
I already break out in cold sweats just thinking about taking a family pic., let alone actually doing it. I have no problems, though. with admiring as many families as I can in the "family portrait" thread, lol. As lazy as I am, even a mod shot is an enormous chore for me.
I'm trying to slim down my collection though, as it sometimes completely overwhelms me. Problem is, I don't know which ones to kick to the curb as I have a problem with letting go, lol. I've been loving Chanel for a while now, so my damage was, thank heavens, not done overnight. I was generally well-behaved the last few years, and the only went a little bit wild when it came to costume jewelry .


----------



## Harper Quinn

@Dextersmom 
This is great and very sobering. I never thought I'd say this but I feel overwhelmed and rather suffacated with my Chanels even though I love them all. Many were bought second hand, and everytime I think of letting go I worry about the retail prices and worry about regretting in the future. One day I will bite the bullet and do
it. The money could seriously go elsewhere. I don't 'need' this many Chanels! Here is what I have:

1. White caviar single flap jumbo gold hw. (Stunning bag to look at, light, not bulky, bought second hand, but is it a 'need'?)
2. Beige m/l caviar gold hw (the most beautiful bag I think but I used it just once, not super practical however a 'classic' and now prices are crazy)
3. Black reissue 226 ruthenium hw (keeper!)
4. Bronze reissue 225 ruthenium hw (second hand,   keeper!)
5. Black square lambskin mini light gold hw (beautiful, used lots, keeper I think)
6. Taupe lambskin square mini (keeper!)
7. Pink caviar square mini gold hw (second hand, great price,  always loved this colour, but is it a 'need'?

I also have shoes (love them) and one costume necklace (black/white 'pearls'- love!)

So yes, maybe not as big as many collections here but I definitely do feel overwhelmed. My reissues and taupe and black minis are keepers, but others feel a luxury that I don't 'need'. Ok maybe beige m/l
is a keeper too for its classic look.!


----------



## Piarpreet

16 bags total but wanna get rid of a couple

1 small iridescent rainbow boy in purple
2 small green rainbow
3 medium chained black boy
4 medium caviar black flap ghw
5 mini orange patent shw
6 mini with camellia applique in black shw
7 extra mini black patent shw
8 extra extra double mini lamb shw
9 mini lamb in red with ghw
10 caviar black mini light ghw (but im gonna get rid of it, not loving it)
11 bronze rainbow woc
12 metallic blue patent woc
13 neon pink patent woc
14 neon orange patent woc
15 neon green patent woc
16 beige clair caviar jumbo ghw


----------



## lasttotheparty

I have five, and I feel like two would be perfect.


----------



## Handbagmenageri

I have a dozen with number 13 on the way.


----------



## Sieneskil

i have only one and i have lost it last week , i don't know where i lost it , so Sad.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

1. Black Classic jumbo lambskin ghw 
2. Black classic Vintage medium lambskin silver gold turnlock cc 
3. Red Timess classic caviar woc shw 
4. Pink classic medium lambskin shw 
5. Beige classic jumbo caviar ghw 
6. Bronze metallic reissue 227 rhw 
7. Army green chevron old medium boy calfskin rhw 
8. Red classic medium lambskin shw
9. Black old medium boy lambskin ghw 
10. Black classic medium caviar shw 
11. Pink coco handle small caviar rhw


----------



## CharmyPoo

Updated list for my tracking:
April 2016: I own 18 bags and 3 slg pieces
December 2016: I own 29 bags and 6 slg pieces

*Jumbo Flaps*
Beige Caviar Single Flap Jumbo GHW
Black Caviar Double Flap Jumbo GHW
Black Lambskin Single Flap Jumbo GHW + Large CC (Vintage)

*Medium/Small Flaps*
Pink Lambskin Chevron Flap Small GHW
Beige Lambskin M/L Double Quilted Flap with GHW (Vintage)
Beige Lambskin Single Flap Shoulder Bag
Red Lambskin M/L Flap GHW (Vintage)

*Small/Mini Flaps*
Black Lambskin Single Flap Small GHW
White Lambskin Mini Flap SHW <- Now Blue
White Lambskin Small Flap with Dots GHW

*Le Boy*
Black Calfskin Small Boy with RHW
Grey Sueded Caviar Old Medium with RHW
Red Lambskin Old Medium with GHW

*Evening Bags / Clutches*
Black and White Patent East West Chocolate Bar SHW
Black Suede Mini Tote GHW (vintage)
Black Lambskin Evening Clutch GHW (Vintage)
Red Lambskin Clutch/Crossbody RHW

*Chain Around Bags*
Blue/Purple Calfskin Small Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW
Coral Pink Medium Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW

*Tote*
Brown Calfskin Executive Cerf Tote BHW
Beige Caviar Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
Black Lambskin Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
Black Lambskin Large Tote GHW (fits Laptop)
Beige Calfskin Reissue Large Tote SHW 
Red Caviar GST GHW

*Other Bags*
Black Lambskin Kelly Handle Bag GHW
Beige Lambskin Camera Bag GHW (Vintage)
Black Lambskin Tassel Bag GHW (Vintage)
Black Lambskin Backpack GHW (Vintage)

*Small Leather Goods*
Red Caviar Trifold Long Wallet
Camellia Flower Coin Pouch and Card Holder
Beige Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW 
Black Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW 
17C Turquoise Caviar Card Holder GHW
17C Turquoise Caviar Mini O Case GHW

*Used to Own*
Black Lambskin WOC
Grey Lambskin Le Boy


----------



## aime7

CharmyPoo said:


> Updated list for my tracking:
> April 2016: I own 18 bags and 3 slg pieces
> December 2016: I own 29 bags and 6 slg pieces
> 
> *Jumbo Flaps*
> Beige Caviar Single Flap Jumbo GHW
> Black Caviar Double Flap Jumbo GHW
> Black Lambskin Single Flap Jumbo GHW + Large CC (Vintage)
> 
> *Medium/Small Flaps*
> Pink Lambskin Chevron Flap Small GHW
> Beige Lambskin M/L Double Quilted Flap with GHW (Vintage)
> Beige Lambskin Single Flap Shoulder Bag
> Red Lambskin M/L Flap GHW (Vintage)
> 
> *Small/Mini Flaps*
> Black Lambskin Single Flap Small GHW
> White Lambskin Mini Flap SHW <- Now Blue
> White Lambskin Small Flap with Dots GHW
> 
> *Le Boy*
> Black Calfskin Small Boy with RHW
> Grey Sueded Caviar Old Medium with RHW
> Red Lambskin Old Medium with GHW
> 
> *Evening Bags / Clutches*
> Black and White Patent East West Chocolate Bar SHW
> Black Suede Mini Tote GHW (vintage)
> Black Lambskin Evening Clutch GHW (Vintage)
> Red Lambskin Clutch/Crossbody RHW
> 
> *Chain Around Bags*
> Blue/Purple Calfskin Small Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW
> Coral Pink Medium Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW
> 
> *Tote*
> Brown Calfskin Executive Cerf Tote BHW
> Beige Caviar Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Large Tote GHW (fits Laptop)
> Beige Calfskin Reissue Large Tote SHW
> Red Caviar GST GHW
> 
> *Other Bags*
> Black Lambskin Kelly Handle Bag GHW
> Beige Lambskin Camera Bag GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Tassel Bag GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Backpack GHW (Vintage)
> 
> *Small Leather Goods*
> Red Caviar Trifold Long Wallet
> Camellia Flower Coin Pouch and Card Holder
> Beige Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW
> Black Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW
> 17C Turquoise Caviar Card Holder GHW
> 17C Turquoise Caviar Mini O Case GHW
> 
> *Used to Own*
> Black Lambskin WOC
> Grey Lambskin Le Boy



Oh my good god.... your list did make me drool.... waaaooow what a collection my friend. Congrats on having such a great collection.


----------



## Piarpreet

CharmyPoo said:


> Updated list for my tracking:
> April 2016: I own 18 bags and 3 slg pieces
> December 2016: I own 29 bags and 6 slg pieces
> 
> *Jumbo Flaps*
> Beige Caviar Single Flap Jumbo GHW
> Black Caviar Double Flap Jumbo GHW
> Black Lambskin Single Flap Jumbo GHW + Large CC (Vintage)
> 
> *Medium/Small Flaps*
> Pink Lambskin Chevron Flap Small GHW
> Beige Lambskin M/L Double Quilted Flap with GHW (Vintage)
> Beige Lambskin Single Flap Shoulder Bag
> Red Lambskin M/L Flap GHW (Vintage)
> 
> *Small/Mini Flaps*
> Black Lambskin Single Flap Small GHW
> White Lambskin Mini Flap SHW <- Now Blue
> White Lambskin Small Flap with Dots GHW
> 
> *Le Boy*
> Black Calfskin Small Boy with RHW
> Grey Sueded Caviar Old Medium with RHW
> Red Lambskin Old Medium with GHW
> 
> *Evening Bags / Clutches*
> Black and White Patent East West Chocolate Bar SHW
> Black Suede Mini Tote GHW (vintage)
> Black Lambskin Evening Clutch GHW (Vintage)
> Red Lambskin Clutch/Crossbody RHW
> 
> *Chain Around Bags*
> Blue/Purple Calfskin Small Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW
> Coral Pink Medium Chain Around Crossbody Bag SHW
> 
> *Tote*
> Brown Calfskin Executive Cerf Tote BHW
> Beige Caviar Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Small Tote GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Large Tote GHW (fits Laptop)
> Beige Calfskin Reissue Large Tote SHW
> Red Caviar GST GHW
> 
> *Other Bags*
> Black Lambskin Kelly Handle Bag GHW
> Beige Lambskin Camera Bag GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Tassel Bag GHW (Vintage)
> Black Lambskin Backpack GHW (Vintage)
> 
> *Small Leather Goods*
> Red Caviar Trifold Long Wallet
> Camellia Flower Coin Pouch and Card Holder
> Beige Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW
> Black Caviar Cosmetic Timeless Pouch GHW
> 17C Turquoise Caviar Card Holder GHW
> 17C Turquoise Caviar Mini O Case GHW
> 
> *Used to Own*
> Black Lambskin WOC
> Grey Lambskin Le Boy




:O


----------



## jchen815

Sieneskil said:


> i have only one and i have lost it last week , i don't know where i lost it , so Sad.



So sorry to hear this  Is she lost or stolen? or do you mean its somewhere in your house and you just can't find it?


----------



## kathydep

7


----------



## mousumi

kathydep said:


> 7



I have 2 chanel bags and one wallet. all were purchased this year. spend too much money on bags this year . 
     1. Medium classic flap in black caviar with GHW
     2. small Boy in black patent with SHW
     3. Black patent wallet

I do not think I will keep the classic flap though. Used it 2-3 times and just don't feel its me. Gold hardware is not really my color and I regret listening to my friends and not my heart. Thinking of selling it.


----------



## sachina

2


----------



## Mosman

I tried very hard to keep the number down but still end up with 7 so far.

1. Med black trendy cc lambskin LGHW
2. Small red trendy cc lambskin LGHW
3. Med black tote grained calfskin RHW
4. Jumbo CF black caviar GHW
5. Med/large CF blue roi caviar RHW
6. Med black boy calfskin chevron RHW
7. Rec mini black lambskin chevron LGHW.

6 bought this year alone, only jumbo bought last year !!!

Hope 7 is enough !!!!


----------



## Chewing_Pearls

I currently have 8, still have 1 coming. 

1. Vintage CC flap ("Rihanna Bag")
As per reading this design is Rihanna's favorite Vintage Chanel bag.

2. Pink Velvet Woc

3. Quilted Caviar woc

4. New medium quilted boy navy blue GHW

5. Black caviar quilted Classic M/L flap 

6. Old medium boy chevron black calfskin 

7. Turqouise mini flap caviar (cruise collection 17)

8. Coco handle grained calfskin blue in small

When you get to buy your first Chanel bag, I'm 100% sure the addiction starts[emoji12]


----------



## Chanelbrit

I have been collecting Chanel bags since 1993 my collection is
1 brown lambskin flap with ghw 1993
2 black lambskin mini with ghw 1995
3 beige caviar medallion tote with ghw 2003
4 black lambskin Kelly bag with silver hardware
5 black caviar kiss lock clutch
6 beige caviar medium classic flap with ghw
7 black caviar medium classic flap with ghw and black interior 
8 black lambskin Westminster flap 
9 lilac lambskin medium classic flap with shw
10 blue caviar gst with shw 
11 black caviar jumbo with ghw 
12 beige Clair caviar jumbo with ghw 
13 black caviar maxi with shw 
14 black caviar large wallet with shw
15 beige caviar large wallet with ghw
16 black caviar black o purse with ghw 
+ 4 Chanel ballerina flaps in beige/. Black grey/ black black/ patent toe blue 
Black sling backs 
Beige and black sling backs 
Blue and black espridralls 
Orange satin shoes 
Black caviar I phone cover 
I just love Chanel 
Wishing you all a happy healthy new year


----------



## carmen56

My two bag collection sounds rather measly after seeing Chanelbrit's long list!


----------



## Sparkletastic

carmen56 said:


> My two bag collection sounds rather measly after seeing Chanelbrit's long list!


No Chanel collection is measly. Every Chanel is a wonderful luxury!!!


----------



## susanq

Bags:
1. red patent WOC with silver hardware
2. xsmall black lamb flap with brushed gold hardware
3. m/l black caviar classic flap with silver hardware
4. m/l beige caviar classic flap with gold hardware
5. m/l Tiffany blue patent classic flap with silver hardware
6. jumbo purple lambskin classic chevron flap with antiqued gold hardware
7. small Black patent boy bag with silver hardware and plexiglass clasp
8. old medium rainbow boy bag from Cuba collection
9. A tote that is the neverfull, but from Chanel in black with silver hardware
10. Silver O case thing that can be used as a clutch
+ so many wallets and jewelry items that I "love" at the time, 1 ready to wear piece.


----------



## Yingtwilight

Dont have a picture to share, however, here's the list (Excl. SLG):
1.Mademoiselle bowling bag (bought in 2010 ? 2011?)
2. PST (bought in 2011)
3. Cambon crossbody bag (pre-loved, black / white)
4. Reissue 226 (bought in 2016)
5. WOC (lambskin, GHW, bought in 2016)


----------



## Miss CC

I want to take an updated family portrait but it's just too much work. A list will have to do for now [emoji4]. 

1. Black lambskin jumbo with silver hw 

2. Beige Clair caviar jumbo with gold hw

3. Black chevron calfskin old medium boy light gold hw

4. Black caviar mini light gold hw 

5. Light gold mini gold hw 

6. Pink chevron calfskin mini gold hw

7. Stringray boy woc with ruthenium hw

8. Black trendy cc woc light gold hw

9. Red caviar woc silver hw


----------



## lolalein

2 Jumbos and looking for a perfect red caviar one [emoji173]️


----------



## clevercat

There's only one style I am drawn to, so I have sold an awful lot of Chanel over the years and am now left with three Reissues. Two x 227 and a 226. I'm happy with my tiny collection and not planning to add to it. SLGs are a different matter...


----------



## Ici

2 bags only. but lots of slgs, rtw, shoes, scarves and jewelleries etc.


----------



## JulieMack

Hello. I am very very very new and this is my first post. I also just bought my first Chanel this past week. It is a wallet. My first luxury purchase. I'm so excited I cannot stand it. However, after reading through everyone's collections, I am worried about this becoming my addiction. Lol. 

Cheers


----------



## nvie

1. Grand Shopping Tote in Black Caviar
2. In The Business Flap in Navy Calf
3. Easy Hobo in Beige Caviar
4. Halfmoon WOC in Black Caviar
5. Brilliant WOC in Patent Burgundy

Last purchase of a Chanel bag was in 2012 and the insane price increase made me stop at just 5.


----------



## Yingtwilight

Chanelbrit said:


> I have been collecting Chanel bags since 1993 my collection is
> 1 brown lambskin flap with ghw 1993
> 2 black lambskin mini with ghw 1995
> 3 beige caviar medallion tote with ghw 2003
> 4 black lambskin Kelly bag with silver hardware
> 5 black caviar kiss lock clutch
> 6 beige caviar medium classic flap with ghw
> 7 black caviar medium classic flap with ghw and black interior
> 8 black lambskin Westminster flap
> 9 lilac lambskin medium classic flap with shw
> 10 blue caviar gst with shw
> 11 black caviar jumbo with ghw
> 12 beige Clair caviar jumbo with ghw
> 13 black caviar maxi with shw
> 14 black caviar large wallet with shw
> 15 beige caviar large wallet with ghw
> 16 black caviar black o purse with ghw
> + 4 Chanel ballerina flaps in beige/. Black grey/ black black/ patent toe blue
> Black sling backs
> Beige and black sling backs
> Blue and black espridralls
> Orange satin shoes
> Black caviar I phone cover
> I just love Chanel
> Wishing you all a happy healthy new year


Hi, there... since you've been collecting Chanel for more than 2 decades, have you noticed any changes on the brand quality? any insight please? thanks


----------



## Sparkletastic

JulieMack said:


> Hello. I am very very very new and this is my first post. I also just bought my first Chanel this past week. It is a wallet. My first luxury purchase. I'm so excited I cannot stand it. However, after reading through everyone's collections, I am worried about this becoming my addiction. Lol.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats on your first Chanel! 

Yes, Chanel can be addictive because the items are gorgeous, timeless and beautifully constructed. But I think the "point" of buying our bags is to carefully acquire only the ones that we'll love and most importantly wear (v. purse museums) So just take your time and get the items that you can't stand not having  - not pieces you simply like or get hyped about because others have it. That will keep your collecting sane and happy!!!  

Can't wait to see how your collection evolves over time!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> No Chanel collection is measly. Every Chanel is a wonderful luxury!!!


beautifully & perfectly said dear Sparkle!!!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> There's only one style I am drawn to, so I have sold an awful lot of Chanel over the years and am now left with three Reissues. Two x 227 and a 226. I'm happy with my tiny collection and not planning to add to it. SLGs are a different matter...


hi clevercat!! Do you see & feel a huge difference in your 227 vs 226? I have a 226 & find the size perfect for me, BUT I was wanting to add a jumbo classic flap & now i'm wondering if i should consider 227 size reissue. Any thoughts ? I just haven't seen many 227's in terms of modshots.  Thanks kindly in advance


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> hi clevercat!! Do you see & feel a huge difference in your 227 vs 226? I have a 226 & find the size perfect for me, BUT I was wanting to add a jumbo classic flap & now i'm wondering if i should consider 227 size reissue. Any thoughts ? I just haven't seen many 227's in terms of modshots.  Thanks kindly in advance



Hi Kendie! I don't see a big difference between the two when I'm carrying one, but in terms of what I carry, the 227 can hold a lot more - I use PurseN liners in both. I generally carry the following in the 226, with a little room to spare
Chanel Wallet
Travel card in case
Balenciaga CP (make-up bag)
Balenciaga CP (bits and bobs)
LV six key holder
Pack of tissues
Pen and small torch
Smythson tiny notebook
A few business cards
Small tin of mints/gum
In a 227 - I can get my reading glasses (and case) in there too, along with a pair of sunglasses (in fabric pouch) and a  small journal or iPad mini.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> Hi Kendie! I don't see a big difference between the two when I'm carrying one, but in terms of what I carry, the 227 can hold a lot more - I use PurseN liners in both. I generally carry the following in the 226, with a little room to spare
> Chanel Wallet
> Travel card in case
> Balenciaga CP (make-up bag)
> Balenciaga CP (bits and bobs)
> LV six key holder
> Pack of tissues
> Pen and small torch
> Smythson tiny notebook
> A few business cards
> Small tin of mints/gum
> In a 227 - I can get my reading glasses (and case) in there too, along with a pair of sunglasses (in fabric pouch) and a  small journal or iPad mini.
> 
> Hope that helps!


thanks so very much clevercat!! It does indeed help. Without seeing a 227 in person, I just worry that if the size is noticeably larger vs 226 that it may be out of proportion on me, as I'm only 5'3' tall. Appreciate your info clevercat!! xoxo


----------



## clevercat

Kendie26 said:


> thanks so very much clevercat!! It does indeed help. Without seeing a 227 in person, I just worry that if the size is noticeably larger vs 226 that it may be out of proportion on me, as I'm only 5'3' tall. Appreciate your info clevercat!! xoxo


You are very welcome  I'm 5'4", so not far off! Let me post a 226/227 side by side photo for you over the weekend.


----------



## Kendie26

clevercat said:


> You are very welcome  I'm 5'4", so not far off! Let me post a 226/227 side by side photo for you over the weekend.


oh gosh that would be SERIOUSLY AWESOME & MOST APPRECIATED!!! (but no pressure) Thanks ever so much clevercat!


----------



## Yy0727

My Chanel Black and Navy Family and two outcasts haha!

Chanel Shiva in Black with Shiny Aged Lambskin, GHW
Chanel 227 Reissue in Black with Aged Lambskin, RHW
Chanel 3 in Black with Lambskin, SHW
Chanel Boy Bag in Black with Lambskin, RHW
Chanel Timeless Clutch in Navy with Lambskin, SHW
Chanel Perfect Edge in Navy with Goatskin, RHW

Chanel WOC in Black with Lambskin, SHW
Chanel Card Holder in Black with Caviar, SHW
Chanel Coin Pouch in Black with Lambskin, SHW
Chanel O Case Small Pouch in Black with Lambskin, GHW (Casino Collection)
Chanel Yen Wallet in Black with Lambskin, GHW

Chanel Portobello Tote in Grey/Burgundy with Aged Lambskin, RHW
Chanel O Case Small Pouch in Light Pink with Lambskin, GHW


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol

( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
What I have for now....,

Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015

GST Black Silver HW - 2013
PST Black Silver HW - 2013
Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016

Mini Flap Rectangular :
Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016

Mini Flap Square --
Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016

Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016

Watch -
J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016

7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
4 Hair clips, A few scarves.

And plus 10 vintage bags -
Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.

I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat [emoji173]️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )



Omg what an amazing collection!!  You own a Chanel store in your closet [emoji33][emoji38].


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Omg what an amazing collection!!  You own a Chanel store in your closet [emoji33][emoji38].


Hahaha... 
 Awww sweet Miss CC I can imagine your collection must be gorgeous and can't wait to see them once


----------



## Bisoux78

My five lovelies


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bisoux78 said:


> My five lovelies


Beautiful quality five! Thank you for sharing your beauties


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )


YOU just made my night (heck, maybe my week or month) w/ this post....OMG I LOVE IT, i'm speechless girl!! You have your own boutique & wow do you have some AMAZING items Yes, it's collections. w/ passion (not "addiction")  You are the BEST!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> My five lovelies


Fab Five indeed!!! That cognac/brown is DREAMY!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Yy0727 said:


> My Chanel Black and Navy Family and two outcasts haha!
> 
> Chanel Shiva in Black with Shiny Aged Lambskin, GHW
> Chanel 227 Reissue in Black with Aged Lambskin, RHW
> Chanel 3 in Black with Lambskin, SHW
> Chanel Boy Bag in Black with Lambskin, RHW
> Chanel Timeless Clutch in Navy with Lambskin, SHW
> Chanel Perfect Edge in Navy with Goatskin, RHW
> 
> Chanel WOC in Black with Lambskin, SHW
> Chanel Card Holder in Black with Caviar, SHW
> Chanel Coin Pouch in Black with Lambskin, SHW
> Chanel O Case Small Pouch in Black with Lambskin, GHW (Casino Collection)
> Chanel Yen Wallet in Black with Lambskin, GHW
> 
> Chanel Portobello Tote in Grey/Burgundy with Aged Lambskin, RHW
> Chanel O Case Small Pouch in Light Pink with Lambskin, GHW


Incredible family!! Truly beautiful


----------



## Chanel LVoer

Bisoux78 said:


> My five lovelies



Stunning family[emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> YOU just made my night (heck, maybe my week or month) w/ this post....OMG I LOVE IT, i'm speechless girl!! You have your own boutique & wow do you have some AMAZING items Yes, it's collections. w/ passion (not "addiction")  You are the BEST!!


----------



## Lola24

White caviar PST
Chocolate caviar PST
Lavender large travel collection crescent shoulder tote
Grey denim leather lined classic flap m/l
Black caviar east west flap
Navy lambskin small cross body classic flap from the 90's
Black distressed calf reissue WOC
Pink caviar timeless collection shoulder pochette 
Bright orange patent classic flap clutch with chain
Electric blue patent lipstick clutch
Medium hot orange/pink metallic patent leather "favorite things"  collection shoulder pochette

I have quite a few small leather goods as well, just splurged on a great little flap card case, but the last actual bag purchases was in 2014 (orange patent clutch with chain), the price increases have just made it tough for me to justify now.  I would totally love a caviar mini though in a fun (but lower maintenance) color!  I go to Hawaii frequently, last time I was there some of their SLG's were considerably less expensive than the mainland.... of course when I was ready to buy one last month the prices were adjusted :/  but at least I got something they didn't have last time and I totally adore it!


----------



## ironic568

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )



Where's the "I bow down to you" emoji when you need it, lol!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ironic568 said:


> Where's the "I bow down to you" emoji when you need it, lol!!


LOL! ahaha.....you're so fun! thank you. Oh dear Ironic i remember somewhere your great posts before and i can imagine you must be an expert for Chanel more than me


----------



## ironic568

shopgirl4cc said:


> LOL! ahaha.....you're so fun! thank you. Oh dear Ironic i remember somewhere your great posts before and i can imagine you must be an expert for Chanel more than me



Lol, no expert. I'm just a Chanel fanatic like most of us here on the Chanel forum are. Have been trying to wean myself off, though.....
Besides the bags, I love that you share my love for their Costume Jewelry


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ironic568 said:


> Lol, no expert. I'm just a Chanel fanatic like most of us here on the Chanel forum are. Have been trying to wean myself off, though.....
> Besides the bags, I love that you share my love for their Costume Jewelry


+1 I've tried "wean myself off" as well, many times, i even tried to rib of my collection once but i fail  then gave up and accepted myself...


----------



## sandysu123

I currently have 5 - all of them are vintage except my classic medium caviar flap that I bought 2 years ago in NYC.


----------



## revangelina

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )



LOVE this !!!!!!!! Major love hehehe. Do you have any photos? It'll be such a pleasure to ogle at your mega family portrait . Exciting!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

revangelina said:


> LOVE this !!!!!!!! Major love hehehe. Do you have any photos? It'll be such a pleasure to ogle at your mega family portrait . Exciting!


Thanks "revangelina" I knew you would come to say that!  I am just exactly like dear member ironic568 said before, and actually I've tried do that once for a family photo right before this past Christmas holiday madness time, then it took me for 2 hours to got them out ( even half of them ) from my closets, opened each boxes and out from their dustings, then I've got exhausted and my body rejected to keep going and passed out on my bed as it it half of them out there  The worst part was my DH came back home from the work and saw the mess on the carpet and the couch, chairs in our bedroom (our closet rooms is right next to the bed room ) even though he knew my collection boxes all in the closet room, he faced the reality once again how much i actually own then my poor DH was no words and almost....     lol
Beside we're connected by our iPhones clouds for photo that we can see all the photos whatever we took by our each iPhones 
You can check some photos i posted before and recently again at the other threads - some of my collection out there


ironic568 said:


> I'll try, 'cause I'd love to see them gathered for a family pic, too . It's just that every time I think about doing it, I'd rather go , lol


----------



## shopgirl4cc

J.A.N. said:


> Three and I'm well chuffed [emoji23]
> 
> 1.Navy Caviar Jumbo
> 2.Burgundy Prestige Flap
> 3.Blue Ltd Ed Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514178
> View attachment 3514189
> View attachment 3514190
> View attachment 3514191
> View attachment 3514192
> 
> Not sure of the actual name of the last one.


Your Navy caviar jumbo look so beautiful sheen on puffy caviar


----------



## christina86

I have nine and my favorite is my black reissue that I bought for so little because I used to work at a luxury retailer that gives an employee discount on Chanel. Now that I no longer work there it's painful paying full price especially with all the price increases. I want my next Chanel purchase to be a chevron reissue or classic.


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

I have 2 [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks "revangelina" I knew you would come to say that!  I am just exactly like dear member ironic568 said before, and actually I've tried do that once for a family photo right before this past Christmas holiday madness time, then it took me for 2 hours to got them out ( even half of them ) from my closets, opened each boxes and out from their dustings, then I've got exhausted and my body rejected to keep going and passed out on my bed as it it half of them out there  The worst part was my DH came back home from the work and saw the mess on the carpet and the couch, chairs in our bedroom (our closet rooms is right next to the bed room ) even though he knew my collection boxes all in the closet room, he faced the reality once again how much i actually own then my poor DH was no words and almost....     lol
> Beside we're connected by our iPhones clouds for photo that we can see all the photos whatever we took by our each iPhones
> You can check some photos i posted before and recently again at the other threads - some of my collection out there



LOL DH fainting and iPhone iCloud....this is way too funny!


----------



## revangelina

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thanks "revangelina" I knew you would come to say that!  I am just exactly like dear member ironic568 said before, and actually I've tried do that once for a family photo right before this past Christmas holiday madness time, then it took me for 2 hours to got them out ( even half of them ) from my closets, opened each boxes and out from their dustings, then I've got exhausted and my body rejected to keep going and passed out on my bed as it it half of them out there  The worst part was my DH came back home from the work and saw the mess on the carpet and the couch, chairs in our bedroom (our closet rooms is right next to the bed room ) even though he knew my collection boxes all in the closet room, he faced the reality once again how much i actually own then my poor DH was no words and almost....     lol
> Beside we're connected by our iPhones clouds for photo that we can see all the photos whatever we took by our each iPhones
> You can check some photos i posted before and recently again at the other threads - some of my collection out there



WOW you are actually spot in! Pardon me and my little humble family of 7 hehe. Taking those out will be done in 10 mins . I can't imagine the time span rearranging your ginormous, enviable, majestic collection! Awww but what a supportive DH you have of your passion for C bags hehe . I just started my collection 2 years ago. Idk how long I'd take to reach your dreamy museum


----------



## shopgirl4cc

revangelina said:


> WOW you are actually spot in! Pardon me and my little humble family of 7 hehe. Taking those out will be done in 10 mins . I can't imagine the time span rearranging your ginormous, enviable, majestic collection! Awww but what a supportive DH you have of your passion for C bags hehe . I just started my collection 2 years ago. Idk how long I'd take to reach your dreamy museum


Hi sweetie. I think that's a lots in 2 years!! enough and great collection you have 
I love Chanel as others, thats all and mine is nothing special. There is more amazing collectors exist and I know even some of my dear PF friends own over 50 or 100 collections.  But we all knows It doesn't matter numbers, it's all about passion ( obsession lol ) We just love Chanel that's all, don't we  As we all are same here as Chanel die-hard fans and fanatics LOL   I love everyone enjoy sharing each other's obsession-passion happily here, no matter how much number there is


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweetie. I think that's a lots in 2 years!! enough and great collection you have
> I love Chanel as others, thats all and mine is nothing special. There is more amazing collectors exist and I know even some of my dear PF friends own over 50 or 100 collections.  But we all knows It doesn't matter numbers, it's all about passion ( obsession lol ) We just love Chanel that's all, don't we  As we all are same here as Chanel die-hard fans and fanatics LOL   I love everyone enjoy sharing each other's obsession-passion happily here, no matter how much number there is



Well said, sis


shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweetie. I think that's a lots in 2 years!! enough and great collection you have
> I love Chanel as others, thats all and mine is nothing special. There is more amazing collectors exist and I know even some of my dear PF friends own over 50 or 100 collections.  But we all knows It doesn't matter numbers, it's all about passion ( obsession lol ) We just love Chanel that's all, don't we  As we all are same here as Chanel die-hard fans and fanatics LOL   I love everyone enjoy sharing each other's obsession-passion happily here, no matter how much number there is


 
Well said, buddy


----------



## CharmyPoo

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,



This is a dream!!  Do you have collections of other brands as well?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

CharmyPoo said:


> This is a dream!!  Do you have collections of other brands as well?


Thank you CharmyPoo....Yes I do own a few  but not as crazy as Chanel though....own some of Hermes and Goyard these are my next favorite ( also own LV, Gucci, Prada, etc but not so crazy for these... )
Btw "CharmyPoo" you have such a fun user name  and mine feels so boring after saw yours. (  that remind me of my girl was a cute little baby   ) Sorry!! But I really like it that's so fun!


----------



## LouisV76

only 3 and pretty happy about it


----------



## bagmoma

LouisV76 said:


> only 3 and pretty happy about it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577395


Beautiful!  Very practical


----------



## LouisV76

bagmoma said:


> Beautiful!  Very practical



thank you![emoji8]


----------



## tymanning

1


----------



## goldenfountain

I have 5 Chanel bags & they're all in black and 4 our of 5 have gold hard ware haha. 2 out of 5 were bought preloved, and 3 were bought from the boutique.

When i bought my first two I wanted to go with timeless classics, soon before I knew it, all my Chanel bags were the same colour (still love them though!). My first one was purchased last year (2016) in November. I just couldn't get it enough of them after that.

Here they are   thanks for letting me share!


----------



## loveydovey35

Three total handbags, with four different wallets and other small leather goods.
1. Navy blue Boy with ruthenium hardware.
1. Classic double flap in black with gold hardware.
1. Deuville tote in red.
Love them all. Currently looking for a tote I saw at the Chanel boutique over the holidays. So annoyed with myself because I didn't take a picture nor did I not jot down the name of the handbag


----------



## DebLuvsLV

I just added my second Chanel to my new collection!!! In love [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweetie. I think that's a lots in 2 years!! enough and great collection you have
> I love Chanel as others, thats all and mine is nothing special. There is more amazing collectors exist and I know even some of my dear PF friends own over 50 or 100 collections.  But we all knows It doesn't matter numbers, it's all about passion ( obsession lol ) We just love Chanel that's all, don't we  As we all are same here as Chanel die-hard fans and fanatics LOL   I love everyone enjoy sharing each other's obsession-passion happily here, no matter how much number there is


Definitely quality over quantity


----------



## Arlene619

Started collecting in 2014, I have five bags and one woc. Going to sell one and hopefully replace it with another mini. [emoji3] Then I'm done with Chanel.


----------



## kathydep

kathydep said:


> 7



I actually counted wrong, I have 8. If I find the right kind of hot pink seasonal, it would be 9 and done.


----------



## apple.chic

DebLuvsLV said:


> I just added my second Chanel to my new collection!!! In love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586432
> 
> View attachment 3586433
> 
> View attachment 3586434
> 
> View attachment 3586435



I love this bag. Would love it in black.


----------



## Lola24

Lola24 said:


> White caviar PST
> Chocolate caviar PST
> Lavender large travel collection crescent shoulder tote
> Grey denim leather lined classic flap m/l
> Black caviar east west flap
> Navy lambskin small cross body classic flap from the 90's
> Black distressed calf reissue WOC
> Pink caviar timeless collection shoulder pochette
> Bright orange patent classic flap clutch with chain
> Electric blue patent lipstick clutch
> Medium hot orange/pink metallic patent leather "favorite things"  collection shoulder pochette
> *New, "New to me" 227 black distressed reissue antiqued gold hardware
> 
> I have quite a few small leather goods as well, just splurged on a great little flap card case, but the last actual bag purchases was in 2014 (orange patent clutch with chain), the price increases have just made it tough for me to justify now.  I would totally love a caviar mini though in a fun (but lower maintenance) color!  I go to Hawaii frequently, last time I was there some of their SLG's were considerably less expensive than the mainland.... of course when I was ready to buy one last month the prices were adjusted :/  but at least I got something they didn't have last time and I totally adore it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> I have 5 Chanel bags & they're all in black and 4 our of 5 have gold hard ware haha. 2 out of 5 were bought preloved, and 3 were bought from the boutique.
> 
> When i bought my first two I wanted to go with timeless classics, soon before I knew it, all my Chanel bags were the same colour (still love them though!). My first one was purchased last year (2016) in November. I just couldn't get it enough of them after that.
> 
> Here they are   thanks for letting me share!


 Beautiful collection Golden!!! Thank you for sharing your beauties!! Love them all!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

DebLuvsLV said:


> I just added my second Chanel to my new collection!!! In love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586432
> 
> View attachment 3586433
> 
> View attachment 3586434
> 
> View attachment 3586435


Congratulation!! Beautiful navy lambskin Trendy CC WOC!!!


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful collection Golden!!! Thank you for sharing your beauties!! Love them all!!


Aw thank you!! you're so kind  a friend of mine wants to trade my black chevron rect mini for her red chevron rect mini so I think that may add a colour to my otherwise black collection!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congratulation!! Beautiful navy lambskin Trendy CC WOC!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## DebLuvsLV

apple.chic said:


> I love this bag. Would love it in black.


Fashionphile had this exact same bag in black! I almost bought it but they wanted over $3,000 for it and it wasn't brand new. I already have a black WOC so I decided to look for it in the blue.


----------



## Manchoo78

1 and done!!!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Manchoo78 said:


> 1 and done!!!



Wish I had one and was done. I have five and really only need/want one...but the thought of consigning and losing money just does not appeal to me. ☹️


----------



## cbk021726

i have 3 .. 
Black Jumbo in GHW
Burgundy Filigree
Black  Easy Flap in SHW
.. i think i'm done with the bags [emoji120][emoji120]
Few slg's which i tend to downsize as well [emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## ginvickery

I currently have 2 in my possession and 2 more I just purchased preloved and have not received yet.

1 Vintage Black Lambskin Envelope Flap
1 Gold Caviar WOC - currently at Leather Surgeons for repair
1 Vintage Pink Lambskin Flap - not here yet
1 Gold Mini Boy Bag - not here yet


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Marlee said:


> I own eight including my WOCs [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487017


Beautiful family Marlee! ❤❤❤❤


----------



## Manolos21

11 bags (and one wallet, not pictured).


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

8 bags (includes 2 WOCs)


----------



## Marlee

Jkfashionstyle said:


> 8 bags (includes 2 WOCs)
> View attachment 3639274



Your family is stunning!!


----------



## chloe-babe

This is my Chanel Collection.

I have a blush and red GST (both with Silver Hardware)
An Electric Blue New Medium Size Boy
A black lambskin Old Medium Size Boy
A pink chevron and red with gold hardware small Boy
A vintage Chanel Caviar leather Kelly Bag in orange
and a Chanel Mini Square bag in Purple Patent 

close up of my boys


----------



## Sparkletastic

I purchased my first Chanel just under 18 months ago and said it would be my only one. (Who could want more than one quilted bag??? LOL!) 

Well, whoops! Fast forward and now I have a total of 8 Chanel leather goods items: 7 bags and 1 SLG. I just looooove single flap jumbos. 

*Single Classic Flap Jumbos*
• 10c Red caviar w/shw
• Black patent w/shw
• Gunmetal grey lamb w/shw & '07 bijoux chain
• Ivory glazed lamb w/shw & '08 bijoux chain

*M/L Double Classic Flaps *
• Pearlized grey lamb w/old ghw 

*Le Boy*
• Light gold perforated lamb in new medium w/ghw 

*Totes*
• Iridescent beige lamb w/ black calf trim and 
old GHW

*SLG*
• Fuchsia Caviar card case

I'm very happy and content with my collection.  I think I'm finished collecting Chanel leather goods except for possibly a tbd color SF jumbo with real gold plated HW and maybe another SLG in cobalt or silver.


----------



## cagl00

Sparkletastic said:


> I purchased my first Chanel just under 18 months ago and said it would be my only one. (Who could want more than one quilted bag??? LOL!)
> 
> Well, whoops! Fast forward and now I have a total of 8 Chanel leather goods items: 7 bags and 1 SLG. I just looooove single flap jumbos.
> 
> *Single Classic Flap Jumbos*
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Black patent w/shw
> • Gunmetal grey lamb w/shw & '07 bijoux chain
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/shw & '08 bijoux chain
> 
> *M/L Double Classic Flaps *
> • Pearlized grey lamb w/old ghw
> 
> *Le Boy*
> • Light gold perforated lamb in new medium w/ghw
> 
> *Totes*
> • Iridescent beige lamb w/ black calf trim and
> old GHW
> 
> *SLG*
> • Fuchsia Caviar card case
> 
> I'm very happy and content with my collection.  I think I'm finished collecting Chanel leather goods except for possibly a tbd color SF jumbo with real gold plated HW and maybe another SLG in cobalt or silver.



Could you send pic of your grey bags?  I'm leaning towards black or grey as my first. Do you find the lambskin wearable without getting panic of the type of leather?


----------



## Sparkletastic

cagl00 said:


> Could you send pic of your grey bags?  I'm leaning towards black or grey as my first. Do you find the lambskin wearable without getting panic of the type of leather?


Sure.  Here they are. I looooooove the grey. Grey works as a neutral just like black but isn't as harsh which actually gives it a little more flexibility IMHO. 

And, I don't find the lamb to be a material to panic over at all. And I'm pretty fussy about my bags staying pristine. I will say, however, that the lamb on my single flap from '07 seems more durable than and doesn't wrinkle as easily as the lamb on my '15 m/l.  (And shhhhh...Dior lamb is better than both. LOL!). 

That being said, I don't worry about using my lamb bags at all. I use them for work or play and I travel with them. I'm careful but not neurotically so. They are so luxe and I feel very lucky to have them. 5 of my 7 Chanel bags are lamb. I definitely wouldn't have kept buying the lamb if they were a bother to own. 

  Good luck with your purchase!


----------



## K21

Sparkletastic said:


> I purchased my first Chanel just under 18 months ago and said it would be my only one. (Who could want more than one quilted bag??? LOL!)
> 
> Well, whoops! Fast forward and now I have a total of 8 Chanel leather goods items: 7 bags and 1 SLG. I just looooove single flap jumbos.
> 
> *Single Classic Flap Jumbos*
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Black patent w/shw
> • Gunmetal grey lamb w/shw & '07 bijoux chain
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/shw & '08 bijoux chain
> 
> *M/L Double Classic Flaps *
> • Pearlized grey lamb w/old ghw
> 
> *Le Boy*
> • Light gold perforated lamb in new medium w/ghw
> 
> *Totes*
> • Iridescent beige lamb w/ black calf trim and
> old GHW
> 
> *SLG*
> • Fuchsia Caviar card case
> 
> I'm very happy and content with my collection.  I think I'm finished collecting Chanel leather goods except for possibly a tbd color SF jumbo with real gold plated HW and maybe another SLG in cobalt or silver.



Can you please show off ur collection here?

Also I have a dumb question... I currently own 4 chanel bags but only one of them is classic flap bag.
I bought double flap jumbo, but what is the big difference between single flap and double?
I mean I can see that there is one flap.....price difference and usage etc??

Sorry and thank you!


----------



## Sparkletastic

K21 said:


> Can you please show off ur collection here?
> 
> Also I have a dumb question... I currently own 4 chanel bags but only one of them is classic flap bag.
> I bought double flap jumbo, but what is the big difference between single flap and double?
> I mean I can see that there is one flap.....price difference and usage etc??
> 
> Sorry and thank you!


I need to get a family shot of my Chanel bags. I just haven't gotten around to it. 

And, we have no dumb questions on TPF!  

Short answer: The single flap is a discontinued model. Because it has one flap, it's lighter weight and can hold a bit more. The double flap is said to hold its shape a bit better because it's harder to flatten the top if your arm rests on it. And some people prefer it because that's how Coco designed it. 

If you want to read more about single flaps, here are some threads. Hope this helps. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-the-single-flap-ladies.960256/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/need-advice-on-single-flap-options.961205/

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/p...mbo-owners-909661.html?highlight=jumbo+single

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/d...flap-jumbo-879723.html?highlight=jumbo+single

http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/b...mbo-single-746177.html?highlight=jumbo+single


----------



## K21

Sparkletastic said:


> I need to get a family shot of my Chanel bags. I just haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> And, we have no dumb questions on TPF!
> 
> Short answer: The single flap is a discontinued model. Because it has one flap, it's lighter weight and can hold a bit more. The double flap is said to hold its shape a bit better because it's harder to flatten the top if your arm rests on it. And some people prefer it because that's how Coco designed it.
> 
> If you want to read more about single flaps, here are some threads. Hope this helps.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/all-the-single-flap-ladies.960256/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/need-advice-on-single-flap-options.961205/
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/p...mbo-owners-909661.html?highlight=jumbo+single
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/d...flap-jumbo-879723.html?highlight=jumbo+single
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/b...mbo-single-746177.html?highlight=jumbo+single


THank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are lovely!


----------



## Mosman

Manolos21 said:


> View attachment 3639258
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11 bags (and one wallet, not pictured).


Love your so black and caviar boy


----------



## mintyvintage

chloe-babe said:


> This is my Chanel Collection.
> 
> I have a blush and red GST (both with Silver Hardware)
> An Electric Blue New Medium Size Boy
> A black lambskin Old Medium Size Boy
> A pink chevron and red with gold hardware small Boy
> A vintage Chanel Caviar leather Kelly Bag in orange
> and a Chanel Mini Square bag in Purple Patent
> 
> close up of my boys



Can we also be so lucky to have some more pics of your vintage kelly in orange caviar pls? [emoji7][emoji7] it looks gorgeous


----------



## cagl00

Sparkletastic said:


> Sure.  Here they are. I looooooove the grey. Grey works as a neutral just like black but isn't as harsh which actually gives it a little more flexibility IMHO.
> 
> And, I don't find the lamb to be a material to panic over at all. And I'm pretty fussy about my bags staying pristine. I will say, however, that the lamb on my single flap from '07 seems more durable than and doesn't wrinkle as easily as the lamb on my '15 m/l.  (And shhhhh...Dior lamb is better than both. LOL!).
> 
> That being said, I don't worry about using my lamb bags at all. I use them for work or play and I travel with them. I'm careful but not neurotically so. They are so luxe and I feel very lucky to have them. 5 of my 7 Chanel bags are lamb. I definitely wouldn't have kept buying the lamb if they were a bother to own.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639714



Thank you for taking the pick.  Both are very nice but I have to say I LOVE the dark grey one. Was it hard to find this color?  Did it come in mini? I'm hoping they will have some when I am ready. Thanks again for then pic!


----------



## Sparkletastic

cagl00 said:


> Thank you for taking the pick.  Both are very nice but I have to say I LOVE the dark grey one. Was it hard to find this color?  Did it come in mini? I'm hoping they will have some when I am ready. Thanks again for then pic!


It wasn't too hard. I only looked for several months. But it's a single flap w/ the bijoux chain. So since it's discontinued and sought after this model gets snapped up quickly when they're listed.  

I'm not sure if it came in mini. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that size?


----------



## labrat1996

DebLuvsLV said:


> I just added my second Chanel to my new collection!!! In love [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3586432
> 
> View attachment 3586433
> 
> View attachment 3586434
> 
> View attachment 3586435


Really beautiful! Thanks for the pics,


----------



## cagl00

Sparkletastic said:


> It wasn't too hard. I only looked for several months. But it's a single flap w/ the bijoux chain. So since it's discontinued and sought after this model gets snapped up quickly when they're listed.
> 
> I'm not sure if it came in mini. Perhaps someone else can chime in on that size?



Thanks anyway!  If you ever decide to sell, let me know.


----------



## batbeauty15

I currently only have 3 beauties! Hoping to get more


----------



## candiesgirl408

I have 3: 

So Black Reissue 225 in chevron 
So black Boy old medium 
Small classic flap black cav shw 
....

Looking to add my final one: something silver... 

Debating between the silver cav with rhw in mini or ML (I tried on the jumbo and want it but it did make my shoulders ache even though I loveeee the size) 
OR silver grained lambskin with gunmetal hardware


----------



## lilacto

I have 3
Black Medium Caviar SHW 2015
Black Jumbo Caviar GHW 2016
Red Chevron Mini LGHW 2017

Waiting for the pre fall collection so I can add a much needed boy. Am waiting also to add a reissue I love... I missed the chevron beige reissue with GHW from last year. I hope Chanel releases it again because I just love that bag!


----------



## Bags_4_life

I bought my first piece a month shy of two years ago. At the time I thought I was so fortunate to purchase a woc, counted my lucky stars and thought that was all I needed. It's a very slippery slope!


----------



## dgie

I sold some bags and bought some new ones in the last few weeks- right now, I have 6 (I count the O Case as a bag bc I use it as a clutch)

Black caviar jumbo with shw 
Black reissue tote with shw
Black small boy bag with shw
Black patent camelia woc with rose ghw 
Black timeless caviar woc with shw
Black o case with light ghw


----------



## QNX1992

I have only 3 Classic Medium Flaps.  Looking for one more in Blue color then my Flaps collection is complete [emoji7]


----------



## aime7

QNX1992 said:


> View attachment 3656881
> 
> I have only 3 Classic Medium Flaps.  Looking for one more in Blue color then my Flaps collection is complete [emoji7]


That's a beautiful collection.. love your bags .


----------



## Princessaurora

Just the one


----------



## chicnfab

Bags_4_life said:


> View attachment 3655152
> 
> 
> I bought my first piece a month shy of two years ago. At the time I thought I was so fortunate to purchase a woc, counted my lucky stars and thought that was all I needed. It's a very slippery slope!


I love the love chain


----------



## shoegirl1221

10
Vintage Black lamb vertical jumbo ghw
Beige Clair caviar jumbo shw
Black calf new medium boy rhw
Iridescent purple new medium boy rainbow hw
Beige chevron 226 reissue antique ghw
Cobalt blue caviar woc rhw
Cobalt blue lamb rect mini lghw
Pink chevron calf rect mini antique ghw
Black chevron lamb rect mini so black
Silver caviar half moon woc shw

I just recently parted with my GST....I love a tote and actually loved the bag but was not using it enough to justify it staying in my collection. If I haven't touched a bag in months that means it has to go. I am quite content with the chanel collection. I hope to one day add a black jumbo with shw, I keep changing my mind on lamb vs caviar (I much prefer lamb but know using it frequently it will look better longer in caviar), a gray flap with shw-likely medium since I don't currently have that size,  and likely will track down  so black boy in old medium as well as the red 14b rect mini in lamb with shiny rhw.   However, I have lots of time to add those and am in no rush to do so.


----------



## luvbags29

Three... 
black caviar woc with gold hardware
black caviar gst with silver hardware
(on my way to me   black lambskin medium classic double flap with gold hardware.  Vintage model from 1986-1988


----------



## potomacng

black lamb quilted lady braid satchel with gold hardware
black caviar jumbo 2 flaps with silver hardware
beige calf quilted bowling bag with silver hardware
blue caviar woc with rhw


----------



## chocolateturtle

QNX1992 said:


> View attachment 3656881
> 
> I have only 3 Classic Medium Flaps.  Looking for one more in Blue color then my Flaps collection is complete [emoji7]


So beautiful!!!  Love those.


----------



## V3dvd

QNX1992 said:


> View attachment 3656881
> 
> I have only 3 Classic Medium Flaps.  Looking for one more in Blue color then my Flaps collection is complete [emoji7]


What a beautiful collection!


----------



## V3dvd

QNX1992 said:


> View attachment 3656881
> 
> I have only 3 Classic Medium Flaps.  Looking for one more in Blue color then my Flaps collection is complete [emoji7]


May I ask what are your thoughts on the beige Clair M/L? do you use it often? Any issues with transfer? It is so elegant!  I think I will get it this week but really want a black mini in lamb so conflicted over a bag haha


----------



## QNX1992

V3dvd said:


> May I ask what are your thoughts on the beige Clair M/L? do you use it often? Any issues with transfer? It is so elegant!  I think I will get it this week but really want a black mini in lamb so conflicted over a bag haha



I love the Beige Clair color. I only use my Chanel purses for special occasions like birthday parties, concerts, date nights with DH or family; therefore, I'm not experienced any issue with color transfers.
I have some LV bags that I use for everyday and for work that I don't have to baby. 
Good luck with your decision! [emoji7]


----------



## KellyCoCo

I own 5, listed below in the order I got them

GST - silver hardware/ black
Classic flap - medium, black calfskin/ silver hardware
Camellia wallet on chain - gold hardware/ black
Boy - cruise collection 16, rainbow hardware/ irredescent purple, medium 
Reissue - 226, black/ gold hardware 

I also own the classic flap wallet in calfskin with gold hardware and a black J12 watch.


----------



## V3dvd

QNX1992 said:


> I love the Beige Clair color. I only use my Chanel purses for special occasions like birthday parties, concerts, date nights with DH or family; therefore, I'm not experienced any issue with color transfers.
> I have some LV bags that I use for everyday and for work that I don't have to baby.
> Good luck with your decision! [emoji7]


Thank you I am the same only for occasions but I really want the beige in lamb so really thinking about before I commit lol getting as many opinions as possible to make the splurge seem more reasonable haha


----------



## agnesman1996

I got 4 currently:
Classic WOC red caviar chevron shw 
Mini square flap black caviar chevron shw 
Old medium boy black calfskin chevron lghw 
M/L Classic flap black caviar shw


----------



## trendzme

Sparkletastic said:


> Sure.  Here they are. I looooooove the grey. Grey works as a neutral just like black but isn't as harsh which actually gives it a little more flexibility IMHO.
> 
> And, I don't find the lamb to be a material to panic over at all. And I'm pretty fussy about my bags staying pristine. I will say, however, that the lamb on my single flap from '07 seems more durable than and doesn't wrinkle as easily as the lamb on my '15 m/l.  (And shhhhh...Dior lamb is better than both. LOL!).
> 
> That being said, I don't worry about using my lamb bags at all. I use them for work or play and I travel with them. I'm careful but not neurotically so. They are so luxe and I feel very lucky to have them. 5 of my 7 Chanel bags are lamb. I definitely wouldn't have kept buying the lamb if they were a bother to own.
> 
> Good luck with your purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3639714



Oooooooo lala I love the grey. I've been looking for a grey mini or M/l


----------



## trendzme

I currently have 3: 

Classic Red WOC caviar shw 
Classic ML flap black lambskin ghw 
Classic ML flap beige caviar ghw


----------



## 10kgirl

Currently have two!
Newest one is the 17A Chanel Boy Caviar GHW small in black 
Boy WOC in RHW (calfskin)

I'm looking to add an small classic flap, (pink color) rectangle mini flap, and the classic chanel woc one day


----------



## Blondegeisha

lovebags said:


> I only have one so far... a small caviar classic flap with silver hardware. How about you?


Chanel is such a bad addiction,when you have one you want more.  I own 6, 2 WOC, a Classic flap M/L,a business affinity,a medium Boy ,and a vintage hobo bought pre loved from a consignment boutique.


----------



## mimi0087

I have two ( for now )

A classic flap in maxi size/ black caviar and gold hardwear

A shopping tote in lamb skin /SHW


----------



## Panzanella

I've got 4 for the moment:
- A medium flap in lambskin
- An old medium so black boy
- A medium gabrielle hobo
- A robot minaudiere


----------



## chanelphilic

I have 3

Old medium boy black lambskin and aged gold hardware
Classic flap M/L black caviar with silver hardware
Small Neo tote black/beige combo with grained calfskin and gold tone metal


----------



## eckw

4 for me (for now...)

M/L Classic Flap, black caviar with SHW

So-black Reissue in 227, chevron calfskin

New medium Boy in black herringbone chevron calfskin with RHW

Old medium Boy, metallic dark silver with aged GHW


----------



## Sparkletastic

I need to stay off the revels on this thread or I think my consistent answer will be not enough...
JK


----------



## Purrsey

Updated as some bags come and go and I've streamlined a lot to just these now. 
Vintage red camera bag
Jumbo beige jumbo 
Leboy black large
Half moon burgundy large


----------



## Keylocket

Currently at two bags in just 1 year! The addiction is real! [emoji14]

Black Classic Jumbo in Caviar with SHW 

Pink/Fuchsia Chevron Rectangle Mini with LGHW 


And many more to come!!! [emoji23][emoji177]


----------



## DollyGirl

Let's see~

*Bags:*
Metallic purple lambskin WOC with light gold HW
Black lucky charms reissue WOC with GHW
Black caviar mini retangular flap with RHW
Black lambskin small urban spirit backpack with SHW
Denim old medium boy with RHW
Black medium Gabrielle Hobo
Gold large Feminist clutch
Black lambskin boy large o-case with RHW
Tweed No.5 tote
Silver large emoji cat tote

*SLG:*
Navy caviar passport holder with GHW
So black iridescent grained lambskin flap coin purse
Purple lambskin flap coin purse with SHW
Black calfskin chevron zip pouch with GHW
Metallic purple lambskin small zip wallet with RHW


----------



## Modrey

I've just ordered my dream bag yesterday (classic flap Jumbo in caviar) and hopefully it will arrive in a couple days. The addiction is definitely real! Planning to save for the next one even though I haven't received my first one yet haha!


----------



## S44MHY

I currently have 4 and I'm very happy with this collection. 

So black chevron reissue WOC 
Cobalt chevron caviar WOC 
Purple iridescent rainbow boy boy 
Grey maxi single flap


----------



## by_nina

Currently I have 7 Chanel bags (the addiction is real ) : 

-Black M/L classic flap, chevron lambskin, shw
-Black M/L classic flap, quilted lambskin, ghw
-Red M/L classic flap, quilted caviar, shw
-Black so black reissue small/225, chevron calfskin, black hw
-Black urban spirit backpack large, chevron calfskin, shw
-Black rectangular mini, quilted caviar, light gold hw
-Black vintage square mini, quilted lambskin, ghw


----------



## ladidalola

Just 3 for now. After gifting me with my HG, my husband told me no more expensive purses for awhile [emoji14] I wonder how long I'll hold out! Got the 3 down below in the space of less than a year plus a couple of SLGs. Definitely an addiction!

Black caviar SHW WOC
Turquoise iridescent classic flap rectangular mini RHW
And my HG, Black caviar classic flap M/L SHW


----------



## CPA

A few from my collection


----------



## CPA

More Chanel....


----------



## FunBagz

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


----------



## ladidalola

wowza what a collection!!!


----------



## loveydovey35

I have several, and still adding to my collection
1 Jumbo double flap classic in caviar, ghw
2. Cef tote in black
3. Deuville in red
4. Boy w/ handle in navy
5. Clutch in black
6. Two wallets and other leather goods.


----------



## Chanel923

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


Omg, 60+ bags, not including SLG.  How do you organize all these beauty?


----------



## Mosman

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


Oh my god !!!
You have other brand or just Chanel ????
I have 8, and 6 from other brands, and feel too many.
A very big Chanel lover obviously !!!


----------



## loveydovey35

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


AMAZING COLLECTION!  yes, I am screaming, Simply amazing! Love all the pink and color that you have. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Tuned83

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


A collection and a half. I am pretty certain there's more from ur other reveals. Enjoy in good health


----------



## beanybaker

Incredible  CPA


----------



## iamleiya

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection



Wow! They are gorgeous! How long have you collected?


----------



## midnitee

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection



OMG! [emoji44] what a lovely collection you have!!!


----------



## kcavatu

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735647
> View attachment 3735648
> View attachment 3735649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Chanel....


Wow! That's awesome! Gosh, I don't feel so bad about my collection now


----------



## Tinagifted

Hi Girls,
Don't i can top that lol, but here's a pic of my little collection, I have 7...it covers all occasions (I use other bag brands also so not too faithful lol), I'm also a chanel vintage gal, in love with the vintage styles, I hope to actually chill on getting anymore for a while and enjoy rocking the ones i have.


----------



## aime7

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735647
> View attachment 3735648
> View attachment 3735649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Chanel....


Hi CPA , I am now convinced that you live in a chanel heaven.... my god what a georgeous collection . Congrts dear.


----------



## chicnfab

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


----------



## chicnfab

Tinagifted said:


> Hi Girls,
> Don't i can top that lol, but here's a pic of my little collection, I have 7...it covers all occasions (I use other bag brands also so not too faithful lol), I'm also a chanel vintage gal, in love with the vintage styles, I hope to actually chill on getting anymore for a while and enjoy rocking the ones i have.


Lovely! My faves are your jumbo brown flap and mini chevron


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Such a lot of lovely bags!!

I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy


----------



## lovelybee

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection



[emoji7]omg!  What an amazing collection.  It's Chanel heaven.


----------



## Kendie26

Tinagifted said:


> Hi Girls,
> Don't i can top that lol, but here's a pic of my little collection, I have 7...it covers all occasions (I use other bag brands also so not too faithful lol), I'm also a chanel vintage gal, in love with the vintage styles, I hope to actually chill on getting anymore for a while and enjoy rocking the ones i have.


Beautiful collection! Love seeing them all but THOSE BROWNS are dreamy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a lot of lovely bags!!
> 
> I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy


Hello dearest Miss_Dawn! I adore your bag & wallet (& not strange at all!.....LOVE that you are content! Wonderful to appreciate & be grateful for what we have. Your pics are gorgeous, like your garden!


----------



## Kendie26

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection


Speechless! Just WOW WOW WOW...your pink patent Boy grabbed my attention immediately!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Kendie26 said:


> Hello dearest Miss_Dawn! I adore your bag & wallet (& not strange at all!.....LOVE that you are content! Wonderful to appreciate & be grateful for what we have. Your pics are gorgeous, like your garden!



Awww. Thanks Kendie. You're very sweet


----------



## Chanellover2015

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a lot of lovely bags!!
> 
> I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy



I think this is perfect! No need to have tons of bags that sometimes get forgotten and just end up sitting in their dust bags (well I mean it'll be easier to forget with so many. I know i would)

I think your bag and wallet are gorgeous and Classic! You've done well. Enjoy them


----------



## love2learn

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection



Such an amazing and stunning collection!!  So many styles and colors[emoji173]️.  Love looking at your collection[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

Tinagifted said:


> Hi Girls,
> Don't i can top that lol, but here's a pic of my little collection, I have 7...it covers all occasions (I use other bag brands also so not too faithful lol), I'm also a chanel vintage gal, in love with the vintage styles, I hope to actually chill on getting anymore for a while and enjoy rocking the ones i have.



Love your variety in your collection also!!!  Love seeing vintage Chanel[emoji173]️.  Beautiful collection!!!


----------



## love2learn

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a lot of lovely bags!!
> 
> I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy



Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## angelina_78

I have one Chanle bag.
But I would like to have a second one


----------



## Miss_Dawn

@Chanellover2015 @love2learn 
You're all very kind. Thank you


----------



## CoCoLover20

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a lot of lovely bags!!
> 
> I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy



I only have Classic m/l black caviar gold hardware like yours and I am so happy with my only one


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

I currently own 9:
- Black medium lambskin flap in gold and black medium patent leather flap in gun metal
- Vintage brown lambskin jumbo and vintage black lambskin jumbo xl
- In business flap
- Just mademoiselle bowling tote
- Vintage navy tote
- Vintage three way clutch
- Vintage caviar camera bag

As you can tell, I'm a vintage fan...

Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sparkletastic

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> I currently own 9:
> - Black medium lambskin flap in gold and black medium patent leather flap in gun metal
> - Vintage brown lambskin jumbo and vintage black lambskin jumbo xl
> - In business flap
> - Just mademoiselle bowling tote
> - Vintage navy tote
> - Vintage three way clutch
> - Vintage caviar camera bag
> 
> As you can tell, I'm a vintage fan...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous vintage beauties!


----------



## BagsbunnyNYC

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735647
> View attachment 3735648
> View attachment 3735649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Chanel....


Found my bag idol


----------



## CoCoLover20

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )



Amazing collection!!! I just saw your thread yesterday and OMG I was obsessed! you have stunning red collection and inspired me. Now i want red one too   I wanted to know and searched your name here. Sorry! I'm not a stalker! lol I just adore Chanel and joining here recently. I bought my dream bag classic medium black caviar gold hardware. I was satisficed only 1 but now i want to buy 2nd one! lol Chanel is dangerously addicted! I adore your collection, what a great Classic line collection!! I wish to own like your collection someday and hopefully soon red medium classic flap like yours 
edit; may i ask if you don't mind how long take time to collect your collection? Thank you!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

"Only" three:
1) My latest addition - a chain around Boy WOC purchased in June this year. Black calfskin with gold HW
2) GST black caviar with silver HW  purchased in 2015 
3) Jumbo double flap black caviar with silver HW purchased in 2011


----------



## Sourisbrune

Had five, just sold three.
I kept: 2009 Single Flap Black Caviar Classic Jumbo w/ silver hardware (in mint condition) and my black Zip and Carry Waist Bag in calfskin.


----------



## horibe

i think i have previously posted a picture of my entire Chanel collection before, but i can't find it.  Anyhow, collected over many, many years

Chanel woc rose gold Iridescent 2017
Chanel woc gold reissue 2013
Chanel woc silver pewter reissue
Chanel black patent golden class woc 2015?
Chanel clutch with chain red lambskin
Chanel clutch with chain black caviar
Chanel cwc black sueded caviar
Chanel chocolate bar black lambskin
Chanel multiple chain strap vintage pochette
Chanel cambon black on black pochette
Chanel beige pochette
Chanel beige lambskin hobo ultimate soft ligne bag
Chanel black lambskin diamond stitch ultimate soft ligne hobo
Chanel black vinyl hobo rodeo drive tote
Chanel beige vinyl hobo rodeo drive tote
Chanel beige patent classic double flap jumbo 2013
Chanel reissue black jumbo 2011?
Chanel brown travel line tote
Chanel PM brown travel line tote
Chanel round pochette beige travel ligne wristlet
Chanel Paris coated goatskin sm flap 2015
3 vintage lambskin waist bags

SLG's
black caviar small fold wallet ( i don't know what it's called)
black caviar mini o case cosmetic bag
black lambskin mini o case
purple iridescent with multicolor hardware small zip wallet
yellow lambskin small zip cardholder

still on my wishlist:  a silver evening bag in a WOC or CWC


----------



## QNX1992

Just added a Jumbo Single Flap SHW (bought preloved but in excellent condition for only 1/2 retail price[emoji847]) so now I have total of 4 Chanel bags - 
3 Classic Medium Double Flaps and 1 Jumbo Single Flap.  They are all in Caviar leather. [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]


----------



## lesbelleschoses_

At the moment I have two the Classic Flap Bag in Medium/Large in black Caviar with GHW and the Boy Bag in Old Medium in black Caviar with gone GHW, but I am desperate for getting a Mini rectangular, small or Medium/Large in red Caviar with GHW!! And I am thinking about a WOC, but still not sure yet.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

6 + 5 slgs. i'm quite proud of getting rid of about 8 bags this past year. i was at 14 at one point.


----------



## S44MHY

I have 5 and totally happy with those now for a while [emoji847]


----------



## gabbyss

7 that includes my two WOCs and I'm chanel satisfied


----------



## clarabellaZ

Seven which includes two WOCs,
one GST, two Boys, one mini rectangular, & one classic flap jumbo


----------



## Glitterbomb

Bags, in no particular order:
M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware 
226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware 
Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware 
Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware 
Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware 
Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware

SLGs:
Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
Turquoise Cardholder
Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet

I love them all so much. 

I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


----------



## SacAchat

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.



Wow!!!!  Beautiful collection, and I must say, your TPF username really suits you!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful, fun collection.  I've got to get my act together and share mine some day.   Just got the purple reissue WOC and it is a stunner!  Your collection is a dream come true.


----------



## valinmenifee

QNX1992 said:


> Just added a Jumbo Single Flap SHW (bought preloved but in excellent condition for only 1/2 retail price[emoji847]) so now I have total of 4 Chanel bags -
> 3 Classic Medium Double Flaps and 1 Jumbo Single Flap.  They are all in Caviar leather. [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833420
> View attachment 3833421



Hi, where did you buy your caviar jumbo single flap, I am searching for one for sometimes now.  Fashionphile has two, but missing authenticity cards, yoogis does not have caviar single flap.


----------



## Glitterbomb

SacAchat said:


> Wow!!!!  Beautiful collection, and I must say, your TPF username really suits you!  Thanks for sharing your beautiful, fun collection.  I've got to get my act together and share mine some day.   Just got the purple reissue WOC and it is a stunner!  Your collection is a dream come true.



Thank you! I loooove the purple reissue WOC!! Have you seen the long wallet in the same color? It is so pretty.


----------



## Love4MK

A big fat ZERO.  So I live vicariously through you ladies, lol!


----------



## nuf

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


Wow! What a great collection. It's almost black but still colorful, that's what I like!


----------



## classybags4ever

After I bought my first classic flap (black), I thought I'd never get another chanel. I now have 6, I can't believe I'm at this state right now. I don't buy pre-loved. In order of when I bought them:

Black Classic Flap medium large caviar sliver hardware
Beige clair jumbo single flap caviar gold hardware
beige clair boy bag caviar new medium antique gold hardware
dark beige chevron boy bag new medium lambskin antique gold hardware
mini rectangular royal blue chevron lambskin light gold hardware
Bot WOC light beige lambskin

I will say I was on ban island for for about 5 years between the first two and the last 4. I'm back on ban island again, hopefully for a long time.


----------



## Sweet Fire

5 and I'm pretty sure I'm done.

Black/SHW lamb jumbo classic
Dark grey/ light GHW lamb jumbo classic
Red/SHW lamb medium classic
Black/RHW lamb old medium boy
Black lamb clutch


----------



## TheAnaVega

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.



Perfection! I love your collection!! #pursegoals


----------



## FP03

8 bags, 2 WOCs, 9 SLGs ..... I should stop 
Been investing since 2007


----------



## nuf

4 bags, 1 WOC and 1 wallet. I should be ok because I have some more bags from different designers. But I consider O-case or clutch... Tell me I don't need them!!!


----------



## tootsieroll918

3 if the WOC is included as a bag  and a few accessories.

Can't wait to add another......


----------



## sacha1009

horibe said:


> i think i have previously posted a picture of my entire Chanel collection before, but i can't find it.  Anyhow, collected over many, many years
> 
> Chanel woc rose gold Iridescent 2017
> Chanel woc gold reissue 2013
> Chanel woc silver pewter reissue
> Chanel black patent golden class woc 2015?
> Chanel clutch with chain red lambskin
> Chanel clutch with chain black caviar
> Chanel cwc black sueded caviar
> Chanel chocolate bar black lambskin
> Chanel multiple chain strap vintage pochette
> Chanel cambon black on black pochette
> Chanel beige pochette
> Chanel beige lambskin hobo ultimate soft ligne bag
> Chanel black lambskin diamond stitch ultimate soft ligne hobo
> Chanel black vinyl hobo rodeo drive tote
> Chanel beige vinyl hobo rodeo drive tote
> Chanel beige patent classic double flap jumbo 2013
> Chanel reissue black jumbo 2011?
> Chanel brown travel line tote
> Chanel PM brown travel line tote
> Chanel round pochette beige travel ligne wristlet
> Chanel Paris coated goatskin sm flap 2015
> 3 vintage lambskin waist bags
> 
> SLG's
> black caviar small fold wallet ( i don't know what it's called)
> black caviar mini o case cosmetic bag
> black lambskin mini o case
> purple iridescent with multicolor hardware small zip wallet
> yellow lambskin small zip cardholder
> 
> still on my wishlist:  a silver evening bag in a WOC or CWC


Wow...just wow..lots of chanel [emoji4]


----------



## topglamchic

Glitterbomb,  lve your collection. I am also a fan of the seasonal/nontraditional pieces. I particularly love the Rainbow Boy with Silver Hardware and the Boy with PVC Chevron.

This forum is great because even when you choose to let a bag go it's great to see it in someone else's collection.


----------



## Keylocket

Bags:
Chanel Classic Caviar Jumbo SHW in Black 
Chanel Chevron Lambskin Mini Rectangular in Fuchsia 

SLGs:
Chanel Small Fold Wallet in Black Lambskin 
Chanel O Case Key Holder in Black Lambskin 
Chanel Cardholder in Light Pink Lambskin 
Chanel Mini O Case in Black Caviar 

Just started my collection in 2015, looking to add more bags to my collection soon!


----------



## lindaphan

My small collection.


----------



## Kendie26

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.


NOT "small!"...it's a SENSATIONAL collection!!! Really love each & every one of them but I'm definitely staring at your Boy in dead center (great positioning for him in your great staging/posing of bags!!) This is awesomeness!!


----------



## chicnfab

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


Wow that's so spectacular pieces!!! Lovely collection indeed ❤️


----------



## chicnfab

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.


Not small my dear.. it's beautiful collection and you have different colours to choose from..❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

tootsieroll918 said:


> 3 if the WOC is included as a bag  and a few accessories.
> 
> Can't wait to add another......


Lovely dear❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

QNX1992 said:


> Just added a Jumbo Single Flap SHW (bought preloved but in excellent condition for only 1/2 retail price[emoji847]) so now I have total of 4 Chanel bags -
> 3 Classic Medium Double Flaps and 1 Jumbo Single Flap.  They are all in Caviar leather. [emoji173]️[emoji171][emoji172][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833420
> View attachment 3833421


Lovely❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Quly

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.


I love them all!


----------



## MrsJLin

None.  Mainly Louis Vuitton and Goyard but I’m looking to broaden my collection by taking baby steps into the Chanel world Eeekkkkk!!!! I’m excited and scared so I’m going to start small with a card holder or wallet.  I have questions for those in the know...I don’t have a boutique around me and would like to purchase new 1.) is everyone’s SA they’re own prized little secret that doesn’t get shared or referred? If so how do I get one? Call a boutique and hope to make friends? ‍♀️ And 2.) im looking at the Boy card holder black on black but I see that was a Spring release.  Am I SOL for a new one? I want to learn please help me


----------



## MrsJLin

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


Are they all purchased new or preloved? I’m new to Chanel so I’m trying to do my research before diving in but I love the iridescent and rainbow hardware.


----------



## love2learn

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.


I wouldn't say small.  You have a very nice collection with variety and color.  Everything is beautiful and wonderful eye candy!!


----------



## Glitterbomb

MrsJLin said:


> Are they all purchased new or preloved? I’m new to Chanel so I’m trying to do my research before diving in but I love the iridescent and rainbow hardware.



Some were purchased new and some were purchased preloved from resellers with good reputation (like fashionphile). 

Chanel does a lot of seasonal bags....it can be difficult or even impossible to find the bag you want new, in a boutique.  I wanted a purple or green old medium boy with rainbow hardware when they first were released, but I was too late by a few months and I had to wait a year until I found one I wanted to purchase online that wasn't an insane price and seemed to be in excellent condition and that I felt safe purchasing (ie, didn't think it had a chance of being fake). 

However, if you are into iridescent bags and rainbow hardware and you want to purchase new, now is your time!!! Chanel currently has quite a few iridescent and metallic bags out, even some with rainbow hardware.


----------



## SacAchat

MrsJLin said:


> None.  Mainly Louis Vuitton and Goyard but I’m looking to broaden my collection by taking baby steps into the Chanel world Eeekkkkk!!!! I’m excited and scared so I’m going to start small with a card holder or wallet.  I have questions for those in the know...I don’t have a boutique around me and would like to purchase new 1.) is everyone’s SA they’re own prized little secret that doesn’t get shared or referred? If so how do I get one? Call a boutique and hope to make friends? ‍♀️ And 2.) im looking at the Boy card holder black on black but I see that was a Spring release.  Am I SOL for a new one? I want to learn please help me


SA's aren't a secret.  In fact, there are entire threads on SA referrals.  Check them out.  I don't have a boutique in my region either, so when I started out, I visited the posh mall 100 miles away to visit the department stores that carry Chanel.  They are a great resource for Chanel, but they can't get you the variety the boutiques have.  Over time, I've built up relationships with the SAs there and I am pretty loyal to them and they treat me well.  They get me on wait lists, invite me to special events, send me pictures of what comes in, and they know what I like and will set it aside for me.   As for the boutiques, I just called one closest to me and struck up a conversation with the person who answered the phone, who turned out to be great and is highly recommended here.  I asked about WOCs and she texted me pictures of what they had in stock.  I ended up buying two WOCs from her and the rest is history.  Now she locates hard to find items and classic bags for me that don't regularly turn up in the department stores.  It is a bit easier once you have a purchase history and are in their system.  I've been to the boutique since then, but we've never actually met in person because she was off duty at the time.  So in my experience, the SAs are great and really helpful, but with the long distance and the boutique you may want to start out small, like the SLG. As for the so black card holder, there might be a few of them circulating (if you have the code, you could call Chanel to locate it), but it might be hard to find the boy version.  Good luck!


----------



## MrsJLin

SacAchat said:


> SA's aren't a secret.  In fact, there are entire threads on SA referrals.  Check them out.  I don't have a boutique in my region either, so when I started out, I visited the posh mall 100 miles away to visit the department stores that carry Chanel.  They are a great resource for Chanel, but they can't get you the variety the boutiques have.  Over time, I've built up relationships with the SAs there and I am pretty loyal to them and they treat me well.  They get me on wait lists, invite me to special events, send me pictures of what comes in, and they know what I like and will set it aside for me.   As for the boutiques, I just called one closest to me and struck up a conversation with the person who answered the phone, who turned out to be great and is highly recommended here.  I asked about WOCs and she texted me pictures of what they had in stock.  I ended up buying two WOCs from her and the rest is history.  Now she locates hard to find items and classic bags for me that don't regularly turn up in the department stores.  It is a bit easier once you have a purchase history and are in their system.  I've been to the boutique since then, but we've never actually met in person because she was off duty at the time.  So in my experience, the SAs are great and really helpful, but with the long distance and the boutique you may want to start out small, like the SLG. As for the so black card holder, there might be a few of them circulating (if you have the code, you could call Chanel to locate it), but it might be hard to find the boy version.  Good luck!



Thank you for the information!! So Chanel doesn’t sell online anywhere, not even Saks or Bloomingdales? I tried to check online at those stores but had no luck so you just have to go into the department stores? Can you tell me which department stores they are in?


----------



## lindaphan

Kendie26 said:


> NOT "small!"...it's a SENSATIONAL collection!!! Really love each & every one of them but I'm definitely staring at your Boy in dead center (great positioning for him in your great staging/posing of bags!!) This is awesomeness!!


Thanks Kendie!


----------



## lindaphan

love2learn said:


> I wouldn't say small.  You have a very nice collection with variety and color.  Everything is beautiful and wonderful eye candy!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## lindaphan

Quly said:


> I love them all!


----------



## lindaphan

chicnfab said:


> Not small my dear.. it's beautiful collection and you have different colours to choose from..❤️❤️


Thank you!


----------



## SacAchat

MrsJLin said:


> Thank you for the information!! So Chanel doesn’t sell online anywhere, not even Saks or Bloomingdales? I tried to check online at those stores but had no luck so you just have to go into the department stores? Can you tell me which department stores they are in?


I think the only Chanel you can get online are sunglasses and cosmetics.   Chanel doesn't sell anything significant online (handbags, jewelry, ready-to-wear, other accessories) for the reasons that they want to remain exclusive and to have buyers experience the products in person.  You can always look at the Chanel website to get a sense of what is available each season, product codes, and pricing.  However, the website is not a comprehensive view of what exactly is available.  Chanel doesn't allow any partner department stores to sell products online and is very protective of how their product is viewed and presented (so SAs can't use social media to sell products, for example).  For in-person experience, Chanel is available in the US  at Bloomingdales (NYC and South Coast Plaza/ LA only), Bergdorf Goodman, some specialty stores in the NYC area, and select Saks, Nieman Marcus and Nordstrom.  The Chanel website has a store locator tool that is very helpful.  Show us what you get!


----------



## MrsJLin

SacAchat said:


> I think the only Chanel you can get online are sunglasses and cosmetics.   Chanel doesn't sell anything significant online (handbags, jewelry, ready-to-wear, other accessories) for the reasons that they want to remain exclusive and to have buyers experience the products in person.  You can always look at the Chanel website to get a sense of what is available each season, product codes, and pricing.  However, the website is not a comprehensive view of what exactly is available.  Chanel doesn't allow any partner department stores to sell products online and is very protective of how their product is viewed and presented (so SAs can't use social media to sell products, for example).  For in-person experience, Chanel is available in the US  at Bloomingdales (NYC and South Coast Plaza/ LA only), Bergdorf Goodman, some specialty stores in the NYC area, and select Saks, Nieman Marcus and Nordstrom.  The Chanel website has a store locator tool that is very helpful.  Show us what you get!


So are the SA’s that are sending clients pictures of what they have in the store not supposed to be doing that? I’m only asking out of curiosity because I’m looking to find myself a good and reliable SA.  At the moment I’m looking into a cardholder (i love my SLG’s but I have yet to break into the world of Chanel...until now ).  Since you’ve been so helpful maybe you can answer another question for me .  Is SO black (thats black with black hardware right?) harder to come by than say black with gold hardware?


----------



## SacAchat

MrsJLin said:


> So are the SA’s that are sending clients pictures of what they have in the store not supposed to be doing that? I’m only asking out of curiosity because I’m looking to find myself a good and reliable SA.  At the moment I’m looking into a cardholder (i love my SLG’s but I have yet to break into the world of Chanel...until now ).  Since you’ve been so helpful maybe you can answer another question for me .  Is SO black (thats black with black hardware right?) harder to come by than say black with gold hardware?


I think they can text pictures for informational purposes, but they can't post products on Facebook or the like.  So black is harder to get than black/gold, which is part of the permanent line. But you're in luck.  I just saw the list for Cruise season (comes out in Nov) and there will be a so black Boy coming out.  That means there will be matching SLGs!


----------



## MrsJLin

SacAchat said:


> I think they can text pictures for informational purposes, but they can't post products on Facebook or the like.  So black is harder to get than black/gold, which is part of the permanent line. But you're in luck.  I just saw the list for Cruise season (comes out in Nov) and there will be a so black Boy coming out.  That means there will be matching SLGs!


Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! I’m so excited.  So i guess I should wait! Thank you for all this wonderful information


----------



## SacAchat

MrsJLin said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh!!!! I’m so excited.  So i guess I should wait! Thank you for all this wonderful information



Check out #52 of this thread.

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/cruise-2018.969573/page-4#post-31725675


----------



## JanDottzzzzzzzi

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


Stunning collection!


----------



## Bunnie.863

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.



I am drooling so hard over your collection lol Wow, they are all GORGEOUS! All of the iridescent and shiny is making me speachless


----------



## Ramai

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.


Lovely collection.


----------



## Ramai

Miss_Dawn said:


> Such a lot of lovely bags!!
> 
> I have a very small family. My HG, black caviar classic m/l with GHW and a matching long wallet. It may seem strange when others have so many lovely Chanels, but I feel quite content with my one. This is the one I wanted for many years and having bought it, I'm happy


Beautiful!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Ramai said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Decarlas

BagsbunnyNYC said:


> I currently own 9:
> - Black medium lambskin flap in gold and black medium patent leather flap in gun metal
> - Vintage brown lambskin jumbo and vintage black lambskin jumbo xl
> - In business flap
> - Just mademoiselle bowling tote
> - Vintage navy tote
> - Vintage three way clutch
> - Vintage caviar camera bag
> 
> As you can tell, I'm a vintage fan...
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Hi,

What series is your black flap mini? Where in the Chanel hot stamp?


----------



## hephephippo

SacAchat said:


> I think they can text pictures for informational purposes, but they can't post products on Facebook or the like.  So black is harder to get than black/gold, which is part of the permanent line. But you're in luck.  I just saw the list for Cruise season (comes out in Nov) and there will be a so black Boy coming out.  That means there will be matching SLGs!


I'm a Chanel noob - my first love is Celine. But I spotted a Boy Chanel in NYC streets and fell in love. I'm in the market for a Chanel and ready to pull the trigger but since it will be my first Chanel - I'm being picky. I saw some So Black pieces and I'm in love too.. so I'm debating on getting two pieces - on So Black and another Chanel in a nice color. That said -- do you know around what dates the Cruise Season will drop?  

As I'm trying to learn more about Chanel products, circulation, tips on how/where/best time to shop -- do you have any advice? I typically shop at Saks. I can do Bloomingdale's too. What's the advantage of a department store over boutique or vice versa? Help!


----------



## sacha1009

I have 1..


----------



## MsCandice

These are spectacular!!
I used to be a classics only kind of gal but lately I am realizing that I need some fun pieces that make my heart sing and my outfits pop. It’s much easier playing it safe but after the umpteenth neutral, goes-with-everything bag safe starts to feel more like stupid than safe. I’ve recently sold a dark brown GST and dark brown jumbo...time for something fun. 


Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


----------



## LouieBal

2 bags, lots of accessories.


----------



## amna72

Just found this thread I have far too many and am in process of selling some of my bags in order to reduce my collection by the end of next year I don't know all the names of my seasonal bags, but will post the pictures below


----------



## amna72

My So black collection


----------



## amna72

My precious Gaby´s


----------



## amna72

My medium bags


----------



## amna72

My small bags


----------



## amna72

Seasonal bags


----------



## amna72

More seasonal bags


----------



## amna72

Beige bags


----------



## amna72

White bags


----------



## amna72

My basic SLG´s


----------



## amna72

Reissue SLG´s


----------



## amna72

Most recent purchases


----------



## Kendie26

amna72 said:


> My So black collection


Wow you have an AMAZING collection amna! Just scrolled thru all of your beautiful picsYour So Black family is my very favorite


----------



## MarLie

amna72 said:


> White bags



What a collection you have! Your white bag collection is my favorite[emoji4]


----------



## mcfgatz

Total of 4 chanel bags so far.
All the standard basics.

1. Chanel Boy WOC w/ GHW
2. Chanel Square Mini w/ LGHW
3. Chanel Medium/Large Classic Flap w/ GHW
4. Chanel 2.55 Reissue, Size 225 w/ GHW


----------



## kemi

lindaphan said:


> My small collection.



Lovely collection!


----------



## kemi

MrsJLin said:


> None.  Mainly Louis Vuitton and Goyard but I’m looking to broaden my collection by taking baby steps into the Chanel world Eeekkkkk!!!! I’m excited and scared so I’m going to start small with a card holder or wallet.  I have questions for those in the know...I don’t have a boutique around me and would like to purchase new 1.) is everyone’s SA they’re own prized little secret that doesn’t get shared or referred? If so how do I get one? Call a boutique and hope to make friends? ‍♀️ And 2.) im looking at the Boy card holder black on black but I see that was a Spring release.  Am I SOL for a new one? I want to learn please help me



I personally don’t have an SA. I just walk into any boutique and ask for what i want. So far, this system has worked out for me with no issues


----------



## Steph5487

I have 4 bags and 1 SLG so far and want to add more to my collection.  M babies so far include:

1) Classic Flap M/L in Black Caviar with GHW
2) Zip away Clutch in metallic silver with antique GHW
3) Class Flap Jumbo in Navy Caviar with SHW
4) WOC in Iridescent purple with Rainbow HW 
5) SLG zip card holder in Silver Lambskin  with two tone HW


----------



## Dextersmom

amna72 said:


> Most recent purchases


I second Kendie.....what a beautiful and varied collection you have!! It would be hard for me to let any of these beauties go.  Thank you for sharing with us.


----------



## Elaria

7


----------



## MBUIOGVA

8 bags and 4 slg


----------



## Annie14

i bought my first chanel bag in February... an and then i wanted more!!!!
now i own 2 WOCs, a So Black Boy and a Vintage tote....


----------



## amna72

Kendie26 said:


> Wow you have an AMAZING collection amna! Just scrolled thru all of your beautiful picsYour So Black family is my very favorite



Thank you very much Kendie, you are always oh so kind


----------



## amna72

MarLie said:


> What a collection you have! Your white bag collection is my favorite[emoji4]



Thanks  a lot


----------



## amna72

Dextersmom said:


> I second Kendie.....what a beautiful and varied collection you have!! It would be hard for me to let any of these beauties go.  Thank you for sharing with us.



Thank you, let us see how far I will get with my plan next year


----------



## Anna Bizzi

I have 7 amazing beauties


----------



## JLbb

I have

GST in black caviar SHW
Old medium boy in black caviar RHW
Mini coco handle in black caviar GHW
Reissue 224 in burgundy calf skin GHW
Mini square in black lamb skin GHW

SLG

L zip wallet in black caviar GHW
Card holder in black caviar GHW
Mini o case in black calf skin BHW

Wishing to add small classic flap


----------



## amna72

Anna Bizzi said:


> I have 7 amazing beauties




You said it very well, your beauties are really amazing I like your video too


----------



## gugu87

So far I have only 3


----------



## gugu87

Glitterbomb said:


> View attachment 3835141
> View attachment 3835137
> 
> 
> Bags, in no particular order:
> M/L Classic Flap Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Small Classic Flap Metallic Purple with Iridescent Crystals with Aged Gold Hardware
> 226 Reissue Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Double Carry Iridescent Purple with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Holographic PVC Chevron with Silver Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Metallic Green with Rainbow Hardware
> Old Medium Boy Iridescent So Black with Black Hardware
> Small Boy Rainbow with Silver Hardware
> Mini Iridescent Turquoise with Shiny Ruthenium Hardware
> Black WoC with Crystals with Gold Hardware
> 
> SLGs:
> Iridescent Light Gold/Rose Gold Chevron Cardholder
> iridescent Turquoise Snap Wallet
> Turquoise Cardholder
> Small Iridescent So Black Zip Wallet
> 
> I love them all so much.
> 
> I do want to get some more classic, traditional, less trendy (iridescent/rainbow hardware/etc) pieces...but at the same time I'm also currently attempting to add an old medium boy iridescent purple with rainbow hardware and a m/l classic flap so black to my collection. So I suppose  traditional pieces will have to wait.


How  do you find the small classic ? Is it a big difference from classic m/l ?


----------



## pairin

Had 5, sold two classic flaps. Now have only 3 as I'm moving to Hermes.


----------



## JadaStormy

Chanel Newbie here!
1 bag, 1 SLG. I want to get the 18c iridescent mini and I think that will be it for me. (Hmm, I guess technically the WOC is an SLG...) I mostly buy LV, but I wanted to add some Chanel pieces to my collection.


----------



## Sawerar

I have 12. I love every single one.


----------



## Nancy Wong

amna72 said:


> My medium bags


I like these the most! Really fabulous!


----------



## Nancy Wong

These are my babies! Merry Christmas!


----------



## Glitterbomb

gugu87 said:


> How  do you find the small classic ? Is it a big difference from classic m/l ?



Hi, I was really lucky and in the Chanel department of Neiman Marcus and my SA opened the cabinets....and I spotted the small classic. It was from a couple seasons ago. It is a seasonal piece and single flap. In my opinion, the m/l doesn't hold that much more than the small, and the small doesn't hold much more than the mini. I do however really enjoy the single flap of this particular piece, because that allows it to fit a little bit more than a small typically would. Hope that helps!


----------



## Kendie26

Nancy Wong said:


> These are my babies! Merry Christmas!


What a gorgeous, drool worthy collection!! LOVE every single one of them...the 1 on the bottom right is intriguing w/ that stitching!


----------



## Nancy Wong

Kendie26 said:


> What a gorgeous, drool worthy collection!! LOVE every single one of them...the 1 on the bottom right is intriguing w/ that stitching!


Thanks Kendie! It was my very first Chanel and it was a seasonal item may be 15 years ago ☺️. I remember it was about $1350.


----------



## Vanana

Nancy Wong said:


> These are my babies! Merry Christmas!


Oh I love your shiny vintage babies!!! Merry Christmas


----------



## shoppermomof4

I have 28 and treasure them all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. My weakness is minis tho


----------



## Swissmiss2000

shoppermomof4 said:


> I have 28 and treasure them all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. My weakness is minis tho


28?! That's a lot to love Can you post a picture of your wonderful collection so we can admire?


----------



## Nancy Wong

Swissmiss2000 said:


> 28?! That's a lot to love Can you post a picture of your wonderful collection so we can admire?





shoppermomof4 said:


> I have 28 and treasure them all [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️. My weakness is minis tho



I wanna see too!!!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Nancy Wong said:


> I wanna see too!!!



Working on it tomorrow.  Lil case of flu [emoji40].    Thanks ladies[emoji173]️. Happy new year and hopefully lotsa new [emoji162] year[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

shoppermomof4 said:


> Working on it tomorrow.  Lil case of flu [emoji40].    Thanks ladies[emoji173]️. Happy new year and hopefully lotsa new [emoji162] year[emoji173]️


Sorry you are not feeling well/speedy recovery....maybe doing your Chanel family photo for us will totally lift your spirits & make that flu run away fast!


----------



## ladyfarquaad

I have 15 so far I think.. 

1. Black m/l classic flap (lambskin, SHW) - my very first, bought in 2010 in Paris, right before my 21st birthday  

2. Black GST (caviar, GHW) - bought in 2013 in London 

3. Beige Claire Jumbo classic flap (caviar, GHW) - bought in 2014 as a 25th birthday present from my then fiancé, now husband 

4. Gold mini boy (stingray, GHW) - bought in 2014 in London on my honeymoon  

5. Maroon/burgundy seasonal quilted whipstitched flap bag (sueded calfskin, GHW) - bought in 2015 in London

6. Orange chevron seasonal flap mini bag (calfskin, GHW) - bought in 2015 in London 

7. Black reissue 225 (distressed calfskin, GHW) - bought in 2015 in London

8. Tweed reissue 225 (GHW) - bought in 2015 in Dubai 

9. Grey casual journey flap bag (calfskin, RHW) - bought in 2016 

10. Plum (I don’t know the real name!) jumbo classic flap (lambskin, light gold hw) - bought in London in 2016 

11. Black and navy blue woc (lambskin, GHW) - bought in London in 2016 

12. Black jumbo classic flap (caviar, GHW) - bought in London in 2017 

13. Blue new medium boy bag (python, GHW) - bought in London in 2017 

14. Grey/black Deauville tote bag (canvas, SHW) - bought in London in 2017 

15. Turquoise m/l classic flap (caviar, SHW) - bought in London in 2017 

I’ve been very lucky so far, but I feel like I need to work on curating my collection a bit since I feel like I have most of my “basics” covered. My favourites by far are my classic flaps - I particularly like the jumbo size even though I’m fairly small (166cm/52 kilos) because I think my personal style is quite casual rather than ladylike.


----------



## ittybitty

4 bags, 1 WOC and 1 phone holder with chain ( and a few slgs)


----------



## South Beach

amna72 said:


> Most recent purchases



Wow, wow, wow! You have a great collection! 
I am curious do you have the entire collection on a separate insurance type of policy or just under your home owners policy? TIA


----------



## diva lee

I have a total of 6 Chanel bags, purchased over the last 7 years:

1. Black Caviar Jumbo SHW, single flap
2. Black Caviar Jumbo GHW, double flap
3. Black Caviar Boy Bag Old Medium GHW
4. Black Calfskin Reissue 226 GHW
5. Black Caviar WOC GHW
6. Black Caviar M/L GHW

I’m hoping to score a black caviar mini with gold hardware whenever they reappear in stores (lol, I obviously love the combo of black with gold hardware as it works perfectly with my wardrobe and jewelry). I’d also love to add a beige claire M/L with gold hardware for the summertime.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

CPA said:


> View attachment 3735632
> View attachment 3735633
> 
> A few from my collection





CPA said:


> View attachment 3735647
> View attachment 3735648
> View attachment 3735649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More Chanel....


H O L Y . M O L Y ! ! ! @CPA
Phenomenal collection!!!!!! Someone mentioned 60+ bags, HOLY SMOKE!!!! ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️ ❤️
How do you keep track of your beautiful bags?


----------



## DutchGirl007

2016 Lambskin Tote w/ Ruthenium [emoji173]️
2017 Stud Wars calfskin single flap [emoji173]️
2018 Cruise Caviar Tote [emoji173]️


----------



## Cat.A

I have just a Chanel WOC black caviar GHW and love her to death! 
I would like to have a bigger collection because I love ❤️ Chanel. My next purchase will be in June for my birthday and I really want a rectangular mini but very hard to get because it's seasonal and in Florence, where I live, there's only ☝️ pretty little store. 
We will see!


----------



## img

I only started purchasing Chanel in 2017.  I have two.  A WOC and a classic M/L flap.  Both in black caviar with SHW.  I have tons of LV, some Prada and Chloe too.  My 2018 resolution is to enjoy the bags I have and not buy anything new. I'm doing great so far LOL.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.  
Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


----------



## BagLadyT

amna72 said:


> Most recent purchases



What a collection!!


----------



## Nancy Wong

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!



OMG! You are the luckiest girl in the world! Such a beautiful collection! I love your pink tone chevron series!


----------



## More bags

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


Amazing collection- thanks for sharing pics! Which ones do you use most often?


----------



## nuf

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


WOW! What a beautiful collection! I would pick few pieces, just like in a boutique. I love your color scale! I probably love your flame red o case the most.


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

Only 5 so far...
Black calfskin small Gabrielle hobo bag (18C)
Black caviar mini Classic flap w/LGHW (17C)
White caviar mini Classic  flap w/LGHW (17C)
Red lambskin Boy woc w/GHW (16K)
Blue caviar Boy woc w/GHW (16B)

Wish I can add something grey and beige mini bags to my collection!


----------



## shoppermomof4

Thanks so much ladies your so kind [emoji173]️.  I prolly use my minis the most and of course I love my denim tote to haul all the kiddo stuff in on full on ‘mom days’.  My other fave is Hermes.... so my poor chanel sits more these days.   But I still [emoji173]️.  
Have a super fab week[emoji7]. And thank you again for letting me share as my chanel peeps are hard to find where I live.


----------



## shoppermomof4

Mei Kuan Im said:


> Only 5 so far...
> Black calfskin small Gabrielle hobo bag (18C)
> Black caviar mini Classic flap w/LGHW (17C)
> White caviar mini Classic  flap w/LGHW (17C)
> Red lambskin Boy woc w/GHW (16K)
> Blue caviar Boy woc w/GHW (16B)
> 
> Wish I can add something grey and beige mini bags to my collection!



You have great taste... I’m so jealous of your white mini caviar.... that’s Been in my list[emoji173]️.  Along with the gray jumbo I just missed out in this last season.


----------



## Mei Kuan Im

shoppermomof4 said:


> You have great taste... I’m so jealous of your white mini caviar.... that’s Been in my list[emoji173]️.  Along with the gray jumbo I just missed out in this last season.


Thank you dear!


----------



## Kendie26

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


Good Glory Bee!!!! Speechless in the best sense! Thanks for letting us see such eye candy...love all these pics &bags. Totally staring at the blue tote, burgundy chevron CF & Vanity case....OMG FABULOUS!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


You have a very beautiful collection!!  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.  I am intrigued by the black quilted oval bag in your last shot and would love to know more about it.  If you have a moment, I would love to know what this bag is called and how long that strap is.  Thank you.


----------



## Zoe_S

I have 5.
1. Black m/l classic flap
2. Black medium LeBoy
3. Green velvet mini LeBoy 
4. Nude medium coco handle
5. Black Gabrielle clutch


----------



## shoppermomof4

Dextersmom said:


> You have a very beautiful collection!!  Thank you so much for sharing it with us.  I am intrigued by the black quilted oval bag in your last shot and would love to know more about it.  If you have a moment, I would love to know what this bag is called and how long that strap is.  Thank you.



Thank you!   It’s actually a fanny pack!   I couldn’t help myself being a product of the 80’s I couldn’t
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 resist.   Although prolly not my best purchases.    I realized I also left my chanel backpack out another nostalgic purchase [emoji7].


----------



## Nancy Wong

shoppermomof4 said:


> Thank you!   It’s actually a fanny pack!   I couldn’t help myself being a product of the 80’s I couldn’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923735
> View attachment 3923736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resist.   Although prolly not my best purchases.    I realized I also left my chanel backpack out another nostalgic purchase [emoji7].


And the Chanel shoes behind! You have multiple pairs in the same style?


----------



## shoppermomof4

Nancy Wong said:


> And the Chanel shoes behind! You have multiple pairs in the same style?



Yes same style but diff colors [emoji173]️.  I’m addicted to chanel shoes too.  
But I’m on ban island after the chanel sale sadly [emoji51].  Luckily I get to come here and see everyone’s else’s goodies tho


----------



## lilmissmeca

img said:


> I only started purchasing Chanel in 2017.  I have two.  A WOC and a classic M/L flap.  Both in black caviar with SHW.  I have tons of LV, some Prada and Chloe too.  My 2018 resolution is to enjoy the bags I have and not buy anything new. I'm doing great so far LOL.


I am seriously cracking up about your 2018 resolution and the fact that you’re doing great sticking to it...three days in to the year!  I also started buying Chanel in 2017. I bought my first one on September 1st, and it was downhill from there...two m/l classic flaps, one 2.55, one mini rectangular, two WOCs, and three SLGs by the time December 1st rolled around . I promptly hightailed it to ban island! So hopefully you and I can share that resolution


----------



## Vanana

Zoe_S said:


> I have 5.
> 1. Black m/l classic flap
> 2. Black medium LeBoy
> 3. Green velvet mini LeBoy
> 4. Nude medium coco handle
> 5. Black Gabrielle clutch


I’m so curious what the green velvet boy looks like!! It must be gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


Thanks for the gorgeous photos! So which boutique do you live in again?   I started trying to/wanting to say which ones i like the most and then realize there are too many.

By the way this is first time I see someone with that vinyl/rubber Material one with the raincoat! Did you buy it for purpose of bad weather? What are your thoughts on it?


----------



## shoppermomof4

Vanana said:


> Thanks for the gorgeous photos! So which boutique do you live in again?   I started trying to/wanting to say which ones i like the most and then realize there are too many.
> 
> By the way this is first time I see someone with that vinyl/rubber Material one with the raincoat! Did you buy it for purpose of bad weather? What are your thoughts on it?



Thank u!  Yes I bought the raincoat with the ‘idea’ of using when I visit rainy Seattle [emoji943].   I thought it was also a unusual classic look bag with a twist.    
Love all the beautiful bags on here and so appreciate my fellow chanel gals!  Happy New Years lovelies!


----------



## Dextersmom

shoppermomof4 said:


> Thank you!   It’s actually a fanny pack!   I couldn’t help myself being a product of the 80’s I couldn’t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3923735
> View attachment 3923736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resist.   Although prolly not my best purchases.    I realized I also left my chanel backpack out another nostalgic purchase [emoji7].


That has got to be the cutest fannypack in the world!! So cute and thank you for the additional pic's.  I like your backpack a lot too.


----------



## Zoe_S

Vanana said:


> I’m so curious what the green velvet boy looks like!! It must be gorgeous!



Thank you! Here are the photos. It is really small but cute.


----------



## happy_moon

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!



Wow, your closets look like closets at chanel stores! [emoji7] amazing collection!


----------



## happy_moon

I have 7:
Black caviar M/L classic flap
Black caviar jumbo classic flap
Black caviar mini classic flap
Black lambskin medium le boy 
Silver calfskin 226 reissue
Black propeller flap bag (seasonal)
Red caviar classic WOC

I seldom use my jumbo and le boy, and use others regularly. So I kinda don’t know what to do with these two....


----------



## Vanana

Zoe_S said:


> Thank you! Here are the photos. It is really small but cute.
> 
> View attachment 3924456
> View attachment 3924457
> View attachment 3924458


Wow don’t know if it’s my screen but this almost looks like a serene Tiffany blue!!!


----------



## Buttercup118

amna72 said:


> My precious Gaby´s



Really love the beige with the red interior.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!


Love the blue shopper and the turquoise flap. Lovely collection.


----------



## ChrisDao

Oh boy, I finally took a look inside my closet to count and scared myself...I had no idea this Chanel addiction could catch up, so fast. My body count below:

5 WoC's
1 Reissue
4 Jumbo Flaps
1 GST
6 Le Boys

If o-cases count as "bags," since I use them instead of a bag on days where I feel like going light.

6 o-case pouches

22. YIKES. 

Maybe I don't need to purchase another Chanel for a while...I was eyeing either a mini or MAYBE the Gabrielle since I'm still on the fence about both.


----------



## nuf

ChrisDao said:


> Oh boy, I finally took a look inside my closet to count and scared myself...I had no idea this Chanel addiction could catch up, so fast. My body count below:
> 
> 5 WoC's
> 1 Reissue
> 4 Jumbo Flaps
> 1 GST
> 6 Le Boys
> 
> If o-cases count as "bags," since I use them instead of a bag on days where I feel like going light.
> 
> 6 o-case pouches
> 
> 22. YIKES.
> 
> Maybe I don't need to purchase another Chanel for a while...I was eyeing either a mini or MAYBE the Gabrielle since I'm still on the fence about both.


Wow! Please, could you show us your o cases? I love them!


----------



## DutchGirl007

Your list made me look too.... oh man...I scared myself.

2.55 Chevron So Black 
Stud Wars single flap 
Calf skin Ruthenium Tote
—-
Classic caviar burgundy card snap case
[emoji170] Boy aqua blu color snap card case
chevron so black card case
 calf skin burgundy zip case
—-
 lambskin medium O-case
[emoji171] lambskin medium O-case 
[emoji171] lambskin small cosmetic case 
—
Jewelry
1 Brooch
3 Earrings
2 Necklaces

Holy S**t... I’ve got some awesome investments! I’m good for awhile ...
I haven’t even used my newest baby, the 2.55, She still is curved on the bottom and won’t stand up yet.
Feel blessed and lucky, & always stay humble.  [emoji120]


----------



## ManilaMama

1. Beige caviar GST with GHW
2. Black caviar Jumbo with GHW
3. Black caviar small Boy with GHW
4. Metallic pink lambskin mini with SHW
5. Vintage black lambskin small flap with GHW (from my mom)

That’s all, folks! I’m a satisfied with those and won’t be buying any more due to price increases. (Unless I win the Lotto). Hehe


----------



## LouisV76

5 - and love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Serva1

Admiring everyone’s beautiful collections. I have 3 and they work well for me so no need to buy more.


----------



## BreathAir

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ok so...I don't remember well what I posted here last time and I guess it was around 24 bags or so...in 2016, then I stopped to count ( i just didn't want to face my addiction level as I don't have a therapist yet...   lol
> 
> ( I've got an encouragement by dear sweet member Kendie's words "bring it on"  ) So here it is,
> What I have for now....,
> 
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Silver HW -2013 ( year of the bag and the purchase )
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin Gold HW -2013
> Classic M/L flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Caviar Gold HW 2013
> Classic Jumbo double flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2014
> Classic Small flap Black Lambskin Silver HW 2011
> Classic Reissue 225 Black distressed leather Antique Gold HW -2015
> 
> GST Black Silver HW - 2013
> PST Black Silver HW - 2013
> Boy Old medium Black Chevron Calfskin RHW - 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Rectangular :
> Black Caviar 14S Silver HW - 2014
> Red Caviar 14C Silver HW - 2014 ( repurchased in 2016 )
> Red Patent 16B RHW - 2016
> Black Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Green Lambskin 16B RHW - 2016
> Purple patent 16S Silver HW 2016
> 
> Mini Flap Square --
> Black Caviar Gold HW - 2009/2010
> Black Caviar 14B Silver HW - 2014
> Black Lambskin 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> Red Caviar Chevron 16S Silver HW - 2016
> Blue Lambskin Silver HW - 2016
> Ivory White Caviar 17C Light Gold HW - 2016
> 
> Clutch Timeless kiss lock Black Caviar Gold HW 2016
> WOC Half Moon Black Caviar Silver HW 2013
> WOC Red Caviar Chevron Silver HW 2016
> 
> Watch -
> J12 Black ceramic 33mm diamond maker 2015
> Boy-friend steel set with diamonds and alligator strap 2016
> 
> 7 SLG ( SLG = small leather goods : wallets & card case & key case  ) 2013 ~ 2016
> 14 shoes - 6 boots, 4 espadrilles, 4 flats,
> 6 Necklaces & pendants, 5 Brooches, 19 Earrings,
> 4 Hair clips, A few scarves.
> 
> And plus 10 vintage bags -
> Classic M/L flap Black Lambskin both Gold HW and Silver HW purchased in 1996 & 1997  ( both are my first Chanel purchase when I was 20  ) and other a few bags all purchased in 1998 ~ 2001. Now it's called as vintage.
> 
> I purchased all my bags brand new from Chanel boutique and retail dept stores except only 1 preloved one which is 14C Red mini in 2016...
> I'll probably add a few more lambskin flaps or minis or calfskin boys whichever upcoming season's collections and the right shade of red colors that would make my heart beat ❤️
> Thank you for letting me share my addiction  ( collections with passion  )


Hello Shopgirl4cc, You have an amazing classic collection! I saw your famous thread of your Red Chanel's collection but i had no idea your entire collection...wow i admire! ❤️


----------



## ChanelCanuck

shoppermomof4 said:


> Finally feeling better from [emoji40].   Here are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3922901
> View attachment 3922902
> View attachment 3922903
> View attachment 3922904
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my baby girls.   I guess I had few extra as I counted 31[emoji3].  I’m not best picture taker so excuse my bad pics.    As u will be able see I love mini[emoji173]️.
> Thanks for letting me share ladies[emoji7]. Happy new year!



 #chanellifegoals !!!!  Love, love, love.  Question - what shelves (or is it a cabinet?) do you use to store your bags?  I'm looking to change up my bag storing system and looking for ideas for how to display and store in a practical way! I love your layout!


----------



## Sandyhk

LouisV76 said:


> View attachment 3947660
> 
> 5 - and love them all[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Wow...Lovely collection 
would you mind telling me what is the size of Black re-issue and black CF ?
TIA


----------



## LouisV76

Sandyhk said:


> Wow...Lovely collection
> would you mind telling me what is the size of Black re-issue and black CF ?
> TIA



thank you! both cf are jumbos and the reissue is the 227[emoji2]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BreathAir said:


> Hello Shopgirl4cc, You have an amazing classic collection! I saw your famous thread of your Red Chanel's collection but i had no idea your entire collection...wow i admire! ❤️


Thank you so much for your sweet compliment... @BreathAir I think this post is about 1 year ago...? Oh wow...I actually have gotten a few more afterward... ( 12A red ml, 17B red mini, 2 more reissues..etc.) and my wish list is almost competed...
Btw, I really like your user name  that makes me want to go back to Yoga


----------



## katka.m

Just one. WOC reissue in grey/silver.


----------



## pugprincess

Just one.. WOC in iridescent black.


----------



## girlhasbags

I just found this thread and counted mine I have 11. Is that too many?


----------



## Swissmiss2000

girlhasbags said:


> I just found this thread and counted mine I have 11. Is that too many?


----------



## Swissmiss2000

Well, you can never have too many Chanel bags..... Do you have a photo to share of your collection ?


----------



## stylistbydesign

It’s so funny to see when I first posted on this thread in 2012,  I owned 3 Chanel bags.  6 years down the rabbit hole, I no longer own 2 of the original 3 (just refined what I love and will use), but my total count is at 18.  I shock even myself with my obsession......but I love them all!!!


----------



## mmcjm

hi ladies. anyone have a med /large classic BLACK flap with silver hardware in BOTH caviar and lambskin???

I recently bought a caviar and didnt even know my 10 year old lambskin was actually in med/large! I thought it was small size cos lambskin looks smaller!!
Now i have REGRET!!I bought the  exact same bag.. !!! my moneey is gone!!!! T.T  should I keep it???? its exactly the same but different leather!! :*(


----------



## Zzyzx

I got rid of all but 3 bags, because I never used them.  But now I'm sort of regretting that.  The outrageous price increases actually makes them worth "investing" in.  I belatedly heard about the last increase.  It's like buying a house, you know the price will go up and you'll get your $$ back or more (if it's a classic) when you sell it.


----------



## katlina

1.


----------



## ashin121

mmcjm said:


> hi ladies. anyone have a med /large classic BLACK flap with silver hardware in BOTH caviar and lambskin???
> 
> I recently bought a caviar and didnt even know my 10 year old lambskin was actually in med/large! I thought it was small size cos lambskin looks smaller!!
> Now i have REGRET!!I bought the  exact same bag.. !!! my moneey is gone!!!! T.T  should I keep it???? its exactly the same but different leather!! :*(


Theres tons of people who buy the same bag in different leather but same color. I think it just depends on the person. If you regret it, then return it.


----------



## Disisd

Sparkletastic said:


> I purchased my first Chanel just under 18 months ago and said it would be my only one. (Who could want more than one quilted bag??? LOL!)
> 
> Well, whoops! Fast forward and now I have a total of 8 Chanel leather goods items: 7 bags and 1 SLG. I just looooove single flap jumbos.
> 
> *Single Classic Flap Jumbos*
> • 10c Red caviar w/shw
> • Black patent w/shw
> • Gunmetal grey lamb w/shw & '07 bijoux chain
> • Ivory glazed lamb w/shw & '08 bijoux chain
> 
> *M/L Double Classic Flaps *
> • Pearlized grey lamb w/old ghw
> 
> *Le Boy*
> • Light gold perforated lamb in new medium w/ghw
> 
> *Totes*
> • Iridescent beige lamb w/ black calf trim and
> old GHW
> 
> *SLG*
> • Fuchsia Caviar card case
> 
> I'm very happy and content with my collection.  I think I'm finished collecting Chanel leather goods except for possibly a tbd color SF jumbo with real gold plated HW and maybe another SLG in cobalt or silver.


How’s your perforated lambskin Le boy holding? Updates on wear and tear please? How does  it compare with the lambskin flap use and wear-wise? Thank you!


----------



## Disisd

I have 6 bags and 1 slg. 

Classic flap pink lambskin shw jumbo
Classic flap black caviar gold hardware jumbo 

Mini flap red lambskin ghw 

Red caviar shoulder bag gold hardware

Yellow boy chevron caviar silver hardware wallet on chain
Blue patent silver hardware wallet on chain

Boy brown caviar wallet/card holder slg


----------



## Disisd

Disisd said:


> I have 6 bags and 1 slg.
> 
> Classic flap pink lambskin shw jumbo
> Classic flap black caviar gold hardware jumbo
> 
> Mini flap red lambskin ghw
> 
> Red caviar shoulder bag gold hardware
> 
> Yellow boy chevron caviar silver hardware wallet on chain
> Blue patent silver hardware wallet on chain
> 
> Boy brown caviar wallet/card holder slg


----------



## Disisd

Disisd said:


> I have 6 bags and 1 slg.
> 
> Classic flap pink lambskin shw jumbo
> Classic flap black caviar gold hardware jumbo
> 
> Mini flap red lambskin ghw
> 
> Red caviar shoulder bag gold hardware
> 
> Yellow boy chevron caviar silver hardware wallet on chain
> Blue patent silver hardware wallet on chain
> 
> Boy brown caviar wallet/card holder slg


----------



## Disisd

Yellow WOC chevron. My only new chanel. Rest were all pre-loved.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Disisd said:


> How’s your perforated lambskin Le boy holding? Updates on wear and tear please? How does  it compare with the lambskin flap use and wear-wise? Thank you!


The perforated Boy is holding up beautifully. I’ve worn it more than I expected and even took it as my primary bag on a weekend trip.  

It’s wear profile is similar to my (relatively older) lamb single flap jumbos. No muss / no fuss. I wouldn’t be careless with these bags. But with normal, reasonably caring wear, I haven’t had problems with any of them. 

In contrast my newer (3 yo) lamb M/L has some minor creasing from where I pressed on the bag to close it. 

Bottom line, I heartily endorse the lamb Boy and wouldn’t hesitate to get a second.


----------



## Vanana

katlina said:


> 1.


Yeah right......


----------



## Vanana

Less than CPA has.. pretty sure 
The diversion to CJs and RTW “helped” slow down the bag collection a bit


----------



## jpezmom

I have 1 black jumbo classic flap in caviar at this time.  Am on the waiting list for the bag I really, really have wanted -- 226 Reissue in black with gold hw.  I was distracted with other other Chanel bag purchases (both sold) but know deep down I NEED the Reissue.   Hoping to have 2 Chanel bags in the next few weeks!!


----------



## Mosman

I still have 6:
1. Trendy cc black med
2. Classic Flap M/L blue
3. Flap bag med black
4. Rec mini black
5. Tote black
6. Classic Flap M/L red.

Try to depart mini and red CL med (this red is regretful shade of red, and mini never work, same as boy bag)


----------



## Lazy baby 886

1 patent mini flap (2018)
1 hamburg mini flap (2018)
1 Boy WOC (2018)

Waiting to get my caviar mini flap this Thur ❤️


----------



## ZoeyZhou

reissue 2.55 black ghw
Classic Flap M/L black caviar ghw
black caviar mini ghw
red caviar mini shw
Diana caviar


----------



## seikow

Gabrielle Hobo Medium in Black / Black 2018
Gabrielle Backpack Small in  Beige / Black 2018 
Black Le Boy Old Medium RHW 2018
Black Caviar Mini SHW 2018
Gabrielle Hobo Small in Black with Snake Leather 2018


----------



## grnbri

I was just thinking I only had one or two but when I started counting [emoji848] - omg how did I collect so many?
1. Black aged calfskin reissue with rhw 225
2. Ombré boy black and beige calfskin with rhw new medium size
3.  Black iridescent calfskin boy tote (sold)
4. Vintage belt bag in black caviar
5. Black caviar timeless clutch
6. Black belt bag (banana bag)
7.  Large Gabrielle hobo in black
8. Black chevron so black reissue 226

They are just so beautiful!!!! I love my Chanel’s and love looking at all of yours!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Glitterbomb

My current collection!

classic flaps:
m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware

reissues:
225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware

rectangular minis:
red lambskin with light gold hardware
black lambskin with black hardware
iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
coral velvet with black hardware

square mini:
fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware

boys:
small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware

vanity case:
medium silver vanity case with silver hardware

gabrielle:
small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware

double carry:
iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware

wocs:
black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware

and a bunch of slgs!


----------



## CaraBunny

Only two, and I love both


----------



## Ramai

CaraBunny said:


> Only two, and I love both


Very lovely two I might add.


----------



## QNX1992

Total 4 Chanel Bags.
3 Classic M//L Flaps in Caviar Leather 
1 Trendy CC WOC in Lambskin Leather
[emoji173]️ Them all so much!!! [emoji173]️


----------



## fashion_junky

I now have 10, here they are in order of oldest to newest:

1. Rectangular mini in turquoise lambskin with light gold hardware
2. Rectangular mini in black crumpled calfskin with black hardware
3. Jumbo in black iridescent caviar with shiny ruthenium hardware
4. Small vanity case in beige caviar with brushed gold hardware
5. Old medium boy in turquoise iridescent lambskin with silver hardware
6. Small urban companion in pink caviar with silver hardware
7. Small urban companion in grey caviar with silver hardware
8. Small jungle stroll in denim with silver hardware
9. Mini coco handle in iridescent gold caviar with shiny ruthenium hardware
10. Medium vanity case in iridescent dark turquoise grained lambskin with rainbow hardware

I will post an updated collection pic soon!  So much fun to read about/see everyone's collections!!


----------



## ek9977

Had more before but have culled to only 3 now.... black caviar rectangular mini w light ghw, burgundy woc w antique/distressed ghw and a black lambskin med flap w shw.


----------



## Purrsey

I’ve sold at least a dozen of chanel bags last 2-3years [emoji37] Added a few along the way. Now I’m very happy with what I keep. These are the ones that work very well for me (and also my closet is running out of space... with my other hermes/LV/Balenciaga/Celine bags).


----------



## Mosman

Ve


QNX1992 said:


> View attachment 4145210
> 
> View attachment 4145213
> 
> 
> Total 4 Chanel Bags.
> 3 Classic M//L Flaps in Caviar Leather
> 1 Trendy CC WOC in Lambskin Leather
> [emoji173]️ Them all so much!!! [emoji173]️


very clean collection, may I ask what shade of your red one ??? Love it !!


----------



## Orchidlady

I used to have 13 at one point. Now only 2


----------



## jpezmom

Orchidlady said:


> I used to have 13 at one point. Now only 2


Can you share which two bags you still have?  Always fun to see what bags we can’t part with!


----------



## seikow

seikow said:


> Gabrielle Hobo Medium in Black / Black 2018
> Gabrielle Backpack Small in  Beige / Black 2018
> Black Le Boy Old Medium RHW 2018
> Black Caviar Mini SHW 2018
> Gabrielle Hobo Small in Black with Snake Leather 2018


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 4151397
> 
> 
> I’ve sold at least a dozen of chanel bags last 2-3years [emoji37] Added a few along the way. Now I’m very happy with what I keep. These are the ones that work very well for me (and also my closet is running out of space... with my other hermes/LV/Balenciaga/Celine bags).



This is a perfect collection! Different styles, materials and all useful colors. Beautiful!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Glitterbomb said:


> My current collection!
> 
> classic flaps:
> m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
> m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
> small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware
> 
> reissues:
> 225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 
> rectangular minis:
> red lambskin with light gold hardware
> black lambskin with black hardware
> iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
> iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
> coral velvet with black hardware
> 
> square mini:
> fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware
> 
> boys:
> small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
> small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
> old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
> old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
> old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> vanity case:
> medium silver vanity case with silver hardware
> 
> gabrielle:
> small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware
> 
> double carry:
> iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> wocs:
> black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> and a bunch of slgs!
> 
> View attachment 4144028



Major eye candy! Some of the most exciting bags I’ve ever seen, all together! Wow! A stunning museum!


----------



## Luv n bags

Glitterbomb said:


> My current collection!
> 
> classic flaps:
> m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
> m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
> small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware
> 
> reissues:
> 225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 
> rectangular minis:
> red lambskin with light gold hardware
> black lambskin with black hardware
> iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
> iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
> coral velvet with black hardware
> 
> square mini:
> fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware
> 
> boys:
> small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
> small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
> old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
> old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
> old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> vanity case:
> medium silver vanity case with silver hardware
> 
> gabrielle:
> small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware
> 
> double carry:
> iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> wocs:
> black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> and a bunch of slgs!
> 
> View attachment 4144028



My dream collection! Stunning!


----------



## Purrsey

Glitterbomb said:


> My current collection!
> 
> classic flaps:
> m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
> m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
> small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware
> 
> reissues:
> 225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 
> rectangular minis:
> red lambskin with light gold hardware
> black lambskin with black hardware
> iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
> iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
> coral velvet with black hardware
> 
> square mini:
> fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware
> 
> boys:
> small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
> small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
> old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
> old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
> old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> vanity case:
> medium silver vanity case with silver hardware
> 
> gabrielle:
> small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware
> 
> double carry:
> iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> wocs:
> black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> and a bunch of slgs!
> 
> View attachment 4144028



Like your name says, you’re da bomb. Spotted some unicorns. Which gets the most wear ?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Here’s my black caviar + black calfskin  collection [emoji28]


----------



## lau7031

Medium Classic Flaps shw in black, 14S pink and 18S light pink
Black patent shw WOC
Blue calfskin ruthenium hw Boy small


----------



## Ardorka

8 bags! But I’m thinking of getting rid of two, can’t decide which ones though 

Chanel flap black medium lambskin GHW
Chanel flap beige medium caviar SHW
Chanel black square mini chevron caviar SHW
Chanel boy black new medium caviar RHW
Chanel boy silver medium chevron SHW
Chanel black jumbo caviar SHW
Chanel business afinity black backpack caviar CHHW
Chanel mini rectangular off white caviar SHW


----------



## Ramai

Ardorka said:


> 8 bags! But I’m thinking of getting rid of two, can’t decide which ones though
> 
> Chanel flap black medium lambskin GHW
> Chanel flap beige medium caviar SHW
> Chanel black square mini chevron caviar SHW
> Chanel boy black new medium caviar RHW
> Chanel boy silver medium chevron SHW
> Chanel black jumbo caviar SHW
> Chanel business afinity black backpack caviar CHHW
> Chanel mini rectangular off white caviar SHW


Jumbo and one of the minis?


----------



## mlitmo

1. Black medium caviar GHW flap
2. Turquoise jumbo lambskin SHW flap
3. Black maxi caviar SHW flap
4. Black caviar GST GHW 
5. Black Timeless CC tote SHW
6. Coral Chain around maxi SHW

And i just bought a Beige Caviar Jumbo Flap with GHW. I think I need to sell on or 2 bags!


----------



## Hikitten

Ardorka said:


> 8 bags! But I’m thinking of getting rid of two, can’t decide which ones though
> 
> Chanel flap black medium lambskin GHW
> Chanel flap beige medium caviar SHW
> Chanel black square mini chevron caviar SHW
> Chanel boy black new medium caviar RHW
> Chanel boy silver medium chevron SHW
> Chanel black jumbo caviar SHW
> Chanel business afinity black backpack caviar CHHW
> Chanel mini rectangular off white caviar SHW



Gah! Your collection is perfect! Which ones do you use the least? I’d get rid of the larger bags - jumbo and nm boy since I don’t tend to use large bags. I love your chevron boy [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## asianbarbie

4!
1. Black large Chanel boy in calfskin (GHW)
2. Black m/l 2.55 in lambskin (SHW)
3. Black woc in caviar (GHW)
4. Fuschia woc with Chanel metal plate on top in lambskin 2017 (SHW)


----------



## fashion_junky

fashion_junky said:


> I now have 10, here they are in order of oldest to newest:
> 
> 1. Rectangular mini in turquoise lambskin with light gold hardware
> 2. Rectangular mini in black crumpled calfskin with black hardware
> 3. Jumbo in black iridescent caviar with shiny ruthenium hardware
> 4. Small vanity case in beige caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 5. Old medium boy in turquoise iridescent lambskin with silver hardware
> 6. Small urban companion in pink caviar with silver hardware
> 7. Small urban companion in grey caviar with silver hardware
> 8. Small jungle stroll in denim with silver hardware
> 9. Mini coco handle in iridescent gold caviar with shiny ruthenium hardware
> 10. Medium vanity case in iridescent dark turquoise grained lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> I will post an updated collection pic soon!  So much fun to read about/see everyone's collections!!



Here is a photo of my collection:


----------



## Jdljb

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567


WOW! Amazing collection. Where did you get your shelves?


----------



## ChanelFan29

Only 3 and that's probably going to be it!

Two minis and a jumbo!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567




*sigh* It's like shopping at the Chanel boutique- and it's free!


----------



## fashion_junky

Jdljb said:


> WOW! Amazing collection. Where did you get your shelves?



Thank you!!  The shelves are from Ikea


----------



## fashion_junky

BagsNBaguettes said:


> *sigh* It's like shopping at the Chanel boutique- and it's free!



That was my thinking - I might as well be able to enjoy my bags even when I'm not using them...I can just browse my room instead of going out and spending more money! (never mind that I had to spend a ridiculous amount to get these ones, lol)


----------



## eckw

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567



Wowza! That is the most incredible display I have ever seen! What a gorgeous collection too! And your bags make even the Ikea shelves look expensive! [emoji23]


----------



## Rebecca Lee

ChanelFan29 said:


> Only 3 and that's probably going to be it!
> 
> Two minis and a jumbo!


Do you use your jumbo often? Many compliant too heavy


----------



## fashion_junky

eckw said:


> Wowza! That is the most incredible display I have ever seen! What a gorgeous collection too! And your bags make even the Ikea shelves look expensive! [emoji23]



Awww, thank you!!!  People are always surprised when I tell them that the shelves are cheap ones from Ikea...gotta save the $ for the bags!!


----------



## Lovingluxe

Jdljb said:


> WOW! Amazing collection. Where did you get your shelves?



Omg I love you collection and how you display them.


----------



## terri w

I have two. Hubby bought me a bag at the Rue Cannon store in 2009. 

I saved for a while and bought myself a medium classic flap on 2016. Saving for so long taught me a lesson and put me off buying anymore. 

Want a boy bag but am now unemployed so that won’t be happening anytime soon!


----------



## e_hou2

Beautiful!  I’ve been looking for a classic pale pink caviar for two years now... it’s hard to find the right shade of pink... yours is gorgeous!


----------



## hollyyih

3 (getting rid of 1 to fund a bag I already bought )

Timeless CC WOC in black caviar
Rectangle Quilted Mini in blue caviar
Gabrielle Small Chevron Hobo in black aged calfskin


----------



## Freetofly

Really enjoying everyone's contributions.

I have 7:
Black Lambskin boy
Black caviar rectangular mini
Grey caviar rectangular mini 
Green caviar square mini though might be letting this go soon because I don't like the strap length
Black caviar Jumbo
Black caviar WOC
Red caviar WOC

I had the lovely rose gold mini from last year, but sold it a few months ago as I wasn't very good at finding outfits to wear it with. It is gorgeous to look at though.

I'm thinking if I sell the green mini I might get another Chanel piece in the reissur style, but not the 2.55 flapbag. Maybe a camera bag? I feel like it might be good to have a piece that isn't obivously 'Chanel'.


----------



## pixiegeldof

I have 10:
Orange patent classic flap
Mint green WOC
Lait de Coco milk carton 
Brown wrap-around chain crossbody (Dallas)
Large pink cerf tote
Black caviar classic flap
Large black flap bag with top handle
Transparent black leather flap
Black mink bucket bag
Medium black velvet classic flap

I see a Boy in my future (my first!), but I'm holding out for the perfect one!


----------



## loubprincess

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567



Love your collection. I have the same shelf with the led light on top shelf. Looking at yours is making me want to go out and buy another one.


----------



## Bagaholic1007

I have six:

Black caviar GST with GHW;
Black Reissue 227 GHW;
Black Reissue 226 GHW;
Black caviar maxi SHW;
Black lambskin m/l SHW;
Black caviar square mini SHW.

All black.... but I'm ok with that.


----------



## chaneldoll90

I currently have three:

Black m/l caviar cf GHW

Black OM caviar Boy LGHW

Black mini caviar rectangular cf LGHW

@Bagaholic1007 I love black too! I have another three black Chanels on my wish list [emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## ChanelFan29

Rebecca Lee said:


> Do you use your jumbo often? Many compliant too heavy



Nope, I don't use it.   Too heavy and I feel a little flashy with it.  I do sell bags I don't use, but I think my husband would kill me if I got rid of this one since he was the one that bought it for me.   The price also went up $500 since I got it.  It's so classic (black caviar with SHW), so I figure one day I might fall in love with it again and use it.

I don't use my Minis tons, but they are nice and light.  My understanding is the M/L doesn't hold THAT much more than the Mini, so I don't think I need one.  I'm content with black and red minis that are both different.  Have also had a WOC and sold it, love the look, but it's too small for my items.

My favorite luxury bag is the Hermes Evelyne, since I have a more casual style, it's roomy and  understated (if you wear the "H" against your body).


----------



## fashion_junky

loubprincess said:


> Love your collection. I have the same shelf with the led light on top shelf. Looking at yours is making me want to go out and buy another one.



Thank you!!  Yeah, I started off with just two of these shelves, and now have five (my Dior and LV bags are on my other two).  I think they are the perfect inexpensive way to display bags.


----------



## Glitterbomb

pixiegeldof said:


> I have 10:
> Orange patent classic flap
> Mint green WOC
> Lait de Coco milk carton
> Brown wrap-around chain crossbody (Dallas)
> Large pink cerf tote
> Black caviar classic flap
> Large black flap bag with top handle
> Transparent black leather flap
> Black mink bucket bag
> Medium black velvet classic flap
> 
> I see a Boy in my future (my first!), but I'm holding out for the perfect one!



What color milk carton do you have?


----------



## Nanciii

The # of Chanels I have keep changing, cos I keep buying and selling.

The ones will never leave my collection are the 2 I bought brand new: black caviar medium with gold and small navy chevron reissue with gold.

I have another 2 that I’m planning to sell: red lambskin jumbo and a vintage reissue.


----------



## seikow

seikow said:


> View attachment 4155103



Here my update


----------



## xixika

so far 6 in total and looking to expand!


----------



## OCMomof3

I have two, as of last week when I bought my 2nd! Yay! 
A big black caviar reissue 227 with RHW, and a small black lambskin classic with GHW.


----------



## BagLadyT

Glitterbomb said:


> My current collection!
> 
> classic flaps:
> m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
> m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
> small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware
> 
> reissues:
> 225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 
> rectangular minis:
> red lambskin with light gold hardware
> black lambskin with black hardware
> iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
> iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
> coral velvet with black hardware
> 
> square mini:
> fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware
> 
> boys:
> small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
> small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
> old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
> old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
> old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> vanity case:
> medium silver vanity case with silver hardware
> 
> gabrielle:
> small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware
> 
> double carry:
> iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> wocs:
> black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> and a bunch of slgs!
> 
> View attachment 4144028



Amazing!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Glitterbomb said:


> My current collection!
> 
> classic flaps:
> m/l iridescent caviar rose gold with silver hardware
> m/l iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> m/l crumpled calf so black with black hardware
> small purple goatskin & crystals with antique gold hardware
> 
> reissues:
> 225 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 226 iridescent purple with rainbow hardware
> 
> rectangular minis:
> red lambskin with light gold hardware
> black lambskin with black hardware
> iridescent blue caviar with brushed gold hardware
> iridescent turquoise lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with ruthenium hardware
> iridescent pink/purple lambskin with silver hardware
> coral velvet with black hardware
> 
> square mini:
> fuchsia pink lambskin with light gold hardware
> 
> boys:
> small rainbow caviar with silver hardware
> small iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> small silver lambskin/blue pvc with silver hardware
> old medium black grained lambskin with black hardware
> old medium black lambskin/iridescent pvc with silver hardware
> old medium iridescent/metallic green goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> vanity case:
> medium silver vanity case with silver hardware
> 
> gabrielle:
> small iridescent purple gabrielle with rainbow hardware
> 
> double carry:
> iridescent purple goatskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> wocs:
> black lambskin with crystals and gold hardware
> iridescent purple lambskin with rainbow hardware
> 
> and a bunch of slgs!
> 
> View attachment 4144028



I have never seen so many unicorn bags in one collection! Amazing collection!!!


----------



## charmcitymom

I have 5 now. Timeless tote with ghw, metallic silver old medium boy with shw, metallic turquoise boy with rhw, a purple iridescent chevron WOC with rainbow hw and a canvas tote. I’m on a shopping ban right now but hope to add one more before the end of the year.


----------



## LABAG

My jumbo caviar black classic flap ,my beige vintage large CC lambskin jumbo flap and my timeless grey clutch are my only Chanel’s and my prize possessions


----------



## Danielle McD

I have:
1. *jumbo-* black caviar with gold hardware
2.* medium*- black caviar with gold hardware
3. *mini square-* black caviar with silver hardware
4. *boy*- new medium- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
5*. coco handle- *small black caviar with brushed gold hardware
6. *timeless clutch*- black caviar with light gold hardware
7. *WOC-* black caviar with gold hardware
8. *0 case-* fold over- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
9. *clutch-* not sure of the name? black caviar with gold hardware
10. *Deauville*- grey and black


----------



## Nanciii

Danielle McD said:


> I have:
> 1. *jumbo-* black caviar with gold hardware
> 2.* medium*- black caviar with gold hardware
> 3. *mini square-* black caviar with silver hardware
> 4. *boy*- new medium- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 5*. coco handle- *small black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 6. *timeless clutch*- black caviar with light gold hardware
> 7. *WOC-* black caviar with gold hardware
> 8. *0 case-* fold over- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 9. *clutch-* not sure of the name? black caviar with gold hardware
> 10. *Deauville*- grey and black



Really want to see a picture of them all~!


----------



## Danielle McD

Nanciii said:


> Really want to see a picture of them all~!


I’ll take one when I get home from work


----------



## tootsieroll918

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567



Loving your collection - In particular - i love the second one from the top in the first unit on the left.  What is the name of that bag?!?!!?


----------



## fashion_junky

tootsieroll918 said:


> Loving your collection - In particular - i love the second one from the top in the first unit on the left.  What is the name of that bag?!?!!?



Thank you!!  That one is called the Jungle Stroll...I got it for Mother's Day in May.  I love it!!


----------



## winnipoo

20! My collection is complete for now


----------



## lvchanellvr

6 so far and it is not including the slgs I accumulated these past few years!

1. Medium Classic flap - Black caviar with gold hardware
2. Chevron flap - Black lambskin with shiny ruthenium hardware
3. Rectangular mini - Black lambskin with gold hardware
4. Rectangular mini - Dusty Pink caviar with ruthenium hardware
5. Rectangular mini - Black caviar with silver hardware
6. Square mini - Black caviar with gold hardware

I think I want to add a neutral that is not black. I sold my WOC to partially fund the medium classic flap. I am thinking of letting go my rectangular mini - black lambskin with gold hardware.


----------



## littleluxuries

6*
Boy x 2
PST
Rainbow boy
Classic 2.55
Woc

My favourite will always be the classic!

I think I am over the boys to be honest!!!


----------



## pretty_wommon

Danielle McD said:


> I have:
> 1. *jumbo-* black caviar with gold hardware
> 2.* medium*- black caviar with gold hardware
> 3. *mini square-* black caviar with silver hardware
> 4. *boy*- new medium- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 5*. coco handle- *small black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 6. *timeless clutch*- black caviar with light gold hardware
> 7. *WOC-* black caviar with gold hardware
> 8. *0 case-* fold over- black caviar with brushed gold hardware
> 9. *clutch-* not sure of the name? black caviar with gold hardware
> 10. *Deauville*- grey and black



Amazing collection! And you seem to like the black-gold caviar combo! [emoji6]


----------



## SashaNicole

winnipoo said:


> 20! My collection is complete for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184885


Wow! Gorgeous collection!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

21 as of today.  I just added another Reissue 226 (reveal post later).
My collection with individual pics:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/my-large-collection-photo-heavy.1004272/#post-32871282

I’d love to add a Deauville tote but won’t be spending any more money soon.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

fashion_junky said:


> Here is a photo of my collection:
> 
> View attachment 4160567


Lovely collection and so beautifully presented. You have given me an idea.


----------



## Classy_Sam

I have 3 bags;
1. Medium Coco handle black 
2. WOC classic quilted black caviar with ghw
3. WOC boy grey with rhw

Got them all in less than a year [emoji177] never could have dreamed I would even own one! 
[emoji16]


----------



## Huydq948

I have 3 bags
1. Medium coco caviar black with lizard handle.
2. Medium black caviar with ghw
3. Jumbo black caviaf wirh ghw

Im thinking to buy a WOC but still confuse. Does anyone have a WOC here? I need advice (.
Thanks


----------



## fashion_junky

Swissmiss2000 said:


> Lovely collection and so beautifully presented. You have given me an idea.



Thank you!!!


----------



## Phiomega

I have a small Chanel collection:

A. Black caviar Chanel WOC with SHW - I got it in Feb 2017 and loving it lately because she is so convenient - have carried her for the last two trips 

B. Navy blue Chanel tote - not sure about the style name, it is a seasonal one - got it on my birthday in April 2017. I went to Chanel not planning to buy anything, thinking that nothing will suit my lifestyle and there she was - till now still one of my most frequently used bag for office purpose.

C. Metallic grey 225 Reissue - got it just in December - finally decided to try the classic bag and this color/hardware combo is perfect for Xmas gift - Reissue won against classic Chanel flap and Boy given its understated elegant look. Loving it and even find way to use it for work! 

Admiring others in this forum and keen on getting a medium flap - likely to be a Reissue, and also would be very tempted if I see a good red color of any style!


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Classy_Sam said:


> I have 3 bags;
> 1. Medium Coco handle black
> 2. WOC classic quilted black caviar with ghw
> 3. WOC boy grey with rhw
> 
> Got them all in less than a year [emoji177] never could have dreamed I would even own one!
> [emoji16]



Hello Classy Sam,

Since you have both boy and classic WOC, can I please ask if the strap is same length on both? 

Thanks so much, I am so torn between these 2 and strap length will help me decide.


----------



## Classy_Sam

lvmyhappyhobby said:


> Hello Classy Sam,
> 
> Since you have both boy and classic WOC, can I please ask if the strap is same length on both?
> 
> Thanks so much, I am so torn between these 2 and strap length will help me decide.



The boy strap is a tat bit longer than the classic. (I have the boy WOC with the leather thru the chain).


----------



## Phiomega

Huydq948 said:


> I have 3 bags
> 1. Medium coco caviar black with lizard handle.
> 2. Medium black caviar with ghw
> 3. Jumbo black caviaf wirh ghw
> 
> Im thinking to buy a WOC but still confuse. Does anyone have a WOC here? I need advice (.
> Thanks



WOC is the ultimate effortless bag! My black caviar WOC has went with me to the beach, shopping trip, late supper at street hawker, etc. I like how she is small but fits a lot - I usually brought my phone (iPhone 8s plus), lip gloss, wet tissue, and keys. It is also understated but the stylish people know that it is Chanel classic. 

So I think it served different function compared to your classic bags... but also depends how much you would need  tan effortless crossbody that can go anywhere...


----------



## lvmyhappyhobby

Classy_Sam said:


> The boy strap is a tat bit longer than the classic. (I have the boy WOC with the leather thru the chain).



Thanks so much Classy_Sam!!


----------



## Jeweledrose

Small collection but I love! 
1. GST white with silver hardware 
2 GST black with shw 
3. Black medium flap shw 
4. Grey jumbo flap with light gold hw 

Love them all


----------



## jcshin

Love reading this thread.  

I have 5:
1. Grey Lambskin Mini Rectangle with RHW
2. Hot Pink Caviar WOC with SHW
3. Black Reissue 227 Calfskin with GHW
and my newest addition:
4. Black Caviar O-Case Large with SHW
5. Black Caviar Chevron Old Medium Boy with GHW

Love them all


----------



## Huydq948

Phiomega said:


> WOC is the ultimate effortless bag! My black caviar WOC has went with me to the beach, shopping trip, late supper at street hawker, etc. I like how she is small but fits a lot - I usually brought my phone (iPhone 8s plus), lip gloss, wet tissue, and keys. It is also understated but the stylish people know that it is Chanel classic.
> 
> So I think it served different function compared to your classic bags... but also depends how much you would need  tan effortless crossbody that can go anywhere...



Thanh you for ur advice


----------



## heyneil

Currently sitting quite happily and content at 5. 

1. Black caviar Boy WOC with RHW
2. Small black caviar boy bag with RHW
3. Black caviar Mini flap with SHW
4. Small black 2.55 Reissue with RHW
5. Small black quilted Gabrielle Hobo (Latest purchase!)

Not particularly a varied collection in terms of colour but I love them all but for quite different reasons


----------



## winnipoo

22 

Finally got around to an updated family portrait


----------



## sacha1009

as of now i have 2 only..
chanel  clasic quilted black lambskin ruthenium
chanel brown lambskin flop medium


----------



## LouisV76




----------



## Stephaniez

I have 6! most of them are vintage though, just can't get enough of the vintage styles 

1 Reissue 50th anniversary edition
2 Chevron medium boy with GHW
3 light purple small boy with pvc quilting from 2018ss
4 vintage diana purse
5 vintage small classic flap
6 vintage vanity (not technically a purse, but I'm gonna add straps to it and make it one lol - btw I saw that they have the exact same style as a new bag now, only with straps attached)


----------



## 50wishes

A black caviar mini that my mother gifted me with in 1998 and it was $998. A Black Boy Bag with bold hardware that I bought 3 years ago,  1 black wallet, and 1 red wallet. A gold card case and a bunch of earrings. I like post earrings the best and I must have about 10 pairs. At one time I have many more Chanel bags but when times got tough and I neede to pay off major store credit cards I sold what I really didn’t need!!


----------



## ilovemydog

2

M/L-Black caviar leather with silver hardware

Jumbo-black caviar leather with silver hardware

I just got my jumbo and it’s new to me and I am absolutely obsessed. I think to finish out my ideal collection I would like to add a rectangular mini in caviar leather, a WoC, and a Reissue 226. I’d also love to add another jumbo, but a single flap bag in gold hardware so I am keeping my eyes open. I think I’ll be content with these additions because I’ll have a bag for every occasion


----------



## MahaM

It shouldn’t be about the number !
In my opinion it’s about how much you love them and how often u use them .


----------



## umamanikam

I have 3 if I count the wallet .Just got all of the preloved in last 3 months ....Small coin purse ,Woc and m/l classic flap in lambskin shw .love them all and doubt will part with them .In excellent condition as well .


----------



## hanayo

Huydq948 said:


> I have 3 bags
> 1. Medium coco caviar black with lizard handle.
> 2. Medium black caviar with ghw
> 3. Jumbo black caviaf wirh ghw
> 
> Im thinking to buy a WOC but still confuse. Does anyone have a WOC here? I need advice (.
> Thanks



If you’re ok with your bag bit fitting anything at all (small wallet, keys, lipstick, maybe a phone) and you want a cross body bag, go for it!!!! I love the WOC, it’s one of my most favorite styles!!


----------



## hanayo

I have eleven bags, which is a lot more than anybody needs, but yeah... 

- Black maxi double flap lambskin gold hw 
- Black jumbo double flap caviar gold hw
- So black jumbo lamb skin
- Grey 226 double flap reissue caviar gold hw
- Navi 227 double flap reissue lambskin gold hw
- Red rectangular mini gold hw 
- Purple patent square mini ruthenium hw
- Black boy WOC Lambskin ruthenium hw
- Beige WOC caviar gold hw
- Black patent WOC shiny silver hw
- White cerf tote silver hw

Favorite bags are the so black and the grey reissue. And my black WOCs


----------



## katlina

MahaM said:


> It shouldn’t be about the number !
> In my opinion it’s about how much you love them and how often u use them .



 I dont think anybody is judging numbers, Im sure this is just a thread out of curiosity )


I have 3! to my shame, all bought within 9 Months - but the deals were too good!
1 2018 Mini in black caviar GHW
1 vintage Mini in tan lambskin GHW from 1989,
1 Medium/Large flap in black lambskin GHW from 2006


----------



## Shopaholic 1705

I have 5
1.Black Lambskin mademoissele chic flap medium with brushed gold hardware 
2.Black Lambskin boy bag with gold hardware old medium 
3.Red calfskin chevron coco handle with gold hardware small
4.Black caviar rectangular mini with silver hardware
5.Black caviar classic woc with gold hardware 
And I can unapologetically say that I’m not chanel satisfied yet


----------



## CC loves CC

1. So black camera bag
2. So black reissue WOC
3. Black caviar rectangular mini LGHW
4. Red lambskin WOC SHW
5. Black caviar timeless clutch SHW
6. Black caviar m/l classic flap SHW
7. Black aged calfskin 226 reissue GHW
8. Vintage black lambskin m/l classic flap GHW
9. Vintage beige caviar m/l classic flap GHW
10. Grey chevron old medium boy gunmetal HW
11. Blue patent single flap with GHW (seasonal bag)


----------



## honolulu168

Chanel: 
1)PVC Mermaid Le Boy Small in metallic pink
 2)Coco Shine Flap Large Pink Patent,
3)Wallet on Chain Golden Class Black Lambskin
4)Wallet on Chain Pink Patent 
5)Coco Shine Flap Small Black Patent
6)Black Caviar Antique Gold Boy old Medium


----------



## OCDshopaholic

1. Square Mini Black Caviar LGHW
2. Reissue 225 Black GHW
3. Boy Medium Black Caviar RHW
4. WOC Pink Grained Lambskin SHW
5. Deauville Large Navy
6. Deauville Large Pink


----------



## Rami00

Use to have six but now down to two. These are the only two that work for my lifestyle.
-Reissue 225 black with rhw
-Mini silver and blue sequins


----------



## lvlitigator

Sixteen


----------



## themeanreds

A slight update to my 2016 post....

I still have 6 bags, and I'm including some pics this time.

0 series chevron camera bag in red lambskin with ghw
1 series diamond camera bag in black lambskin with ghw
3 series square shaped jumbo flap in brown lambskin with ghw
3 series vertical jumbo flap in navy blue lambskin with ghw
15 series small chain around in black washed lambskin with shw
19 series woc in red lambskin with ghw


----------



## Buttercup118

Three 
- 227 Reissue in black with GHW
- Retro silver Flap (Will take pic later)
- This pink beauty
plus a blue WOC from the 18C Greek collection, with which I will be parting ways soon. Just listed it!


----------



## Roz2019

Jumbo single flap black caviar quilted shw in 2009
Reissue 226 black caviar quilted rhw in 2018
Rectangle mini black matt caviar quilted shw in 2017
Woc black caviar shw in 2015

I used to have a jumbo double flap in black lambskin ghw but it was so heavy digging into my shoulders so replaced it for a single flap which I could carry all day with no problems.  Now I would like to add a black m/l caviar ghw in the near future and this will be my last Chanel bag (hopefully).


----------



## Ramai

Buttercup118 said:


> Three
> - 227 Reissue in black with GHW
> - Retro silver Flap (Will take pic later)
> - This pink beauty
> plus a blue WOC from the 18C Greek collection, with which I will be parting ways soon. Just listed it!


This bag is beautiful!


----------



## doni

themeanreds said:


> A slight update to my 2016 post....
> 
> I still have 6 bags, and I'm including some pics this time.
> 
> 0 series chevron camera bag in red lambskin with ghw
> 1 series diamond camera bag in black lambskin with ghw
> 3 series square shaped jumbo flap in brown lambskin with ghw
> 3 series vertical jumbo flap in navy blue lambskin with ghw
> 15 series small chain around in black washed lambskin with shw
> 19 series woc in red lambskin with ghw
> 
> View attachment 4347463



Oooh, I couldn’t like your collection more. I particularly love that square brown flap. Gorgeous!


----------



## einertia

- jumbo black caviar leather with silver hardware
- small pink Gabrielle from 19s
- black chevron boy woc in the shiniest of caviar leathers with ruthenium hardware from 17s


----------



## JLbb

1.Black caviar GST shw 
2.Black caviar Coco handle mini ghw
3.Black caviar old medium boy rhw 
4.Burgundy reissue 224 ghw
5.Beige caviar cf small ghw
6.Black reissue waist bag


----------



## komodeno

I have just received my new to me Chanel tote.My first bag.I can’t really say what is the model as it was listed as timeless frame tote, but after searching the net I have not found anything about it.


----------



## thay

I'm down to two, a so black 225 reissue and my chevron maxi single flap, lambskin/shw. i would love to add a grey 226 reissue!


----------



## Anesthestia

thay said:


> I'm down to two, a so black 225 reissue and my chevron maxi single flap, lambskin/shw. i would love to add a grey 226 reissue!


I'm a reissue lover as well! I also have a 225 black, and would also love to add another reissue, but in gold hardware. 

I have 4 chanels now, just sold one last weekend (my business affinity) and now just have 2 minis, 1 reissue, 1 boy. 

Would love to add a vintage square mini or diana bag or double flap, but am specifically looking for brown lambskin + gold hardware combination *__* there's too many vintage black bags out there!


----------



## leesharon

I have two. Classic Flap and WOC.


----------



## Maymyothu

classic jumbo carvier SHW
Classic m/l carvier dark beige champagne gold hard ware
2.55 reissue 226 RHW
2.55 reissue 225 so black
Mini navy Carvier champagne gold hardware
Seasonal WOC SHW
I hardly use my mini, WOC and classic M/L


----------



## Miss CC

It’s been a while since I’ve posted on these forums and been a while since my last Chanel purchase. Itching to get another boy maybe.


----------



## GuyAmberFire

3 Chanel GSTs
2 Classic Jumbo Flaps
1 New Medium Boy Bag
1 Reissue 227 Caviar


----------



## Zpursee

Currently 6 handbags, too many slg's to count, and purchase all the time.. Here is my 6 main bags:
-226 Reissue, black calfskin with gold hardware, 22 series
-09C- 226 Reissue, metallic dark rose pink, with silver hardware
-17K- 226 Reissue, iridescent lavender, with rainbow hardware (unicorn)
-16C- old medium boy bag, dark green, with rainbow hardware (holy grail)
-17S- turquoise iridescent, rectangular mini, with ruthenium hardware
-18K- Deauville tote, small leather, Ivory, with aged gold hardware


----------



## terri w

Two. Flap bag and a GST. Still want a boy bag but need a job first [emoji85]


----------



## Lookelou

Miss CC said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve posted on these forums and been a while since my last Chanel purchase. Itching to get another boy maybe.
> View attachment 4394270


May I ask- bottom shelf, is that a pink mini chevron with rose gold hardware?? And is it recent purchase? Can you share the details??


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Zpursee said:


> Currently 6 handbags, too many slg's to count, and purchase all the time.. Here is my 6 main bags:
> -226 Reissue, black calfskin with gold hardware, 22 series
> -09C- 226 Reissue, metallic dark rose pink, with silver hardware
> -17K- 226 Reissue, iridescent lavender, with rainbow hardware (unicorn)
> -16C- old medium boy bag, dark green, with rainbow hardware (holy grail)
> -17S- turquoise iridescent, rectangular mini, with ruthenium hardware
> -18K- Deauville tote, small leather, Ivory, with aged gold hardware



I would love to see a group pic of your bags. You have such an amazing collection. Wow!!!! Perfection!


----------



## jbags07

I have 3 bags, all purchased in Fall 2018. Chanel is an addictive habit to pick up 
1.  226 Reissue, Black calfskin, GHW
2.  Vintage Jumbo XL, black lambskin, GHW
3.  Mineral Nights Black quilted lambskin flap/wristlet, dark silver hardware.


----------



## Annabella4

This is my Chanel collection, 5 bags in total. I do tend to sell what I don’t use, so is a highly curated collection, mostly classics in neutral colors. My first Chanel, a lambskin Jumbo,  still being my number one


----------



## jbags07

Annabella4 said:


> This is my Chanel collection, 5 bags in total. I do tend to sell what I don’t use, so is a highly curated collection, mostly classics in neutral colors. My first Chanel, a lambskin Jumbo,  still being my number one
> 
> View attachment 4395878


You have a stunning collection!


----------



## Annabella4

jbags07 said:


> You have a stunning collection!


Ahhww thank you so much!  I feel very blessed with my small collection


----------



## Miss CC

Lookelou said:


> May I ask- bottom shelf, is that a pink mini chevron with rose gold hardware?? And is it recent purchase? Can you share the details??



Hi lookelou!  It is a pink chevron calfskin mini with light gold hw from cruise 2017 I believe. I’ve seen some recent pink minis that are available that look similar to this.


----------



## Meesh202

komodeno said:


> I have just received my new to me Chanel tote.My first bag.I can’t really say what is the model as it was listed as timeless frame tote, but after searching the net I have not found anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4393026


OMG I love that bag!

I bought the blue in 2008, 2009 or 2010 I think? It has been forever!

It was the only one I have ever seen. I have been hunting the black for about 10 years!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## komodeno

Meesh202 said:


> OMG I love that bag!
> 
> I bought the blue in 2008, 2009 or 2010 I think? It has been forever!
> 
> It was the only one I have ever seen. I have been hunting the black for about 10 years!!!! Congratulations!!!!



From the beginning I was a bit confuse as it was looking a bit small (I’m a big bag girl) But the size is deceiving.Im now in love with this bag.I love totes and this is a tote bag wit a twist as it closes with a snap button and is smaller the usual tore.Great finding and it was like new (I got it for a bit over 1100 $) 
I’m glad I find someone who actually have this bags.I could not find anything about it on the net.


----------



## Meesh202

komodeno said:


> From the beginning I was a bit confuse as it was looking a bit small (I’m a big bag girl) But the size is deceiving.Im now in love with this bag.I love totes and this is a tote bag wit a twist as it closes with a snap button and is smaller the usual tore.Great finding and it was like new (I got it for a bit over 1100 $)
> I’m glad I find someone who actually have this bags.I could not find anything about it on the net.


Just kidding she is from 2013.
I apparently have no idea what I’m talking about these days.

I would love to find another. I have never seen it again!


----------



## beehoneybee

Total 6
Flag Bag 17,20,25
camera mini , camera25
Classic Clutch with Chain


----------



## B4GBuff

I have two:
A medium classic double flap lamb in black and a medium classic double flap in grey/gold python. 

I kinda want a Gabrielle now though!


----------



## alison_elle

alison_elle said:


> I have 2:
> 
> - Medium Classic Flap in Black Caviar/SHW
> - Mini Chevron Flap in Black Lambskin SS15



Updating my list from a few years ago! I've also added:

- Clutch with Chain in Black Caviar
- Backpack in Black Lambskin/GHW


----------



## jwoe

I have ten. CF jumbo black caviar ghw, CF medium beige claire caviar shw, CF medium pink matt chevron caviar ghw, CF small iridescent pink, Chain me mini flap, 3 boy bags, GST black, WOC rose gold.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

Hey ladies!   
I did my inventory this last weekend and very humbly I can say that as of today, my investment is as follows:  the majority of my pieces are black, and the current count is 18 pieces comprised of five bags,  three minis, four WOC, and six SLG.

BAGS
1. Caviar CF M/L SHW Black 06.2017
2. Calf  Gabrielle Large Black 09.2017 
3. Calf  Reissue 227 Preloved Black 04.2019
4. Lamb Chocolate Bar  Black 2002
5. Lamb Large O Pouch 04.2019

MINI
1. Calf  Mini Iris Calfskin Navy Blue 11.2017
2. Lamb Mini Black 11.2017
3. Caviar  Mini 18S Beige LGHW. 04.2018

WOC
1. Caviar Quilted WOC SHW Black 11.2017
2. Calf Gabrielle Clutch with Chain  Black 12.2017
3. Calf So Black Chevron WOC Black 02.2018
4. Caviar Quilted Satchel on Chain Black 03.2018

SLG
1. Caviar Quilted zippy black cardholder Black 09.2017
2. Caviar Chevron cardholder Black 06.2017
3. Caviar Flat porte cartes  Black 09.2017
4. Caviar porte monnaie rond 18S Seasonal Blue Green 04.2018
5. Lamb Pouch Mini Black 04.2019
6. Caviar keyholder Black 04.2019


----------



## JLbb

Should be happy with my collection [emoji7]


----------



## Superbe

JLbb said:


> Should be happy with my collection [emoji7]
> View attachment 4413931



Beautiful and versatile ! Love it


----------



## abs678

only two: vintage jumbo flap with GHW (large and heavy for every day use for me)
felt collector flap bag with embellishments (very dressy, but tempted to use it more often as I don't like my purchases to sit on the shelf too often)


----------



## pbdb

I have 7:
Old medium boy black lambskin 2015
Old medium boy grey silver caviar 2017
Chevron camera (with front pouch) bag 2017
Waist bag 2018
Small Deauville 2018
Iridescent rainbow medium Gabrielle 2018
Boy WOC 2017
(Card holder 2017, boy zip wallet 2017)


----------



## missconvy

JLbb said:


> Should be happy with my collection [emoji7]
> View attachment 4413931



What a gorgeous color resissue!


----------



## dimibe

NONE  Im in ISO for a New Medium boy in So Black to start my collection  wahh


----------



## Sylly

I started 2019 with 7. Now I have 11! Ooops! I kind of went a little crazy! I bought two bags in Paris, and had bought two bags before I left. Now I have to stop looking at bags for a while.


----------



## PreppyBagger

My Chanels:
Two black classic flap handbags
Four seasonal flap handbags
Two wallets.
Now just looking for vintage collections.
Started collecting since 2007


----------



## Sylly

Eleven, or 10 plus a WOC:

Black caviar WOC with ghw
Black lambskin medium flap with ghw
Black caviar medium flap with shw
Light Beige caviar medium flap with light gold hw
Black caviar medium Boy with shiny gold hw
Navy calfskin medium Boy with shiny ruthenium hw
Pink tweed mini with aged gold hw
Beige, ivory and black tweed mini with aged gold hw
Navy caviar 4 grommet mini with shw
Black lambskin mini with shw
Blue iridescent small flap with light gold hw


----------



## F a e

Hoping to obtain more bags in the future but for now I only have two:

Mini square 12P pearly beige
Mini rectangular 18b black with lghw


----------



## SarahBrown

I have 8, Although I’m considering selling  three of them: Coco Handle black caviar with GHW, Coco Handle Mini chevron blue and new medium Chanel Boy Black Caviar with GHW


----------



## Mosman

From this to this.
Iridescent pink 19s and vanity case are new comers !!! And Only blue survived !!!


----------



## Anesthestia

I have: 
Chevron Lambskin Mini Rectangular Flap - Black, GHW
Quilted Patent Mini Rectangular Flap - Black, SHW
Old Medium Caviar Boy - Black, GHW
Reissue 225 Aged Calfskin - Black, RHW

Recently sold a black caviar mini and medium business affinity, trying to get some color in my collection because everything is black!  Very classic & wearable but I really want some variation, maybe something in denim or burgundy!  Absolutely love the blue coco handle above ^

I saw that theyre coming out with the reissue 224 in three colors soon in pre-fall, I love the look of the dark red, perhaps I'll save for one of those...


----------



## flyingdentist

I have two! Both were bought preloved, a WOC, and a M/L classic flap.


----------



## maclover

I have one bag and one slg:
-Burgundy chevron boy bag with rhw from 18K
-Black caviar card case holder 

Hoping to add a mini sometime this year!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

maclover said:


> I have one bag and one slg:
> -Burgundy chevron boy bag with rhw from 18K
> -Black caviar card case holder
> 
> Hoping to add a mini sometime this year!


I love this boy! Saw it in the store but hesitated cause it was lambskin


----------



## nadina1411

honolulu168 said:


> Chanel:
> 1)PVC Mermaid Le Boy Small in metallic pink
> 2)Coco Shine Flap Large Pink Patent,
> 3)Wallet on Chain Golden Class Black Lambskin
> 4)Wallet on Chain Pink Patent
> 5)Coco Shine Flap Small Black Patent
> 6)Black Caviar Antique Gold Boy old Medium



Would you like to sell the PVC Mermaid Le Boy Small in metallic pink?


----------



## maclover

vivaciousbev1 said:


> I love this boy! Saw it in the store but hesitated cause it was lambskin



It’s actually calfskin! I thought it was lambskin too because it felt so buttery smooth. But all the SA’s told me it’s calfskin. Here’s the code tag.


----------



## vivaciousbev1

maclover said:


> View attachment 4424676
> 
> 
> It’s actually calfskin! I thought it was lambskin too because it felt so buttery smooth. But all the SA’s told me it’s calfskin. Here’s the code tag.


Omg really? I would love it! How is it holding up?


----------



## maclover

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Omg really? I would love it! How is it holding up?


Haha this is where I admit I haven’t used it yet  I love the colour and style of the bag, but I tend to carry very little whenever I go out. Planning to use it this summer though!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

maclover said:


> Haha this is where I admit I haven’t used it yet  I love the colour and style of the bag, but I tend to carry very little whenever I go out. Planning to use it this summer though!


This bag is from this year though right? Only saw one in the boutique


----------



## honolulu168

nadina1411 said:


> Would you like to sell the PVC Mermaid Le Boy Small in metallic pink?


I will keep it for now. I think it is a gorgeous bag too. REBAG has one for sale. GOOD LUCK!!
https://www.googleadservices.com/pa...hUKEwipiaTX94jiAhWDAXwKHcysCa0Q9aACCDU&adurl=


----------



## maclover

vivaciousbev1 said:


> This bag is from this year though right? Only saw one in the boutique


I got it last September. Different bags maybe?


----------



## chinadoll.usa

After recently selling my Mini Coco Handle and Large Deauville, I currently have 8:
1) Maxi Classic in Black Caviar with Silver Hardware
2) 2.55 Reissue in Black Aged Calfskin with Ruthenium Hardware (226)
3) 2.55 Reissue So Black in Black Chevron (226)
4) Large (not New Medium) Boy in Black Caviar with Ruthenium Hardware
5) Old Medium Boy in Black Chevron Caviar with Gold Hardware
6) Urban Companion in Ivory Caviar with Silver Hardware
7) Medium Deauville in Denim
8) Wallet on Chain in Black Caviar with Gold Hardware

Wish List:
1) 2.55 in Black Aged Calfskin with GHW (227)
2) M/L Classic in Black Caviar with GHW
3) Small So Black Coco Handle


----------



## OCMomof3

I have a tiny "collection". I only buy what I will reasonably use:

Large (227) caviar Reissue flap, black with ruthenium HW
Small lambskin Classic flap, black with gold HW
And next week I'll be picking up my black caviar WOC with silver HW (I guess not technically a "bag" but at the price point it's at, I'll call it one)  

Plus slgs!

Would love to have: Mini Coco Handle.  Maybe I'd go out on a limb and get a color other than black! I will be perfectly content if I never buy another one, though. All of my bases are covered with these 3!


----------



## Bee-licious

Currently 6. I told myself 4 was the max but now it’s grown:

1) Silver grey stingray/galuchat small boy
2) Black caviar classic flap in m/l
3) Beige claire caviar classic flap in m/l
4) Red lamb east west
5) White caviar east west
6) Black caviar east west - my first Chanel ever!


----------



## AlexCity

I have 10 so far:
1) 2.55 Reissue 225 in black aged Calfskin with gold hardware (2011)
2) Jumbo Classic in white caviar with silver hardware (2014)
3) Classic m/l in red lambskin with ruthenium hardware (2014)
4) Coco handle in black caviar with gold hardware (2017)
5) Classic m/l in black pleated calfskin with matte gold hardware (2018)
6) 2.55 Reissue 225 so black in black aged Calfskin with gold hardware (2018)
7) Classic mini in dark brown lambskin with gold hardware (2018)
8) Urban spirit backpack in black calfskin with silver hardware (2018)
9) Seasonal flap bag mini size in blue vintage-look calfskin with gold hardware (2018)
10) Classic m/l in black caviar with gold hardware (2018)

Love them all


----------



## AlexCity

AlexCity said:


> I have 10 so far:
> 1) 2.55 Reissue 225 in black aged Calfskin with gold hardware (2011)
> 2) Jumbo Classic in white caviar with silver hardware (2014)
> 3) Classic m/l in red lambskin with ruthenium hardware (2014)
> 4) Coco handle in black caviar with gold hardware (2017)
> 5) Classic m/l in black pleated calfskin with matte gold hardware (2018)
> 6) 2.55 Reissue 225 so black in black aged Calfskin with gold hardware (2018)
> 7) Classic mini in dark brown lambskin with gold hardware (2018)
> 8) Urban spirit backpack in black calfskin with silver hardware (2018)
> 9) Seasonal flap bag mini size in blue vintage-look calfskin with gold hardware (2018)
> 10) Classic m/l in black caviar with gold hardware (2018)
> 
> Love them all


Here they are


----------



## Candacex

I have three. 
1) M/L classic flap in black caviar & shw
2) M/L classic flap in white caviar & shw
3) M/L classic flap in iridescent pink & lghw 
I am obsessed with classic flaps!


----------



## AlexCity

Finally managed to upload the photo, sorry, new here


----------



## BirkinLover77

AlexCity said:


> Finally managed to upload the photo, sorry, new here


Very beautiful collection! Congratulations


----------



## Mcharlotte

Super new to Chanel but so far I have two that I purchased this month; a reissue 227 in black with RHW and a black WOC with SHW


----------



## Iana24

AlexCity said:


> Finally managed to upload the photo, sorry, new here


Really love your collection  I’m wondering which one you like best from your:
Classic M/L black caviar, So black reissue 225 and Reissue 225 with GHW? And can you please share the reason?


----------



## Anesthestia

This is my updated Chanel collection, but it changes at least once a month! Just sent out my patent mini today to be sold :'( Also, my medium black BA is on its way back to me from consignment since it didn't sell, so I'll be expecting that one!



Top Row:
(1) Mini Rectangular Flap, Black Lambskin GHW
(2) Reissue 225 Flap, Black Aged Calfskin SHW
(3) Old Medium Boy, Black Caviar GHW
(4) M/L Classic Flap, Grey Lambskin SHW
Second Row:
(1) Tri-color CF from Paris Edinburgh Collection, Lambskin SHW
Followed by bags of other brands.... 

[Edit!] Nearly forgot, I also have a burgundy camera bag I've sent for repairs with Leather Surgeons! Will be getting back later in June and will update you all when I do.


----------



## AlexCity

Iana24 said:


> Really love your collection  I’m wondering which one you like best from your:
> Classic M/L black caviar, So black reissue 225 and Reissue 225 with GHW? And can you please share the reason?





Iana24 said:


> Really love your collection  I’m wondering which one you like best from your:
> Classic M/L black caviar, So black reissue 225 and Reissue 225 with GHW? And can you please share the reason?


Hi Iana, it is really a great and hard question. I’d say in black, i choose 2.55 over classic. Even though I am a big huge fan of classic, I would prefer it in another color, something brighter. I love the 2.55 so black, especially its chevron look. But my favorite is the 2.55 with GHW, such a discrete luxury, fits perfectly for both dressing up and dressing down, very confortable and versatile to carry. Love love love.


----------



## milkrun

Between 2017 - 2019, my relationship with chanel bags was rocky. I bought bags (both 1st and 2nd hand) thinking that it is suited my personality, and it screamed me. Over time, I got the feeling that I hadn't reach a state of purse peace, and I was simply buying way too many bags. I slowly sold a few pieces over the course of a few months after owning them.


My first ever chanel bag (2nd hand). I love pink and back then I thought I was more of a Le Boy than a Classic Flap person. But BOY was I wrong.




My second Chanel purchase, fresh out of the boutique. I swore I walked into the boutique wanting to buy a black caviar M/L flap. But something about this blue caught my attention. I sold her a few months later, as I used that money to fund my trip to Europe ( and a bag from 31 Rue Cambon).




When I made a trip to Paris, I was 100% certain I wanted to purchase something from 31 Rue Cambon. But I just didn't know what. I went in to have a look at everything available, but I was simply overwhelmed by the collection. I went for a navy with GHW boy, which was something within my budget then, rather than a CF. I sold her away afew months later as I wasnt reaching out to her much.



I've always liked a grey CF. Back then, I was desperate to look for it but I couldn't find one. When I heard that there was a dark grey that was going to be released in 2018, I immediately went around asking if anyone could ship it in for me, as the local boutiques didn't bring in this color. Thankfully, a few forumers here managed to liaise me with an SA and she shipped it over to me. A few months later, I made the decision to sell it. It was heartbreaking, especially it was a grey bag which I absolutely loved, and adored, but it was simply too heavy for me, and I felt I looked more ostentatious than classy when I carried it out.





Fast forward to today, my collection is very different from the set of bags I used to own, and I wholeheartedly love them all. I have a 2nd hand CF in Navy and GHW (M/L) that is on its way to me. I hope it'll stay permanent in my collection too.


----------



## Anesthestia

milkrun said:


> Between 2017 - 2019, my relationship with chanel bags was rocky. I bought bags (both 1st and 2nd hand) thinking that it is suited my personality, and it screamed me. Over time, I got the feeling that I hadn't reach a state of purse peace, and I was simply buying way too many bags. I slowly sold a few pieces over the course of a few months after owning them.
> View attachment 4446720
> 
> My first ever chanel bag (2nd hand). I love pink and back then I thought I was more of a Le Boy than a Classic Flap person. But BOY was I wrong.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446721
> 
> My second Chanel purchase, fresh out of the boutique. I swore I walked into the boutique wanting to buy a black caviar M/L flap. But something about this blue caught my attention. I sold her a few months later, as I used that money to fund my trip to Europe ( and a bag from 31 Rue Cambon).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446725
> 
> When I made a trip to Paris, I was 100% certain I wanted to purchase something from 31 Rue Cambon. But I just didn't know what. I went in to have a look at everything available, but I was simply overwhelmed by the collection. I went for a navy with GHW boy, which was something within my budget then, rather than a CF. I sold her away afew months later as I wasnt reaching out to her much.
> 
> View attachment 4446724
> 
> I've always liked a grey CF. Back then, I was desperate to look for it but I couldn't find one. When I heard that there was a dark grey that was going to be released in 2018, I immediately went around asking if anyone could ship it in for me, as the local boutiques didn't bring in this color. Thankfully, a few forumers here managed to liaise me with an SA and she shipped it over to me. A few months later, I made the decision to sell it. It was heartbreaking, especially it was a grey bag which I absolutely loved, and adored, but it was simply too heavy for me, and I felt I looked more ostentatious than classy when I carried it out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446726
> 
> 
> Fast forward to today, my collection is very different from the set of bags I used to own, and I wholeheartedly love them all. I have a 2nd hand CF in Navy and GHW (M/L) that is on its way to me. I hope it'll stay permanent in my collection too.


So colorful and wonderful! I absolutely love the dark grey + GHW combination CF that didn't work for you, dream colors for me. But at the same time, I have a lighter grey + SHW CF lambskin that's lovely to look at but doesn't get worn at all, so I completely feel you. Wish my collection was as colorful as yours  How are you finding the weight of your Coco Handle? I find the M/L heavy as well, but I find the Coco Handle even heavier.


----------



## milkrun

Anesthestia said:


> So colorful and wonderful! I absolutely love the dark grey + GHW combination CF that didn't work for you, dream colors for me. But at the same time, I have a lighter grey + SHW CF lambskin that's lovely to look at but doesn't get worn at all, so I completely feel you. Wish my collection was as colorful as yours  How are you finding the weight of your Coco Handle? I find the M/L heavy as well, but I find the Coco Handle even heavier.




I regret selling the dark grey jumbo. I feel that i should have kept it till i was older - when i would have probably changed clothing styles, etc. 

 I find the coco handle alright for me! I usually carry the handle over my arm, and when i get tired i’d switch it up and carry on the shoulder. But one annoying thing about the coco handle is that it can get difficult to reach into. 

Im alright with the M/L. The M/L to me feels light enough to be carried throughout the day.


----------



## Anesthestia

milkrun said:


> I regret selling the dark grey jumbo. I feel that i should have kept it till i was older - when i would have probably changed clothing styles, etc.
> 
> I find the coco handle alright for me! I usually carry the handle over my arm, and when i get tired i’d switch it up and carry on the shoulder. But one annoying thing about the coco handle is that it can get difficult to reach into.
> 
> Im alright with the M/L. The M/L to me feels light enough to be carried throughout the day.


Agree, the dark grey jumbo seems like a bag I would probably enjoy more when I'm older, as well! So I'm hanging onto my lighter grey flap. I feel that with certain bags, I haven't hit the age to wear them in the most "flattering" way yet, if that makes sense.


----------



## Iana24

AlexCity said:


> Hi Iana, it is really a great and hard question. I’d say in black, i choose 2.55 over classic. Even though I am a big huge fan of classic, I would prefer it in another color, something brighter. I love the 2.55 so black, especially its chevron look. But my favorite is the 2.55 with GHW, such a discrete luxury, fits perfectly for both dressing up and dressing down, very confortable and versatile to carry. Love love love.


Thank you dear. Love to hear your perspective. It must be hard if you have to choose between them. All are classic


----------



## Lisa3823

I’m currently at four. I technically have 3 WOCS too, but pretty sure I’ll be selling all of them very soon. 

Black caviar jumbo CF SHW
So black chevron reissue 255 in aged calfskin
Dark ivory caviar rectangular mini SHW
Black caviar rectangular mini SHW


----------



## jsscxx

I have 4 (including a WOC), but will be adding a 19A mini reissue in black soon! 

- M/L classic flap in black caviar SHW
- Mini in black lambskin LGHW
- Old medium boy in black caviar RHW
- WOC in pink caviar LGHW (19C)


----------



## designerdiva40

I have 16 Chanel bags and would love more


----------



## Mom30raps

Five. I went a little crazy last month and added 3 to my collection:

Jumbo caviar with SHW
Reissue so black 226 in chevron
Reissue 226 with ruthenium HW
M/L lamb with GHW
Caviar square mini in chevron navy with SHW

I seriously think I am addicted.


----------



## RedHead172

Grey Grand Shopping Tote
Grey Caviar Reissue 226
Beige Reissue 226
Red caviar single flap jumbo
Red Caviar double flap jumbo
Black caviar jumbo
Green caviar jumbo
Grey caviar jumbo
Red single flap seasonal bag


----------



## mspaul

Mom30raps said:


> Five. I went a little crazy last month and added 3 to my collection:
> 
> Jumbo caviar with SHW
> Reissue so black 226 in chevron
> Reissue 226 with ruthenium HW
> M/L lamb with GHW
> Caviar square mini in chevron navy with SHW
> 
> I seriously think I am addicted.



omg pure perfection!


----------



## Mom30raps

mspaul said:


> omg pure perfection!


Thank you so much! I do want to add a beige and a red m/l to my collection, but I need to stop. This is such a slippery slope.


----------



## mspaul

Mom30raps said:


> Thank you so much! I do want to add a beige and a red m/l to my collection, but I need to stop. This is such a slippery slope.



my small chanel collection consists of a black metallic reissue and a red large boy but i always find myself musing i should have gotten a black one. black is a mood your collection nails it beautifully!


----------



## milkrun

-


----------



## Mom30raps

mspaul said:


> my small chanel collection consists of a black metallic reissue and a red large boy but i always find myself musing i should have gotten a black one. black is a mood your collection nails it beautifully!


I am a very casual dresser and feel like no matter what I wear, a black classic flap elevates the look and not to mention my confidence and mood. Can’t wait to see your metallic reissue and red boy.


----------



## carrie8i8

Mom30raps said:


> Thank you so much! I do want to add a beige and a red m/l to my collection, but I need to stop. This is such a slippery slope.


I love your black collection.  It is such an addiction because there are endless size, hardware, color and leather combinations!  It's maddening and so fun to hunt for your wishlist.  I added 3 this month too and I'm on a major ban.


----------



## Monaliceke

dooneybaby said:


> I just have 3: A GST in grey, another in orange and a Cambon Reporter Bag in green. I only plan in the future to add 2 more Chanels to my collection, a black jumbo flap and a multi-color flap. I prefer their shoes and sunnies over their bags.


Hi dooneybaby, I am wondering if you still have the Cambon Reporter bag? I am looking to buy one prelove, need to find out whether it’s a good and easy bag to use for traveling. Do you have any tips? Thank you.


----------



## Sparklett22

I only have 3 bags (caviar rectangular mini, caviar jumbo, and a CAM) and 1 SLG...my next wish list item is a Coco Handle in the current large or preloved medium. Oh and the xxl travel flap.


----------



## Summersplash

My current collection as at 19A. Used to have some other pieces like medium classic flap, boy old medium and woc. However I have let go of them over time as I found out mini bags work better for me.


----------



## dooneybaby

luxemadam said:


> Hi dooneybaby, I am wondering if you still have the Cambon Reporter bag? I am looking to buy one prelove, need to find out whether it’s a good and easy bag to use for traveling. Do you have any tips? Thank you.


I love my reporter bag. I just don't carry it much because I have so many bags. And since the color I have is the green one, scratches do show up on the top of the bag. Also the chain that's attached to the bag keeps breaking. If you're looking for a Chanel "travel" bag, I'd probably use the Deauville before the much smaller Reporter Bag.


----------



## Monaliceke

dooneybaby said:


> I love my reporter bag. I just don't carry it much because I have so many bags. And since the color I have is the green one, scratches do show up on the top of the bag. Also the chain that's attached to the bag keeps breaking. If you're looking for a Chanel "travel" bag, I'd probably use the Deauville before the much smaller Reporter Bag.


Oh, sad to hear that. Thank you very much for your honest opinion. I will check out the Deauville. Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## XCCX

10 as of July 2019


----------



## Cool Gal

I only have 3:
1. Purchased in Dec 2018: Small CF Caviar in Bubblegum Pink with RGHW. Bought it in London, not available in US.
2. Prior Years: 2.55 Reissue Aged Calfskin in Black with GHW (227).
3. Prior Years: Chanel GST Beige Clair in Caviar with GHW.


----------



## cheska2424

Let me share my humble Chanel handbags and SLGs collection.
Reissue 225 in Chevron So Black on its way.


----------



## YBcozYnot

AlexCity said:


> Finally managed to upload the photo, sorry, new here


Hello,
Thanks for sharing your adorable collection.
I’ve myself learned for the first time, seeing your photo, that ‘So black’ doesn’t mean ‘black on black’ or ‘all black’.


----------



## TraceySH

It's funny I was JUST counting how many Chanel I am down to when I scrolled through this thread. I've just sold off about 15, so I am down to 27 with one on the way (don't mind the LV in the corner as these are screenshots). I am ok with that for now! I've been purchasing more of some other brands lately (Delvaux, Hermes, LV, Dior) so I think this is more balanced out with the rest. I keep a photo folder of all my bags organized by designer so it's easy for me to keep up with what I've got...I have no clue about what SLG I have  As I look at this I am realizing how much COLOR clearly I am into! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## soleparadox

TraceySH said:


> It's funny I was JUST counting how many Chanel I am down to when I scrolled through this thread. I've just sold off about 15, so I am down to 27 with one on the way (don't mind the LV in the corner as these are screenshots). I am ok with that for now! I've been purchasing more of some other brands lately (Delvaux, Hermes, LV, Dior) so I think this is more balanced out with the rest. I keep a photo folder of all my bags organized by designer so it's easy for me to keep up with what I've got...I have no clue about what SLG I have  As I look at this I am realizing how much COLOR clearly I am into! Thank you for letting me share!


Wow! Major envy  seems like you liked the previous collection a lot! The scarab shaped cases and the one with the pink flecks are gorgeous! 
I only have one right now definitely hoping to grow the collection


----------



## TraceySH

soleparadox said:


> Wow! Major envy  seems like you liked the previous collection a lot! The scarab shaped cases and the one with the pink flecks are gorgeous!
> I only have one right now definitely hoping to grow the collection


I did! 19a was one of my most favorite collections ever, and I definitely sold some things to accommodate many purchases from from that collection! What else do you have your eye on?


----------



## 5purse1234

Anesthestia said:


> This is my updated Chanel collection, but it changes at least once a month! Just sent out my patent mini today to be sold :'( Also, my medium black BA is on its way back to me from consignment since it didn't sell, so I'll be expecting that one!
> View attachment 4446500
> 
> 
> Top Row:
> (1) Mini Rectangular Flap, Black Lambskin GHW
> (2) Reissue 225 Flap, Black Aged Calfskin SHW
> (3) Old Medium Boy, Black Caviar GHW
> (4) M/L Classic Flap, Grey Lambskin SHW
> Second Row:
> (1) Tri-color CF from Paris Edinburgh Collection, Lambskin SHW
> Followed by bags of other brands....
> 
> [Edit!] Nearly forgot, I also have a burgundy camera bag I've sent for repairs with Leather Surgeons! Will be getting back later in June and will update you all when I do.


Your collection is gorgeous!  May I ask what’s the bag next to your tri color cf, please? That brown, croc maybe, beauty?? Thanks!


----------



## soleparadox

TraceySH said:


> I did! 19a was one of my most favorite collections ever, and I definitely sold some things to accommodate many purchases from from that collection! What else do you have your eye on?


You made the right decision for sure 19a is amazing 
Unfortunately with Chanel I have hit a series of bad luck with their quality 
The small classic flap I just bought has minor issues as well (but I love it too much and don't want the hassle of exchanging and waiting for a new one) so I am being very catious now but I favour Chanel designs over the other fashion houses! Also I am boring so maybe starting a collection of classic flaps in different colours


----------



## Markxmikesmom

3 but I have only been collecting since June.


----------



## LVCH4ever

My CHANEL Bag Collection currently 8 so far.


----------



## Naminami

Markxmikesmom said:


> View attachment 4507028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 but I have only been collecting since June.


outstanding


----------



## karenjade

TraceySH said:


> It's funny I was JUST counting how many Chanel I am down to when I scrolled through this thread. I've just sold off about 15, so I am down to 27 with one on the way (don't mind the LV in the corner as these are screenshots). I am ok with that for now!


What a fabulous collection! Do you have a favourite bag?


----------



## tinkerella

I have three! All in black but the difference is in the hardware colours  one is SHW, one is GHW and the other is mixed HW!


----------



## Mosman

7
6 in photo and a tote bag for work.
Aimed to go down to 5, but don’t know which 2 cf med size to get rid off.
Sorry for the dim light.


----------



## B4GBuff

I have 3. I only started to collect this year. 
I started with my aunts black lambskin classic flap which I'll never get rid of. It was willed to me. Then I came across a python classic flap at an auction and won the bid. But I fell in love with Gabrielle style and bought the 19s iridescent beige with pink undertones in small and later came across a preloved python dark gold Medium Gabrielle from 2018. I ended up selling the python classic flap and using that to buy the python Gabrielle. It holds way more and the different ways to wear it is more my style than the classic flap and besides I still have the black classic flap anyway.

Shown are the 19s small gabby and the 2018 medium python gabby (not sure which exact collection). It was authenticated though. I also have two scarves..  a silk square one in fall colors (shown) and a cashmere silk Stole in solid beige with CC and camellias kind of woven right in it (not shown) and a pair of chanel slingback sandals in black. Gabby perfume is also my main scent to wear.


----------



## luvchanel77

I have 7 and been collecting over the past 15 years


----------



## ipekkeles

- maxi boy bag black with ruthenium hardware (i don't think this size is being produced anymore? i'm not sure. it is bigger than old medium)
- medium 2.55 (226 reissue) black with gold hardware
- medium (medium/large) classic flap black caviar with silver hardware
- woc black lambskin with silver hardware
- woc 19b beige caviar with gold hardware

i really want 
- navy or beige mini rectangular flap
- beige or black small or mini coco handle
- beige or black small trendy cc 
- navy or beige business affinity backpack
- beige raffia or canvas large or medium deauville tote


----------



## Anesthestia

5purse1234 said:


> Your collection is gorgeous!  May I ask what’s the bag next to your tri color cf, please? That brown, croc maybe, beauty?? Thanks!


Thank you! It's the YSL Charlotte Bag in brown mock croc! 


It was my second ever luxury bag and I'd bought it spontaneously without doing any research at all because I fell in love at first sight! One of my favorite bags to date. The mock croc is made so well, and looks/feels so luxurious compared to other YSL bags I've tried.


----------



## Mosman

Better photo of my collection.
19b burgundy and 19s pink recently added.


----------



## Aprilmay

Current bag collection I have a beige caviar medallion that my daughter is using. I’m happy with my collection at the moment. I just sold an ombré boy.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I have 2 so far:

A black calfskin chevron urban spirit drawstring bag and a black caviar boy bag. Looking to add 1-2 more pieces. Hopefully a 2.55 reissue soon


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mosman said:


> Better photo of my collection.
> 19b burgundy and 19s pink recently added.



Beautiful collection!  How are you liking the vanity case? I was eyeing that item. Do you find you use it often? Can you share your pros/cons of the bag?


----------



## Mosman

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Beautiful collection!  How are you liking the vanity case? I was eyeing that item. Do you find you use it often? Can you share your pros/cons of the bag?


Pro: One of the best one for cross body bag, fit more than cl m/l size, and has separate compartment for organization.
Con: the zip is a bit hard to use, and you have to zip off all the way around to get inside the bag, but get use to it.
I heard new release even better as the handle and internal lining is now caviar leather instead Lambskin.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mosman said:


> Pro: One of the best one for cross body bag, fit more than cl m/l size, and has separate compartment for organization.
> Con: the zip is a bit hard to use, and you have to zip off all the way around to get inside the bag, but get use to it.
> I heard new release even better as the handle and internal lining is now caviar leather instead Lambskin.



Thank you for your thoughts on the bag!


----------



## HappybytheC

TraceySH said:


> It's funny I was JUST counting how many Chanel I am down to when I scrolled through this thread. I've just sold off about 15, so I am down to 27 with one on the way (don't mind the LV in the corner as these are screenshots). I am ok with that for now! I've been purchasing more of some other brands lately (Delvaux, Hermes, LV, Dior) so I think this is more balanced out with the rest. I keep a photo folder of all my bags organized by designer so it's easy for me to keep up with what I've got...I have no clue about what SLG I have  As I look at this I am realizing how much COLOR clearly I am into! Thank you for letting me share!


Looking at the pictures of your collection is just wow, it’s like beautiful art!! Major envy for the beautiful mix (and congrats for getting these beauties!)


----------



## TraceySH

HappybytheC said:


> Looking at the pictures of your collection is just wow, it’s like beautiful art!! Major envy for the beautiful mix (and congrats for getting these beauties!)


Thank you so much


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mom30raps said:


> Five. I went a little crazy last month and added 3 to my collection:
> 
> Jumbo caviar with SHW
> Reissue so black 226 in chevron
> Reissue 226 with ruthenium HW
> M/L lamb with GHW
> Caviar square mini in chevron navy with SHW
> 
> I seriously think I am addicted.



Drool-worthy!! Love all the bags. I can empathize with you on the slippery slope part. I’m about to add my 3rd purchase of August lol


----------



## Mom30raps

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Drool-worthy!! Love all the bags. I can empathize with you on the slippery slope part. I’m about to add my 3rd purchase of August lol


Thank you so much!!! 
I don’t blame you, specially this season has been very hard to resist. Can’t wait to see your newest addition.


----------



## prettyfox

Mom30raps said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> I don’t blame you, specially this season has been very hard to resist. Can’t wait to see your newest addition.





atlsweetpea11 said:


> Drool-worthy!! Love all the bags. I can empathize with you on the slippery slope part. I’m about to add my 3rd purchase of August lol


I added five items including two classics from 19B in last two weeks. Your collection is great .


----------



## gelabela

I have four Chanel bags that I've collected in the past 2 years:
1.  Boy Bag in caviar leather, taupe with antique gold hdw
2.  Medium Classic Flap  Caviar 19S Iridescent Beige with champagne gold hdw
3.  Jumbo Classic Lambskin Flap 2019 Black with silver hdw
4.  Medium Classic Flap Caviar 2019 white with champagne gold hdw

Wishlist:
1.  Mini Rectangle:  Lipstick Red with yellow gold hdw and  black with silver hdw
2.  225:  Black with gold hdw and metallic gold/silver/rose gold
3.  Backpack
4.  Evening Clutch


----------



## plue89

I have 6 in my humble collection
- black medium double flap caviar gold hardware 
- black gst caviar gold hardware
- navy square mini flap brushed gold hardware
- pink chevron seasonal jumbo flap lambskin silver hardware
- dark turquoise medium vanity bag rainbow hardware
- black square mini flap caviar silver hardware

Wishlist
- chevron rectangular mini lambskin flap in a bright colour

Once I get that I would probably be Chanel- content if there’s ever such a thing hahaha


----------



## mslilinanana

I have 9 in my collection:
1. jumbo in black with shw, caviar
2. jumbo in navy with rhw, caviar
3. jumbo in red with shw, caviar
4. old medium boy with ghw, lambskin
5. dark turquoise vanity case with rainbow hardware
6. mini rectangle in hot pink with ghw, lambskin
7. mini rectangle in rose gold pixel
8. classic flap medium in black with shw, caviar
9. classic flap red with shw, caviar

and i have a coco handle on the way in red


----------



## Mel di Brisbane

gelabela said:


> I have four Chanel bags that I've collected in the past 2 years:
> 1.  Boy Bag in caviar leather, taupe with antique gold hdw
> 2.  Medium Classic Flap  Caviar 19S Iridescent Beige with champagne gold hdw
> 3.  Jumbo Classic Lambskin Flap 2019 Black with silver hdw
> 4.  Medium Classic Flap Caviar 2019 white with champagne gold hdw
> 
> Wishlist:
> 1.  Mini Rectangle:  Lipstick Red with yellow gold hdw and  black with silver hdw
> 2.  225:  Black with gold hdw and metallic gold/silver/rose gold
> 3.  Backpack
> 4.  Evening Clutch



Yourwish list almost 100% of what I keep in my collection so far ...so coincidental


----------



## seikow




----------



## vivaciousbev1

seikow said:


> View attachment 4525240


Omg I love your urban spirit! Is that a mini or a small?


----------



## seikow

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Omg I love your urban spirit! Is that a mini or a small?


Hi which is mini size 2018


----------



## vivaciousbev1

seikow said:


> Hi which is mini size 2018


Omg I have a small in red but eyeing the mini! I have to get it


----------



## seikow

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Omg I have a small in red but eyeing the mini! I have to get it


which is cute go grab one highly recommend


----------



## vivaciousbev1

seikow said:


> which is cute go grab one highly recommend


Are you able to fit a mini iPad in it?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> I have three!


What a varied collection! Each one is gorgeous!


----------



## seikow

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Are you able to fit a mini iPad in it?


Hi I guess mini ipad is fine but i dun have that


----------



## seikow

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a varied collection! Each one is gorgeous!


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> What a varied collection! Each one is gorgeous!


Thank you frenzied! They do serve different purposes and work with different outfits. Guess you can also tell my love for black bags


----------



## gelabela

Mel di Brisbane said:


> Yourwish list almost 100% of what I keep in my collection so far ...so coincidental


You have great taste!


----------



## girlhasbags

OH MY GOSH!!!! I didn't realize it. I have 16. I have to recount I have to be wrong.


----------



## pbdb

I have: 
2 x boy bags Old medium in Lambskin black 2018 and caviar grey 2019 
2 x Deauville totes, small 2019 and medium 2020
1 x Rainbow medium Gabrielle 
1 x Boy WOC 
1 x belt bag in blue 2018
1 x Camera bag Chevron lambskin 2017
(Boy wallet in black caviar 2018 and classic card case in caviar blue 2018) 
(I forgot the year of release of some bags so approx)


----------



## sweetpea33

Current bags:
1 m/l black caviar classic
1 caviar blue w shw rect mini
1 black reissue mini w shiny ghw
1 dark blue deauville

Sold (for one reason or another):
1 camera bag 
1 PST 
1 PTT 
1 boy woc
1 navy Now & Forever seasonal flap
1 pink Easy Caviar flap
1 black rect mini 
1 black rect mini w 4 grommets 
1 lambskin m/l so-black chevron

Looks like I sold off more than I kept....but I am pretty contented now.


----------



## ArielNature

Does the WOC count as a bad?


----------



## ChanelFan29

Down to a Mini and a Jumbo in black caviar.  I don't use them much, but I will certainly keep them forever due to the price increases.  The Jumbo especially has gone up a good amount since I bought it in 2017 or 18. 

Sold two WOCs and another Mini.


----------



## XCCX

ArielNature said:


> Does the WOC count as a bad?



I certainly count/use it as a bag


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

ArielNature said:


> Does the WOC count as a bad?



Absolutely!


----------



## ArielNature

XCCX said:


> I certainly count/use it as a bag





Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> Absolutely!



thank you! Ups, autocorrect likes to mess with me! Then, I have 5 bags, a classic jumbo, two minis, a medium and a woc. I love them all!


----------



## Chrismin

I have 7.. 3 jumbo flaps (thinking of selling the tricolor), clutch, satin evening, python chevron , sequins .. sorry don’t know all the proper  bag names !


----------



## seikow

vivaciousbev1 said:


> Omg I love your urban spirit! Is that a mini or a small?


Thanks! This is mini size so cute


----------



## Cool Gal

1 Reissue 227
1 Small Classic Flap
1 Small Coco Handle
1 GST (Will consign to fund other bag)


----------



## enensweety

I have narrowed my collection down to this. Might possibly add either a burgundy or light pink small flap or mini coco handle in the future, if the right shade comes along.


----------



## sizz

I have 4:
- M/L CF lambskin with GHW
- Small CF caviar with SHW
- Square Mini in sky blue with LGHW
- Large Urban Spirit Backpack with aged GHW

Thinking of adding a 225 with RHW sometime soon(ish)


----------



## Classy_Sam

I have 5 bags;
Deauville medium black
Classic tote  medium 
Business Affinity medium 
Coco handle medium 
Classic WOC 

all in black. Yes I am boring

I’m hoping to add the CCH mini in beige to my collection this year


----------



## ilytemporarily

I have 3 bags; 1 small classic in caviar, 1 reissue 225 in aged calfskin and 1 WOC in lambskin. In the future, I’d like to add a vintage classic produced during my birthyear... but otherwise, I’m think I’m done.


----------



## ashin121

Chrismin said:


> I have 7.. 3 jumbo flaps (thinking of selling the tricolor), clutch, satin evening, python chevron , sequins .. sorry don’t know all the proper  bag names !
> View attachment 4828624


I love your tricolor one! That's the one that stood out to me the most when I looked at your photo before I read the caption.  I literally said "oh interesting" in a good way.  Keep it!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

15 if you include wallet on chains. 16th on the way  Last on my list are a deep blue and maybeeeee a second pink one. Had my eye on that rose gold looking mini reissue from 21A. May also sell one of my nonclassic ones, I believe it’s called the ballerine flap. It’s cute but I never need a beige bag.


----------



## Swissmiss2000

enensweety said:


> I have narrowed my collection down to this. Might possibly add either a burgundy or light pink small flap or mini coco handle in the future, if the right shade comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4976423


----------



## Swissmiss2000

The taupe Boy bag is beautiful.


----------



## MamaGG

I have 8:

- M/L classic flap beige
- M/L classic flap black
- Old medium boy black
- Chanel bumbag 
- Small Urban Spirit backpack Gray
- Large Urban Spirit backpack Black
- Black remake of Duma backpack
- Gabrielle backpack beige/black

I had a thing for backpacks as half of mine are backpacks lol And hoping to add small 19, trendy cc and medium Business Affinity... and then hopefully I’m done.


----------



## Marleah

I have 8 (for now) - thinking about selling 1 to fund a bag ...

Yellow small caviar coco handle GHW
So Black New Medium Boy - calf I think
Green Metallic Small Caviar CF GHW
Light Gold (rose gold) Caviar Med CF SHW
Red In the Business - calf
Black calf Tender Touch SHW
Rainbow metallic Med 225 reissue
Black Lamb Camillia WOC GHW


----------



## cityivy

I recently sold 3, so I am down to 20 now.  But looking to sell one more...


----------



## hlzpenguin

I have 3. My first was a medium flap in black caviar in 2017. Added two into my collection last year: a mini square and a pearl crush woc. Thinking about adding a mini rectangular/another mini square this year.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Marleah said:


> I have 8 (for now) - thinking about selling 1 to fund a bag ...
> 
> Yellow small caviar coco handle GHW
> So Black New Medium Boy - calf I think
> Green Metallic Small Caviar CF GHW
> Light Gold (rose gold) Caviar Med CF SHW
> Red In the Business - calf
> Black calf Tender Touch SHW
> Rainbow metallic Med 225 reissue
> Black Lamb Camillia WOC GHW


Omg I’d love to see your rose gold with shw


----------



## enensweety

Swissmiss2000 said:


> The taupe Boy bag is beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## princessDD

5 - jumbo, medium, mini rectangular, new medium boy and 2.55 reissue. All in black color.


----------



## deb68nc

7... bought and sold along the way and narrowed down to ones i actually rotate and wear 
21c medium blue 
21p small caramel 19
20s small beige 19
small black ghw
small beige Clair shw 
17b rect beige mini 
17b rect red mini


----------



## cajhingle

7 and counting (dream on)


----------



## Aprilmay

I‘m down to 5 I have sold a couple of purses. The remaining are:
black chevron mini with brushed GHW
Black Reissue 226 aged calfskin aged GHW
Black maxi XL from the 90s with 24kt GHW
Blue small Trendy CC light GHW
Beige Chanel medallion GHW


----------



## Mom30raps

NYCchihuahua said:


> 15 if you include wallet on chains. 16th on the way  Last on my list are a deep blue and maybeeeee a second pink one. Had my eye on that rose gold looking mini reissue from 21A. May also sell one of my nonclassic ones, I believe it’s called the ballerine flap. It’s cute but I never need a beige bag.


NYCchihuahua, omg I am eyeing that 21A reissue mini as well. I heard it will be in caviar with rose gold hardware. I can’t wait for the collection to release in May.


----------



## Lisa3823

7 - the maximum number of Chanel I’ll allow myself to have at one time so that I actually use all of them 

pink caviar woc with LGHW
black caviar rectangular mini with SHW
ivory caviar rectangular mini with SHW
so black chevron reissue 225
multi stripe raffia deauville with LGHW
black caviar jumbo with SHW
white caviar jumbo with SHW


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Mom30raps said:


> NYCchihuahua, omg I am eyeing that 21A reissue mini as well. I heard it will be in caviar with rose gold hardware. I can’t wait for the collection to release in May.


CAVIAR?! Omg I hope so


----------



## Swanky

I was thinking we were keeping a count on how many we all have, collectively.
that would be interesting!!
I added 2 in ‘20 and 1 in ‘19. I think all in I have 9


----------



## girlhasbags

I have sold a few myself. Im down to 17. I am now only adding special pieces.


----------



## pbdb

8 and will not add anymore:
2 x Deauville totes: small and medium
1 boy WOC
2 x old Medium Boy (caviar and lambskin) 
1 x Camera Chevron Bag (lambskin) 
1 x Rainbow Gabrielle medium
1 x waist bag
Card case
Boy wallet

Used them once or twice at the most for the leather ones


----------



## Mom30raps

11:
Jumbo caviar df black shw
Jumbo caviar sf white shw
Reissue 226 so black chevron
Reissue 226 black with rhw
Medium lamb black with ghw
Medium red caviar with lghw
Small grey lamb with shw
Small green caviar with lghw
Mini reissue gold with lghw
Mini rectangular so black 
Mini square navy caviar with shw


----------



## Marleah

NYCchihuahua said:


> Omg I’d love to see your rose gold with shw



here’s a photo I had on my iPad. This bag is a beauty - a keeper for sure . Thank you for your kind comment ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mom30raps said:


> 11:
> Jumbo caviar df black shw
> Jumbo caviar sf white shw
> Reissue 226 so black chevron
> Reissue 226 black with rhw
> Medium lamb black with ghw
> Medium red caviar with lghw
> Small grey lamb with shw
> Small green caviar with lghw
> Mini reissue gold with lghw
> Mini rectangular so black
> Mini square navy caviar with shw



What an amazing collection.  So much eye candy!!  I absolutely love your small gray lamb and your mini rectangular so black.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Marleah said:


> here’s a photo I had on my iPad. This bag is a beauty - a keeper for sure . Thank you for your kind comment ❤
> 
> View attachment 4977879


Just WOW!  That is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## jyang47

Stumbled upon this thread and thought I would share!

I have 4 bags in my collection currently - all in black:
- medium caviar classic flap w/ silver hw 
- rectangular lambskin mini w/ silver hw
- square lambskin mini w/ champagne hw
- woc w/ gold hw

Some may say they all look the same lol but they're different enough for me and I love each of them!


----------



## girlhasbags

girlhasbags said:


> I have sold a few myself. Im down to 17. I am now only adding special pieces.


So I thought I’d better list them to be sure:

1 black affinity medium
1 vintage black Kelly
2 Vintage XL black and brown
1 vintage runway vanity bag black
1 medium flower power flap
1 vintage cross body bronze
1 vintage jumbo black
1 maxi red
1 vintage tote black
1 patchwork flap 
1 vintage cc crossbody
1 vintage cc flap xl black
1 perfect edge burgundy 
1 flap not sure of the name wine
1 runway tweed flap
1 medium single flap 
1 small flap red
2 Reissue 226 and 227 both black
1 vintage evening bag black


----------



## step2005

Fun! I cleaned my closet and these are my forever:

Black caviar GST (first and sentimental!)
Black caviar classic jumbo (favorite)
Black caviar WOC (was tempted to sell to fund a mini but it’s just too pretty and practical)
Black Mini Reissue (perfect!)

Content but would love to add a black mini classic if lucky enough to land a perfect one


----------



## jmen

1 vintage black lambskin cf, circa 1989
1 black seasonal pleated flap w/magnetic closure
1 pink valentine heart chain flap, medium
1 lipstick red e/w, circa ‘05 (best red claimed by SA and I agree)
1 mint medium cf python (mint is the color as well as condition)
1 2005 reissue gray 225
1 2005 reissue ivory 224
1 pale pink 226 reissue w/silver hardware
1 medium candy apple red patent/gold brushed hardware Mobile Art (limited to 25 or 50 pieces), auto penned signed in gold by KL on the inside
1 vintage terry tote, lined in leather, circa late 80s early 90s

stopped collecting in ‘08 due to quality issues but it was a great ride.


----------



## forumreader

4 and very happy with how different they are.
1. double flap jumbo black lamb skin shw
2. reissue  black camera bag small. ghw
3. gabrielle hobo medium black/white
4. gst black caviar ghw

yes, i love black bags!!


----------



## cutepnaikat

I have 4 forever bags from Chanel. 
1. Small Classic Flap in GHW
2. Rectangular Mini in SHW
3. Square Mini in SHW
4. Classic WOC in SHW

*All of them are BLACK*


----------



## Codyluvshakit

I have 11 and love them all: 

Jumbo single flap black caviar SHW _*oldest purchase_
226 reissue black GHW _*most used, daily work bag_
M/L classic flap red caviar LGHW
M/L classic flap beige clair caviar GHW _*most favorite_
M/L classic flap pink caviar LGHW _*newest purchase_
Square mini blue caviar SHW
Mini urban spirit backpack black GHW
Small Chanel 19 white goatskin
Seasonal flap in blue/white tweed
Seasonal tote in black lambskin
WOC black caviar SHW

Thinking to add a M/L classic flap in black GHW ...


----------



## Chanel923

Marleah said:


> here’s a photo I had on my iPad. This bag is a beauty - a keeper for sure . Thank you for your kind comment ❤
> 
> View attachment 4977879


I have this in the rectangular mini, but now feel I need this in medium too for more sparkles.  This is one special medium flap.


----------



## tpm1224

I’m down to 6 since my last post, and I don’t think I will add anymore. I’m pretty happy with my small collection. Ive been looking at Hermès bags now. ‍♀️

20B caviar burgundy jumbo shw
Black reissue 226 rhw
M/L black caviar classic flap ghw
Black small(medium) 19 bag goatskin
So black chevron mini reissue
20A navy blue caviar old medium boy bag lghw


----------



## femmedelamode

1999 Old Travel Line Daypack 
2016 Chanel Girl Crossbody Clutch


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Update (from initial 12/31/2015)

6 JUMBOs — all single flap; black caviar GHW, black lamb SHW, beige clair GHW, white caviar SHW, dark pink lamb SHW, black patchwork RHW

4 M/Ls — black lamb GHW, red lamb GHW, navy blue neoprene camellias SHW, black and white tweed LGHW

1 SMALL — black lamb GHW

1 MINI — black lamb camellias SHW

1 CARDHOLDER — bubblegum pink lamb SHW


----------



## BrandSnob

Too many and not enough at the same time!! Lol


----------



## Allisonfaye

3 m/l's - red shw, beige patent shw, turquoise python
1 jumbo - black shw
1 GST - white shw
1 seasonal bag. No idea what it's called. Kind of champagne color.


----------



## topglamchic

jmen said:


> 1 vintage black lambskin cf, circa 1989
> 1 black seasonal pleated flap w/magnetic closure
> 1 pink valentine heart chain flap, medium
> 1 lipstick red e/w, circa ‘05 (best red claimed by SA and I agree)
> 1 mint medium cf python (mint is the color as well as condition)
> 1 2005 reissue gray 225
> 1 2005 reissue ivory 224
> 1 pale pink 226 reissue w/silver hardware
> 1 medium candy apple red patent/gold brushed hardware Mobile Art (limited to 25 or 50 pieces), auto penned signed in gold by KL on the inside
> 1 vintage terry tote, lined in leather, circa late 80s early 90s
> 
> stopped collecting in ‘08 due to quality issues but it was a great ride.


Would love to see your beautiful collection


----------



## Lulumelons

In no particular order:
1. M/L cf caviar ghw black #20
2. M/L cf caviar lghw 18s beige #25
3. Jumbo sf caviar shw black #14
4. Jumbo sf caviar ghw beige claire #14
5. Jumbo sf caviar ghw beige claire #14
6. Jumbo df lamb ghw black #16
7. Small Trendy CC lghw grey #28
8. Small chevron surpique #18 
9. Vintage Duma backpack lamb ghw black  #3
10. Vintage Vanity 25cm caviar ghw black #4
11. 226 reissue caviar ghw black #23

I really should switch out my extra beige jumbo for a medium...


----------



## Brittnee89

1. Black WOC Caviar GHW
2. Black Square Mini Lambskin LGHW
3. Black Rectangular Mini Lambskin LGHW


----------



## winks

1. M/L black caviar
2. Mini navy lamb
3. Mini red caviar (my fave)
4. WOC black caviar
5. WOC boy pink (dont remember the leather)
(6. top handle from the Cuba collection, should arrive tomorrow)
all with SHW


----------



## Cool Gal

I only have 3:
1. Reissue 227 in Black with GHW
2. Small CF in Bubblegum Pink with LGHW
3. Small/Medium Coco Handle Black with GHW

I only want to keep 3 for my Chanel collection. If I buy one, I need to sell one. That's my principle


----------



## blackcclover22

In the order I bought them:

1. Old medium boy, black caviar, ruthenium
2. Reissue woc, black aged calfskin, antique gold
3. M/L classic flap, black lambskin, silver
4. Small chevron gabrielle, black aged calfskin, so black
5. Small classic flap, white caviar, light gold

I want one square mini in a fun color to be bought in Paris and I'm done!


----------



## LRG

I have seven bags:

Jumbo - Black caviar, SHW
Jumbo - Beige caviar, SHW
M/L - Black caviar, SHW
M/L - Beige caviar, SHW
Reissue 227 - Gray, RHW
Reissue 226 - Black, RHW
WOC - Black caviar, SHW
I’ve only sold one Chanel bag (black lambskin WOC with LGHW) after buying my current WOC because I prefer SHW. I don’t foresee myself parting with any of the bags I currently own although I don’t use my gray Reissue nearly as much as I should.

I think I am done with Chanel bags (at least for now). I focused mainly on the classics and I’m incredibly grateful that I’ve been able to purchase all of the ones I currently have over the past four years.


----------



## am1ly

I have 5 bags, all black;

1. M/L caviar, SHW
2. Reissue 225, SHW
3. Reissue mini, RHW
4. Coco handle (with burgundy embossed handle), light GHW
5. WOC caviar (seasonal with round top handle), aged GHW

I need another mini classic (square or rectangular) in my collection and I would be done with Chanel.


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

Four total, from oldest to newest:

17B Square WOC, Dark Red, LGHW
18K Small Gabrielle, Black with Gold Foil Effect
20A Mini Coco Handle, Fuchsia, LGHW (2nd Smallest Size)
21P Small Coco Handle, Black, LGHW (3rd Smallest Size)

I have zero classic flaps... never called out to me. Maybe one day when they bring back the caviar minis.


----------



## kuriso

I sold a bunch of my Chanels last year and only have three left.

1. Chanel Single Jumbo  Flap -  Black Caviar with Silver Hardware
2. Chanel East West Flap - Purple Caviar with Silver Hardware
3. Chanel Cerf with Gold Hardware


----------



## Litsa

1. Black caviar woc shw
2. Black caviar chevron m/l shw


----------



## Jereni

I had many more at one point but currently 3:

Black north-south boy:



Iridescent coral pink day trip flap:



And charcoal reissue WOC:



I have a lot of SLG as well. Getting some new bags this month, so will post a family pic when those come in.


----------



## queenmichelin

1. Boy WOC, Lambskin/Ruthenium/Black (Most used bag...surprisingly wear & tear less than I expected!) 
2. Rectangular mini flap bag, Crumpled calfskin/So Black (so lucky to have found her!)
3. Boy small bag, Caviar/Ruthenium/Black (least used bag, sadly bcoz the chain noise somehow bothers me)
4. Classic Medium flap bag, Caviar/Silver hardware/Black (just bought a few days ago...I feel the classic medium is really essential in my Chanel collection!) 

*recently sold my mini square bag (black caviar silver hardware) bcoz the shape and chain length didn't suit me (but the caviar leather is still impeccable even after 12 years...that's why I love Chanel). So happy to have sold to a lady who adores her !


----------



## star_dust

1. Cambon Pink Messenger bag - it was my first Chanel and it holds the most sentimental value to me even though I don't use it anymore 
2. Black Caviar PST with GHW - really the most stunning caviar I have encountered
3. Black Cavair Medallion Tote - my workhorse bag and I love it
4. Purple Nylon Tweed Bubble Flap SHW- love this one because it is still classic because it's a flap but a very modern version
5. Caviar WOC SHW - my first purchase from Rue Cambon
6. Black/beige Small Gabrielle - most comfortable undercover Chanel bag

Bags I sold - Beige Claire GST SHW - was too big on my frame and too grown up looking for/ Louis VUitton multicolour pochette - it's not Chanel but I regret selling it so much.

On my list:
Chanel 19 small in Beige colour
A potential tweed Mini
A potential Reissue because it's a must have classic


----------



## Oceanmina

1. Black GHW Lampskin WOC 
2. Rectangular Mini Pink and Yellow with iridescent hardware


----------



## lovecouture

I have 5 bags. No slgs. but may be adding 2 bags to the list very soon. 

1. GST black caviar shw 
2. 12 flap small black goatskin
3. purple mermaid medium boy
4. tan/caramel seasonal flap
5. black patent shw mini square accordion flap


----------



## Ricks Krispies

I have 4 Chanel Products


----------



## Pisces317

I’m down to the final 5.  Had about 15 bags years ago, sold 3 last year for various reasons.  My Cerf tote which was 15 years old, my chevron reissue 226 which hurt my shoulder, and my so black new medium boy which was too boxy.  Here are the keepers:
1) Black quilted jumbo in lambskin gold hardware.
2) Black chevron jumbo in lambskin with light gold hardware.
3) Black medium caviar with gold hardware.
4) So black reissue 225.  My everyday bag!
5) Black lizard boy WOC with gold hardware.
Thinking of adding one more.  Either the 19 in black in small or the old medium boy in black.  Perhaps another so black.  The price increases are going to make me end my relationship with Chanel.  Maybe that’s a good thing!  At least my wallet thinks so!


----------



## heartfelt

I have 10. Pretty content with my collection for now, but would love to add a beige/tan flap to the mix.

1. Black GHW rectangular mini
2. Black & beige medium gabrielle
3. Black SHW urban spirit
4. Black GHW vintage jumbo xl
5. Black GHW vintage flap
6. Black & white GHW seasonal graphic flap
7. Mint green GHW seasonal citizen chic flap
8. Denim seasonal tote
9. Blue striped boucle tweed deauville
10. Burgundy GHW old medium boy


----------



## PrincessTingTing

How many Chanel bags do I have?

To quote my husband “_TOO MANY_”


----------



## weezer

3 Jumbo flaps 
1 Medium flap 
1 Reissue
1 vintage camera bag (from mom)
1 GST 
1 Cerf tote


----------



## Myluxeloves

Bought and sold a few now but current collection is now;







2 more slgs and then Hermes is the way forward for me


----------



## sad16480

I have 4 (after having gone overboard and selling several):

1. Small 19 Flap in Black
2. Small 19 Flap in Caramel (21P Brown)
3. Trendy CC WOC in Black 
4. Mini WOC in Metallic Gold (21P)

I love my small collection


----------



## 2manychins

ilove6kies said:


> How many Chanel bags do I have?
> 
> To quote my husband “_TOO MANY_”


My husband says the same thing.  Obviously they are both mistaken.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Mazza86 said:


> View attachment 5007990


This one looks so much fun!


----------



## graciewwing

1. M/L black lamb with shw
2. M/L red lamb with ghw 
3. Black caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
4. Beige Clair caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
5. Deep red/ burgundy caviar jumbo single flap with lghw
6. Electric blue caviar double flap chevron jumbo with shw
7. Medium Grey caviar jumbo double flap with shw
8. Red aged calf mini reissue with shiny ghw
9. Grey metallic charcoal (it was called metallic black but it’s charcoal) goat mini reissue with arhw
10. 19s pink caviar woc with lghw
11. Navy Blue caviar woc with lghw
12. White caviar woc with lghw
12. Vintage caviar GST tote with brushed ghw
13. Metallic bronze caviar medium statement flap with lghw
14. A pink season woc with the clasp that I don’t love 
15. Black chevron so black goat 226 reissue 
16. Black aged calf chevron reissue 226 with aged ghw
17. Small season quilted black mini bag with ghw and cc turnlock (smaller than a mini but still a purse) 

...and too many slgs LOL


----------



## CrazyCool01

graciewwing said:


> 1. M/L black lamb with shw
> 2. M/L red lamb with ghw
> 3. Black caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
> 4. Beige Clair caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
> 5. Deep red/ burgundy caviar jumbo single flap with lghw
> 6. Electric blue caviar double flap chevron jumbo with shw
> 7. Medium Grey caviar jumbo double flap with shw
> 8. Red aged calf mini reissue with shiny ghw
> 9. Grey metallic charcoal (it was called metallic black but it’s charcoal) goat mini reissue with arhw
> 10. 19s pink caviar woc with lghw
> 11. Navy Blue caviar woc with lghw
> 12. White caviar woc with lghw
> 12. Vintage caviar GST tote with brushed ghw
> 13. Metallic bronze caviar medium statement flap with lghw
> 14. A pink season woc with the clasp that I don’t love
> 15. Black chevron so black goat 226 reissue
> 16. Black aged calf chevron reissue 226 with aged ghw
> 
> ...and too many slgs LOL


Wow you collection is Amazing ❤️ a family photo plz


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mazza86 said:


> Bought and sold a few now but current collection is now;
> View attachment 5007987
> View attachment 5007988
> View attachment 5007989
> View attachment 5007990
> View attachment 5007991
> View attachment 5007992
> 
> 2 more slgs and then Hermes is the way forward for me


Love that red chevron!!


----------



## graciewwing

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow you collection is Amazing ❤️ a family photo plz


Thanks! Listing them out definitely prompted me to ask if I had too many lol. I’ll work on a photo of them!


----------



## Venessa84

A total of 14 not including SLGs, clothes, or RTW. Some may say too many...I say just enough. 

I have a group shot of some and included those that were added after the group photo was taken
	

		
			
		

		
	








	

		
			
		

		
	
...

Black Timeless CC tote
Black Beauty Lock
Beige Coco Handle with lizard handle
So black Reissue 226 
Tiffany Blue Trendy CC
Dark Pink (I say red) Trendy CC
Navy Classic jumbo 
Light Beige Filigree Vanity
Large Deauville in turquoise
White Chanel 19 Large
Large Denim Flap
M/L classic flap in iridescent purple
Small gold boy
Mini tweed reissue


----------



## sweetpea_2009

@Venessa84, that so black reissue just makes my heart flutter!!


----------



## soccerzfan

I noticed the comment on 14. Lol. 



graciewwing said:


> 1. M/L black lamb with shw
> 2. M/L red lamb with ghw
> 3. Black caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
> 4. Beige Clair caviar jumbo double flap with ghw
> 5. Deep red/ burgundy caviar jumbo single flap with lghw
> 6. Electric blue caviar double flap chevron jumbo with shw
> 7. Medium Grey caviar jumbo double flap with shw
> 8. Red aged calf mini reissue with shiny ghw
> 9. Grey metallic charcoal (it was called metallic black but it’s charcoal) goat mini reissue with arhw
> 10. 19s pink caviar woc with lghw
> 11. Navy Blue caviar woc with lghw
> 12. White caviar woc with lghw
> 12. Vintage caviar GST tote with brushed ghw
> 13. Metallic bronze caviar medium statement flap with lghw
> 14. A pink season woc with the clasp that I don’t love
> 15. Black chevron so black goat 226 reissue
> 16. Black aged calf chevron reissue 226 with aged ghw
> 17. Small season quilted black mini bag with ghw and cc turnlock (smaller than a mini but still a purse)
> 
> ...and too many slgs LOL


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 5008151
> View attachment 5008152



Stunning!


----------



## graciewwing

soccerzfan said:


> I noticed the comment on 14. Lol.



Yeah, it’s the only one I ever got that I knew I should have returned, but was dumb and felt bad about returning. I didn’t love it from the get go. I wanted 19s and it was sold put so I bought this one...and then my best SA got one in a month after everybody else was out and I got the one I really wanted. It sticks out like a sore thumb and every time I look at it I think I should really sell you!


----------



## graciewwing

A


----------



## soccerzfan

You should rehome it and use the money to get something you do love. I had a reissue mini that I didn’t love and I feel so much better after getting rid of it. 



graciewwing said:


> Yeah, it’s the only one I ever got that I knew I should have returned, but was dumb and felt bad about returning. I didn’t love it from the get go. I wanted 19s and it was sold put so I bought this one...and then my best SA got one in a month after everybody else was out and I got the one I really wanted. It sticks out like a sore thumb and every time I look at it I think I should really sell you!


----------



## graciewwing

soccerzfan said:


> You should rehome it and use the money to get something you do love. I had a reissue mini that I didn’t love and I feel so much better after getting rid of it.


Oh I agree completely and plan to. I am just waiting on a better offer from fashionphile. I have two minis reserved and I’m praying I only like one


----------



## CrazyCool01

Venessa84 said:


> A total of 14 not including SLGs, clothes, or RTW. Some may say too many...I say just enough.
> 
> I have a group shot of some and included those that were added after the group photo was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008148
> View attachment 5008149
> View attachment 5008150
> View attachment 5008151
> View attachment 5008152
> View attachment 5008153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Black Timeless CC tote
> Black Beauty Lock
> Beige Coco Handle with lizard handle
> So black Reissue 226
> Tiffany Blue Trendy CC
> Dark Pink (I say red) Trendy CC
> Navy Classic jumbo
> Light Beige Filigree Vanity
> Large Deauville in turquoise
> White Chanel 19 Large
> Large Denim Flap
> M/L classic flap in iridescent purple
> Small gold boy
> Mini tweed reissue


What a collection ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## ipekkeles

Venessa84 said:


> A total of 14 not including SLGs, clothes, or RTW. Some may say too many...I say just enough.
> 
> I have a group shot of some and included those that were added after the group photo was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008148
> View attachment 5008149
> View attachment 5008150
> View attachment 5008151
> View attachment 5008152
> View attachment 5008153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Black Timeless CC tote
> Black Beauty Lock
> Beige Coco Handle with lizard handle
> So black Reissue 226
> Tiffany Blue Trendy CC
> Dark Pink (I say red) Trendy CC
> Navy Classic jumbo
> Light Beige Filigree Vanity
> Large Deauville in turquoise
> White Chanel 19 Large
> Large Denim Flap
> M/L classic flap in iridescent purple
> Small gold boy
> Mini tweed reissue



i love this collection! may i ask what size your beige coco handle? do you by chance have a modeling shot of it? thank you!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Hello All,

really enjoying this thread and reading/visualising everyone’s  collection ❤A question please - I do not have a huge collection, just couple of classic flaps And couple of mini rectangles.

am drawn to classic flaps and I keep thinking how many is too many .. ? Do you think there is a justifiable number ?


----------



## Ness123

I have 2 WOCs and 2 Chanel clutches with chains. The colours are light blue, black, iridescent black and red


----------



## redjellybean

My very small collection , I’m thinking about getting a 19 small soon


----------



## Allurex112

My collection is small as well -

A beige camera bag from 2009
A navy chevron maxi 
A flap bag from the Korea cruise collection
Not pictured is a small grey wallet.


----------



## BagLady14

I had four but sold two.  These are the two I have left but I haven't used either for a while.


----------



## Taiwo92

redjellybean said:


> My very small collection , I’m thinking about getting a 19 small soon


It’s the puffy classic for me   Is that a medium?


----------



## redjellybean

Taiwo92 said:


> It’s the puffy classic for me   Is that a medium?


Actually it’s a small size


----------



## Venessa84

atlsweetpea11 said:


> @Venessa84, that so black reissue just makes my heart flutter!!


I know you love your reissues. I love this one too. Thank you!!



Ricks Krispies said:


> Stunning!



Definitely 2 special pieces in my collection...thank you!!



CrazyCool01 said:


> What a collection ❤❤❤



Thank you so much!!



ipekkeles said:


> i love this collection! may i ask what size your beige coco handle? do you by chance have a modeling shot of it? thank you!



Thank you ipekkeles!! It’s a medium (or what Chanel used to call medium). It’s a similar size to a classic jumbo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I’m wearing a puffy Canada Goose jacket and pregnant in this photo. I’m also 5’6” if that helps.


----------



## ipekkeles

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you ipekkeles!! It’s a medium (or what Chanel used to call medium). It’s a similar size to a classic jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010559
> 
> 
> I’m wearing a puffy Canada Goose jacket and pregnant in this photo. I’m also 5’6” if that helps.



thank you! looks amazing on you!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> A total of 14 not including SLGs, clothes, or RTW. Some may say too many...I say just enough.
> 
> I have a group shot of some and included those that were added after the group photo was taken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008148
> View attachment 5008149
> View attachment 5008150
> View attachment 5008151
> View attachment 5008152
> View attachment 5008153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Black Timeless CC tote
> Black Beauty Lock
> Beige Coco Handle with lizard handle
> So black Reissue 226
> Tiffany Blue Trendy CC
> Dark Pink (I say red) Trendy CC
> Navy Classic jumbo
> Light Beige Filigree Vanity
> Large Deauville in turquoise
> White Chanel 19 Large
> Large Denim Flap
> M/L classic flap in iridescent purple
> Small gold boy
> Mini tweed reissue


As you know I am an admirer of your collection.  I particularly love your two trendy's and your small gold boy!!!


----------



## Ramai

Had 3 but now 1.
1. Red small coco handle (gifted it to my mum)
2. M/L vintage beige clair in caviar (realised I am not into classic flap so sold to it to a friend)
3. 225 Reissue quilted with gold hardware (my first Chanel bag and favourite)

Also have 2 SLGS  - a flat (pink camellia) and flap (red) card holders.

Not sure if I want to add anymore. If I was to, I would get an all black mini chevron reissue (to keep for my daughter till she is older). Having only one chanel bag at present makes it special to me. I have bags from other brands but I like  to maintain a minimalist collection of not more than 10 bags.


----------



## sniderms

The happy family❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

sniderms said:


> The happy family❤


Gorgeous collection!!


----------



## Saaski

sniderms said:


> The happy family❤


Wow!


----------



## Laz0409

Lisa3823 said:


> 7 - the maximum number of Chanel I’ll allow myself to have at one time so that I actually use all of them
> 
> pink caviar woc with LGHW
> black caviar rectangular mini with SHW
> ivory caviar rectangular mini with SHW
> so black chevron reissue 225
> multi stripe raffia deauville with LGHW
> black caviar jumbo with SHW
> white caviar jumbo with SHW



Hi! Would you mind sharing how your raffia deauville is holding up? LOVE the combo but want to use daily and not baby it. Thank you!


----------



## lvlitigator

Alittle over 30.  I try to change it out though.


----------



## tlilrascal

I have downsized to 8 (include WOC)


----------



## Naminami

Before 3
Now just 1. keep classic medium 

i sold cboy because it’s heavy after hour using it.

i sold WOC because it’s to small for my ‘grab n go’ bag.


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 10 as of July 2019



18 as of May 2021 

My collection is on my Instagram if anyone is interested


----------



## m_ichele

Downsized to 6 and replaced what I sold with impeccably made Moynat bags.


----------



## mc79638

i started my chanel journey in 2016 and have 10 now. Completely addicted to chanel. LV was actually my first love and got my first LV bag in 2008. However, these days, Chanel is my only love.


----------



## hlzpenguin

hlzpenguin said:


> I have 3. My first was a medium flap in black caviar in 2017. Added two into my collection last year: a mini square and a pearl crush woc. Thinking about adding a mini rectangular/another mini square this year.


I can’t believe since Feb this year, my collection has grown to 6 already....another mini square, a mini rectangular, and a sweet mini....addiction....addiction....


----------



## M-NV-DXB

mc79638 said:


> i started my chanel journey in 2016 and have 10 now. Completely addicted to chanel. LV was actually my first love and got my first LV bag in 2008. However, these days, Chanel is my only love.



Also had my first LV in 2008! and started my Chanel journey in 2016 too, but I have slightly more - 25 Chanels now. Need to stop but there are still a few in my wish list


----------



## fadeout

Just four for me - 2 vintage small flaps, a modern small flap and a mini reissue. Love and treasure them all.


----------



## luxsal

Just two for me: DF jumbo in black caviar, GHW and SF jumbo in beige, 24K GHW. And a SLG, snap card holder in black. I am currently happy with these two. I want to add a small mini or a WOC for evening wear like gold metallic. And also keep thinking about the 19 but not sure yet..


----------



## mmcarlos

My chanel
Collection 
Chanel medium double flap in caviar
Chanel leboy in old medium
Chanel Vintage Jumbo in lambskin
Chanel GST


----------



## charm_me_bag

I have 4 Chanel, the latest in my collection is the Chanel Trendy CC (small) in metallic silver 2021, pink chanel m/l with shw serial 16- bought preloved lambskin, black chanel m/l caviar serial 27.

I also have a jumbo black shw serial 19- but thinking to sell it to switch for a beige classic/trendy or 19.. what do you guys think of such move? Any recommendation or suggestion?


----------



## Venessa84

charm_me_bag said:


> I have 4 Chanel, the latest in my collection is the Chanel Trendy CC (small) in metallic silver 2021, pink chanel m/l with shw serial 16- bought preloved lambskin, black chanel m/l caviar serial 27.
> 
> I also have a jumbo black shw serial 19- but thinking to sell it to switch for a beige classic/trendy or 19.. what do you guys think of such move? Any recommendation or suggestion?



Do you use your jumbo? Is your m/l also shw (I can’t tell from the photo)? I personally wouldn’t sell the jumbo but if it’s not being used then definitely sell it.


----------



## charm_me_bag

Venessa84 said:


> Do you use your jumbo? Is your m/l also shw (I can’t tell from the photo)? I personally wouldn’t sell the jumbo but if it’s not being used then definitely sell it.


The m/l is ghw. I think its the lighting. Yes im using the jumbo just not as much now, its something nice to have in the collection too.. ya.. still thinking. I hope i will make decision i will not regret later


----------



## Katostar

I started my collection last August 2020 and have two Chanel bags. Regrets waited so long.

❤19B Black Camera Case in Goatskin with Brushed Gold Hardware
21S Dark Beige Mini Square in Lambskin with Light Gold Hardware

Plus three black caviar SLGs


----------



## missie1

I have 8 bags


----------



## charm_me_bag

Katostar said:


> I started my collection last August 2020 and have two Chanel bags. Regrets waited so long.
> 
> ❤19B Black Camera Case in Goatskin with Brushed Gold Hardware
> 21S Dark Beige Mini Square in Lambskin with Light Gold Hardware
> 
> Plus three black caviar SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5091429


i love the beige mini.. beautiful colour


----------



## DAMER

To-date I have 4 bags (if you consider WOC a bag) and 4 SLGs (all black and mostly caviar):
- WOC (GHW), CF Jumbo (GHW), seasonal Rock in Rome flap (RHW) & old medium Le Boy (RHW)
- flat cardholder (GHW), zip around wallet (GHW), lamb mini o case (LGHW) & flap cardholder (SHW).
At some points of my life I have had a dark blue Medium Business Affinity, a navy Medium Mademoiselle Flap, a Medium Gabrielle in dark red (for a very brief moment) and black on black calfskin chevron trifold Reissue wallet (no regrets).
I must say I am quite content with my collection at the moment, but who knows...


----------



## chanel94

I have four - Small CF, Gabrielle, Square Mini and a WOC. Happy with my collection as I feel like I have a bag for any occasion. Really wish i started this journey much earlier!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

My happy Chanel family
- most loved are my coco handles

managed to get my dream bag recently - a preloved iridescent purple Gabrielle with rainbow hardware! 

n my only SLG..in Lavender caviar

at purse peace now.. I hope


----------



## monkyjib

Right now I have 4 bags (reissue 225, mini reissue, square mini, rec mini) and 7 SLGs (WOC, 3 sizes of O-cases, round coin purse, flap cardholder, zipped cardholder) I’m mentally limiting myself not to go over 5 bags, otherwise I’ll go really crazy


----------



## Swissmiss2000

lil_twin_stars said:


> My happy Chanel family
> - most loved are my coco handles
> 
> managed to get my dream bag recently - a preloved iridescent purple Gabrielle with rainbow hardware!
> 
> n my only SLG..in Lavender caviar
> 
> at purse peace now.. I hope


The Coco handle bags are gorgeous. 
I was in a very lovely pre-loved shop this week and saw a Gabrielle (Forest Green). The owner of the shop who sells loads of Chanel bags admitted that whilst all the other models sell really fast, the Gabrielles struggle. I dont know if this is particular to the Swiss market or whether it is simply because it is less classic / easily recognizable as a Chanel. Seems like a very practical bag to me and a more manageable size than the GST or shopper (of which I have both and love).
Enjoy your collection!


----------



## ElisaAnna

I have 2: a suede CF and a vintage round leather logo bag. Getting a WOC this summer


----------



## Purrsey

Curated through the years and finally calling it a day. Won't move anything in my collection now.

Chanel Medium Caviar Black
Chanel Medium Caviar 21A Grey
Chanel Small Caviar Navy
Chanel Reissue Caviar 226 Black
Chanel Jumbo Caviar SF Red
Chanel Jumbo Caviar DF Black
Chanel PTT Black
Chanel Medium Vanity Case Blue


----------



## Hanna Wilson

10; all CF


----------



## Hanna Wilson

__





						Post your Chanel family portrait...
					

that dark pini coco.. soooo pretty   Thank you! It is my first chanel bag!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Hanna Wilson

Small blue lambskin flap is missing from my picture. I forgot about her.


----------



## baglover06

8


----------



## KG415

I have four, they're my profile pic but I attached the same photo. My newest is the bucket/drawstring bag. It's probably also going to become my most used, and I'm so excited to start wearing it! I love my other bags but the totes aren't my style at the moment as I prefer bags with long straps to carry hands free comfortably on my shoulder. The bucket bag is perfect for this. I don't use the vintage flap nearly as much as I should, I just feel like it's not casual enough for most situations. But I love them all!


----------



## Sophie2021

I am thinking to purchase my first one this week before the July 2021 price increase! To be fair, I think this is the only handbag I will ever purchase from Chanel as I can't justify the price but have alwaysss wanted one! To those who have more than one, how do you guys afford them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KG415

Sophie2021 said:


> I am thinking to purchase my first one this week before the July 2021 price increase! To be fair, I think this is the only handbag I will ever purchase from Chanel as I can't justify the price but have alwaysss wanted one! To those who have more than one, how do you guys afford them if you don't mind me asking?



All of my bags were bought secondhand! I bought my vintage flap, for example, long before the current flap bag craze, especially vintage craze, for a super good price. Like, fashionphile has one identical on their site right now for more than double what I paid about 8 years ago. Eight years ago the demand just wasn't there like it is now. Sometimes you just get lucky. I'm kicking myself for not buying a jumbo or mini years ago now because it's crazy how "cheap" they once were on the secondhand market, not even that long ago. Covid made the demand for a lot of designer bags insane and has really contributed to marked up prices. Not to mention Chanel's multiple price increases recently.


----------



## Gabel

14  not all of them on the wall yet.


----------



## Bagaholic9

6 (If you count WOC that I use as a bag) and completely content!

-Large Urban Spirit Backpack (Chevron/Calfskin/Black/Silver Hardware)

-New Medium Boy (Caviar/Black/Ruthenium Hardware)

-Jumbo Flap (Caviar/Black/Gold Hardware)

-WOC (Caviar/Black/Gold Hardware)

-Flap Clutch (Lambskin/Black/ Light Gold Hardware)

-Mini Rectangular (12A Red/Caviar/Silver Hardware)

The other flap sizes don’t work with me. & the other Chanel styles I personally don’t care for. After these recent price increases, and the drastic one coming up, I am done and am SO happy to be. _*Maybe *_a random SLG/accessory in the future. I am so grateful that I bought my bags when I did.


----------



## janetaz

I have one, jumbo lambskin shw. I sold my reissue 227, never really liked it and sold my GST, sold before it got too slouchy.
i have 2 wallets. With the crazy increases I believe Im done. They’ve priced me out.


----------



## edsltan

Just a small collection:
1. Lambskin Vintage Chanel Camera Tassel Bag (Black w/ GHW)
2. Caviar GST (Pre-Loved)(Black w/ GHW)
3. Caviar Rectangular Mini Flap (Black w/ Light GHW)
4. Caviar Jumbo Classic Flap (Black w/ GHW)
5. Distressed Calfskin Reissue 225 (Black w/ Antiqued GHW)

With the price increase I’m priced out already Lol! I’ll probably just purchase costume jewelries or shoes whenever I find something I like...


----------



## lala_retro

Hanna Wilson said:


> 10; all CF



would love to see a group shot of your CFs! 10 CFs together must be impressive.



Sophie2021 said:


> I am thinking to purchase my first one this week before the July 2021 price increase! To be fair, I think this is the only handbag I will ever purchase from Chanel as I can't justify the price but have alwaysss wanted one! To those who have more than one, how do you guys afford them if you don't mind me asking?



By not having children XD
(and working)


----------



## CrazyCool01

lala_retro said:


> would love to see a group shot of your CFs! 10 CFs together must be impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> By not having children XD
> (and working)


So true Children are such high maintenance lol  ( no offense ! I have a kid too)


----------



## Hanna Wilson




----------



## Hanna Wilson

@lala_retro, there are 9 in the picture above; small blue CF is missing (I forgot that I own one ) I will post the picture of her separately.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

T


----------



## lvlitigator

Over 35 now


----------



## CrazyCool01

lvlitigator said:


> Over 35 now


Wow , would love to see your collection


----------



## balen.girl

I have bought and sold a lot of Chanel. We move here and there due to my husband’s work, so I can’t keep it. It’s not easy to move luxury bag between countries. I only have 3 for now and all small/mini size. I have to limit to maximum 5. I am done selling and buying and I am kicking my self hard for selling 3 mini caviar and 1 jumbo.


----------



## amna72

I have 20 bags plus WOC, Vanity, Wristlet, Pochette's, Belt bag....which I do not count as bags, otherwise the number gets too high for me! Anyway far too many, so I will (again) try to reduce this number! 
I remember stating this on the very same thread years ago and all I did was selling my older bags and getting new ones))


----------



## kadya

I sold a couple over the years and I’m down to 4

Dark grey caviar Boy WOC RHW
Black caviar old medium Boy RHW
Black caviar M/L classic flap SHW
Black calfskin Reissue 227 GHW

I feel content with my collection and so lucky to have amassed what I consider forever classics. While I love some of the colors that have come out in the last few years, the prices are getting steep enough that I’m admiring from afar. $5600 (what I bought my M/L for) is as rich as I can go for a bag these days.


----------



## amna72

amna72 said:


> I have 20 bags plus WOC, Vanity, Wristlet, Pochette's, Belt bag....which I do not count as bags, otherwise the number gets too high for me! Anyway far too many, so I will (again) try to reduce this number!
> I remember stating this on the very same thread years ago and all I did was selling my older bags and getting new ones))



At the location I am now, I have 9, the rest is on a different location, pictures will follow


----------



## CrazyCool01

amna72 said:


> At the location I am now, I have 9, the rest is on a different location, pictures will follow


Wow ! Very beautiful collection ❤️


----------



## amna72

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow ! Very beautiful collection ❤



Thank you very much


----------



## monkyjib

lala_retro said:


> By not having children XD
> (and working)



OMG yes! Chanel or Children! I have a kid so.. not many Chanels for me


----------



## amna72

monkyjib said:


> OMG yes! Chanel or Children! I have a kid so.. not many Chanels for me



I do not have any, so I am allowed to have more Chanel)))


----------



## lvlitigator

CrazyCool01 said:


> Wow , would love to see your collection


Thanks. It’s grown too much over the last year.


----------



## Hanna Wilson

amna72 said:


> At the location I am now, I have 9, the rest is on a different location, pictures will follow


I love the one in the second picture in light lilac  What a beautiful color!


----------



## amna72

Hanna Wilson said:


> I love the one in the second picture in light lilac  What a beautiful color!



Thanks


----------



## lala_retro

monkyjib said:


> OMG yes! Chanel or Children! I have a kid so.. not many Chanels for me



they are both huge drains of financial resources…one has resale value XD



amna72 said:


> I do not have any, so I am allowed to have more Chanel)))



that’s the way I’ve been looking at it lmao


----------



## lala_retro

Hanna Wilson said:


> View attachment 5123339



omg that metallic antique gold! Sooo beautiful!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

i have two.  One just mademoiselle and one CF medium both black with SHW.


----------



## FunBagz

I'm not on this forum much these days since I've been content with my collection, so I've been off Chanel for a while.  I was up to 20 bags, but recently sold a couple and will likely sell a few more.  I never thought I'd sell a single one, but some I am just not reaching for very often.  I had every intention of taking a family photo before I sold off any of them, but that just never happened.

Currently Have:
Jumbo CF x1 (black lamb)
M/L CF x4 (black, red, grey & beige - all caviar)
Small/225 Reissue x1 (black)
Medium/226 Reissue x1 (metallic grey)
Old Medium Boy x4 (iridescent purple w/rainbow HW, camel, nude & navy - likely selling 2)
Seasonal Tote x1 (black - likely selling)
Deauville Tote x1 (black)
Caviar Mini x2 (black & red - both caviar)
WOC x3 (black, red & grey - lamb & calf)
O-Case Double Zip Pouch/Clutch x1 (black caviar)
Card Holders/Coin Purses (various styles/colors) x5

Recently Sold:
Mini x2 (pink & turquoise - both caviar)
Card Holder x1 (turquoise caviar)


----------



## sniderms

36 --- Hopefully I have the energy to unbox and get a nice family pic soon


----------



## Hanna Wilson

lala_retro said:


> omg that metallic antique gold! Sooo beautiful!!


I am so glad you like it!


----------



## Clb09

Those who have over 20 bags; how are you rotating through them for use????!! I'm so curious as I only have 6 + a bunch of other brands and I have a hard time rotating through all. 

Black M/L CF with GHW in caviar
Ivory stone M/L CF with Champagne GHW in caviar
Black mini square with SHW in caviar
Black seasonal camera bag in calf
Black large (aka medium) 19 in goat skin
Grey medium (aka small) 19 in lamb skin


----------



## amna72

Clb09 said:


> Those who have over 20 bags; how are you rotating through them for use????!! I'm so curious as I only have 6 + a bunch of other brands and I have a hard time rotating through all.
> 
> Black M/L CF with GHW in caviar
> Ivory stone M/L CF with Champagne GHW in caviar
> Black mini square with SHW in caviar
> Black seasonal camera bag in calf
> Black large (aka medium) 19 in goat skin
> Grey medium (aka small) 19 in lamb skin



No hard time, just a lot of joy and happiness for having the opportunity to enjoy all that beauty

I rotate my bags depending on how I feel and what the occasion is. Mini bags I tend to use only in spring/summer, bigger bags in autumn/winter because of the space they offer. Some bags I only use in the evening, others only during the day, some are only meant for casual outfits others for more dressy and formal occasions. And it is a huge pleasure to pick the bag of the day or of the occasion

Not to mention that I love Hermes with almost the same passion I love Chanel and I also can always find a spot for a nice Dior/Fend/LV/BV bag)))


----------



## umamanikam

I have curated my bags for every occasion and doubt I will sell or buy any ...


1 black medium flap
1 19 bag in navy small lambskin
1 reissue with silver hardware 226
1 rectangle mini
1 square mini
1 woc
1 PT tote
1 deauville tote
1 small zippy and
1 mini ocase .


----------



## lindaphan

I have 8 bags & 2 slgs.  I'm not planning to buy any more Chanel bags at this time.  Travelling is my goal now.  

Black medium classic flap (caviar)
White medium classic flap (caviar)
Grey medium classic flap (caviar)
Dark Beige medium classic flap (caviar)
So Black reissue 225 (distressed calfskin)
Black small trendy CC (lambskin)
Dark Beige small Chanel 19 (lambskin)
Black chevron rectangular mini (lambskin)

Black flat card holder (caviar)
Black flap card holder (caviar)


----------



## Clb09

amna72 said:


> No hard time, just a lot of joy and happiness for having the opportunity to enjoy all that beauty
> 
> I rotate my bags depending on how I feel and what the occasion is. Mini bags I tend to use only in spring/summer, bigger bags in autumn/winter because of the space they offer. Some bags I only use in the evening, others only during the day, some are only meant for casual outfits others for more dressy and formal occasions. And it is a huge pleasure to pick the bag of the day or of the occasion
> 
> Not to mention that I love Hermes with almost the same passion I love Chanel and I also can always find a spot for a nice Dior/Fend/LV/BV bag)))



I agree! Looking at them makes me happy. It's odd to feel that way about bags. Haha.


----------



## Baybeeh0ney

I have 7 bags, if you count WOC as bags, then 9

- Black Jumbo Caviar GHW
- Black Medium Caviar GHW
- 21S Rose Clair Medium Shiny GHW 
- Black Mini Lambskin Rectangular Shiny GHW 
- 21A Mini Grey Lambskin Handle
- Black Mini Lambskin Square
- Black Caviar Small Coco Shiny GHW
- Classic Beige Clair WOC
- Classic Black Lambskin WOC

I think I'm at purse peace


----------



## Yolandacc

Classic cf medium black cavier
2.55 mini black
woc light pink
cch  small dark beige
mini o case black
card holder 3 pink,black, brown
zip wallet 1 dusty blue


----------



## Yolandacc

my next targets are mini square and mini rectangular...


----------



## lvlitigator

Clb09 said:


> Those who have over 20 bags; how are you rotating through them for use????!! I'm so curious as I only have 6 + a bunch of other brands and I have a hard time rotating through all.
> 
> Black M/L CF with GHW in caviar
> Ivory stone M/L CF with Champagne GHW in caviar
> Black mini square with SHW in caviar
> Black seasonal camera bag in calf
> Black large (aka medium) 19 in goat skin
> Grey medium (aka small) 19 in lamb skin


 I generally carry only a few a year.


----------



## RubySun08

I only have 3..all purchased this year :

Chanel M/L Classic Flap in black (lambskin)
Chanel 19 in 21C Beige (lambskin)
Small Trendy CC in black (lambskin)

next on my list is a small coco handle in white and a Chanel WOC in black caviar..I’m well and truly addicted haha!


----------



## ka3na20

I am more of an Hermes girl and I've had a love hate relationship with Chanel over the years. I've bought boy chanel twice or thrice but ended up selling them because I find the chain way too heavy. However, I've decided to add a classic flap to my collection this year - a  medium classic beige caviar in ghw. I was lucky to get it in June before the increase today, and with the insane prices now, I don't think I will be adding more. I am going back to Hermes.


----------



## ashin121

Sophie2021 said:


> I am thinking to purchase my first one this week before the July 2021 price increase! To be fair, I think this is the only handbag I will ever purchase from Chanel as I can't justify the price but have alwaysss wanted one! To those who have more than one, how do you guys afford them if you don't mind me asking?





lala_retro said:


> would love to see a group shot of your CFs! 10 CFs together must be impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> By not having children XD
> (and working)





CrazyCool01 said:


> So true Children are such high maintenance lol  ( no offense ! I have a kid too)





amna72 said:


> I do not have any, so I am allowed to have more Chanel)))





lala_retro said:


> they are both huge drains of financial resources…one has resale value XD
> 
> 
> 
> that’s the way I’ve been looking at it lmao




I LOLed to all the responses to @Sophie2021 question. It's so true. Kids drain the wallet and energy. I have two (2 yo and 5 yo boys). Their daycare alone cost $3800 usd a month. Then there's clothes, food, lessons (sports, swim, piano) , toys etc. I love them so much though. Wouldn't trade them for the world. However, I do think about how much money we would have if we didn't have to pay for daycare. My husband said once they are out of daycare, he's going to get that money drawn out in dollar bills and swim in it   we thought about having a third kid but my husband said no. if we did , I probably would  not have purchased a chanel mini, chanel CCH, lady dior and goyard this year.

Wondering which one has return of investment like stated above...purse or kids. I guess it's a coin toss . Hoping none has a net loss when they are older. Kid or purse. Haha.

To answer the OP question, I started buying in 2011 so prices were much less. It felt super expensive though at that time because it just increased from <$3000. Bought my jumbo for $3700 usd plus tax, m/l cost me $ 3500usd after tax , boy bag was $3200 usd etc from the boutique. Also doing overtime and putting fun money aside (I have a joint account with my husband but a personal fun money account that I have an allocated amount put in every month from my paycheck). House, paying off student debt, tithe to church, travels, savings (retirement and kids college fund) and kids always came first. I didnt start buying luxury bags until I finished residency. Prices are insane now. I just bought the cocohandle and that was my most expensive chanel purse that I paid from the boutique at $4500 plus tax.  I have purchased preloved ones that I missed out on at amazing prices and excellent conditions with full set as well. This was back when reseller prices were below retail.


----------



## twinkleAA

Wow! Amazed at the number or bags members here have. And each bag is looking so beautiful! I'm 35 and I started my Chanel journey just 6 years back. I took a 3-year holiday from buying any bags cos I got married, gave birth to 2 kids (5 and 2) and slaved to finish off paying the house loan last year.

The pandemic made me think about restarting my bag collection back from scratch. I thought it'll be good to only keep and buy bags that has a good marker value if ever I want to sell off to downsize. I sold off a dozen bags (LV, Prada, Fendi, Gucci, YSL) and kept my 3 CCs. I started buying Chanel again late last year and went crazy - bought 5 Chanel bags altogether. And that's not including some SLGs and brooches

My jumbo CF is the cheapest of all bags I have. Very special to me as that was my first ever and I bought it in Milan during my honeymoon. I think it cost €4850 in April 2015 before 10% tax refund. My latest purchase, the light brown Boy bag is the most expensive - SGD7980 with tax just before price increase.

Attaching my humble collection


----------



## amna72

twinkleAA said:


> Wow! Amazed at the number or bags members here have. And each bag is looking so beautiful! I'm 35 and I started my Chanel journey just 6 years back. I took a 3-year holiday from buying any bags cos I got married, gave birth to 2 kids (5 and 2) and slaved to finish off paying the house loan last year.
> 
> The pandemic made me think about restarting my bag collection back from scratch. I thought it'll be good to only keep and buy bags that has a good marker value if ever I want to sell off to downsize. I sold off a dozen bags (LV, Prada, Fendi, Gucci, YSL) and kept my 3 CCs. I started buying Chanel again late last year and went crazy - bought 5 Chanel bags altogether. And that's not including some SLGs and brooches
> 
> My jumbo CF is the cheapest of all bags I have. Very special to me as that was my first ever and I bought it in Milan during my honeymoon. I think it cost €4850 in April 2015 before 10% tax refund. My latest purchase, the light brown Boy bag is the most expensive - SGD7980 with tax just before price increase.
> 
> Attaching my humble collection



I love your collection


----------



## sweetpea_2009

twinkleAA said:


> Wow! Amazed at the number or bags members here have. And each bag is looking so beautiful! I'm 35 and I started my Chanel journey just 6 years back. I took a 3-year holiday from buying any bags cos I got married, gave birth to 2 kids (5 and 2) and slaved to finish off paying the house loan last year.
> 
> The pandemic made me think about restarting my bag collection back from scratch. I thought it'll be good to only keep and buy bags that has a good marker value if ever I want to sell off to downsize. I sold off a dozen bags (LV, Prada, Fendi, Gucci, YSL) and kept my 3 CCs. I started buying Chanel again late last year and went crazy - bought 5 Chanel bags altogether. And that's not including some SLGs and brooches
> 
> My jumbo CF is the cheapest of all bags I have. Very special to me as that was my first ever and I bought it in Milan during my honeymoon. I think it cost €4850 in April 2015 before 10% tax refund. My latest purchase, the light brown Boy bag is the most expensive - SGD7980 with tax just before price increase.
> 
> Attaching my humble collection


LOVE your collection! Great range of colors.


----------



## lala_retro

ashin121 said:


> I LOLed to all the responses to @Sophie2021 question. It's so true. Kids drain the wallet and energy. I have two (2 yo and 5 yo boys). Their daycare alone cost $3800 usd a month. Then there's clothes, food, lessons (sports, swim, piano) , toys etc. I love them so much though. Wouldn't trade them for the world. However, I do think about how much money we would have if we didn't have to pay for daycare. My husband said once they are out of daycare, he's going to get that money drawn out in dollar bills and swim in it   we thought about having a third kid but my husband said no. if we did , I probably would  not have purchased a chanel mini, chanel CCH, lady dior and goyard this year.
> 
> Wondering which one has return of investment like stated above...purse or kids. I guess it's a coin toss . Hoping none has a net loss when they are older. Kid or purse. Haha.
> 
> To answer the OP question, I started buying in 2011 so prices were much less. It felt super expensive though at that time because it just increased from <$3000. Bought my jumbo for $3700 usd plus tax, m/l cost me $ 3500usd after tax , boy bag was $3200 usd etc from the boutique. Also doing overtime and putting fun money aside (I have a joint account with my husband but a personal fun money account that I have an allocated amount put in every month from my paycheck). House, paying off student debt, tithe to church, travels, savings (retirement and kids college fund) and kids always came first. I didnt start buying luxury bags until I finished residency. Prices are insane now. I just bought the cocohandle and that was my most expensive chanel purse that I paid from the boutique at $4500 plus tax.  I have purchased preloved ones that I missed out on at amazing prices and excellent conditions with full set as well. This was back when reseller prices were below retail.



I kid, I'm sure children are a joy. I don't have any major financial obligations right now besides rent, so I don't mind pouring money in building a wardrobe and bag collection, but if I had a mortgage and children w/ their attached expenses, I don't think I can justify spending the same amount on leisurely items as I am now. 

I also didn't start buying luxury items until after residency, but within 2 months of that I was set on buying my first Chanel with my own money, and it felt absolutely amazing!


----------



## Purrsey

My Chanel journey started way before arrival of my kid. She is a toddler now. On the contrary, i play with  Chanel more after her arrival. Perhaps it's my kind of me-time when I can "break away" from the daily kid-routine. Now that I feel my curation is complete (at least that's what I conclude for now, especially with the exponential price increase), I'm moving on to other interests (that cost much lesser).


----------



## ashin121

lala_retro said:


> I kid, I'm sure children are a joy. I don't have any major financial obligations right now besides rent, so I don't mind pouring money in building a wardrobe and bag collection, but if I had a mortgage and children w/ their attached expenses, I don't think I can justify spending the same amount on leisurely items as I am now.
> 
> I also didn't start buying luxury items until after residency, but within 2 months of that I was set on buying my first Chanel with my own money, and it felt absolutely amazing!


It did feel amazing right? 


Purrsey said:


> My Chanel journey started way before arrival of my kid. She is a toddler now. On the contrary, i play with  Chanel more after her arrival. Perhaps it's my kind of me-time when I can "break away" from the daily kid-routine. Now that I feel my curation is complete (at least that's what I conclude for now, especially with the exponential price increase), I'm moving on to other interests (that cost much lesser).


Aren't you glad you started when you did? My purses is my me- time too. Sometimes I'll sit in my closet and play with my purses lol or I'll take one out to target after the kids go down to sleep haha


----------



## Purrsey

ashin121 said:


> It did feel amazing right?
> 
> Aren't you glad you started when you did? My purses is my me- time too. Sometimes I'll sit in my closet and play with my purses lol or I'll take one out to target after the kids go down to sleep haha


it's like they (the kids) have their own toys, and so do mummies.


----------



## monkyjib

ashin121 said:


> It did feel amazing right?
> 
> Aren't you glad you started when you did? My purses is my me- time too. Sometimes I'll sit in my closet and play with my purses lol or I'll take one out to target after the kids go down to sleep haha


 I empathize with playing in the closet


----------



## ashin121

Purrsey said:


> it's like they (the kids) have their own toys, and so do mummies.


Hahah that's how I describe it to my kiddos when I introduced my purse babies to them a couple days ago. Ahaha


----------



## Purrsey

ashin121 said:


> Hahah that's how I describe it to my kiddos when I introduced my purse babies to them a couple days ago. Ahaha



I do sometimes (yes i need to be selective given her age) involve my gal when i buy/sell my "toys". Sometimes her opinions matter. But she is generally very attached to things around at home.


----------



## snowing may

I have 14 bags:

- 5 caviar classic minis ( royal blue, fuchsia, red, emerald green, dark beige )
- 3 reissue flaps ( 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charm, 225 black/aged gold, mini size rainbow )
- 1 old medium boy ( black/aged gold )
- 1 small CCH ( dusty pink/exotic lizard handle )
- 1 mini urban spirit backpack ( black calf/ GHW )
- 1 medium vanity case black/ beige combo
- 1 small size 31 tote bag ( black calf/ SHW )
- 1 classic kisslock clutch ( black/ light GHW )

4 SLGS:

- 1 new camellia rectangular vanity bag ( black lamb/ light GHW )
- 1 classic caviar WOC black/ GHW ( sold the original one 3 years ago and just bought it back last week due to years of seller’s  regret)
- 1 boy WOC ( red caviar/ RHW from the infamous 14B  )
- 19 tweed WOC in the black/beige shimmering houndstooth combo

I am at bag peace after I got my classic WOC back.

I don’t own any classic flaps coz I am more of a reissue fan


----------



## Hakuhaku

snowing may said:


> I have 14 bags:
> 
> - 5 caviar classic minis ( royal blue, fuchsia, red, emerald green, dark beige )
> - 3 reissue flaps ( 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charm, 225 black/aged gold, mini size rainbow )
> - 1 old medium boy ( black/aged gold )
> - 1 small CCH ( dusty pink/exotic lizard handle )
> - 1 mini urban spirit backpack ( black calf/ GHW )
> - 1 medium vanity case black/ beige combo
> - 1 small size 31 tote bag ( black calf/ SHW )
> - 1 classic kisslock clutch ( black/ light GHW )
> 
> 3 SLGS:
> 
> - 1 new camellia rectangular vanity bag ( black lamb/ light GHW )
> - 1 classic caviar WOC black/ GHW ( sold the original one 3 years ago and just bought it back last week due to years of seller’s  regret)
> - 1 boy WOC ( red caviar/ RHW from the infamous 14B  )
> 
> I am at bag peace after I got my classic WOC back.
> 
> I don’t own any classic flaps coz I am more of a reissue fan



What a gorgeous and extensive collection! Would love to see a family picture of your bags! 

Do you reach for your mini urban spirit backpack often? Or what do you use it for? It's a cute bag but I can't think of times which I'll reach for a mini backpack so I have been sitting on the idea of getting a preloved one.


----------



## snowing may

Kaykayla said:


> What a gorgeous and extensive collection! Would love to see a family picture of your bags!
> 
> Do you reach for your mini urban spirit backpack often? Or what do you use it for? It's a cute bag but I can't think of times which I'll reach for a mini backpack so I have been sitting on the idea of getting a preloved one.


Thank you. Yes, the mini urban spirit is a very practical bag for me and I use it a lot. It also fits a ton even though it’s called mini  

I personally think the mini size is the most chic style among the urban spirit lines.

There’s a thread on the forum specifically about the comparison of the different sizes. You can search it up and maybe it’s helpful.


----------



## Deleted member 681277

snowing may said:


> I have 14 bags:
> 
> - 5 caviar classic minis ( royal blue, fuchsia, red, emerald green, dark beige )
> - 3 reissue flaps ( 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charm, 225 black/aged gold, mini size rainbow )
> - 1 old medium boy ( black/aged gold )
> - 1 small CCH ( dusty pink/exotic lizard handle )
> - 1 mini urban spirit backpack ( black calf/ GHW )
> - 1 medium vanity case black/ beige combo
> - 1 small size 31 tote bag ( black calf/ SHW )
> - 1 classic kisslock clutch ( black/ light GHW )
> 
> 4 SLGS:
> 
> - 1 new camellia rectangular vanity bag ( black lamb/ light GHW )
> - 1 classic caviar WOC black/ GHW ( sold the original one 3 years ago and just bought it back last week due to years of seller’s  regret)
> - 1 boy WOC ( red caviar/ RHW from the infamous 14B  )
> - 19 tweed WOC in the black/beige shimmering houndstooth combo
> 
> I am at bag peace after I got my classic WOC back.
> 
> I don’t own any classic flaps coz I am more of a reissue fan


Wonderful collection. Same here on the WOC regrets, sold iridescence pink of 2019 collection and recently got a Beige Claire classic WOC back. Could not be happier with the new design of metal zipper inside and magnetic closure instead of snap button closure. I will be more willing to pay higher price if it's leather lined inside and shorter/adjustable chain length without balls to maintain the classic look.


----------



## snowing may

ELIZAXUAN said:


> Wonderful collection. Same here on the WOC regrets, sold iridescence pink of 2019 collection and recently got a Beige Claire classic WOC back. Could not be happier with the new design of metal zipper inside and magnetic closure instead of snap button closure. I will be more willing to pay higher price if it's leather lined inside and shorter/adjustable chain length without balls to maintain the classic look.


Thank you! Glad that you have bought the WOC back What an expensive lesson we have learnt

Agree with everything you said about the WOC. Not a fan of the golden ball design either


----------



## ijustneedthis

amna72 said:


> At the location I am now, I have 9, the rest is on a different location, pictures will follow


Gorgeous - I love the fact that you have both neutrals and colorful ones. May I ask which size you use the most, despite having every size?


----------



## edsltan




----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 18 as of May 2021
> 
> My collection is on my Instagram if anyone is interested


19 as of July 2021  
But this update actually includes 3 new bags (beige 19, white 19 and white CF) but on the other hand sold 2 (deuville and lambskin silver WOC) so total is 19.. I do feel really happy about my collection I have everything I could possibly need or want.. I know though that I’d love a pinkish nude bag and I also know that I don’t like odd numbers


----------



## lil_twin_stars

twinkleAA said:


> Wow! Amazed at the number or bags members here have. And each bag is looking so beautiful! I'm 35 and I started my Chanel journey just 6 years back. I took a 3-year holiday from buying any bags cos I got married, gave birth to 2 kids (5 and 2) and slaved to finish off paying the house loan last year.
> 
> The pandemic made me think about restarting my bag collection back from scratch. I thought it'll be good to only keep and buy bags that has a good marker value if ever I want to sell off to downsize. I sold off a dozen bags (LV, Prada, Fendi, Gucci, YSL) and kept my 3 CCs. I started buying Chanel again late last year and went crazy - bought 5 Chanel bags altogether. And that's not including some SLGs and brooches
> 
> My jumbo CF is the cheapest of all bags I have. Very special to me as that was my first ever and I bought it in Milan during my honeymoon. I think it cost €4850 in April 2015 before 10% tax refund. My latest purchase, the light brown Boy bag is the most expensive - SGD7980 with tax just before price increase.
> 
> Attaching my humble collection



Love your collection! Esp the lavender CCH!
I’ve a similar situation like.. bought some Gucci, Miu Miu n Prada bags in between.. but the resale for these brands are heartbreakingly low.
Chanel still rocks my heart.. though with the price increase now, it’s really pushing me towards H brand.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

edsltan said:


> View attachment 5126871


Black gold lover!


----------



## twinkleAA

lil_twin_stars said:


> Love your collection! Esp the lavender CCH!
> I’ve a similar situation like.. bought some Gucci, Miu Miu n Prada bags in between.. but the resale for these brands are heartbreakingly low.
> Chanel still rocks my heart.. though with the price increase now, it’s really pushing me towards H brand.


Thank you!

I really want to get away from C and try my hands on H but I'm so scared to play their game!


----------



## cutepnaikat

My updated collection


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Too many! But would love to add a light grey bag and a denim bag at some point without having to sell my organs and pledge my first born…lol


----------



## Hakuhaku

Tryingtobegood said:


> Too many! But would love to add a light grey bag and a denim bag at some point without having to sell my organs and pledge my first born…lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129897


What a wonderful and diverse collection! Is that a 20c grey mini rect at the bottom right? I'm also hoping for a denim / tweed bag when the time is right. Doesn't feel complete without various "materials" and colours to me


----------



## emmykate

I have…6: things escalated quickly. NWT maxi flap in lamb with GHW. XL Executive Tote GHW. XL GST GHW. Special edition stingray mix Bombay hobo in black. Quilted XL messenger hobo with gunmetal HW. EW Rayures Reissue flap in black, gunmetal HW. I bought all with an executive corporate discount (did not work for Chanel) except for the Rayures (TRR). I actually bought the maxi flap a few years back knowing that the price was going up $700 the next week and that it was the last one in stock. It has more than doubled in price based on what I paid for it and I may just sell it.


----------



## Tryingtobegood

Kaykayla said:


> What a wonderful and diverse collection! Is that a 20c grey mini rect at the bottom right? I'm also hoping for a denim / tweed bag when the time is right. Doesn't feel complete without various "materials" and colours to me


Thank you! Yes it’s from 2020…but from the spring summer collection though. Here’s hoping there’s a beautiful, well-priced denim bag right around the corner for us…lol!


----------



## CrazyCool01

cutepnaikat said:


> My updated collection
> View attachment 5129883


Just wow ❤️❤️


----------



## twinkleAA

cutepnaikat said:


> My updated collection
> View attachment 5129883


Omg I so love this!


----------



## darlouche

Hello, this is my current collection. I started 3 years ago when I turned 40.  I used to travel a lot for work so decided to take advantage of VAT returns anytime possible. My collection started with a black Jumbo and reissue, and most recently I added most a vintage red CF. I am realizing that my favorite bags are thé Reissue so I am looking to add a chevron(not black or red) and tweed reissue to my current collection.


----------



## Purselover86

Just two. Sold all the rest. I used to have the Cambon tote, Reissue 227 and the Camera bag. I do hope to readd a camera bag in black someday.


----------



## BagLadyT

Tryingtobegood said:


> Too many! But would love to add a light grey bag and a denim bag at some point without having to sell my organs and pledge my first born…lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129897


Do you love your pink ombré mini and do you find it hard to pair it w outfits?


----------



## Tryingtobegood

BagLadyT said:


> Do you love your pink ombré mini and do you find it hard to pair it w outfits?


Hey! Yes I do love it and don’t have much trouble pairing it as I mostly wear solid neutrals like black or beige or some jewel colours like burgundy or bottle green which also go with the bag. I imagine it would be difficult to match if your wardrobe is predominately pastels. Btw please be warned that the bag has a peeling issue in case you are considering it. This has been discussed in the 21s thread previously.


----------



## BagLadyT

Tryingtobegood said:


> Hey! Yes I do love it and don’t have much trouble pairing it as I mostly wear solid neutrals like black or beige or some jewel colours like burgundy or bottle green which also go with the bag. I imagine it would be difficult to match if your wardrobe is predominately pastels. Btw please be warned that the bag has a peeling issue in case you are considering it. This has been discussed in the 21s thread previously.



Thank you for your response!! Good to know about the peeling too!


----------



## LVorDie

A Patchwork is my dream! I would love to see a pic!


----------



## girlhasbags

Venessa84 said:


> I know you love your reissues. I love this one too. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely 2 special pieces in my collection...thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ipekkeles!! It’s a medium (or what Chanel used to call medium). It’s a similar size to a classic jumbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5010559
> 
> 
> I’m wearing a puffy Canada Goose jacket and pregnant in this photo. I’m also 5’6” if that helps.


I love that bag. Can you post a close up


----------



## girlhasbags

LVorDie said:


> A Patchwork is my dream! I would love to see a pic!


I do have a patchwork flap I believe it’s like a medium is that the bag you’re wanting to see?


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 19 as of July 2021
> But this update actually includes 3 new bags (beige 19, white 19 and white CF) but on the other hand sold 2 (deuville and lambskin silver WOC) so total is 19.. I do feel really happy about my collection I have everything I could possibly need or want.. I know though that I’d love a pinkish nude bag and I also know that I don’t like odd numbers


20 already lol
Added the classic white WOC


----------



## FromRussiaWithLV

Tryingtobegood said:


> Too many! But would love to add a light grey bag and a denim bag at some point without having to sell my organs and pledge my first born…lol


Oh, such a gorgeous collection!


----------



## Jill N

I have 7 chanel handbags. ❤️


----------



## aabrooklyn

I haven’t been really buying Chanel of late, but I have way too many anyway and trying to list all of them reminds me of this fact. This thread is a good reality check.

Pink Patent Maxi Flap w/ shw 
Red Patent Maxi Flap w/ shw (in my avatar)
Black Patent Maxi Flap w/ shw
Gold Pearlescent  Patent Maxi Flap w/ brushed ghw
Beige Claire Lambskin Maxi Flap w/ brushed ghw

Light Pink Calfskin Bijoux Chain Flap w/ shw 
Medium/ Dark Pink Bijoux Chain Flap w/ shw

Red 227 Reissue w/ aged ghw
Dark Brown Metallic 227 (or 226, I can‘t remember) Reissue w/ aged ghw 
Dark Silver Reissue 225 w/ black or gunmetal hardware (not sure which)

Vintage Black Patent M/L Flap w/ ghw
Vintage Black Patent ”Cell Phone” Flap w/ ghw
Vintage Brown Lambskin “Cell Phone” Flap w/ ghw

Light Blue Caviar GST w/ shw
Red Caviar GST w/ ghw

Blue Calfskin Chain Around Flap w/ shw
Taupe Calfskin Chain Around Flap w/ shw

Burgundy Cerf w/ shw


----------



## balen.girl

I have completed my Chanel bag collection. 5 bags is good for me.


----------



## CrazyCool01

balen.girl said:


> I have completed my Chanel bag collection. 5 bags is good for me.
> View attachment 5153308


Lovely collection and   your bags are practical too ❤️


----------



## balen.girl

CrazyCool01 said:


> Lovely collection and   your bags are practical too ❤


Thank you dear. I am in a good mood since yesterday hahaha.. Finally I have a “purse peace” feeling.


----------



## tpm1224

As of now, I am at 9, including my 2 wocs.  I will probably add a black lambskin mini at the end of the year and maybe one more woc, and that *should* complete my collection….I hope!


----------



## CrazyCool01

balen.girl said:


> Thank you dear. I am in a good mood since yesterday hahaha.. Finally I have a “purse peace” feeling.


yes i know that feeling .. and i have the same feeling now  Enjoy all your beautiful bags


----------



## jenny_c8371

This is all I ever bought from chanel, never sold off any, and I'm glad to say I'm at chanel purse peace because I own all the styles I desire and I will not repeat bags with a different colour


----------



## CrazyCool01

jenny_c8371 said:


> View attachment 5156386
> 
> This is all I ever bought from chanel, never sold off any, and I'm glad to say I'm at chanel purse peace because I own all the styles I desire and I will not repeat bags with a different colour


Purse peace is the best feeling ❤️Loving your collection


----------



## glendaPLEASE

jenny_c8371 said:


> View attachment 5156386
> 
> This is all I ever bought from chanel, never sold off any, and I'm glad to say I'm at chanel purse peace because I own all the styles I desire and I will not repeat bags with a different colour



The taupe on the left is STUNNING! What season is it from??

I currently have 3 (Jumbo CF, M/L CF, and 2.55 WOC), and I think I have two more on my Chanel-specific wishlist (leather deauville and large/maxi Coco Handle).


----------



## jenny_c8371

glendaPLEASE said:


> The taupe on the left is STUNNING! What season is it from??
> 
> I currently have 3 (Jumbo CF, M/L CF, and 2.55 WOC), and I think I have two more on my Chanel-specific wishlist (leather deauville and large/maxi Coco Handle).


It's the grey from 20c!


----------



## Misstinachanel

I have six. I will possibly buy a seventh for my birthday next month. I have a Chanel CF double flap jumbo, a mini square in suede, a Diana bag, CF medium double flap in lambskin, CF medium double flap in dark white w/24K GHW, and a WOC.


----------



## Misstinachanel

balen.girl said:


> I have completed my Chanel bag collection. 5 bags is good for me.
> View attachment 5153308


I love your collection. As for the mini bags, which do you prefer?


----------



## sniderms

Mini love


----------



## balen.girl

Misstinachanel said:


> I love your collection. As for the mini bags, which do you prefer?


Thank you..   
As for now, my most used mini/small bag is my boy caviar.


----------



## Purrsey

balen.girl said:


> I have completed my Chanel bag collection. 5 bags is good for me.
> View attachment 5153308


Well done. With a good pat on your back. You do yourself proud with these lovely curated classy pieces that will accompany you for the next decades 

Totally validates less is more.


----------



## balen.girl

Purrsey said:


> Well done. With a good pat on your back. You do yourself proud with these lovely curated classy pieces that will accompany you for the next decades
> 
> Totally validates less is more.


Thank you Purrsey. I hope this collection will stay with me forever. I am super happy to have it and all using metal plate, not hologram/sticker serial number. I hope no issues with this plate in the long run.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Currently keeping 14 total: 
1 medium flap in pink caviar SHW
2 small diamond CF: black SHW & 20b blue SHW
1 small chevron CF black LGHW
1 mini in metallic silver calfskin 21p
1 lamb skin WOC in “graphite”
2 small Gabrielle’s: so black chevron & mermaid purple 
3 chevron boys: rose pink caviar RHW, patent sparkly shw, burgundy shw
1 diamond quilt boy black caviar shw
1 perfect meeting hobo in white lamb
1 small filigree case in gunmetal caviar

selling 2 this month:
Black small Gabrielle backpack
Ballerine flap in small beige/black 
(If interested in either can message for my Poshmark lol)

wishlist 3:
Small CF caviar with silver hardware: dark red, white, a beige … Hoping to score the white with SHW this year  okay and maybe the 21k light purple in small because it seems adorable

should I post a family photo or wait until I get my wishlist bags?!


----------



## aokiQ

15…‍ But I’m in the middle of downsize


----------



## lala_retro

Currently 6, would like to get to 30 by the time I'm dead.


----------



## hollyyih

3
Gabrielle Small- Black Chevron
Mini Rectangle- Navy Caviar
Timeless CC WOC- Black Caviar


----------



## NYCchihuahua

aokiQ said:


> 15…‍ But I’m in the middle of downsize


Same, girl, same. It’s hard! I need to justify the new purchases though. My purse limit is 25 bags so trying to keep myself in check. (Including WOCs and Fanny packs) Just sold a LV, a givenchy, and a Stella McCartney so I am feeling good about myself this month  I’ve decided no more chanel unless it’s a classic flap, I get bored of my seasonal bags unfortunately. I love my perfect meeting but it may go once I get my white CF for space purposes


----------



## NYCchihuahua

lala_retro said:


> Currently 6, would like to get to 30 by the time I'm dead.


What’s on your wishlist?! I love hearing people’s wishlist bags


----------



## CrazyCool01

NYCchihuahua said:


> Currently keeping 14 total:
> 1 medium flap in pink caviar SHW
> 2 small diamond CF: black SHW & 20b blue SHW
> 1 small chevron CF black LGHW
> 1 mini in metallic silver calfskin 21p
> 1 lamb skin WOC in “graphite”
> 2 small Gabrielle’s: so black chevron & mermaid purple
> 3 chevron boys: rose pink caviar RHW, patent sparkly shw, burgundy shw
> 1 diamond quilt boy black caviar shw
> 1 perfect meeting hobo in white lamb
> 1 small filigree case in gunmetal caviar
> 
> selling 2 this month:
> Black small Gabrielle backpack
> Ballerine flap in small beige/black
> (If interested in either can message for my Poshmark lol)
> 
> wishlist 3:
> Small CF caviar with silver hardware: dark red, white, a beige … Hoping to score the white with SHW this year  okay and maybe the 21k light purple in small because it seems adorable
> 
> should I post a family photo or wait until I get my wishlist bags?!



What a wonderful collection, would love to see a family pic .. 

same like you, i get bored with all other styles and only love Classic Flaps


----------



## shoppaholic

4 ... I wanna add a couple more that I will truly use... interested in adding Chanel 19, Mini coco. handle and Business Affinity


----------



## NYCchihuahua

CrazyCool01 said:


> What a wonderful collection, would love to see a family pic ..
> 
> same like you, i get bored with all other styles and only love Classic Flaps


I love my boy bags too, but 4 is enough  may even sell my black one at some point though


----------



## Mom30raps

NYCchihuahua said:


> Currently keeping 14 total:
> 1 medium flap in pink caviar SHW
> 2 small diamond CF: black SHW & 20b blue SHW
> 1 small chevron CF black LGHW
> 1 mini in metallic silver calfskin 21p
> 1 lamb skin WOC in “graphite”
> 2 small Gabrielle’s: so black chevron & mermaid purple
> 3 chevron boys: rose pink caviar RHW, patent sparkly shw, burgundy shw
> 1 diamond quilt boy black caviar shw
> 1 perfect meeting hobo in white lamb
> 1 small filigree case in gunmetal caviar
> 
> selling 2 this month:
> Black small Gabrielle backpack
> Ballerine flap in small beige/black
> (If interested in either can message for my Poshmark lol)
> 
> wishlist 3:
> Small CF caviar with silver hardware: dark red, white, a beige … Hoping to score the white with SHW this year  okay and maybe the 21k light purple in small because it seems adorable
> 
> should I post a family photo or wait until I get my wishlist bags?!


Family photo…pretty please!!!


----------



## goodcrush

NYCchihuahua said:


> Currently keeping 14 total:
> 1 medium flap in pink caviar SHW
> 2 small diamond CF: black SHW & 20b blue SHW
> 1 small chevron CF black LGHW
> 1 mini in metallic silver calfskin 21p
> 1 lamb skin WOC in “graphite”
> 2 small Gabrielle’s: so black chevron & mermaid purple
> 3 chevron boys: rose pink caviar RHW, patent sparkly shw, burgundy shw
> 1 diamond quilt boy black caviar shw
> 1 perfect meeting hobo in white lamb
> 1 small filigree case in gunmetal caviar
> 
> selling 2 this month:
> Black small Gabrielle backpack
> Ballerine flap in small beige/black
> (If interested in either can message for my Poshmark lol)
> 
> wishlist 3:
> Small CF caviar with silver hardware: dark red, white, a beige … Hoping to score the white with SHW this year  okay and maybe the 21k light purple in small because it seems adorable
> 
> should I post a family photo or wait until I get my wishlist bags?!



lets see the family❣️


----------



## NYCchihuahua

goodcrush said:


> lets see the family❣





Mom30raps said:


> Family photo…pretty please!!!


Will do including the two I’m selling! The classic chevron isn’t in my possession yet so I may have to update when it arrives. Though if I get that reserve for the white I’ll update in September


----------



## lala_retro

NYCchihuahua said:


> What’s on your wishlist?! I love hearing people’s wishlist bags



haha I don't have a complete wishlist, currently just these: 

- medium black lambskin rose gold HW CF
- taupe small trendy cc 
- caramel small 19 
- light pink small 19 
- medium light pink lambskin SHW CF 
- medium light pink tweed CF 
- pink canvas Deauville tote 

Now that I wrote it out, my wishlist is actually a lot longer than I thought...
Some of these are coming out in the next few seasons, some are just nebulous wishful combos (like the taupe trendy), but just when I think I'm good for a while, Chanel launches something else awesome, just can't win. 

Would love to see a family photo!


----------



## NYCchihuahua

lala_retro said:


> haha I don't have a complete wishlist, currently just these:
> 
> - medium black lambskin rose gold HW CF
> - taupe small trendy cc
> - caramel small 19
> - light pink small 19
> - medium light pink lambskin SHW CF
> - medium light pink tweed CF
> - pink canvas Deauville tote
> 
> Now that I wrote it out, my wishlist is actually a lot longer than I thought...
> Some of these are coming out in the next few seasons, some are just nebulous wishful combos (like the taupe trendy), but just when I think I'm good for a while, Chanel launches something else awesome, just can't win.
> 
> Would love to see a family photo!


Soooo many pink bags… love it! Hard to go wrong with pink    Hoping chanel releases a Barbie pink in caviar with shw next year!


----------



## lala_retro

NYCchihuahua said:


> Soooo many pink bags… love it! Hard to go wrong with pink    Hoping chanel releases a Barbie pink in caviar with shw next year!



I know  I realized after writing it all out that over half of that list is pink something. I went into the store to try on the light pink/purple small 19 today, it was sooooo hard to check myself (too many pink bags already), but now the more I think about it the more I want it.

Chanel really should do more SHW w/ their cool-toned pinks, definitely looks better than gold.


----------



## NYCchihuahua

lala_retro said:


> I know  I realized after writing it all out that over half of that list is pink something. I went into the store to try on the light pink/purple small 19 today, it was sooooo hard to check myself (too many pink bags already), but now the more I think about it the more I want it.
> 
> Chanel really should do more SHW w/ their cool-toned pinks, definitely looks better than gold.


I couldn’t agree more! I always prefer shw. The classic flap I have on the way is the only LGHW classic flap I intend on getting. It does help me save my money though when they keep releasing LGHW   I’m having a hard time not being tempted to get both the white and light purple for 21k because it’s so rare for so many shw to be released!


----------



## lala_retro

NYCchihuahua said:


> I couldn’t agree more! I always prefer shw. The classic flap I have on the way is the only LGHW classic flap I intend on getting. It does help me save my money though when they keep releasing LGHW   I’m having a hard time not being tempted to get both the white and light purple for 21k because it’s so rare for so many shw to be released!



yeah before I saw a bag with SHW I thought the light gold/champaign gold was fine, but I compared a pearlescent pink w/ LGHW and a 21B light purple (pink) mini w/ SHW, omg the feel is so much more ethereal and light with the SHW!


----------



## breakfastatcartier

Chanel small coco handle (Black)

Chanel small Gabrielle backpack (Black)

Chanel small rectangular 20A (black and brown)

(Edit: I’m planning on getting this cute perforated Chanel tote, but I’m trying to see if it’s a good deal)


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Family photos except my mini & CFs… waiting until I get my black chevron & HOPEFULLY  get 1 or 2 CFs from 21k
(Beige/black + backpack getting consigned soon though)


----------



## Manchoo78

Two! Got my first bag which is a mini square in 2016, and just got a mini rectangular a week ago. I would like to add a red woc or a red small classic flap at some point. For now, I’m content.


----------



## ashin121

breakfastatcartier said:


> Chanel small coco handle (Black)
> 
> Chanel small Gabrielle backpack (Black)
> 
> Chanel small rectangular 20A (black and brown)
> 
> (Edit: I’m planning on getting this cute perforated Chanel tote, but I’m trying to see if it’s a good deal)
> 
> View attachment 5161507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5161509


Love your bags.  I wouldn't get the tote. It's patent and I already see color transfer on the front bottom. You can't fix that or get it out.


----------



## breakfastatcartier

ashin121 said:


> Love your bags.  I wouldn't get the tote. It's patent and I already see color transfer on the front bottom. You can't fix that or get it out.


I was worried about that too. So I got that off my wish list. I noticed the serial number was crossed off which seemed strange to me, so I opted out.


----------



## 1lovechanel

1st bag - Chanel Jumbo (Black, Lambskin leather with Silver Hardware)
2nd bag - Chanel Boy Medium (Red Wine Color, Calfskin or Caviar leather with Ruthenum Hardware)
3rd bag - Chanel WOC Classic (Black Caviar leather with Gold Hardware)
4th bag - Chanel Filigree flap bag (Pink Caviar leather with Matte Gold-tone Hardware)
5th bag - Chanel mini rectangular (Black Lambskin leather with Silver Hardware)


----------



## Luv n bags

I have enough to keep me happy! Of course, one evening bag wouldn’t hurt, lol


----------



## wavehi1007

Just got my first and likely only Chanel.

black caviar m/l cf with shw.

Kicking myself for buying after the price increase. I’ve always wanted a chanel bag, and I knew it would just continue to get more expensive so I decided to bite the bullet. It was already hard to justify $7800 for a bag.  I love it but I can’t imagine spending a penny more lol.


----------



## monkyjib

I’ve been fine-tuning my collection a little bit. Now I have
- black reissue 225 RHW
- so black mini reissue (21A)
- so black mini rectangular (21B)
- grey WOC LGHW (21A)

Still on my wishlist are the grey mini SHW (21B) and the so black chevron mini reissue (20A). Then I will have purse peace.. until (if) a grey chevron reissue comes out, that would be the last Chanel bag to add to my collection!


----------



## Chanellover714

I have 6 (in order of acquisition)

1. classic flap M/L black lambskin gold hw
2. Boy bag old medium teal caviar antique gold hardware
3. Chanel 19 large black goatskin (most used)
4. Rectangle mini in purple/orange tweed with rainbow hardware 
5. Classic flap m/l in the white and black ecru tweed and champagne hardware 
6. Vintage whole flap in a salmon beige and gold hardware

Also used to have a 2.55 in the 226 size fire engine red with gold hw but eventually let it go when reworking my collection as the rd wasn’t ultimately the right color for me.

Would definitely love to add another 226 in a better color again as I love the size and it’s more low key than the C19. Also been eyeing the trendy cc or maybe business affinity as a non-flap addition.


----------



## Chanellover714

Chanellover714 said:


> I have 6 (in order of acquisition)
> 
> 1. classic flap M/L black lambskin gold hw
> 2. Boy bag old medium teal caviar antique gold hardware
> 3. Chanel 19 large black goatskin (most used)
> 4. Rectangle mini in purple/orange tweed with rainbow hardware
> 5. Classic flap m/l in the white and black ecru tweed and champagne hardware
> 6. Vintage whole flap in a salmon beige and gold hardware
> 
> Also used to have a 2.55 in the 226 size fire engine red with gold hw but eventually let it go when reworking my collection as the rd wasn’t ultimately the right color for me.
> 
> Would definitely love to add another 226 in a better color again as I love the size and it’s more low key than the C19. Also been eyeing the trendy cc or maybe business affinity as a non-flap addition.



So if anyone is looking for evidence of self actualization, I stopped by the boutique today, never expecting them to have even one thing on my wishlist, let alone multiple, and came home with a trendy CC in the new dark gray and a medium C19 in the new light pink. My wallet is crying but there were literally multiple people hovering hoping I would pass on either so I knew it was now or never!

I knew I would love the pink (photos just won’t do it justice it always shows up white) but the dark gray is amazing! It’s deep and gorgeous and I’m obsessed! For reference I’m 5”4’ and a small/4US. I also tried in the large C19 pictured here since I love my black one so much, but in this pink the medium just felt like the better size!

thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Brittnee89

Since my first post, I've acquired two more bags:

Previous list:
1. Black WOC Caviar GHW
2. Black Square Mini Lambskin LGHW
3. Black Rectangular Mini Lambskin LGHW

Newer additions:
4. Black 2.55 Mini Aged Calfskin AGHW
5. Black Medium (Old Small) Coco Handle Caviar LGHW


----------



## peppermint_tea

I have 4:
1. Mini Business Affinity in Black Caviar & GHW
2. Quilted Clutch with Chain in Red Caviar & GHW
3. Medium Classic (double) Flap in Black Caviar & GHW
4. Small Perfect Fit in Black Calfskin & GHW


----------



## OCMomof3

Black caviar Reissue 227 with RHW
Black vintage small lambskin Classic flap with GHW
Black small/Med 19 bag Goatskin
Black caviar WOC with SHW

Would like to have a tweed bag and a "fun color" bag at some point.

Was planning a neutral (white, ivory) CC of some sort this year, but the price hike has me looking at the Lady Dior instead.  We'll see!


----------



## Phoebets

I have 10 so far in different sizes and colours:
White classic jumbo caviar sf shw
21s Pink classic small w lghw 
Blue boy Lambskin 28cm with rhw
Nude pink Braided boy 25cm w shw 
white/ black Gabrielle backpack 
navy / black Gabrielle medium
Champagne coloured waistbag ghw 
Brown Duma backpack ghw 
Denim deauville large 
Grey woc with ghw coco and Chanel logo on chain (latest addition).


----------



## sashinla

I have 5 Chanel bags and think I’m mostly at peace with Chanel…

1. Medium classic flap caviar in black with GHW
2. Medium classic flap caviar in beige clair with GHW
3. Old medium boy caviar in black with RHW
4. Small Chanel 19 in beige/black houndstooth tweed
5. Boy chevron WOC caviar in navy with RHW

I sometimes think about adding a true red or grey s/m classic flap but think I’m at peace with Chanel given the price increases.


----------



## Ngankimle

Four for now


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 20 already lol
> Added the classic white WOC



21 as of August 2021

I really really and I mean really wanted to stop at 20 but couldn’t say no this one, can you???


----------



## lovemylux

XCCX said:


> 21 as of August 2021
> 
> I really really and I mean really wanted to stop at 20 but couldn’t say no this one, can you???
> 
> View attachment 5171806


This is just too gorgeous!! I could not say no to this, too. It’s on my wishlist and hopefully I’ll get it soon too.


----------



## XCCX

lovemylux said:


> This is just too gorgeous!! I could not say no to this, too. It’s on my wishlist and hopefully I’ll get it soon too.


Glad you agree!


----------



## lovemylux

I just started on my Chanel journey this year and will probably just end up with a modest selection. So far ...

1. Black Mini Reissue 2.55 -Aged Calfskin GHW
2. Black Medium Classic Flap GHW (most recent purchase)

On wishlist:
1. Beige Clair Medium Classic Flap in GHW


----------



## matoo

I had 4 but sold 2 and pending another 2 to arrive around September. Can't wait!

1) Small Diana in black (sold)
2) Mini square in cobalt blue (sold)
3) Medium classic flap in beige clair (current)
4) Old medium boy in grey (current)
5) Mini houndstooth with the chanel ribbon (coming)
6) Pre-ordered small CCH in iri pink (hopefully i get it)


----------



## GeekAndChic

I have seven, and one pending that I'm not sure I'll keep or not.

1) Jumbo classic flap in caviar in black GHW (my first from a boutique!)
2) Medium classic flap in caviar in black SHW
3) Jumbo classic flap in lambskin in burgundy SHW (Not sure which collection this is: I bought it in Paris in October 2019)
4) Jumbo classic flap in caviar in beige clair GHW
5) Medium classic flap in lambskin in periwinkle blue LGHW (21C collection)
6) Vintage red suede camera bag GHW (inherited, likely made in the 1980s)
7) Vintage black satin mini flap GHW (inherited, likely made in the 1980s. Barely anything fits in it and the interior hardware has rusted but I love having it as a memory of my relative!)

and

8) Medium classic flap in caviar in black GHW. (will likely sell if I can't return it. I really wanted a red, navy, or dark grey medium or jumbo CF!)


----------



## Purrsey

Curated a fair bit especially in 2021. Now I just keep what I love AND use. I'm now at ~ 6 Chanel bags down from dozens. I'm at Chanel bag peace now.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> Curated a fair bit especially in 2021. Now I just keep what I love AND use. I'm now at ~ 6 Chanel bags down from dozens. I'm at Chanel bag peace now.


Family pic please @Purrsey


----------



## Purrsey

CrazyCool01 said:


> Family pic please @Purrsey


Ok I’ll do so I have 2 bags separated from my current home. will get them reunited soon.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> Ok I’ll do so I have 2 bags separated from my current home. will get them reunited soon.


Cannot wait @Purrsey


----------



## Purrsey

1st pic bags are with me now.
2nd pic two CFs are at my the other home.

For the fun of it, I included my thinking process in choosing one bag for the day. And they are all caviar.

1/ Reissue 226 Black RHW
Definitely top of my list in terms of function/size/style/versatility/chic-ness; great for any occasion, casual or work. I usually pick this when I don't want to flash "Chanel bag", don't want to look too glam.

2/ Jumbo SF Red SHW
The only kind of red I will carry now. Not fiery/bright red. This usually goes with me when I know I'm out for long hours due to its bigger capacity. Can stuff many things I need throughout the day.

3/ Medium Black GHW
When I wanna show people yes-I-am-a-Chanel-girl   Can't hold much as we all know. But it's a good accessory to feel dressed-up.

4/ PTT GHW
The ultimate mummy bag. I grab this for moments of mummy-I-wanna-go-right-now. Roomy enough to pop in my girl's water bottle, her snacks, wet wipes. Best part it has front and back pocket for easy access (all mummies need that). It's no brainer bag with kids, and still look mummy-good.

5/ Medium Vanity Case blue/black
Opposite of PTT, absolutely cannot wear this with kid around (need to fidget with opening+closing). But when it's me time, and I'm feeling girly and fun, this is perfect.

6/ Medium CF Black SHW
Close to its GHW sister, but I wear it more casually for this.

7/ Small CF Blue LGHW
I'd say I wear this  like how most girls wear a mini bag. It's always a casual bag for short outing.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 5175636
> View attachment 5175639
> 
> 1st pic bags are with me now.
> 2nd pic two CFs are at my the other home.
> 
> For the fun of it, I included my thinking process in choosing one bag for the day. And they are all caviar.
> 
> 1/ Reissue 226 Black RHW
> Definitely top of my list in terms of function/size/style/versatility/chic-ness; great for any occasion, casual or work. I usually pick this when I don't want to flash "Chanel bag", don't want to look too glam.
> 
> 2/ Jumbo SF Red SHW
> The only kind of red I will carry now. Not fiery/bright red. This usually goes with me when I know I'm out for long hours due to its bigger capacity. Can stuff many things I need throughout the day.
> 
> 3/ Medium Black GHW
> When I wanna show people yes-I-am-a-Chanel-girl   Can't hold much as we all know. But it's a good accessory to feel dressed-up.
> 
> 4/ PTT GHW
> The ultimate mummy bag. I grab this for moments of mummy-I-wanna-go-right-now. Roomy enough to pop in my girl's water bottle, her snacks, wet wipes. Best part it has front and back pocket for easy access (all mummies need that). It's no brainer bag with kids, and still look mummy-good.
> 
> 5/ Medium Vanity Case blue/black
> Opposite of PTT, absolutely cannot wear this with kid around (need to fidget with opening+closing). But when it's me time, and I'm feeling girly and fun, this is perfect.
> 
> 6/ Medium CF Black SHW
> Close to its GHW sister, but I wear it more casually for this.
> 
> 7/ Small CF Blue LGHW
> I'd say I wear this  like how most girls wear a mini bag. It's always a casual bag for short outing.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Absolutely lovely and practical collection @Purrsey


----------



## pinkorchid20

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 5175636
> View attachment 5175639
> 
> 1st pic bags are with me now.
> 2nd pic two CFs are at my the other home.
> 
> For the fun of it, I included my thinking process in choosing one bag for the day. And they are all caviar.
> 
> 1/ Reissue 226 Black RHW
> Definitely top of my list in terms of function/size/style/versatility/chic-ness; great for any occasion, casual or work. I usually pick this when I don't want to flash "Chanel bag", don't want to look too glam.
> 
> 2/ Jumbo SF Red SHW
> The only kind of red I will carry now. Not fiery/bright red. This usually goes with me when I know I'm out for long hours due to its bigger capacity. Can stuff many things I need throughout the day.
> 
> 3/ Medium Black GHW
> When I wanna show people yes-I-am-a-Chanel-girl   Can't hold much as we all know. But it's a good accessory to feel dressed-up.
> 
> 4/ PTT GHW
> The ultimate mummy bag. I grab this for moments of mummy-I-wanna-go-right-now. Roomy enough to pop in my girl's water bottle, her snacks, wet wipes. Best part it has front and back pocket for easy access (all mummies need that). It's no brainer bag with kids, and still look mummy-good.
> 
> 5/ Medium Vanity Case blue/black
> Opposite of PTT, absolutely cannot wear this with kid around (need to fidget with opening+closing). But when it's me time, and I'm feeling girly and fun, this is perfect.
> 
> 6/ Medium CF Black SHW
> Close to its GHW sister, but I wear it more casually for this.
> 
> 7/ Small CF Blue LGHW
> I'd say I wear this  like how most girls wear a mini bag. It's always a casual bag for short outing.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Beautiful collection. Thank you for sharing with us


----------



## GAN

Interesting thread ... 
Actually I lost count of the bags I owned, had started off with 2 bags many years ago (one of them still store and kept unused, please dont ask me why) and then slowly build up and added esp more addition since last year and this year. Maybe could not travel anywhere and hence lockdown and spending money to 'help' my local economy I hope.

Lets start..
1. CC Crave Jumbo (the one kept unused as found the size too big on me) - trying to sell
2. Boy Medium Reverso Taupe Grey - might want to let go
3. Boy Medium Enchained Tweed
4. Large flap bag with pearl (cannot remb the exact name for this model as bought many years ago and used less than 3 times, maybe is lambskin and not structure bag) - trying to sell
5. Reissue so black 225 (my fav bag that I used the most of all, coz very versatile and can use it over crossbody)

Below are the new addition I accummulated since last year....
6. BA blue
7.Reissue mini so black
8. Reissue mini red tweed
9. Medium lambskin classic flap
10. CCH small black
11. Mini rectangular in brown (21P) - yet to unbox
11. Mini Square (21B) just bought on last Monday

Omg   I need to be on ban island for long long time.

I found the price for many bags has jumped so much this year as compared to early last year.  Sharing some pics of my bags here.


----------



## dbcelly

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 5175636
> View attachment 5175639
> 
> 1st pic bags are with me now.
> 2nd pic two CFs are at my the other home.
> 
> For the fun of it, I included my thinking process in choosing one bag for the day. And they are all caviar.
> 
> 1/ Reissue 226 Black RHW
> Definitely top of my list in terms of function/size/style/versatility/chic-ness; great for any occasion, casual or work. I usually pick this when I don't want to flash "Chanel bag", don't want to look too glam.
> 
> 2/ Jumbo SF Red SHW
> The only kind of red I will carry now. Not fiery/bright red. This usually goes with me when I know I'm out for long hours due to its bigger capacity. Can stuff many things I need throughout the day.
> 
> 3/ Medium Black GHW
> When I wanna show people yes-I-am-a-Chanel-girl   Can't hold much as we all know. But it's a good accessory to feel dressed-up.
> 
> 4/ PTT GHW
> The ultimate mummy bag. I grab this for moments of mummy-I-wanna-go-right-now. Roomy enough to pop in my girl's water bottle, her snacks, wet wipes. Best part it has front and back pocket for easy access (all mummies need that). It's no brainer bag with kids, and still look mummy-good.
> 
> 5/ Medium Vanity Case blue/black
> Opposite of PTT, absolutely cannot wear this with kid around (need to fidget with opening+closing). But when it's me time, and I'm feeling girly and fun, this is perfect.
> 
> 6/ Medium CF Black SHW
> Close to its GHW sister, but I wear it more casually for this.
> 
> 7/ Small CF Blue LGHW
> I'd say I wear this  like how most girls wear a mini bag. It's always a casual bag for short outing.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


THAT caviar reissue!  I've been waiting for them to 'reissue' it in new collections.  Not that aged calf is bad or not durable, but caviar would be much more carefree..


----------



## Purrsey

dbcelly said:


> THAT caviar reissue!  I've been waiting for them to 'reissue' it in new collections.  Not that aged calf is bad or not durable, but caviar would be much more carefree..


The feel is definitely significantly different on reissue caviar vs calf (I've been there in calf : mini, 225,226,227 which are all sold).
Calf definitely feels more luxurious - it looks more formal. For caviar, it's really casual, especially on reissue  (which I like).
It's a pity Chanel doesn't launch new caviar reissue. I tried to search online the reason why (possibly one). Wasn't as popular as calf ?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Purrsey said:


> The feel is definitely significantly different on reissue caviar vs calf (I've been there in calf : mini, 225,226,227 which are all sold).
> Calf definitely feels more luxurious - it looks more formal. For caviar, it's really casual, especially on reissue  (which I like).
> It's a pity Chanel doesn't launch new caviar reissue. I tried to search online the reason why (possibly one). Wasn't as popular as calf ?


Years ago I was told the caviar leather wasn’t appropriate for the Reissue construction which caused issues. Given the bag can be flattened, I can see caviar leather being too stiff.


----------



## Purrsey

pinkorchid20 said:


> Years ago I was told the caviar leather wasn’t appropriate for the Reissue construction which caused issues. Given the bag can be flattened, I can see caviar leather being too stiff.



that's an interesting info. Never thought of it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chanell712

dbcelly said:


> THAT caviar reissue!  I've been waiting for them to 'reissue' it in new collections.  Not that aged calf is bad or not durable, but caviar would be much more carefree..


And it just looks better imo! I’ve been finding it hard to pull the trigger on a reissue because it looks so used and I don’t like that. I didn’t even know they did iterations in caviar!


----------



## pineapples

My babies…


----------



## mmiusi

I currently have these 6 and feel complete.


----------



## missie1

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 5175636
> View attachment 5175639
> 
> 1st pic bags are with me now.
> 2nd pic two CFs are at my the other home.
> 
> For the fun of it, I included my thinking process in choosing one bag for the day. And they are all caviar.
> 
> 1/ Reissue 226 Black RHW
> Definitely top of my list in terms of function/size/style/versatility/chic-ness; great for any occasion, casual or work. I usually pick this when I don't want to flash "Chanel bag", don't want to look too glam.
> 
> 2/ Jumbo SF Red SHW
> The only kind of red I will carry now. Not fiery/bright red. This usually goes with me when I know I'm out for long hours due to its bigger capacity. Can stuff many things I need throughout the day.
> 
> 3/ Medium Black GHW
> When I wanna show people yes-I-am-a-Chanel-girl   Can't hold much as we all know. But it's a good accessory to feel dressed-up.
> 
> 4/ PTT GHW
> The ultimate mummy bag. I grab this for moments of mummy-I-wanna-go-right-now. Roomy enough to pop in my girl's water bottle, her snacks, wet wipes. Best part it has front and back pocket for easy access (all mummies need that). It's no brainer bag with kids, and still look mummy-good.
> 
> 5/ Medium Vanity Case blue/black
> Opposite of PTT, absolutely cannot wear this with kid around (need to fidget with opening+closing). But when it's me time, and I'm feeling girly and fun, this is perfect.
> 
> 6/ Medium CF Black SHW
> Close to its GHW sister, but I wear it more casually for this.
> 
> 7/ Small CF Blue LGHW
> I'd say I wear this  like how most girls wear a mini bag. It's always a casual bag for short outing.
> 
> Thanks for reading!


Lovely collection


----------



## Chanell712

mmiusi said:


> I currently have these 6 and feel complete.
> 
> View attachment 5182712


Is the square from 21p? It’s a beautiful brown


----------



## mmiusi

Chanell712 said:


> Is the square from 21p? It’s a beautiful brown



It’s the 16B Caramel


----------



## Gk228

Hi everyone! I’m looking to buy my first (and probably only) Chanel bag. 
My collection currently consists of an LV PSM, a YSL niki medium, and a FLP daily battle zip 32.
I’m tossing up between a mini reissue (Black with GHW) and a small caviar classic flap (Black GHW). 
I’d like to keep my collection minimal. I’m also a mum to a little one and don’t drive so I guess I need something functional and durable . I appreciate the understated but still luxurious feel of the reissue mini and I think it would be more appropriate for my lifestyle however I’m concerned that I’d regret not getting a classic flap while I can. I’m also worried the aged calfskin won’t hold up as well as the caviar. 
Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Gk228 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking to buy my first (and probably only) Chanel bag.
> My collection currently consists of an LV PSM, a YSL niki medium, and a FLP daily battle zip 32.
> I’m tossing up between a mini reissue (Black with GHW) and a small caviar classic flap (Black GHW).
> I’d like to keep my collection minimal. I’m also a mum to a little one and don’t drive so I guess I need something functional and durable . I appreciate the understated but still luxurious feel of the reissue mini and I think it would be more appropriate for my lifestyle however I’m concerned that I’d regret not getting a classic flap while I can. I’m also worried the aged calfskin won’t hold up as well as the caviar.
> Does anyone have any advice?


IMO the aged calfskin is one of Chanel‘s most durable leathers. I’ve never had any issues over the years whereas I did with caviar. In terms of which bag to choose - this will probably depend on your personal style and preference. I often hear people opting for a classic flap because it’s a must and belongs into every handbag lover‘s collection. I disagree. I don’t find it as practical although I could wear it crossbody (sitting high of course) and would also consider it a more elegant/loud bag because of the logo and chain. It’s one of my least used Chanels and I mainly take it out for nice dinners (thus, very rarely). My Reissues get a lot more use and I have no issues styling them casually. I also prefer where it hangs when worn crossbody.


----------



## luxsal

Gk228 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking to buy my first (and probably only) Chanel bag.
> My collection currently consists of an LV PSM, a YSL niki medium, and a FLP daily battle zip 32.
> I’m tossing up between a mini reissue (Black with GHW) and a small caviar classic flap (Black GHW).
> I’d like to keep my collection minimal. I’m also a mum to a little one and don’t drive so I guess I need something functional and durable . I appreciate the understated but still luxurious feel of the reissue mini and I think it would be more appropriate for my lifestyle however I’m concerned that I’d regret not getting a classic flap while I can. I’m also worried the aged calfskin won’t hold up as well as the caviar.
> Does anyone have any advice?


You have a good collection of casual wear bags so I would go for the classic flap. I actually wear mine for both casual and evening occasions but this could be your special occasion bag. I also feel like there are so many replicas of the reissue model. If I am paying thousands of dollars on a bag, it should scream Chanel. That is just me and my opinion. Also seems like you are preferring the CF as you stated that you may regret later and that may very well be the case...


----------



## ladysarah

Gk228 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking to buy my first (and probably only) Chanel bag.
> My collection currently consists of an LV PSM, a YSL niki medium, and a FLP daily battle zip 32.
> I’m tossing up between a mini reissue (Black with GHW) and a small caviar classic flap (Black GHW).
> I’d like to keep my collection minimal. I’m also a mum to a little one and don’t drive so I guess I need something functional and durable . I appreciate the understated but still luxurious feel of the reissue mini and I think it would be more appropriate for my lifestyle however I’m concerned that I’d regret not getting a classic flap while I can. I’m also worried the aged calfskin won’t hold up as well as the caviar.
> Does anyone have any advice?


The aged calf is wears like iron. As a Londoner I used mine on the bus, cycling etc and still looks perfect.


----------



## mimipham9191

So i had never been attracted to handbags (I’ve only used 1 tote bag for 5 years straight without any problems), but then a year ago my addiction has manifested and now i have 6 Chanel bags (my med Cf Lamb SHW isnt in the family portrait)
- GST caviar GHW
- Chevron reissue so black calfskin 224
- Small cf grey caviar LGHW
- Mini rec caramel lamb LGHW
- Mini square pearl crush lamb in red

I still want a med caviar beige clair and a Chanel 19


----------



## HappybytheC

mimipham9191 said:


> So i had never been attracted to handbags (I’ve only used 1 tote bag for 5 years straight without any problems), but then a year ago my addiction has manifested and now i have 6 Chanel bags (my med Cf Lamb SHW isnt in the family portrait)
> - GST caviar GHW
> - Chevron reissue so black calfskin 224
> - Small cf grey caviar LGHW
> - Mini rec caramel lamb LGHW
> - Mini square pearl crush lamb in red
> 
> I still want a med caviar beige clair and a Chanel 19
> View attachment 5193461


Great collection, beautiful colors and versatile!


----------



## earthygirl

Gk228 said:


> Hi everyone! I’m looking to buy my first (and probably only) Chanel bag.
> My collection currently consists of an LV PSM, a YSL niki medium, and a FLP daily battle zip 32.
> I’m tossing up between a mini reissue (Black with GHW) and a small caviar classic flap (Black GHW).
> I’d like to keep my collection minimal. I’m also a mum to a little one and don’t drive so I guess I need something functional and durable . I appreciate the understated but still luxurious feel of the reissue mini and I think it would be more appropriate for my lifestyle however I’m concerned that I’d regret not getting a classic flap while I can. I’m also worried the aged calfskin won’t hold up as well as the caviar.
> Does anyone have any advice?


I am also a mom to young kids and I find the reissue perfect for my lifestyle. I am obsessed with this style due to its versatility, durability and just quintessential elegant look. I don’t own a classic flap and to be honest, I don’t think it’s a must have. If I owned one, I would feel the need to wear it often and I’m not the type of person who would feel comfortable carrying around an obvious Chanel handbag on a daily basis. The classic flap would sit in my closet 95% of the time and I like to use my things. I think you should check out both bags in person and consider your lifestyle before making a decision.


----------



## kokiroki

I currently have 6 Chanel bags in my collection. I'm a die hard black leather fan and so most of them are black but here are the bags in my collection so far:

Cerf Tote (Black)
Boy Medium (Beige)
Mini Flap (Metallic Grey)
WOC (Red)
Classic Medium (Black)
Maxi (Black)
It's a pretty simple collection and fits well with most of my wardrobe.


----------



## Farkvam

Only 1! A vintage double flap and it's my dream bag so that's enough for me!

If I wasn't a minimalist at heart and had the closet space it would probably be more though


----------



## DoggieBags

15 bags currently. My last Chanel purchase was in 2019. And I really think I’m at Chanel purse peace. My collection was built over a number of years and I’ve kept a number of my older bags as I pruned my collection. Apologies for some of the older pics on rumpled bed linens. I’m in the midst of a renovation and a number of my bags are currently in storage  so I can’t take better photos or more bag family photos.
The 7 bags in the group photo are from left to right:
1) black patent puzzle flap bag
2) ombré/black alligator medium classic flap bag
3) Swarovski crystal small flap bag
4) orange alligator WOC
5) silver camellia small boy bag
6) green lizard medium boy bag
7) burgundy velvet and tweed medium boy bag


----------



## visvajenn

I have 3 - trendy cc small in black and gold hardware
The Chanel classic flap small black and champagne gold but in chevron leather 
I have a black medium sized pouch which is my most used piece


----------



## goodcrush

visvajenn said:


> I have 3 - trendy cc small in black and gold hardware
> The Chanel classic flap small black and champagne gold but in chevron leather
> I have a black medium sized pouch which is my most used piece



Do you use that medium pouch as a clutch? Can you post a photo and what you normally carry in it if so?


----------



## barneybag

DoggieBags said:


> 15 bags currently. My last Chanel purchase was in 2019. And I really think I’m at Chanel purse peace. My collection was built over a number of years and I’ve kept a number of my older bags as I pruned my collection. Apologies for some of the older pics on rumpled bed linens. I’m in the midst of a renovation and a number of my bags are currently in storage  so I can’t take better photos or more bag family photos.
> The 7 bags in the group photo are from left to right:
> 1) black patent puzzle flap bag
> 2) ombré/black alligator medium classic flap bag
> 3) Swarovski crystal small flap bag
> 4) orange alligator WOC
> 5) silver camellia small boy bag
> 6) green lizard medium boy bag
> 7) burgundy velvet and tweed medium boy bag
> 
> View attachment 5199192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199206


You have such an exquisite collection!


----------



## DoggieBags

barneybag said:


> You have such an exquisite collection!


Thank you!


----------



## mc79638

DoggieBags said:


> 15 bags currently. My last Chanel purchase was in 2019. And I really think I’m at Chanel purse peace. My collection was built over a number of years and I’ve kept a number of my older bags as I pruned my collection. Apologies for some of the older pics on rumpled bed linens. I’m in the midst of a renovation and a number of my bags are currently in storage  so I can’t take better photos or more bag family photos.
> The 7 bags in the group photo are from left to right:
> 1) black patent puzzle flap bag
> 2) ombré/black alligator medium classic flap bag
> 3) Swarovski crystal small flap bag
> 4) orange alligator WOC
> 5) silver camellia small boy bag
> 6) green lizard medium boy bag
> 7) burgundy velvet and tweed medium boy bag
> 
> View attachment 5199192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199206


Such a unique collection. Love each of them.


----------



## veryamy

It's a small collection but love my medium CF and chevron square mini! In terms of SLGs, I also have a flat cardholder and flap card holder in black caviar...

How much black caviar is TOO much? I love chevron and want to buy another black caviar chevron flap in medium but not sure if that would mean my quilted medium wouldn't get used


----------



## Stratford

DoggieBags said:


> 15 bags currently. My last Chanel purchase was in 2019. And I really think I’m at Chanel purse peace. My collection was built over a number of years and I’ve kept a number of my older bags as I pruned my collection. Apologies for some of the older pics on rumpled bed linens. I’m in the midst of a renovation and a number of my bags are currently in storage  so I can’t take better photos or more bag family photos.
> The 7 bags in the group photo are from left to right:
> 1) black patent puzzle flap bag
> 2) ombré/black alligator medium classic flap bag
> 3) Swarovski crystal small flap bag
> 4) orange alligator WOC
> 5) silver camellia small boy bag
> 6) green lizard medium boy bag
> 7) burgundy velvet and tweed medium boy bag
> 
> View attachment 5199192
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199193
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199200
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199201
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199202
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199203
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199204
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199205
> 
> 
> View attachment 5199206


How do you store your bags? I notice you wrap some of the chain handles. Do you have them sitting up on a shelf outside of the box?


----------



## DoggieBags

Stratford said:


> How do you store your bags? I notice you wrap some of the chain handles. Do you have them sitting up on a shelf outside of the box?


I store some flat in dust bags in their boxes. The ones I use more often I store upright in their dust bags with the chains off to the side and felt in between the chain and the bag to avoid the chains leaving indentations in the leather. All bags whether storage flat or upright have plastic air cushions to keep their shape.


----------



## Marleah

My collection has changed some and now includes:

Black Camellia WOC with ghw
yellow small caviar coco handle ghw
black tender touch shw - calfskin I think
red in the business shw - calfskin I think 
so black smooth calfskin Medium-Large boy
225 Reissue in rainbow metallic from last year
medium chevron caviar classic flap in light gold shw
small caviar 18s classic flap green ghw  LOOKING FOR SIZE MEDIUM  or cardholder
small light grey caviar classic flap lghw from 21A (I think- recent release)


----------



## alexigastel

I currently have 6, I sold my black old medium boy to make way for a medium flap soon, then maybe I'll be in purse peace!

Gabrielle backpack white
Gabrielle gray small
WOC gold ghw
Small flap beige caviar ghw
Filigree clutch with chain
Mini navy blue ghw


----------



## MissTammyB

- Small black Caviar CF with SHW
- small black calfskin boy with SHW
- small antique gold calfskin boy with GHW
- small black camera bag
- large easy flap - black with RHW
- blue seasonal flap calfskin
- mini 2.55 with graffiti from the 2019 metiers d' collection


----------



## katsigner

I'm into older vintage bags; for some reasons I find the bags made decades ago are of a much better quality. 

Here are my collection, mainly vintage

Black lambskin Diana bag w/GHW (series 2)
Black lambskin quilted square backpack w/GHW (series 3)
Black caviar single flap Jumbo w/GHW (series 5)
Black caviar Medallion tote w/SHW (series 5)
Beige caviar single flap Jumbo w/GHW (series 13)


----------



## mimipham9191

My current collection now:
Black Med CF SHW
21A Grey Small CF LGHW
21S Dark Beige Med CF LGHW
21P Caramel Mini Reg LGHW
So black chevron reissue mini LGHW
Tiffany Blue Chevron Boy mini SHW
22C Pink WOC LGHW


----------



## kate.untrending

mimipham9191 said:


> View attachment 5273926
> 
> My current collection now:
> Black Med CF SHW
> 21A Grey Small CF LGHW
> 21S Dark Beige Med CF LGHW
> 21P Caramel Mini Reg LGHW
> So black chevron reissue mini LGHW
> Tiffany Blue Chevron Boy mini SHW
> 22C Pink WOC LGHW



All of them are exquisite but I especially love that dark beige one on the bottom right! Something about it is just so unique and alluring!


----------



## mimipham9191

kate.untrending said:


> All of them are exquisite but I especially love that dark beige one on the bottom right! Something about it is just so unique and alluring!


she’s so pretty, I was having a hard time try to choose between her and Beige Clair ☺️ but im glad i went with her


----------



## alaskailmare

Finally purse peace


----------



## Fixxi

alaskailmare said:


> Finally purse peace
> View attachment 5292123


Oh my goodness, how beautiful! May i ask what color your BA is? What do you find most reaching for?


----------



## alaskailmare

Fixxi said:


> Oh my goodness, how beautiful! May i ask what color your BA is? What do you find most reaching for?


Thanks   It is a 20P grey caviar BA. The square mini and boy bag are my most used bags.


----------



## CrazyCool01

alaskailmare said:


> Finally purse peace
> View attachment 5292123


Omg Neutral heaven ❤️❤️


----------



## tpm1224

As of the start of 2022, I have 10 bags. 

20B burgundy jumbo
Black 226
Black m/l classic flap
21k Black chevron 225
Black 19
21k caramel 19
21k caramel boy
20A so black mini chevron reissue 
21A dark pink woc
Black caviar woc

I’ve done so much buying and selling the past two years, and I can’t keep up with all the new releases, it’s exhausting. Lol. I would like to add a beige or neutral colored mini reissue, a black boy bag and a blue classic flap to the collection and I would call it purse peace. But if that doesn’t happen, I’m perfectly content with what I have.


----------



## purseaddict2021

alaskailmare said:


> Finally purse peace
> View attachment 5292123


How do you like your BA bag? Do you use it often? I am debating if I should get one. Love that it is in caviar leather


----------



## alaskailmare

purseaddict2021 said:


> How do you like your BA bag? Do you use it often? I am debating if I should get one. Love that it is in caviar leather


I still use my BA now and then but not as much as my boy bag. BA is more a casual everyday bag and I love how there is a slip pocket at the back for easy access to phone and it can be cross body. The only minor cons I find is the front double zippers do make quite some noise when I'm carrying it. So I usually left them open and half zipped up on both sides of the bag.


----------



## axlm

1 small CF, caviar, GHW, black 
my HG bag and likely only Chanel bag for a looong time


----------



## Fuzzy21

I have these 4 which I started back in May 2021.

1. Mini top handle in black caviar
2. Old medium boy in black caviar
3. C19 WOC in tweed
4. C19 small in black lambskin 

I would love to add these in the near future;
1. C19 in Caramel
2. Classic WOC in black caviar SHW 
3. BA in caviar medium size in either caramel or black colour


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 21 as of August 2021
> 
> I really really and I mean really wanted to stop at 20 but couldn’t say no this one, can you???
> 
> View attachment 5171806


23 as of February 2022!
Added one more 19 and one more WOC!


----------



## megan_jock

13 and done! I sadly dont have a complete family photo as we’re temporarily posted in another country

Random photos I dug up on my phone — 
1) Maxi Classic flap red lamb
2) Jumbo Classic flap deep purple
3) Vintage Jumbo square black flap (big logo)
4) Vintage Jumbo beige flap (big logo)
5) Vintage mini flap in baby blue, horizontal quilting
6) Vintage envelope flap beige
7) Chevron envelope flap in ivory
8) Vintage patent camera bag in black
9) Maxi Le Boy in black
10) Old medium Le Boy bicolor beige/black
11) Small Le Boy in emerald green
12) Large biarritz tote
13) Caviar vintage tote (cant find a photo)

I have sold a medium flap, while I understand it’s the most popular size, I find the straps too awkward to wear crossbody. Also sold a new medium boy, it’s my least favorite size.


----------



## am1ly

As of 2022, I have 8 bags and 3 SLGs. All in black. 

Bags:
1. Coco Handle with embossed handle and light gold HW
2. CF Medium in caviar with silver HW
3. CF Mini rectangular in lambskin with light gold HW
4. Mini square in lambskin (vintage) with yellow gold HW
5. Reissue 225 with silver HW
6. Reissue Mini with ruthenium HW
7. Reissue Belt bag with gold HW
8. Woc seasonal with round top handle and brushed gold HW (I consider it as a bag )

SLGs :
1. Pochette in caviar and gold HW
2. Card holder in caviar and silver HW
3. Card holder with zipper and separate card compartments with light gold HW

This is the family photo I posted in another thread


----------



## lvlitigator

28.  I downsized a bit


----------



## sorberry

Had 9, sold 2 and selling 1 so…

Currently 6 and looking to add 1 more!


----------



## vastare

I used to have 8 but now I have 3. I only kept Black caviar Jumbo SHW. Black Medium caviar GHW and a Mini black lambskin GHW


----------



## tpm1224

I was at 10 not too long ago, but then went down the Hermes rabbit hole and am at 8. (20B Burgundy Jumbo, black reissue 226 with RHW, black classic flap with GHW, black chevron reissue with aged GHW, black 19 bag, 21K caramel boy bag, mini so black chevron reissue, and black woc with ghw)

There is nothing that really catches my eye and with these price increases, I maybe stepping back and will enjoy the bags I currently own!


----------



## winks

I have: 

- M/L Black Caviar SHW
- Red Square Mini Caviar SHW
- Navy Square Mini Lamb SHW
- Black WOC Caviar SHW
- Pink Boy WOC SHW
- Khaki Flap Bag (Cuba Collection) LGHW

Only missing a Silver or Gray Reissue in 225. Hope I find one this year on the pre-loved market


----------



## Bags & Bunnies

I'm down to five: (1) black lambskin mini square, (2) navy lambskin mini rectangle, (3) fuchsia caviar small coco handle, (4) black & gold calfskin small gabrielle, and my beloved (5) light beige calfskin reissue 226. I made a collection video on YouTube if you want to see them all!

I definitely relate to those who said nothing seasonal is catching my eye recently... and then when I tried to buy classic bags, the price and/or quality turn me away. I recently returned a mini where the lambskin was dry and plastic-like and the backpocket was crooked. Caviar bags also don't appeal to me anymore. Maybe I'm at Chanel peace and it's time to move on?


----------



## winks

am1ly said:


> As of 2022, I have 8 bags and 3 SLGs. All in black.
> 
> Bags:
> 1. Coco Handle with embossed handle and light gold HW
> 2. CF Medium in caviar with silver HW
> 3. CF Mini rectangular in lambskin with light gold HW
> 4. Mini square in lambskin (vintage) with yellow gold HW
> 5. Reissue 225 with silver HW
> 6. Reissue Mini with ruthenium HW
> 7. Reissue Belt bag with gold HW
> 8. Woc seasonal with round top handle and brushed gold HW (I consider it as a bag )
> 
> SLGs :
> 1. Pochette in caviar and gold HW
> 2. Card holder in caviar and silver HW
> 3. Card holder with zipper and separate card compartments with light gold HW
> 
> This is the family photo I posted in another thread
> View attachment 5320902


If you don't mind asking; why do you only have black bags?


----------



## am1ly

winks said:


> If you don't mind asking; why do you only have black bags?


I like black bags. Low maintenance and they go well with my wardrobe color which is neutral. I also like keeping them in a good condition. So don’t want to deal with problems like color transfer and all kind of dirty things. I don’t think I have to get other colors bags than black to add a variety to my collection. For me, I already have a variety in terms of models that can serve every purpose.

If you want to add colors to your outfit, it’s cheaper to get colorful clothes instead of Chanel bags.


----------



## milena09

Hello 

So interesting to read everyone's thoughts on their collections and see the beautiful bags 

I've got about 20 Chanel bags. I thing I have too many... I don't think I've been using them as much as I should, and it's a shame to have them sitting in their dust bags for weeks and months till they get their chance to 'go out'. Anyway, here are some of them - the classics and my minis. I do use other, more 'practical' Chanel bags more though. I think I'm done for now though.


----------



## purseaddict2021

milena09 said:


> Hello
> 
> So interesting to read everyone's thoughts on their collections and see the beautiful bags
> 
> I've got about 20 Chanel bags. I thing I have too many... I don't think I've been using them as much as I should, and it's a shame to have them sitting in their dust bags for weeks and months till they get their chance to 'go out'. Anyway, here are some of them - the classics and my minis. I do use other, more 'practical' Chanel bags more though. I think I'm done for now though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326348
> 
> View attachment 5326349





vastare said:


> I used to have 8 but now I have 3. I only kept Black caviar Jumbo SHW. Black Medium caviar GHW and a Mini black lambskin GHW


I also have most of black bags (5) and only 1 pink bag


----------



## purseaddict2021

milena09 said:


> Hello
> 
> So interesting to read everyone's thoughts on their collections and see the beautiful bags
> 
> I've got about 20 Chanel bags. I thing I have too many... I don't think I've been using them as much as I should, and it's a shame to have them sitting in their dust bags for weeks and months till they get their chance to 'go out'. Anyway, here are some of them - the classics and my minis. I do use other, more 'practical' Chanel bags more though. I think I'm done for now though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326348
> 
> View attachment 5326349


Can you please also share your more “practical” Chanel bags? Love your collection!


----------



## ItsPurseonal

milena09 said:


> Hello
> 
> So interesting to read everyone's thoughts on their collections and see the beautiful bags
> 
> I've got about 20 Chanel bags. I thing I have too many... I don't think I've been using them as much as I should, and it's a shame to have them sitting in their dust bags for weeks and months till they get their chance to 'go out'. Anyway, here are some of them - the classics and my minis. I do use other, more 'practical' Chanel bags more though. I think I'm done for now though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5326348
> 
> View attachment 5326349


lovely choices! Which bags do you find are more practical?


----------



## milena09

purseaddict2021 said:


> Can you please also share your more “practical” Chanel bags? Love your collection!





ItsPurseonal said:


> lovely choices! Which bags do you find are more practical?



Thank you *purseaddict2021 *and *ItsPurseonal *

I was saying "practical" with a touch of irony, of course. However, I do have bags that are a lot more carefree, and I get loads of use out of them. 

For me practicality is a combination of a bag's capacity, wearability/comfort and, of course, aesthetics. All the bags that are wear most are light, wearable crossbody (well, the totes are shoulder bags, of course), fairly spacious and very durable (the reissues are giving up a bit in that area though) 




These are my most worn bags: the Deauville tote and BA in the summer and the classic tote and my seasonal flap in the winter.


----------



## ihandoko

My collection


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ihandoko said:


> My collection
> View attachment 5328140



great selection! Which do you find you use most/least?


----------



## ihandoko

ItsPurseonal said:


> great selection! Which do you find you use most/least?


I use my mini reissue so black the most and my least would be my mini woc


----------



## LaPush

ihandoko said:


> My collection
> View attachment 5328140


Beautiful collection! Do you face any issues on the coco handle around the bottom four corners?


----------



## Cascadian

LaPush said:


> Beautiful collection! Do you face any issues on the coco handle around the bottom four corners?


Keen to know too!


----------



## XCCX

XCCX said:


> 23 as of February 2022!
> Added one more 19 and one more WOC!


24 as of March 2022!


----------



## Lady Zhuge

I have three: a black caviar medium classic flap with silver hardware, a patent turquoise rectangular mini with silver hardware, and a small black lambskin Chanel 19 with gold, silver and ruthenium finish. Eventually I’d like to add a small classic flap and a reissue, with one of them in red.


----------



## Jellybean111

I have 10  I think my limit is 20 and I’m done. By then I’ll sell then buy what I want.


----------



## soccerzfan

1 Jumbo, 6 meds, 6 smalls, 5 minis, 1 CCH, 1 Chanel 19, 1 Reissue 226, 3 wocs, & 1 seasonal mood denim 
Missing a couple of colors and I’m done with Chanel I think.


----------



## purseaddict2021

Currently at 7 after selling one. Probably will have 10 bags max but will see  this hobby is expensive


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Jellybean111 said:


> I have 10  I think my limit is 20 and I’m done. By then I’ll sell then buy what I want.





soccerzfan said:


> 1 Jumbo, 6 meds, 6 smalls, 5 minis, 1 CCH, 1 Chanel 19, 1 Reissue 226, 3 wocs, & 1 seasonal mood denim
> Missing a couple of colors and I’m done with Chanel I think.



Would love to see pics!!


----------



## snowing may

snowing may said:


> I have 14 bags:
> 
> - 5 caviar classic minis ( royal blue, fuchsia, red, emerald green, dark beige )
> - 3 reissue flaps ( 224 Ritz Hotel lucky charm, 225 black/aged gold, mini size rainbow )
> - 1 old medium boy ( black lamb/aged gold )
> - 1 medium CCH ( dusty pink/exotic lizard handle )
> - 1 mini urban spirit backpack ( black calf/ GHW )
> - 1 medium filigree vanity case ( black/ beige caviar)
> - 1 small size 31 tote bag ( black calf/ SHW )
> - 1 classic kisslock clutch ( black lamb/ light GHW )
> 
> 4 SLGS:
> 
> - 1 new camellia rectangular vanity bag ( black lamb/ light GHW )
> - 1 classic caviar WOC black/ GHW
> - 1 boy WOC ( red caviar/ RHW from the infamous 14B  )
> - 19 tweed WOC in the black/beige shimmering houndstooth combo from Karl’s last collection
> 
> I am at bag peace after I got my classic WOC back.
> 
> I don’t own any classic flaps coz I am more of a reissue fan



*updated* Just added the 22P red caviar WOC which now makes the total number of SLGs 5. Hopefully I AM really at purse peace now.


----------



## purseaddict2021

snowing may said:


> *updated* Just added the 22P red caviar WOC which now makes the total number of SLGs 5. Hopefully I AM really at purse peace now.


I have 22P red caviar WOC too. It is stunning. Woc twins


----------



## snowing may

purseaddict2021 said:


> I have 22P red caviar WOC too. It is stunning. Woc twins


Mine is arriving this weekend...can’t wait!! Yay!!! Bag twins


----------



## platanoparty

I have 5 bags (6 if we count a WOC) and will have my final bag later this month when the 22s collection is able to ship. However, I would like to sell 1, and keep my collection down to the same size.

Pink ML flap
Lavender coco handle
Beige coco handle - trying to figure out best way to sell this one 
Red mini top handle
Black mini square
(Soon!) caramel mini square

I have 4 SLGs right now and don’t plan on expanding that collection

Red zip wallet
Iridescent lavender and gold zip wallet
Cloud blue zip cardholder
Ivory WOC


----------



## linhtp411

I have about 78 bags and about 102 SLGs including 34 small classic flaps, 24 medium classic flaps, 14 medium boy bags, 12 minis and some more I don't even know where I put them. Oh well just kidding. I wish I could afford that many. Back to reality, I have only 12 bags right now, 13 actually because the Diana Medium is on the way to me. I have a medium CF, a Trendy CC small, a coco handle small, a vanity rectangular, some minis, and 2 LV bags.


----------



## platanoparty

linhtp411 said:


> I have about 78 bags and about 102 SLGs including 34 small classic flaps, 24 medium classic flaps, 14 medium boy bags, 12 minis and some more I don't even know where I put them. Oh well just kidding. I wish I could afford that many. Back to reality, I have only 12 bags right now, 13 actually because the Diana Medium is on the way to me. I have a medium CF, a Trendy CC small, a coco handle small, a vanity rectangular, some minis, and 2 LV bags.


Oh I was waiting to see the pictures of this museum wing   thanks for the laugh! your collection sounds beautiful, I loooove the diana, I can't wait to see how you style it! I'm curious about your opinion of the Trendy? I wanted one for the longest time, but never found a color that made sense for my collection. It's a lovely style (but I do hear it's heavy)


----------



## geenebeene

After parting with two bags recently. I have 12 bags, 2 WOCs, and 1 SLG.  

- M/L CF Dark brown 
- Small CF Light beige 
- Mini Gabrielle hobo black
- Mini Rectangle black 
- Mini with Top Handle grey 
- Mini Rectangle Tweed black/w rhinestones CC lock 
- Mini Rectangle Tweed cream, white, black, grey
- Small Boy Black chevron 
- Small Trendy CC light blue 
- Small BA navy 
- Small Dweller drawstring grey
- Sea Through Flap bag gold 

- WOC Classic black 
- WOC Vintage Melle  

- 19 Flat card holder


----------



## soccerzfan

Love your tweed bags! I think I need a tweed bag in my collection.  



geenebeene said:


> After parting with two bags recently. I have 12 bags, 2 WOCs, and 1 SLG.
> 
> - M/L CF Dark brown
> - Small CF Light beige
> - Mini Gabrielle hobo black
> - Mini Rectangle black
> - Mini with Top Handle grey
> - Mini Rectangle Tweed black/w rhinestones CC lock
> - Mini Rectangle Tweed cream, white, black, grey
> - Small Boy Black chevron
> - Small Trendy CC light blue
> - Small BA navy
> - Small Dweller drawstring grey
> - Sea Through Flap bag gold
> 
> - WOC Classic black
> - WOC Vintage Melle
> 
> - 19 Flat card holder


----------



## Mom30raps

17 as of now:
2 classic jumbos (1 single flap,1 double flap)
2 reissue 226
4 classic medium large
4 classic small
2 rectangular mini
2 reissue mini
1 square mini


----------



## geenebeene

soccerzfan said:


> Love your tweed bags! I think I need a tweed bag in my collection.


Thank you very much! I do love my tweeds but I parted with one of them recently due to endless piling.  I think it was because of the materials that were used on this particular bag. My other tweeds are flawless so far. I highly highly recommend tweed in everyone's closet. There's just something very special about the intricate weaving of different materials that make up a bag.


----------



## hlzpenguin

I couldn’t find my last post in this thread but I think I went crazy in the past year. Anyone thinks I should downsize a bit? 
1. Medium flap
2. Black mini rectangular
3. Blue mini rectangular (chevron)
4. Light pink mini square 
5. Navy sweet mini
6. Pink trendy mini
7. Navy pearl crush mini
8. Pink pearl crush woc
9. Caramel mini square coming soon


----------



## linhtp411

platanoparty said:


> Oh I was waiting to see the pictures of this museum wing   thanks for the laugh! your collection sounds beautiful, I loooove the diana, I can't wait to see how you style it! I'm curious about your opinion of the Trendy? I wanted one for the longest time, but never found a color that made sense for my collection. It's a lovely style (but I do hear it's heavy)


I like the look and idea of the Trendy, it's my least used bag actually. It's quite bulky and heavy. It's big and can hold a lot, but you don't want to stuff it because it looks funny when all 3 compartments are filled and expand. The lambskin is very soft and feels amazing, much higher quality than mini lamb, like it's coated in oil or so, love love love the feeling of touching it. But because it's so soft, I feel like its very delicate as well. I have scratches all over and I've worn it once. Some scratches can't be buffed out. The Trendy bar is super nice, I love it but it's easily scratched. When mine came, SA or someone already removed the plastic cover on the bar and CC clasp, so I have to be very careful now. When you store it, you have to stuff the bag or the bag will sag in the corners. Overall it's a bag you have to baby, but it's so unique, it's worth having.


----------



## soccerzfan

I will def consult you when I’m ready for a tweed bag as I have no idea which material would be more durable. Do share pics of your tweed bags!



geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! I do love my tweeds but I parted with one of them recently due to endless piling.  I think it was because of the materials that were used on this particular bag. My other tweeds are flawless so far. I highly highly recommend tweed in everyone's closet. There's just something very special about the intricate weaving of different materials that make up a bag.


----------



## geenebeene

soccerzfan said:


> I will def consult you when I’m ready for a tweed bag as I have no idea which material would be more durable. Do share pics of your tweed bags!


Lol I'm no expert but I'll be happy to help. I've already posted this photo on another thread but here u go.  Hope no one gets too annoyed by my repost of this photo.   The one on the left is the one I parted with.


----------



## Bambieee

One, and it's very beat up because it's fabric and I literally threw it down everywhere over the years. I'd post it but ehh, it's not as pretty as you guys own. It's literally all frayed and stuff.


----------



## bernpl

jumbo caviar black GHW
jumbo caviar navy SHW
m/l caviar beige claire GHW
dark red mini with gunmetal HW
black mini with champagne GHW
old medium lambskin boy black antique GHW
small 19 beige
small 19 pumpkin/cognac
mini reissue rosegold RGHW
small trendy khaki/apple green
medium white CCH
small rose/light pink CCH
black Gabrielle backpack
black caviar camera bag SHW
white mini square pearl crush

light yellow cc caviar woc champagne GHW
green reissue woc GHW
red caviar vanity/purse GHW
black caviar SHW card flap used as belt bag


sold 2 black seasonal bags, waiting desperately for an emerald green m/l classic flap  then hopefully Chanel purse peace. honestly feel that I am good.


----------



## ElleA92

geenebeene said:


> Thank you very much! I do love my tweeds but I parted with one of them recently due to endless piling.  I think it was because of the materials that were used on this particular bag. My other tweeds are flawless so far. I highly highly recommend tweed in everyone's closet. There's just something very special about the intricate weaving of different materials that make up a bag.


I would love to learn which type if tweed is best? Please share how to choose. I recently got one and I dont want to baby it but would love a second tweed.


----------



## ElleA92

bernpl said:


> jumbo caviar black GHW
> jumbo caviar navy SHW
> m/l caviar beige claire GHW
> dark red mini with gunmetal HW
> black mini with champagne GHW
> old medium lambskin boy black antique GHW
> small 19 beige
> small 19 pumpkin/cognac
> mini reissue rosegold RGHW
> small trendy khaki/apple green
> medium white CCH
> small rose/light pink CCH
> black Gabrielle backpack
> black caviar camera bag SHW
> white mini square pearl crush
> 
> light yellow cc caviar woc champagne GHW
> green reissue woc GHW
> red caviar vanity/purse GHW
> black caviar SHW card flap used as belt bag
> 
> 
> sold 2 black seasonal bags, waiting desperately for an emerald green m/l classic flap  then hopefully Chanel purse peace. honestly feel that I am good.


Nice collection, I am also waiting for an emerald green to add to mine.


----------



## geenebeene

ElleA92 said:


> I would love to learn which type if tweed is best? Please share how to choose. I recently got one and I dont want to baby it but would love a second tweed.


Hi!  First of all, I want to say I'm no tweed expert so I don't know which type of tweed is the best tbh. I do not wish anyone accusing me of pretending to be a fake tweed "know it all."  
But purely based on my experience with three very different tweeds, I generally look for one that has tight weaving and less of delicate materials weaved into the bag.  One I parted with had lot of delicate lace and ribbon materials that probably made it impossible to have tight weaving. Even the yarn (?) looked like something that someone would use for knitting sweaters and such, you know the one that's very fuzzy, hence the piling is inevitable.  Here's a close up photo of the one I parted so you could see the details.  I hope this helps.


----------



## mycorreia

I only have two Chanel bags and am very grateful that I was able to buy them both 8 years ago when Chanel prices were a bit more reasonable although still very expensive at the time. I own the classic medium double flap in black, caviar leather with GHW and the rectangular mini lambskin also in black.


----------



## sam107

I have 9 chanel bags
1 medium
1 woven medium
1 small
1 rectangular
1 square
1 woc
1 chanel boy with handle
1 gabrielle bag
1 vanity bag
And more are coming ❤️❤️


----------



## mycorreia

sam107 said:


> I have 9 chanel bags
> 1 medium
> 1 woven medium
> 1 small
> 1 rectangular
> 1 square
> 1 woc
> 1 chanel boy with handle
> 1 gabrielle bag
> 1 vanity bag
> And more are coming ❤❤


Wow  what an amazing collection, I love them all. Please post your new ones when they arrive please


----------



## sam107

mycorreia said:


> Wow  what an amazing collection, I love them all. Please post your new ones when they arrive please


I’m waiting for it to come. Its a mini classic with handle in beige. I have been waiting for it. My sa said it will come this coming week


----------



## BloggerBag

Mom30raps said:


> 17 as of now:
> 2 classic jumbos (1 single flap,1 double flap)
> 2 reissue 226
> 4 classic medium large
> 4 classic small
> 2 rectangular mini
> 2 reissue mini
> 1 square mini
> 
> View attachment 5346413


Wow the bag on the very top shelf on the right…would love to see a pic of it…it looks rose gold?


----------



## BagLadyT

Mom30raps said:


> 17 as of now:
> 2 classic jumbos (1 single flap,1 double flap)
> 2 reissue 226
> 4 classic medium large
> 4 classic small
> 2 rectangular mini
> 2 reissue mini
> 1 square mini
> 
> View attachment 5346413



Do you happen to have a pic of them face forward?


----------



## Mom30raps

BloggerBag said:


> Wow the bag on the very top shelf on the right…would love to see a pic of it…it looks rose gold?


Here’s one. Yes it’s rose gold from the 21A collection


----------



## Mom30raps

BagLadyT said:


> Do you happen to have a pic of them face forward?


Not all of them together, but here are few pics


----------



## BloggerBag

Mom30raps said:


> Here’s one. Yes it’s rose gold from the 21A collection
> 
> View attachment 5389024


Wow stunning colour


----------



## cajhingle

small collection of mine


----------



## BloggerBag

cajhingle said:


> small collection of mine


Small for some people maybe but very well thought out and lovely collection


----------



## xsweetdreamx

Finally complete my collection with a caramel mini. Off to Ban Island for a while. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## BloggerBag

xsweetdreamx said:


> Finally complete my collection with a caramel mini. Off to Ban Island for a while. Thank you for letting me share


Love this collection


----------



## xsweetdreamx

BloggerBag said:


> Love this collection


Thank you


----------



## Cali2HI

I guess I have nine:
- 2.55 Flap, 227 size, Pink and White lamb (degrade) w/shw
- Classic Flap, M/L, Chevron, iridescent, black w/lghw 
- Classic Flap, M/L, So Black
- Mademoiselle Flap, Chocolate Bar, double-sided, multi-pocket w/matte shw (early 00s)
- Classic Flap, East-West, Chocolate Bar in fuchsia & ghw (early 00s)
- 2.55 Mini in purple w/shw
- Pearl Crush Mini in black w/matte ghw
- Filigree WOC in black w/ghw
- Halfmoon WOC in black w/shw

I got rid of a few Chanel bag/SLG/shoes etc. when in my 20s as I thought they were old lady-ish but I should have kept them because I would wear them now. Ugh.


----------



## aluvey

Hi happy to share my small Chanel collection here! I used to have more but I sold a number of them as I wasn’t using them, e.g. the Cerf Tote (didn’t fit my huge work laptop), previous woc model (button was getting loose), a vintage chevron flap.
1. SLG - vintage caviar zip pouch, mini o case and card case in black caviar shw. I use the card case as my daily wallet, love it!
2. Surpique chevron flap in navy aged calfskin ghw. Love the seasonal pieces!
3. French riviera flap in black caviar shw. Love this as it’s squishy and more casual than the cf.
4. Vintage medium tall cf in black lambskin ghw. Most classic but the one that i used the least. Couldn’t bear to let it go.
5. Vintage mini flaps in black and white lambskin ghw.
6. Woc in black caviar shw. Love the new design with the magnetic closure.

Thanks for letting me share


----------

